# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Junio 2014. Mes bolivariano que expropia plusvalía. Que llegan los rojos!



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

Qué llegan los (números) rojos!!
(como es finde y hemos cobrado, y mañana empieza el mes, por lo que algunos igual salen de fiesta con la paguita, me permito abrir este hilo hoy, y OS PILLO DE SORPRESA SIN GIFs PREPARADOS, y hasta he puesto lo de mítico)













Ya de paso tengo una pregunta: Qué ven de raro en esta foto? Exacto! Yo también me he dado cuenta. Cómo es posible que Mr.X con toda la pasta que tiene, tenga esos dientes?



Les amplio para que se fijen: ::







Y aquí el análisis de este mes que no ofrece dudas:










y como prueba de lo malos que son estos rojos, en la que puede observarse que la primera guarda cierta similitud con los indicadores de este mes del ibex:















Y como Tono ha puesto un artículo razonando que el ibex con rsi en 63, no está sobrecomprado y que tiene fuerza, le pongo mi argumento:





si te fijas, es justo en 63 aprox, cuando el ibex "parece que no está sobrecomprado tampoco", pero es cuando inicia la caída en las otras divergencias pasadas.



Buenas plusvas a tod@s


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)




----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 May 2014)

...


----------



## Namreir (31 May 2014)

subsubpole

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 12:41 ----------

[YOUTUBE]48ZaXbXI3rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

1 estrella? qué miserables! Algunos no pillan las ironías


----------



## boquiman (31 May 2014)

Pillo sitio...







Y seguimos igual, hasta que al oso se le hinchen las pelotas y le quite las plusvis al amigo :XX:


----------



## Sr. Pérez (31 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1 estrella? qué miserables! Algunos no pillan las ironías



Pon más tits, hombre, pon más tits...

Digooo... ¿entonces qué toca? ¿Batacazo hostiafina?


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Pillo sitio...



Pobre oso :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Me ha dolido en el alma.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (31 May 2014)

VIVAN LOS ROJOS!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pobre oso :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Me ha dolido en el alma.



pues esto entonces....


Peak Coal: Will the US Run Out of Coal in 20 Years or 200 Years? : Greentech Media

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 05:04 ----------




Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> VIVAN LOS ROJOS!!!!!





se puede observar una divergencia clara entre esas 2 curvas


----------



## Namreir (31 May 2014)

Entonces vamos a cerrar el gap en 9.200?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boquiman (31 May 2014)

¿Puede esto terminar bien?
Nunca la economía financiera estuvo tan distorsionada de la economía real...





The Global Death Cross Just Got Deathier | Zero Hedge

CONTRACCIÓN ECONÓMICA y MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS. BANCA USA. SP500 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿Puede esto terminar bien?
> Nunca la economía financiera estuvo tan distorsionada de la economía real...
> 
> 
> ...



mira los 3 últimas gráficas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sion-y-consumo-de-gasolina-cae-eeuu-75-a.html


----------



## boquiman (31 May 2014)

Extraído de radarmarket.com:
Radar Market





"Refleja con mucha mejor fiabilidad que el propio Ibex que el impulso A de la onda de rebote terminó en enero de este año. La corrección es lateral hasta el momento durante los últimos cuatro meses. Este es el planteamiento que esperábamos, tiene que acabar el tramo b de rebote y después realizar el c a la baja, esto implica meses todavía para completar la corrección de onda B. La diferencia que se aprecia con el Ibex se debe a los puntos que han aportado básicamente Santander, Repsol e Iberdrola que le han dado al índice aspecto de cuña alcista cuando en realidad llevamos cuatro meses ya de corrección."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Hilo adelantado no merece ser poleado, es más su autor no debe dejar de, en un ojo, ser vilmente lefado.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Montegrifo (31 May 2014)

Vamossss esas cinco estreelllaaaasssss!!!!!

Veo a los osos con ganas de marcha... Cuidadín que a los gordos les da igual desplumar a gacelas, toros o a osos con tal de rascar.

El batacazo va a ser en un mes de mundial?

Que arranquen los juegos!!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hilo adelantado no merece ser poleado, es más su autor no debe dejar de, en un ojo, ser vilmente lefado.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



le ha pillado a contrapié?
vaya, así va calentando para este mes ::


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Buena parte de los datos que se publican son pura filfa

Thursday Humor: GDP - Grossly Dubious Projections | Zero Hedge

In the middle of the last great financial crisis, *the Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) proclaimed that Q1 2008 was the US economy grow at a modest 0.6%*. This was met with hockey-stick prognosticators looking to the heavens for the next few quarters and bleeting about transitory factors affecting the economy. However, as the following chart shows, *five years later (and after numerous adjustments) the +0.6% growth for Q1 2008 had somehow morphed into a clench-worthy 2.7% collapse in the economy...*

Trade accordingly...


----------



## cujo (31 May 2014)

Total , q me quede en depósitos a la espera de la ultracorrección.
Tengo mucha mierda de BBVA y Santander comprada cerca de mínimos. ¿Me deshago?


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2014)

Anne podias haber esperado a que oscurezca, no hace falta que sean las 12 de la noche pero empezar el hilo tan a la luz del día.... 

De todas formas Bienvenidos rojos (números no)


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Anne podias haber esperado a que oscurezca, no hace falta que sean las 12 de la noche pero empezar el hilo tan a la luz del día....
> 
> De todas formas Bienvenidos rojos (números no)



es que a la noche hay especial pablo iglesias en la sexta.... y viendo el título que tenía pensado... pues calopez me lo mueve como hará con todo

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 07:10 ----------




cujo dijo:


> Total , q me quede en depósitos a la espera de la ultracorrección.
> Tengo mucha mierda de BBVA y Santander comprada cerca de mínimos. ¿Me deshago?



no no, usted haga lo que considere.
que llevamos 1 año esperando la corrección, y que siempre viene "este" mes ::


----------



## egarenc (31 May 2014)

traidores!


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hilo adelantado no merece ser poleado, es más su autor no debe dejar de, en un ojo, ser vilmente lefado.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Moria está perdida. Le veo en Rivendel.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2014)

visito hilo que debe estar considerando el calendario maya porque sino no lo entiendo.

Mes facilito para los inversores.


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 May 2014)

Buenas, cumplimos nuestro habitual ritual. Pillar sitio y votar las cinco estrellas.
Ane, nos vemos esta noche en la sexta. Se espera ver a un Marhuenda en vuelta rápida.
Está toda la castuza desatada. A ver si se despistan y les pillamos algún euro en la bolsa.
Suerte a todos y a todas.
Al jatico también.
Y a Janus, aunque no trabaja en el hilo, también.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Se viene el apocalipsis y tal ::::::


----------



## Hannibal (31 May 2014)

Dedicados a 2 ilustres del HVEI.













Y por supuesto...


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 May 2014)

Spoiler






bertok dijo:


>







Bertok, veo que, con los años, es capaz de superarse.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2014)

Que llegan los rojos? Esto que es,un hilo para el seguimiento de la seleccion en el mundial? ::

[YOUTUBE]sonJKpT_XHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (31 May 2014)

Está muy lejos de lo que ha puesto el señor bertok pero...


----------



## Chila (31 May 2014)

Monkey Island!!!
Que recuerdos hannibal...


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

patapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalo

[YOUTUBE]dLaBxTeRHV4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 16:11 ----------

aaaayyyyy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dedicados a 2 ilustres del HVEI.



El del medio es Pinto?????



Bertok, Bertok, Bertok....


http://yts.re/movie/13_Sins_2014
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El del medio es Pinto?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tengo bajando de TPB en calidad hd ::::::

¿la has visto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La tengo bajando de TPB en calidad hd ::::::
> 
> ¿la has visto?



Nein, bajando para verla en el kindle

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (31 May 2014)

Hombre, no digo que como el mes pasado haya que esperar a la tarde del día 1 para abrir el hilo... pero así como que pierde su gracia.

Mis 5 estrellas y el sombrero de Iberdrola para el hilo.







Si IBE sube de los 5,5 este mes, cosa nada descartable, me saco una afoto vestido de gaiteiro con él puesto.

Sobre el tema de RSI del IBEX. 
Hasta donde yo entiendo es un indicador de fuerza para un momento dado. Comparar RSIs de momentos puntuales de hace años como que no tiene mucho sentido.
....teniendo en cuenta que el AT lo hago con compás y cartabón, como las elipses del otro que sacó matrícula inocho:, seguro que digo una burrada. :cook:


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Is Coal on a Collision Course to Bankruptcy?

*Is Coal on a Collision Course to Bankruptcy?*







Barron's recently had an interesting piece *about coal companies being on a long-term collision course with bankruptcy*. The article pointed to research by an analyst that suggested *while there is no near-term risk of bankruptcy, Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) , Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) , and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR ) were all on a long-term path that's heading in that direction*.

*The debt market is already worried
*
One of the issues that the article pointed out is the fact that the debt market is already worried about bankruptcy at Arch Coal and Alpha Natural Resources. The unsecured debt of both companies is currently trading at distressed levels of $0.70 to $0.80 on the dollar, with yields in the midteens.

On a more positive note both Alpha Natural Resources and Arch Coal currently have plenty of cash. Both boast a billion dollars in cash equivalents, which mutes any near-term risk. But that's only enough cash to last these companies about three years at the current burn rate. It's at that point that both could be facing a liquidity crisis that could lead to a possible bankruptcy.

Meanwhile, Peabody Energy is in a little better shape, though its debt load is still high. That still might have an impact on shareholders as one solution that could be on the table is that Peabody could sell shares to pare down its debt load. Unlike Arch Coal or Alpha Natural Resources, Peabody Energy could actually raise equity capital from the market.

Weathering the storm that just won't end
The biggest issue for Peabody Energy, Arch Coal, and Alpha Natural Resources is that the current storm in the seaborne coal market just won't pass. Coal prices have remained at depressed levels for longer than anyone expected and at this point no one knows when, or even if, prices will rebound. That being said, if coal prices do rebound then all of this bankruptcy discussion is likely a moot point.

There is reason to be hopeful that a rebound will happen. As the following slide from a Peabody Energy investor presentation notes, the seaborne thermal coal market is projected to grow through the end of the decade.







Source: Peabody Energy Investor Presentation (Link opens a PDF) 

As that slide points out there is 250 GW of new coal-fired power generation coming online over the next few years. Those power plants will require a lot of coal, which will increasingly be supplied by the export market.

Meanwhile, metallurgical coal demand is also expected to grow in emerging markets which should not only help Peabody Energy, but provide a boost to Alpha Natural Resources as it's a large metallurgical coal exporter. According to Peabody Energy global metallurgical coal demand is expected to rise by 20-40 million tonnes per year, with greater imports needed to meet that demand.

*Investor takeaway
*
Coal producers are in a tough stretch right now. *If the market for coal doesn't improve both Arch Coal and Alpha Natural Resources could be on a collision course to bankruptcy*. That being said, neither is without hope as there are positive fundamentals in the coal market that could yield increased demand for seaborne coal. *The only question is if that demand will push prices higher before these companies run out of cash*.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Bertok, que estemos mas cerca del x7 que del x0 depende en gran medida que explote de una vez la burbuja del fracking. Y ya hay muchos indicios de esto.

En ANR entre, me vi con un 17% y me convencí que era la buena. Mzmm. Luego vi que se giraba (por tesnico) pero me habia convencido que era la buena y por eso no vendi.MZMM.

Errores de los que (nunca) aprenderé ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, que estemos mas cerca del x7 que del x0 depende en gran medida que explote de una vez la burbuja del fracking. Y ya hay muchos indicios de esto.
> 
> En ANR entre, me vi con un 17% y me convencí que era la buena. Mzmm. Luego vi que se giraba (por tesnico) pero me habia convencido que era la buena y por eso no vendi.MZMM.
> 
> ...



Es puro timing y que Obama salga de la Casa Blanca.

Y hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo del fracking. Es una burbuja sólo mantenida con la impresión masiva de papelacos de colores. Incluso los más pesimistas le dan un plazo de 5-10 años para que explote la burbuja del fracking en los US ..... y eso es mucho tiempo.

ANR y ACI tienen pasta para aguantar 3 años salvo que se dediquen a perder capacidad productiva.

La opción más conservadora, y es mucho decir en el coal usano, es BTU por el mercado chino que abastece desde sus minas en Australia.

De todas formas, leer la prensa está bien para enterarse y tal, pero las manos fuertes son las que dejarán huella. Al loraco con los cortos también.

Creo que ANR dará señal en las próximas semanas pero vamos a ver si se produce la confirmación.

Es para meter un dinero que no se necesite porque el x0 es real y posible.


----------



## garpie (31 May 2014)

Lo de FG/Mr X (y ya que estamos en el hvei podríamos incluir a Alierta) y esos piños lamentables teniendo tanta pasta nunca ocurriría en USA. 

Mejor *las rojas* que los rojos (ya salió hace muchos meses, pero es que es un enlace taaaan hvei...).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Yo le veo mucho menos recorrido a tenor de las noticias que voy leyendo, como la de ese megayacimiento en california que por lo visto está seco, declaraciones de directivos reconociendo la cagada, fin de tapering, al menos en apariencia...

Impresiones.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo le veo mucho menos recorrido a tenor de las noticias que voy leyendo, como la de ese megayacimiento en california que por lo visto está seco, declaraciones de directivos reconociendo la cagada, fin de tapering, al menos en apariencia...
> 
> Impresiones.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Tienen bastante gas en Eagle Ford, bakken y burnett. Y para aburrir en Marcellus.

El tema es que cada vez es más caro mantener la producción ya qye la tasa de caída de cada pozo es muy alta y tienen que invertir billions haciendo pozos a tuti. Esto sólo lo mantiene la impresora de la FED y el obama.

Están desesperados buscando nuevos clientes a los que colocar tanto gas como tienen.

Aguantará más de lo que puede soportar el carbón usano.


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2014)

Estoy del "licoptero" de los mossos hasta lacoronilla. Igual les tiro una piedra a ver si acierto como el pastor aquel que tiro uno.

Llevan toda la tarde encima de casa por lo de Can Vies.... y el trrrrrr trrrrrr trrrrrrr no me deja concentrarme en nada







Edito, no era un pastor, era un veterinario


----------



## Janus (31 May 2014)

Veo con orgullo que habéis aprendido sobre las solares y el carbón gracias a mis ignorantes comentarios.

Pero pasaba solo para decir que la figura de vuelta que está haciendo JC Penney es impresionante.


----------



## Tono (31 May 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estoy del "licoptero" de los mossos hasta lacoronilla. Igual les tiro una piedra a ver si acierto como el pastor aquel que tiro uno.
> 
> Llevan toda la tarde encima de casa por lo de Can Vies.... y el trrrrrr trrrrrr trrrrrrr no me deja concentrarme en nada
> 
> ...



Los veterinarios valemos pa tó. Es más facil tirar un helicoptero de una pedrá que sacarle una muestra de sangre a un pitbull o hacerle una cesárea a una res brava. 8:

Deseando estoy que las carboneras se vuelvan penny stocks de una vez. 
O habrá que aguantar los AT de ANR media docenita de años al menos....:fiufiu: 
Casi prefiero las cuñas/coñas del gato.


Una forma de ver la botella medio llena. Según Bloomberg.

*Why the GDP Drop Is Good for the U.S. Economic Outlook*



> The U.S. economy shrank at a 1 percent annual rate in the first quarter, but the red ink isn’t nearly as scary as it looks. In fact, the downward blip sets the U.S. up for strong growth in the current quarter covering April to June. “As far as terrible reports go, GDP wasn’t too bad,” reads the headline on the report today by Michael Feroli, chief U.S. economist of JPMorgan Chase (JPM).



Why the GDP Drop Is Good for the U.S. Economic Outlook - Businessweek


----------



## Janus (31 May 2014)

A large trade is apparently positioning for Arch Coal to rally in the next five months.

optionMONSTER's Heat Seeker system shows that 20,000 October 6 calls were sold for $0.05 against previous open interest of 20,966. At the same time, 20,000 October 5 calls were bought for the ask price of $0.13 in volume that dwarfed the open interest of just 948 in that strike, clearly indicating that it is a new position. 

The trader could be opening a new vertical spread , paying $0.08 for the chance to make $0.92 if ACI is back above $6 by expiration in mid-October. Alternatively, it is possible that the trader is rolling down the long calls to get more upside exposure. (See our Education section)

ACI fell 3.75 percent to $3.59 yesterday, its lowest close since the stock hit a 52-week low last June. The coal miner was above $5 as recently as mid-April. 

More than 50,500 ACI options traded on the day, compared to the daily average of just 7,018 over the last month.


----------



## atman (31 May 2014)

Este... me ha dado por echarle un vistazo así por encima al programa electoral de Podemos... 

Si los periodistas, en lugar de hacer el bobo, criticando tonterías, hicieran su trabajo y le explicaran a la gente los "hallazgos" que encuentren... no sé cuánta gente llegaría a votarles.

Algunos detallitos de los que yo no había oído hablar:

-Tirar las vallas en Ceuta y Melilla y eliminar TODO el dispositivo de gestión. Eliminar FRONTEX, cerrar los centros de estancia temporal, etc. y dar entrada a todos los que vengan.

-Reconocer todos los derechos de cuidadanía a esos inmigrantes y alargar los plazos de estancia, creo recordar que hasta 5 años.

-Garantizar que todos los ciudadanos van a tener una renta mínima sólo por estar. Lo que unido a la anterior... no es que vayamos a tener inmigración... es que va a ser una riada contínua... Pero además aclara que esta renta se financiará con el IRPF. Sí, sí... IRPF. Nada de impto. de soc. , patrimonio o IVA. Váyanse preparando...

-Eliminar TODOS los productos químicos de síntesis en la agricultura y la ganadería. Los abonos y los plaguicidas estarán controlados, así que tendrán que ser todos naturales. No explicitan o yo no veo qué harían con los antibióticos, por ejemplo. ¿dejas morir la vaca por culpa de una infección al parir?

-Cerrar todos los colegios privados con dos medidas: prohibir toda subvención, concierto o ayuda a estos centros y exigir que la enseñanza obligatoria sea gratuita para todo el mundo.

-"Democratización" de TODAS las entidades financieras.

-Cerrar las centrales nucleares, las de gas y las de carbón.

-Romper los tratados comerciales con USA. Haciendo números gordos, sólo etsa medida nos haría perder un 1% del PIB.

-Además de tomar el control (en algunos casos hasta nacionalizar) de sectores como energía, transporte, sanidad... tambien quieren tomar el control de telecomunicaciones, alimentación, farmacia y educación. Hablan de "participación mayoritaria en sus consejos". Como no hay dinero para comprar... supongo que expropiarán... queridos accionistas, váyanse preparando. Y queda saber que harán con Merck, Novartis, Pfizer, GSK, etc...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Mola la respuesta de un castucillo de podemos ante la pregunta de como piensan pagar todo eso:

Ya veremos....

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Galifrey (31 May 2014)

O sea, que ahora que por fin tengo la puñetera cartera en verde después de 8 meses los rojos me van a robar mi exiguo 2% de plusvis? 

Y lo que es peor, mis natras sin vender...

P.D: por cierto, cinco estrellas.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mola la respuesta de un castucillo de podemos ante la pregunta de como piensan pagar todo eso:
> 
> Ya veremos....
> 
> ...



claro , Dios proveera :: 

pole y tal para cual pasqual maragall :Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2014)

No soy pole pero tengo el honor de ir detrás del gran gurú, nuestro jato.


----------



## Xiux (31 May 2014)

Pero si no es Junio Aun !!!

Vamos DEPOR !!!! a primera


----------



## Hannibal (31 May 2014)

@atman mí teoría es que mucha gente ha votado a podemos por votar anti casta, quitando algunos pueblos y ciudades pequeñas no veo a este partido arrasando en unas elecciones. Digamos que el mensaje que se ha lanzado a la casta es "cread empleo y bajad impuestos ya, primer aviso". 

Por otro lado no es menos cierto que muchos que no votaron pensando en que seria tirar el voto les pueden votar en las siguientes elecciones así como los que han votado a elpidio u otros minoritarios. Veremos donde llega esto.

En todo caso, ese programa sin controlar la impresora des irrealizable (afortunadamente). Aunque no es menos cierto que si abren las fronteras, no hace falta proponer irnos de la UE, ya nos echan ellos ::

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (31 May 2014)

Infrapole de página 6 :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Acabo de terminar un espeluznante relato de pagafanteo (Noches Blancas de Dostoiewski) y respondo a vuestras preguntas

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (31 May 2014)

atman dijo:


> Este... me ha dado por echarle un vistazo así por encima al programa electoral de Podemos...
> 
> Si los periodistas, en lugar de hacer el bobo, criticando tonterías, hicieran su trabajo y le explicaran a la gente los "hallazgos" que encuentren... no sé cuánta gente llegaría a votarles.
> 
> ...



Reconozco que me mola ver a los castuzos acojonados pero la estulticia de algunos puede ser infinita... ¿De verdad que alguien se toma en serio los planteamientos de esta gente?


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2014)

Janus dijo:


> visito hilo que debe estar considerando el calendario maya porque sino no lo entiendo.
> 
> Mes facilito para los inversores.



¿Golfo estás en la costa oeste? Estoy en LA la semana del 9.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Vroteberdismo y tal....







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vroteberdismo y tal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una generación completamente excluida del mundo laboral y adicionalmente la tasa de paro juvenil por encima del 50%.

Se está incubando una buena horda de psicópatas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Y Es que este gráfico, junto a la piramide poblacional solo auguran un deep guano inmobiliario.

Mitad de personas entre 15-29 que de 30-44 y la mitad de los primeros sin trabajo, va a comprar rita the flamenco singer....:ouch:
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (31 May 2014)

Inda es patético, me parecía vomitivo sin haberlo visto en un programa completo, ahora que lo estoy viendo me faltan calificativos. Atman, todo lo Podemos haga sudar a la casta será bienvenido.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Golfo estás en la costa oeste? Estoy en LA la semana del 9.



Esa semana en España para tramitar la visita al consulado y obtener la visa .... La siguiente en Nicaragua. En total me tiro más de 20 días fuera de USA.

Pero en Agosto ando por NYC de vacaciones.

Por cierto, una experiencia buena es alquilar un coche y rular por el sur de LA para ver la esencia americana de los grandes suburbios de color. No dejes de visitar Compton pero ten cuidado porque es insegura según qué hagas y a qué horas andes. No he visto jamás algo tan genuino de color en los states.


----------



## ane agurain (31 May 2014)

hombre, no creo que ninguno de este hilo quiera ver sus plusvas al 40% de irpf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

Escucho «estoy a favor del banco central europeo» en boca del psoe fanboy y cambio de canal y me meto en Aurinum.de

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (31 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Escucho «estoy a favor del banco central europeo» en boca del psoe fanboy y cambio de canal y me meto en Aurinum.de
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



beeg.com sale más sano ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> beeg.com sale más sano ::::::



Huelo link onanista....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (31 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> beeg.com sale más sano ::::::



que cab., pensaba que iba en la línea de la del pirata. ::


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2014)

Que grande Ane :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Vaya primer post, superar esto va a ser dificil

rojos y podemos??? a que me suena esto

[YOUTUBE]zP0XjrIzOw8[/YOUTUBE]

Esta muy feo esto de plagiar

[YOUTUBE]M26qzP4dJRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2014)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> @atman mí teoría es que mucha gente ha votado a podemos por votar anti casta, quitando algunos pueblos y ciudades pequeñas no veo a este partido arrasando en unas elecciones. Digamos que el mensaje que se ha lanzado a la casta es "cread empleo y bajad impuestos ya, primer aviso".
> 
> Por otro lado no es menos cierto que muchos que no votaron pensando en que seria tirar el voto les pueden votar en las siguientes elecciones así como los que han votado a elpidio u otros minoritarios. Veremos donde llega esto.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, Rajoy ya se ha puesto a ello. Lo que no tengo claro es si cuenta con la impresora edl BCE o se ha agenciado una fotocopiadora de puta madre y va sacar billetes de 500 € a lo bestia.


Eso si, entre la rebaja en el IS y los 6.300 millones de euros del "Plan R" (R de Rajoy), la bolsa se ira para arriba.


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Segun los agregados del BCE el crecimiento del M3 se ha desplomado al 0,8% interanual

http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1404.pdf

Cada dia estamos mas cerca de la contraccion de la masa monetaria y la consiguiente deflacion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Mae mia con el coletas y su Stasi....:glup:

En lo unico que estoy de acuerdo con el coletas es en que hay que acabar con la castuza. En lo demás, o es imposible de realizar ( y lo sabe y es demagogo o no lo sabe y es imbécil) o directamente un patochada.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 09:24 ----------

Por cierto, tocho largo, pero cuando hablande españa es interesante

http://blog.mpettis.com/2014/05/some-things-to-consider-if-spain-leaves-the-euro/

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mae mia con el coletas y su Stasi....:glup:
> 
> En lo unico que estoy de acuerdo con el coletas es en que hay que acabar con la castuza. En lo demás, o es imposible de realizar ( y lo sabe y es demagogo o no lo sabe y es imbécil) o directamente un patochada.
> 
> ...



Pirata ,acojonaito es poco para describir como me siento 

Podemos en Madrid - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2014)

Pillo sitio:baba:


----------



## amago45 (1 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Segun los agregados del BCE el crecimiento del M3 se ha desplomado al 0,8% interanual
> 
> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1404.pdf
> 
> Cada dia estamos mas cerca de la contraccion de la masa monetaria y la consiguiente deflacion.



Caramba ... eso significa que ... ... .


A desempolvar la teoría:


M x V= P x Y ... ... ... y tal salvo algunas cosillas que han salido en la prensa ... 


Los bancos centrales lo que hacen es incrementar M, la masa monetaria, dándole a la impresora, nos tiran dinero desde helicópteros a los sufridos ciudadanos 

Así que si incrementamos M pueden pasar tres cosas para equilibrar la ecuación:


1. Que V (velocidad de movimiento del dinero) baje ... ... va a ser que no, la velocidad de circulación del dinero es constante en el tiempo, el dinero cambia de manos de forma constante


2. La cantidad de producción (Y) debe incrementarse ... ... pero las economías no tienen mayor capacidad para producir bienes y servicios, no hay más recursos de los que hay, no hay mas mano de obra, no hay mejor tecnología ... ... ... cañones o mantequilla y ya tal


3. Así que como ni V ni Y van a cambiar, lo único que se mueve hacia arriba son los precios (P).


Si suben los precios, yo, afamado y honrado empresario me siento incentivado a producir más (más empleo, más salarios ...), y yo sufrido consumidor, como tengo exceso de dinero en mis bolsillos, voy a consumir como una perra en celo (estoy incentivado a consumir y no a ahorrar) ...


En un primer momento, consumiré, pero a largo plazo cada vez me costará más seguir comprando bienes y servicios (los precios siguen subiendo), así que dejaré de consumir ... el sufrido empresario que ha sobre-producido porque se lo quitaban de las manos, tendrá los almacenes llenos de productos sin vender, y para venderlos que hará?, bajar los precios y ya tal ... ... y volvemos a la deflacción ... ... ::::::


Y así llevamos dos siglos siguiendo este ciclo de la muerte


Así que mejor que volvamos al trueque, o que gane Podemos las elecciones, lo expropien todo y volvamos a la casilla de partida ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


Por cierto pillo sitio y tal, buén título para el post, asignadas mis cinco estrellicas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Escucho «estoy a favor del banco central europeo» en boca del psoe fanboy y cambio de canal y me meto en Aurinum.de
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Si no le entendí mal, dijo que estaba a favor de la propuesta de Podemos respecto al BCE que pasa por "democratizar".

Por una vez Marhuenda dio algo sentato al indicar que Podemos ha hecho un lavado de cara a los viejos postulados comunistas. Han encontrado una palabra comodín que es "democratizar". Y hay que democratizarlo todo... incluídas las empresas. Ahora bien ¿qué significa democratizar empresas?

Aquí los de EHBildu hicieron algo parecido. Su verbo comodín era "repensar". Más cínico si quiere.


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

De Podemos hay que alabar la capacidad para captar votos y robárselos al bipartidismo. Sólo por eso merece un aplauso. Su programa es el sueño de una noche de verano, pero se ha abierto una puerta. Entre los extremos alguien aparecerá en un momento que ofrezca un punto medio.
Yo no le dí mi voto, como al final tampoco se lo dí al Juez Elpidio... en cuanto rasqué un poco en el programa y candidatos :ouch:

La cuestión es que hay que conseguir romper la mayoría absoluta de los dos grandes y destruir la corruptela, caciquismo y clientelismo instaurado. 

Ya se ha dado un paso, luego vendrá el siguiente. El voto fijo del pensionista desaparece por ley de vida y la masa de votos apesebrados también se irá diluyendo a medida que los corruptos caigan. Si Madrid y la Comunidad Valenciana, como parece, son capaces de sacar al PP en las próximas elecciones se habrá dado un paso de gigante. Desgraciadamente el PSOE en Andalucía parece un fuerte más difícil de asaltar.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 11:04 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Segun los agregados del BCE el crecimiento del M3 se ha desplomado al 0,8% interanual
> 
> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1404.pdf
> 
> Cada dia estamos mas cerca de la contraccion de la masa monetaria y la consiguiente deflacion.



Cada día que pasa somos un día mas viejos, eso seguro. 
La otra conclusión que usté saca saldrá de sus sueños onanistas de una debacle. Por lo demás ni puta idea tiene de lo que escribe.

Este foro ha hecho mucho daño en según qué cabezas. 
Cuando alguien disfruta oyendo a un tonto en la teletonta frases como ''lloro viendo el sufrimiento futuro de mucha gente...'' y abre un hilo en el general para celebrarlo, como ha hecho usté, habemos carne de psiquiatra. 

Con 20000 post que lleva en sólo dos años, poca calle puede haber pisado en su vida. Otro forero ya le dijo que parecía un bot poniendo las mismas chorradas todos los días.
Tome el aire, socialícese y dejará de considerar el daño ajeno la meta de su vida.

No me conteste. Desde mi ignore no lo oigo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2014)

Este jilo es ilegal. ¡Exijo demolición!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este jilo es ilegal. ¡Exijo demolición!



Faltan muchas haches, no le hentiendo....



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

Amago.
V ahora no está próxima a cero con la pasta miedosa en depósitos en el BCE, bajando el consumo y no entrando en la economía real?
Ahora mismo estamos en debt-deflation y yo tengo tan claro que sslgamos con impresora sólo.

Tono.
Abrir el hilo que ha hecho nam a mí me parece normal como hilo. Son unas declas avisando. No creo que nam se alegre de sollozos, al contrario, está a favor de la dación. 

A mí me han hecho gracia en directo, y a muchos, porque estaba siendo acosado por nuncabajistas y ha soltado eso. Obviamente ha querido decir "no compreis que luego llorareis". No creo que veamos más sollozos que ahora. 

Error es de Borja, los precios no se van a derrumbar cuando suban los tipos y los lloros serán menores.
Prefiero pagar 120.000 al 6% en 10 años que 260.000 al 3% durante 24 años, que es lo que ocurrirá.

Nam es buena persona. Pero "estamos en guerra" con los nuncabajistas y ladrilleros. Lo mismo nos reímos con esa frase que otros se alegran con "los precios suben ya y habéis tirado vuestro dinero en alquiler y no tendréis nada" o con lo de Carrasco, etc. Se hacen bromas. Por supuesto si analizamos el fondo de todo lo que decimos, somos psicópatas, o ponemos fotos de tetas y culos estamos siendo machistas? Entiendame.

buenos dias y tal.


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Cada día que pasa somos un día mas viejos, eso seguro.
> La otra conclusión que usté saca saldrá de sus sueños onanistas de una debacle. Por lo demás ni puta idea tiene de lo que escribe.
> 
> Este foro ha hecho mucho daño en según qué cabezas.
> ...



ALgunos llevamos mucho mucho mucho tiempo defendiendo:

A) La vivienda es una mala inversion.

B) En españa sobran viviendas.

C) Que en un pais en el que sobran viviendas, haya gente sin acceso a la vivienda es un sinsentido.

D) ALgunos deciamos que la unica solucion razonable era la dacion en pago y las quitas de deuda, auqnue supusiese la quiebra del sistema bancario.

E) Desgraciadamente ahora ya estamos enterrados en toneladas de deuda que se siguen acumulando y avaladas por el conjunta de la sociedad.

Aparte de eso, todo ha sido una gran estafa, y la estafa continua. 

Sobre la evoluciond e la masa monetaria lo que nos dice es que ni poniendo la impresora a toda potencia, consiguen que se produzca mas liquidez. En muchos aspectos la evolucion del M3 es un indicador muchisimo mejor que el de la inflacion, auqnue menos mediatico.

Siga disfrutando.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 12:22 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Amago.
> V ahora no está próxima a cero con la pasta miedosa en depósitos en el BCE, bajando el consumo y no entrando en la economía real?
> Ahora mismo estamos en debt-deflation y yo tengo tan claro que sslgamos con impresora sólo.
> 
> ...



Si los zulos costasen de 30.000 a 70.000 euros, su coste real, y ademas se metiese mano al sector energetico, la pobreza dejaria de ser un problema en españa. 

Lo que muchos no entendieron de Borja es cuando decia que ahora estamos mejor, y dentro de 5 años estaremos mucho mejor. Las casas a precios asequibles tanto en adquisicion como en renta son como un enorme windfall sobre el conjunto de la sociedad, un mana de riqueza oculta, un gran impulsor del consumo y la demanda interna. 

Desgraciadamente una parte de la sociedad, como los imbeciles de los contertulios jamas lo entenderan, piensan que son ricos por apilar unos pocos ladrillos, que eso les hace ser mejores elementos de la sociedad.

Y si, habra sollozos, y hay que decirlo, gritarlo y extenderlo a los 4 vientos, hay que ser crudo describiendo el pasado y el futuro y jamas edulcorarlo.

Y felices plusvalias, que lo del M3 seguramente implique que van a darle cera y de la buena a los mercados de valores.


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nam es buena persona. Pero "estamos en guerra" con los nuncabajistas y ladrilleros. Lo mismo nos reímos con esa frase que otros se alegran con "los precios suben ya y habéis tirado vuestro dinero en alquiler y no tendréis nada" o con lo de Carrasco, etc. Se hacen bromas. Por supuesto si analizamos el fondo de todo lo que decimos, somos psicópatas, o ponemos fotos de tetas y culos estamos siendo machistas? Entiendame.
> 
> buenos dias y tal.




Muchas gracias, pero creo que tengo una buena comprensión lectora. La intención de ese hilo del que no voy a poner enlace y de su título es más que clara.

este foro en su momento tuvo una intención de luchar contra los generadores de la burbuja (bancos, políticos, constructores) no contra quienes la sufrieron, bastante desgracia tienen.

Naúseas me dan los que en ello se recrean y de este pájaro no tengo ninguna duda. Por desgracia el foro está lleno de frikitontos que postean a jornada laboral completa vomitando sus mierdas antisociales. Con ver el nº de post al día sobra para detectarlos. De la calidad de los mismos ya ni hablo.

Ahora entiéndame usted a mí, en mi ignore meto a quien quiero y si me da la gana de decirlo así lo hago, que la tinta la paga Calópez.

Y paso del tema, que tengo que ir a buscar el pulpo.

Buen provecho.


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

El post en cuestion que tanto ha ofendido a conforero Tono:



Namreir dijo:


> Ayer Borja Mateo en la noche en 24 horas: "Desgraciadamentes soy capaz de oir los sollozos de sufrimiento de aquellos que estan adquiriendo vivienda cuando dentro de 5, 6, 7 años, cuando ocurra esa correccion, sean o bien desahuciados o sean conscientes que han perdido mucho dinero"
> 
> Minuto 32
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 13:53 ----------

Y el otro post que tambien le ha ofendido:



Namreir dijo:


> Segun los agregados del BCE el crecimiento del M3 se ha desplomado al 0,8% interanual
> 
> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1404.pdf
> 
> Cada dia estamos mas cerca de la contraccion de la masa monetaria y la consiguiente deflacion.



Y por los cuales me ha incluido en su lista de ignorados.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 14:12 ----------

Y por cierto, sobre el M3, llevo colgando mensualemente los datos del evolucion de los agregados monetarios de la zona euro en el hilo sobre el bono.

Por ejemplo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11482924-post1231.html

Y es la primera vez que alguien se siente ofendido por colgar estadisticas economicas en un foro sobre economia. ::


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

Dos ideas:

-Increíble que en la España del 2014 se siga hablando de los zulos .............. cuando está más que probado que solo han generado ruina para los jóvenes y currelas ............ y riqueza para muchos viejunos. Es una combinación salvaje de status quo e ignorancia.

-Las cuentas del barquero .......... que no el banquero.

Netflix: A Look At The Company's Potential In New European Markets
May. 30, 2014 3:54 PM ET | 5 comments | About: Netflix, Inc. (NFLX)
Summary
The company's latest expansion includes Germany, France, Austria, Belgium, Switzerland and Luxembourg.
Netflix currently has more than 13.6 million international subscribers in Europe, Canada and Latin America.
The expansion planned for the second half of 2014 could push quarterly net additions to as high as 2 million.
Netflix's (NFLX) decision to expand into additional markets in Europe should help the company consolidate its international business. The announcement comes shortly after its decision to raise prices, which is not surprising. Geographical expansion requires significant upfront content spending, and incremental profits from pricing adjustments will help. The company also is likely to enter Australia and New Zealand early next year which underscores its high ambitions. The success will, of course, depend upon how well Netflix can compete with local players and the depth of its content. Below, we briefly touch upon the market potential of the new countries in Europe that Netflix plans to expand into. These countries include Germany, France, Austria, Belgium, Switzerland and Luxembourg.

27,798 people received this article by email alert 
Add your email to get alerts on NFLX too:
Get email alerts on NFLX »
Our $281 price estimate for Netflix stands at a discount of about 30% to the market.



Addressable Market Growth
Netflix currently has more than 13.6 million international subscribers in Europe, Canada and Latin America. Quarterly international subscriber additions peaked in Q4 2013 and came down slightly in Q1 2014 due to seasonality. However, the expansion planned for the second half of 2014 could push quarterly net additions to as high as 2 million. This would lead to a negative impact on profits in the short term, and international losses are likely to increase. However, given that Netflix's current international operations are nearing profitability, it makes sense for the company to take some risk and consolidate its position in the international market.


Given that Netflix has established its presence in the U.K., Ireland and Nordic countries, it is natural for the company to expand into other regions of Western Europe which offer the best growth potential. These include Germany, France, Austria, Belgium, Switzerland and Luxembourg. A common theme across these markets is high internet penetration and fast broadband speeds. The table above shows the total addressable market for Netflix. The combined population of these countries stood at 175.7 million at the end of 2012, with the total number of internet users exceeding 141 million. Assuming roughly 2.65 persons per household (a figure similar to that for the U.S. in 2010), Netflix's addressable market stands at nearly 54 million potential subscribers. If the company can get to 30% of these households in the long run, it could earn incremental revenues of roughly $1.75 billion annually. A significant portion of this is already incorporated in our forecasts for international subscribers.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Dos ideas:
> 
> -Increíble que en la España del 2014 se siga hablando de los zulos .............. cuando está más que probado que solo han generado ruina para los jóvenes y currelas ............ y riqueza para muchos viejunos. Es una combinación salvaje de status quo e ignorancia.
> 
> ...



25 billions que cuesta el capricho 8:8:8:


----------



## Chila (1 Jun 2014)

Las democratizationes de podemos seran al estilo RDA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
(Leer como las Grecas)

http://www.fotocasa.es/vivienda/gra...132355444?opi=1&tti=1&pagination=8&rowgrid=17

Haciendo un haircut del precio barjamateiano se queda en 80k (mas no pago), plus gastos 88k. Son 2habitaciones, y el PER saldría a 18 alquiler (400€) ( borja seal of approval) pudiendo pagar tocateja... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...



Bonito Pirate, lo del ascensor.... Pero usted que corre y salta por los montes le servirá de entrenamiento :: aunque "pa ligar" pues como que no, se perdería la parte sabrosona del ascensor. :cook:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...



bro, sin ascensor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Los zombies jambrientos subirán por las escaleras, sólo podrás salir por los tejados en pla tarzán ::::::


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

A mi hay una cosa que me especial respeto y es la mierda de balances que presentan una gran parte de las cotizadas españolas y la poca credibilidad de estos:

Pogamos como ejemplo FCC

En 2011 presentaba un balance con unos fondos propios de 2.813 millones de euros

2 años despues, en 2013, sus fondos propios habian disminuido a 330 millones de euros

Podriamos pensar que es una buena noticia, pues han saneado el balance.

Pero ahora observamos el balance que presenta en diciembre de 2013 y vemos

Activos totales:15.601 millones de euros (esto implica un nivel de apalancamiento cobre fondos propios de 47 a 1)

De los cuales activos no corrientes: 8.442 millones de euros

De los cuales, por ejemplo, tenemos

Fondo de comercio: 1.446 millones de euros

Que junto a otro tipo de inmobilizado intengible :: asciende a 2.857 millones de euros, y a esto hay que sumar 1.081 millones de euros en activos por impuestos diferidos.

Mucho humo me parece a mi para tan poco capital.

Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la deuda financiera supera los 7.000 millones de euros.

Pero la accion sube y disfrutamos de las plusvalias.

¿Hasta cuando?

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 15:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...



El zulo es la mar de majo, si te esperas un poco fijo que los sacas por 70.000 o menos.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...



Un per 18 para Granada es muy caro Pirata, aunque he de reconocer que es muy acogedor

PER 12 (Alquiler 600 eu)...eso si para amueblar

piso en venta en calle virgen de lourdes. madrid


Para el piso que anuncias yo pagaria como mucho un PER 13, porque esta reformado *(62400)* y ya si fuese una zona muy demandada PER 14-15, nunca por encima de 15.

Mira pisos en Madrid, ya veras los precios, pues ese es el camino para el resto de las comunidades


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

Qué blanco, parece un hospital. Lo bueno es que Pandoro no le pillará desprevenido ::

Le hacía tomando cerveza en Múnich.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Lo del ascensor tampoco es para tanto, el momento ascensor se cambia por momentos descansillos.... ::

Las cuentas que hago son que si el piso bajase de precio un 20% adicional en los proximos, digamos, 3-4 años esa diferencia se acercaría bastante a lo que pago anualmente de alquiler.
Me tira para atrás, mas que una muy probable continuación de las bajadas, los castuzismos en forma aumento o creación de impuestos. Cosas que no pueda ppnderar ahora.

He de desempolvar la hoja Excel.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del ascensor tampoco es para tanto, el momento ascensor se cambia por momentos descansillos.... ::
> 
> Las cuentas que hago son que si el piso bajase de precio un 20% adicional en los proximos, digamos, 3-4 años esa diferencia se acercaría bastante a lo que pago anualmente de alquiler.
> Me tira para atrás, mas que una muy probable continuación de las bajadas, los castuzismos en forma aumento o creación de impuestos. Cosas que no pueda ppnderar ahora.
> ...



Lo del ascensor es importante.

¿cuando tengas problemas en las piernas?. No hace falta llegar a viejo para tener esos problemas. Vale una mala patada que le des en la cabeza a un castuzo en una manifa y que te hagas un mal esgince ::::::

Te recomiendo ver de nuevo REC y se quitarán las ganas de comprar sin ascensor


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del ascensor tampoco es para tanto, el momento ascensor se cambia por momentos descansillos.... ::
> 
> Las cuentas que hago son que si el piso bajase de precio un 20% adicional en los próximos, digamos, 3-4 años esa diferencia se acercaría bastante a lo que pago anualmente de alquiler.
> Me tira para atrás, mas que una muy probable continuación de las bajadas, los castuzismos en forma aumento o creación de impuestos. Cosas que no pueda ppnderar ahora.
> ...



Haz una oferta de 60k-65k, mira los alquileres y precios en Madrid, un PER 18 solo se paga por zonas premium


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

De momento se le ha ido la espuma de la cerveza, R3v3. 

Ponzi el per lo he calculado contando gastos de compra(no se si lo haces asi) y poniendo un alquiler por debajo de mercado. Ese piso por 450€ ahora mismo se alquila (per 15). Me gusta ponerme en un escenario no demasiado optimista.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Haz una oferta de 60k-65k, mira los alquileres y precios en Madrid, un PER 18 solo se paga por zonas premium



gueeeeeeeeno, lo premium de verdad pide un 29 de PER :XX::XX::XX::XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-a-pasos-de-ejecucion-292.html#post11728853


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

Walter Energy.

Capitaliza 300M y debe 3000M. Su EV está totalmente escorado hacia el debt side. Si consiguiese sobrevivir, sería un champion como pocos se hayan visto en bolsa.

Pero su destino ya no depende de él, necesitaría una importante y sorprendente tendencia de recuperación en el met market.
Simplemente, se trata de estar al tanto de ello por si sucede. De momento, ni con un palo, oygan.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 16:09 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Lo del ascensor es importante.
> 
> ¿cuando tengas problemas en las piernas?. No hace falta llegar a viejo para tener esos problemas. Vale una mala patada que le des en la cabeza a un castuzo en una manifa y que te hagas un mal esgince ::::::
> 
> Te recomiendo ver de nuevo REC y se quitarán las ganas de comprar sin ascensor



Pareces nuevo, el amigo pirata está pensando en comprar para alquilar así que el tema del ascensor es un problema para el inquilino y como estamos hablando de España ................. no es un problema porque la peña, a la hora de meterse en un zulo, piensa con el cejo vaginal.

El pirata es el amo.

Otra opción es montar un puticlub. Subir al piso se hace a la llegada y en ese momento todo es energía. La vuelta es cuesta abajo así que no hay problema alguno.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Walter Energy.
> 
> Capitaliza 300M y debe 3000M. Su EV está totalmente escorado hacia el debt side. Si consiguiese sobrevivir, sería un champion como pocos se hayan visto en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Está descontando una quiebra, cayendo 70% en 5 meses.

Es la cabonera usana que tiene más comprometida su continuidad.

Ha caído en mano de la financiación usura y de ahí no se sale fácilmente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

Yo estoy mirando por el centro de Badalona, me he puesto cachondo al ver que hay zulos en el centro por la mitad del precio al que pasé el mío en 2006..... flap, flap, flap..... ::

Tengo que ver algo que me convenza mucho. Inmobilizar seis cifras en ladrillo es una idea que no me gusta, en primer lugar porque no sé dónde estaré trabajando de aquí a un tiempo y en segundo porque la crujida de IBI que se avecina va a ser de órdago.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De momento se le ha ido la espuma de la cerveza, R3v3.
> 
> Ponzi el per lo he calculado contando gastos de compra(no se si lo haces asi) y poniendo un alquiler por debajo de mercado. Ese piso por 450€ ahora mismo se alquila (per 15). Me gusta ponerme en un escenario no demasiado optimista.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Noooo janus, no es para alquilar. Es para mi…propio puticlú ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del ascensor tampoco es para tanto, el momento ascensor se cambia por momentos descansillos.... ::
> 
> Las cuentas que hago son que si el piso bajase de precio un 20% adicional en los proximos, digamos, 3-4 años esa diferencia se acercaría bastante a lo que pago anualmente de alquiler.
> Me tira para atrás, mas que una muy probable continuación de las bajadas, los castuzismos en forma aumento o creación de impuestos. Cosas que no pueda ppnderar ahora.
> ...



yo me encapriché de un duplex la mar de mono en un segundo sin asecensor. En ese momento no le di mucha importancia a ese tema. Por suerte, me hicieron ver que era un atraso, de hecho quien lo vendía era una pareja joven que acababa de tener un niño. Cuando yo tuve a los mios lo entendí todo y di gracias a no haberme metido, ahora me cago en todo cuando está estropeado y tengo que subir con bolsas. ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noooo janus, no es para alquilar. Es para mi…propio puticlú ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De momento se le ha ido la espuma de la cerveza, R3v3.
> 
> Ponzi el per lo he calculado contando gastos de compra(no se si lo haces asi) y poniendo un alquiler por debajo de mercado. Ese piso por 450€ ahora mismo se alquila (per 15). Me gusta ponerme en un escenario no demasiado optimista.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No, yo no cuento los impuestos de compra. Hacienda es un 7%, mas notario....calcula un 8,5%-10% extra. Por eso uso un PER mas bajo

Zona cara y totalmente reformado -- PER 15-18
Zona normal y reformado -- PER 13
Zona mala y reformado -- PER 8

Si esta sin reformar quita dos años de renta ya que una reforma mas o menos te viene a salir por 12000-25000.

Es algo orientativo,si vives alli conoceras la zona mejor que nadie


Para 450 siendo un piso reformado el precio ya subiría a 75000 eu. Por encima de esos precios merece la pena seguir de alquiler.

Por cierto un consejo antes de decidirte por un piso mira a cuanto valora el catastro el mismo, si compras un piso por debajo de ese precio recibiras la carta de hacienda reclamándote la diferencia sobre el 7%


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

la mar de mono?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la mar de mono?



Seamonkey :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 16:23 ----------

Thanks ponzi, también es bueno saber lo del Catastro para saber el posible robastro que te pueden meter.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando por el centro de Badalona, me he puesto cachondo al ver que hay zulos en el centro por la mitad del precio al que pasé el mío en 2006..... flap, flap, flap..... ::
> 
> Tengo que ver algo que me convenza mucho. Inmobilizar seis cifras en ladrillo es una idea que no me gusta, en primer lugar porque no sé dónde estaré trabajando de aquí a un tiempo y en segundo porque la crujida de IBI que se avecina va a ser de órdago.



Lo de inmovilizar suena a "retener" y en este negocio right now ............ es de todo menos inmovilizar. Es devaluar.

Solo merece la pena comprar cuando se va a utilizar en primera persona y encima coincide que no quedan más cojones y no se puede aplazar la decisión de compra del zulo.

El resto es meterse en problemas porque el alquiler en España se va a transformar radicalmente porque la peña no puede pagar. Está bien que mejore la legislación para proceder al rápido deshaucio pero eso no asegura el cobro. Además, si le sumas lo ladrones que son los profesionales al estilo electricistas, pintores ..... vas listo cuando tengas que reformar algo del zulo.

No way.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 16:24 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noooo janus, no es para alquilar. Es para mi…propio puticlú ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Las putas, las vas a alquilar o también son en propiedad para tí?.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Jun 2014)

1-6-2014 Pole ... y ajusten los relojes de sus pcs, que van un poco mal.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy visilleando locamente, quien me lo iba desi
> (Leer como las Grecas)
> 
> Piso en Granada Capital en Centro con Terraza en Calle Rejas de la Virgen 9 132355444
> ...



Se ve limpito y muy bien, unica pega es bajo-tejado, creo que por alli hace fresquito en invierno y le subira la calefaccion.

He estado mirando el programa ese de la 2 con el Borja, y a veces las reacciones corporales lo dicen todo, por ejemplo:







Y este hombre no me da mucha confianza, pero estaba en el momento y lugar oportuno.

Me ha hecho gracia lo de podemos: A pesar de haber periodistas de grandes medios en internet no la han visto venir..... y estan cabreados, seguro que en los ultimos dias no les han dicho cosas "bonitas".

Y por ultimo veo los 9600 de MR.P e incluso 944X. 

A 91XX-9200 toda materia pasa de estado fisico a plasma (ahi no se puede entrar).
De 94xx-9600 creo que todavia sobrevivirian las maquinas. Yo creo que falta polvora para hacer un megasuelodelarga duracion que se coma Europa. Falta un TTIP que lo confirme.
Ya recogere Owned.

Cuidado con el Mario el jueves, que yo sigo que no hay QE, y como mucho tipos. He estado leyendo lo que ha dicho el hombre ultimamente y si hay bajada de tipos hasta el QE pasara bastante tiempo. Empiezo a creer que no sea en Octubre, sino finales de este o principio del proximo año.

Bueno ya me he cansado. Pasen un buen resto de fin de semana.


----------



## Cantor (1 Jun 2014)

pirata, ya te lo han dicho y argumentado, no tengo más que añadir, salvo hacer hincapié en que el ascensor no es una opción, es un must... en serio, seas joven o viejo (bueno, viejo no te lo plantearías) ::

A menos que sepas seguro que no vas a tener hijos, y que ni tú ni tu costilla vais a tener nunca un pbma tan simple como esguinces, roturas... pero a ver quién puede asegurar eso (y aún así, tampoco apetece subir la compra por las escaleras :

ascensor: sí
y a partir de ahí se busca y se adecúa al presupuesto


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está descontando una quiebra, cayendo 70% en 5 meses.
> 
> Es la cabonera usana que tiene más comprometida su continuidad.
> 
> Ha caído en mano de la financiación usura y de ahí no se sale fácilmente.



En peores plazas se ha toreado. No hay que tener miedo en saltar a la arena cuando el toro esté medio tronchado.

The stock and bonds have taken a massive hit of both a decline in iron ore pricing and a UBS sell side piece, which states the obvious - WLT will have to restructure in a few years if met coal prices don't improve. That said, the core low cost US production (Canadian production was recently shuttered) of around 8mm tons is enormously sensitive to price. Every dollar of improved pricing drops to the bottom line. So while EBITDA is only about $75mm at $115 per ton (I am keeping met coal margins constant for this exercise as it doesn't really move the needle). At $125 per ton, EBITDA jacks up to $156mm. The Company has almost $700mm of cash and revolver availability and that is without selling non-core assets. After recent inventory and assets sales, along with a debt equity swap, I have net debt of around $2.3 billion. This is a moving target, but the key metric to watch is met pricing. As it moves back to the $130-140/ton levels, the cash burn drops dramatically to a range of $60-100mm and buys them 6-10 years with their current liquidity. So the way to look at the stock is as an option on met coal recoveries. From $115-140 a ton, you have about 2.5 to 4.75 years of runway, which is tight by still a fair amount of time by commodity standards. The $150-160 range is where the Company goes FCF positive and can bring on more tons in Canada (tons produced goes from 8-10mm). The value that accrues to common is dramatic as you can see below:

WLT: Sensitivity To Met Coal Pricing

Price Per Ton	160	165	170	175
EBITDA	565	616	666	715
EV @ 6x
3395	3694	3995	4295
7x
3961	4311	4661	5011
8x	4527	4927	5326	5727
9x	5092	5542	5992	6442
Net Debt	(2343)	(2343)	(2343)	(2343)
Per Share @ 6x	15.98	20.54	25.10	29.66
7x	24.58	29.90	35.22	40.54
8x	33.18	39.26	45.34	51.42
9x	41.78	48.62	55.46	62.29






Given the massive burn, I started looking at WLT as an obvious candidate for Chapter 11, which is clearly, how the equity and debt market currently sees it. However, even under current dire pricing, they have 2-3 years of liquidity for the markets to turn which can be a lifetime in the coal markets. That estimate doesn't take into account further capital spending cuts or using the PIK toggle feature of their recent debt deal. It is worth noting that the Company was able to refinance their debt with no incremental equity raised (though they did do a debt equity swap at a discount to par). I view this step as very equity friendly. Management owns a lot of stock bought at much higher prices. *They are fighting for equity*.


Esta última frase, al margen de que lo consigan o no, no es gratuita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Lo de inmovilizar suena a "retener" y en este negocio right now ............ es de todo menos inmovilizar. Es devaluar.
> 
> Solo merece la pena comprar cuando se va a utilizar en primera persona y encima coincide que no quedan más cojones y no se puede aplazar la decisión de compra del zulo.
> 
> ...



Lo utilizaría yo, y lo de mas cojones pues no sé... he de meditar.

Y...todas para mi!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la mar de mono?



si hombre...


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo utilizaría yo, y lo de mas cojones pues no sé... he de meditar.
> 
> Y...todas para mi!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Cuidado con estar autoconvencido que te pueden levantar la cartera de ese zulo si es tanto chollo.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/6019321301694026641/6019321307525903282


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No, yo no cuento los impuestos de compra. Hacienda es un 7%, mas notario....calcula un *8,5%-10% extra*. Por eso uso un PER mas bajo
> 
> 
> Por cierto un consejo antes de decidirte por un piso mira a cuanto valora el catastro el mismo, si compras un piso por debajo de ese precio recibiras la carta de hacienda reclamándote la diferencia sobre el 7%




Yo he presupuestado un 14% de gastos de transacción, en Cataluña los impuestos son más altos que en otros lares.

Comprar para vivir tiene su sentido, comprar para alquilar eso si que es "dilapidar el patrimonio" 

Yo estoy haciendo cálculos sobre si vender o alquilar el piso de zgz. Mi hija quiere alquilarlo (es una sentimental -mi casaaaaa-) y yo venderlo, así que solo me queda convencerla con números. En casi todos los escenarios me sale mejor vender, incluso un 20% por debajo de la tasación actual. Me falta encontrar el comprador::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

La noche en 24 horas - 30/05/14/

Desde el minuto 20:30. Borja liándola contra todos los castuzos del NODO PPfranquista.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del ascensor tampoco es para tanto, el momento ascensor se cambia por momentos descansillos.... ::
> 
> Las cuentas que hago son que si el piso bajase de precio un 20% adicional en los proximos, digamos, 3-4 años esa diferencia se acercaría bastante a lo que pago anualmente de alquiler.
> Me tira para atrás, mas que una muy probable continuación de las bajadas, los castuzismos en forma aumento o creación de impuestos. Cosas que no pueda ppnderar ahora.
> ...



sin ascensor dice el gallu )))

[YOUTUBE]xdDiloEr4t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo he presupuestado un 14% de gastos de transacción, en Cataluña los impuestos son más altos que en otros lares.
> 
> Comprar para vivir tiene su sentido, comprar para alquilar eso si que es "dilapidar el patrimonio"
> 
> Yo estoy haciendo cálculos sobre si vender o alquilar el piso de zgz. Mi hija quiere alquilarlo (es una sentimental -mi casaaaaa-) y yo venderlo, así que solo me queda convencerla con números. En casi todos los escenarios me sale mejor vender, incluso un 20% por debajo de la tasación actual. Me falta encontrar el comprador::



Añade a la ecuacion el coste de contratar un seguro de impago,aprox el de mapfre es una renta mensual y el alquiler no puede suponer mas de un 33%-40% del salario bruto anual del inquilino (para encontrar gente que cumpla estos requisitos en la España del 2014 telitaaa).Resta el ibi,basuras y la comunidad...Si consigues que alguien te pague un precio superior al citado en el otro post lo mejor que podras hacer sera vender


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La noche en 24 horas - 30/05/14/
> 
> Desde el minuto 20:30. Borja liándola contra todos los castuzos del NODO PPfranquista.





Pues yo voy a oxigenar mi mente con:

Sicko
Una verdad incómoda
Capitalismo, una historia de amor.

::


----------



## tarrito (1 Jun 2014)

clásico entre los clásicos perooo :XX: :XX:

el de "capacidad de síntesis" for the win :Aplauso:

Strambotic Â» Quince respuestas de examen absolutamente geniales


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

inda mira lo que dice gara:

Eskerrik asko azken orduotan jaso dugun babes
guztiarengatik. Ekinbide legalak aztertuko ditugu akusazio
hauen aurrean.
Gracias por todo el apoyo. Estudiaremos medidas. Están
nerviosos. Hacemos periodismo político independiente
#PorNuestrosMedios
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNcX-bXONUA


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo voy a oxigenar mi mente con:
> 
> Sicko
> Una verdad incómoda
> ...



esta es muy buena, de verdad.

[YOUTUBE]ez5PJIIVEIc[/YOUTUBE]

si quieres link, pídele


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> esta es muy buena, de verdad.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ez5PJIIVEIc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> si quieres link, pídele



Puesta en el torrent para descargar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> esta es muy buena, de verdad.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ez5PJIIVEIc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> si quieres link, pídele



Pídele?mis hogos!

Vade retro leísta!!!!!!!


Ese es el actor de district9 y elisium verdad?

Downloading.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pídele?mis hogos!
> 
> Vade retro leísta!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



mejor que lolailo :XX::XX::XX:

::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Couldn't be further from reality bro...

Downloaded!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uEt7wi1bbb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

Pirata, entiendo que quieres comprar una vivienda para ''vivir''.

Olvídate entonces de echar números como si estuvieras invirtiendo. Uno de los grandes errores de mucha gente en esta burbuja fue precisamente ése, pensar que un hogar es una inversión.

Un hogar es un gasto. Un capricho. El capricho más grande que te vas a dar en esta vida... (salvo que te hagas muchimillonario y te dé para un yate o una estación espacial). 
No cuentes con que la vida te dará una 2ª oportunidad. Por lo tanto elige muy bien y pondera lo importante de verdad, el dinero es el último factor a tener en cuenta.

Ajetreo, cuando explicó la compra de su casa, nos dejó toda su experiencia vital resumida con muy pocas palabras. 

Eligió:

- la ciudad que le gusta
- el barrio, ambiente, la vida social que le interesa
- el tipo de vivienda: espacio, nº habitaciones, vistas, facilities...
- si tenéis pensado tener hijos: guarderías, colegios, parques, instalaciones deportivas en el barrio. Fundamental.

Lo último, una vez sabido todo esto, es buscar lo que mejor se acomode a tu presupuesto.

Si todavía no te has planteado lo primero, no te plantees lo último. 
Alquiler y disfrutar sin ataduras.
Además que el precio seguirá bajando y el nº de casa vacías aumentando.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

lo posteé hace tiempo pero volvemos a la carga

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2013/wp13266.pdf

HOW WILL THE DEBT BE REDUCED? 


1. Economic growth 
2. Fiscal adjustment-austerity 
3. Explicit (de jure) default or restructuring 
4. Inflation surprise 
5. A steady dose of financial repression accompanied by a steady dose of inflation

The first on the list is relatively rare and the rest are difficult and unpopular. *Recent 
policy discussion has tended to forget options (3) and (5), arguing that advanced countries do not behave that way. In fact, option (5) was used extensively by advanced countries to deal with post–World War II debt (Reinhart and Sbrancia, 2011) and option (3) was common enough before World War II*. Given the magnitude of today’s debt and the likelihood of a sustained period of sub-par average growth, *it is doubtful that fiscal austerity will be sufficient, even combined with financial repression*. Rather, the size of the problem suggests that restructurings will be needed, particularly, for example, in the periphery of Europe, far beyond anything discussed in public to this point. Of course, mutualization of euro country debt effectively uses northern country taxpayer resources to bail out the periphery and reduces the need for restructuring. But the size of the overall problem is such that mutualization could potentially result in continuing slow growth or even recession in the core countries, magnifying their own already challenging sustainability problems for debt and old-age benefit programs.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> lo posteé hace tiempo pero volvemos a la carga
> 
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2013/wp13266.pdf
> 
> ...



Qué ironía!!!!.

Mezclar en una misma frase "will" con "debt" en una situación de impagabilidad absolutamente clara.

Digo que es una ironía porque "will" además de servir como auxiliar a un verbo para construir la forma futuro, también significa "testamento, voluntad" como sustantivo y "dejar en testamento" como verbo.

Curioso que lo que se puede leer entrelíneas es que nos van a dejar (futuro) un testamento (will as noun) lleno de deuda (debt).


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

unos se hundirán y otros resurgirán


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Qué ironía!!!!.
> 
> Mezclar en una misma frase "will" con "debt" en una situación de impagabilidad absolutamente clara.
> 
> ...



Si usamos will como 'querer o desear' y usamos el saying:

''where there’s a will there’s a way'' 

que viene a ser nuestro 'querer es poder' de toda la vida, llegamos a la conclusión de que si se quiere, la deuda se paga.

¿se quiere pagar?
Cada vez tengo más claro que no 
¿para qué? Si al final los bancos centrales son los tenedores de deuda últimos y ellos mismos tienen la impresora... la solución está en manos del que tiene el problema. Se tachan los números y se acabó.
Siempre que la deuda pública acabe en manos de los BC y no haga daño en su camino hasta ellos, arruinando a tenedores intermedios, no hay problema.

La deuda es ya sólo un medio de presión, una gran excusa para subyugar a países y ciudadanos, coartar sus libertades y extraerles la sangre.

Los problemas de impresora no acabarán con el mundo. El ser humano es más sádico que eso, si nos autodestruímos será de una forma más cruel que ahogados en deudas.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

qué hacéis viendo películas apocalípticas y derrotistas? Hay que ver cosas alegres, a la par que premonitorias, como ha sido este videoclip y las pasadas elecciones ::


[YOUTUBE]gqsYFLBJFZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si usamos will como 'querer o desear' y usamos el saying:
> 
> ''where there’s a will there’s a way''
> 
> ...



Too much for me!!!!, I'm not willing to!.

Ya si eso, me pagas esta ronda :o


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

Mañana el mercado amanecerá con la promesa de Rajoy de bajar al 25% el impuesto de sociedades.

Un 5% de beneficios adicional para las empresas (para las que tienen beneficios, claro)

Si el mercado lo descuenta, debería haber un margen adicional de subida del IBEX del 5%. No sería mal momento para entrar. 
Por supuesto en multinacionales serias, comprometidas con el medio ambiente, en clara tendencia alcista...

¿otra pista...?







---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 19:01 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Too much for me!!!!, I'm not willing to!.
> 
> Ya si eso, me pagas esta ronda :o



Se paga lo que haga falta, que pese a Montoro algo nos va dejando la bolsa.

Simplemente quiero decir que la deuda soberana no es problema. Quieren hacernos ver que es un problema, lo que es muy distinto.
Será por tinta.


----------



## juanfer (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana el mecado amanecerá con la promesa de Rajoy de bajar al 25% el impuesto de sociedades.
> 
> Un 5% de beneficios adicional para las empresas (para las que tienen beneficios, claro)
> 
> ...



Lo de sociedades solo afecta a los pequeños y medianos.

Las del ibex apenas pagaran un 10% en el mejor de los casos, si pagan algo.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana el mecado amanecerá con la promesa de Rajoy de bajar al 25% el impuesto de sociedades.
> 
> Un 5% de beneficios adicional para las empresas (para las que tienen beneficios, claro)
> 
> ...




No es un problema, lo de la deuda soberana, porque lo que han hecho es vender al país de por vida.

Se endeudan y los acreedores para evitar perder parte del principal lo que hacen es acordar un rollover infinito que sigue alimentando a la bestia y de paso facilitando comprar empresas y activos de los deudores. Además, todo dentro del euro para que el acreedor no tenga problemas de depreciación vía divisa.

Tó bien pensado.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

a las empresas del ibex se la suda la rebaja del IS

y si rebajas el IS pero antes retiras deducciones que existían, estamos en las mismas


----------



## Tono (1 Jun 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo de sociedades solo afecta a los pequeños y medianos.
> 
> Las del ibex apenas pagaran un 10% en el mejor de los casos, si pagan algo.



Que las del IBEX se escaquean de pagar todo lo que pueden y les sobran medios para eso, no me cabe duda. 

Si no he leído mal, las pequeñas y medianas empresas ya están pagando al 25% (a estas no les rebajan nada) y las que pagan al 30% son las grandes.
Aquí es lo que pone (no tengo ni idea de si es correcto o no)

Rajoy bajará del 30% al 25% el tipo de sociedades de las grandes empresas | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> No es un problema, lo de la deuda soberana, porque lo que han hecho es vender al país de por vida.
> 
> Se endeudan y los acreedores para evitar perder parte del principal lo que hacen es acordar un rollover infinito que sigue alimentando a la bestia y de paso facilitando comprar empresas y activos de los deudores. Además, todo dentro del euro para que el acreedor no tenga problemas de depreciación vía divisa.
> 
> Tó bien pensado.



Todo terminará con:

1. - Exclavización de la población en beneficios de sus señores.
2. - Venta de las principales empresas españolas y activos estratégicos.


----------



## juanfer (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Que las del IBEX se escaquean de pagar todo lo que pueden y les sobran medios para eso, no me cabe duda.
> 
> Si no he leído mal, las pequeñas y medianas empresas ya están pagando al 25% (a estas no les rebajan nada) y las que pagan al 30% son las grandes.
> Aquí es lo que pone (no tengo ni idea de si es correcto o no)
> ...



Tenia entendido lo contrario. Las grandes usan empresas pantalla de todo tipo para no pagar. Pueden pagar el 30% de muy poco. Los gastos importantes lo hacen estas empresas pantalla.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Se paga lo que haga falta, que pese a Montoro algo nos va dejando la bolsa.
> 
> *Simplemente quiero decir que la deuda soberana no es problema.* Quieren hacernos ver que es un problema, lo que es muy distinto.
> Será por tinta.



Desgraciadamente eso solo es cierto en parte, es cierto, como nos recordo Greenspan, que no hay problema en financiar la deuda soberana si tu eres un pais soberano.

Ahora estamos asistiendo a un interesantisimo experimento en directo. La bajada del diferencia de credito con centroeuropa se ha propagado timidamente a buena parte del sector economico. Y la consecuencia, clara, obvia, y perfectamente medible, es que desde las famosas palabras de Draghi la evolucion del deficit por cuenta corriente se ha dado la vuelta. Y de repente, casi sin quererlo, como si no fuese con nosotros, hemos duplicado nuestra necesidad de financiacion en el primer trimestre como evidencia los datos publicados el viernes sobre la balanza por cuenta corriente. 

Y es en este momento cuando cada uno deberia empezar a reflexionar.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 19:23 ----------

Recuerdo a los conforeros, que una gran parte de los beneficios de las empresas del IBEX se producen en el extranjero. Por tanto, por dichos beneficios tributan en terceros paises. Y como el Reino de España tiene acuerdos de no doble imposicion, no tienen que tributar por dichos beneficios en este pais.

Seis de cada diez euros que ingresan las grandes cotizadas proceden del extranjero,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansi?n.com


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Tenia entendido lo contrario. Las grandes usan empresas pantalla de todo tipo para no pagar. Pueden pagar el 30% de muy poco. Los gastos importantes lo hacen estas empresas pantalla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



y registradas en paraísos fiscales,no lo has entendido mal , es así.Es muy simple solo hay que mirar cuanto pagam en euros contantes y sonantes telefónica,Santander,BBVA,iberdrola.....


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iberdrola-no-paga-impuesto-de-sociedades.html


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iberdrola-no-paga-impuesto-de-sociedades.html



Bajar del 30% al 25% es bajar un 16,7%.

Asi que iberdrola se ahorrara el 16,7% de nada.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 19:37 ----------

Chacón renuncia a presentarse como candidata a la secretaría general del PSOE


----------



## juanfer (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iberdrola-no-paga-impuesto-de-sociedades.html



Encima están en el país vasco que ya de por si se paga menos.

Leí un estudio que las grandes del ibex pagan sobre un 2% de media.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

los árabes compran alitalia


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los árabes compran alitalia



occidente se pliega hacia los nuevos poderes económicos


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

Kazajstán apuesta por los rascacielos - elEconomista.es





Astana es la actual capital de Kazajstán y en ella se esconden innumerables monumentos visitados por miles de turistas cada año.En 2017 celebrará la Exposición Universal por el futuro de las energías y por ello su desarrollo en las construcciones está en aumento. Se trata de una ciudad levantada desde cero, al igual que Brasilia, y los beneficios que ha dejado el "oro negro" han permitido que en pocos años se construya una ciudad que impresiona por sus impresionantes rascacielos.

La Abu Dabi Plaza

Es un desarrollo en construcción en la localidad de Astana, una de las más importante de Kazajistán, que consta de oficinas, espacios residenciales, un espacio comercial y un hotel. Tiene una altura de 388 metros, con 88 plantas y obra de Foster and Partners (Norman Foster) de Reino Unido. Su construcción comenzó en el año 2009 y ha finalizado este año 2014.
Northern Lights Astana

Es un complejo de oficinas mixta y edificio residencial en Astaná, Kazajistán. El complejo tiene 3 torres de 32, 34 y 42 plantas y alcanzan una altura estructural de 170 m. Las tres torres están conectadas por dos pisos en donde se encuentran el estacionamiento y las instalaciones de infraestructura.







Torres Emerald

Emerald Towers es un proyecto que consta de tres torres de oficinas de 54, 43 y 37 pisos en Astaná. La torre central de 54 pisos será el edificio más alto de Kazajstán alcanzando una altura de 210 m. Son tres torres de tipo comercial y basados en una arquitectura moderna que diseño el arquitecto Roy Varacalli. Su construcción comenzó en el año 2006 y terminó en 2010 con un coste total de 350 millones de dólares.







Como se ve en la imagen de Megaconstrucciones, a su derecha se encuentra la oficina de la República de Kazakhstan, la torre Temir Zholy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Y tal....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Este tío va a arrasar

[YOUTUBE]lWV-n55oI4U[/YOUTUBE]

Es la respuesta de la calle ante tanto hijo de la gran puta chorizo y castuzo.

El sistema reventará desde dentro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

Este tío tiene Nick en Burbuja fijo, sino fuese un pagafantas me atrevería a decir que eres tú ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Este tío tiene Nick en Burbuja fijo, sino fuese un pagafantas me atrevería a decir que eres tú ::



también he pagado muuuuchas fantas ::::::

Yo iría con medida más duras contra la castuza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Este tío tiene Nick en Burbuja fijo, sino fuese un pagafantas me atrevería a decir que eres tú ::



Fijo que es animosa!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 21:02 ----------

El coletas no es ningún tonto, lo cual no se si lo hace más peligroso. 

Coño si es que el resto parece una panda de retrasados a su lado. 


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

estaba mirando ANR y proyecciones de caída:



Spoiler






















parece que "decrezca" según este abanico bertokiano:






y esta línea que marco con flechitas:


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Cada dia que pasa me cae mejor este tipo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (1 Jun 2014)

Pues aquí otro visillero en activo. Llevo como año y medio buscando algo y esperó cerrar una compra antes de que acabe 2014.
Me lo tomo como gasto puro y duro. Si dentro de 30 años vale más perfecto y si no perfecto también. Al final dicen que la vida es eso que pasa mientras esperas a que bajen los precios


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estaba mirando ANR y proyecciones de caída:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no lo llevan mucho más abajo, la DTB y posteriormente la resistencia en los 4,13USD me parecen capitales.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

anr, algunos indicadores me apuntan que puede rebotar esta semana hasta 3,80
otros, que nos lleva a los 3,00



entre los primeros: FIBO en el tiempo, y el *e**stocástico diario*: está en mínimos de muchos años y girando para arriba un poco.... fijate bertok
y el gráfico logarítmico:


Spoiler













---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 13:41 ----------

Ahora es cuando se corta el bacalao | Novatos Trading Club




BLOG del jueves:





De nuevo, tenemos al S&P500 reventando máximos:
¿Qué hacer ahora?

Lo de siempre: Plantear escenarios y prepararse para reconocer cuándo se da uno u otro (y así poder actuar en consecuencia, en lugar de quedarnos pasmando mientras el mercado se mueve de forma decisiva ante tus ojos).

*Pueden suceder dos variantes interesantes*

Independientemente de que el precio empiece a bajar justo ahora o lo haga más tarde, las rupturas como esta suelen tener dos desenlaces:

O se confirman, o se cancelan.

Y es habitual que, incluso cuando se confirman, el precio retroceda un poco antes de salir disparado de nuevo. A veces ese retroceso coincide exactamente con el nivel superado, y muchas otras veces no.

En la foto te pinto la ruptura y los dos desenlaces típicos:







Por supuesto, puede suceder que el precio siga subiendo sin volver la vista atrás hasta estar bien lejos. Esto pasa de vez en cuando, también.

A esta tercera variante no le doy muchas vueltas porque no plantea dificultad: Ya sabemos que, aún en subida libre, tendremos una fuerte resistencia psicológica en los 2.000 puntos del S&P500.

Así que, si ahora el precio no retrocede, lo que esperamos que suceda es que avance hasta frenarse en los 2.000 puntos, y trataríamos de aprovecharnos con compras de corto y medio plazo.

Me interesan las otras dos porque son más complicadas de reconocer.

En cualquier caso, ya te lo he dicho: Fíjate en la bajada, esperando un rebote en las proximidades de la resistencia rota. Si se da, es un excelente punto de compra. Y no tanto para comprar S&P500 (que también), sino para buscar compras en valores americanos a corto y medio plazo.

Si ese rebote no se da, y la ruptura se desvela como falsa, pues el índice vuelve a hundirse bajo la línea azul, la apuesta lógica es por los cortos, y de forma agresiva.


*Una cosa más*

Ahora mismo, la ruptura parece potente y sana. Pero es igual.

Tú no te dejes llevar, ni por las apariencias, ni por la imaginación.

Lo mismo te da que el mercado estalle al alza o colapse y se desplome.

No adivines, reacciona.

Ahora ya sabes a qué tienes que estar atento.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> anr, algunos indicadores me apuntan que puede rebotar esta semana hasta 3,80
> otros, que nos lleva a los 3,00
> 
> 
> ...



Es la pauta de precios y el MACD quienes guían mi codicia en ANR. Los otros no dejan de ser indicadores importantes pero que pueden mantenerse en divergencia durante más tiempo de lo que podrían aguantar mis garantías y/o paciencia.

Una pista, esta semana la Agencia americana publica las medidas de contención de impacto ambiental. Este es uno o el principal motivo por el que le han metido a las carboneras usanas. Obama ya ha anticipado que va a por ellas.

Es posible e incluso probable que veamos un buen rebote, lleva 10 jornadas en desplome continuo. Pero no nos volvamos locos, la han llevado tan abajo que podemos ver un fondo como dios manda: un apoyo en doble pie, un doble suelo, .....

Sigue siendo un x0 o x7, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es la pauta de precios y el MACD quienes guían mi codicia en ANR. Los otros no dejan de ser indicadores importantes pero que pueden mantenerse en divergencia durante más tiempo de lo que podrían aguantar mis garantías y/o paciencia.
> 
> Una pista, esta semana la Agencia americana publica las medidas de contención de impacto ambiental. Este es uno o el principal motivo por el que le han metido a las carboneras usanas. Obama ya ha anticipado que va a por ellas.
> 
> ...





Obama está haciendo un tremendo favor a quienes vamos a ganar un pastizal con el carbón. Está obligando a que la industria se vuelva verde (tecnológicamente lo van a conseguir) y está llevando los precios a niveles chollo a unos años vista.

Aquí la clave es no pegar un tiro al completo sobre un precio sino que hacer tres pedazos sobre niveles clave. Ya te digo yo que una cartera a promedio de 3 en ACI y a 3,5/3 en ANR es un chollo a largo plazo porque estas acciones no van a quebrar y difícilmente van a ser objeto de ampliaciones de capital porque no hay mercado para ello y presentan capitalizaciones tan ridículas que no serían capaces de obtener cantidades relevantes para solucionar sus problemas.

El negocio del carbón hay que entenderlo y es en su dependencia sobre el coste de transacción donde reside el verdadero leverage de su cuenta de resultados. Hoy he posteado un post en donde se explica sobremanera el impacto en el ebitda del precio de tonelada en el caso de Walter. Es brutal como subidas del 10% en el precio por tonelada suponen subidas de ebitda del 50%, recordemos que el precio actual del MET debería subir un 300% para alcanzar el precio de pico de hace unos años.

Estas empresas, todas, han mejorado mucho su eficiencia de forma que no es necesario grandes subidas del precio por tonelada en venta para que pasen a FCF positivo. Ese simple hecho, significa que aparecerían cierres masivos de cortos porque desaparece la incertidumbre de chapter 11 debido a que tienen cash de sobra.

Paciencia y algo de suerte es lo que se requiere. Vuelvo a recordar cómo hace dos años por estas fechas "lo solar" se encontraba en una situación de no_mercado, no capacidad de repago de la deuda, sobredimensionamiento de la oferta, apenas demanda, dumping chino por todos los lados, caída del precio de venta al ritmo de más del 50% anual ....... y de repente tachán tachán.

El petroleo ya no será competitivo jamás porque por debajo de 100 usd no le interesa a nadie. El gas natural tiene costes altos porque solo el transporte y el almacenamiento es realmente complejo además de que el gas no es barato excepto en USA. Las energías alternativas tienen mucho futuro pero requiere mucho tiempo. Sin embargo, el carbón existe ya, es barato y toda la parafernalia industrial está montada. Hay carbón para aburrir y para no acabarlo en siglos.


----------



## egarenc (1 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues aquí otro visillero en activo. Llevo como año y medio buscando algo y esperó cerrar una compra antes de que acabe 2014.
> Me lo tomo como gasto puro y duro. Si dentro de 30 años vale más perfecto y si no perfecto también. Al final dicen que la vida es eso que pasa mientras esperas a que bajen los precios



siguiendo con el tema visillero, un chismorreo: un vecino acaba de poner a la venta su piso, lo he visto en fotocasa y pide lo mismo que le costó en 2002, claro que el piso ya tiene sus 12 añejos, no se yo ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Obama está haciendo un tremendo favor a quienes vamos a ganar un pastizal con el carbón. Está obligando a que la industria se vuelva verde (tecnológicamente lo van a conseguir) y está llevando los precios a niveles chollo a unos años vista.
> 
> *Mejor hacer la posición por debajo de 4 que por encima de 7. Lo que me fastidia es que lo estuvimos hablando el mismo día que compraste el primer tiro ...
> *
> ...



mis dies, caimán


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

Buena peli sarge!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es la pauta de precios y el MACD quienes guían mi codicia en ANR. Los otros no dejan de ser indicadores importantes pero que pueden mantenerse en divergencia durante más tiempo de lo que podrían aguantar mis garantías y/o paciencia.
> 
> Una pista, esta semana la Agencia americana publica las medidas de contención de impacto ambiental. Este es uno o el principal motivo por el que le han metido a las carboneras usanas. Obama ya ha anticipado que va a por ellas.
> 
> ...



pues precios+macd están cerca de dar una divergencia alcista, aunque también vemos que se ha pasado por el forro una pequeña antes


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Cuando usais Fibo me pareceis muchisimo mas serios, sabiais que el numero de fibonacci (y proporcionales) es el numero que peor se aproxima por racionales? 

Esobws una de las explicaciones por las que aparece asiduamente en la naturaleza.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buena peli sarge!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ya te dije.

Ahora tito bertok te hace un regalo.

Esta peli me gustó mucho

[YOUTUBE]a8DyH7lKmJE[/YOUTUBE]

y me costó mucho encontrarla pero aquí tienes el regalo de tito bertok

[YOUTUBE]ePRFQ6m36Wo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 20:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pues precios+macd están cerca de dar una divergencia alcista, aunque también vemos que se ha pasado por el forro una pequeña antes



Esa señal la seguía patapalo y el MACD se volvió a cruzar a la baja con un mínimo decreciente.

Estamos cerca pero poneros las bragas ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> siguiendo con el tema visillero, un chismorreo: un vecino acaba de poner a la venta su piso, lo he visto en fotocasa y pide lo mismo que le costó en 2002, claro que el piso ya tiene sus 12 añejos, no se yo ::



Pásame por privado el link paisano


----------



## ane agurain (1 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando usais Fibo me pareceis muchisimo mas serios, sabiais que el numero de fibonacci (y proporcionales) es el numero que peor se aproxima por racionales?
> 
> Esobws una de las explicaciones por las que aparece asiduamente en la naturaleza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk






2 desconocidos















y mi favorita:






---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 14:29 ----------

miren lo que acabo de encontrar:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pásame por privado el link paisano



Que morbosa eres...:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> mis dies, caimán



Un buen artista copia.
Un gran artista roba.

Un buen inversor sigue la tendencia.
Un gran inversor (que no es un buen inversor) caza un huge leap, roba el momento. De eso va la película.


----------



## burbujito1982 (1 Jun 2014)

Una pregunta relacionada con el carbón y el "tempo":

¿qué papel va a jugar (o esperan que juegue) el dolar en esta apuesta a todo o nada?

Lo digo porque hace unos dias parecía que ser rompía la barrera del 1,40 y sin embargo el dolar se ha apreciado hasta 1,36.

Todo apunta a que el billete verde está quebrado y es un "timo", y si la cotización de un valor americano hace un X2 y va acompañada por /2 en su moneda seguimos igual.

Sin embargo, si sucede nuestro "particular" "cisne negro", las carboneras se revalorizarían mucho y el dolar se apreciaría mucho, con lo que las ganancias aumentarían aún más.

No sé si me he explicado bien con el cuento de la lechera, pero no puedo evitarlo cada vez que recuerdo los éxitos de lo solar y de gamesa.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Una pregunta relacionada con el carbón y el "tempo":
> 
> ¿qué papel va a jugar (o esperan que juegue) el dolar en esta apuesta a todo o nada?
> 
> ...



en este caso la beta del carbón es bestial y el dolar sigue estando apoyada por la maquinaria del infierno.

cuando empiece la fiesta, el dolar será refugio al menos en sus inicios


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Una pregunta relacionada con el carbón y el "tempo":
> 
> ¿qué papel va a jugar (o esperan que juegue) el dolar en esta apuesta a todo o nada?
> 
> ...




El dinero en versión papel sin respaldo pierde y va a seguir perdiendo valor. Pero lo importante es lo relativo y en este sentido el dolar sale por encima del resto de mierda dinero. Solo hay que ver que la UE está haciendo lo mismo que los usanos pero con años de decalaje. Es en ese timing en donde hay mucho que ganar.

Como dicen los usanos: we rule.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2014 at 23:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> en este caso la beta del carbón es bestial y el dolar sigue estando apoyada por la maquinaria del infierno.
> 
> cuando empiece la fiesta, el dolar será refugio al menos en sus inicios



Imagina a países como los latinoamericanos etc... cuando vean como la maquinaria de hedge funds usanos comiencen a vender monedas locales para comprar dolares que vuelven a USA para materializar plusvalías y buscar los mayores tipos de interés que ocurran en norteamérica. Depreciación relativa brutal. Los europeos están hasta las trancas con intereses en sudamérica y eso les arrastrará.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> en este caso la beta del carbón es bestial y el dolar sigue estando apoyada por la maquinaria del infierno.
> 
> cuando empiece la fiesta, el dolar será refugio al menos en sus inicios



C+Ag :fiufiu:::


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

PI, alias El Coletas, ahora la secta.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> C+Ag :fiufiu:::



Ten mucho cuidado con la Ag, no me extrañaría nada verla por debajo de 10.

Los 14 los veo fácil.


----------



## Namreir (1 Jun 2014)

Los del PP son idiotas


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2014)

.............


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2014)

a mí me parece que el oro se va a ir a 700 usd con tiempo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ten mucho cuidado con la Ag, no me extrañaría nada verla por debajo de 10.
> 
> Los 14 los veo fácil.



Estaremos esperando. En ambos activos es susto o muerte.

Hoy ha sido uno de esos domingos que se solían ver por aquí hasta no hace mucho. Tal vez me pase más a menudo.
Mis agradecimientos.....


----------



## burbujito1982 (1 Jun 2014)

gracias por las respuestas; 

se me sigue escapando cómo van a hacer para revalorizar el dólar y hasta dónde lo van a llevar, pero precisamente esto es lo que me convence cada vez más de apostar al x0 o x7.

Desde que leí a Taleb no creo en análisis, tendencias, ciclos... 

Creo en el acontecimiento inesperado fuera de los circuitos de la información de segunda (a la que puedo tener acceso) y de la información privilegiada (a la que nunca tendré acceso).


----------



## Chila (1 Jun 2014)

Llego de las fiestas del cole de mi hijo y regalais una tirada de posts de valor incalculable.
Con el carbon, sigo atento. Pero a estos precios esta muy apetecible.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaremos esperando. En ambos activos es susto o muerte.
> 
> Hoy ha sido uno de esos domingos que se solían ver por aquí hasta no hace mucho. Tal vez me pase más a menudo.
> Mis agradecimientos.....



es verdad que el hilo ha tomado otros derroteros estos últimos meses. Pero es ley de vida.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> gracias por las respuestas;
> 
> se me sigue escapando cómo van a hacer para revalorizar el dólar y hasta dónde lo van a llevar, pero precisamente esto es lo que me convence cada vez más de apostar al x0 o x7.
> 
> ...



Quizá no revaloricen el dolar y sí que tiren el resto abajo. Los usanos han vuelto a llevar las exportaciones hasta muy arriba al mismo tiempo que las importaciones energéticas (caras) se han ido hacia abajo.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 00:09 ----------




bertok dijo:


> es verdad que el hilo ha tomado otros derroteros estos últimos meses. Pero es ley de vida.



Nunca hay que perder el carácter subversivo, da igual dónde esté uno o lo que quiera hacer. Es una cuestión de actitud.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Quizá no revaloricen el dolar y sí que tiren el resto abajo. Los usanos han vuelto a llevar las exportaciones hasta muy arriba al mismo tiempo que las importaciones energéticas (caras) se han ido hacia abajo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 00:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Jcp buy? Cuando vuelva el carbon volvera el acero?


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

JCP está en definición de lo que puede ser una vuelta de cojones. Diez mil títulos pueden generar 200,000 usd de beneficio con tiempo. Al más puro estilo de lo cantado en FCC pero hay que esperar porque no se ha definido aún. Puede ser que ya haya realizado el hombre derecho pero también que vaya a definirlo con mayor solvencia sobre los 6,5 usd y esa sería una bajada dura. Su negocio tiene el tirón que tiene, entre poco y nada pero estamos hablando no tanto de viabilidad del negocio y sí de un rebalanceo masivo de partidas en el EV inside.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

casualmente me he topado con esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oy-tan-caro-hacerlo-2007-y-que-bajar-aun.html


> Para la firma de análisis Exane, aún queda recorrido a la baja para que el precio de la vivienda toque fondo en España.
> 
> Cree que no hay que fijarse tanto en la caída registrada hasta ahora, sino en la magnitud de lo que llama «la gran burbuja». No importa cuánto haya bajado el cubo en busca de agua sino cuan profundo sea el pozo.
> 
> «Una acción baja, los inversores compran. Entonces descubren que bajo el sótano hay otro sótano. Se llama mazmorra». Con esta frase lapidaria del magnate y multimillonario estadounidense Charlie Munger, la firma francesa ilustra su visión sobre el mercado inmobiliario en España.




pero les recomiendo que lean todo el artículo, porque al final nos manda al carajo






edito: me han llegado 2 noticias importantes de investing:
pmi manuf. chino up
bolsa egipcia sello tonueliano









y un artículo majo con "recomendaciones":
Valores baratos para una Bolsa espa?ola en m?ximos de tres a?os
papeleras, ohl, ferrovial, acs, telefónica, iag, bbva, repsol, tubacex... y uno de ellos deoleo 




y ahora mis 2 chicharretes, que llevo con ellos muuuuucho tiempo y me queman ya: 



Spoiler


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

Esto no tiene desperdicio amigos. Después de muchos meses sin hacer algún análisis en este foro, me permito opositar a errar aunque esto es de primero de parvulitos.

http://www.fcc.es/fccweb/wcm/idc/groups/public/documents/document/mdaw/mdcy/~edisp/cscp089494.pdf


Siempre pensé que se podía hacer mal pero realmente este señor no ha hecho apenas nada y ha vendido, a mi humilde entender, una burra que no ha pretendido en ningún momento esconder aunque fuera por su propio decoro profesional. A mí las fuentes de información ya se me han caído ahí adentro porque han despedido a varios amigos directivos (ellos se pensaban que estaban casados de por vida y ha venido un ...... y los ha puesto en la calle, lección que deben aprender aunque ya no sé si van a tener mucho tiempo para éxitos profesionales).

En la traspa 8 se lucen diciendo lo que van a hacer. De verdad, es un plan muy pobre y eso lo pone hasta un junior assistant de beca de verano. Eso sin detalle no vale para nada y supongo que los bancos habrán dicho: vete a vacilar a tu madre.

La traspa 10 es de traca: primero que no cumple ni por asomo lo que dijo a pesar que ha regalado muchas cosas. Pero hombre de Dios, meter ahí los 150M de autocartera así como el efecto Alpine cuando ya lo sabías antes de lanzar el plan ............ Seguro que has pisado callos en los bancos. No obstante le faltan muchos muchos millones por llegar por mucho que diga que está mandatado. PAra los profanos, mandatar algo vale lo mismo que publicar en el periódico que quieres vender un zulo por un precio imposible. La única diferencia es que el mandato ahora está en manos de banqueros de inversión y esos si que van a cobrar tajo.

Si tiene algo de decoro y quieren presumir de transparencia, les invitamos a que digan cuando se han gastado en comisiones, fees y servicios profesionales lindando con todas esas desinversiones micro.

El contenido del slide 12 es para descojonarse porque se denota claramente cómo el mango de la sartén está en el lado de la banca. Él ha sido puesto por la banca por lo que se dice, upss, así que normal que lo venda como un éxito. Quien tiene que estar realmente jodido, jodida en este caso, es la propiedad en manos de las señoras.

Ya te digo yo que 2,8B de deuda a tipo bullet a tres años vista con ese pedazo de negocio que no hace más que contraer la cifra de revenues y arrastrar el net income ..... es sinónimo de que la banca está limpiando y recogiendo lo que puedan y Dios dirá. Desde luego, que si la empresa en tres años sigue decreciendo y dejándose puntos y puntos de rentabilidad ......... la banca lo pasará al tramo B en donde sugestivamente no dicen el tipo de interés para que el bullet sea aún más grande y ejecutar cuando toque. Ya les avanzo que en proceso de liquidación, venderán el agua y entonces las señoras se van a quedar con un negocios de electricistas y pintores con trabajo por horas en la Rue Percebe 13. Ojo con ese bono convertible que va a hacer bastante daño. Y ojo también que tienen 5B de deuda trincada contra recursos de la corporación o el negocio .... en esto ha sido tremendamente mucho más listo tanto Floro como Manrique.

Precioso contenido el del slide 16. Habla de mejora "inercial" y como no podía ser de otra forma, ésta es hacia arriba ............... se están olvidando que la tendencia inercial desde hace varios años es sacar y sacar mierda y perder y perder dinero. Pero vamos a leer con detenimiento dónde aparece esa inercia. Dicen los inteligentes de ellos que los ingresos van a mejorar por las mejores condiciones de los mercados en los que operan. Obviamente, todo el andamiaje lo tienen que construir sobre una mejora de ingresos para que los bancos puedan echar sus números. Es el viejo truco del almendruco que quarter a quarter se caerá. Pero como tienen tanta mierda, de solo ingresos no se puede vivir y se atreven a decir que el Agua va a mejorar su márgenes a costa de mayores fees (será que lo tiene acordado con las administraciones públicas, lo dudo:. También se olvidan que los contratos medioambientales van a ir todos hacia abajo tanto en cartera como en margen porque la competencia muerde y muerde mucho.

En la traspa 15 destapan el conejo mágico: van a sustituir el negocio local internacional (ruinoso porque no hacen más que perder dinero en Canada, Panamá y Argelia y veremos en Bélgica) por grandes obras faraónicas singulares. Es decir, llegan pillan y se van cuando habían apostado por la presencia local porque no había otra manera de pillar contratos porque por ahí por el mundo también los demás gobiernos apuestan por lo local. Será que están pensando en hacer como en Arabia donde tienen que ganar con bajadas de ppto brutales y a ver si consiguen ganar un puto euro.

Pero bueno, ellos son los que saben y dicen que van a ganar dinero con la consolidación del negocio del cemento en España debido a que se va a incrementar sobremanera el consumo de cemento para hacer las cárceles donde meter a tanto político ladrón ::

Ya pueden ver claramente como en negocio medioambiental (término elegante para denominar la recogida de basura untada con comisiones presuntas porque esto es España : muestra su cara en el 2013 indicando caídas dramáticas del ingreso. Para poner el broche de oro, toman la postura de un consultor malo y de primero de bachiller indicando el futuro entorno al backlog de supervivencia y no al margen que ahí van a obtener.

Ánimo, que acaban diciendo "lo estamos haciendo juntos".::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

pues yo sigo a Cementos que es su participada, y por AT me daba bien hace 2 semanas, pero es que justo ahora, se ha parado en la resistencia y con una vela muy fea...


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo sigo a Cementos que es su participada, y por AT me daba bien hace 2 semanas, pero es que justo ahora, se ha parado en la resistencia y con una vela muy fea...



bolsa y negocio suelen ir separados en los mercados porque el primero responde a expectativas y acciones/reacciones y lo segundo responde a desempeño y no se puede manipular tan fácilmente.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

pocos valores veo para entrar, cachis.... indra me da 13.10 o 12.93 de caída para mañana (veremos), inditex abajo.... jo, no veo nada.

adolfo? si la tiran a 4,70?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2014)

Fucking epic ending of GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fucking epic ending of GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Solo son 8 capitulos esta temporada o vuelven a hacer lo mismo que la tercera que el ultimo capitulo es relleno despues de la boda roja?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

bueno mis bienamados gaceleridos , vuestra hora ha llegado :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Solo son 8 capitulos esta temporada o vuelven a hacer lo mismo que la tercera que el ultimo capitulo es relleno despues de la boda roja?



Semana que viene hay capítulo, han de pasar ... cosas 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Jun 2014)

Pillo hueco tras veinte páginas, sin que haya abierto el churribes y con Japón peponendo un 2% el primer día.
¡Vaya verano nos espera!


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Sitio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (2 Jun 2014)

Besito a los 10.000 Dax en la hora del bocata.

Vamos a maximos plurianuales europeos.


----------



## moisty70 (2 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fucking epic ending of GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Una de las grandes favorecidas por la la reducción del impuesto de sociedades debería ser BME. Su negocio es totalmente español y transparente al fisco. 
Ese 5% adicional de beneficios debería irse descontando. 
Y debería repercutir en los dividendos.:Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

nos hemos saltado la línea 1 con gap y todo.... y 10.850 es la línea 2

la azul es la 2, me explico







go mtba, go natra!







Zeltia. PM1183 mejora significativamente la supervivencia global en pacientes con c?ncer de ovario


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jun 2014)

Gamesa vuelve a atacar máximos anuales. Si cierra un par de día por encima de 9 se vislumbra segunda ronda de peponismo.

OHL compré unas cuantas la semana pasada. Ya saben, dividendo y tal... Pe gusta a mucho a medio. En los 34 replanteamos.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

curiosamente ahora mismo tenemos gap, horario, diario, semanal y mensual 



velas de 15min y 30 min fuera de las bandas completamente en el dax::

vamos guanillo, pásate a saludar


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Bueno, en Enagas a por resistencia...
Malditas SAb :ouch: va a ser mi fail del año


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa vuelve a atacar máximos anuales. Si cierra un par de día por encima de 9 se vislumbra segunda ronda de peponismo.
> 
> OHL compré unas cuantas la semana pasada. Ya saben, dividendo y tal... Pe gusta a mucho a medio. En los 34 replanteamos.



Acabo de vender las mías desde 7,73 ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

Superacion con gapsito , huele a pullback antes de ir al 12k , me la juego a que sucedera cuando hable el drogas y en los 11200 ienso:

larguiruchos con to lo gordo :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jun 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Acabo de vender las mías desde 7,73 ::::





No pasa nada. Están bien vendidas porque a mi juicio va a haber resistencia. Yo creo que no los asaltará a la primera. Imagino que podrás recomprar más abajo.


----------



## amago45 (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, en Enagas a por resistencia...
> Malditas SAb :ouch: va a ser mi fail del año



SAB +0.70% ahora mismo. A ver el ataque a los 2.447-2.45 como se da
El jueves nos planteamos si salirnos de aquí ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Xiux (2 Jun 2014)

Buen Dia,

Entrando en FCC


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Superacion con gapsito , huele a pullback antes de ir al 12k , me la juego a que sucedera cuando hable el drogas y en los 11200 ienso:
> 
> larguiruchos con to lo gordo :Baile:



largos?

tú?


ha sido ponerte y el DAX se pone feo::



natra está rompiendo resistencia pero sin volumen...

tiene el kumo en 1,94.... si no entra volumen malo, si entra un poco, el otro extremo del kumo 2,08


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Ya la he s jodido, a cerrar el gap en los 9.200

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

tu tambien eres feo y servidor no tiene la culpa de eso :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> largos?
> 
> tú?
> 
> ...



Esta vez no ha sido el jato...
Rajoy hará declaración institucional a las 10:30
Hablará plasma mediante ienso:


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Y Urkullu en laser

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

•

09:50

BMS
.-
Francia: PMI manufacturero (mayo): 49,6; est.: 49,3; ant.: 51,2
•

09:46

BMS
.-
Italia: PMI manufacturero (mayo): 53,2; est.: 53,7; ant.: 54,0





El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, acaba de convocar una rueda de prensa de *urgencia *a las 10:30 horas en Moncloa.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2014)

Hoy esto me da poca confianza


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

va a realizar los 3 cambios reglamentarios de ministros :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

espero que no se haga autobombo porque el Dpto de RRPP le ha dicho que algo hay que decir, salir en la tele o lo que sea, para contrarrestar a Pablito

aprovecho para poner natra semanal, rsi, y el porqué no me fío DE MOMENTO, ahora mismo, chocando contra kumo:











y qué coño hace indra? sorpresón, porque no es normal lo que le tocaba
putas infos "que salen por casualidad" en momentos críticos


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> SAB +0.70% ahora mismo. A ver el ataque a los 2.447-2.45 como se da
> El jueves nos planteamos si salirnos de aquí ienso:ienso:ienso:



Saldrías con todo??8:


Pasada semana me salí a 2,42 con la mitad.


No venderé, no vaya a ser que esta sea la buena y se me quede cara de lilaienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

se rumorea que podria salir del armario , eso animaria a multitud de foreros ienso:


----------



## Xiux (2 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va a realizar los 3 cambios reglamentarios de ministros :rolleye:



El Windows se va a Europa, no?


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

En maximos

Sin preguntas, puta verguenza de pais

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

As? se ataca con un avi?n de papel a un jugador desde la grada . El Correo


----------



## Xiux (2 Jun 2014)

Dividendos E.on 4.0

Al final me he salido con la mía, hoy me manda un email la gestora de BBVA y me dice que me retroceden el ingreso de los 0,43 y me harán dos ingresos separados, de 0,43 y otro de 0,17 con sus correspondientes retenciones de Spain, es decir del 21%.

Son un desastre, si alguno tiene cta en bbva y le pasa algo parecido, no os canseis de reclamar, no tienen N.P.I.

Mientras Tanto, E.ON podrá romper sus máximos de un año, 14,4x creo que era o volverá a caer a los 13? es tentador salir ya en ese nivel


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En maximos
> 
> Sin preguntas, puta verguenza de pais
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lo que no entiendo es que si rompemos la directriz alcista, como parece que estamos haciendo, o no, o sí... el resto de bolsas no halludan


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En maximos
> 
> Sin preguntas, puta verguenza de pais
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lo del coletas ha sido un fostión en toa la cara.

Tienen miedo.

Hay un montón de gente que sin la sombra de todos estarían en la puta trena.

Se huele el temor


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

me la juego por abdicacion del king ienso:

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 10:19 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que si rompemos la directriz alcista, como parece que estamos haciendo, o no, o sí... el resto de bolsas no halludan



cada indice es un mundo chavalin , es algo que ya deberias saber pero como no estas a lo que tienes que estar :ouch:


----------



## Xiux (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del coletas ha sido un fostión en toa la cara.
> 
> Tienen miedo.
> 
> ...



Estan acojonados, pero más el PSOE que no sabe como elegir un candidato de forma limpia, no se dejan.

El Pablo se va a comer toda la izquierda de este pais con su discurso populista, cercano al chavismo, dentro de nada, nos vemos hablando chevere


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Rueda de prensa urgente Rajoy: se especula con la abdicación del Rey Juan Carlos

Leer más: Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores http://www.bolsamania.com/noticias-actualidad/ultimaHora.html#QlS07y0wvstuDFcf


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Enagas otra vez a por resistencia, venga amijos animaos a comprar unas poquillas...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Que se preparen las empresas a las que "el rey ayudaba" en Oriente 


ESE DAXXXXXX!!!!!!

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 02:24 ----------

Portada de ELPAIS


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

ya tenemos el circo , lo importante no es que se vaya juancar , lo verdaderamente importante es que tenemos nuevo rey ienso:


----------



## amago45 (2 Jun 2014)

El rey abdica y tal ...

... por cierto la bolsa ha hecho máximos ... ... 8:8:


----------



## inversobres (2 Jun 2014)

Y el ibex en maximos, camino de los 10900. Esto no lo tira ni una cabeza nuclear.

Ya estaba descontado y tal...::


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Ahora lo importante, nos dan dias de fiesta por esto?
Espero que se haga referendum para ver si queremos otro Felipe Borbón... que viendo como nos fue con el anterior... pero supongo que es mucho pedir...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y el ibex en maximos, camino de los 10900. Esto no lo tira ni una cabeza nuclear.
> 
> Ya estaba descontado y tal...::




Extasis comprador lo llaman ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahora lo importante, nos dan dias de fiesta por esto?
> Espero que se haga referendum para ver si queremos otro Felipe Borbón... que viendo como nos fue con el anterior... pero supongo que es mucho pedir...



Ni un puto día de fiesta para despedir "como se merece" al campechano.
Si que tendremos muchos días de pan y circo, con todo el ceremonial, para entontecer a la gente.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jun 2014)

se podía llevar la corona con él
se la pasa al bobo de su hijo ......


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahora lo importante, nos dan dias de fiesta por esto?
> Espero que se haga referendum para ver si queremos otro Felipe Borbón... que viendo como nos fue con el anterior... pero supongo que es mucho pedir...



¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?

¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?

España va camino del Salvame 24h


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h



Venga, no va a ser peor que con la banda de guano

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h






por qué la república tiene que ser de izquierdas?
están esas palabras asociadas?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por qué la república tiene que ser de izquierdas?
> están esas palabras asociadas?


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h



Nos vamos atpc con cualquier opción.

Sólo hay que elegir el camino pero el timing es parecido.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

Esto ilusionara a la legion de borregos hispanistani , todo volvera a la normalidad anterior


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h



Pues ni prefiero ni dejo de preferir, pero los que han gobernado los últimos 36 años no es que hayan sido unos seres de la luz, que a tomar por el culo llevamos un tiempo ya de camino y fijate que creo que el coletas a mi como a muchos de este hilo no nos viene bien para nada , pero los que han gobernado hasta ahora creo que aun menos y lo han demosttado nada más y nada menos que durante décadas y así estamos ahora, de rodillas.


----------



## inversobres (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Nos vamos atpc con cualquier opción.
> 
> Sólo hay que elegir el camino pero el timing es parecido.



Es tremendo el plumero que tiene la gente. 

El pueblo aun parece que no es consciente de lo que hay. Luego vendran los lloros.

La lucha continua.


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Referendum ¡¡¡YA!!!

Soldados, la patria
nos llama a la lid,
juremos por ella
vencer o morir.

Serenos, alegres,
valientes, osados,
cantemos, soldados,
el himno a la lid.
Y a nuestros acentos
el orbe se admire
y en nosotros mire
los hijos del Cid.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...publicidad-se-hunde-mundo-25-y-pais-19-a.html


----------



## moisty70 (2 Jun 2014)

Lo que está claro es que monarquico solo puede ser el rey o un gilipollas.


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Gran parte de los republicanos españoles eran de corriente liberal y el objetivo era modernizar este pais.


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h



Lo que le da es una buena manita el Pablemos a casi todos los políticos de primera fila de cualquier partido.

Yo no digo que su programa esté bien (tiene auténticas locuras), pero como digo, esta a años luz del resto y PPyPSOE no hacen más que quedar como panpanatas a su lado... es la verdad.


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Republicanos de derechas en España:

Miguel Maura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Niceto Alcalá-Zamora - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Robopoli (2 Jun 2014)

Triste noticia fundamentalmente porque nos van a freir con publireportajes monarquicos hasta que nos duelan las pestañas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2014)




----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Jun 2014)

A Felipín le espera un verano cojonudo......el Juanca se la ha jugado bien jugada, este año si se va a navegar, va tener diarrea todo el día.
Porque en Otoño tiene un lío cojonudo con el Arturo Mas....... si si si, lo se......"será en Octubre" ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Joder, llevamos 2 putas horas jugando con la resistencia.... tengo un dedo en SELL y el otro en BUY, venga, copón!!

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 03:17 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Triste noticia fundamentalmente porque nos van a freir con publireportajes monarquicos hasta que nos duelan las pestañas.



pues compra atresmedia, prisa y mediaset ::

el dax en velas horarias haciendo cuñita


----------



## Krim (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Nos vamos atpc con cualquier opción.
> 
> Sólo hay que elegir el camino pero el timing es parecido.



Ya, yo esto siempre lo veo como en la F1. Hay muchas estrategias diferentes, y a cada uno que le preguntes le gusta una. Pero la puta realidad es que el coche es una mierda. Y como dice Alonso, cuando tu coche es una mierda, todas las estrategias te parecen una mierda. 

Hispanistán es igual. El país, en todas sus capas sociales, es una puta mierda, y con esa base, pues evidentemente vamos a elegir un régimen de mierda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2014)

Si cuando al Felipe le sugirieron cambiar el look y dejarse las barbas es porque esto ya estaba en la agenda...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

el dax rompe la cuña para arriba


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Es tremendo el plumero que tiene la gente.
> 
> El pueblo aun parece que no es consciente de lo que hay. Luego vendran los lloros.
> 
> La lucha continua.



Con la casta actual estamos sentenciados y sabemos cómo vamos a terminar.

Con los otros también estamos sentenciados por insostenibilidad pero al menos la ola de cambio podría dar la oportunidad de sacar algo: "la economía es un estado de ánimo" ::::::

Sólo hay opción fuera del sistema y que cada cual se apañe como pueda.

Es jodido pero es así aunque siempre quedará la opción de ser un paria o un comepollas a la sombra de las migajas del poder.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jun 2014)

Ezentis no anda pasándolo muy bien: -12%.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si cuando al Felipe le sugirieron cambiar el look y dejarse las barbas es porque esto ya estaba en la agenda...



El problema es que no le dijeron que se dejara coleta también ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ezentis no anda pasándolo muy bien: -12%.



yo no veo eso


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo no veo eso



Eso me da a mi Bankinter, bueno, por ser más precisos ahora -12,41%.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Con la casta actual estamos sentenciados y sabemos cómo vamos a terminar.
> 
> Con los otros también estamos sentenciados por insostenibilidad pero al menos la ola de cambio podría dar la oportunidad de sacar algo: "la economía es un estado de ánimo" ::::::
> 
> ...



lo jodido es ver que contemples el ser un come...... como una opcion ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

dentro de ntc a 0,264... que dios reparta suerte.... las 2 natras compradas... glubs
y orden en iberpapel


natra +4%
mtba +3%

el dax parece que despega :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En maximos
> 
> Sin preguntas, puta verguenza de pais
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ya está el bot-troll aportando post de calidad y buenos deseos para la gente de bien.

No sé para que me molesto en explicar nada. 



Namreir dijo:


> Soy capaz de oir los sollozos de sufrimiento (.......)
> 
> Juas, juas, juas
> 
> Es un puto genio el cabron



ese juas, juas y el avatar de hiena lo dejan fielmente retratado.
Asco me da quien se regocija del mal ajeno. 
El refrán ''mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos'' nunca se vio más reflejado que en este foro donde levantas una piedra y sale un miserable.



Namreir dijo:


> Segun los agregados del BCE el crecimiento del M3 se ha desplomado al 0,8% interanual
> 
> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1404.pdf
> 
> Cada dia estamos mas cerca de la contraccion de la masa monetaria y la consiguiente deflacion.




No dudo de los datos del BCE. Quién soy yo para hacerlo.
Niego las conclusiones de las que hace gala usté, so listo. Ni puta idea tiene.

El M3 incluye el dinero en circulación, depósitos a menos de 2 años, fondos recuperables en corto plazo, etc.... Pero excluye el dinero invertido en valores.
Dado que hace tiempo que el dinero está pasando de la renta fija a la variable, motivo principal de que las bolsas suban, es normal, lógico y razonable que el M3 caiga.

Hala.
Otro trolaco hiperactivo pal ignore.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

¡Paga lo que te pido o lárgate! - Rankia

*¡Paga lo que te pido o lárgate!
* 

Han pasado 200 años desde que Napoleón lanzó su pronóstico. Y aquí estamos: Estados Unidos y la Federación Rusa siguen jugando al gato y al ratón, lanzándose pullas y maniobrando en la sombra para debilitarse mútuamente. 

Tras la debacle de la U.R.S.S., las élites de Moscú perdieron el control sobre medio planeta y el imperio implosionó. Los ánimos en la época de Yeltsin estaban por los suelos. Toda Europa del Este viró hacia Occidente; los Estados “vasallos” se independizaron y la Federación cosechó sonoras derrotas militares ante los rebeldes chechenos liderados por Dzhojar Dudáyev y Shamil Basayev. Boris Yeltsin poco podía hacer porque era un borracho sin remedio. Entregó el país a las mafias y sufrió un golpe de Estado por parte de los nostálgicos comunistas que casi lo desplaza del poder. Ése fue sin duda el momento más delicado. Los rusos esperaban que el presidente recurriera a la autoridad de su cargo para arreglar la situación de un plumazo. Pero no lo hizo… Prefirió pillar una buena cogorza y delegar sus responsabilidades en su chófer personal. Éste pobre hombre tuvo que enfrentarse a los parlamentarios sublevados. Y no lo hizo nada mal. En nombre del presidente hizo unas cuántas llamadas para asegurarse la lealtad del ejército. De modo que cuando Yeltin salió de su “coma etílico” sólo tuvo que firmar las órdenes pertinenentes para ponerlos en vereda. Rusia sobrevivió a ese caos. Aunque sobrecoje pensar que durante unos días el chófer del presidente tuviera al alcance el botón de las armas nucleares…

A finales de 1999 Yeltsin abandonó el poder. Ese movimiento pilló en bragas a todas las cancillerías occidentales. Causó verdadera sorpresa. Pero en Rusia la élite se apresuró a encontrarle un sustituto porque su popularidad entre los rusos sólo era del 2%; y también, porque el presidente podía palmarla de un día a otro a causa de una cirrosis. Nadie quería enfrentarse a un nuevo período de vacío de poder que retroalimentara las luchas intestinas y reanudará la agitación política y social que vivió la Federación tras la desaparición de la U.R.S.S. Así que a desgana, la Duma eligió a un ex agente del KGB que había hecho carrera en Berlín Este para que ocupara el cargo de Primer Ministro. Los parlamentarios ni siquiera sabían su nombre… Era el sexto personaje que ocupaba el cargo en poco más de 1 año. Se llamaba Vladímir Vladimírovich Putin. En su discurso de presentación ante la Duma, manifestó lo siguiente:

No puedo abarcar todas las tareas que enfrenta el gobierno en este discurso. Pero de una cosa estoy seguro; ninguna de esas tareas pueden realizarse sin la imposición de un orden y disciplina básicos en este país, sin el fortalecimiento de la cadena vertical.

Entre bostezos, los parlamentarios lo eligieron. Y a partir de entonces el nuevo mandatario se enfrentó a la hercúlea tarea de reformar y reorganizar la administración de un Estado moribundo que recientemente había impagado su deuda. 

Putin se puso manos a la obra. E inauguró una nueva política de Estado; la de ir siempre contra el más chulo de la clase. Es fácil entender por qué… Si tienes muchos enemigos y tus medios son escasos, es mejor concentrarse en los elementos más problemáticos; ya que cuando éstos sean derrotados, los demás entenderán “el mensaje” y se retirarán. Es una estrategia muy peligrosa porque puede salir mal –la política rusa no está para milongas-. Pero si sale bien, tienes el camino despejado para hacer y deshacer a tu antojo. Los chulos de la clase sobre todo eran 2: los rebeldes chechenos que campaban a sus anchas por el Cáucaso norte y los oligarcas que actuaban como virreyes, tanto dentro como fuera de las provincias, por la exigua presencia del Estado. A los primeros los sometió tras una durísima y larga campaña militar que terminó con la instauración de un gobierno títere favorable a sus intereses (hoy todos los líderes chechenos están muertos y los demás movimientos independentistas están en desbandada); y a los segundos los asedió con la Hacienda y con los tribunales que velan por la anticorrupción de la maquinaria estatal. 

Los oligarcas más poderosos plantaron cara. Controlaban las principales compañías energéticas del país y creían que podrían “comprar” la lealtad de los funcionarios del nuevo gobierno, del mismo modo en que lo habían hecho durante la época de Yeltsin. Sin duda, estaban equivocados. El dueño de Yukos, Mijaíl Jodorkovski, fue acusado de robo, de blanqueo de capitales y de evadir al fisco. Tras lo cúal perdió el control de la petrolera y fue confinado en una cárcel siberiana… A Boris Berezovski tampoco le fue mejor. Pero a diferencia de Jodorkovski pudo exiliarse en Londres. Desde allí juró venganza y conspiró en la sombra para derrocar a Putin junto a otros oligarcas descontentos. Su compañía se integró en Gazprom y bueno… El pasado año se ahorcó en su residencia londinense. 

Tras someter a los chechenos salafistas y a los oligarcas más inconformistas, el Kremlin restauró su autoridad en toda la Federación. El Estado multiplicó sus ingresos gracias a las exportaciones de materias primas y Putin pudo emprender una ambiciosa reforma de la administración y del ejército. O dicho de otro modo: fortaleció la cadena de mando vertical de la que habló en su discurso antes de ser elegido como Primer Ministro. Esta evolución ha suscitado críticas en Occidente; pues muchos políticos y analistas creen que Rusia está tratando de reverdecer los viejos laureles de la extinta Unión Soviética. Personalmente creo que esos temores son infundados, aunque es evidente que el país vive inmerso en una pseudo democracia donde las libertades individuales y colectivas están supeditadas a la realpolitik del Estado. En Europa nos cuesta entenderlo; tal vez porque no nos damos cuenta de que los rusos no son como nosotros. Ciertamente tienen apariencia occidental, pero su pueblo siempre se ha decantado por gobernantes fuertes cuyo proceder tiene más en común con los líderes orientales que con los políticos europeos. Vladimir Yakunin –otro antiguo miembro del KGB que forma parte de la camarilla íntima de Putin y que, como él, es un “orientalista” convencido-, definió así la situación de su país:

Rusia no está entre Europa y Asia. Europa y Asia están a la izquierda y a la derecha de Rusia. No somos un puente entre ellos, sino un espacio de civilización separado, donde Rusia une a las comunidades del este y del oeste.

Está claro, no? Gracias a los ingresos del gas y del petróleo, los rusos han recuperado el control sobre los países euroasiáticos que tradicionalmente tenían fuertes vínculos con Moscú. Han firmado tratados comerciales vinculantes con Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Uzbekistán y Armenia. También lo firmaron con la Ucrania de Yanukovich… Sin embargo tras el golpe de Estado patrocinado por los eurofascistas del Maidán ese acuerdo se ha evaporado y el país se desliza lenta e irreversible hacia la guerra civil. El tema de Ucrania tiene mucha miga porque es el escenario que eligieron los norteamericanos para frenar el avance de los rusos por Eurasia. El resultado es incierto porque el país tiene dos almas y porque en la Unión Europea no se ponen de acuerdo sobre las sanciones que hay que imponer a Moscú por el tema de Crimea. La postura arribista en contra de Moscú de los países bálticos y de Polonia está siendo contrarrestada por el pragmatismo de los alemanes. Por otro lado, la renovación del Parlamento Europeo tras las elecciones ha dado alas a algunos partidos de extrema derecha como el Frente Nacional de Marine Le Pen. La mayoría de estos partidos son pro Putin. Así que la situación en Ucrania tiene pinta de que va enquistarse hasta la partición final del país en dos mitades: la pro rusa y la pro europea. 

En cualquier caso, a causa de la ingerencia norteamericana en Ucrania, Europa ha perdido la oportunidad de crear un gran espacio comercial que fuera de Finisterre a Vladivostok. Serguéi Lavrov, el ministro de exteriores ruso lo ha expresado de la siguiente forma:

los acontecimientos del Maidán son el resultado natural de la expansión de la influencia de Occidente hacia el este, a expensas de los intereses de Rusia. Esa postura arruina una oportunidad histórica para tener un continente unificado.

Los europeístas convencidos como yo se tiran de los pelos… Los dirigentes europeos la han cagado hasta el fondo y estoy de acuerdo con el parecer de Henry Kissinger y de los ex cancilleres alemanes Gerhard Schröder y Helmut Schmidt de que hemos hecho el ridículo provocando a los rusos. En fin… Lo que va a pasar a continuación es que Putin dará rienda suelta a su alma “orientalista” y fortalecerá las relaciones con los países de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS). 

*La Cuestión Energética
* 

No tengo ninguna duda de que las tensiones energéticas están detrás de todas las tensiones geopolíticas mundiales. La situación es muy compleja porque el mundo se está dividiendo en dos grupos cada vez más diferenciados. Por un lado tenemos a los países deudores; o sea, todo Occidente (Estados Unidos, Japón y la Unión Europea con su banca quebrada). Y por el otro a las naciones acreedoras. Básicamente los BRICS y los países reunidos en la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái. *El papel de los BRICS como compradores de la deuda norteamericana tiene los días contados porque Estados Unidos está empeñado en recrear una nueva “Guerra Fría” que le ofrezca la excusa para impagar su deuda mediante una gran devaluación del dólar como ya hizo en 1971. Ni rusos, ni chinos están comprando T-bonds; es más, los venden y adquieren oro en su lugar. Naturalmente esto es un gran inconveniente para la FED; está en pleno tapering y para no “perder la cara” ante la comunidad internacional se ve en la obligación de comprarlos de “estranquis” a través de Bélgica*. De este modo evita la subida del yield que amenaza con cortocircuitar la fantasmal recuperación de la economía norteamericana (es evidente que están en recesión, el PIB creció un escuálido 0’1% en el primer trimestre, pero seria del -1% sin el aporte del Obamacare). Si queréis saber lo que está pasando de verdad en la economía norteamericana y lo que nos espera, os recomiendo que veáis el documental Inequality for all de Robert Reich.

Watch online full movi: Inequality for All (2013), for free | FFilms.org

[YOUTUBE]q-rpkZe2OEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MsxsQNm4G8Q[/YOUTUBE]

El endeudamiento del primer mundo, que va camino de ser el segundo… Es un problema para los países productores de materias primas porque Occidente se ahoga en deudas que lastran su crecimiento económico. Las bajas tasas de interés evitan el impago, aunque está música no durará para siempre. Lo que tendrían que hacer es subir los tipos a corto plazo para que los bancos se animen a prestar. Si tu economía está desapalancada –como en Alemania- no hay ningún problema en hacerlo, pero el resto del mundo no quiere implementar esta medida porque teme hundirse en una nueva Gran Depresión. 







Crecimiento de la deuda pública y privada por países durante el período 2007-2012 (ahora las cosas están peor)

Gracias a la flexibilización cuantitativa, la FED, el BoE, el BoJ y el BCE han alejado el peligro del default. De momento… Su postura es comprensible. *Sin embargo la devaluación monetaria desalienta el interés de los BRICS por nuestros bonos y fomenta la economía especulativa tanto en la renta fija como en la renta variable. La especulación no es mala per se… Pero tras 6 años de impresión indiscriminada de dinero, la economía productiva languidece por el empuje de la rentabilidad en las rentas de capital. Es evidente que se están produciendo asignaciones erróneas de capital: por qué invertir en una pyme cuando puedes ganar mucho más en bolsa? Todo el mundo está metido en este juego. Los bancos también. Sin crédito las pequeñas y medianas empresas tienen que reducir los salarios o echar a gente para sostener la viabilidad de su negocio. Lo cuál se traduce en una caída generalizada del consumo que lastra el crecimiento económico y la mejora de la recaudación fiscal de nuestros gobiernos que están endeudados hasta las cejas*.

*Así que si seguimos con los QE mal, muy mal. Y si subimos los tipos de interés puede que nos hundamos en una depresión en toda regla. Como la mayoría de los Bancos Centrales no quieren quitas “a la griega” y las deudas siguen aumentando, lo más probable es que en algún momento de los próximos 3 años veamos brutales devaluaciones monetarias que nos traerán inflación o hiperinflación. Que pintan bastos lo demuestra el hecho de que la FED se está planteando incrementar las compras de T-bonds y que el BCE le dé vueltas a un QE a la europea o que en la próxima reunión de junio deje los tipos de los depósitos bancarios en negativo (lo cuál es un impuesto indirecto a la ciudadanía para que recapitalice a los bancos)*.

Mientras tanto, se entiende el malestar de los BRICS. Y de los rusos, en partircular. La caída del consumo en Occidente lastra el precio de las materias primas y encarece los costes de producción.







Bolsa USA
El precio del oro, del cobre y del trigo cae en medio de la exhuberancia irracional de los mercados: burbujón a la vista!!

*Dónde más se nota esa disonancia entre los precios que paga el mercado y los precios que tendría que pagar para que los productores no pierdan dinero, es en el sector energético. Ni Estados Unidos, ni Japón, ni la Unión Europea pueden pagar más por el gas o por el petróleo porque sinó sus economías se van a pique. Es más, hay claros indicios de que nuestras entidades financieras manipulan los precios a la baja para evitar tener que pagar más (la oscilación de los precios del petróleo Brent en ciclos regulares de 40 días es muy sospechosa). Por cierto, para los “adoradores del fracking”: Los Angeles Times ha publicado recientemente un artículo en el que la Administración de Información de Energía de EE.UU. acaba de reconocer que las reservas probadas de petróleo de esquisto recuperable en el yacimiento de Monterrey (California) se reducen del 96 al 6%. Teniendo en cuenta que en este lugar se encuentran 2/3 del petróleo de esquisto norteamericano, parece evidente que estamos ante otra burbuja patrocinada por Wall Street y que la susodicha “independencia energética de EE.UU.” acaba de morir antes de nacer. Menudo mundo de tahúres…!*

Occidente ni quiere ni puede pagar más por la energía. Esto es un problema para los países productores porque les transfiere la factura de la crisis. La mayoría de ellos agacha la cabeza y apechuga con las consecuencias porque no pueden influir en el mercado, mientras sus sociedades se descomponen a medida que aumenta la carga fiscal y se encarece el coste de la vida. En este sentido, Brasil es un caso paradigmático. Sin embargo hay un país que no va a rendirse sin luchar. Me refiero claro está, a la Federación Rusa. Hay que ponerse en la piel de Vladímir Putin para entender la lógica de sus maniobras geopolíticas. El precio que la Unión Europea paga por el gas ruso apenas supera el coste de extracción; y para colmo de males, los europeos y los estadounidenses dan un golpe de Estado en Ucrania para instalar a una panda de neonazis resentidos que hacen alarde de su “morosidad”. En resumidas cuentas: la Unión Europea paga lo mínimo por el gas y además se dedica a promover gobiernos morosos que no quieren pagar las facturas. Venga hombre! Esto es inaceptable… Estoy seguro que en el Kremlin tienen muy claro que el colapso de la U.R.S.S. se produjo por la severa caída del precio del crudo durante los años 80; una experiencia que no piensan repetir. En aquél entonces Arabia Saudí aumentó la producción para inducir la caída del precio del crudo y, con ello, ayudar a Estados Unidos durante la Guerra Fría. La alianza del petrodólar tuvo bastante éxito, porque la industria petrolera soviética implosionó al ser incapaz de repercutir sus costes en el precio del crudo. 

Tras la anexión de Crimea y la ingerencia rusa en el este de Ucrania –imaginaria o no-, Estados Unidos y los miembros más exaltados de la Unión Europea están buscando excusas para imponer sanciones que puedan dañar a la economía rusa. Sin duda están intentando reproducir la estrategia que tanto éxito les dio durante la Guerra Fría; sólo que ahora, en lugar de aumentar la producción petrolífera para derribar los precios –eso es imposible hoy en día-, buscan la depreciación del rublo y la salida de los capitales extranjeros que invierten en su sector energético. Esta estrategia es muy peligrosa porque pone a los rusos contra la espada y la pared. De momento Putin se lo está tomando con calma porque espera que los alemanes pongan orden en el gallinero de Bruselas. Pero si las sanciones siguen adelante… Bueno, no quiero ni pensarlo. La situación en Ucrania seria lo de menos. Entonces Rusia podría presionar a los europeos cerrando el grifo del gas, del petróleo y del uranio enriquecido que exporta a las centrales nucleares occidentales. Ahora mismo Europa no tiene alternativa al gas siberiano. Y si nuestros dirigentes se empeñan en jugar partidas comerciales de suma cero, todos perderemos. 

*La Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái
* 

Mientras los europeos discuten entre ellos, Putin acaba de firmar con los chinos uno de los mayores contratos de gas de la historia. La noticia corre estos días por la prensa y pone en evidencia que la alianza entre Rusia y China va viento en popa y a toda vela. 

Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta los detalles del contrato. Aunque parece ser que la Federación Rusa exportará al gigante asiático 38.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año durante los próximos 30 años (o 50 años en las estimaciones más optimistas). El aumento exponencial de la demanda china en la presente década ha facilitado el acuerdo que llevaba más de 10 años negociándose. Evidentemente los chinos pagarán más por ese gas que los europeos, porque sinó a los rusos no les salen las cuentas… Aunque también podría ser que pagaran lo mismo y, a cambio, financiaran la construcción de los oleoductos que empezarán a operar a pleno rendimiento en 2018. Esto le da a la Unión Europea tres años y medio para ordenar su marasmo energético. Pasado ese período los rusos estarán en una posición de fortaleza y podrán exigirle a los europeos el precio del gas que les dé la gana: “Paga lo que te pido o lárgate!”. Y a nadie le importará que, debido a nuestros problemas financieros, no podamos pagar más por el gas sin correr el riesgo de recaer de nuevo en la recesión por el sobrecoste de la factura energética.







Consumo Energía per Cápita

El aumento del consumo en China permite la venta de gas a precios más elevados

Este megacontrato se realizará en moneda nacional, sean rublos o yuanes y evitará el uso del dólar en los intercambios comerciales. Esta política es consecuente con las medidas tomadas por la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái. Dicho organismo fue fundado en abril de 1996 por Rusia, China, Kazajistán, Uzbekistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán. Con el paso de los años ha ejercido una gran fuerza gravitatoria sobre los BRICS y actualmente países como la Índia, Brasil, Pakistán, Bielorrusia e Irán están en diferentes fases de negociación para su ingreso como miembros de pleno derecho. La OCS pretende dinamizar las relaciones comerciales y militares de sus miembros; así como los intercambios comerciales en moneda nacional y la creación de instituciones y vehículos financieros al margen del FMI y del Banco Mundial. *Supone la mayor amenaza para la hegemonía del dólar desde que los aliados aceptaron su supremacía tras la conferencia de Bretton Woods (1944)*.

El objetivo a largo plazo de la OCS es consolidar una zona de libre comercio que englobaría al 40% de la población mundial. Aunque en su acta fundacional declara que no es una alianza hecha contra otras naciones o regiones y se adhiere al principio de transparencia, la mayoría de los analistas internacionales considera que uno de sus principales objetivos es el de servir de contrapeso a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos para evitar conflictos que justifiquen la intervención estadounidense en regiones limítrofes de China y Rusia. Tras los acontecimientos de Ucrania, la administración de Obama ha violado ese objetivo y ha resucitado el ánimo anticolonialista de los BRICS y actualmente asistimos a una vorágine de intercambios comerciales entre China, Rusia e Irán. 

Hace unos días, Putin declaró su asombro por lo rápido que están yendo las cosas en el seno de la OCS. Y uno se pregunta que pasará con el tinglado del petrodólar cuando China le exija a Arabia Saudita el pago del crudo con yuanes (porque a estas alturas, China ya debe ser el primer socio comercial del país árabe por delante de Estados Unidos). En cualquier caso, el desarrollo de la OCS es incompatible con el mantenimiento del dólar como divisa de referencia internacional. *En los próximos años, en algún momento la gente se dará cuenta de la importancia de esta fractura y el dólar sufrirá una brutal devaluación que sumirá a Estados Unidos en una severa recesión económica aderezada con inflación o hiperinflación. Aunque bien pudiera ser que los yanquees decidan devaluar antes, quién sabe? Por aquello de que “lo maté porque era mío”*.

Gail Tverberg cree que si el dólar pierde su posición de supremacía los BRICS lo lamentarán porque el mundo perderá gran parte de la demanda estadounidense. Para los países productores de materias primas como Rusia esto seria un gran inconveniente porque en un entorno claramente deflacionista no podrían repercutir los costes de producción en el precio final de sus exportaciones. Así que en un escenario semejante lo pasarían realmente mal… El análisis de Tverberg es interesantísimo e invita a profundas reflexiones. Pero claro: hoy es hoy y mañana… Mañana no existe.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

y ahora parece que Dax cambia. Son micromovimientos.

habrá que esperar usanos as usual




Bertok. Prefiero ver Guerra y Paz que me lo cuentan igual.


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ni un puto día de fiesta para despedir "como se merece" al campechano.
> Si que tendremos muchos días de pan y circo, con todo el ceremonial, para entontecer a la gente.



Al menos un día de fiesta era lo suyo para despedir al padre y celebrar como se merece la llegada de *Felipe EL BREVE*

hay una multinacional de la energía, innovadora, comprometida con el medio ambiente, que sigue haciendo máximos un día tras otro...

¿Cual?


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Que "demigrancia" lo de SAB....
Enagas muy muy lenta aunque es verdad que a lo tonto a lo tonto en una semana un 4%...


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Al menos un día de fiesta era lo suyo para despedir al padre y celebrar como se merece la llegada de *Felipe EL BREVE*
> 
> hay una multinacional de la energía, innovadora, comprometida con el medio ambiente, que sigue haciendo máximos un día tras otro...
> 
> ¿Cual?




Tenga cuidado con su sombrero que la fuerza de los aerogeneradores se lo van a mandar a Tánger...


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con su sombrero que la fuerza de los aerogeneradores se lo van a mandar a Tánger...



descuide
es mi tesoro!!!!

Métele un tiro ghk, que la llevamos a los 5,50 antes del dividendo :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con su sombrero que la fuerza de los aerogeneradores se lo van a mandar a Tánger...



o cuidado con cazadores borbones


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que "demigrancia" lo de SAB....
> Enagas muy muy lenta aunque es verdad que a lo tonto a lo tonto en una semana un 4%...



Y, si aguantamos, el mes que viene 0,7 de dividendo.


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Para los enagasianos interesante en bolsacanaria, podemos estar a punto de peponeo...
ENAGAS 31-5-14 D | BolsaCanaria .info


----------



## tarrito (2 Jun 2014)

pastizal ... vacas ... excremento de vaca ... lluvia

:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y, si aguantamos, el mes que viene 0,7 de dividendo.



Ya comenté, salvo peponeo ultra-extremo me quedo....


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jun 2014)

Acabo de tener un dejavu, ya tengo unos años, cuando ha terminado de hablar el campechano ha puesto, en la 1, el himno nacional.


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pastizal ... vacas ... excremento de vaca ... lluvia
> 
> :fiufiu: :fiufiu:




el guano no siempre es malo 

sí, setas tipo lepiotas o champiñón de campo se cogen por sacos

Los datos de los PMI manufactureros no han salido mal de todo.


----------



## Chila (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya comenté, salvo peponeo ultra-extremo me quedo....



El gorro de tono nos guía.
Ps: menudo rebote de carbures, ¿no?


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Tono debe tener media ibertrola yo llevo siglos de accionista y nada... eso si la bolsa de satan si la tengo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿prefieres mejor algo como un coletas bolchevique y yendonos a tomar por culo a plazos?
> 
> ¿hacemos asambleas y manitas arriba por la paz en el mundo y la deuda gratis?
> 
> España va camino del Salvame 24h



Solo hay que mirar y analizar la historia...Esto no va acabar bien.Todas las veces que un rey a abdicado en España se ha liado aqui la de san quintin.Ultimamente os estareis dando cuenta que apenas analizo empresas, el motivo es que el poco tiempo libre que tengo lo estoy dedicando casi full time a aprender idiomas, y la verdad no me arrepiento.El camino ya lo marco Janus.


http://menorca.info/actualidad/naci...o-xiii-don-juan-ultima-abdicacion-espana.html


----------



## Chila (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y ahora parece que Dax cambia. Son micromovimientos.
> 
> habrá que esperar usanos as usual
> 
> ...



Sera leer Guerra y Paz...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono debe tener media ibertrola yo llevo siglos de accionista y nada... eso si la bolsa de satan si la tengo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Lo cual ya da pistas sobre quien es Tono, es arabe y tiene muchos petrodolares,blanco y en botella


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo cual ya da pistas sobre quien es Tono, es arabe y tiene muchos petrodolares,blanco y en botella



Sí, un árabe con un acento gallego que lo flipas.


Ya sabía yo que mi gorro despertaría envidias.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 13:56 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Tono debe tener media ibertrola yo llevo siglos de accionista y nada... eso si la bolsa de satan si la tengo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



tampoco van mal las satanes, no te quejes

¿te he dicho que me han regalado un bolso de deportes tó guapo?:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí, un árabe con un acento gallego que lo flipas.
> 
> 
> Ya sabía yo que mi gorro despertaría envidias.
> ...



Por eso digo que el bolso si lo tengo 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Pues no está mal el bolso. 
un poco rojo para mi gusto.
Aunque aquí quienes entienden de bolsos glamourosos son Ponzi y Paulistano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Jun 2014)

.
Tono, mándale tu gorro al hijo del campechano, por si necesita salir de incógnito del país.

Entre unas cosas y otras, la que se va a liar ...


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tono, mándale tu gorro al hijo del campechano, por si necesita salir de incógnito del país.
> 
> Entre unas cosas y otras, la que se va a liar ...



El gorro me lo guardo para ayudar a correrlo a gorrazos

sí se puede liar, sí


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Un grafico cobre la evolucion del M3 del euro







Y aqui hablan de que el QE europeo puede ser inminente

The chart that's pushing Draghi to act

Y otro articulo interesante al respecto

Draghiâ€™s Deleveraging Dilemma

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:17 ----------

Otro dato que deberia ayudar a Draghi a poner la impresora a toda maquina:

La inflacion alemana en el nivel mas bajo en 4 años.

German inflation at lowest level in four years - chicagotribune.com

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:19 ----------

Mirad la inflacion de servicios en alemania

https://www.destatis.de/EN/PressSer...ssionid=0F496DC2A0A6C12355E653F7C7F16E7F.cae4

Muy, muy, muy interesante.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

fracking, lo que comentó ayer patapalo

Write-down of two-thirds of US shale oil explodes fracking myth | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com

Resulta que el yacimiento de monterrey baja su estimación de reservas un 96%. Podríamos pensar que se joda ese yacimiento pero el volumen era tan bestial que resulta que las reservas de todos los US bajan de golpe 2/3 :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## mpbk (2 Jun 2014)

mediaset ya me da un 4% de beneficios después de perder un 8%.parcial ejecutado.

tubos reunidos disparada....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> fracking, lo que comentó ayer patapalo
> 
> Write-down of two-thirds of US shale oil explodes fracking myth | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com
> 
> Resulta que el yacimiento de monterrey baja su estimación de reservas un 96%. Podríamos pensar que se joda ese yacimiento pero el volumen era tan bestial que resulta que las reservas de todos los US bajan de golpe 2/3 :ouch::ouch::ouch:



A ver si sirve para que remonten un poco las carboneras....


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> fracking, lo que comentó ayer patapalo
> 
> Write-down of two-thirds of US shale oil explodes fracking myth | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com
> 
> Resulta que el yacimiento de monterrey baja su estimación de reservas un 96%. Podríamos pensar que se joda ese yacimiento pero el volumen era tan bestial que resulta que las reservas de todos los US bajan de golpe 2/3 :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Theguardian ya habla de un oilshock brutal en menos de 5 años, uno de los articulos mas depresivos que he leido sobre el tema desde hace mucho tiempo.

Write-down of two-thirds of US shale oil explodes fracking myth | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:29 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A ver si sirve para que remonten un poco las carboneras....



Si se cumplen los peores augurios, el menor de tus problemas va a ser el precio de las carboneras.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Theguardian ya habla de un oilshock brutal en menos de 5 años, uno de los articulos mas depresivos que he leido sobre el tema desde hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Write-down of two-thirds of US shale oil explodes fracking myth | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com
> 
> ...



¿crees en un futuro colapso al estilo Olduvai de Richard Duncan?


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿crees en un futuro colapso al estilo Olduvai de Richard Duncan?



Ni idea, pero es cierto que todo nuestro modelo economico pende de un hilo. Cuando examinas la produccion de petroleo de un pozo dado, te das cuenta que la produccion en 1960 y en 2010 es muy, muy distinta.

En los años 60 los pozos se abrian y se dejaba que fluyese el petroleo por propia presion, luego se comenzaba con inyeccion de agua, etc, etc eso nos da una vida de un pozo que dura varias decadas.

Actualmente, nada mas abrir un pozo, sea fracking o no, se le mete agua se incrementa la presion al maximo y se intenta extraer lo maximo posible en el minimo tiempo dandose luego descensos de produccion muy abruptos.

Os recomiendo curiosear un rato por aqui:

https://www.og.decc.gov.uk/pprs/full_production.htm

No soy muy "peakoilero" pero tengo que admitir que el mundo tal cual lo conocemos posiblemente este llegando a su fin.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:44 ----------

En UK el pico de prodccion mensual se obtuvo en November 1999 con 13.412.606 m^3 de petroleo (1 m^3 de petroleo son unos 6 barriles.

En February 2014 estamos en 2.636.061 de petroleo.

El descenso es del 80,35%

A que acojona.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:44 ----------



Cualquiera de vosotros podriais trazar una linea perfecta.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si se cumplen los peores augurios, el menor de tus problemas va a ser el precio de las carboneras.



Ya tenía bastante con las alegrias del sargento para que encima se una usted a la fiesta de las buenas noticias. :


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

Lo de BME también es de traca, aun con la mierdaentrada que algunos hicimos por aquí ya va por casi 34 y caminito a los 40...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Sera leer Guerra y Paz...



no. no.

he dicho ver


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Jun 2014)

En un dia como hoy se me caen los lagrimotes. Solo decir, si alguno de Vds., va a manif. que tenga cuidado y se cuide bien. He abierto una muy buena botella de vino en recuerdo a mi padre.



Xiux dijo:


> Dividendos E.on 4.0
> 
> Al final me he salido con la mía, hoy me manda un email la gestora de BBVA y me dice que me retroceden el ingreso de los 0,43 y me harán dos ingresos separados, de 0,43 y otro de 0,17 con sus correspondientes retenciones de Spain, es decir del 21%.
> 
> ...



Ve Usted, al final incluso ellos se llenan de conosimiento. Hoy en dia (al igual que antes) son intermediarios, y tendrian que conocer su negocio. Triple-thanks.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Un poco de información técnica sobre ANR







La linea punteada negra se corresponden con unos abanicos que arrancan en el pico del proceso correctivo de Enero de 2013. Lo relevante es el abanico inferior, el que se ve en el gráfico es el 2º abanico quedando el 1º ya muy atrás. Este segundo abanico se puede ver que casa muy bien con la pauta de precios. Sin embargo la estructura de abanicos se rompió y perdió validez en un momento clave: en Marzo de 2014 en la pérdida de los 5USD. Ahí era el momento perfecto para haber montado un doble suelo y salir al alza con una estructura de apoyo en abanicos ..... pero lo hundieron.

La línea continua roja es el canal que lleva a la pauta de precios durante este año 2014.

La línea punteada azul es el canal con menor pendiente que guía la caída desde hace varios meses.

Es posible e incluso probable que estemos viendo o muy cerca del mínimo de la Tendencia Bajista. El tute en estos 5 meses ha sido terrible y las pautas van confluyendo todas hacia el mismo sitio en la pauta de precios.

Pero debe montar una estructura de giro tras el primer rebote que puede llegar en cualquier momento.

Hay que dejar que la pauta de precio vaya trabajando los niveles y dejando huella .... pero no perdería de vista ni el próximo corte al alza del MACD, ni la superación del nivel de resistencia en 4,13 más o menos.

Creo que en estas próximas 2-4 semanas tendremos resolución.


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

n-simo ataque enagas a los 70 - 73... después a volar, o nos pegan coco-teco y para abajo otra vez, esperemos que lo primero con fuerza


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Ya soltaron la bicha

*¿¿¿¿ Sell the rumour, buy the news ????
*
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/epa-announces-plan-slash-u-133809114.html

*EPA announces plan to slash U.S. power plant carbon emissions
*
EPA to seek to cut power plant carbon by one-third Associated Press
EPA to seek deep cuts in carbon emissions from power plants USA TODAY
[video] Obama's Weekly Address: Pending Power Plant Rules Bloomberg
Obama Plans to Announce Rules to Cut U.S. Carbon Emissions Motley Fool
Obama Said to Propose 30% Cut of Power-Plant Greenhouse Gases Bloomberg
WASHINGTON, June 2 (Reuters) - *The United States on Monday formally announced a plan to slash carbon emissions from the power sector by 30 percent nationwide below 2005 levels by 2030, a key element of President Barack Obama's plan to tackle global warming.
*
The Environmental Protection Agency said the plan would cut particle pollution, nitrogen oxides, and sulfur dioxide by more than 25 percent, and reduce the instances of asthma attacks.

The proposal will include a flexible timeline for each U.S. state to submit plans to the federal agency. Plans are due in June 2016, with options to submit in two parts if more time is needed.


----------



## Krim (2 Jun 2014)

ANR como siempre: Para arriba al principio, parece que puede ser un día en verde, pero luego viene el puto Pandoro y raaaaaasss, para abajo, y un 5% abajo. No sé ni la de días que ha hecho esto mismo, pero 20 por lo menos. A este ritmo, en 2 semanas estamos a 0 .


----------



## amago45 (2 Jun 2014)

La economía americana no chuta ...
la encuesta del SMI sobre manufacturas sales peor de lo esperado, no se crea empleo en el sector, así que para abajo un cuartillo el SP500

Por cierto, antiguo Ayuntamiento de Madrizzzzzzzz hace un rato y tal ... ... ...


----------



## Krim (2 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, nadie comenta nada de las gamusinas?


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ANR como siempre: Para arriba al principio, parece que puede ser un día en verde, pero luego viene el puto Pandoro y raaaaaasss, para abajo, y un 5% abajo. No sé ni la de días que ha hecho esto mismo, pero 20 por lo menos. A este ritmo, en 2 semanas estamos a 0 .



ANR Stock | Today's Dead Cat Bounce Stock Is Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) - TheStreet

*Today's Dead Cat Bounce Stock Is Alpha Natural Resources (ANR)
*
Trade-Ideas LLC identified Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) as a "dead cat bounce" (down big yesterday but up big today) candidate. In addition to specific proprietary factors, Trade-Ideas identified Alpha Natural Resources as such a stock due to the following factors:

ANR has an average dollar-volume (as measured by average daily share volume multiplied by share price) of $37.8 million.
ANR has traded 855,663 shares today.
ANR is up 3.3% today.
ANR was down 5.1% yesterday.

More details on ANR:

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc., together with its subsidiaries, is engaged in extracting, processing, and marketing thermal and metallurgical coal in Virginia, West Virginia, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, and Wyoming. *Currently there is 1 analyst that rates Alpha Natural Resources a buy, 4 analysts rate it a sell, and 12 rate it a hold*.

The average volume for Alpha Natural Resources has been 11.3 million shares per day over the past 30 days. Alpha Natural has a market cap of $788.0 million and is part of the basic materials sector and metals & mining industry. *The stock has a beta of 2.43 and a short float of 31.9% with 4.87 days to cover*. Shares are down 52.7% year-to-date as of the close of trading on Friday.

TheStreet Quant Ratings rates Alpha Natural Resources as a sell. *The company's weaknesses can be seen in multiple areas, such as its poor profit margins, weak operating cash flow and generally disappointing historical performance in the stock itself*.

Highlights from the ratings report include:

*The gross profit margin for ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC is currently extremely low, coming in at 5.92%*. It has decreased from the same quarter the previous year. Along with this, the net profit margin of -5.00% is significantly below that of the industry average.
Net operating cash flow has significantly decreased to -$53.96 million or 182.51% when compared to the same quarter last year. In addition, when comparing to the industry average, the firm's growth rate is much lower.
ANR's stock share price has done very poorly compared to where it was a year ago: *Despite any rallies, the net result is that it is down by 47.88%, which is also worse that the performance of the S&P 500 Index*. Investors have so far failed to pay much attention to the earnings improvements the company has managed to achieve over the last quarter. Naturally, the overall market trend is bound to be a significant factor. However, in one sense, the stock's sharp decline last year is a positive for future investors, making it cheaper (in proportion to its earnings over the past year) than most other stocks in its industry. But due to other concerns, we feel the stock is still not a good buy right now.
The company's current return on equity greatly increased when compared to its ROE from the same quarter one year prior. This is a signal of significant strength within the corporation. Compared to other companies in the Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels industry and the overall market, ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC's return on equity significantly trails that of both the industry average and the S&P 500.
ANR, with its decline in revenue, underperformed when compared the industry average of 3.0%. *Since the same quarter one year prior, revenues fell by 16.6%*. The declining revenue has not hurt the company's bottom line, with increasing earnings per share.


----------



## Crash (2 Jun 2014)

¿Pero lo malo no era bueno? ¿Vuelve a ser malo? ¿Alguien lleva la cuenta?


----------



## Robopoli (2 Jun 2014)

Pues finalmente me he salido de Autohome y Bitauto por puro aburrimiento y porque estaba un poco sobreexpuesto a los chinorris. 
A cambio he entrado en THRM. También va de coches pero al estilo tradicional y en USA.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 16:57 ----------




Crash dijo:


> ¿Pero lo malo no era bueno? ¿Vuelve a ser malo? ¿Alguien lleva la cuenta?



Si hubiera comprar con las malas noticias y vender con las buenas alguno se habría hinchado de anarosas hasta explotar ::::::
Oh wait!!! :ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

La que ha liado el presi ...

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...of-new-epa-greenhouse-gas-rule-133905724.html


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La que ha liado el presi ...
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...of-new-epa-greenhouse-gas-rule-133905724.html






claro, esto no se sabía en el mercado hace 15 días y tal ::



gamusina es ANR?



como esto siga bajando, estamos a punto de dejar una vela martillo - tumba suelta superbonita


----------



## Topongo (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> claro, esto no se sabía en el mercado hace 15 días y tal ::
> 
> 
> 
> gamusina es ANR?



Digo yo que será gamesa y su peponismo....
Al final no ha podido ser hoy en ENG....


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

desde abajo:
natra +18% en 7 días (yo trinco menos)
montebalito 22% en 9 días (trinco menos)

estoy aprendiendo a tener paciencia... la verdad es que da resultados, pero supongo que es porque ha seguido subiendo, en fin.... venta para las 2 dada a ver si sale...


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> claro, esto no se sabía en el mercado hace 15 días y tal ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se sabía y por eso las han machacado.

Son momentos importantes


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se sabía y por eso las han machacado.
> 
> Son momentos importantes



los 3 aprox son un nivel.... pero los 3,30 podrían ser otro
luego 2,35
luego 1,60

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...usvalia-que-llegan-rojos-16.html#post11735633


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jun 2014)

MM sesion un tanto en espera......
¿no?
ha bajado por birras hoy también


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

3,30 bertok: rebota


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 3,30 bertok: rebota



Lo he visto y me he tenido que agarrar.

El MACD es mi pastor.

Ya se han visto varias precipitaciones en el hilo.

No olvidemos BTU, la mejor carbonera de las que seguimos.

60%-70% de BTU
40%-30% de ANR

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 16:04 ----------

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/west-virginia-lawmakers-fight-epa-155147847.html


----------



## Mr. Blonde (2 Jun 2014)

PRISA firma la venta del 56% de Canal+ a Telefónica por 750 millones


----------



## erpako (2 Jun 2014)

La-filial-del-Santander-en-EEUU-suspende-el-pago-de-dividendos-para-2014::


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2014)

La abdicación del rey terminará influyendo en la situación económica e, indirectamente, en el valor de las empresas españolas en bolsa.

Se puede liar una etapa de dudas... y el dinero es muy miedoso.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> La abdicación del rey terminará influyendo en la situación económica e, indirectamente, en el valor de las empresas españolas en bolsa.
> 
> Se puede liar una etapa de dudas... y el dinero es muy miedoso.



Estrategias defensivas

A ponerse todos cortos...:baba:

Vender en mayo (el 40, como el sayo) y entrar en noviembre :

Con las plusvis pillarse unas largas vacaciones fuera del país para descansar de panegíricos y odas varias


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo de BME también es de traca, aun con la mierdaentrada que algunos hicimos por aquí ya va por casi 34 y caminito a los 40...



La entrada nunca es mala si la dicha es buena.
No se hasta dónde subirá, está siendo una máquina de hacer dinero.
Este mes pasado subidón del 50% de volumen de negociación en bolsa :Baile:
y la subida de los ETF un 225% adelanta el negocio de los próximos meses

*LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA NEGOCIA EN MAYO 72.226 M. DE €, UN 50% MÁS QUE HACE UN AÑO*

- La contratación en los cinco primeros meses del año crece un 27,4%, hasta 341.446 millones de euros
- Las negociaciones acumuladas hasta mayo se incrementan en un 66,4% sobre el mismo período del pasado año
- El volumen negociado en ETFs hasta mayo crece un 225%
- El número de contratos de Derivados negociados crece un 30,6% en mayo y un 17,4% de enero a mayo


La Bolsa espaÃ±ola negocia en mayo 72.226 m. de â‚¬, un 50% mÃ¡s que hace un aÃ±o




erpako dijo:


> La-filial-del-Santander-en-EEUU-suspende-el-pago-de-dividendos-para-2014::



Pues una jodienda para los accionistas de esa empresa. 
Que tengan paciencia que creo que empezó a cotizar a finales de enero.
Más llevan esperando aquí los de Bankia por el dividendo.::


----------



## burbujito1982 (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Lo he visto y me he tenido que agarrar.*
> 
> El MACD es mi pastor.
> 
> ...



¿Ya hay valores de entrada?

O dicho de otra manera, ¿se vislumbra el mínimo? (Aclaro que no creo en esos valores calculados haciendo rectas en el gráfico, pero si "todo el mundo" está con la escopeta cargada tendrán alguna referencia)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> PRISA firma la venta del 56% de Canal+ a Telefónica por 750 millones



Los rebotes de prisa cada vez son de menos intensidad y cada venta que realiza quita valor del negocio


----------



## egarenc (2 Jun 2014)

sabéis si se podrá votar a Escaños en Blanco para Rey?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La que ha liado el presi ...
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...of-new-epa-greenhouse-gas-rule-133905724.html



En 2016 habrá un presidente republicano. La cuestión es si la travesía en el desierto durará hasta entonces.


----------



## Xiux (2 Jun 2014)

Lo de FCC si no lo veo no me lo creo, entré en 16,08, que me cagué en no entrar el viernes y hoy boom

Que se mantenga y supere los 17 de una p. vez !!!

Los IBERDROLOS siguen de enhorabuena, salí antes de tiempo, pero es lo que tiene entrar apalancado x6, acojona


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> La abdicación del rey terminará influyendo en la situación económica e, indirectamente, en el valor de las empresas españolas en bolsa.
> 
> Se puede liar una etapa de dudas... y el dinero es muy miedoso.



ya, es muy miedoso, sí... 

y vivimos en un mundo lleno de dudas, claro...

y dice esto que terminará influyendo... ¿para bien o para mal?
¿o sólo influyendo?

PD: no me venga con cataclismos usted también, que lo mando pal ignore a codearse con el resto de vendedores de biblias apocalípticas


----------



## goldberg (2 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya, es muy miedoso, sí...
> 
> y vivimos en un mundo lleno de dudas, claro...
> 
> ...



¿Porque amenaza a la gente?

Si tiene que mandarlo al ignore, hagalo!..pero no condicione a otros foreros con sus amenazas!

En un foro cada uno postea lo que quiere!


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> ¿Porque amenaza a la gente?
> 
> Si tiene que mandarlo al ignore, hagalo!..pero no condicione a otros foreros con sus amenazas!
> 
> En un foro cada uno postea lo que quiere!



y yo ignoro a quién me da la gana
y además lo digo, porque ignorar pa ná es tontería

(y a mí que me ignore quien quiera faltaría más, no me ofende :XX: )

qué cantidad de personajes aparecen ultimamente por aquí ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Sol en directo:

En directo: la III República se reclama en la calle - Público.es


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2014)

Si no fuera porque por motivos obvios no tiene ni pizca de gracia...es que esto del carbon es un cachondeo,tooooodos los dias un mazazo,ni una triste tregua.

Y a anarrosa con saña ademas ::


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

Quereis un consejo?

Olvidaros del carbon.

Todavia no es el momento

Y quien sabe que pasara con la evolucion tecnologica

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 20:48 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Sol en directo:
> 
> En directo: la III República se reclama en la calle - Público.es



Si mariano y felipe supiesen 
la de hostias que les vamos a dar
a la calle saldrian gritando
PODEMOS PODEMOS PODEMOS


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sol en directo:
> 
> En directo: la III República se reclama en la calle - Público.es



Espero que pase lo que pase los españoles estén a la altura de las circunstancias. Por favor dentro de vuestras circunstancias y vuestros círculos cercanos intentar que esto no se desmadre

No quiero que España vuelva a cometer sus mismos errores una y otra y otra vez

[YOUTUBE]IHbZtE8mlTY[/YOUTUBE]

Veamos que ha pasado en las otras abdicaciones

Abdicaciones


_Renuncia en 1941 de Alfonso XIII en favor de su hijo don Juan de Borbón, padre del rey Juan Carlos._

GUERRA CIVIL Y FRANCO

_Alfonso XIII, Amadeo I de Saboya, el primer monarca español elegido por las Cortes, abdicó en 1873 tras tres años de reinado a causa de la inestabilidad política, y dio paso a la I República._

Tercera guerra carlista

_"El caso anterior fue el de Isabel II, a la que la Revolución de 1868 obligó a exiliarse en Francia y a abdicar dos años más tarde en París en favor de su hijo Alfonso XII"_


Revolucion 1868

Ni que decir tiene que también acabo mal

_A comienzos de ese mismo siglo, en 1808, Carlos IV cedió la corona a su hijo Fernando VII, quien luego la devolvió a su padre y éste la cedió a Napoleón, que se la otorgó su hermano José._


Y como acabo... ¿A que no lo adivináis?

GUERRA

Historia de España - La crisis de 1808: Guerra de Indepencia y revolución política

Así que por favor esta vez ante todo pase lo que pase que la gente no se humille y demuestre que recuerda un poco nuestra historia

La violencia no lleva mas que a mas violencia, no lo olvideis


----------



## goldberg (2 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero que pase lo que pase los españoles estén a la altura de las circunstancias. Por favor dentro de vuestras circunstancias y vuestros círculos cercanos intentar que esto no se desmadre
> 
> No quiero que España vuelva a cometer sus mismos errores una y otra y otra vez
> 
> ...



No me haga reir hombre..

Antes España tenia cojones!!!!

Ahora los hombres estan arrodillados en las faldas de sus mujeres!!!!

SIN HOMBRES NO HAY GUERRA!!!!


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> ¿Ya hay valores de entrada?
> 
> O dicho de otra manera, ¿se vislumbra el mínimo? (Aclaro que no creo en esos valores calculados haciendo rectas en el gráfico, pero si "todo el mundo" está con la escopeta cargada tendrán alguna referencia)



Nadie sabe donde está el mínimo 8:8:8:

Por timing y si no la llevan mucho más abajo, los 4,13 pueden marcar el giro tendencial.

Pero es mucho hablar todavía.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero que pase lo que pase los españoles estén a la altura de las circunstancias. Por favor dentro de vuestras circunstancias y vuestros círculos cercanos intentar que esto no se desmadre
> 
> No quiero que España vuelva a cometer sus mismos errores una y otra y otra vez
> 
> ...









Yo creo que hay una solución para todos:


Felipe rey x años, mientras se prepara el transito para la república, si el pueblo elige eso. El tránsito, obvio, no lo dirige la corona, si no una Asamblea. Todo en paz y etc.... y el Felipe queda como no ha sabido quedar su padre.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> No me haga reir hombre..
> 
> Antes España tenia cojones!!!!
> 
> ...



¿De verdad tu crees que esos son cojones?

Y todas las familias rotas,los muertos

todo 

¿Para que?

¿Cuantas guerras ha tenido España?

¿Acaso hemos cambiado algo a lo largo de estos siglos siguiendo este camino?

Yo creo que no, pero bueno quizás solo soy un iluso por pensar que algo puede cambiar

¿Cuanta sangre necesita este país?


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En 2016 habrá un presidente republicano. La cuestión es si la travesía en el desierto durará hasta entonces.



El partido republicano está roto en luchas internas entre la facción más moderada, la facción de John MCcain y el Tea Party con los emergentes Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio y Rand Paul (el hijo del gran Ron Paul).

Tienen que recuperar el voto hispano si quieren tener algún chance.

ANR tiene pasta para aguantar un par de años más pero es que cualquiera sabe hasta dónde va a destrozar el sector carbonero el bueno del presidente ....

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 19:04 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> ¿De verdad tu crees que esos son cojones?
> 
> Y todas las familias rotas,los muertos
> 
> ...



Hay mucho chorizo suelto por ahí ...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que hay una solución para todos:
> 
> 
> Felipe rey x años, mientras se prepara el transito para la república, si el pueblo elige eso. El tránsito, obvio, no lo dirige la corona, si no una Asamblea. Todo en paz y etc.... y el Felipe queda como no ha sabido quedar su padre.



Si se puede hacer cualquier cosa pero con cabeza, la sangre y las matanzas no llevan a ningún lado solo sirve para ver a tus compatriotas llenar tumbas.Los muertos no inventan nada ni hacen que una sociedad se desarrolle.


----------



## egarenc (2 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero que pase lo que pase los españoles estén a la altura de las circunstancias. Por favor dentro de vuestras circunstancias y vuestros círculos cercanos intentar que esto no se desmadre
> 
> No quiero que España vuelva a cometer sus mismos errores una y otra y otra vez



ponzi, yo no creo que ocurra nada, las circunstancias históricas no son comparables....es más probable ver las Imtech a 5€ y los trenes funcionando con el carbón de ANR que que esto se les vaya de las manos...el jueves verás al congreso en pleno a favor del Felipito.


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> No me haga reir hombre..
> 
> Antes España tenia cojones!!!!
> 
> ...



Lo que yo decía

esto se está llenando de personajes maravillosos 

voy a mirar si hay sitio...

sí, todavía me cogen más

venga, otro pal ignore


Ponzi, no le des cuerda a los trolls


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si se puede hacer cualquier cosa pero con cabeza, la sangre y las matanzas no llevan a ningún lado solo sirve para ver a tus compatriotas llenar tumbas.Los muertos no inventan nada ni hacen que una sociedad se desarrolle.



Se les va a echar a patadas, no correrá la sangre salvo que pongan a pegar tiros a los perros


----------



## Tono (2 Jun 2014)

Estoy viendo el foro lleno de warriors entrenados a base de horas y horas de juegos de consola excitándose ante la sangre que van a hacer correr desde su facebook.

Me voy a ver Game of Thrones, que tiene más de real que el mundo de trolacos en que se está convirtiendo burbuja.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

oxti. games! es cierto.


----------



## Namreir (2 Jun 2014)

En los proximos meses el indice cador mas interesante de la economia española es la balanza por cuenta corriente. Observarla.

Es un indicador adelantado que nos informa de una proxima crisis "monetaria" de la economia española.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 22:01 ----------

¿Habeis visto el Ibex 35? Julio y los elefantes fueron protejidos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

pro tejidos?


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, yo no creo que ocurra nada, las circunstancias históricas no son comparables....es más probable ver las Imtech a 5€ y los trenes funcionando con el carbón de ANR que que esto se les vaya de las manos...el jueves verás al congreso en pleno a favor del Felipito.



Cuando he oído por ahí que la decisión estaba tomada desde enero no he podido evitar descojonarme. Es obvio que ahora los antimonarquicos en el congreso son 4 gatos, un cambio en la constitución lo hacen con la gorra como el que hicieron con festividad y alevosia hace un par de veranos. 

Y tras el 25M le han visto las orejas al lobo; hacer el cambio ahora es fundamental para los borbones porque no tienen oposición, y si algún día el podemos de turno quieren echarles necesitaran muchos millones de votos. 

Sobre lo que decía ponzi, hay monarquicos y republicanos, si. Pero en serio veis a muchedumbres pidiendo referendums y sobre todo, cogiendo armas para luchar por la república? Hay mucho hartazgo y tal pero mas con los q mandan que con las figuras decorativas.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 22:13 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pro tejidos?



Es que van sin ropa y hasta en Africa hace frío por las noches ::

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jun 2014)

Cachis las Sacyr que vendía hace unos días, parece que puede ir a buscar la resistencia de 5,35. Por lo menos sigo con FCC que también parece que tira hacia arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Iberpapel podría ser una buena opción inversiva


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2014)

No sé si colocasteis esto por aquí.

The Retail Death Rattle Grows Louder

Wal-Mart Profit Plunges By $220 Million as US Store Traffic Declines by 1.4%

Target Profit Plunges by $80 Million, 16% Lower Than 2013, as Store Traffic Declines by 2.3%

Sears Loses $358 Million in First Quarter as Comparable Store Sales at Sears Plunge by 7.8% and Sales at Kmart Plunge by 5.1%

JC Penney Thrilled With Loss of Only $358 Million For the Quarter

Kohl’s Operating Income Plunges by 17% as Comparable Sales Decline by 3.4%

Costco Profit Declines by $84 Million as Comp Store Sales Only Increase by 2%

Staples Profit Plunges by 44% as Sales Collapse and Closing Hundreds of Stores

Gap Income Drops 22% as Same Store Sales Fall

American Eagle Profits Tumble 86%, Will Close 150 Stores

Aeropostale Losses $77 Million as Sales Collapse by 12%

Best Buy Sales Decline by $300 Million as Margins Decline and Comparable Store Sales Decline by 1.3%

Macy’s Profit Flat as Comparable Store Sales decline by 1.4%

Dollar General Profit Plummets by 40% as Comp Store Sales Decline by 3.8%

Urban Outfitters Earnings Collapse by 20% as Sales Stagnate

McDonalds Earnings Fall by $66 Million as US Comp Sales Fall by 1.7%

Darden Profit Collapses by 30% as Same Restaurant Sales Plunge by 5.6% and Company Selling Red Lobster

TJX Misses Earnings Expectations as Sales & Earnings Flat

Dick’s Misses Earnings Expectations as Golf Store Sales Plummet

Home Depot Misses Earnings Expectations as Customer Traffic Only Rises by 2.2%

Lowes Misses Earnings Expectations as Customer Traffic was Flat


----------



## Hannibal (2 Jun 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Cachis las Sacyr que vendía hace unos días, parece que puede ir a buscar la resistencia de 5,35. Por lo menos sigo con FCC que también parece que tira hacia arriba.



Hay algo que no tire? Ojito que cuando todo sube todos somos buenos...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (2 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y, si aguantamos, el mes que viene 0,7 de dividendo.



Perdón... Iberdrola tiene 0.7€ de dividendo por acción?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay algo que no tire? Ojito que cuando todo sube todos somos buenos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



eso decía yo hace poco... que llevamos 10 días todos contentos 

mañana me salgo:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Natra, conseguido el primer objetivo, cerca del segundo


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

Es cierto que JC Penney podría bajar a 6 para hacer un hombre significativo pero puede que no lo haga y esas veces estén reflejadas en el hombrito de días atrás. Tiene una línea clavicular impresionante en 10 usd. Aquí se gana pasta.


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdón... Iberdrola tiene 0.7€ de dividendo por acción?



Me da que hablan de Enagás:fiufiu:

Un saludo y muy buen foro:Aplauso:


----------



## hartodestaputamierda (2 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> No me haga reir hombre..
> 
> Antes España tenia cojones!!!!
> 
> ...




¿Acaso necesita usted un hombre desesperadamente? :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Pues les han metido un -7% hoy y cerca del -70% en 5 meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

"Because the rules issued today by EPA are aimed at controlling CO2 emissions from existing domestic power plants, *we do not expect the regulation will have any material impact on Walter Energy*. We primarily mine and sell metallurgical grades of coal that are used in making steel, not generating electricity. Approximately 95% of the company's coal-related revenues come from the export of metallurgical coal."

Here are five things you need to know about the controversial rules:

*1. They will not happen overnight*. Opponents, including business groups and Republicans, will likely cast them as a costly "war on coal" and file lawsuits to challenge EPA authority. Recent legal rulings, though, have largely sided with the EPA. .

Obama has asked the EPA to finalize the rules in June 2015, after which states would have at least a year to submit plans for how they would achieve the reductions. The agency would then review those plans and, if states refuse to submit them, it could create its own plan.

"It will be a few years before we see changes from this rule," says Kyle Aarons, a senior fellow at the Center for Climate and Energy Solutions, a nonprofit group.

*2. They will be flexible*. The rules are expected to give a range of emission-reduction targets with varying deadlines and options to meet them.

So, states could comply by requiring plants to install pollution-control technology; setting up energy efficiency programs to reduce energy demand; or using more carbon-free energy such as solar and nuclear or cleaner-burning fuels like natural gas. They could also follow California and nine northeast states, which have created cap-and-trade programs that cap overall emissions but allow polluters to buy government-issued credits from clean-energy producers.

Obama's senior counselor, John Podesta, said the reductions will be made "in the most cost-effective and most efficient way possible." A key factor will be the baseline year or years that are used to set them, because U.S. carbon emissions were lower between 2008 and 2012 than in the early 2000s or last year.

*3. They accelerate the shift away from coal*. As natural gas prices have fallen, the coal industry has seen its share of U.S. electricity generation plummet from 52% in 2000 to 37% in 2012. In contrast, natural gas has seen its share double, from 16% in 2000 to 30% in 2012.

Even without the EPA carbon rules, the EIA projects coal's share will drop further and 60 gigawatts of coal-fired power — about one-fifth of the total U.S. coal capacity in 2012 — will retire by 2020. In recent years, dozens of old coal-fired plants have closed or announced their retirements.

"This rule would accelerate that shift" away from coal, says Aarons.

The carbon limits could lead to "draconian changes" in the U.S. energy mix, says Karen Harbert, president of the U.S. Chamber of Commerce's Institute for 21st Century Energy.

*4. Their impacts could vary by state*. Harbert's group released a study that warns the rules could hike consumer electricity prices, reduce jobs and slow economic growth, adding the South will see the biggest increases in power costs.

"The Chamber has a long record of releasing reports that cry wolf (about EPA rules) and is invariably wrong," says David Doniger of the Natural Resources Defense Council, an environmental group. The NRDC's analysis says the rules could create hundreds of thousands of energy-efficiency jobs and, by lowering energy use, reduce consumer utility bills.

Some states that rely heavily on coal could struggle more than others to meet the EPA limits. Kentucky, Wyoming, West Virginia, Indiana and North Dakota have the highest carbon emission rates while Idaho, Vermont , Washington, Oregon and Maine have the lowest, according to a May report co-authored by Ceres, a non-profit research group that promotes corporate sustainability.

*5. Their influence extends beyond the U.S*. "This is clearly a pivotal moment that the world will be watching closely," says Mindy Lubber, Ceres' president, noting a new round of United Nations climate talks will take place next year in Paris.

Doniger says the EPA rules will show the United States is "in the game" and will help nudge other countries to make reductions.


*Don´t fight Bobama* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En los proximos meses el indice cador mas interesante de la economia española es la balanza por cuenta corriente. Observarla.
> 
> Es un indicador adelantado que nos informa de una proxima crisis "monetaria" de la economia española.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que vamos para arriba, ya lo dije el viernes pasado y se iba confirmando.
Lo que ocurre que el Campechano ahora me ha jodido el tema con esta jugada que se ha marcado.

Tengo una idea que hace un poco de tiempo os postee en este hilo, que nos puede indicar que ha llegado el momento de salir cagando ostias de la renta variable y lejos de indicar eso, está dandome a entender que vamos a seguir subiendo por el momento.

Me curraría un post como Dios manda con material "visual" sobre esto, pero es que por el curro no tengo tiempo más que para forear desde el móvil y escribir de mala manera o


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya soltaron la bicha
> 
> *¿¿¿¿ Sell the rumour, buy the news ????
> *
> ...



Este negro es un hijodeputa en busca constante de titulares y portadas. Pura moda pero que hace daño. Qué cojones andará buscando?.

Este shur quiere otro premio Nobel de la Paz. Otro ZijoPuta titularista de mierda que quiere pasar a la historia por lo que decía que quería hacer y no por lo que ha hecho.

En fin, posiciones a largo plazo que no tienen que estar condicionadas por medidas de corto plazo claramente efectistas.


Hijodelagran, lamasgrande, delasputas.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay algo que no tire? Ojito que cuando todo sube todos somos buenos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk




Pues tengo unas cuantas Arcelores...:S No tira ni a hostias la jodía.

Habrá que estar atentos a que empiecen las buenas noticias y haya sentimiento claro alcista para ir vendiendo.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Este negro es un hijodeputa en busca constante de titulares y portadas. Pura moda pero que hace daño. Qué cojones andará buscando?.
> 
> Este shur quiere otro premio Nobel de la Paz. Otro ZijoPuta titularista de mierda que quiere pasar a la historia por lo que decía que quería hacer y no por lo que ha hecho.
> 
> ...



Comienza a faltar el aire en los balances de las carboneras ante la cada vez más lejana recuperación del precio del carbón.

Le pusieron para eso.


----------



## egarenc (2 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Este negro es un hijodeputa en busca constante de titulares y portadas. Pura moda pero que hace daño. Qué cojones andará buscando?.
> 
> Este shur quiere otro premio Nobel de la Paz. Otro ZijoPuta titularista de mierda que quiere pasar a la historia por lo que decía que quería hacer y no por lo que ha hecho.
> 
> ...









---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 22:58 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Hay algo que no tire? Ojito que cuando todo sube todos somos buenos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



ya te digo, IBE, SAN, FER, BME y PM por encima del 15%, lo nunca vivido hasta ahora por esta humilde gacela. :rolleye:


----------



## Jose (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Comienza a faltar el aire en los balances de las carboneras ante la cada vez más lejana recuperación del precio del carbón.
> 
> Le pusieron para eso.




cúmulo de errores:

1. La empresa ANR es una máquina de perder dinero ( a razón de 2 millones de $/día).

2. Os ponéis largos cuando está en tendencia principal bajista desde hace años, pensando que porque entréis va a dejar de caer.

3.La empresa, para lo que factura y lo que pierde trimestralmente no vale ya nada.

4. Es una castaña de negocio y de sector.

5. ¿Por cierto no ibais todos protegidos con SL y CFD´s supersinteticos de la muerte anti-enganchónmayor del 5%?. Lo comento porque os veo a todos largos con simples y llanas acciones.

Yo creo que os estáis agarrando a un clavo ardiendo. No hace falta buscar tanta información ni darle vueltas al asunto, ni culpar al moreno.

No es por desmotivar al personal, pero bajará hasta que los HF se harten de meterle cortos o hasta que les de la gana. Si ha llegado hasta los 3$ ya no hay nada que le impida llegar a 1$ y ahí veremos si aguanta. Si le da por bajar del $ se irá a los infiernos y no saldrá nunca de ahí, como tantas empresas que han tenido acciones cotizando a 50$ y hoy no valen nada. La historia está llena de casos así.

Lo digo porque a veces entro en el hilo y veo gente tentada de seguir entrándole para piramidar precio como si mañana fuese a subir un 50% en una sesión.

hace medio año cuando estaba por los 7 u 8 pavos recomendabais entrar como locos y aquí estamos .......un 60% más abajo. Aclaro que no la compraría ni a 1$.

Una empresa que factura 4500 millones de$ y pierde 600 millones al año no se levanta.

Comento esto sin ánimo de quemar al personal simplemente, para que no la fastidien más incautos y continúen metiendo dinero en un pozo sin fondo.

Aun así que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero.

Saludos;


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Jose dijo:


> cúmulo de errores:
> 
> 1. La empresa ANR es una máquina de perder dinero ( a razón de 2 millones de $/día).
> 
> ...



mis dies. .


----------



## ane agurain (2 Jun 2014)

El precio de vivienda en China cae por primera vez en dos a?os, seg?n informe - Expansion.com


----------



## Jose (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> mis dies. .




*OK, me voy a comer un polo de fresa y a dormir con tu permiso *:


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Jose dijo:


> *OK, me voy a comer un polo de fresa y a dormir con tu permiso *:



Le he contestado con bastante educación.

Buena decisión: mejo el polo que el helado ::


----------



## Jose (2 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Le he contestado con bastante educación.
> 
> Buena decisión: mejo el polo que el helado ::




Con exquisita educación , solo era una prueba para ver quien va corto y quien *largo*.
ahora sí.
Buenas noches.


----------



## Robopoli (2 Jun 2014)

Pinta chungo el carbón pero llegados a este punto donde la peña andará palmando la mitad de la pasta metida es casi como para dejarlo unos añitos y ya Dios proveerá o no.
Cuando oigo por ahí que las carboneras se están poniendo a tiro y que es momento de entrar/piramidar se me abren las carnes y se me ponen los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

Por fin el ibex ha mostrado su verdadera cara , el pico estara en los 10600 aprox luego guanazo hasta los 10k clavados ienso:


----------



## burbujito1982 (2 Jun 2014)

Para mí hay una cuestión (se puede desdoblar unas cuantas veces) que no termino de tener clara:

¿podemos vivir sin el carbón? (¿quiebran todas las carboneras?)

¿con cuanto carbón menos podemos vivir? (¿qué carbonera se salvará? y ¿cuánto se revalorizará?

¿encotrarán nuevos usos para el carbón?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jun 2014)

11600 queria decir :o


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Es cierto que JC Penney podría bajar a 6 para hacer un hombre significativo pero puede que no lo haga y esas veces estén reflejadas en el hombrito de días atrás. Tiene una línea clavicular impresionante en 10 usd. Aquí se gana pasta.



La pregunta clave es cuando entramos, porque lleva unos días arriba y abajo sin ton



burbujito1982 dijo:


> Para mí hay una cuestión (se puede desdoblar unas cuantas veces) que no termino de tener clara:
> 
> ¿podemos vivir sin el carbón? (¿quiebran todas las carboneras?)
> 
> ...




El carbón, como toda la energía fósil se va a consumir si o si. El que crea que poniendo con las renovables podemos vivir como hasta ahora, va errado. Las fósiles darán un tiempo mas antes de caer


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Para mí hay una cuestión (se puede desdoblar unas cuantas veces) que no termino de tener clara:
> 
> ¿podemos vivir sin el carbón? (¿quiebran todas las carboneras?)
> 
> ...



Hay carbón para aburrir y muy barato pero genera mucha polución.

Ha sido Obama y su burbuja del fracking quién ha apostado por el Gas Natural en detrimento del carbón. Y con el precio tan bajo del Gas Natural pues mucha plantas de generación de electricidad han hecho el shift.

El tema es si las carboneras actuales, hiperendeudadas por las adquisiciones locas de 2011, serán capaces de aguantar con el cash que tienen hasta que se recupere el mercado. Primeramente generarían beneficios en 2015, luego en 2017 y ahora ni se sabe.

Esto es lo que sale en la prensa, totalmente imparcial ::::::

Es más sensato seguir a las manos fuertes y sus cortos dejando rastro en la pauta de precios.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La pregunta clave es cuando entramos, porque lleva unos días arriba y abajo sin ton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El carbon se usara,el tema es que nadie sabe cuando sera rentable ni quien sobrevivira.Seguir los cortos esa es la clave, hasta q los institucionales no salgan no hay que piramidar ni entrar ni hacer nada de nada.Hoy con el revuelo se me ha olvidado dar una noticia de bolsa, Bestinver reduce el % de rv en los fondos y planes de pensiones mixtos.Conclusion hay inercia alcista pero cautela a lp.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El carbon se usara,el tema es que nadie sabe cuando sera rentable ni quien sobrevivira.Seguir los cortos esa es la clave, hasta q los institucionales no salgan no hay que piramidar ni entrar ni hacer nada de nada.Hoy con el revuelo se me ha olvidado dar una noticia de bolsa, Bestinver reduce el % de rv en los fondos y planes de pensiones mixtos.Conclusion hay inercia alcista pero cautela a lp.



Ponzi, como ves lars y portugal telecom?


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves lars y portugal telecom?



Lars no la sigo.PT desde hace 6 meses llevo diciendo que no hay que estar dentro, la deuda de Oi se habia descontrolado un poco, ademas para este año esta prevista una fusion entre las dos operadoras.Hasta que no finalice esta fusion no hay que hacer cabalas ni jugarsela, es mejor opcion Telefonica,el riesgo es menor.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lars no la sigo.PT desde hace 6 meses llevo diciendo que no hay que estar dentro, la deuda de Oi se habia descontrolado un poco, ademas para este año esta prevista una fusion entre las dos operadoras.Hasta que no finalice esta fusion no hay que hacer cabalas ni jugarsela, es mejor opcion Telefonica,hay menos riesgo.



Tienes algo olvidada la pagina web de tu firma...


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tienes algo olvidada la pagina web de tu firma...



En general tengo olvidada la bolsa, ahora mismo voy con el piloto automatico via fondos de inversion.Desde hace como un mes me esta haciendo ojillos gazprom pero no he tenido tiempo de analizarla.Tengo q ponerme con la web


----------



## atman (3 Jun 2014)

http:// http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10868381/China-explores-bond-buying-in-first-hint-of-QE.html

China explores bond buying in first hint of QE


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> http:// http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10868381/China-explores-bond-buying-in-first-hint-of-QE.html
> 
> China explores bond buying in first hint of QE



Va a haber o una quita global o una inflación mundial porque todos están igual de empufados.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

Cebrián especuló con Prisa dos meses antes de la OPA a Sogecable | InfoLibre.es


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cebrián especuló con Prisa dos meses antes de la OPA a Sogecable | InfoLibre.es



No me lo puedo de creer.


----------



## Chila (3 Jun 2014)

Con el carbon hay que esperar, no hay otra.
Que se estabilice la accion, que las empresas dejen de palmar, que el Mr president las deje tranquilas., y entonces veremos.
Yo entré, saltó el sl y a otra cosa.


----------



## amago45 (3 Jun 2014)

Esperando el mini-pullback de Tubacex, orden de compra en 3.71 ... ...


----------



## Arrebonico (3 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Para mí hay una cuestión (se puede desdoblar unas cuantas veces) que no termino de tener clara:
> 
> ¿podemos vivir sin el carbón? (¿quiebran todas las carboneras?)
> 
> ...



Le dejo esto, como punto de partida:

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proceso_Fischer-Tropsch


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Vamoooooooooosssshhhhhh


::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## amago45 (3 Jun 2014)

Ojo a las 11 el dato del IPC europeo y el dato del desempleo europeo ... ...

Un valor bajo o extremadamente bajo del IPC podría indicar que Draghi fuera a hacer algo más que bajar tipos de interes al 0.10% ... ... QE y tal

Pero como también hay datos de desempleo europeos y parece que serán Pepones, gracias a Ejjjjjjpaña ... ... quizá se mitigue el dato del IPC.

Pero si el desempleo sigue subiendo, el jueves podría empezar un buén rally alcishhhhhhta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Sube? estamos ya en 2015? 

esta es la nueva figura litetaria, el futurible deseoso.

Esperamos y deseamos por el amor de dios que no bajen mas!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sube? estamos ya en 2015?
> 
> esta es la nueva figura litetaria, el futurible deseoso.
> 
> ...



Cómo, no sabia que los medios preven el futuro?
 www.elconfidencial.com/vivienda/20...n-torno-al-2-anual-la-proxima-decada_137104/#

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

ĺĺĺ

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 08:51 ----------

Paro: Fijarse en los datoa de francia, italia y holanda

La inflacion va a bajar, ya sabemos los datoscde alemania que esta en minimos de 4 años. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

al final el ibex no estuvo haciendo una cuña , pero ahora solo puede ser una cosa , por fin ha mostrado su verdadera cara ienso:

cerraremos el gap 8650 en enero aprox :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamoooooooooosssshhhhhh
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



Y si sube por que la venden en 2014. Que tontos ¿No? 

Buenos dias.


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> al final el ibex no estuvo haciendo una cuña , pero ahora solo puede ser una cosa , por fin ha mostrado su verdadera cara ienso:
> 
> cerraremos el gap 8650 en enero aprox :rolleye:



10.850-8.650=2.200

Me da vértigo vee el Ibex en el 13.050

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y si sube por que la venden en 2014. Que tontos ¿No?
> 
> Buenos dias.



a que si chavo del ocho , su post me ha hecho recordarlo 

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 08:57 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> 10.850-8.650=2.200
> 
> Me da vértigo vee el Ibex en el 13.050
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



11600 sera el pico maximo 

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 09:01 ----------

119k menos de desempleados :Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (3 Jun 2014)

Excelente datos del paro! Ibex a por los 12.000 ;-)

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Excelente datos del paro! Ibex a por los 12.000 ;-)
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



11600 chavalin y para el 20 de junio :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

No hace mucho hablaba de los 11.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, un poco antes hable de los 10.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, esto todavia tiene mucho margen para seguir subiendo, pero recordad que venimos desde los 7.000, la subida ha sido brutal.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No hace mucho hablaba de los 11.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, un poco antes hable de los 10.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, esto todavia tiene mucho margen para seguir subiendo, pero recordad que venimos desde los 7.000, la subida ha sido brutal.



conclusion , siempre le llamaran loco , pero consuelese por lo menos no le llaman loca , todavia :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

Los bajistas regresan a BBVA, Carbures y Solaria y abandonan Abertis



Empresa	16-may	30-may	Variación
Indra	5,43%	6,12%	0,69
Bankinter	0,63%	1,09%	0,46
Carbures	0,00%	0,42%	0,42
Sabadell	1,89%	2,19%	0,30
BBVA	0,00%	0,20%	0,20
Mapfre	0,20%	0,40%	0,20
Solaria	0,00%	0,20%	0,20
Sacyr	2,49%	2,65%	0,16
NH Hoteles	2,57%	2,73%	0,16
Realia	0,20%	0,31%	0,11
Mediaset	2,55%	2,62%	0,07
Meliá Hoteles	14,73%	14,79%	0,06
Popular	0,98%	1,02%	0,04
Deoleo	0,91%	0,90%	-0,01
FCC	3,17%	3,16%	-0,01
Red Eléctrica	0,30%	0,29%	-0,01
Ence	0,92%	0,85%	-0,07
Acerinox	2,57%	2,48%	-0,09
Acciona	3,25%	3,05%	-0,20
Abertis	0,20%	0,00%	-0,20
Cementos Portland	1,01%	0,81%	-0,20
ACS	0,91%	0,71%	-0,20
Jazztel	1,08%	0,88%	-0,20
Atresmedia	0,81%	0,60%	-0,21
BME	3,41%	3,19%	-0,22
Prosegur	1,14%	0,89%	-0,25
Tubacex	0,66%	0,36%	-0,30
Enagás	0,82%	0,43%	-0,39
Gamesa	1,03%	0,64%	-0,39
Técnicas 1,73%	1,24%	-0,49
Abengoa	3,69%	3,17%	-0,52
Viscofan	4,40%	3,46%	-0,94

Bestinver aligera sus posiciones en Bolsa con el Ibex en m?ximos


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

Todo rojo salvo el IBEX

World Indices CFDs | Indices CFDs | Stock Exchanges CFDs

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 09:27 ----------

Hoy puede ser un dia mitico si el S&P se da la vuelta.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jun 2014)

200.000 altas en la ss? Tantos cargos desempeñaban el rey y la de la diputación de León? ienso: /humor negro.

La verdad es que los datos son tan buenos que son increíbles, literalmente. Pero bueno, me alegro .

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2014)

el volumen de NTC hoy es enorme.....


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el volumen de NTC hoy es enorme.....



menuda caca, estoy pensando ya en salirme con mi 4% de mierda si esto no chuta
e iberpapel la hijaputa que no se deja entrar, llevo metiendo desde los 10.80 y no hay forma de acertar, y mientras sube y sube


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

Y el jueves chute intravenoso de "El Droghis".


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

viendo los datos del paro en españa. la vivienda en uk otro 11,1%. en espera de italia a las 10, y a las 11 el ipc europeo.... igual draghi solo coge y baja tipos 0,15 y no hace nada más?


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

Enagas hoy si o enagas hoy no... esa es la cuestión a 2 centimicos estamos a ver si rompemos con volumen...
Ya veréis como me voy a perder la subida buena de SAB después de dar la txapa todo el año...
Por cierto, una vez mas mis condolencias a los ano-rotos, menudas leches dia si y dia también sufrimiento máximo yo como decía algun coforero una vez no puesto el stop en su dia pues y un 60% abajo , pues ya ver si se cumple la profecia de janus y sobrevive ANR, aunque por otro lado puede ser recuperar algo... no se, aquí cada uno ,yo en DLIA salí palamando un 25% de media y menos mal poque sino hoy iría por el 50%.
De paso benos dias foristas!


----------



## atman (3 Jun 2014)

NO se sorprendan de los datos acuérdense que ya les avisé que la cosa se estaba moviendo. NO se hace ni un puto indefinido, es cierto. Pero eso irá llegando a medida que la cosa se asiente. Una buena medida para saber si realmente hay más empleo o no es la cifra de negocio de las ETTs. 

Respecto a la bolsa... si no vienen ya subidos... yo diría que no es momento de subirse, hasta que despeje la niebla y podamos ver por donde nos caen los palos... ¿alguien piensa que no hay otro intento a los 10k del DAX? Si están aquí al lado... ni siquiera falta falta que se estiren mucho... y como el Draghi empiece a repartir poppers... no se pongan límites... ahora que como venga tan rácano como siempre... no van a servir las buenas palabras, y él lo sabe. la torta puede ser aúpa!


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

Los zulos y adobados subieron en Londres solo en abril, si habeis leido bien, solo en un mes, un 4,2%. El dia que todo esto pete, va a ser espectacular, sera el momento de vender todo, olvidarse de cortos y refugiarse con el AK47 y los Latunes en la casa dle pueblo. Tened patatas para plantar.

London house prices in April see record 4.2% rise | Money | theguardian.com


----------



## Hannibal (3 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No hace mucho hablaba de los 11.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, un poco antes hable de los 10.000 del Ibex y me llamaban loco, esto todavia tiene mucho margen para seguir subiendo, pero recordad que venimos desde los 7.000, la subida ha sido brutal.



Hombre, si no recuerdo mal decía que llegábamos a 11000 en abril y luego cambió su firma... también el jato insiste en que bajaremos a los 9400, y no dudo que alguna vez, a lo largo de la historia del ibex, volveremos a verlos. Pero el timing lo es todo hamijo-


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los zulos y adobados subieron en Londres solo en abril, si habeis leido bien, solo en un mes, un 4,2%. El dia que todo esto pete, va a ser espectacular, sera el momento de vender todo, olvidarse de cortos y refugiarse con el AK47 y los Latunes en la casa dle pueblo. Tened patatas para plantar.
> 
> London house prices in April see record 4.2% rise | Money | theguardian.com



Al final es lo de siempre como todo empiece a inflacionar a lo bestia (siempre nos queda el mantra alemania no lo permitirá) quien tenga bienes raices (tochos,tierras,latunes,acciones de infraestructuras y commodities (hasta las arcelor y ANR )) pues le irá mejor que quien tenga bancolchón, y esot ha sido así de toda la vida y unas cuantas veces. Otra cosa es lo que pase luego.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 09:56 ----------

21,73 superando en Enagas, ahora un poquito de fuerza y peponismo o muerte.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

debe estar medio planeta con dinero en 11.03 porque por ahi pasa la directriz, es el fibo61,8 de esta subidita y tiene el apoyo de esa vela a la izquierda

ahora, si yo fuera un cuidata cabrón..... la bajaba ahí y luego más 

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 02:19 ----------

he quitado la orden de venta en natra por AT semanal, hoy y mañana puede que no sean buenos, pero vamos a "arriesgar" un poco







---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 02:31 ----------

Fran, si me lees, ves posibles los 10.400 para esta semana o la siguiente?


----------



## amago45 (3 Jun 2014)

Inflacción Europea en 0.5% interanual
Desempleo baja una décima a 11.7%

Pues era lo que esperaba, camino de la deflacción, pero mejorando los datos de empleo ... ... Imposible adivinar que va a hacer Draghi el jueves

de momento las bolsas europeas, planas, digiriendo las noticias ...

ajustando stops a toda la cartera de corto plazo, sólo quiero perder un 2% de lo ganado en el último mes y tal ... Montoro, vigílamé esas plusvis !!!!!!

::::::


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Inflacción Europea en 0.5% interanual
> Desempleo baja una décima a 11.7%
> 
> Pues era lo que esperaba, camino de la deflacción, pero mejorando los datos de empleo ... ... Imposible adivinar que va a hacer Draghi el jueves
> ...



habrá que fijarse que hacen los bluechips justo al cierre el día anterior como pista


puto iberpapel hijode.... bio podría corregir un poco, está fuera de las BB totalmente



parece que chicharros preparan su entrad en ence






---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 03:40 ----------

barrida de stops en natra hasta soporte-push 1.825

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 03:44 ----------

popo-bkt-bankia parece que entran en modo blood

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 03:53 ----------

DAX: máximos de 9991 (ahora 9920)

perder los 9900 nos llevaría a 9875, y caso de perder estos, 9780 según parece


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2014)

Vendidas las POPULAR, que han cogido una pinta muy fea perdiendo los 5.10.

Un 15% de plusvis duele cuando antes fue un 35%, pero es mejor que verlas en rojo. Ojito los que sigáis dentro.

Arcelor también está cogiendo una pinta feísima por cierto. ¿Hasta los 10.5 sin paradas?

EDIT: ¿Hasta cuanto estoy a tiempo de comprar Repsol y obtener el dividendo extraordinario? Aunque me huelo yo una trampa de gacelas ahí... ienso:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Vaya owned que se han comido éstos

[YOUTUBE]bfgawKuvhLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IRobot (3 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> EDIT: ¿Hasta cuanto estoy a tiempo de comprar Repsol y obtener el dividendo extraordinario? Aunque me huelo yo una trampa de gacelas ahí... ienso:



Para el dividendo extraordinario del día 6 tendrán derecho a cobro los accionista que lo sean a fecha de cierre del día 5 de Junio.

Para el dividendo flexible, a fecha 19 de Junio comienza la negociación de los derechos de suscripción. Tendrán derecho a él los accionistas que lo sean a cierre del 18 de Junio.

En total casi un 7.5 % de dividendos este mes. Un chollo, oiga!!


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Muy poco volumen hoy en el IBEX hasta ahora. La mayor parte de los blues apenas han movido 50M€ y el que más lleva es SAN con menos de 100M.

Y para no perder la tradición cuando los datos del empleo son buenos, el IBEX baja.

BME ha roto los 34 y se mantiene en verde.:Aplauso:

Ni fracking, ni coal, ni petróleo. Queremos energías limpias, renovables, no generadoras de CO2, estamos en el siglo XXl... y tenemos que llegar a los 5,50 antes del dividendo.

Allá al fondo, sobre los montes...


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2014)

Amigos, la salida del pufo del 2001 fue con mas dinero en circulacion y tipos bajos.

La salida de ahora ha sido exactamente igual.

La FED aprendio hace muchos años que la bolsa se mueve con dinero y no con fundamentales.

Es una huida sin salida.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Jun 2014)

Las Bios podrían haber dibujado un suelo en los 0.67- 0.68.

podría digo....

A Tono: rios, fontes, gorros iberdrolos........ ay montes da miña terra!!

Xa vexo que as xestas andan floridas..

En unas semanas que me voy pallí.


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Para el dividendo extraordinario del día 6 tendrán derecho a cobro los accionista que lo sean a fecha de cierre del día 5 de Junio.
> 
> Para el dividendo flexible, a fecha 19 de Junio comienza la negociación de los derechos de suscripción. Tendrán derecho a él los accionistas que lo sean a cierre del 18 de Junio.
> 
> En total casi un 7.5 % de dividendos este mes. Un chollo, oiga!!



Sí que es un chollo para maquillaje fiscal, pero precisamente eso es lo que me acojona. Está llegando a resistencia, y me veo pringando más del 7.5% en la operación. :cook:

Alguien lo ve buena/mala entrada?


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Muy poco volumen hoy en el IBEX hasta ahora. La mayor parte de los blues apenas han movido 50M€ y el que más lleva es SAN con menos de 100M.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Que trueno llevas Tono... creo que el gorro te ha rematado...
El gas dejemelo tranquilo... de momento al menos...
Esos aerogeneradores no serán más bien de Gamesa no? ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 13:23 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Sí que es un chollo para maquillaje fiscal, pero precisamente eso es lo que me acojona. Está llegando a resistencia, y me veo pringando más del 7.5% en la operación. :cook:
> 
> Alguien lo ve buena/mala entrada?



La veo buena si es para enjuagar... luego ya lo que la bolsa diga , no deja de ser invertir en peotroleo en parte y con tipos a la baja mal no debería ir...
De hecho la veo bastante bien, igual hasta me animo ienso:ienso:


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Que trueno llevas Tono... creo que el gorro te ha rematado...
> El gas dejemelo tranquilo... de momento al menos...
> Esos aerogeneradores no serán más bien de Gamesa no? ienso:ienso:
> ...




Gamesa a fin de cuentas es propiedad de Iberdrola.

Nunca he estado muy bien de la azotea, es verdad. Pero bastante mejor que los que se ofenden porque un desconocido en un foro les dice que los ignora.
...a mí aún no me ha pasado, pero debe ser algo terrible :XX: 

En esa foto se ve el que en su momento fue el mayor parque eólico de Europa. Propiedad de Elecnor, tecnologías Alstom.

Enerfin

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 13:39 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Las Bios podrían haber dibujado un suelo en los 0.67- 0.68.
> 
> podría digo....
> 
> ...



Está precioso todo. Más verde que el IBEX aunque subiera a los 15000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

El R3v3 sugiere que le echemos un vistazo al burbujon del dow transportes, en particular de algunas compañías aereas.... :: incoming

Ayer hablando con un conocido de un banco de inversión le pregunté como veía el mercado de bonos. Respuesta:

"Definetly a bubble and a huge one"

Agarrensenmachen

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jun 2014)

Buenos días, como los usanos vayan al rojo (el premarket así viene) el guano vespertino puede ser de los que hacen época.
Eso sí, los que nos gobiernan dicen que esto va que se sale.


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El R3v3 sugiere que le echemos un vistazo al burbujon del dow transportes, en particular de algunas compañías aereas.... :: incoming
> 
> Ayer hablando con un conocido de un banco de inversión le pregunté como veía el mercado de bonos. Respuesta:
> 
> ...



Pues yo miro hacia dónde corren los jabalises y también me indican lo mismo.

Keep hold of your eggs

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 13:48 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, como los usanos vayan al rojo (el premarket así viene) el guano vespertino puede ser de los que hacen época.
> Eso sí, los que nos gobiernan dicen que esto va que se sale.



Tiene toda la pinta de guanear en serio hasta el jueves
además que el gato se ha puesto largo hasta los 11600


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2014)

Guanos dias burbus,

¿Estaran haciendo hueco los mercados a la espera del Super Anuncio de Super Mario?

¿Estaran descontando los mercados el pobre discursillo cansino de mario duff?

¿Estara el Cuerdo Tono restregandonos su increible gorro de Iberdrola?


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El R3v3 sugiere que le echemos un vistazo al burbujon del dow transportes, en particular de algunas compañías aereas.... :: incoming
> 
> Ayer hablando con un conocido de un banco de inversión le pregunté como veía el mercado de bonos. Respuesta:
> 
> ...



Las aerolíneas americanas dieron buenas plusvis el año pasado y lo siguen haciendo especialmente las compañías pequeñas (LUV, DAL, ALK, ...)
En el caso de LUV (PE 22), DAL (PE 3.3), ALK (PE 12.5)
Vamos que como todo... un sector puede estar más o menos burbujeado pero siempre se pueden encontrar valores a precios razonables.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Las aerolíneas americanas dieron buenas plusvis el año pasado y lo siguen haciendo especialmente las compañías pequeñas (LUV, DAL, ALK, ...)
> En el caso de LUV (PE 22), DAL (PE 3.3), ALK (PE 12.5)
> Vamos que como todo... un sector puede estar más o menos burbujeado pero siempre se pueden encontrar valores a precios razonables.



LUV sin un solo descanso


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> LUV sin un solo descanso



qué susto

viniendo de Bertok al primer golpe de vista pensé que era la gráfica de ANR

Chinito, soy el único poseedor del hilo de un gorro personalizado
se siente :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2014)

Good news.

German New Car Registrations Rise 5.2% on Year in May

Amonoh alcistas by Paulistano.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 14:06 ----------

Lo cierto es que no para de crecer el numero de pasajeros a nivel global y km recorridos.


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Good news.
> 
> German New Car Registrations Rise 5.2% on Year in May
> 
> ...



el movimiento de pasajeros y el negocio del turismo crece a doble dígito anual a nivel mundial

y luego lees a los apocalípticos que está todo agotado y no hay sectores que tiren de la economía o creen empleo.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> LUV sin un solo descanso



Aún así el P/E no es exagerado. 
Personalmente me gusta DAL mucho más y cuando venda las LUV en unas semanas es posible que compre si sigue a precios populares.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 14:15 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Good news.
> 
> German New Car Registrations Rise 5.2% on Year in May
> 
> ...



Me acaba de entrar de Bloomberg que la venta de coches de Chrysler se ha incrementado un 17%. Por encima de lo estimado que era un 14%...
Vroteberdismo everywhere


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2014)

La tendencia de medio plazo esta a punto de cambiar , en 2015 la verdadera crisis comenzara , advertidos quedais tolais :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> qué susto
> 
> viniendo de Bertok al primer golpe de vista pensé que era la gráfica de ANR
> 
> ...



Veo que vamos a entrar en un nuevo espacio en el hilo, mostrar los obsequios de las cotizadas. 

Ganara el HONORABLE, se dice que Gamesa le envio un molinillo a su casa .


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Veo que vamos a entrar en un nuevo espacio en el hilo, mostrar los obsequios de las cotizadas.
> 
> Ganara el HONORABLE, se dice que Gamesa le envio un molinillo a su casa .




y a los de ANR un pico y una pala


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Patapalo acabo de ver el desenlace de GOT S04E08 y me he quedao asín


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Cuanta mala lessse con ANR... Los reyes os van a traer carbón...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo acabo de ver el desenlace de GOT S04E08 y me he quedao asín



no te digo más
pero en ese partido hay prórroga, penalties y pierde quien menos se espera :fiufiu: 
Pedazo de actor el dwarf.

El CEO de ferrovial, sobre la construcción en España. Qué lejos quedan aquellos tiempos de Fernado Martín 'El Vertiginoso'.

*«No vemos una recuperación del sector ni en 2014 ni en 2015»*

I?igo Meir?s, CEO de Ferrovial: ?No vemos una recuperaci?n del sector ni en 2014 ni en 2015?

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 14:33 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanta mala lessse con ANR... Los reyes os van a traer carbón...



Se rumorea que han abdicado también.


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Jun 2014)

El turismo:
- crece a toda máquina
- sobre todo en avión
- sobre todo las reservas por internet
- y hay una empresa con un posicionamiento de mercado muy fuerte que esta consiguiendo imponer importantes barreras de entrada a nuevos participantes y que tiene un goteo continuo de comisiones en cada reserva
- cotiza en el ibex pero todo no podía ser bueno...

Si no tuviera una deuda importante sería la Bme del sector


----------



## IRobot (3 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Sí que es un chollo para maquillaje fiscal, pero precisamente eso es lo que me acojona. Está llegando a resistencia, y me veo pringando más del 7.5% en la operación. :cook:
> 
> Alguien lo ve buena/mala entrada?



Repsol ahora mismo es una empresa con muy buenos fundamentales, en un sector alcista. Si miras el gráfico semanal es impecable, con manos fuertes entrando, buen Macd, medias móviles alcistas... Pero igual ahora mismo es más un mantener que un comprar (en mi opinión). Hay que ver si rompe la resistencia de los 21€. Creo que dependerá de lo que haga el Ibex próximamente. En todo caso, si se quiere arriesgar y sube le regalarán un jugoso dividendo. Si baja, en el mejor de los casos podrá compensar plusvis a final de año y quedarse el dividendo íntegro si forma parte de los primeros 1500€.




Tono dijo:


> Ni fracking, ni coal, ni petróleo. Queremos energías limpias, renovables, no generadoras de CO2, estamos en el siglo XXl... y tenemos que llegar a los 5,50 antes del dividendo.



Cagonacona señor Tono, no me compare usted el petróleo, sector que está en pleno peponeo con el del coal... Y aquí mientras dure la tendencia hay que intentar aprovecharla.


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> El turismo:
> - crece a toda máquina
> - sobre todo en avión
> - sobre todo las reservas por internet
> ...



Vueltas le llevo dando y a punto estuve de entrar el mes pasado cuando bajó de los 30. Es casi monopolística a nivel mundial y su negocio indudablemente subirá.
Esto me echó para atrás







sus vencimientos de deuda hasta el 2016 son una dura cuesta arriba
Pero puede ser una buena apuesta el año que viene si su último semestre del 2015 es bueno en beneficios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y a los de ANR un pico y una pala



Kijoputa. Mejor una estampita de San Judas!

Respecto a lo de las compañías aereas tenéis razón no hay burbuja, esta vez es diferente, si le gente viaja es porque es rica y no a base de crédito,la FED no tiene nada que ver....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kijoputa. Mejor una estampita de San Judas!
> 
> Respecto a lo de las compañías aereas tenéis razón no hay burbuja, esta vez es diferente, si le gente viaja es porque es rica y no a base de crédito,la FED no tiene nada que ver....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



que mejor que un pico y una pala para empezar de nuevo y labrarse un porvenir si ANR es un x0

que tié toa la pinta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que mejor que un pico y una pala para empezar de nuevo y labrarse un porvenir si ANR es un x0
> 
> que tié toa la pinta



Se te va a volar el gorro.... grgrgr 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Repsol ahora mismo es una empresa con muy buenos fundamentales, en un sector alcista. Si miras el gráfico semanal es impecable, con manos fuertes entrando, buen Macd, medias móviles alcistas... Pero igual ahora mismo es más un mantener que un comprar (en mi opinión). Hay que ver si rompe la resistencia de los 21€. Creo que dependerá de lo que haga el Ibex próximamente. En todo caso, si se quiere arriesgar y sube le regalarán un jugoso dividendo. Si baja, en el mejor de los casos podrá compensar plusvis a final de año y quedarse el dividendo íntegro si forma parte de los primeros 1500€.



Por ahí van los tiros. Como inversor modesto que soy, el dividendo se va de cabeza a los primeros 1500 euros, así que para compensar plusvis iría genial. Aunque para eso tengo que mantenerlas 2 meses por lo menos antes de venderlas, ¿no? Siempre me olvido de la norma ::

De todos modos me preocupa la resistencia en los 21. todavía me quedan 2 días para comprar, así que podría ser buena cosa esperar a ver si corrije o supera la resistencia, especialmente después de que hable Super Mario el jueves :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

Joder ahora estoy entre la mierda de REPSOL y ENAGAs porque solo voy a estar en una, potencial c/p más a Enagas debería volver a probar máximos... lo de repsol y su 7,5% de dividendo ya frente al 3,8% de Enagas (3/7)... joder que dilema ienso:
Qué regala Enagas ? Y repsol? a ver si así me decido.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 15:00 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Como inversor modesto que soy, el dividendo se va de cabeza a los primeros 1500 euros, así que para compensar plusvis iría genial. Aunque para eso tengo que mantenerlas 2 meses por lo menos antes de venderlas, ¿no? Siempre me olvido de la norma ::
> 
> De todos modos me preocupa la resistencia en los 21. todavía me quedan 2 días para comprar, así que podría ser buena cosa esperar a ver si corrije o supera la resistencia, especialmente después de que hable Super Mario el jueves :rolleye:



Dos meses entre la compra y la venta si...
Si no tributarán al 21% en vez de a tu tipo marginal...


----------



## IRobot (3 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Como inversor modesto que soy, el dividendo se va de cabeza a los primeros 1500 euros, así que para compensar plusvis iría genial. Aunque para eso tengo que mantenerlas 2 meses por lo menos antes de venderlas, ¿no? Siempre me olvido de la norma ::
> 
> De todos modos me preocupa la resistencia en los 21. todavía me quedan 2 días para comprar, así que podría ser buena cosa esperar a ver si corrije o supera la resistencia, especialmente después de que hable Super Mario el jueves :rolleye:



Yo de estar fuera es lo que haría 

Y sí, has de comprar dos meses antes o vender dos meses después.


----------



## atman (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y a los de ANR un pico y una pala



Las flores esas amarillas de las fotos son muy bonitas... recójame unas pocas ande... para poner en un florero y tal...

Edito... mmm... pensándolo mejor (que no había ampliado la imagen) esas flores amarillas no me gustan tanto... hay otras más amarillas que crecen por ahí al lado... sí esas... cógame unas pocas...


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder ahora estoy entre la mierda de REPSOL y ENAGAs porque solo voy a estar en una, potencial c/p más a Enagas debería volver a probar máximos... lo de repsol y su 7,5% de dividendo ya frente al 3,8% de Enagas (3/7)... joder que dilema ienso:
> Qué regala Enagas ? Y repsol? a ver si así me decido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 15:00 ----------
> ...



Pero Enagás es el mes que viene el dividendo, ¿no? Día 3 si no recuerdo mal... ienso:

Acabo de repasar las normas para compensar minusvalías, y lo de los dos meses es sin haber comprado antes o después de la venta. Pero dado que es mi primera cita con Repsol, puedo compensar plusvalías inmediatamente tras la apertura el día 6 y tan feliz 

...verdad? :cook:


----------



## atman (3 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanta mala lessse con ANR... Los reyes os van a traer carbón...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joer... a ver si así sube un poco...


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero Enagás es el mes que viene el dividendo, ¿no? Día 3 si no recuerdo mal... ienso:
> 
> Acabo de repasar las normas para compensar minusvalías, y lo de los dos meses es sin haber comprado antes o después de la venta. Pero dado que es mi primera cita con Repsol, puedo compensar plusvalías inmediatamente tras la apertura el día 6 y tan feliz
> 
> ...verdad? :cook:



Enagas dia 3 si, en esta cartera no me importa tanto los dos meses de la exención porque va a la cartera de señora toponga que con las deducciones por vivenda se lo devuelven igual ya que es capital mobiliario al igual que los intereses bancarios. (igual estoy equivocado pero en Bikaia diría que es así)
Lo otro no te puedo contestar poque en Bizkaia no se aplica y lo tengo mirado por encima, aquí seguimos tributando como antes.
Aunque espera, para perdidas patrimoniales creo que si que hay que esperar dos meses... pero habrá quien te informe mejor que yo.
Para los dividendos también hay que esperar 2 meses sino tributas.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer... a ver si así sube un poco...



Me alegraría por los que estáis dentro pero hay que reconocer que así a día de hoy pinta de darse la vuelta no tiene.


----------



## Chila (3 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me alegraría por los que estáis dentro pero hay que reconocer que así a día de hoy pinta de darse la vuelta no tiene.



Pues no...
Y menudo lujo tono, le envidio.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kijoputa. Mejor una estampita de San Judas!
> 
> Respecto a lo de las compañías aereas tenéis razón no hay burbuja, esta vez es diferente, si le gente viaja es porque es rica y no a base de crédito,la FED no tiene nada que ver....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



La gente que viaja, viaja por muchos motivos, con o sin financiación.
Cada vez todo está más globalizado y no hay las barreras que había antes. Hace unos años te ibas a París y era casi como que tenías que abrazar a la familia porque te ibas a la legión extrangera. Hoy cualquiera hace una escapadita de fin de semana a Budapest o a Praga y es lo más normal del mundo. A nivel empresarial ni te cuento...
Todo cambia y muy rápido...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Buah!Centeno es el amo del calabozo. Brutal el último artículo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas hoy si o enagas hoy no... esa es la cuestión a 2 centimicos estamos a ver si rompemos con volumen...
> Ya veréis como me voy a perder la subida buena de SAB después de dar la txapa todo el año...
> Por cierto, una vez mas mis condolencias a los ano-rotos, menudas leches dia si y dia también sufrimiento máximo yo como decía algun coforero una vez no puesto el stop en su dia pues y un 60% abajo , pues ya ver si se cumple la profecia de janus y sobrevive ANR, aunque por otro lado puede ser recuperar algo... no se, aquí cada uno ,yo en DLIA salí palamando un 25% de media y menos mal poque sino hoy iría por el 50%.
> De paso benos dias foristas!



:ouch: No había visto este ataque tan gratuito a mis DLIAs!!! Mal señor Topongo muy mal! Así no me ayuda a levantarlas! :no:


----------



## Chila (3 Jun 2014)

No me gusta el intradiario de iberdrola.
Ha tocado 5,335 y para abajo. Ya en rojo...


----------



## Tono (3 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues no...
> Y menudo lujo tono, le envidio.



Si me vieras coger el ramo de flores de toxo que me pide Atman igual no lo veías tan bucólico.

En disfrutar a diario en mi trabajo de esos paisajes, animales y paisanajes soy un privilegiado.
En el sueldo no tanto.:´(

sobre ANR perdonad las bromas, no quisiera verme en la situación


----------



## Topongo (3 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> :ouch: No había visto este ataque tan gratuito a mis DLIAs!!! Mal señor Topongo muy mal! Así no me ayuda a levantarlas! :no:



DE gratuito nada, que ya le he comentado que me costaron un 25% de mi capital :ouch:
Ahora que se hundan en el pozo (solo por un tiempo) le meteré 1000€ y a ver que pasa, las espero en mínimos histósircos 0,57 o asi... 
y luego hacemos ya un x10 si hace falta!
Voy a puntualizar, de mi capital no, del capital invertido en DLIA, que no es lo mismo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La gente que viaja, viaja por muchos motivos, con o sin financiación.
> Cada vez todo está más globalizado y no hay las barreras que había antes. Hace unos años te ibas a París y era casi como que tenías que abrazar a la familia porque te ibas a la legión extrangera. Hoy cualquiera hace una escapadita de fin de semana a Budapest o a Praga y es lo más normal del mundo. A nivel empresarial ni te cuento...
> Todo cambia y muy rápido...



Respeto tu opinión, pero la razón me dice que no hay nuevos paradigmas. Y el sector aereo menos pues no es nueva tecnología rupturista.

Lo que comentas, me suena a lo siguiente (con todo el respeto):

La gente necesita casas. Casas para vivir, de vacaciones, montar oficinas. Hace unos años, si querías irte de vacaciones o pasar una temporada fuera de casa, tenias que alquilar o irte a una pensión, ya no. Cada persona puede tener dos o tres casas, compradas con ahorro o crédito. 



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respeto tu opinión, pero la razón me dice que no hay nuevos paradigmas. Y el sector aereo menos pues no es nueva tecnología rupturista.
> 
> Lo que comentas, me suena a lo siguiente (con todo el respeto):
> 
> ...



Con la diferencia de que ahora si quieres hacer negocios y exportar no te queda otra que viajar y mucho. Recuerdo aquellos tiempos (has 4 días) donde en algunas empresas los comerciales tenían que pedir autorización para viajar y ahora tienen que pedir autorización para no hacerlo


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

No comprando los bolsos en la boutique de Serrano se consigue levantar la cotización ::::::

La pérdida de los 45 USD hace que no merezca la pena ni seguirla.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No comprando los bolsos en la boutique de Serrano se consigue levantar la cotización ::::::
> 
> La pérdida de los 45 USD hace que no merezca la pena ni seguirla.



La saqué completamente de la cobertura de mi radar. 
Son valores que por lo que sea el precio tiene comportamiento putapénico y ya está. No hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Arch Coal, falsa ruptura al alza y -30% de caída.







Las están dando bien duro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Vaya imagen....Marca España.


[YOUTUBE]lSpYhpekNaE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 16:19 ----------

Ostras! Un ducumental del Fraticida John Charles!!!!!!!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]s7-S7TYDnv0[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 17:08 ----------

Saherao! (clásico del hilo)

[YOUTUBE]XfRquVqMOto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Blonde (3 Jun 2014)

las Zeltias cuando toca subir peldaño a peldaño, ahora cuando se trata de bajar de 4 en 4 ::::

SAB algo más digna.. ::


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya imagen....Marca España.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lSpYhpekNaE[/YOUTUBE]





Ostia :XX:
Ese vídeo es bueníiisimo, no lo había visto jamás


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Ostia :XX:
> Ese vídeo es bueníiisimo, no lo había visto jamás



El hinternec es mú maaaaaaalo 








(para la castuza)

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 17:38 ----------

Y ya dejo de dar la brasa pero....

Escuchando este disco por primera vez:

[YOUTUBE]mS_6t0YZJFM[/YOUTUBE]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

@Ponzi,
Que bien G. Guillin... Va como un relojito subiendo casi todos los días unas décimas. 
Desde que las pillé hace un par de meses ya lleva un +10%
Muchas gracias maestro!


----------



## sinnombrex (3 Jun 2014)

Hoy en Elecnor he visto algo raro por parte de Bestinver (raro para mi que soy profano y quiero aprender).
En subasta ha movido un volumen muy alto para lo que es la accion, pero mirando quien compro y vendio las acciones resulta que las vendio y se las recompro Bestinver para si misma.

¿Es un simple cambio de las acciones de un fondo a otro?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jun 2014)

Oftoppic

Estoy con mis escenarios... vender o alquilar-

Hipotesis. Se mantienen los tipos bajos durante 10 años y a partir de ahí comienzan a subir. Mientras los pisos siguen decreciendo durante cinco años más , se estabilizan y suben por debajo del IPC (siguen depreciandose pero de forma encubierta) durante otros 10 años, los últimos 5 suben al ritmo del IPC..
Que opinan los sabios ( al gato también le dejo opinar siempre que no se ponga cortilargo ni amiotrófico)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oftoppic
> 
> Estoy con mis escenarios... vender o alquilar-
> 
> ...



Tengo por ahí una tabla excell en el que metes tres escenarios (uno chupi guay, uno intermedio y uno guanoso) y salen los retornos. La busco y te la paso. Si no la encuentro, la hago esta semana, porque me hace falta 

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 18:29 ----------

Esta gente hay que quitarla de en medio. Así entiende el registrador la democracia:

_En todo caso, Rajoy declaró que no es contrario a una reforma de la Constitución. “No me cierro en banda”, dijo, aunque puntualizó que no sería bueno que se hiciera solo con los votos del Partido Popular y del PSOE. "No soy contrario a reformar la Constitución. Son unas reglas de juego, unas normas de convivencia. Pero conviene que las fuerzas políticas se pongan de acuerdo. Veo posible un acuerdo entre PP y PSOE, pero no sería conveniente que la reforma saliera adelante sólo con los votos de PP y PSOE”._

¿para que someter a referéndum un cambio de la constitución? Menuda tontería! ::

Madre mía creo que estoy llegando al límite bertokiano de saturación.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2014)

no se sulfurise Don Pirata, el mundial empieza la semana que viene :Baile:

¿se imagina 2 estrellitas encima del escudo nacional? :baba: :baba:



 ::


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo por ahí una tabla excell en el que metes tres escenarios (uno chupi guay, uno intermedio y uno guanoso) y salen los retornos. La busco y te la paso. Si no la encuentro, la hago esta semana, porque me hace falta
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 18:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo llegué, lo sobrepasé y estoy a las mil maravillas.

Una vez te desligas y tu compromiso tiende a cero, es como una liberación. Contra ellos no vas a poder, es inútil y gran parte viven, unos alineados y otros de la mamandurria. Imposible.

Es cuestión de salirse de su radio de acción.

Nos han programado para ser esclavos y el bombardeo mediático no deja "pensar". Con bien poco nos tienen atados y esclavizados.

No todo tiene por qué ser así.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 16:55 ----------

Muy duro porvenir al carbón usano

*Coal Was in Trouble Long Before the New Carbon Dioxide Rules
*

If the closure of hundreds of coal plants and improved economics for natural gas and renewable energy weren't enough, the Environmental Protection Agency may be putting a final dagger in the U.S. coal industry by instituting a nationwide reduction in carbon dioxide emissions. In rules released yesterday, the *EPA is outlining a goal to reduce carbon dioxide emissions 25% by 2020, and 30% by 2030 from 2005 levels*.

It's not much of a stretch goal considering that CO2 emissions from electricity generating plants were down 16% from 2005 to 2012. But it's not a good sign for the companies supplying coal for some of the plants that will be targets for shutdown in the future. 

*Coal stocks were already in trouble
*
*Suppliers of coal have had a spectacular fall over the last three years with some falling over 90% from their peak*. Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) , Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) , and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR ) epitomize what's going on in the industry.







*The problem has been a broad decline in demand due to hundreds of coal power plants being shut down around the country*. In fact, it was really an abundance of low-cost natural gas that put pressure on these plants more than anything, and these new regulations don't help.

The result has been billions of dollars in losses for Arch Coal, Peabody, and Alpha Natural Resources. So, no matter what you hear about yesterday's EPA rules, the writing was on the wall for coal long before yesterday.







*The writing was on the wall
*
This doesn't come as much of a surprise for those following the coal industry. *I've been writing about how bad the future of coal is for years, and companies have been shutting down mines and going bankrupt around the country*.

Sure, you can point to a positive sign here or there, *but the long-term trend is that coal's time dominating U.S. energy is over*. There are cleaner, cheaper alternatives that will take its place, and the EPA's ruling was just a piece of that demise.


*It's only a matter of time before U.S. coal demand slowly dries up, and some will say that China will fill the gap*. But that's misreading the country's long-term future. *China is looking to limit imports of some high ash and sulfur coal, and overall imports are expected to be down in 2014*. 

China has never liked importing anything, much less energy, and with the country covered in smog, China has actually become the world's biggest installer of wind and solar power. It's those energy sources, not coal, where China wants its future to be.

*What will you be left with at the end?
*
So, why would you buy coal stocks today? Arch Coal ended last quarter with $5.1 billion in debt, Peabody had $6.0 billion in debt, and Alpha Natural had $3.4 billion.

*If losses continue to mount, which they likely will, investors have to keep in mind that debtholders have first dibs on any future cash flow. Eventually, debt has to be paid back, and if debt markets aren't willing to offer more debt, the result is bankruptcy*. Patriot Coal found that out the hard way, and *I won't be surprised if another coal miner or two meet the same fate before the decade is out*.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo por ahí una tabla excell en el que metes tres escenarios (uno chupi guay, uno intermedio y uno guanoso) y salen los retornos. La busco y te la paso. Si no la encuentro, la hago esta semana, porque me hace falta
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 18:29 ----------
> 
> ...




Si hace usted el favor de compartir la hoja de cálculo se lo agradecería también. Estoy con el modo visillero on .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> el movimiento de pasajeros y el negocio del turismo crece a doble dígito anual a nivel mundial
> 
> y luego lees a los apocalípticos que está todo agotado y no hay sectores que tiren de la economía o creen empleo.







La población crece a un ritmo endiablado. Y la clase media mundial viajera a doble dígito.

Al final, que nosotros veraneemos en Francia no deja de ser vacaciones, pero realmente imagina lo que supone para un USAno o Ruso recorrer 1000kms...

El mundo cada vez es más pequeño. Por aviones y por internet.



Yo también estuve a punto de entrar en AMS la semana pasada, pero por AT... como siempre, gallina.





La bolsistica pija creo que era de las 10 que más cortos tenía abierto en USA no?




ANR:






---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 11:14 ----------

de Bestiver habeis leido que ha rebajado del 58 al 50 la exposicion en bolsa?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (3 Jun 2014)

Alguien habló esta mañana de la posibilidad de entrar en Repsol por el dividendo.

Pemex inicia la venta de un 7,86% de Repsol por cerca de 2.173 millones


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La población crece a un ritmo endiablado. Y la clase media mundial viajera a doble dígito.
> 
> Al final, que nosotros veraneemos en Francia no deja de ser vacaciones, pero realmente imagina lo que supone para un USAno o Ruso recorrer 1000kms...
> 
> ...



http://finance.yahoo.com/news/mcconnell-plans-senate-effort-preempt-170626200.html


----------



## Crash (3 Jun 2014)

CUESTIONES DE FE. SP500, JNK, BULBOS | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Is THIS The End? | John Rubino | Safehaven.com


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

El S&P todo el dia trolleando para terminar cerrando en verde y en nuevos maximos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La población crece a un ritmo endiablado. Y la clase media mundial viajera a doble dígito.
> 
> Al final, que nosotros veraneemos en Francia no deja de ser vacaciones, pero realmente imagina lo que supone para un USAno o Ruso recorrer 1000kms...
> 
> ...



Si lo dije anoche,ayer los clientes recibimos el correo



ponzi dijo:


> El carbon se usara,el tema es que nadie sabe cuando sera rentable ni quien sobrevivira.Seguir los cortos esa es la clave, hasta q los institucionales no salgan no hay que piramidar ni entrar ni hacer nada de nada.Hoy con el revuelo se me ha olvidado dar una noticia de bolsa, Bestinver reduce el % de rv en los fondos y planes de pensiones mixtos.Conclusion hay inercia alcista pero cautela a lp.





---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 20:13 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> Que bien G. Guillin... Va como un relojito subiendo casi todos los días unas décimas.
> Desde que las pillé hace un par de meses ya lleva un +10%
> Muchas gracias maestro!



La verdad que es una empresa que se esta comportando de lujo , igual que corticeira.Suben poco a poco y sin dar grandes sustos.Ademas en los dos casos el accionista mayoritario coincide con el puesto de ceo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El S&P todo el dia trolleando para terminar cerrando en verde y en nuevos maximos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



para mi es psicologico el 1929 y su crack ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Alguien habló esta mañana de la posibilidad de entrar en Repsol por el dividendo.
> 
> Pemex inicia la venta de un 7,86% de Repsol por cerca de 2.173 millones



Supongo que saldrán después del dividendo, la ostia puede ser curiosa


----------



## Namreir (3 Jun 2014)

SP500 en verde

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Jun 2014)

ArcelorMittal anuncia cierre de la planta de coque en Lieja a final de mes

Pemex está colocando un 7,86% de Repsol entre inversores cualificados


PERO en Brasil:
Mercedes Benz despedirá a 1.600 empleados en Brasil debido situación económica


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

El carbón usano está en sell off bestial

ANR -1,2%
BTU +0,8%
ACI -6,3%
WLT -4,6%
CLF -4,2%

y algunas de ellas con volúmenes importantes.

Esta tarde se ha publicado un informe en el que se dice que adicionalmente a los problemas de sobreproducción,.... hay que añadir la guerra de Obama contra el carbón y que sólo este hecho va a reducir los precios del carbón un 16% adicional.

Las van a llevar a precio de puta pero será de altísimo riesgo: x0 o x7


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano está en sell off bestial
> 
> ANR -1,2%
> BTU +0,8%
> ...



A estas alturas ya hay que pensar en un x9...Si el negro no se carga lo negro

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

Aquí viene muy bien explicado

Is the EPA's Proposal a Deathblow for Coal Miners?

*Is the EPA's Proposal a Deathblow for Coal Miners?
*


As if there weren't enough problems for coal miners, the *EPA has unveiled plans to cut carbon dioxide emissions 30% by 2030 from 2005 levels*. This is a major threat for coal's position in the total energy mix. Currently, coal has the leading share in electricity generation. However, *as utilities adapt to the new rules, natural gas will take the mantle*.

*Walter Energy has multiple problems, but not this one
*
Oddly enough, the most punished coal miner on the day of the announcement of new rules was Walter Energy (NYSE: WLT ) . This makes little sense, as *Walter Energy is a pure met coal play that exports the absolute majority of its coal. Thus, the decrease of coal-fired plants does not impact Walter Energy's business*.

The company, whose stock is under tremendous pressure this year, issued a statement regarding the absence of impact of the new rules for Walter Energy. However, this statement seemed to produce no results as the situation around Walter Energy is precarious, and some investors react to any coal-related news without digging into it.

*Difficult decisions ahead for coal miners
*
Apart from Walter Energy, *other coal miners have reason to worry about the consequences of new regulations*. While most companies remained silent on the day of the announcement, Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) issued a very critical statement regarding the new rules. Peabody Energy stated that the new policy will do harm to poor people and small businesses by lifting their energy bills. Instead, *Peabody Energy proposed to focus on efficiency improvements at existing plants and research toward text-generation coal technologies*.

There's little chance that Peabody Energy's arguments will be taken into account. Thus, *thermal coal producers like Peabody Energy, Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR ) have to prepare for the new rules*. *Alpha Natural Resources is in the worst position, as the company also produces met coal*. Alpha Natural Resources' revenue was equally split between met coal and thermal coal in 2013. Thus, the company is equally sensitive to pressure on both fronts.

Importantly, the impact of new rules is long-term in nature. *Miners will have some time to adapt to the new order. Time is valuable for coal miners who are burning cash like Arch Coal. The company had negative operating cash flow for two quarters in a row. The same is true for Alpha Natural Resources. There will be no immediate effect on thermal coal pricing because of the new rules, and it gives miners some room to breathe*.

In the long run, *the only way to diminish the impact of the shrinking number of coal-fired plants is to increase exports. However, seaborne coal pricing is very soft right now. The competition from cheap Australian coal is enormous. In addition, China, which is a main consumer of coal, also has plans to cut carbon emissions*.

*Bottom line
*
Coal miners have a difficult puzzle to solve. Going forward, *they will have to find new customers elsewhere if they want to maintain current production levels*. However, *most coal miners have problems that require immediate attention, like cutting costs in order to offset a low price environment*. I think that this year focusing on producing positive cash flow will take center stage; dealing with government regulation issues will come later.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jun 2014)

Tubacex suma y sigue, se está portando como una campeona.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2014)

En veteranos se están cuestionando gastarse los dineros en una señorita de compañía.

No tienen mal gusto, no

Rebeka | Escort Barcelona con teléfono 677752933 (677-752-933)


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En veteranos se están cuestionando gastarse los dineros en una señorita de compañía.
> 
> No tienen mal gusto, no
> 
> Rebeka | Escort Barcelona con teléfono 677752933 (677-752-933)


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Supongo que saldrán después del dividendo, la ostia puede ser curiosa



Según he leído en El Mundo, ya lo han colocado entre ayer y hoy. Pero igual lo he entendido yo mal.

Pensaba comprar por el dividendo aun esperando una corrección inminente. Pero pensaba que sería tras el dividendo, no antes. Si este evento produce mañana un gap a la baja, puede ser una oportunidad única de entrada. Y como nadie regala nada, me imagino que lo más sencillo será que mañana no pase absolutamente nada


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En veteranos se están cuestionando gastarse los dineros en una señorita de compañía.
> 
> No tienen mal gusto, no
> 
> Rebeka | Escort Barcelona con teléfono 677752933 (677-752-933)



Cuando hagamos un x9 o mas en el carbon, yo le pago una de estas:

las vegas - escorts - backpage.com


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

Pongo artículos que me han parecido interesantes:
http://www.blogscapitalbolsa.com/ar..._bolsa_espanola_como_ahora_no_se_obceque.html
La bolsa por Carlos María: Acerinox, vuelta a los recortes.
BolsaCanaria .info | DURO FELGUERA en una presunta tercera alcista

y este posible cisne:
El 12 de Junio...un día clave


y recuerdo que el 10 de junio revisión del ralph35


----------



## burbujito1982 (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano está en sell off bestial
> 
> ANR -1,2%
> BTU +0,8%
> ...



Se repite demasiado, General. Hablaba del x7 cuando las acciones estaban bastante más "arriba". 

Quizá sea hora de decir x10

EDITO: veo que Elpaisdelasmaravillas se me ha adelantado sugiriendo un x9 ::

Por cierto, con el x0 seguimos contando, cómo no, pero cuanto más bajan más avanza el cuento de la lechera.

Y me siento como cuando hay que comprar la lotería de Navidad del trabajo. Sabes que nunca toca y que vas a perder tu dinero, pero sólo imaginarte trabajando el dia 23 mientras que tus compañeros puedan estar celebrándolo sin tí...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

BIO:

el precio ha saltado hoy con ese doji. y se ha montado por encima de la directriz alcista...
pero ese doji con gap, habría que vigilarlo por 3 motivos:

1. El precio está en el borde justo de bandas.titán
2. el precio está en el kumo inferior justo
3, posiblidad de formar una vela "evening star" o parecido

si supera el kumo superior y resistencia por at anda por los 0,825

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 17:24 ----------

diriais que esto es un HCHi o no?





indicadores algunos apuntan up


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> debe estar medio planeta con dinero en 11.03 porque por ahi pasa la directriz, es el fibo61,8 de esta subidita y tiene el apoyo de esa vela a la izquierda
> 
> ahora, si yo fuera un cuidata cabrón..... la bajaba ahí y luego más
> 
> ...




Mientras estemos por encima de la zona de 1074x, no toca. 

Los veo a cuatro-cinco sesiones vista. (excepto en el escenario que digo al final)

CP mañana: 10.0742-10.786

Alcista: 10.860-10.950 (aquí termina mi proyección de primer semestre del año...el máximo que comenté en enero) Esta semana sería lo suyo, los indicadores se empiezan a poner muy feos. 

Solo un pull 10.60x con recuperación fuerte nos llevaría por encima de los 11.000. (11.390) 

Este es el escenario técnico, el que ve todo el mundo y el gato cacarea. Ha roto una alcista a medio y va a buscar una a largo que pasa por esos lugares.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Abro un pdf que tenia pendiente de leer por un página al azar y me encuentro con esto:







Población creciendo, broteverdismos, nuevos paradigmas y tal. Se va decrecer en términos absolutos, no hay otra....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jun 2014)

Guanas.

Para todos los que sufrís en silencio las arceloides, como yo, hoy los canarios os dan muchos animos, guapisimos.

BolsaCanaria .info | Análisis estructural de Arcelor MIttal


----------



## peseteuro (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abro un pdf que tenia pendiente de leer por un página al azar y me encuentro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es como una bola de cristal que me dice que cuando toque jubilarme no podré depender de la pagita del estado... ::


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2014)

Buenos días
Repsol suspendida de cotización hasta las 10am y tal
Imagino que intentarán colocar el 7 y pico porciento de Pemex, por debajo del cierre de ayer, dónde iba a parar


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

esos 10950 los recordais verdad ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Repsol suspendida de cotización hasta las 10am y tal
> Imagino que intentarán colocar el 7 y pico porciento de Pemex, por debajo del cierre de ayer, dónde iba a parar



Joder pues está la cosa tentadora tentadora como le metan un buen descuento, encima antes de dividendo, suena demasiado bonito para no ser una trampa gaceloide...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder pues está la cosa tentadora tentadora como le metan un buen descuento, encima antes de dividendo, suena demasiado bonito para no ser una trampa gaceloide...



quiza por el dividendo consigan colocar ahora a muy buen precio ienso:


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder pues está la cosa tentadora tentadora como le metan un buen descuento, encima antes de dividendo, suena demasiado bonito para no ser una trampa gaceloide...



Si abre con gap a la baja, yo meto la puntita. Aunque sea una trampa, de aqui a unos meses es recuperable ienso:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Si abre con gap a la baja, yo meto la puntita. Aunque sea una trampa, de aqui a unos meses es recuperable ienso:



El tema es que yo tengo que salir de Enagas para entrar en repsol, y no estoy seguro de cual es la mejor opción... me cago en la leche merche, la verdad es que la recuperación despues de ventas institucionales suele ser rápida... pero demasiado fácil parece para no ser trampa...


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2014)

La banca en verde ... ¿será que Draghi les va a poner el precio del dinero más baratito mañana?


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Se repite demasiado, General. Hablaba del x7 cuando las acciones estaban bastante más "arriba".
> 
> Quizá sea hora de decir x10
> 
> ...



Es una generalidad para indicar que puede acogerse al capítulo 11 o irse al cielo si el sector recuperara.

Si así fuera, el x6, x7, x10 sería lo de menos o no en función del nivel de entrada.

Entrar sólo porque haya bajado mucho o porque parezca barata, es de indocumentados financieros y más en los mercados americanos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema es que yo tengo que salir de Enagas para entrar en repsol, y no estoy seguro de cual es la mejor opción... me cago en la leche merche, la verdad es que la recuperación despues de ventas institucionales suele ser rápida... pero demasiado fácil parece para no ser trampa...



Quizás sea buen momento para entrar en REPSOL ahora... que PEMEX se las está quitando de encima :cook:

La CNMV suspende de cotización las acciones de Repsol - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

tanta palabreria para explicar lo que ya to el mundo sabe , no hay que chicharrear :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Quizás sea buen momento para entrar en REPSOL ahora... que PEMEX se las está quitando de encima :cook:
> 
> La CNMV suspende de cotización las acciones de Repsol - elEconomista.es



Es que es eso, sin necesidad esta salida... posible calentamiento del valor para mejor colocación y guano correctivo post gap...
o.. precio actual correcto, descuento y se cierra el gap el mismo dia, como paso con BME y algunas otras...
Joe que dilema , si no tuviese que cambiar cromos entraría seguro, pero ya teniendo que cambiar... ienso:
Media horita tengo apra decidirme...
Tengo algo mal o el ultimo tick de Enagas es de hace 15 minutos?


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Tiene pinta de quedarse todo bastante plano hoy, a la espera de que llegue la hora de la verdad mañana.




bertok dijo:


> Es una generalidad para indicar que puede acogerse al capítulo 11 o irse al cielo si el sector recuperara.
> 
> Si así fuera, el x6, x7, x10 sería lo de menos o no en función del nivel de entrada.
> 
> Entrar sólo porque haya bajado mucho o porque parezca barata, es de indocumentados financieros y más en los mercados americanos.



Vamos a suponer que no es un problema de información, simplemente que hemos decidido apostar.
hablo por hablar, que nadie se ofenda, es sólo echar unas cuentas

Si yo estuviera dentro y viendo que la caída parece no acabar, simplemente me saldría y reservaría ese dinero para volver a entrar mucho más abajo. 
Aún perdiendo dinero ahora, suponiendo una caída adicional del 50%, se podría entrar nuevamente comprando el doble de acciones (con lo que el x7 pasaría a ser un x14)

y yo que sé... a lo mejor al tener ese dinerillo en el bolsillo a lo mejor ya uno desiste de inmolarse por nada y lo destina a otras energías más limpitas.
Os dejo una pista en spoiler



Spoiler



hoy no hay afoto del sombrero


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que es eso, sin necesidad esta salida... posible calentamiento del valor para mejor colocación y guano correctivo post gap...
> o.. precio actual correcto, descuento y se cierra el gap el mismo dia, como paso con BME y algunas otras...
> Joe que dilema , si no tuviese que cambiar cromos entraría seguro, pero ya teniendo que cambiar... ienso:
> Media horita tengo apra decidirme...
> Tengo algo mal o el ultimo tick de Enagas es de hace 15 minutos?



Por mí, yo ya le adelanto que nones :no: Al menos, hasta que se pase el susto.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2014)

Que precio consideráis bueno pars entrar en repsol? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

royal imtech marcando triple divergencia alcista en rsi-cci-macd

ahora, cualquiera se mete.


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que precio consideráis bueno pars entrar en repsol?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La bolsa desde los Pirineos espera una caída del 3% hoy. Fallan más que una escopeta de feria en ese blog, pero ojalá qeu esta vez acierten 

Cualquier precio por debajo del cierre de ayer me parece cojonudo para meter la puntita.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2014)

Estaremos atentos a las diez 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaremos atentos a las diez
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No hay que esperar tanto....empezaaaamoossss con datos.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No hay que esperar tanto....empezaaaamoossss con datos.



Hola Fran, Me refería a repsol.... Creo haber leído por ahí que empezaba a cotizar a las diez...

Se me vendieron unas sabadell la pasada semana..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

Guanos dias,

ventas record historicas de Porsche en usa. Si regalaran un kg de carbon con cada coche igual subian las anarosas...

Volkswagen : Porsche Reports May Sales â€“ Strong U.S. Debut of New Macan | 4-Traders

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 09:49 ----------

Es ver este tobogan y pensar que lo unico que se puede hacer es girar la pantalla...






---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 09:52 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Mientras estemos por encima de la zona de 1074x, no toca.
> 
> Los veo a cuatro-cinco sesiones vista. (excepto en el escenario que digo al final)
> 
> ...



¿Comienza el guano a paladas esta semana? Que razon tiene el refranero español. Hasta el 40 de mayo no te quites el sayo de plusvalias.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Dato alemán.... vamos mal

Salvado el PMI servicios alemán, huele el Francés e Italiano salvando la situación.


UPPPPPPPPPP

Edit: Tema cámara al final una g16 a precio de risa. Tremenda la diferencia HK Europa ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

los gráficos que cuadran perfectamente en IMTECH: HCH + Abanico bajista



por mirar algo, logaritimico y con pinzas









la triple: hoy y mañana pasa por 1,01-0,99 el "canal"








yo no llevo, pero es la típica que metía orden si fuera española.... claro que luego me cago si cae más


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

3 minutos y dato a nivel europeo...son 70 puntos dependiendo si aguanta 53 o no


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Jun 2014)

Bueno... ya son las 10 pasadas, y sigue suspendida Repsol :|


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

los chicharros entrando en ence
ANÁLISIS ENCE


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

3 décimas de caída, ahora lo analizarán como más les interese.

La lectura que hago es que se está frenando la máquina, y que poco más puede tirar.

La lectura que harán es que esto va parriba y es una pequeña parada en el camino.

Así que nos darán verdor, hasta que Droghi nos regale ojete calor.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Para los Gowex-ianos

GOWEX: Océano de Wifi... - Rankia


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Dato alemán.... vamos mal
> 
> Salvado el PMI servicios alemán, huele el Francés e Italiano salvando la situación.
> 
> ...



Buena elección yo tengo una Canon G6. Fué la primera vez que traicioné a Nikon...


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

PMI servicios eurozona mayo 53,2 vs 53,5 esperado

PMI compuesto 53,5 vs 54,0 de abril

A juzgar por los datos del PMI, *la zona euro se mantuvo en camino de registrar su mejor trimestre de crecimiento económico de los tres últimos años, ya que las recuperaciones observadas tanto en el sector manufacturero como en el sector servicios continuaron en mayo*.

El Índice PMI® Compuesto final de Actividad Total de la Zona Euro de Markit registró 53.5, *sólo ligeramente por debajo de la máxima en casi tres años de abril (54.0), señalando una expansión por undécimo mes consecutivo*.

El sector manufacturero continuó encabezando la recuperación en mayo, a pesar de que la producción y los nuevos pedidos se expandieron a sus ritmos más lentos en seis meses. *La actividad y los nuevos pedidos en el sector servicios aumentaron a sus ritmos más rápidos desde junio de 2011*.

La diferencia entre los resultados de las dos mayores economías se mantuvo amplia en mayo. Alemania siguió registrando un fuerte crecimiento de la actividad total, y tanto los fabricantes como las empresas de servicios se beneficiaron del aumento de los nuevos pedidos recibidos. Por el contrario, en Francia la actividad total volvió a caer en territorio de contracción, reflejando la continua debilidad del mercado nacional francés.

En el resto de las cuatro grandes economías, la actividad total aumentó de nuevo en Italia y España. *El ritmo de crecimiento registró un alza en Italia, y en España se mantuvo cerca de la máxima en siete años registrada en abril*.

*La mejora del comportamiento de la economía de la zona euro siguió prestando apoyo a la creación de empleo en mayo*. El empleo aumentó por segundo mes consecutivo en mayo y aunque la creación de empleo se mantuvo modesta tanto en el sector manufacturero como en el sector servicios, el crecimiento combinado de los niveles de dotación de personal fue el más fuerte desde septiembre de 2011.

Países clasificados por nivel del Índice PMI Compuesto de Actividad Total (mayo)

Alemania 55.6 (flash: 56.1) mínima en 2 meses
España 55.6 mínima en 2 meses
Italia 52.7 máxima en 3 meses
Francia 49.3 (flash: 49.3) mínima en 3 meses

Nota: El dato de mayo para el sector servicios de Irlanda se publica el día 5 junio

Alemania y España registraron nuevos crecimientos del empleo, mientras que Italia observó un ligero aumento por primera vez en tres años. Francia informó de nuevos recortes.

El carácter moderado de la creación de empleo refleja principalmente el hecho de que la demanda, aunque en aumento, se mantuvo débil según los estándares históricos de la encuesta. Dicha debilidad hizo que algunas empresas apoyaran las ventas a través de descuentos de precios. Por el contrario, los precios de compra aumentaron por duodécimo mes consecutivo, ya que la ligera reducción de los costes de los fabricantes estuvo más que compensada por la sólida inflación observada en el sector servicios.

Los precios cobrados disminuyeron en Francia, Italia y España, mientras que Alemania fue el único país que registró un aumento. La tasa de declive en Francia fue especialmente marcada y la más acentuada desde julio de 2013.

Sector Servicios:

El sector servicios de la zona euro siguió recuperándose a un ritmo sólido en mayo. Al nivel 53.2, ligeramente por encima de 53.1 registrado en abril, el Índice de Actividad Comercial del Sector Servicios de la zona euro aumentó hasta su máxima en casi tres años, a pesar de haberse atenuado de su estimación flash precedente de 53.5. La actividad ha aumentado durante diez meses consecutivos.

De los países para los que se disponen de datos del sector servicios de mayo, Alemania registró el ritmo más fuerte de crecimiento de la actividad comercial, que se aceleró hasta alcanzar el más alto desde junio de 2011. España también observó una marcada expansión de la actividad comercial, cuyo ritmo de crecimiento permaneció muy cerca de la máxima en siete años registrada en abril. La actividad comercial también aumentó en Italia, aunque sólo de forma moderada.

Francia siguió siendo un lastre para la recuperación del sector servicios, ya que la actividad empresarial volvió a caer en territorio de contracción tras haber registrado incrementos en marzo y abril. Los nuevos pedidos recibidos por el sector servicios francés disminuyeron por segundo mes consecutivo, proporcionando una prueba más de la continuada debilidad existente en el mercado nacional francés. En contraste, los nuevos pedidos aumentaron en Alemania, Italia y España, y el ritmo de crecimiento aumentó en Alemania e Italia.

Las perspectivas para la economía del sector servicios también permanecieron positivas en mayo. El optimismo empresarial* aumentó hasta uno de sus mejores niveles de los últimos tres años. La confianza aumentó en Francia, Italia y España, pero se moderó en Alemania.

La recuperación del sector servicios apoyó la nueva creación de empleo en mayo. El empleo aumentó por segundo mes consecutivo y, aunque sólo modesto, el ritmo de crecimiento fue el mejor desde septiembre de 2011. Las empresas de servicios en Alemania y España aumentaron de nuevo sus plantillas, en contraste con los continuos recortes observados en Italia y Francia.

La inflación de los precios pagados se aceleró hasta su máxima en cuatro meses en mayo, debido principalmente al aumento de los costes laborales. Se registraron unas tasas más rápidas de la inflación de los costes en los cuatro países principales de la zona euro. Mientras tanto, puesto que el nivel de la demanda sigue siendo débil según los estándares históricos del estudio, las empresas del sector servicios iniciaron un nuevo recorte de las tarifas medias. Los precios cobrados han disminuido ininterrumpidamente durante los últimos dos años y medio.


----------



## garpie (4 Jun 2014)

Cerrada la colocación de acciones de Pemex a 20,10 euros



> Acabamos de conocer, a través de un comunicado remitido por Deutsche Bank a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), que la entidad alemana y Citigroup han cerrado ya la colocación acelerada entre inversores cualificados de un paquete de acciones de Petróleos Mexicanos (Pemex) y PMI Holdings en Repsol representativas de un 7,86% del capital social de la sociedad.
> 
> El importe de la operación ha ascendido a un efectivo total de 2.091.546.846 euros, equivalente a un precio de venta de 20,10 euros por acción.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (4 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno... ya son las 10 pasadas, y sigue suspendida Repsol :|



Se están negociando los bloques en 20,00-20,15 € con un caída próxima al 4%.
Ya vuelve a cotizar.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

20,11 repsol 4% abajo y lo tan tirando mas


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> PMI servicios eurozona mayo 53,2 vs 53,5 esperado
> 
> PMI compuesto 53,5 vs 54,0 de abril
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, lectura positiva, en un artículo precocinado ya que no les ha dado tiempo a analizar y escribirlo. ayyy omaaaaa


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo dicho, lectura positiva, en un artículo precocinado ya que no les ha dado tiempo a analizar y escribirlo. ayyy omaaaaa



Sky is the limit ::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

g16 tiene para remoto wifi la g15 no... aparte de mejor calidad y rapidez
Canon PowerShot G15 vs G16 - Our Analysis

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 02:15 ----------

REPSOL: la han tirado justo a 20,05 hasta el fibo 38 de esta última subida y el fibo23 de la de desde febrero


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2014)

Metí orden a 20.31 y se me han comprando a 20.10....

Amonoh! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 20,11 repsol 4% abajo y lo tan tirando mas



Y sigue estando un pelín cara, no? P/E 30, crecimiento neto de los últimos 3 años negativo, ... Yo no veo que sea una ganga, no?


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y sigue estando un pelín cara, no? P/E 30, crecimiento neto de los últimos 3 años negativo, ... Yo no veo que sea una ganga, no?



Si, es lo que hace que aun no me decida por el cambio de cromo REP/ENG... estoy con la mano en el disparador pero aun no me he decidido...
Eso y que tiene pinta de trampa a kilometros...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

el DAX lleva 2 días en horarias, que esta cayendo, eso sí, con respeto eh!


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el DAX lleva 2 días en horarias, que esta cayendo, eso sí, con respeto eh!



Ibex está rarito.... va a pegar latigazo en breve.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, es lo que hace que aun no me decida por el cambio de cromo REP/ENG... estoy con la mano en el disparador pero aun no me he decidido...
> Eso y que tiene pinta de trampa a kilometros...



Atendiendo meramente a los fundamentales no hay color...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

digamos que ahora mismo, si cerrasemos así para esperar a Mario


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Jun 2014)

Paquetito de 300 REP en 20.085. Pude aguantar espartanamente hata los 20.05, pero no creo que la dejen caer mucho más: al fin y al cabo estamos las gacelas pegándonos por entrar


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> digamos que ahora mismo, si cerrasemos así para esperar a Mario



Dato inglés bueno y ahora hasta las 11 nati de plasti. Eso si, son datos relacionados con la política monetaria y con producción. 

Puede que nos saquen del aburrimiento.

Prefiero una figura verdosa con falsa ruptura al alza.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Paquetito de 300 REP en 20.085. Pude aguantar espartanamente hata los 20.05, pero no creo que la dejen caer mucho más: al fin y al cabo estamos las gacelas pegándonos por entrar



Pues yo me apostaría una DLIA a que la dejan caer de 20 para reventada masiva de stops, no que cierre pero si que lo toque.

Es solo pènsamiento ilusorio y de pensar que son unos cabrones...


----------



## Jose (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y sigue estando un pelín cara, no? P/E 30, crecimiento neto de los últimos 3 años negativo, ... Yo no veo que sea una ganga, no?



Alguien sabe si el pago de dividendo del 6 de junio es con descuento sobre la acción o ¿se ha hecho ampliación para pagarlo como en la de Enero de 2014?.
No he tenido tempo de buscar la info.
saludos


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano está en sell off bestial
> 
> ANR -1,2%
> BTU +0,8%
> ...




hay que ver como un sólo tio con unos mariachis con poder es capaz de cargarse una industria entera


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

si el dax pierde 9870.... 1% más abajo hay otro soporte


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex está rarito.... va a pegar latigazo en breve.



me alegro de verle 

latigazo ? para abajo?

supongo que los indicadores se relajan para mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

Deoleo estudia refinanciar en dólares la deuda de 600 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
podría conseguir ahorros de hasta el 25%


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Que velas mas feas....

"nunca subestimes el poder del gato"
Proverbio de un chino muy sabio.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 10:52 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> me alegro de verle
> 
> latigazo ? para abajo?
> 
> supongo que los indicadores se relajan para mañana?



Sigo viendo verde, hasta que no me pueda sentar....

si hoy empeoran (es decir, verde) Guano del güeno.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo estudia refinanciar en dólares la deuda de 600 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> podría conseguir ahorros de hasta el 25%



Futuro pepito con hipoteca multidivisa?


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Precios y producción en 4 minutejos.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

el pib el previsto


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el pib el previsto



Y los precios de producción igual.... 

La barrida dura metiendo miedo.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Para los que han entrado en Repsol hoy interesante
BolsaCanaria .info | La guerra Pemex – Repsol no descuenta
No parece que le den mucho recorrido a repsol....

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 11:15 ----------

Enagas toda la mañana 21,55-21,60... asi no hay manera...


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Y los precios de producción igual....
> 
> La barrida dura metiendo miedo.





Vaaaamos Nadal.

Aguante, Nadal ::


Hay un "ligero inconveniente" en una posición larga ahora mismo, y es que llevamos ya unas semanas en las que un gordo-gordo está aprovechando todo el rollito expectativas-recompensa del BCE para irse. Y quiero decir... "gordo" de verdad. 

¿Este pull que le ha puesto / le está poniendo a Ud. el culete en tensión hace unos minutos? No son medianos yéndose, es "El Otro" finalizando su evacuación.

Si da por terminado el trabajo por la sesión de hoy, su culete largo queda incólume. Pero si este buen amigo quiere seguir trabajando o le queda volumen por evacuar antes de mañana... pues... bueno... en fin... ::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

DAX en soporte1... 

100 puntos más abajo cierra gap


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Pollo loco....como se lee un fichero en C++ y como se pinta una gráfica?

Comparta códigos leñe!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhh con lo bonito que es Fortran....:ouch:


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos Nadal.
> 
> Aguante, Nadal ::
> 
> ...



En eso estamos de acuerdo, que el giro es inminente.....pero creo (IMHO) que queda un último push, al parecer en el anterior se quedó un huevo fuera. ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollo loco....como se lee un fichero en C++ y como se pinta una gráfica?
> 
> Comparta códigos leñe!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhh con lo bonito que es Fortran....:ouch:




What ! ¿ Leer un fichero en C++ ? ¿ Ud. ? 

Para eso, los hombres de verdad usan el '_vi_' ::

Conocí una vez a un polluelo que usaba el emacs, pero eso lo considero ya una pequeña extravaganza 

En otra ocasión, competí en un concurso de assembler con un tipo que programaba directamente en hexadecimal, sin usar los mnemónicos x86. Un poco _demasiê per le body_, si me pregunta Ud. 

Perdí, por cierto ::


edit: aha... espere, espere... ahora ya le he entendido... que Ud. no quiere leer el fuente, sino que me está preguntando por la operación I/O de lectura de archivos. Qué fueeeerte me parece, que súper strong de la muerte esto. ¿ Por qué no coge a un becario y le dice que vaya tecleando los contenidos del fichero en su programa ? Es que eso de los punteros FILE y tal lo mismo le da algo de urticaria ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Que me mande el cooooooooodigoooo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

10.650: fibo38 y soportillo para rebote desde hoy, pero hemos roto desde apertura la directriz de los "máximos" medios del canal. Las otras veces que ha pasado esto, hemos caído


10615 otra y 10515 la que no deberíamos perder



una teoria gacela como otra cualquiera


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> What ! ¿ Leer un fichero en C++ ? ¿ Ud. ?
> 
> Para eso, los hombres de verdad usan el '_*vi*_' ::
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que me mande el cooooooooodigoooo









Ala disfrute!!!!


----------



## IRobot (4 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> What ! ¿ Leer un fichero en C++ ? ¿ Ud. ?
> 
> Para eso, los hombres de verdad usan el '_vi_' ::



Me logueo para decirle que es usted un cachondo 

ZZ


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que me mande el cooooooooodigoooo




Que stronnnggggg me parece esto chico, oig ::::


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Subasta de bono alemán....


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollo loco....como se lee un fichero en C++ y como se pinta una gráfica?
> 
> Comparta códigos leñe!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhh con lo bonito que es Fortran....:ouch:



Fortran???? Gensanta. Le tenía por alguien un poco más... actualizado :ouch:
Ya .Net y eso ni hablamos no? Lo digo porque igual ahorras algo de tiempo.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

Ebro compra, cualquier parecido con algo subliminal, está en sus cabezas ::


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Para los Gowex-ianos
> 
> GOWEX: Océano de Wifi... - Rankia



Eso sí es un X0 o X10 (incluso para los que nos esteramos tarde), ¿Terra o Google? Ya se verá, pero creo que algún huevo hay que meter en esa cesta.

Aunque, como dije ayer, la competencia (o compradores) son fuertes

kijoputas estos gugelianos

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/f...151715512.html

Google está tan interesado en que sus usuarios estén continuamente conectados a Internet usando sus aplicaciones y productos que está ultimando un plan para que todo el mundo se pueda conectar a Internet gratis.
.
.
.


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Jun 2014)

Pregunta seria: ¿hay opciones EUROPEAS sobre Repsol? He mirado EUREX y MEFF, pero en ambas parece que se trata solo de las americanas. Sin embargo en Interactive Brokers me aparecen las REPEU, solo que no me dan precios (cosas de proxys empresariales, no pagar datos de mercado, o vaya ud a saber).

¿Existen? ¿Dónde están? ¿Viven entre nosotros?


----------



## mpbk (4 Jun 2014)

que pasa nenes, apple va a subir un 30% porque lo digo yo,

de nada......


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Hola amigos entendidos de la bolsa, solo quiero haceros una pregunta muy, muy basica, de un autentico desconocedor total de este mundo.

Supongamos que yo compro 20 acciones del Santander, por ejemplo, 

esas acciones suben o bajan de valor, pero..., rentan algo sin necesidad de venderlas ??

esas acciones dan algun tipo de ganancia, con solo mantenerlas,es decir sin vender nada...

Bueno, perdonad mi ignorancia, gracias anticipadas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Hola amigos entendidos de la bolsa, solo quiero haceros una pregunta muy, muy basica, de un autentico desconocedor total de este mundo.
> 
> Supongamos que yo compro 20 acciones del Santander, por ejemplo,
> 
> ...



Por aqui hay un forero que no para de recordar que consiguio una gorra con su paquetito de acciones de otra grande del ibex...el Santander no sera menos )


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Hola amigos entendidos de la bolsa, solo quiero haceros una pregunta muy, muy basica, de un autentico desconocedor total de este mundo.
> 
> Supongamos que yo compro 20 acciones del Santander, por ejemplo,
> 
> ...



Si y no... 
Te dan un dividendo cada 3-4 meses, peeeeero se descuenta del precio. Aparte si tienes comisión de mantenimiento pues te hacen pagar.

Consejo si quieres ser hinbersó: Compra cuando el pánico recorra las calles y mantienes hasta un momento de exultante alegría como el actual.

Quicir, no vayas a comprar ahora si eres hinbersó.


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si y no...
> Te dan un dividendo cada 3-4 meses, peeeeero se descuenta del precio. Aparte si tienes comisión de mantenimiento pues te hacen pagar.
> 
> Consejo si quieres ser hinbersó: Compra cuando el pánico recorra las calles y mantienes hasta un momento de exultante alegría como el actual.
> ...




No quiero ser hinberso !!!!.

me puedes explicar mas simplemente lo del dividendo sin palabras tecnicas...??


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por aqui hay un forero que no para de recordar que consiguio una gorra con su paquetito de acciones de otra grande del ibex...el Santander no sera menos )



El Santander da un bolso rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ala disfrute!!!!



Mariconsón de chiringuito de la caleta, eso es MATLAB!!!!

Que poca pisca de conosimiento!!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> No quiero ser hinberso !!!!.
> 
> me puedes explicar mas simplemente lo del dividendo sin palabras tecnicas...??



Empecemos por lo simple ¿ Para que quiere alguien comprar aciones? 
Pues porque piensa que esa empresa tiene un buen negocio,que sus directivos son inteligentes y conocen el mercado, que sus beneficios futuros van a aumentar y.... les compra unas acciones más o menos es les dejo mi dinerito.
Que se supone que obtienen a cambio..... el dividendo = una parte del beneficio neto que deciden dar a los accionistas como rentabilidad de las acciones.

PD Dividendo para Dummies capitulo 1

Hace usted bien en no querer ser himbersor


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> No quiero ser hinberso !!!!.
> 
> me puedes explicar mas simplemente lo del dividendo sin palabras tecnicas...??



Me va a hacer trabajar ustec 

Las acciones te dan parte de la propiedad de una empresa, por lo que cuando reparten beneficios te dan una parte proporcional como propietario.

El dividendo es exactamente eso.. aquí tienes por ejemplo los del SAN

BANCO SANTANDER (SAN), Dividendos, Bolsa: rentabilidad por dividendo

La cifra es lo que te dan por cada acción y las fechas, que se suelen repetir en el tiempo (más o menos)

Problema: Que al repartir beneficios la empresa se deshace de activos, por lo que su valor cae, y por ende el valor de la acción. ¿Cuanto? Exactamente lo mismo que el dividendo. Quicir...SAN está a 7.50 p.e. reparte un dividendo de 0.14 ese mismo día pasa a cotizar a 7.36. Ahora puede recuperar o no...ese es otro cantar.

Otro día hablaremos de las ampliaciones de capital, donde en vez de dividendo en Euros te lo dan en nuevas acciones (que por supuesto puedes vender y hacer efectivo el dividendo)

Mas o menos de forma didáctica y simple 8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Hola amigos entendidos de la bolsa, solo quiero haceros una pregunta muy, muy basica, de un autentico desconocedor total de este mundo.
> 
> Supongamos que yo compro 20 acciones del Santander, por ejemplo,
> 
> ...



Depende de la acción, algunas dan dividendos y otras no (para dar dividendos una sociedad, lógicamente, en principio, debería tener beneficios).

El Santander actualmente si da dividendos, con lo que significaría que usted si recibiría ese importe (si decide recibirlo en metálico, ya que también es posible recibir dividendos en forma de acciones).

Eso sí, entre otras consideraciones;

- el importe de los dividendos recibidos se descuenta automáticamente del valor de la acción.
- dividendos pasados no garantizan dividendos futuros.
- Y es posible que los dividendos recibidos no compensen en absoluto las pérdidas que pueda tener por la bajada de la cotización de la acción.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

no están viendo el bosque.

gacelas tiernas atraídas por el ibex... quizás no es mal momento para ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Que stronnnggggg me parece esto chico, oig ::::



Que racanitud, ::



Robopoli dijo:


> Fortran???? Gensanta. Le tenía por alguien un poco más... actualizado :ouch:
> Ya .Net y eso ni hablamos no? Lo digo porque igual ahorras algo de tiempo.



La ultima versión es de 2008 el año siguiente sacan una nueva....tampoco es tan anticuada. Además, lo único que necesito es que sea rápido. Y tampoco mucho. Lo que pasa es que los frikis del grupo han decidido que todos debemos ir migrando a c++ por cuestiones de compatibilidad y en ello estamos.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Piratónnnn 








Recuerde el excel del retorno


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

y la programación de los bancos aun en COBOL...


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2014)

el forero Santon pide info y se la dan ---> ok!

el forero Patapalo pide código y NO se lo dan ---> wrong!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Piratónnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que si que si, está en el portátil con la fuente kaput. Problemente tenga que hacer uno nuevo (1h o asi). Y la verdad, no me da tiempo hacerlo y trolear al pollito a la vez. Trolear al pollito is very serious bussines  (esta tarde me pongo a hacerlo en el curro en una pantalla y en la otra...veo el tenisl! )


Vamoooooooh!


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Ya, el tema es la corrección, es pandorada premium como en los viejos tiempos -30%,40% valores actuales, o con toda la burbuja brutal corrección "mini" 10-15% y venga pa'arriba, yo ya no se que creer pero me dan brutales ganas de liquidar todo y guardarme los Euros sobre todo viendo que por aquí andan mucho ultimamente los pesos pesados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> el forero Santon pide info y se la dan ---> ok!
> 
> el forero Patapalo pide código y NO se lo dan ---> wrong!














En la foto de Monlove, ¿a Cristiano le va a salir un alien por la garganta?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

chicharreros entrando en Ence y no pinta muy bien ahora mismo. Con la buena pinta que tenía hace 3 días...

compren chicharros.info compren que hasta 2,30 hay recorrido


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Por cierto al final a Repsol si la han tirado por debajo de 20


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Vale, gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda !!


----------



## Muttley (4 Jun 2014)

Y muy importante, dividendos actuales no garantizan dividendos futuros. 

La bolsa no es un plazo fijo.

Invertir siempre dinero que no se necesita y que no "importa" perder


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

igual es mejor que se compre un piso. dicen que están subiendo. y el año que viene con la subida BRUTAL que va a haber, lo pasa al doble de precio .

santón


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Y muy importante, dividendos actuales no garantizan dividendos futuros.
> 
> La bolsa no es un plazo fijo.
> 
> Invertir siempre dinero que no se necesita y que no "importa" perder



Ey bokkie!!!!








Siguiendo FRO!


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Y muy importante, dividendos actuales no garantizan dividendos futuros.
> 
> La bolsa no es un plazo fijo.
> 
> Invertir siempre dinero que no se necesita y que no "importa" perder




No es un plazo fijo, pero es muyyy parecido.

Si yo compro ahora mismo una accion del Santander que vale 100 euros, puede bajar la bolsa y que pase a valer 80 euros...

Pero siempre obtendre el dividendo cada 3-4 meses !!!!, porque el Santander reparte dividendos...

Entonces no voy a ser tan tonto como para vender mi accion hasta que por lo menos no valga mas de 100, pero los dividendos los seguiré recibiendo mientras mantenga esa accion...es un win-win !!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual es mejor que se compre un piso. dicen que están subiendo. y el año que viene con la subida BRUTAL que va a haber, lo pasa al doble de precio .
> 
> santón



Oiga, que habemus seres sensibles al tema en este foro 

Yo quiero vender pronto para evitar mayores bajadas.... no me trolee ienso:




Estoy de la Gowex hasta el moño postizo.... hay gato encerrado seguro veremos que pasa después del 17. Si alguien tiene un candil para echar luz que informe


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que racanitud, ::
> 
> 
> 
> La ultima versión es de 2008 el año siguiente sacan una nueva....tampoco es tan anticuada. Además, lo único que necesito es que sea rápido. Y tampoco mucho. Lo que pasa es que los frikis del grupo han decidido que todos debemos ir migrando a c++ por cuestiones de compatibilidad y en ello estamos.



Estuve trabajando un tiempo con un compañero que llevaba en fortran desde el año 80 y algo, cuando se trabajaba con tarjetas perforadas y esas cosas. El tío tenía una librería de código propia que ya quisiera el MSDN y era pedirle cualquier cosa y la tenía en un momento por lo que en general el tío vivía la vidorra padre. Como renegaba de programar con cualquier otra cosa nos las compusimos para crear librerías en C++ compatibles con fortran y librerías fortran compatibles con C++ para que no fuera un marciano trabajando solo en un rincón y tuviera un poco más de productividad dentro del grupo. El experimento salió bien pero al principio fue un pifostio de muy señor mío.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Entonces no voy a ser tan tonto como para vender mi accion hasta que por lo menos no valga mas de 100, pero los dividendos los seguiré recibiendo mientras mantenga esa accion...es un win-win !!!!



El razonamiento es impecable desde luego ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> No es un plazo fijo, pero es muyyy parecido.
> 
> Si yo compro ahora mismo una accion del Santander que vale 100 euros, puede bajar la bolsa y que pase a valer 80 euros...
> 
> ...



O no, si el Santander no tiene beneficios puede quedarse sin dividendo y sin valor en las acciones... no seria la primera vez...acuerdese del Banesto de Mario Conde, por no hablar de las ampliaciones de capital, pero eso comomenciono FranR es de segundo curso


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> No es un plazo fijo, pero es muyyy parecido.
> 
> Si yo compro ahora mismo una accion del Santander que vale 100 euros, puede bajar la bolsa y que pase a valer 80 euros...
> 
> ...



Estás trolleando no¿?
Dinos eso a los de TEF que ha recortado dividendo... y otras que lo han suspendido... o mejor aun a los de pescanova....


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> O no, si el Santander no tiene beneficios puede quedarse sin dividendo y sin valor en las acciones... no seria la primera vez...acuerdese del Banesto de Mario Conde, por no hablar de las ampliaciones de capital, pero eso comomenciono FranR es de segundo curso




Pero Ajetreo, seamos realistas, eso es casi imposible que ocurra !!!

Joder, la bolsa es un gran desconocido, y puede ser muy rentable.

Es muy dificil que pierdas dinero, joder, no sabia todo esto.


----------



## Rodrigo (4 Jun 2014)

Carne de -40% 

Lo de que los dividendos se descuentan de la cotización deben ser los padres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> No es un plazo fijo, pero es muyyy parecido.
> 
> Si yo compro ahora mismo una accion del Santander que vale 100 euros, puede bajar la bolsa y que pase a valer 80 euros...
> 
> ...



Mal, muy Mal. De hecho mal Zeus, muy mal!!!!!!. 

Te lo resumo. Si no puedo vende mi casa (sacar plusvalias), la alquilo (recibir devidendos) y si no la alquilo la quemo (compro ANRs) !! 

Cuidado con el coste de oportunidad. A veces es mejor estarse quitecito.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2014)

Una mandrilada está al caer...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

presentenle a montoro también


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mal, muy Mal. De hecho mal Zeus, muy mal!!!!!!.
> 
> Te lo resumo. Si no puedo vende mi casa (sacar plusvalias), la alquilo (recibir devidendos) y si no la alquilo la quemo (compro ANRs) !!
> 
> Cuidado con el coste de oportunidad. A veces es mejor estarse quitecito.



y si no me pagan lo que vale: *la destrozo*.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-vale-dinero-de-darla-al-banco-destrozo.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Pero Ajetreo, seamos realistas, eso es casi imposible que ocurra !!!
> 
> Joder, la bolsa es un gran desconocido, y puede ser muy rentable.
> 
> *Es muy dificil que pierdas dinero,* joder, no sabia todo esto.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mal, muy Mal. De hecho mal Zeus, muy mal!!!!!!.
> 
> Te lo resumo. Si no puedo vende mi casa (sacar plusvalias), la alquilo (recibir devidendos) y si no la alquilo la quemo (compro ANRs) !!
> 
> Cuidado con el coste de oportunidad. A veces es mejor estarse quitecito.



Entre esto y lo del pico y la pala de ayer...
:XX: que cabrones...


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2014)

lástima que borrasen del youtube el vídeo de "gañan inversor intereconomia" ... qué ejemplo tan bueno para mostrar al forero 

muy importante!!! lo de "gañan" no va por nadieeeee, es así como se buscaba el vídeo


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entre esto y lo del pico y la pala de ayer...
> :XX: que cabrones...



Hay gente con menos tacto y sensibilidad que un ladrillo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entre esto y lo del pico y la pala de ayer...
> :XX: que cabrones...



Hey, que yo llevo ANRs (200 ) Para sentir el vértigo del riesgo, la adrenalina, la compañia de pandoro!!!!

Pero ya me han chafao todas esas sensaciones, es muy dificil palmar pasta en la bolsa.... ::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Me parece que tenemos borne de batería hungariana nuevo por el hilo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me parece que tenemos borne de batería hungariana nuevo por el hilo



Malvada especuladora!!!!!! Yo le voy a dar una nueva oportunidad. Los comienzos en este hilo son duros. o


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto al final a Repsol si la han tirado por debajo de 20



¿Cuando pagaba el euro de dividendo extra, el viernes?
Porque bajar dos eurazos (un 10%) en cuatro días, es para mirarlo. (Algo así hizo a finales de enero)

Aunque mi humilde opinión es como la del que pone esta noticia sin fotos

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...ición-cartel-rihanna-sugerente-105332291.html
El Reino Unido restringe la exhibición de un cartel de Rihanna por "sugerente"

Para no hacerle niputocaso.

Hablando de regalos, Ibertrola un gorrohortera, Satan-der una bolsucha de los chinos (roja eso sí, a juego con el título del hilo) ¿Repsol regala aceite pal coche o entradas para moto GP, por ejemplo?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Yo sigo con mi dilema visillero. He encontrado una casa que me gusta mucho.
Es una casa que está en un pueblo que me encanta, rodeado de zonas verdes, cerca de Madrid, bien comunicado, a 7 minutos en coche del cole de la prole (ahora estamos en otro municipio) y a 14 minuntos de mi trabajo. En transporte público está a 20 minutos del centro de la capital del reino.
Además la casa está nueva y tiene un tamaño perfecto para nosotros con un jardín que iba a dar mucho juego.
El problema es que los tíos piden un pastoncio y no lo bajan por que ya han palmado como un 35% de su valor de compra y además han metido pasta en mejoras.
La idea es vivir allí hasta que la prole se independice dentro de 20 o 30 años o cuando ellos quieran pero la sensación de estar comprando fuera de mercado me repatea. 
Por otro lado como esa casa en esa zona solo hay esa.
Agggggghhhhhh... Dilema visillero infinito... comprar o no comprar....


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Malvada especuladora!!!!!! Yo le voy a dar una nueva oportunidad. Los comienzos en este hilo son duros. o



sip!
qué recuerdos ... sniff sniff


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip!
> qué recuerdos ... sniff sniff



Y qué pena por los que faltan, o se dejan ver poco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

"Sutil" forma de hacernos ver que hasta el apuntador entra en bolsa...

Espero que el sargento tenga adecentada la trinchera...


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

rihanna siempre sube


el ibex cuando paga dividendo?

y calopez?


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Lo de Banesto y Mario Conde ha ocurrido una vez en treinta años.

Si es muy habitual que los bancos grandes suspendan o dejen de repartir dividendos solo tenias que decirlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi dilema visillero. He encontrado una casa que me gusta mucho.
> Es una casa que está en un pueblo que me encanta, rodeado de zonas verdes, cerca de Madrid, bien comunicado, a 7 minutos en coche del cole de la prole (ahora estamos en otro municipio) y a 14 minuntos de mi trabajo. En transporte público está a 20 minutos del centro de la capital del reino.
> Además la casa está nueva y tiene un tamaño perfecto para nosotros con un jardín que iba a dar mucho juego.
> El problema es que los tíos piden un pastoncio y no lo bajan por que ya han palmado como un 35% de su valor de compra y además han metido pasta en mejoras.
> ...




Tu lado reptiliano es el que está hablando... (de alquiler no hay nada parecido?)


----------



## Crash (4 Jun 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Y muy importante, dividendos actuales no garantizan dividendos futuros.
> 
> *La bolsa no es un plazo fijo.*
> 
> Invertir siempre dinero que no se necesita y que no "importa" perder



Por no ser, ya ni siquiera un plazo fijo es un plazo fijo.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi dilema visillero. He encontrado una casa que me gusta mucho.
> Es una casa que está en un pueblo que me encanta, rodeado de zonas verdes, cerca de Madrid, bien comunicado, a 7 minutos en coche del cole de la prole (ahora estamos en otro municipio) y a 14 minuntos de mi trabajo. En transporte público está a 20 minutos del centro de la capital del reino.
> Además la casa está nueva y tiene un tamaño perfecto para nosotros con un jardín que iba a dar mucho juego.
> El problema es que los tíos piden un pastoncio y no lo bajan por que ya han palmado como un 35% de su valor de compra y además han metido pasta en mejoras.
> ...




Cuanto tiempo lleva mirando???
Si lleva menos de seis meses y solo tiene esta en cartera tiene que seguir mirando. Si no bajan el precio y esta el m2 a la media de la zona puede esperar, no la van a vender mañana, solo hay que prisas si el precio es muy bueno.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 13:31 ----------




Santon dijo:


> Lo de Banesto y Mario Conde ha ocurrido una vez en treinta años.
> 
> Si es muy habitual que los bancos grandes suspendan o dejen de repartir dividendos solo tenias que decirlo.



El BBVA estaba a 18 euros, ahora anda por 9,3 por mucho dividendo que haya pagado ha perdido la mitad de su valor y se lo dice una pillada


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu lado reptiliano es el que está hablando... (de alquiler no hay nada parecido?)



Lado reptiliano?? Llevo alrededor de un año en burbuja y todavía no domino toda la jerga ::
Ojalá hubiera algo parecido de alquiler pero nada... Lo que si hay son casas más viejas por la zona no iguales pero similares pero si quisiera dejarla por dentro como esta me gastaría lo mismo aproximadamente.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El razonamiento es impecable desde luego ::::::



Diga usted que sí, alguien tiene que quedarse con los papelitos...

Buenos días, mañana liada. A los osos el SP nos hace ojitos...

Ayer hubo meneo en opciones y algo tambien en ETFs y algunos Blues...

Ni idea de si queda tirón al alza a o no. Pero los 1929... pueden acabar siendo premonitorios. Recuerden que el 1934 nuestro leoncio de cabecera ya nos arrancaba otra serie al alza...

El DAX ya se hizo el estirón hasta los 9990. ¿nos lo van a poner tan a huevo de llevarlo a 10 y darle la vuelta? y un jamón!!


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo lleva mirando???
> Si lleva menos de seis meses y solo tiene esta en cartera tiene que seguir mirando. Si no bajan el precio y esta el m2 a la media de la zona puede esperar, no la van a vender mañana, solo hay que prisas si el precio es muy bueno.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 13:31 ----------
> ...




Pero Ajetreo...la bolsa ha subido mucho últimamente !!!!!

Es que el BBVA no ha subido tambien ???


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Pero Ajetreo...la bolsa ha subido mucho últimamente !!!!!
> 
> Es que el BBVA no ha subido tambien ???



Siii de 4 a 9 (2012 -2014) pero primero bajo de 18 a 4
Se llama renta variable por eso sube y baja y es gallega, nunca se sabe si está subiendo o bajando


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo lleva mirando???
> Si lleva menos de seis meses y solo tiene esta en cartera tiene que seguir mirando. Si no bajan el precio y esta el m2 a la media de la zona puede esperar, no la van a vender mañana, solo hay que prisas si el precio es muy bueno.



Llevo mirando año y medio pero más seriamente desde hace un año. Tengo otros candidatos pero a todos les falla algo menos a este que lo que le falla es el precio ::
El precio del m2 es un 20% inferior al de la zona según idealista pero es que es una casa muy grande y siempre es más barato el metro que en pisos o duplex.... 
El problema de esta casa es que no hay mucha oferta por esa zona y mucho menos casas de esas características y que si llega alguien con la billetera y la engancha game over...
Eso lo sabe el vendedor y por eso el muy perraco está atrincherado sin bajar ni un sólo céntimo


----------



## Santon (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Siii de 4 a 9 (2012 -2014) pero primero bajo de 18 a 4
> Se llama renta variable por eso sube y baja y es gallega, nunca se sabe si está subiendo o bajando




Joder, pero eso fue antes del crack...tambien muchos se quedaron pillados con sus casas e hipotecas, que es peor.

Las aguas han vuelto a su cauce.


Bueno, muchas gracias a todos, me ha quedad una cosa clara, salvo hecatombe, si compro acciones de bancos grandes hoy, salvo hecatombe, recibire ua renta cada 3-4 meses, y podre vender mis acciones a parte, cuando crea conveniente.

Muchas gracias por viestra ayuda !!!!


----------



## Que viene (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Lo de Banesto y Mario Conde ha ocurrido una vez en treinta años.
> 
> Si es muy habitual que los bancos grandes suspendan o dejen de repartir dividendos solo tenias que decirlo.



También está el Mario Dragui ...


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Joder, pero eso fue antes del crack...tambien muchos se quedaron pillados con sus casas e hipotecas, que es peor.
> 
> Las aguas han vuelto a su cauce.
> 
> ...



Suerte...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Que viene (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Las aguas han vuelto a su cauce.



::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Joder, pero eso fue antes del crack...tambien muchos se quedaron pillados con sus casas e hipotecas, que es peor.
> 
> Las aguas han vuelto a su cauce.
> 
> ...



Pos vale, si ese es el resumen que hace usted de toda la información que le han dado... allá usted con su patrimonio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Siii de 4 a 9 (2012 -2014) pero primero bajo de 18 a 4
> Se llama renta variable por eso sube y baja y es gallega, nunca se sabe si está subiendo o bajando



Ha usado la primera imagen que aparecia en google con "gallega" )

Pero hombre,haberse esmerado un poco mas para mantener el nivel de hilo,que un poco mas abajo aparecia esta :fiufiu: (entre cientos de imagenes de pulpos y lacones)


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi dilema visillero. He encontrado una casa que me gusta mucho.
> Es una casa que está en un pueblo que me encanta, rodeado de zonas verdes, cerca de Madrid, bien comunicado, a 7 minutos en coche del cole de la prole (ahora estamos en otro municipio) y a 14 minuntos de mi trabajo. En transporte público está a 20 minutos del centro de la capital del reino.
> Además la casa está nueva y tiene un tamaño perfecto para nosotros con un jardín que iba a dar mucho juego.
> El problema es que los tíos piden un pastoncio y no lo bajan por que ya han palmado como un 35% de su valor de compra y además han metido pasta en mejoras.
> ...



Ni lo dudes, compra.

Hay zonas y zonas.

Si luego te cansas, pues la vendes (todos los medios dicen que ya estamos despegando).

Si te fuera mal, la quemas o si no te da tiempo la destrozas.

Mode palillero OFF


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

Creo que el forero Santon, de ahora en adelante el que invento la rueda, tiene razon. Solo tenemos que comprar acciones de san o bbva pero esta ultima es para mas pobres, para ganar dinero.

Mañana ire al banco, y esta vez si me saldre con un griton de euros de prestamo metidos en acciones del propio banco. Tambien me conformo con el neceser a juego con la maleta.


----------



## Chila (4 Jun 2014)

Dificil robopoli. Apretadles un poco con el precio, ¿no?


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pos vale, si ese es el resumen que hace usted de toda la información que le han dado... allá usted con su patrimonio.



Que tal anda pecatita-2?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli, haga una tasación "on line" con tinsa, así se hace una idea. Elija "Stima Premium" 

Tasación y Valoración Oficial - Tinsa

Tiene que registrarse y gastar 20 euracos pero se hace una idea de precio REAL de venta de inmuebles similares. A eso le suma usted los extras. A mi me resulto util 

Si hace falta nos da el teléfono y llamamos todos diciendo que está muuuy cara y que no interesa.


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2014)

¿gallega?

pensaba que era la fusión de Trichet + Ratzinger :8:

:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Hoygan malvados especuladores, el IDLR no le importa esperar 40años 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha usado la primera imagen que aparecia en google con "gallega" )
> 
> Pero hombre,haberse esmerado un poco mas para mantener el nivel de hilo,que un poco mas abajo aparecia esta :fiufiu: (entre cientos de imagenes de pulpos y lacones)



Pense que a esa pregunta, esa señora. )


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Hola amigos entendidos de la bolsa, solo quiero haceros una pregunta muy, muy basica, de un autentico desconocedor total de este mundo.
> 
> Supongamos que yo compro 20 acciones del Santander, por ejemplo,
> 
> ...










*COMPRE, COMPRE*


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Lo de Banesto y Mario Conde ha ocurrido una vez en treinta años.
> 
> Si es muy habitual que los bancos grandes suspendan o dejen de repartir dividendos solo tenias que decirlo.



como lo de bankia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoygan malvados especuladores, el IDLR no le importa esperar 40años
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Todos calvos, hasta nos reinara una tal Leonor. 

Ciertamente me parecia mucho mas gracioso Bourne de Bateria, con aquellos hungaros metidos en conspiraciones del san, y que el habia logrado saber por contactos de la internete clandestina.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Creo que el forero Santon, de ahora en adelante el que invento la rueda, tiene razon. Solo tenemos que comprar acciones de san o bbva pero esta ultima es para mas pobres, para ganar dinero.
> 
> Mañana ire al banco, y esta vez si me saldre con un griton de euros de prestamo metidos en acciones del propio banco. Tambien me conformo con el neceser a juego con la maleta.



Si no te hubieras metido en Valde-bobos, ahora podrías ir de la mano del nuevo forero y hacerte millonario :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Te dije que la estabas cagando ::::::

Ya no puedes cambiar ni el puto Audi 100 y te quitas las ansias wannabes con los videos youtube del Porsche Macan :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


>



El gorro no era muy de mi agrado, pero esa bolsa, esa bolsa para deporte esta genial, cuentanos mas Cuerdo Tono...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estoy de la Gowex hasta el moño postizo.... hay gato encerrado seguro veremos que pasa después del 17. Si alguien tiene un candil para echar luz que informe



Yo lo que puedo decirle por técnico es que no sé qué hará dentro de unos días, pero si corrige antes deberá chocarse con los 21. Dicho de otra forma, si uno apuesta porque baja, pues convendría dejar una orden de venta en ese entorno; si apuesta porque suba... pues conviene estar pegado a la pantalla cuando se acerque a ese valor.

Por cierto, mañana me daba un mínimo por fibo en el tiempo, pero como dice siempre Ane, puede equivocarse por un día... así que podría ser el de hoy perfectamente. Si hoy no pierde los 19.44 al cierre sería buena señal entiendo yo, aunque sólo a corto plazo claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha usado la primera imagen que aparecia en google con "gallega" )
> 
> Pero hombre,haberse esmerado un poco mas para mantener el nivel de hilo,que un poco mas abajo aparecia esta :fiufiu: (entre cientos de imagenes de pulpos y lacones)



Peanut smuggler!!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ni lo dudes, compra.
> 
> Hay zonas y zonas.
> 
> ...



Que mamón! Por un momento pensaba que estabas hablando en serio ::

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 14:08 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Dificil robopoli. Apretadles un poco con el precio, ¿no?



Los tíos no se menean. Prefieren perder la venta...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si no te hubieras metido en Valde-bobos, ahora podrías ir de la mano del nuevo forero y hacerte millonario :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Te dije que la estabas cagando ::::::
> 
> Ya no puedes cambiar ni el puto Audi 100 y te quitas las ansias wannabes con los videos youtube del Porsche Macan :XX::XX::XX:



Sargento ventas record de Porsche en USA, supongo que algo parecido sucede en VdBB-premium™, donde cada dia que pasan se asientas mas y mas directivos de BBVA Quiero.

......porsche macan, no seria mala opcion de compra, pero existiendo el nuevo x4 es como comprar telefonica a 9 euros o inditex a 60, el segundo siempre es mucho mejor opcion. No es mala opcion un SUV para un ValdeBeBiano, es como un corto que cubra la cartera, quizas en un madmax muy improbable sea necesario el offroad para llegar hasta el fastrack de la T4.


----------



## Chila (4 Jun 2014)

un dia lo dijo tono:
Zona, servicios, acceso al trabajo, estado del inmueble y precio.
Si te puedes permitir el sobreprecio, y lo demas te cuadra...valoralo por lo menos.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Robopoli, haga una tasación "on line" con tinsa, así se hace una idea. Elija "Stima Premium"
> 
> Tasación y Valoración Oficial - Tinsa
> 
> ...



jajajajajaja! Me imagino a medio HVEI llamando y enviando enlaces del cuadro de mando burbujista y al hilo de catacrock 
Nada... como dicen en Minesota "Eshhhto ehh lo que hay". 
Se trata de tomar una decisión y ya está. 
Muchas gracias a todos!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El gorro no era muy de mi agrado, pero esa bolsa, esa bolsa para deporte esta genial, cuentanos mas Cuerdo Tono...



No tengo mucho tiempo, que estoy cocinando y me se va a a pegar el guiso

Sin entrar en detalles, la estragia es sencilla. El bolso es para meter las plusvis y el gorro para salir de incógnito del país sin que Montoro te pille


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que me mande el cooooooooodigoooo



ya te lo mando yo

Input/output with files - C++ Tutorials


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

Yo también quiero el C+ y si puede ser con el gol televisión mejor


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Alaska Air : Reports May Operational Results | 4-Traders


> *Alaska Air : Reports May Operational Results*
> 06/04/2014 | 08:01am US/Eastern
> Recommend:
> 0
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo también quiero el C+ y si puede ser con el gol televisión mejor



El peor chiste del hilo.

Congrats!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que tal anda pecatita-2?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Muy bien, la verdad es que es bastante buena y duerme muy bien por la noche. De día es otra cosa, está mucho rato despierta y lo que es peor, en brazos. Es dejarla en la cuna y poseerse como la niña del exorcista. Tengo que revisar por si hay pinchos en el colchón.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 14:50 ----------

Por cierto, ayer entré en gamesa... :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Santon dijo:


> Joder, pero eso fue antes del crack...tambien muchos se quedaron pillados con sus casas e hipotecas, que es peor.
> 
> Las aguas han vuelto a su cauce.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo no hemos sabido explicarnos.... ENTRAR AHORA tiene la alta probabilidad de que te deje el dinero pillado 3-4 años. 

Los bancos están o van a ampliar capital, con lo que se diluye el valor de la acción. 

Un consejo, pilla una gráfica del banco que quieras comprar a 20 años y mira donde estamos. ¿No crees que lo más fácil es que empiece un ciclo bajista?

Pues eso, si vas a entrar para pillar rentas tranquilamente, hazlo en un valle no en un pico :no: y ganará dividendos y lo que suba la acción.

Recuerda que por ahí tenemos mucha gente con BBVA por encima de 15 que no recuperarán el principal en, mínimo 5 años, más lo que llevan a la espalda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Dando lecciones a IDLR?
Habrase visto!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Vamos a sacar un cadáver del armario 

Spanish stocks - Factors to watch on Wednesday | Reuters



> *CODERE*
> Spanish gaming group Codere, with 1 billion euros of debt, may file for bankruptcy after failing to reach an agreement with bondholders to restructure debt before a June 4 deadline, Expansion reported, citing unnamed sources close to the debt talks.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo lo que puedo decirle por técnico es que no sé qué hará dentro de unos días, pero si corrige antes deberá chocarse con los 21. Dicho de otra forma, si uno apuesta porque baja, pues convendría dejar una orden de venta en ese entorno; si apuesta porque suba... pues conviene estar pegado a la pantalla cuando se acerque a ese valor.
> 
> Por cierto, mañana me daba un mínimo por fibo en el tiempo, pero como dice siempre Ane, puede equivocarse por un día... así que podría ser el de hoy perfectamente. Si hoy no pierde los 19.44 al cierre sería buena señal entiendo yo, aunque sólo a corto plazo claro.



Pues vaya tropezón, ahí ahí anda.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos a sacar un cadáver del armario
> 
> Spanish stocks - Factors to watch on Wednesday | Reuters



"HIMBOCO" a Depeche.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llevo mirando año y medio pero más seriamente desde hace un año. Tengo otros candidatos pero a todos les falla algo menos a este que lo que le falla es el precio ::
> El precio del m2 es un 20% inferior al de la zona según idealista pero es que es una casa muy grande y siempre es más barato el metro que en pisos o duplex....
> El problema de esta casa es que no hay mucha oferta por esa zona y mucho menos casas de esas características y que si llega alguien con la billetera y la engancha game over...
> Eso lo sabe el vendedor y por eso el muy perraco está atrincherado sin bajar ni un sólo céntimo




¿A la zona cero, Bar de beibas?
Mirusté, primero si la casa le gusta, si le gustaría criar a su prole en ese ambiente (cole, tiendas, parques, bares, vecinos ... ) si se ve dentro de ¿Cuanto tiempo tardará en liquidar la zipoteca? pues dentro de esos x años ¿Se ve usté viviendo ahí? (El ascensor y escalera cuentan)
Y echar números, tres de stress.
Suerte en la negociación, yo incluso siendo bertokiano, no creo que sea mala época ya para invertir (en un hogar, no especulante) teniendo posibles y a buenos precios (los fondos buitres ya lo hacen)


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos a sacar un cadáver del armario
> 
> Spanish stocks - Factors to watch on Wednesday | Reuters









---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 13:53 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿A la zona cero, Bar de beibas?
> Mirusté, primero si la casa le gusta, si le gustaría criar a su prole en ese ambiente (cole, tiendas, parques, bares, vecinos ... ) si se ve dentro de ¿Cuanto tiempo tardará en liquidar la zipoteca? pues dentro de esos x años ¿Se ve usté viviendo ahí? (El ascensor y escalera cuentan)
> Y echar números, tres de stress.
> Suerte en la negociación, yo incluso siendo bertokiano, no creo que sea mala época ya para invertir (en un hogar, no especulante) teniendo posibles y a buenos precios (los fondos buitres ya lo hacen)



Hay cosas para entrar ya después de negociar, pero la mayor parte de la peña sigue en las nubes (los PAUs del Norte de Madrid son un claro ejemplo aunque ya no es cuestión de comprar si no que no valen nada porque cualquier día se cae una urbanización y hace una matanza).

El tema es que hay que tener mucha pasta porque el futuro en españa tiene una pinta difícil a 10 años vista y la crujida de IBIs, mantenimiento, comunidades, consumos, ..... va a ser la hostia.

Habría que pagar a tocateja y que el desembolso no excediera el 50% de los ahorros ..... muy difícil.

En todo caso, la situación y expectativas de cada uno hace que cada potencial operación sea un mundo diferente.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

Bueno, pues nada... up we go...!

Que se puede dar la vuelta cuando quiera, pero ni idea de cuando va a querer. ¿alguien con ganas de aguantarle 80 puntos en contra al SP? Pues eso.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿A la zona cero, Bar de beibas?
> Mirusté, primero si la casa le gusta, si le gustaría criar a su prole en ese ambiente (cole, tiendas, parques, bares ... ) si se ve dentro de *¿Cuanto tiempo tardará en liquidar la zipoteca?* pues dentro de esos x años ¿Se ve usté viviendo ahí? (El ascensor y escalera cuentan)
> Y echar números, tres de stress.
> Suerte en la negociación, yo incluso siendo bertokiano, no creo que sea mala época ya para invertir (en un hogar, no especulante) teniendo posibles y a buenos precios (los fondos buitres ya lo hacen)



La zipoteca sería lo de menos y podríamos liquidarla mucho antes de cambiar de casa salvo imprevistos que pueden surgir en la vida.
Ná... si al final es un poco la malababa por saber que puedo estar comprando por encima de lo que seguramente podría comprar en otras circunstancias  
El ejercicio que creo que tengo que hacer es el de pensar en el largo plazo y en que es una casa para vivir con la familia muchos años más cómodos que ahora (hacemos todos muchos kms para ir a los coles, trabajos y demás) pero el lado burbujarra me tiene secuestrada la voluntad :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

* Desde un punto de vista de comprador-alquilarestirareldinero.

La compra de una vivienda es, para la mayoría de la gente el mayor gasto/inversión/decisión de su vida (En cualquier caso, una de las que más consecuencias futuras conllevan)
Para comprar un coche, o una camisa, miramos, remiramos, probamos, comparamos .....
Pues para un gasto 10.000 o 100 veces mayor, 100 o 10.000 veces más.

* Cuando uno acierta, la seguridad, comodidad, felicidad en fin, recompensa.

Lo de los imprevistos, positivos (lotería, aumento de sueldo ... ) como los negativos deben tenerse en cuenta, contando con la probabilidad de que puedan ocurrir.

Si yo fuera a comprar una casa me proyectaría en el futuro al mes en que pagara la última cuota y me vería a mí, a mi familia, a la casa y al barrio.
Lo compararía con donde vivo y con lo que habría hecho con el dinero no gastado (Incluso teniendolo a plazo fijo en .... Bankia, por ejemplo)


----------



## sr.anus (4 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada... up we go...!
> 
> Que se puede dar la vuelta cuando quiera, pero ni idea de cuando va a querer. ¿alguien con ganas de aguantarle 80 puntos en contra al SP? Pues eso.



Demasiao pandoro para mi








Que alguien me envie un privado cuando empiece a bajar de verdad


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La zipoteca sería lo de menos y podríamos liquidarla mucho antes de cambiar de casa salvo imprevistos que pueden surgir en la vida.
> Ná... si al final es un poco la malababa por saber que puedo estar comprando por encima de lo que seguramente podría comprar en otras circunstancias
> El ejercicio que creo que tengo que hacer es el de pensar en el largo plazo y en que es una casa para vivir con la familia muchos años más cómodos que ahora (hacemos todos muchos kms para ir a los coles, trabajos y demás) pero el lado burbujarra me tiene secuestrada la voluntad :ouch:



No es cuestión de amargarse ni no tener huevos de meterse.

El tema es valorar qué ocurre en un plazo de 3-5 años si has perdido el curro y la indemnización es un 50% a lo que tienes calculado ahora.

Gestión del riesgo potencial.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El ejercicio que creo que tengo que hacer es el de pensar en el largo plazo y en que es una casa para vivir con la familia muchos años más cómodos que ahora (hacemos todos muchos kms para ir a los coles, trabajos y demás) pero el lado burbujarra me tiene secuestrada la voluntad :ouch:



Lo que se llama calidad de vida.... poder prescindir de un coche para todo, todos mirando la pela para ver donde vivimos y despues nos metemos panzás de casi 40k km al año, pagando ivtms, multas y reparaciones como tontacos.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues vaya tropezón, ahí ahí anda.



Cada vez que abro la boca suben mis minusvalías, creo que mejor me vuelvo a la cueva y ya si eso en 6 meses vuelvo a aparecer por aquí ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 13:53 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr. Sargento,
Que mire que al final me va a convencer usted para que compre :XX::XX::XX:
La zona de por sí es más cara que otras entre otras cosas porque es un municipio que no tiene margen de crecimiento y no es Valdebobos


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

@robopoli delia literalmente se muere, mira que tengo entrada prevista en 0,55 o asi pero estamos ya en minimos de año y he leido asi por encima que igual no tienen caja ni para acabar el año, es así o he leido mal?


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Anda jugando con la clavícula de un modo que es mejor no mirar, creo que igual puede ser un HCH que un recorte para seguir subiendo fffffffffffffffff.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Lo que se llama calidad de vida.... poder prescindir de un coche para todo, todos mirando la pela para ver donde vivimos y despues nos metemos panzás de casi 40k km al año, pagando ivtms, multas y reparaciones como tontacos.



Ve? Lo bueno de Euskadi es que no hay nada que esté a 40 km... ::


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Sobre la casa y si es para ganar calidad de vida yo lo haría, al final por mucho que baje la vivienda estás buscando algo muy muy concreto, eso que buscas puede que no vuelva a aparecer y si no te va a suponer mucho problema pagarla no veo el problema, comprar en mínimos es siempre muy dificil.
Siempre gestionando el riesgo como te comentan , pero me parece que esos deberes ya los has hecho y lo unico que te jode es que el tio no pliegue, tampoco parece que busques un zulo cualquiera y de esos siempre hay menos.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sr. Sargento,
> Que mire que al final me va a convencer usted para que compre :XX::XX::XX:
> La zona de por sí es más cara que otras entre otras cosas porque es un municipio que no tiene margen de crecimiento y no es Valdebobos



Esperate a que construyan la ampliación de Tres Cantos, eso creo que dará tanto juego como lo de Animosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ve? Lo bueno de Euskadi es que no hay nada que esté a 40 km... ::



¿Como que no? ¿Y el chiringuito de moñas al que va FranL en Tarifa?


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como que no? ¿Y el chiringuito de moñas al que va FranL en Tarifa?



A ver, sarna con gusto no pica... por ocio no importa tanto tener que desplazarse hasta las afueras de Bilbao. Además, cualquier día nos hacemos un metro de alta velocidad... y en un irrintzi vamos y venimos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Esta era la tablilla excel....












Salía que en 40 años se gastaban unos 2400€ de media cada año. Cuando la rehaga, la paso y la comentamos juntos, que lo mismo hay cosas en las que me paso 3 pueblos

Nadal suspendido por la lluvia.... me pongo a programar


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Hablando de bolsa, al loro con First Solar.

Sigue tiki taka en tendencia alcista.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Lo que se llama calidad de vida.... poder prescindir de un coche para todo, todos mirando la pela para ver donde vivimos y despues nos metemos panzás de casi 40k km al año, pagando ivtms, multas y reparaciones como tontacos.



Sip, pero tampoco es tan sencillo. En Madrid no coger el coche dependiendo de donde trabaje uno puede significar vivir engullido por la urbe y yo por ahí no paso. Necesito mi aire, pasear por el monte... no se... Llevo 7 años viviendo fuera de Madrid y volver podría ser un trauma. Para mi familia ya ni te digo. 
Dicho esto hay grados y grados y la nueva casa nos permitiría vivir con algo menos de trajín de coche.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como que no? ¿Y el chiringuito de moñas al que va FranL en Tarifa?



Hay que ver como eres, y todo por no invitarte la última vez.... cuando te pille te voy a echar agua en la espalda tontorrón ::









:XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sobre la casa y si es para ganar calidad de vida yo lo haría, al final por mucho que baje la vivienda estás buscando algo muy muy concreto, eso que buscas puede que no vuelva a aparecer y si no te va a suponer mucho problema pagarla no veo el problema, comprar en mínimos es siempre muy dificil.
> Siempre gestionando el riesgo como te comentan , pero me parece que esos deberes ya los has hecho y lo unico que te jode es que el tio no pliegue, tampoco parece que busques un zulo cualquiera y de esos siempre hay menos.



Cuidado, no ha dicho lo que cuesta el zulo pero sí que es grande y la zona es buena.

Tampoco sabemos si va a tener que meterse en un lodazal de deudas ...

@Robopoli, acabo de leer tu primer correo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:. La batalla la tienes perdida psicológicamente. Vas como una perra en celo detrás del zulo cuando debiera ser que el propietaurio te estuviera acosando.

uuuuufffff vamos sacando la lápida de pre-pepito


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

Hemos rozado el verde en USA and DAX.... esto se va animoseando poco a poco.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli delia literalmente se muere, mira que tengo entrada prevista en 0,55 o asi pero estamos ya en minimos de año y he leido asi por encima que igual no tienen caja ni para acabar el año, es así o he leido mal?



Cagon s.p.m.....Esta será mi última operación "salvad al soldado Ryan". 
Empresas sólidas con buena tendencia como dice Bertok. Llevo meses probando este método salvo excepciones tipo DLIA y funciona mucho mejor.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

Bueno, vamos a jugar... corto en 1922, SL en 25 objetivo 1916 (o por ahí).


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sip, pero tampoco es tan sencillo. En Madrid no coger el coche dependiendo de donde trabaje uno puede significar vivir engullido por la urbe y yo por ahí no paso. Necesito mi aire, pasear por el monte... no se... Llevo 7 años viviendo fuera de Madrid y volver podría ser un trauma. Para mi familia ya ni te digo.
> Dicho esto hay grados y grados y la nueva casa nos permitiría vivir con algo menos de trajín de coche.



Valde-bobos con la futura carretera a la tracatrá cuatro no te vale?

Es como estar a tomar por culo de todo ::::::

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 14:31 ----------




atman dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a jugar... corto en 1922, SL en 25 objetivo 1916 (o por ahí).



Cuando leo que un bravo soldado osa atacar al mercado con unos cortos se me saltan las lágrimas.

Valerosa acción en un tiempo con tanto descubridor del nuevo bellocino de oro ::::::

Estoy atento, cuando necesite cobertura de fuego de mortero avíseme )))


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado, no ha dicho lo que cuesta el zulo pero sí que es grande y la zona es buena.
> 
> Tampoco sabemos si va a tener que meterse en un lodazal de deudas ...
> 
> ...



juasjuasjuasjuas 
por favor... si caigo en el epitafio que ponga que caí pero cabreao


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado, no ha dicho lo que cuesta el zulo pero sí que es grande y la zona es buena.
> 
> Tampoco sabemos si va a tener que meterse en un lodazal de deudas ...
> 
> ...



Entiendo que a este hilo se viene con los deberes del lodazal de deuda, ratio ingresos, perfil conservador etc hechos , si no es asi pues la respuesta es clara... si no que pregunte al de antes al de las acciones que nunca bajan y eso....


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a jugar... corto en 1922, SL en 25 objetivo 1916 (o por ahí).









Piratón gif que se presta a añadirle texto


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Hablando de bolsa y eso... 
¿Que os parecen mis chinos de cabecera por técnico (JRJC)?.
Parece que se quieren dar la vuelta los jodíos pero dan miedete y si he aprendido a leer bien el comechichis la próxima resistencia estará por los 4 bobamas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

todo preparadito para escuchar el mensaje del hermano drogas , lo que debe llevarnos al pico maximo de la cabeza para el 20 de junio , culmen de la tendencia alcista de medio plazo


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Jun 2014)

Tema del zulito: por mis principios burbujiles no aceptaría una compra de nada en la que no me hicieran un buen descuento.
Y con esa máxima me he quedado sin comprar productos que si me hubieran convenido.
Si en este caso no te rebajan pues a otra cosa mariposa. Seguro que encuentras otras oportunidades

Llámadle cabezonería.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tema del zulito: por mis principios burbujiles no aceptaría una compra de nada en la que no me hicieran un buen descuento.
> Y con esa máxima me he quedado sin comprar productos que si me hubieran convenido.
> Si en este caso no te rebajan pues a otra cosa mariposa. Seguro que encuentras otras oportunidades
> 
> Llámadle cabezonería.



Es sapiencia.

C U in da fkng jel


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

SP verde, continua la trolleada.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

asi es pezkeñin , paciencia y sapiencia , C U in da fkng jel para ustec tambien :o


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Jatencio,

¿cuándo cojones se va a girar a la baja?

¿desde que nivel hasta qué nivel?


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

A un punto de maximos historicos.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Venga hombre no me jodas que a los enagasianos no nos la van a llevar por lo menos a resistencia..
alguien me explica por qué anda tan paradica la pobre? Que nos quedamos rezgados leñe.
Ayer no pudimos superar el 73 bien y para abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jatencio,
> 
> ¿cuándo cojones se va a girar a la baja?
> 
> ¿desde que nivel hasta qué nivel?



creo que desde los 11566 , luego iremos a los 10k clavados para terminar de dibujar el cabezon


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Sobre JRJC estos parece que lo tienen claro... 
Lo que no se es como de cantamañanas serán estos tipos:

China Finance Online - A Stock Primed To Quadruple; $13 Price Target - China Finance Online Co. Limited (NASDAQ:JRJC) | Seeking Alpha


> *Summary
> *
> Precious-metal trading business generating significant growth.
> Net revenues increased by 400 percent year-over-year in Q4 and 76 percent over full-year 2013.
> ...


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jatencio,
> 
> ¿cuándo cojones se va a girar a la baja?
> 
> ¿desde que nivel hasta qué nivel?



Creo que ahora dice que largos, el hapocalipsi está a la vuelta la esquina.

Sus últimos cortos se saldaron con 500 parriba.::::


----------



## sr.anus (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jatencio,
> 
> ¿cuándo cojones se va a girar a la baja?
> 
> ¿desde que nivel hasta qué nivel?



y que mas da pongase corto y aguante 500 puntos o "los que sean..." en contra. (jato style)

Todavia hay gente pensando en los cortos? yo como gacela pandoreada en incontables ocasiones los unicos cortos que voy abrir a partir de ahora van a ser para hacer cobertura de la cartera "para mis nietos" no vuelvo a "especulah"


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

como ya digo , lo que piensen una o un centenar de gacelas no tiene la menor importancia :no:

por otro lado llevamos subiendo desde los 6000 y tenemos gaps por cerrar , la correccion finalmente llegara , es verdad que es dificil saber el cuando pero llegar shegaaaa :bla:


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Invocamos al rojo.

ES un fag detector en toda regla sobre los foreros del hilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

que subnormal es bertok  bueno mejor para el no ? ienso:


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tema del zulito: por mis principios burbujiles no aceptaría una compra de nada en la que no me hicieran un buen descuento.
> Y con esa máxima me he quedado sin comprar productos que si me hubieran convenido.
> Si en este caso no te rebajan pues a otra cosa mariposa. Seguro que encuentras otras oportunidades
> 
> Llámadle cabezonería.



Cabezonería es aguantar en ANR 
...o ponerse corto hoy en el SP

Lo tuyo es amor propio. :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

Confirmado!!!!!!

Nuevo maximo historico del SP500


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que subnormal es bertok  bueno mejor para el no ? ienso:


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

Ya lo decia yo, cuando dice que esto se da la vuelta y hay que ponerse corto ...........


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a jugar... corto en 1922, SL en 25 objetivo 1916 (o por ahí).


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Invocamos al rojo.
> 
> ES un fag detector en toda regla sobre los foreros del hilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Con esa imagen, por muy rojo que se vea todo al principio, aupa el siemprealcismo.


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

La bolsa nunca baja

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:11 ----------

Si no puedes pagar, siempre podras alquilar tus acciones


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

los gringos son cansinos a mas no poder , es algo que deberias saber atman :abajo:


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

No ir largo es tirar el dinero

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:12 ----------

Bajar no bajara, como mucho no subira mas


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No ir largo es tirar el dinero
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:12 ----------
> 
> Bajar no bajara, como mucho no subira mas



Siga, siga... parece que da resultado... ::


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

Antes de rebajar mis acciones, les doy fuego

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:15 ----------

O si no se lo doy al banco

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:16 ----------

Si no puedo mantenerlas las vendo, y me saco una pasta

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:17 ----------

Al principio cuesta comprar acciones, pero después... se pagas sólos con los dividendos

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:17 ----------

Mientras no las venda, no he perdido dinero


----------



## James Bond (4 Jun 2014)

Como veis imtech? Tiene pinta de que se va a ir a la franja de 0,8-0,9... pero a estos precios me tienta.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Como veis imtech? Tiene pinta de que se va a ir a la franja de 0,8-0,9... pero a estos precios me tienta.



Esto me recuerda a alguna carbonera ienso:
Total mas no puede bajar ::
Creo que pueden meterle unas cuantas akas aun...


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

¿Que pensais de Abengoa? ¿Momento de salirse, o todavia puede darnos alguna alegria mas?


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Como veis imtech? Tiene pinta de que se va a ir a la franja de 0,8-0,9... pero a estos precios me tienta.



cuchillo ... caer ... nunca

Basta ver lo de ANR en que hay foreros pillado un 100% más arriba.

Ya formará suelo y será interesante, ahora es gambling


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

abandone toda esperanza señor atman :


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli, los visillos y el duro arte de la negociación.

Parece que ya has cometido el error de dejar que el propietario adivinara que te has enamorado de la casa. Punto negativo.
Espero que no hayas dejado entrever que dispones de más dinero del que ofreces.

Intenta tú conocer las flaquezas del vendedor. Su situación económica, si necesita con urgencia el dinero, si va mucha gente a ver la vivienda, otras ofertas que le hayan hecho.
Dar un paseo por los alrededores con las niñas, que generan confianza sobre todo en las mujeres, y hablar con los vecin@s. Mejor si hay algún parque al lado y algún abuelete con los nietos, te acercas y preguntas si se vende algo por la zona, quién lo vende, por qué lo vende, si tiene prisa por hacerlo, si tiene algún hijo con problemas económicos... 

Tomarte algo en el bar de al lado y preguntar en voz alta para que oigan los parroquianos también puede funcionar. Si ves que alguien dice algo interesante, págale una ronda, si se emborracha mejor que suelta más. Incluso así puedes enterarte de algún otro posible vendedor por la zona que no ha puesto aún la casa en venta. 
Panaderías, carnicerías y similares son buen sitio para preguntar. Las marujas si quieren largan de lo lindo sobre los vecinos. Ahí es mejor que se infiltre tu mujer.

Y nunca tomes decisiones en caliente, la almohada hay que consultarla varias veces, o con prisas porque creas que alguien te lo puede quitar.



edito:

escribiendo esto me he perdido el pedazo de cierre de BME :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2014)

Tono, acabas de describir al novio de mi piso en venta.

Aún no he puesto ni un cartel, de hecho estoy estudiando si vender o alquilar y un día un amigo que tiene la mejor frutería del barrio me comenta " hay un señor que ha aparecido por la tienda diciendo que quiere comprar un piso por aquí". ... Bla bla resumo... Lo quiere justo en mi bloque y no en otro cercano.. bla bla bla se lo enseño y dice " no es para mi, es que yo tengo clientes interesados y tal ...el martes he quedado con él... veremos que ofrece


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

En Galicia, donde la tierra y hasta hace poco las viviendas en venta eran escasas y muy caras, la negociación es un arte.
Toda la información que se pueda sacar sobre el vendedor vale su peso en oro. Y el mejor sitio para obtenerla es en su entorno.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2014)

Además es FUNDAMENTAL conocer el vecindario.

BME, First Solar, Gamesa, up up up sino fuera por gowex (que al final no ha roto el punto de hannibal .... ) verde verde.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:59 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> ¿Que pensais de Abengoa? ¿Momento de salirse, o todavia puede darnos alguna alegria mas?



Depende de Obama, si el carbón está negro, lo solar parece que está verde, pero ......
cada uno que juegue con su dinero.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

a ese gorro y ese bolso de por atras, le faltan unas txanklas


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 Jun 2014)

BME ha roto los 34 y lleva como un cohete muchas jornadas, está entrando pasta en la renta variable a saco paco de nuevo.
Mañana jodemos los 11.000, o antes del viernes. Luego ya se verá......si nos da tiempo, porque en cualquier momento, como decís, cerrarán la puerta del horno y MIAU MIAU


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2014)

Yo le deseo una saca bien grande de imtech y anarosas al que puso ciudad de la luz a paris.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2014)

FRan como han quedado los indicadores IF

apuesto subida y vuelta al guano del bueno


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli y ajetreo...messages


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo le deseo una saca bien grande de imtech y anarosas al que puso ciudad de la luz a paris.



Le estaba comentando ahora a bertok que había visto un pechopalomo valdebebiano premium por Pigalle.... Jaja

Páselo bien chinito!! 

Disfrute de los cafés a 5 euros y dígale a la parienta que la tarjeta ko funciona... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2014)

Buenos días
día loco de trabajo, así que hoy poca bolsa. Vista la etapa del Tour con final en el Tourmalet, tiene pinta que el que no se haya salido hoy, espera a Draghi mañana

Tipos de interes a las 1.45pm y actuación estelar de Draghi a las 2.30pm

Comprar con el rumor ... ...

el martillo que ha dejado el IBEX


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2014)

Pirata!!!
si es el excel visillero que rule por MP (s'il vous plaît)


----------



## Tono (4 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo le deseo una saca bien grande de imtech y anarosas al que puso ciudad de la luz a paris.



Otro al que le han cobrado 6€ por un _café du matin_ en Montmartre o una coca-cola en los Champs Elysées :XX:







(Sí, sí...A bientot, a bientot)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pirata!!!
> si es el excel visillero que rule por MP (s'il vous plaît)



Ajetreo me ha comentado sugerencias, lo quieres actualizado (mañana) o as it is?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

mañana es de los días más importantes del BCE. se esperan 0.15 y compra de cromos masiva. O al menos está descontado el 90% de esto.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 12:41 ----------

el sp va a esperar a draghi en 1929

cifra psicológica con la que se puede jugar un poco


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Robopoli, los visillos y el duro arte de la negociación.
> 
> Parece que ya has cometido el error de dejar que el propietario adivinara que te has enamorado de la casa. Punto negativo.
> Espero que no hayas dejado entrever que dispones de más dinero del que ofreces.
> ...



Nada más lejos Tono. Lo que he dicho lo digo aquí porque no nos lee nadie pero le hice saber bien las carencias que veía y que no tenía ninguna prisa. Lo que pasa es que el tío está rebotado porque ya ha perdido un pastizal respecto al precio de compra y además le ha metido muchas mejoras. 
Es el típico palillero de pueblo pechopalomo emprendeó que prefiere quemar la casa a bajar el precio. Los hijos son aún peores.
De hecho técnicamente la negociación está rota y ya le avisé de que tenía 5 días para llamarme o cerraba la "otra opción".
Por eso y por otras cosas se que no va de farol.
La zona me la tengo supertrillada pero si te soy sincero todavía no he llegado a emborrachar a nadie pero llegará el momento :
Nada.... Historias para no dormir. Ya os iré contando como va la cosa 


Sr. Pirata,
Muchas gracias por el excel y me apunto a las mejoras de ajetreo y posteriores revisiones, if possible!
Gracias!!


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Si van a paris no dejen de comer um cr^epe en la minuscula creperia que hay cerca de saint martin de pres casi al lado y solo da a la calle baratisimo hay cola siempre de lugareños, me relamo recordandolo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada más lejos Tono. Lo que he dicho lo digo aquí porque no nos lee nadie pero le hice saber bien las carencias que veía y que no tenía ninguna prisa. Lo que pasa es que el tío está rebotado porque ya ha perdido un pastizal respecto al precio de compra y además le ha metido muchas mejoras.
> Es el típico palillero de pueblo pechopalomo emprendeó que prefiere quemar la casa a bajar el precio. Los hijos son aún peores.
> De hecho técnicamente la negociación está rota y ya le avisé de que tenía 5 días para llamarme o cerraba la "otra opción".
> Por eso y por otras cosas se que no va de farol.
> ...



Pasa del zulo, que se ahogue en sus propios bocatas de panga diaria.


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana es de los días más importantes del BCE. se esperan 0.15 y compra de cromos masiva. O al menos está descontado el 90% de esto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 12:41 ----------
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]dPMqR9GpEHc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 21:22 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Otro al que le han cobrado 6€ por un _café du matin_ en Montmartre o una coca-cola en los Champs Elysées :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es una de las razones por las que no le veo ningun futuro a Francia. Hace bien poco un kilo de mandarinas a 6 euros me las vi en la ciudad de la luz. Eso no te pasa en Alemania.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]dPMqR9GpEHc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 21:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Los pr3cios en francia nos son los de La ciudad de la luz y mucho menos los del centro de paris el resto de Francia tiene precios normales o por lo menos equivalentes a alemania.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

yo he pagado cafeses en Reims y Chartres a 5 y 6 euros, no recuerdo dónde cuál. Y no digo en ningún Ritz ni Mónaco. Sitios normales turistas.



lean lean:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/541373-bce-desnudo.html

no es del rey, es de draghi


----------



## Namreir (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> La ciudad de la luz no es paris y mucho menos el centro de paris el resto de Francia tiene precios normales o por lo menos equivalentes a alemania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Ya, pero mi humilde sensacion es que Paris ya empieza a ser un problema para Francia, del mismo modo que Londres lo es para el Reino Unido. Al final el modelo urbanistico Aleman de crear una red de ciudades de tamaño intermedio con una moderna red de comunicaciones ha terminado siendo mas eficiento. Segun mi humilde punto de vista.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 21:29 ----------

Y bueno, en general los precios estan despendolados en Francia, desde hace mucho tiempo, y eso se termina reflejando en su balanza por cuenta corriente y en la muerte lenta de su sector exportador.


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya, pero mi humilde sensacion es que Paris ya empieza a ser un problema para Francia, del mismo modo que Londres lo es para el Reino Unido. Al final el modelo urbanistico Aleman de crear una red de ciudades de tamaño intermedio con una moderna red de comunicaciones ha terminado siendo mas eficiento. Segun mi humilde punto de vista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 21:29 ----------
> 
> Y bueno, en general los precios estan despendolados en Francia, desde hace mucho tiempo, y eso se termina reflejando en su balanza por cuenta corriente y en la muerte lenta de su sector exportador.



Pues berlin.... 
Lo de paris y londres ok igual que madrid parecen otro continente pero si hablamos de precios hablamos de precios hablamos de precios ,yo voy "bastante" a francia y alemania y en general la cesta de la compra no es mucho mas cara que en eapaña o alemania y ya si hacemos el ratio cesta/sueldo nos hacemos el harakiri. Por no hanlar de servicios sociales claro...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

amadeus:

Los analistas confían en la tecnología: Amadeus no tenía tan pocas 'ventas' desde hace dos años - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 13:45 ----------


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Jun 2014)

Short EURO = Long PANDORO.

Primer aviso ::


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo he pagado cafeses en Reims y Chartres a 5 y 6 euros, no recuerdo dónde cuál. Y no digo en ningún Ritz ni Mónaco. Sitios normales turistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vas a un sitio emblemático vas a pagar por estar en ese sitio, no por como sea el café, sea la ciudad que sea.

Venecia San Marco hasta 30 euros he llegado a pagar
Nápoles: Cerca de la plaza San Ferdinando o algo así, por ser la cafetería más antigua de Europa, eso me contaron, 14 euros. Y ya saben como es el café allí, no se puede ni mojar una galleta porque está al fondo. ::::

París es cara, decrépita, pero cara. Berlín por ejemplo ni punto de comparación, encuentras sitios "bonitos" con gente "normal" para tomarte una cerveza y unas salchichas por 10 euros.
Si encuentro alguna facturilla la subo luego...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2014)

A veces hay que pagar por nuevas experiencias...







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2014)

Ayyy... tocinines... Paris es una hermosisima ciudad. Sería la mejor ciudad de Europa si no estuviera tan llena de franceses. Y no, no es cara. Pero si haces como hice yo la primera vez, que fui a comprar pan en un panaderia junto al Pompidou... pues... Sin embargo, como dormíamos en Charenton... nos dio por probar en el super de allí al lado... y sorpresa... hasta el vodka era mas barato que aqui... y además la gente era... no os lo vais a creer la gente era... amable!


----------



## Robopoli (4 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ayyy... tocinines... Paris es una hermosisima ciudad. Sería la mejor ciudad de Europa si no estuviera tan llena de franceses. Y no, no es cara. Pero si haces como hice yo la primera vez, que fui a comprar pan en un panaderia junto al Pompidou... pues... Sin embargo, como dormíamos en Charenton... nos dio por probar en el super de allí al lado... y sorpresa... hasta el vodka era mas barato que aqui... y además la gente era... no os lo vais a creer la gente era... amable!



Gabachos parisinos amables??? Si debía ser barato el vodka si...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2014)

creo que estamos ante una trampa alcista , me la voy a jugar por el doble techo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gabachos parisinos amables??? Si debía ser barato el vodka si...



La clave es hablar francés o intentarlo. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2014)

La verdad es que lo puede decir más alto pero no más claro :ouch::ouch::ouch:

[YOUTUBE]li1aHjjqh3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (4 Jun 2014)

como empecemos a poner tickets, saco los míos de Bilbao 

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 15:15 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que estamos ante una trampa alcista , me la voy a jugar por el doble techo ienso:



Jato, de verdad, a eso de las 12, dinos bien claro si vas corto o largo, por favor


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> como empecemos a poner tickets, saco los míos de Bilbao
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 15:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Ostia en bilbao hay algunos épicos por mi parte también. .. Había un hilo en forocoches sobre robos de estos... si lo encuentro pongi enlace
Muertoviviente di si vas corto o largo primer aviso

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (4 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia en bilbao hay algunos épicos por mi parte también. .. Había un hilo en forocoches sobre robos de estos... si lo encuentro pongi enlace
> Muertoviviente di si vas corto o largo primer aviso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



venga va, un clásico...8:


----------



## Topongo (4 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> venga va, un clásico...8:



El del brillante es mas sobrado no por precio sino por "demigrancia" tenéis enlace al hilo?





Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
Esto era solo un ejemplo
Para los forococheros
http://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2896377&page=1


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

mejor me lo pasa en "bonito" si eso ... con los quesitos de colorines y todo eso tan chuli 


* no meta muchos viruses espías de ésos, si puede ser ... poco iba a sacar, los vídeos caseros están en el pc de la contraria


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia en bilbao hay algunos épicos por mi parte también. .. Había un hilo en forocoches sobre robos de estos... si lo encuentro pongi enlace
> Muertoviviente di si vas corto o largo primer aviso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Va cortilargo y tal.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Jun 2014)

Up de plusvalias


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

servidor ha estado craneando y por fin lo tiene , doble techo de manual el que se esta preparando , lo tiraran hasta cerrar el gap 9450 aprovechando la distraccion del mundial :Aplauso:

luego lo subiran nuevamente a los 11k clavados y tendremos nuestro doble techo ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El del brillante es mas sobrado no por precio sino por "demigrancia" tenéis enlace al hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una racion de aceitunas 3 leuros???????????????????????????


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Jun 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una racion de aceitunas 3 leuros???????????????????????????



Las bravas a 9€ tampoco tienen desperdicio....en el hilo de forocoches hay casos muy sangrantes


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

papas bravas , papas pa perro comeis aqui :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (5 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El del brillante es mas sobrado no por precio sino por "demigrancia" tenéis enlace al hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder.....pues les das 50eur, le dices con esto aun saca un 30% de beneficios. y sino que te denuncie......ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

en antena 3 , rajoy ensalza la gestion de rubalcaca :8:


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Lo dije antes y lo repito, los bancos andan locos por dar pasta... tanto a empresa como a particular. Hasta están bajando los tipos de interés!! hasta 100 puntos básicos...

Cierto que los tipos que tenían eran absurdos, pero...


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en antena 3 , rajoy ensalza la gestion de rubalcaca :8:



Tal pa cual. ¿Ese antes no era la mano oculta de Mr.X, señor de los GAL, químico y tal?


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo dije antes y lo repito, los bancos andan locos por dar pasta... tanto a empresa como a particular. Hasta están bajando los tipos de interés!! hasta 100 puntos básicos...
> 
> Cierto que los tipos que tenían eran absurdos, pero...



Ayer mismo mi suegra me la tiro. Que ya es hora de que nos compremos una casita. A 260k machacantes en uno de los famosos paus del norte de madrid. Tenia hasta el catalogo en la mano... con menos de 30 anos ....no quiero ponerme los grilletes tan pronto. De donde sacaran la financiacion los chavales jovenes con sueldos de risa...


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ayer mismo mi suegra me la tiro. Que ya es hora de que nos compremos una casita. A 260k machacantes en uno de los famosos paus del norte de madrid. Tenia hasta el catalogo en la mano... con menos de 30 anos ....no quiero ponerme los grilletes tan pronto. De donde sacaran la financiacion los chavales jovenes con sueldos de risa...



Más datos joer :8:

En qué PAU, en que urbanización, cuántos huecos, ...?

No tienes nada de qué temer :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

cuidado señor annunaki , me parece que en algun PAU del norte viven algunos foreros , puede usted ser victima de robos , secuestros , etc etc :


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Más datos joer :8:
> 
> En qué PAU, en que urbanización, cuántos huecos, ...?
> 
> No tienes nada de qué temer :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



mire el catalogo con esta cara








no me quede con el nombre de la promocion, pero por ese precio al menos tiene que tener meretrices como conserjes. Mañana volvere a la casa de los suegros y con las excusa de hacer numeros me llevare el catalogo.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> mire el catalogo con esta cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se pone por encima de 50 millonacos con impuestos y visilleo incluido.

¿cuántos huecos?

*HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYE*


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Si quieren comprar piso, buscen una inmobiliaria (SAREB, se llama) que debe abrir 24 horas, como los chinos, siete días a la semana.
Según dice su jefa:

" ..... Sareb lleva vendidos 5.150 inmuebles en los cuatro primeros meses del año, 43 inmuebles al día, o "dos cada hora", ... "


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si quieren comprar piso, buscen una inmobiliaria (SAREB, se llama) que debe abrir 24 horas, como los chinos, siete días a la semana.
> Según dice su jefa:
> 
> " ..... Sareb lleva vendidos 5.150 inmuebles en los cuatro primeros meses del año, 43 inmuebles al día, o "dos cada hora", ... "



Estaría bien saber cuántos particulares han soltado la guayaba.

Son fondos buitres y grandes inversores los que intentar quedarse con el país.

No tengo tan claro que les vaya a salir bien salvo para alquiler.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Estaría bien saber cuántos particulares han soltado la guayaba.
> 
> Son fondos buitres y grandes inversores los que intentar quedarse con el país.
> 
> No tengo tan claro que les vaya a salir bien salvo para alquiler.



¿Para qué quiere la duquesa de Alba tantos terrenos, para alquilarlos?

Ya vendrán fondos europedos y subvenciones (La nueva tributación de las socimis es escandalosa, nadie ha dicho nada)

Están esquilmando el país como antes hizo la nobleza y la oligarquía (antepasados de algunos de los de ahora). La historia se repite.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Robopoli, los visillos y el duro arte de la negociación.
> 
> Parece que ya has cometido el error de dejar que el propietario adivinara que te has enamorado de la casa. Punto negativo.
> Espero que no hayas dejado entrever que dispones de más dinero del que ofreces.
> ...




Se te han olvidado los puti-clubs más cercanos, pero ahí mejor que no se infiltre su mujer, si eso que vaya él. Si le pillan siempre puede decir que es que le emborrachó un vecino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo dije antes y lo repito, los bancos andan locos por dar pasta... tanto a empresa como a particular. Hasta están bajando los tipos de interés!! hasta 100 puntos básicos...
> 
> Cierto que los tipos que tenían eran absurdos, pero...



Aburridos y comisioneros dias,

se viene el credito, se viene...
Forex Factory


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> mire el catalogo con esta cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
bueniiisimo
A mi hace un par de años mis suegros intentaron liarmela tambien.....después de un gravísimo conflicto diplomático iba de cabeza a comprar el pisito mi pareja sola (no estamos casados)
Al final le llegó la lucidez y se achantó :ouch:


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aburridos y comisioneros dias,
> 
> se viene el credito, se viene...
> Forex Factory



Ya, sólo que el problema no es de oferta, pasta hay, es de demanda. O si lo prefiere, del coste de oferta. Si la oferta quiere cruzarse con la demanda tendrá que bajar precios que parece que es lo que empiezan a hacer. 

Un currela mío acaba de pedir 12.000 euros para cambiar de coche. Ni le han estudiado la operación, hasta 15k la oficina tiene vía libre. Al día siguiente tenía los papeles y al otro la pasta en cuenta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ya, sólo que el problema no es de oferta, pasta hay, es de demanda. O si lo prefiere, del coste de oferta. Si la oferta quiere cruzarse con la demanda tendrá que bajar precios que parece que es lo que empiezan a hacer.
> 
> Un currela mío acaba de pedir 12.000 euros para cambiar de coche. Ni le han estudiado la operación, hasta 15k la oficina tiene vía libre. Al día siguiente tenía los papeles y al otro la pasta en cuenta.



Espero que los otros 20.000 merkels los tenga ahorrados, y asi las cuotas de su nuevo serie 1 no sera tan altas.

A poco que estiren la manga, el yonki español querra su dosis de credito, son muchos años ya sin cambiar el coche, los muebles, las tetas o el ordenador de la niña. Se viene el credito. Igual compro unas bankinteres.ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

bueno, ence acaba de apoyar en un pico y ademas fibo 61,80 de toda la subida

1,94



o rebota
o para los nietos de mi hermano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2014)

Se viene el consumo tambien...tendre que comprar unas inditexes tambien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

A mi hoy me ponen un folleto de inmobiliaria en la sobremesa.
El excel no sirve de nada. Ante las cuentas que hago me dicen:

1) ¿Tu que eres heconomista o que?
2) Pues a mi me ha ido bien
Etc, etc

Que pereza.....


----------



## Topongo (5 Jun 2014)

Ainsss si en 2005 me hubiese enterado yo de esto...
ainsss si en 2008 mi visillera hubiese aceptado vender el zulo como yo le dije, abrío los ojos demasiado tarde, ahora ya es burbujista, pero ha costado...
Pero bueno no la liamos demasiado en su dia y nos nos va nada mal... aunque algo peor(tampoco demasiado) que si no hubiesemos comprado :ouch:
Friamente pensado son unos 85000€ (diría que los pisos como el que compré no han bajado eso... AÚN) de alquiler que no he pagado hasta ahora, no tengo tan clara la no rentabilidad... Además con los tipos de ahora...
pasame ese excell anda!

Por lo demás enagas ahí acercandose aresistencia poco a poco supongo que para superarla si peponeamos...


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> bueniiisimo
> A mi hace un par de años mis suegros intentaron liarmela tambien.....después de un gravísimo conflicto diplomático iba de cabeza a comprar el pisito mi pareja sola (no estamos casados)
> Al final le llegó la lucidez y se achantó :ouch:



uuuuuufffff, instrúyala en el arte de la loncha fina.

Ese signo de debilidad en un momento dado no es presagio de nada bueno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

A la primera, del lado de la madre :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

No debe ser algo dificil para el forero arias , ya la instruyo en el arte de la .olla fina


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

El oso droghi va de vacile


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Jun 2014)

Buenos días HVEI.

El Popular parece que quiere espabilarse. Justo ahora que me he salido. Hay que joderse. Pero bueno, eso será si super Mario da su permiso. Me veo un +4% en POP hoy y me meto en la cama a las 5 de la tarde ya.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2014)

bsdm 

qué es piratón?


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuuufffff, instrúyala en el arte de la loncha fina.
> 
> Ese signo de debilidad en un momento dado no es presagio de nada bueno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> A la primera, del lado de la madre :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Lo cachondo del tema es que ella es la hormiga y yo la cigarra 
Pero es realmente fácil sucumbir a los cantos de sirena, a nadie amarga un dulce.
En las parejas, como en las amistades, son los actos de terceras personas el mayor peligro, hay que estar siempre al quite.
Pero si llega un momento que el árbol inclina demasiado......como ha dicho usted 
*HUID INSENSATOS* y no miren atrás, por mucho que duela y tal y tal



muertoviviente dijo:


> No debe ser algo dificil para el forero arias , ya la instruyo en el arte de la .olla fina



Pues la verdad es que soy más de medidas 6x2 que de 2x6 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bsdm
> 
> qué es piratón?




En google imágenes esto es de lo más correcto que podido encontrar








Espero no causarle un traumático cambio en su vida sexual :: ::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bsdm
> 
> qué es piratón?









::::

Verdes esperando a Droghi....sería magnífico un subidón a los 10.9xx y luego dejarlo caer a plomo. ienso:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 12:10 ----------

pues a mi me ha salido alguno curioso mire mire....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

La verdad Fran, es que nos quedamos ambos en la B de BSDM.....(que bestia es la gente!)


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

es BDSM no bsdm








pero esta otra imagen la pongo en spoiler pq igual es muy fuerte:


Spoiler













---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 04:23 ----------

a que hora es lo del draghi?

BoE habla en un rato no?







a mí hay otras cosas que dan "cosa", ejemplo, fijaos bien:

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs9/i/2006/049/6/4/Pinup_Piercing_by_Doomsday_Dawn.jpg


----------



## Crash (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero bajada hasta 1840-60 del S&P500, luego subidón hasta 1950-60 y luego HS. Supongo que no tengo que recordarle su significado.

Hagan lo contrario y fórrense. :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

LOL yo en google lo busqué bien, es el malvado vmmp!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

Londres cae antes de su BoE... puede servir de canary.o

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 04:49 ----------

yo por lo que leído en webs hay 2 opciones.

0.10 y LTRO a 10 años
0.15 y prorrogar la compra actual.

una tercera que dice 0% y no hacer mas. lo que tiraría bolsas


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Verdes esperando a Droghi....sería magnífico un subidón a los 10.9xx y luego dejarlo caer a plomo. ienso:





Y es lo más seguro que es lo que pase..

Y luego un guanizado para un buen rato..


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Este hilo es la leche... cualquier día me encuentro una disertación sobre las costumbres sexuales de los grillos arborícolas... ::

Supongo que por eso mola...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

BoE no toca tipos.0.5%

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 05:03 ----------


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Y la compracde activos?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

daaaale pepon


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

que peponian

hehe


----------



## Skhu (5 Jun 2014)

Hola a todos
Aunque os leo casi todos los dias, es la primera vez que posteo en este tema
Hoy hay una cosa que me tiene muy mosca....Estan todos los indices esperando al tito totalmente planos, el SP tambien plano y nosotros cascandonos una subidita de 40 ptos

O somos los mas listos de la clase o los mas tontos....y yo no creo que seamos de los listos

Edito: El DAX acaba de subir 40 ptos tambien y de golpe


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Cortos enculados...desde el cariño


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

El I-Cat cambió ayer a cortos.... c' est magnifique


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Nunca falla, el mejor indicador.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Ya lo comenté ayer que quedaba un push, en el anterior se quedó un huevo fuera. Ahora parece que entra!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo comenté ayer que quedaba un push, *en el anterior se quedó un huevo fuera*. Ahora parece que entra!!!



...de la cremallera, verdad? 

sobre todo la del jato


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Habrá que ir a tomar un vermú, a comer y después de la siesta, a ver como abren los Usanos, esto se mueve menos que las chicas de las fotos de ahí atrás. Si el Droghis no suelta la cuerda


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Mira que si ahora va el Mario y dice que no hacen nada ::


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Vamos cogiendo sitio donde caigan menos ostias.

Como Draghi no mueva ficha, y el dato de desempleo semanal USA sea peor de lo esperado, entonces sí que vamos a disfrutar de una sesión de sadomasoquismo y bondage by Pandoro.

Lo que no acabo de ver claro es cómo afectaría a la cotización de los bancos la imposición de intereses negativos a los depósitos ¿es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario?
Se supone que es para estimular el crédito si además va unido a una bajada de tipos.
Pero la demanda de crédito es la que es, en España me supongo que un % muy bajo de clientes aguantan un análisis de riesgo mínimo. Prestar para que no te devuelvan no es negocio.
Lo único que tendría sentido sería las compras de créditos titulizados a pymes, para estimular la inversión y creación de puestos de trabajo, aunque en principio eso no se haría hasta el año que viene.

Nos mantenemos a la espera y vamos aplicando vaselina de acción prolongada.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Jun 2014)

Yo lo que veo cada vez mas claro es que toca guano. Eso si, por at, es decir, análisis testicular. Estoy seguro de que hoy nos pasan la factura de las subidas de estos días.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Espero lo lleven a los 10950 y entonces to pabajo ienso:


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo lo que veo cada vez mas claro es que toca guano. Eso si, por at, es decir, análisis testicular. Estoy seguro de que hoy nos pasan la factura de las subidas de estos días.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



BME ayer descontó que hoy iba a haber movimiento 

Si hay porra yo también apuesto al rojo. Compra con el rumor y vende la noticia (sea cual sea).


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2014)

10.808 ... a por los máximos !!!!
Amonohhhhhh Draghi

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 13:42 ----------

BREAKING:

Draghi abdica!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

la hora del trolleo ha llegado y os dejara tiesos


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2014)

O,15% y tal !!!
Para abajo pués

A esperar a las 2.30 pm


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

rebajita de los tipos de 0,255 a 0,15% :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

:fiufiu:

según Reuters: Subida de tipos un cuartillo.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/05/us-twitter-deals-idUSKBN0EG0XW2014


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Bloomberg: 


> ECB lowers Benchmark interest Rate to 0,150%; Cuts Deposit Facility Rate to Minus 0,100%


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> según Reuters: Subida de tipos un cuartillo.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/05/us-twitter-deals-idUSKBN0EG0XW2014



becarios :o


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
como un cohete


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2014)

Para abajo y para arriba y tal


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

ECB: Monetary policy decisions



> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> 5 June 2014 - Monetary policy decisions
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 13:52 ----------

Los futuros usanos se lo están tomando con un poco de calma, no? ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

No hay forma de ponerse corto


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

vamos a tomar ese vermú, que el día lo merece :Baile:

Paulistano, reserva sala en el chiringo donde te pilló la poli con los calzoncillos bajados que hoy lo petamos.


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2014)

Moviendo stops por si a Draghi le dar por decir digo-diego y ya tal ...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Le han pegado un meneito al Euro. A decir verdad me los esperaba un poco más fuerte pero güeno...


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vamos a tomar ese vermú, que el día lo merece :Baile:
> 
> Paulistano, reserva sala en el chiringo donde te pilló la poli con los calzoncillos bajados que hoy lo petamos.



Tono, los vermús los podemos tomar igual, pero esto no está claro cómo va a acabar.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

El problema que veo es que ahora el drogas ya no tiene margen de maniobra , ya no puede bajar mas los tipos , a menos que sea tan ridiculo de bajarlos de 0,05 en 0,05 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El problema que veo es que ahora el drogas ya no tiene margen de maniobra , ya no puede bajar mas los tipos , a menos que sea tan ridiculo de bajarlos de 0,05 en 0,05 ienso:



¿bajarlo 0.05 es ridículo y bajarlo 0.10 no? Me lo explique.


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El problema que veo es que ahora el drogas ya no tiene margen de maniobra , ya no puede bajar mas los tipos , a menos que sea tan ridiculo de bajarlos de 0,05 en 0,05 ienso:



-0,25 es mas bajo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tono, los vermús los podemos tomar igual, pero esto no está claro cómo va a acabar.



en los 10875 com mínimo

ya me veo con el gorro de Iberdrola bailando la danza Kuduro en la sala VIP


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿bajarlo 0.05 es ridículo y bajarlo 0.10 no? Me lo explique.



un poco :rolleye:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 14:11 ----------

por otra parte si esto es ridiculo y estupido , entonces subidon no


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Jun 2014)

Uff... esto se pone caliente. tengo la tecla de SE Vende a punto de pulsar.

Re-reversal??


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Espero lo lleven a los 10950 y entonces to pabajo ienso:



Magnífico ya ha cambiado a largos... su HST-cat a tope en 12 horas cambio de tercio.

Vamos al infierno...un push más y al caraho 8:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 14:15 ----------

2. High expectations for the European Central Bank: The ECB is widely expected to cut interest rates at 7:45 a.m. ET in an effort to help the European recovery. In a news conference 8:30 a.m., ECB President Mario Draghi may announce other stimulus measures, and explain the rationale behind the moves.
"Rate cuts are fully priced in, but there is no widespread agreement about liquidity measures," wrote Kit Juckes, a strategist for Societe Generale in London, in a market report. "Markets are, however, pricing in the possibility that the ECB president delivers a risk-friendly message successfully."
The Bank of England will also announce its latest monetary policy decision, but experts are not expecting any change.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 14:15 ----------

Ojo 40 billion de estímulo y esto pega el petardazo pre-pandorada.


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2014)

Ahí está la mother of the lamb, claro.... el tema de los tipos no es que estuviera descontado, es que ya no interesaba ni a los gatos que postean en foros.

Lo importante es "lo otro". 

El full-scale QE.

Ahí es donde nos jugamos el próximo swing.

Y ya iba siendo hora.




FranR dijo:


> Magnífico ya ha cambiado a largos... su HST-cat a tope en 12 horas cambio de tercio.
> 
> Vamos al infierno...un push más y al caraho 8:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No hay forma de ponerse corto



Hay que darle vidilla, hombre...unos 11K en el ibex...un poco de puteo sano con los yankis unos días...y despues ya se ponen a sacar velas escombro,


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2014)

Falta la pregunta de siempre en el foro ¿Draghi llevara o no llevara gafa?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Ojito a este párrafo del comunicado del BCE: "Medidas de política monetaria adicionales se notificarán en el comunicado de prensa que se publicará a 15:30 horas 8:


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Falta la pregunta de siempre en el foro ¿Draghi llevara o no llevara gafa?



Se despedirá con un By, By o un See'll you?


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Vamos a ver si pone la plata encima de la mesa.

De momento es más de lo mismo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions



AMONOH


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2014)

Va sin gafas.


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Sin gafas 
I'm very pleased to welcome you...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Parriba....de momento. 

Droga pa tos


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

10875

Danza kuduroooooooooooooo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2014)

Esta amarillo el Droghi...algo le ha sentado mal.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Elimina las medidas de esterilización


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

10900 :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

El hermano Drogas no defrauda :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Ahora enumera y describe medidas....ready???


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

10.900 y subiendo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Elimina las medidas de esterilización



brutal chaval , brutal y me quedo corto , es una QE :8:


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2014)

Amonooooohhhhhhhh Draghi 

10.921


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Es el puto amo del calabozo...


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

En maximos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2014)

Si, si siiiiiiii:Baile:


Que pepon sea con ustedes:Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

4 años de heroina de la buena


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Mis santanderes salen en los 7,70
regalo el bolso de deporte
Orden puesta, corred que me las quitan de las manos


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Drogho, te queremos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

han traído droga a tuti


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Espera verás que risa.......


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Cerramos largos en 10950 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :ouch:


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

No, no, salen en 7,80

sigo regalando el bolso


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Jun 2014)

El euro por perder los 1,35. Hola Zparo! estás por ahí?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Vela escombro para el euro


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

+1,9% y subiendo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jun 2014)

fdax 10.000

Ahora me acuerdo de algún analisto, en algun podcast, a principios de mayo, diciendo que no veía máximos...


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vamos a tomar ese vermú, que el día lo merece :Baile:
> 
> Paulistano, reserva sala en el chiringo donde te pilló la poli con los calzoncillos bajados que hoy lo petamos.



Estoy ahora con la mariscada, entre unas cosas y otras a las 17.35 confirmamos peponazo y nos vamos para alla


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Cortos , cortos y mas cortos :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cortos , cortos y mas cortos :no:



Usted es un valiente.


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

venngaaaaaa los 11.000 para hoy mismo!!!


----------



## inversobres (5 Jun 2014)

Oleada de yalodeciayoistas en marcha.

Cuidadin con esta subida.

Qued crisis para muy largo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Ahora mal rollo del Droghas....


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Usted es un valiente.



Valientes y cementerios

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Usted es un valiente.



aun no soy un valiente , espere a que cierre la sesion para ver que es lo que soy :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Oleada de yalodeciayoistas en marcha.
> 
> Cuidadin con esta subida.
> 
> Qued crisis para muy largo.



exactamente lo mismo que viene diciendo la mayoría desde hace ya algunos años...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Hemos metido un doble techo en 10.960....(cifra clave)


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos metido un doble techo en 10.960....(cifra clave)



Si no hay trolleada hasta las 15:00 lo pasan...


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos metido un doble techo en 10.960....(cifra clave)



van a hacerlo ............ reversal jo jo


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Jun 2014)

Y tal y como predije, +4% POP. Voy a suicidarme un rato.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Raro que el oro no se vaya para abajo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si no hay trolleada hasta las 15:00 lo pasan...



Me rompen el timing anual....le damos una pequeña horquilla a la proyección de enero.::


----------



## Chila (5 Jun 2014)

uyyy esos 11000!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me rompen el timing anual....le damos una pequeña horquilla a la proyección de enero.::



solo el timing ?


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Caemos, esperamos al SP algo más abajo, lo ponen en 193x se jubila Luis, y morimos de 100 formas distintas, a cada cual más desagradable.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

10950 es una resistencia terrible , no la pasaran a la primera , iran a cerrar el gap 3205 del eurostoxxx50 y luego si ya parriba hasta el vencimiento , ahora si que van a hacer el HCH ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Caemos, esperamos al SP algo más abajo, lo ponen en 193x se jubila Luis, y morimos de 100 formas distintas, a cada cual más desagradable.



En un día no lo hacen...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Raro que el oro no se vaya para abajo.



todo lo contrario, está subiendo 10uss


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo el timing ?




Solo...recuerde que ayer solo veía verde y ahora incluso veo morados ::

Y clavado el punto de giro (hasta el momento) 

No le digo el beneficio que se le pone mal cuerpo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2014)

Vamos a partir los 11.000 en dos!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

servidor tambien lo dijo ayer , no hay que ser muy ejpertito para saber que los 10950 son importantisimos


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Ahora preguntas... Bloomberg


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jun 2014)

"additional reporting requirements..."

"there will be checks"

este draghi es un cachondo


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que estamos ante una trampa alcista , me la voy a jugar por el doble techo ienso:





muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> servidor ha estado craneando y por fin lo tiene , doble techo de manual el que se esta preparando , lo tiraran hasta cerrar el gap 9450 aprovechando la distraccion del mundial :Aplauso:
> 
> luego lo subiran nuevamente a los 11k clavados y tendremos nuestro doble techo ienso:



Claro que si gato, si no llega a decirlo anoche y esta mañana al revés le sale redondo :XX::XX::XX: ::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Aguanta las preguntas, Dronji!!

Inventate algo!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Jun 2014)

hora de dedicarse a asuntos importantes 







sean buenos.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> ::::
> 
> *Verdes esperando a Droghi....sería magnífico un subidón a los 10.9xx y luego dejarlo caer a plomo.* ienso:
> 
> ...




Gato esto si es decirlo.....

Cada vez que el Droghi dice esterilizar (ni que fuera al gato) pega una subida. 

Pero ya no hay nada que hacer...hay que esperar abajo al SP para que pueda subir y nosotros nos cueste pasar esos máximos.


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

¿A alguien más le ha petado la cotización de FCC?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

lo del doble techo era con el primer techo en 10950 , asi que de momento to bien , pero ahora aumentan las posibilidades de un HCH con maximo en 11566 , esto es asin hay que adaptarse pezkeñin


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Se lo está currando Mario...pero esta enseñando las enaguas

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 15:02 ----------

Financial times...jjjjjjjjjj

Que le quiten el microooooo...jajajaja


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se lo está currando Mario...pero esta enseñando las enaguas



Ya claro. Como a la tía que se le ve el tanga en la disco ¿En serio piensas que no lo sabe? Pues eso.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Unanimidad y reirse.....no da tranquilidad Mariooooo


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Volvemos a ser ricos¡¡¡


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ya claro. Como a la tía que se le ve el tanga en la disco ¿En serio piensas que no lo sabe? Pues eso.



Por eso digo que las esta enseñando, no que se le estén viendo. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## romanrdgz (5 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien planeando entrada en Arcelor? ¿Ha acabado ya la corrección? Con tanto verde cualquiera se fía...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## Topongo (5 Jun 2014)

Bueno, operación subnormal del año por mi parte la de Sabadell, que se le va a hacer...
Puta vida... a ver si al menos me tiran un poco las enagases...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Jun 2014)

Pues a las BMEs y las Gowex todo este lio, ni fu ni fa. Qué triste ::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Estabilidad de precios con droja, pero esto no significa que se relajen los incumplidores de las medidas de competitividad....

Con mis palabras eso le he entendido

No te relajes Mariano que el dinero tiene que ir a la Economía Real...(más o menos)


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

La "operacion drogho" no va a servir para nada, asi que en diciembre nuevo chuto, esta vez intravenoso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2014)

Al hilo también lo ha dopado Dhronji. Inyección de post a mansalva!


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Pedazo subidon de abengoa, y tubacex a punto de romper los 4 leuros.

¿Algun sabio analisis?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La "operacion drogho" no va a servir para nada, asi que en diciembre nuevo chuto, esta vez intravenoso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



y en bolo hoija ... ya no se respetan dosis ni tempos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La "operacion drogho" no va a servir para nada, asi que en diciembre nuevo chuto, esta vez intravenoso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



intracavernosa va a ser , sino esto no va parriba :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

"Hemos tocado fondo en lo que se refiere a los tipos"

JO 

JO


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Hemos tocado fondo en lo que se refiere a los tipos"
> 
> JO
> 
> JO



Yo no veo problema en situarlos por debajo de 0.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Hemos tocado fondo en lo que se refiere a los tipos"
> 
> JO
> 
> JO



lo que ya decia un servidor :abajo:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

Sp por encima de 1930


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

p.o. 20.000


el ibex en máximos, y pocos valores en máximos: san-bba-ibe-gas y bme por el negocio....

el resto no, esto para mí tiene un nombre


----------



## davidautentico (5 Jun 2014)

El euro está ya rebotando fuerte, estaba todo más que descontado


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sp por encima de 1930




Empieza a haber problemas en el cuantitativo.... esto se nos va.

No le digo ná, y se lo troleo tó ::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Magnífico ya ha cambiado a largos... su HST-cat a tope en 12 horas cambio de tercio.
> 
> Vamos al infierno...un push más y al caraho 8:
> 
> ...





FranR dijo:


> 4 años de heroina de la buena



Se me había escapado un cero 400 mil kilazos hasta 2018.

Esto se olía, así que ojito ahora


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Empieza a haber problemas en el cuantitativo.... esto se nos va.
> 
> No le digo ná, y se lo troleo tó ::



aun te falta mucho para trolear algo chavalin 

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 15:45 ----------

cerramos cortos 10950 en 10910 y cargamos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun te falta mucho para trolear algo chavalin
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 15:45 ----------
> 
> cerramos cortos 10950 en 10910 y cargamos largos con tres cullons :no:



Este es el pistoletazo de salida que esperaban los leoncios. Todos preparados.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

primer botellin de heineken zampado , 6 botellines mas al frigorifico :Baile:


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

15:38, el jato se pone largo. 

15:50 Moco rojo -50 puntos.

Pero *QUE PUTO HACHA ES USTED. QUE MÁQUINA.*


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2014)

Al ritmo que va esto.... SON CAPACES DE CERRAR EN ROJO... LOS ARTISTAS....


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> 15:38, el jato se pone largo.
> 
> 15:50 Moco rojo -50 puntos.
> 
> Pero *QUE PUTO HACHA ES USTED. QUE MÁQUINA.*



ya, pero en velas horarias ha bajado justo justo hasta tocar la bolinger y rebotin


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> 15:38, el jato se pone largo.
> 
> 15:50 Moco rojo -50 puntos.
> 
> Pero *QUE PUTO HACHA ES USTED. QUE MÁQUINA.*



Muy buena observacion :Aplauso:


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

No diría yo que no, sube la bolsa, sube el euro, sube el oro ...

El champán está descorchado, a ver la resaca.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No diría yo que no, sube la bolsa, sube el euro, sube el oro ...
> 
> El champán está descorchado, a ver la resaca.



El champán, si es realmente bueno, no deja resaca... :no:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

> "CODERE
> Spanish betting company Codere said on Thursday it has reached a new standstill agreement with its lenders for until 0300 GMT, June 7."



Hay que reconocer que son unos artistas 

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 16:03 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Al ritmo que va esto.... SON CAPACES DE CERRAR EN ROJO... LOS ARTISTAS....



Yo cortaba tanto sufrimiento y metía pasta en Coinc.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2014)

Ya hay cuatro empresas del IBEX en rojo


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El champán, si es realmente bueno, no deja resaca... :no:



Esto no es champan, esta es la raya de coca que se mete el tipico choni en un after a las 9 de la mañana después de haberse tomado 12 whiskey cola. ::::


----------



## erpako (5 Jun 2014)

Aquí un idiota que está 100% en liquidez.::

Por lo demás, hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El champán, si es realmente bueno, no deja resaca... :no:



No se, yo soy de más mahou, y prefiero el botellín verde al rojo, por muy cinco estrellas que lo pinten.

En estos momentos de euforia hay que tener cuidado hasta con el tapón (ya buscaré un gif si me acuerdo)

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 16:10 ----------




erpako dijo:


> Aquí un idiota que está 100% en liquidez.::
> 
> Por lo demás, hasta el infinito y más allá.



Bienaventurados los que tengan liquidez, ellos harán subir los mercaos. 

Por lo demás, esta bajada no es mala para los fondos de renta fija ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Entro para decir que ya decía yo que el ibex se iba a 11000 y el DAX a 10000....

O eran otros? ::

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 16:13 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los fondos de RF ya les llegará su Apocalipsis sodomita, ya les llegará


----------



## Skhu (5 Jun 2014)

Alemania en rojo.....uhhh!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

Se que lo comentaron estos días pero como estoy un poco atontada me repito

¿Si compro hoy Repsol? Llego al dividendo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2014)

Skhu dijo:


> Alemania en rojo.....uhhh!!!!



Y yo...:: Se ha quedado en nada esto. Gatillazo.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

No tiene que ver, pero me ha gustado







Compren, vendan, lo que sea. Que BME no se mueve, leñe.


----------



## pullerazo (5 Jun 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Aquí un idiota que está 100% en liquidez.::
> 
> Por lo demás, hasta el infinito y más allá.




Es el momento de ir mirando los ETF inversos del IBEX...para medio plazo.


Comisiones, Liquidez, apalancados....


Primeras divergencias en los mercados..


BolsaCanaria .info | Futuros USA


Saludos.


----------



## davidautentico (5 Jun 2014)

el momento del spam


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y yo...:: Se ha quedado en nada esto. Gatillazo.



Va de mosqueo








http://24.******************/05c03062601ea39127af57462312efa8/tumblr_n6b09d3JLx1sjz7a3o1_250.gif


----------



## pullerazo (5 Jun 2014)

davidautentico dijo:


> el momento del spam



¿Spam?. ¿Porqué?.


No se puede entra a hablar. ¿Todas las sillas están ocupadas?.


----------



## erpako (5 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se que lo comentaron estos días pero como estoy un poco atontada me repito
> 
> ¿Si compro hoy Repsol? Llego al dividendo



dividendo Repsol


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2014)

Pues no va el enlace a las chorradas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Trolleada EPIC del euro

Oleadas de Margin Calls...sogas al cuellos


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

El Euro para arriba -> Los chinos : "Van a devaluar a su puta madre"


----------



## Se vende (5 Jun 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Es el momento de ir mirando los ETF inversos del IBEX...para medio plazo.
> 
> 
> Comisiones, Liquidez, apalancados....
> ...



ETF inverso ibex, el que compre alguno pensado en un medio plazo acabará así ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2014)

Hoy es "San JJJ".
Está habiendo para todos: cortos, largos....


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y yo...:: Se ha quedado en nada esto. Gatillazo.



Los gatillazos, en general, no suelen quedarse en "nada". Suelen tener consecuencias muy nefastas. Estoy pensando en la bolsa. Bueno, y en lo otro. Pero que lo digo por la bolsa, vaya .

Ahora, súmale los comentarios del Maese, el doble techo de los 10950... Es todo un poco pandórico.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2014)

Nueva petada de burbuja, y van.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Jun 2014)

Bueno, paso rapidamente... recojo mi droguiOWNED y repito lo que dijo mario:

Mas valen -x% en el banco que Pandoro en 10.000 (dax).


----------



## pullerazo (5 Jun 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> ETF inverso ibex, el que compre alguno pensado en un medio plazo acabará así ::



¿Que nos vamos a los 16000?. ¿De verdad?. ¿Más alto que cuándo España era la locomotora europea?. Con un 30% menos de dividendos, pagados en papel y en algunos casos con deudas?. 

Con ese ajuste es IBEX=11200

¿Has mirado las cuentas de la constructoras?. ¿Y la deuda de las empresas?.¿Y la renta real?. ¿Y la morosidad bancaria?. La de la banca mediana da miedo. 



Ya es la bolsa de europa con el PER más alto. Esto es a niveles de ese dia. IBEX=10500.


BolsaCanaria .info | Las Bolsas en Europa están baratas parece


No incito a la compra de esos productos, que conste. Era solo un comentario bajista.


No quiero causar zozobra.


Me callo.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2014)

jo jo Fran el Dax en rojo ....... hemoal


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Ya sus habeis deprimido

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 16:42 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> aun te falta mucho para trolear algo chavalin
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 15:45 ----------
> 
> cerramos cortos 10950 en 10910 y cargamos largos con tres cullons :no:



¿Que tal van esos largos?


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

No os hagáis pajas mentales. Lo único que ocurre es que esto estaba más descontado que el copón. 
Coño... que hasta las Anarosas han estado verdes por un momento ::


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

El primo de zumosol viene al rescate, el S&P en busca de nuevos maximos historicos, lo interesante de Drogho no es lo que enseña, que es mas bien poco, si no lo que insinua, lo que puede venir detras, la perdida de limites, la caida de las ultimas barreras, la perdida de la inocencia, lo que importe no es un jueves de junio, si no un frio martes de diciembre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales. Lo único que ocurre es que esto estaba más descontado que el copón.
> Coño... que hasta las Anarosas han estado verdes por un momento ::



Y dale con el tema de ANR... te voy a meter un virus que te vas a jiñar

VISILLERO!!!!


----------



## egarenc (5 Jun 2014)

Entro, veo a Imtech bajando un 6%, pienso en lo contentos que estarán los biznietos, cierro y sigo currando 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Yo lo de hoy mas bien lo veo tal que asi:

[YOUTUBE]Xc4hF3wf-2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xavigomis (5 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Entro, veo a Imtech bajando un 6%, pienso en lo contentos que estarán los biznietos, cierro y sigo currando
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Menudo drama lo de IMTECH... la duda es cuanto bajará mañana... otro 2/3/5/7.... 

cada día igual, sólo que al revés de todo, para abajo.:XX:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El primo de zumosol viene al rescate, el S&P en busca de nuevos maximos historicos, lo interesante de Drogho no es lo que enseña, que es mas bien poco, si no lo que insinua, lo que puede venir detras, la perdida de limites, la caida de las ultimas barreras, la perdida de la inocencia, lo que importe no es un jueves de junio, si no un frio martes de diciembre.



Qué poético

Qué prosa florida.....


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Ane, cariño, me haces un analisis de abengoa :X y de Tubacex, si es posible.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y dale con el tema de ANR... te voy a meter un virus que te vas a jiñar
> 
> VISILLERO!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2014)

Supongo que mañana se impone al "recogida de beneficios"....


----------



## maru80 (5 Jun 2014)

Mis padres tienen unos 6 mil euros metidos en acciones del Banco Santander en cuenta de valores, lo metieron hace como 7 años. El caso es que desde hace 7 años hasta ahora, hace tan sólo unos meses que eso empezó a subir (en años anteriores de los 6 mil euros que habían se quedaron en 4 mil euros) hasta ahora que por fin vuelven a tener 6 mil y pico de euros.

¿Es mejor que lo saquen cuanto antes? hasta finales de este mes no contemplarán la opción de sacar el dinero ya que están a la espera de recibir otro de una venta y sacar lo de las acciones del santander y juntarlo y ponerlo todo a plazo fijo.

O mejor que lo saquen ya? 

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Empieza a haber problemas en el cuantitativo.... esto se nos va.
> 
> No le digo ná, y se lo troleo tó ::




Malvado FranR... ¿ no me dice nada por esos -60 del ala avisados con un par de minutos de antelación ? 

Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y dale con el tema de ANR... te voy a meter un virus que te vas a jiñar
> 
> VISILLERO!!!!



PERO TU TU TU!!!! PERO QUE COJONES!!! Si ahora que recuerdo estabas mirando zulo también. 
El visillerismo y pepitismo se está imponiendo en burbuja señores... No hay nada que hacer. Ver a Bertok haciendo cola para coger los planos del Mirador de Montepinar es cuestión de semanas!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Han llegado tiempos de trolling...han llegado los tiempos del gacela-crunch

Voy haciendo acopio de gifs...


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen unos 6 mil euros metidos en acciones del Banco Santander en cuenta de valores...
> 
> ¿Es mejor que lo saquen cuanto antes?
> 
> ...




Hola Maru, bienvenida 
(si eres chica, si no perdona el femenino)

te contesto encantado

espera un momento que voy a abrir la ventana que aquí huele a troll

Como te decía...

joder, pues sigue oliendo a troll...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

MV vuelve al calor de la recuperacion , 4 botellines y no va a parar la cosa :Baile:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:03 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Hola Maru, bienvenida
> (si eres chica, si no perdona el femenino)
> 
> te contesto encantado
> ...



hay mucho troll por aqui


----------



## Se vende (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen unos 6 mil euros metidos en acciones del Banco Santander en cuenta de valores, lo metieron hace como 7 años. El caso es que desde hace 7 años hasta ahora, hace tan sólo unos meses que eso empezó a subir (en años anteriores de los 6 mil euros que habían se quedaron en 4 mil euros) hasta ahora que por fin vuelven a tener 6 mil y pico de euros.
> 
> ¿Es mejor que lo saquen cuanto antes? hasta finales de este mes no contemplarán la opción de sacar el dinero ya que están a la espera de recibir otro de una venta y sacar lo de las acciones del santander y juntarlo y ponerlo todo a plazo fijo.
> 
> ...



Si tienen previsto sacarlo a fin de mes si o si, pues pondría un stop bastante ajustado, otra cosa que tiene es el tema del dividendo que no se si tiene que hacer alguna conversión en acciones o no. S2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> PERO TU TU TU!!!! PERO QUE COJONES!!! Si ahora que recuerdo estabas mirando zulo también.
> El visillerismo y pepitismo se está imponiendo en burbuja señores... No hay nada que hacer. Ver a Bertok haciendo cola para coger los planos del Mirador de Montepinar es cuestión de semanas!



Chavaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal, ayer ya le dije al vendedor, sin haber mirado el piso, que no estamos interesados. Joder la tabla excel es un antívisillericida!!!


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV vuelve al calor de la recuperacion , 4 botellines y no va a parar la cosa :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:03 ----------
> 
> ...



ya me voy dando cuenta
gracias por avisar, se nota que es usted un experto

Tenga cuidado con las cervezas, no sea que lo vuelva a recoger la protectora de animales por la castellana maullando el 'asturies, patria queridaa'


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 Jun 2014)

Yo sigo diciendo lo que dije ayer, hoy no los hemos tocado, pero mañana es muy probable.
(me prepararé para comerme el tocho.....)
En cualquier caso mucho más arriba de esos 11.000 no vamos a ir, como muy positivo entraremos en otro ciclo plano de esos con +-500 puntos para entretenernos en el veranito


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

recuerda que el 20 tenemos vencimiento trimestral y tambien el gap 3205 eurostoxxx50 , ademas el ibex esta forzando bollinger diario y semanal ienso:

creo que la jugada es corregir a los 10500-10600 para luego ir al pico del cabezon 11566 :Aplauso:


----------



## pullerazo (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen unos 6 mil euros metidos en acciones del Banco Santander en cuenta de valores, lo metieron hace como 7 años. El caso es que desde hace 7 años hasta ahora, hace tan sólo unos meses que eso empezó a subir (en años anteriores de los 6 mil euros que habían se quedaron en 4 mil euros) hasta ahora que por fin vuelven a tener 6 mil y pico de euros.
> 
> ¿Es mejor que lo saquen cuanto antes? hasta finales de este mes no contemplarán la opción de sacar el dinero ya que están a la espera de recibir otro de una venta y sacar lo de las acciones del santander y juntarlo y ponerlo todo a plazo fijo.
> 
> ...




Cada uno que tome sus decisiones. 


Aquí te dejo una opinión del Santander que quizás pueda ayudarte. 

min 3:40.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvzBIJWRpl4&index=2&list=UUl3izWVwzSXUOTCpBGBD6Gw



Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Peponian fin de fiesta...y despues cuchillas,


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Claro que si gacela en pepitoria , en dias como hoy se suele cerrar en maximos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Claro que si gacela en pepitoria , en dias como hoy se suele cerrar en maximos :Baile:



¿cuantas heineken llevamos hoy?, ¿algun JB ha caido ya?


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hola Maru, bienvenida
> (si eres chica, si no perdona el femenino)
> 
> te contesto encantado
> ...



Así sin acritud, podrías haber mirado un poco antes de contestar. Más que nada porque la forera se registró hace 6 años y me parece un poco improbable que sea un trol. Pero bueno, debe ser que no ha venido haciendo el "Juramento de Adoración Burbujarra", así que es un trol.

En fin, en ocasiones he oído criticar a los participantes de este hilo diciendo que tienen una actitud deplorable ante cualquier persona que se pase a preguntar...y que queréis que os diga, va a ser que es verdad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

La verdad es que estoy leyendo un poco sobre tributación de alquiler.... y es un disparate!

Puedes reducir la base a la que tributas por todo (IBI, seguros, compra electrodomésticos, etc, TODO!) al 100%. Luego, la diferencia entre ingresos por alquiler y estos gastos tributas, la reduces un 60% o 100% en función si se lo alquilas a viejunos o jóvenes.

Y todo para salvar al inmo!! Yo entiendo que en una empresa tenga ciertas deducciones y tal ya que generan riqueza y blabla (aunque yo las quitaba todas y reducía impuestos, pero bueno)....pero al iINMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uaj:


----------



## IRobot (5 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Entro, veo a Imtech bajando un 6%, pienso en lo contentos que estarán los biznietos, cierro y sigo currando
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk





xavigomis dijo:


> Menudo drama lo de IMTECH... la duda es cuanto bajará mañana... otro 2/3/5/7....
> 
> cada día igual, sólo que al revés de todo, para abajo.:XX:



Ayer comentaba Ane que tenía divergencias alcistas pero de momento sigue cayendo con fuerza. No parece momento de entrar todavía, habrá que seguir esperando. Hoy leía este artículo según el cual el valor parece que acabará dando dinerito pero no hay que precipitarse en la entrada. A lo largo del verano parece se irán clarificando las cosas: 

Rastreando Valor: Actualización Royal Imtech

De momento el objetivo número 1 es reducir la deuda a la mitad. La buena noticia es que parece ser que las gestoras apenas han reducido su posicionamiento con lo que parece ser que siguen creyendo en el valor ienso:

Eso sí, de momento y hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, el dinero lo está dando el lado corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peponian fin de fiesta...y despues cuchillas,



4 de momento , JB tengo poco , me queda para un par de copitas , ahora creo que voy a pillar bacardi para los cuba libres :baba:

por cierto que es eso de que luego toca cuclillas ? ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La verdad es que estoy leyendo un poco sobre tributación de alquiler.... y es un disparate!
> 
> Puedes reducir la base a la que tributas por todo (IBI, seguros, compra electrodomésticos, etc, TODO!) al 100%. Luego, la diferencia entre ingresos por alquiler y estos gastos tributas, la reduces un 60% o 100% en función si se lo alquilas a viejunos o jóvenes.
> 
> Y todo para salvar al inmo!! Yo entiendo que en una empresa tenga ciertas deducciones y tal ya que generan riqueza y blabla (aunque yo las quitaba todas y reducía impuestos, pero bueno)....pero al iINMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uaj:



Y se ha dejado lo más importante La amortización del piso....tambien entra

En breves le paso mi hojita, es oppen office que desde que tengo el Mac gasto de esto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

By the way ....

Who the Fuck is Maru?????


Maru the cat?????


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Al final subí la orden de venta del SAN de 7,70 a 7,80 y me he comido los mocos

Metida ahora a 7,65, 300€ perdidos y rezando para que entre

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:17 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Así sin acritud, podrías haber mirado un poco antes de contestar. Más que nada porque la forera se registró hace 6 años y me parece un poco improbable que sea un trol. Pero bueno, debe ser que no ha venido haciendo el "Juramento de Adoración Burbujarra", así que es un trol.
> 
> En fin, en ocasiones he oído criticar a los participantes de este hilo diciendo que tienen una actitud deplorable ante cualquier persona que se pase a preguntar...y que queréis que os diga, va a ser que es verdad.



Debe ser como la 3ª vez que pasa preguntando lo mismo :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> By the way ....
> 
> Who the Fuck is Maru?????
> 
> ...



Maru , la madre del Maki


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y se ha dejado lo más importante La amortización del piso....tambien entra



Ya, pero lo de la amortización no lo estoy teniendo en cuenta en el excel porque, si al final vendes el piso, lo amortizado se sumaría a lo plusvaleado, no?

Eso ya es para listos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2014)

Aquí está pandorcito , celebrando la que viene encima...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Jun 2014)

Pues Imtech a perder el euro por acción en cualquier momento...
creo que los mínimos del 2002 eran 0,70. Ffff


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

Pirata, mire el correo


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Así sin acritud, podrías haber mirado un poco antes de contestar. Más que nada porque la forera se registró hace 6 años y me parece un poco improbable que sea un trol. Pero bueno, debe ser que no ha venido haciendo el "Juramento de Adoración Burbujarra", así que es un trol.
> 
> En fin, en ocasiones he oído criticar a los participantes de este hilo diciendo que tienen una actitud deplorable ante cualquier persona que se pase a preguntar...y que queréis que os diga, va a ser que es verdad.



Todo el mundo sabe que Tono tiene un olfato especial para detectar viruses y trocaos 
Maru, manifiéstate!! Eres un trolaco??


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Al final subí la orden de venta del SAN de 7,70 a 7,80 y me he comido los mocos
> 
> Metida ahora a 7,65, 300€ perdidos y rezando para que entre
> 
> ...



Sí, y teniendo en cuenta que la única contestación que recibió fue la tuya (donde la pusiste de troll a pesar de que era la primera vez que preguntaba en el hilo, así que no vayas con excusas de mierda), a mi me parece lógico que vuelva a preguntar.

Hombre, vale que en este foro ese trato no desentona, pero aquí no me parece que vengan a cuento esas actitudes. Casi que sigas con la bolsa, donde evidentemente, pilotas. Porque de lo que es etiqueta, como que no.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

cerramos largos 10910 en 10900 :: y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Monlovi moñas, no me hagas tener que buscarte!!!!


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Déjalo Krim. Tienes razón.

Yo soy un maleducado.
Y la Maru80 un trolaco con más rabo que un Mihura.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Sr. Pirata,
Recibido!! Eres un artista!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Ya lo único que falta es que me actives lo de poder poner el avatar un poco más grande :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sr. Pirata,
> Recibido!! Eres un artista!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Ya lo único que falta es que me actives lo de poder poner el avatar un poco más grande :Baile:



Si eres capaz de vencer la inflación con el capital a invertir en un zulo, es preferible alquilar. Aunque todo depende de las hipótesis que hagas a futuro 


Lo del Avatar no tiene solución....33cm y tal. ::


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2014)

feliz margin call para todos. Cuidado con los cortos astutos, esta para pros y para papertrading. Como ni soy pro y el papertrading me aburre, alguien tiene un pass para hazeher?


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

Ufff hasta donde va a subir el SP????


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

qué le pasa a usted?

total!, para pasarme un excel que será para calcular PER 18 (Borja Mateo dixit) tanto lío :ouch:

ó

no será por el "hoy los 11.000 hue hue hue"??? verdaaaaddd!!??? :no:


----------



## maru80 (5 Jun 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Si tienen previsto sacarlo a fin de mes si o si, pues pondría un stop bastante ajustado, otra cosa que tiene es el tema del dividendo que no se si tiene que hacer alguna conversión en acciones o no. S2



Gracias por la respuesta! no entiendo mucho de finanzas de este tipo.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:57 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Hola Maru, bienvenida
> (si eres chica, si no perdona el femenino)
> 
> te contesto encantado
> ...




No soy ningún troll, llevo aquí bastantes años registrada lo que pasa que escribo poco (leo mucho) más que nada porque cuando preguntas en este foro cosas, muchas veces recibes una respuesta como la que has puesto. Me he leído el post este y no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre este tema, de ahí mi duda.


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Pues nada, para variar nuevo record historico del sp500

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 18:01 ----------




maru80 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta! no entiendo mucho de finanzas de este tipo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Ni le hagas caso al Tono, lo cambiamos por un botijo y tal, pero no es mal chico, a mi me tiene en el ignore.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (5 Jun 2014)

Oigan me pasan ese excell molón me interesa bastante. ..
Un saludo y buen foro 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta! no entiendo mucho de finanzas de este tipo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranqui. Aquí hasta que no te llaman trol, sicario a sueldo o pederasta no eres nadie. Cosas veredes.

Pero eso sí, ponle un thanks al que te ha respondido. No seas jata, digo rata. ¬¬


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué le pasa a usted?
> 
> total!, para pasarme un excel que será para calcular PER 18 (Borja Mateo dixit) tanto lío :ouch:
> 
> ...



If Piso.precio/(Piso.renta*12)>18 cout<<"váyase a tomar por culo" ::

prv incoming


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen unos 6 mil euros metidos en acciones del Banco Santander en cuenta de valores, lo metieron hace como 7 años. El caso es que desde hace 7 años hasta ahora, hace tan sólo unos meses que eso empezó a subir (en años anteriores de los 6 mil euros que habían se quedaron en 4 mil euros) hasta ahora que por fin vuelven a tener 6 mil y pico de euros.
> 
> ¿Es mejor que lo saquen cuanto antes? hasta finales de este mes no contemplarán la opción de sacar el dinero ya que están a la espera de recibir otro de una venta y sacar lo de las acciones del santander y juntarlo y ponerlo todo a plazo fijo.
> 
> ...



Si han aguantado 7 años, NO necesitan ese dinero y con la bajada del tipo de interés que los depósitos se van a quedar en un 1% yo lo dejaría. 

Supongo que habrán cobardo dividendo en estos años


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

maru80 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta! no entiendo mucho de finanzas de este tipo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno.

Yo mismo fui acusado de troll y de multinick del gato reiteradamente cuando empecé a participar y aquí sigo. 

Cuando quiera, puede agradecer en un botoncito que hay a la derecha a la gente que amablemente le contesta. En 6 años bien podía demostrar su gratitud a esa gente que escribe y que usted lee mucho. 
Lleva usted tantos agradecimientos como el gato.o
Ponerse un avatar bonito como corresponde a una tierna moza inocente que no sabe de finanzas, también ayuda... aunque en otros hilos habla de exportaciones internacionales que ya me gustaría a mí.

Dígale a sus padres que 6000€ en acciones del SAN le han reportado en 7 años un 8% anual aunque su valor no haya subido. Pero seguro que ya lo saben.


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Sinceramente, lo del PER 18 de BM es una cagada.Primero por que los ingresos van a ser menguantes, y los gastos crecientes, asi pues el PER tendera a aumentar. Y segundo por que los zulos son un mercado bajista de libro. Con respecto a zulos, la mejor inversion es no comprar, y por que no hay forma de abrir cortos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (5 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si han aguantado 7 años, NO necesitan ese dinero y con la bajada del tipo de interés que los depósitos se van a quedar en un 1% yo lo dejaría.
> 
> Supongo que habrán cobardo dividendo en estos años



+1, si han cobrado dividendo le habrán sacado bastante mas... no se como andaría san en 2007 pero si no les hace falta me las quedaría e iria cobrando dividendo en efectivo. Para que sea mas semejante a un plazo y noten el retorno. .. a precios de hoy es un8% anual que no es tontería. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

EL SP500 alcanza la invasion de Polonia, dajando atras la tan temida crisis del 29.

¿Cuando llegaremos a la crisis de los misiles cubanos, la guerra de los seis dias, la caida del muro o el 9/11?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Coñooo... El SP hasta 1940 y por fín se toma un respiro... nuestro leoncio de cabecera está poniéndose las botas... y lo que le quede... Felicidades, monsieur!

A mí el euro me ha dejado con las ganas... tenía el traget en 1,345 y me he salido en 1,354 gñeh...! con lo que al final para compensar el bujero no llegamos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Jun 2014)

Al final salí de SAB en 2,554 (+8%) pero con sensación de :cook: 

Las zeltias las tuve en breakeven y juro que me costo no darle click... y luego zasca 1,40% abajo ::


La difícil vida de nuestra especie... ::


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan me pasan ese excell molón me interesa bastante. ..
> Un saludo y buen foro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



me acaba de llegar ... son los planos originales de la "pipe bender" + unos enlaces a webs de soft pron0


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Tranqui. Aquí hasta que no te llaman trol, sicario a sueldo o pederasta no eres nadie. Cosas veredes.
> 
> Pero eso sí, ponle un thanks al que te ha respondido. No seas jata, digo rata. ¬¬



Vamos viendo la luz. 

Pues al final no se me han vendido las acciones del SAN y me parece que hoy he hecho el pardillo aguantando cuando pasó de los 7,70.
Viendo la subida del SP ahora y siendo mañana viernes me parece que la trampa perfecta está puesta.
Aquí va a haber bondage con el látigo de 7 cuerdas a diestro y siniestro para todos.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Jun 2014)

Tranquilidad por favor! Vamos a ver: el draghi ha salido y ha dicho que empieza la fiesta y que él paga lo que haga falta, chupinazo y aflojamos para seguir empujando y ya nos ponemos nerviosos? 
Aquí van a haber billetes a chorreo, si lo tienen aparcado les va a costar dinero, la renta fija no puede más, y los particulares no tienen otro camino más que renta variable, aquí ya los balances van a dar igual, "sólo" hay que ver los sectores que van a tomar el relevo pero ya han dejado claro que hay manga ancha, y lo que es mejor, con el visto bueno de Alemania.

Eso sí, habrá que menear el árbol de vez en cuando para que no nos subamos todos, pero de aquí a final de año, no nos dejan más opción que subir y subir


----------



## jaialro (5 Jun 2014)

Que miedo me da que la bolsa usa no pare de subir.


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> me acaba de llegar ... son los planos originales de la "pipe bender" + unos enlaces a webs de soft pron0



creía que los planos de la Pipe Bender eran una leyenda profunda del intranet profundo de los primeros hombres de Silicon Valley.

Tiene un valor incalculable. Yo también los quiero.

(los excell digo)


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Libre mercado y tal.


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

El SP500 alcanza Pearl Harbour.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El SP500 alcanza Pearl Harbour.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



A este paso le va a dar la vuelta al eje cronologico y vamos a acabar en la Batalla de las Termópilas...


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

Bueno, igual pasa algo cuando lo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki, quien sabe . Aunque a mi realmente lo que me preocupa es que se estén despistando en el carbón. Muy mal, hay que bajarla a 5 céntimos


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Ayer comentaba Ane que tenía divergencias alcistas pero de momento sigue cayendo con fuerza. No parece momento de entrar todavía, habrá que seguir esperando. Hoy leía este artículo según el cual el valor parece que acabará dando dinerito pero no hay que precipitarse en la entrada. A lo largo del verano parece se irán clarificando las cosas:
> 
> Rastreando Valor: Actualización Royal Imtech
> 
> ...






y me repito, yo entraría en 1.00, mira:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...usvalia-que-llegan-rojos-53.html#post11757139


----------



## Hannibal (5 Jun 2014)

Ya sé que no es viernes, pero como Droghi ha distorsionado completamente el mercado, dejo análisis técnico de otro tipo


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya sé que no es viernes, pero como Droghi ha distorsionado completamente el mercado, dejo análisis técnico de otro tipo


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

...el SP consolidando y aún le quedan dos horas y media para el cierre... no hay cementerios suficientes para tantos osos...


----------



## Chila (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Déjalo Krim. Tienes razón.
> 
> Yo soy un maleducado.
> Y la Maru80 un trolaco con más rabo que un Mihura.



No tiene porqué Tono...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Parece que mis chinorris se quedaron ayer con ganas de subir... 
JRJC +10% en estos instantes!! :Baile::Baile:


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...el SP consolidando y aún le quedan dos horas y media para el cierre... no hay cementerios suficientes para tantos osos...



Habeis comido alguna vez carne de oso?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (5 Jun 2014)

Venga... hay que coger impulso para la última hora!!! 
Un poquito de bajadita y luego con todo lo gordo!!


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Reporten al bobo éste...!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Jun 2014)

El concepto de post ladrillo acaba de quedar obsoleto...hay que buscar algo de mas enjundia para esto.

Un par de quotes y hay que abrir el hilo de Julio de modo urgente )


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Habeis comido alguna vez carne de oso?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



es una invitación?


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Plato finlandes a base de carne de oso:


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Reporte vespertino

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> No tiene porqué Tono...



Bueno, vamos a sacar el Sherlock Holmes que llevo dentro.

No tiene avatar.
Nunca ha dado las gracias.
Cuenta del año de la pera sin actividad apenas.
Se pone en nick de MARU(ja)


si anda como un pato y hace cuá... 

pero juro que no le vuelvo a llamar troll a nadie aunque tenga el DNI de Mordor.

Coño, que a mí me llamaron troll y multinick del gato al principio porque tenía hechuras de larguista y veía la cosa con optimismo. 
Cosa muy mal vista no hace tanto...:rolleye:

Creo que nunca he negado un consejo el el foro, incluso sin que me lo pidan
tonterías en plan mis padres... un amigo... tienen unos ahorrillos... :no::no:

y no olvidemos que esto es internet y cualquier parecido con la realidad...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Reporten al bobo éste...!!!



Es la primera vez que reporto en este foro, me siento como Tono desenmascarando trolls (espero no lo tomes a mal Tono )


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal, cuidadín, que ya se me va la mano pal ignore

que yo estoy mu loco y meriendo bocadillos de Prozac

(hoy toca ataque troll, paciencia)


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a sacar el Sherlock Holmes que llevo dentro.
> 
> No tiene avatar.
> Nunca ha dado las gracias.
> ...



Oh, POR EL AMOR DE REORX, Tono ¿Estás seguro de que no querías postear esto en conspiraciones? Porque tus piruetas lógicas están a la altura de cualquier magufada de Greenback....

Vamos a ver, gente sin avatar en el foro hay la que quieras. Si además como tú bien dices postea poco, motivo de más para que no le haya dado por tener avatar. Tienes que entender que aquí no todo el mundo es un friki como nosotros que se dedica a currarse avatares de pepinos o pedocarnets. 

Y el nick? ¿Que pasa, que es la primera vez que ves un nick poco imaginativo en la vida no? Lo cual por cierto es lo que esperas de alguien que no se curra avatar, postea poco y probablemente ni sabe lo que es el botón de gracias. 

No sé a tí, pero a mí, lo que me parece, es alguien sin mucha idea ni interés en foros, bastante perdida, que se registró hace 6 años aquí, y entra de uvas a peras.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Este es huevon o que , no podia hacer un post mas largo ?


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

lo dejo Krim
máximos históricos por todos los lados y yo hablando de tonterías


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es la primera vez que reporto en este foro, me siento como Tono desenmascarando trolls (espero no lo tomes a mal Tono )



Vaya ladrillo, aun me duelen los ojos


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Por ahí la peña vaticinando que mañana el SP alcanza la Guerra de las Malvinas...


----------



## Empatico (5 Jun 2014)

Tras muchos tiempo leyendoles me uno a ustedes. 
No tengo el nivel que muchos de ustedes tienen, bueno que mv si, pero intentaremos sumar lo posible.
Cuidense y localizenme el telefono del psicologo de dragi puesto es lo unico que importa. Ni analisis tecnico ni fundamental ni la madre que los pario...


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

O la mano de Dios.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Jun 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Tras muchos tiempo leyendoles me uno a ustedes.
> No tengo el nivel que muchos de ustedes tienen, bueno que mv si, pero intentaremos sumar lo posible.
> Cuidense y localizenme el telefono del psicologo de dragi puesto es lo unico que importa. Ni analisis tecnico ni fundamental ni la madre que los pario...



Parece hacerse miembro del club con derecho a posteo es requisito inexcusable la compra de un paquetito de acciones de ANR

Yo no hice las normas ::


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Bueno muyayos, ya saben que pueden ir a cualquier banco a pedir un crédito:

- Para invertir en un negocio, ¿hay futuros clientes? ::::::

- Para gastar a trotemoche, un buga, las tetas de la jenni, ...

No veo por ningún sitio como atacan para solventar el tema de la solvencia.

Si alguno se lanza a explicar, soy todo oidos.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por ahí la peña vaticinando que mañana el SP alcanza la Guerra de las Malvinas...



yo ya empiezo el fin de semana, feliz viernes.... no merece la pena seguir la sesion


----------



## Empatico (5 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parece hacerse miembro del club con derecho a posteo es requisito inexcusable la compra de un paquetito de acciones de ANR
> 
> Yo no hice las normas ::



Una vez me porte mal de pequeño y me trajeron un poco de ANR. Esta es y sera toda mi relacción con ellos


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jun 2014)

¿Y el volumen de Natra hoy?ienso:


Mucho forero nuevo estos últimos días... habrá que empezar a vender los valores en cartera.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Una vez me porte mal de pequeño y me trajeron un poco de ANR. Esta es y sera toda mi relacción con ellos



También tienes ACI :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2014)

Por cierto creo que ya les había hablado de esto cuando aún estaban en ello...

Muse Headband Opens the Door to Brain-to-Computer Applications | Singularity Hub

[YOUTUBE]GYO_WC7TE4c[/YOUTUBE]


300 pavos y es suyo...

Aviso: no, no sirve para convencer a la maciza de la barra para que se vaya contigo...


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Jun 2014)

Han pasado 7 horas desde el dia Drag.Kuin y viendo la situacion Intereses 0% Cuasi-deflacion, y nadie ha posteado esta imagen como alernativa







Perdemos las buenas costumbres...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

el indicador Kate siempre va para Upton.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Jun 2014)

Como vamos señores?

Una reflexión:

Si hay que tomar este tipo de medidas en la EuroZona... ¿es porque hay algún problema grave?

Asimilemos el riego de euros y ya veremos que pasa.

Relajamos la última hora y buscamos cruces en 1934 (c). 

1972-2000? En abril cuando lo dije junto con el 34 parecía una locura... ¿y acaso no lo es?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como vamos señores?
> 
> Una reflexión:
> 
> ...



Usted es muy malo, le cambio mi hoja Excel visillera por la suya, deal?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Short EURO = Long PANDORO.
> 
> Primer aviso ::



En este negocio con tradear cuatro o cinco veces al año haces pasta para ir a Maldivas :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

atentos:


Zara: nueva tienda en San Sebastián lidera ventas a nivel mundial

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 13:38 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y el volumen de Natra hoy?ienso:
> 
> 
> Mucho forero nuevo estos últimos días... habrá que empezar a vender los valores en cartera.



callaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Jun 2014)

Por fin entra pasta en el carbón!!!

Oh wai!::


----------



## erpako (5 Jun 2014)

"La explicación dominante de por qué nuestros bancos beben pero no dan de beber es la keynesiana: nos hallamos sumergidos en una trampa de la liquidez. Según Keynes, cuando los tipos están extremadamente bajos, los inversores (incluidos los bancos) prefieren atesorar todo el dinero en lugar de prestarlo, debido a la perspectiva de que aquéllos terminarán subiendo en el futuro. Y es que, cuando los tipos suben, los que han invertido a tipos bajos sufren pérdidas, por lo que, según Keynes, la gente preferirá guardarse todo el dinero debajo del colchón hasta que, en efecto, aquéllos acaben subiendo y no se prevean subidas adicionales."

Será cierto?. Habemus mangerazo, pero tendremos demanda solvente?.ienso:

Solución: crear inflación.


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2014)

yo también tengo el excel ... mi excel + 50€ por la suya MM

jojojojo


----------



## Hannibal (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno muyayos, ya saben que pueden ir a cualquier banco a pedir un crédito:
> 
> - Para invertir en un negocio, ¿hay futuros clientes? ::::::
> 
> ...



Creo que nadie se ha lanzado así que ahí voy yo.

El problema reside básicamente en 2 cuestiones: por un lado,los jóvenes tienen sueldos de mierda, los que tienen trabajo remunerado claro (véase becas, prácticas, etc) .
Por otro, la gente de mas de 35 con salarios decentes están entrampados en su mayoría y no es viable darles crédito. 

Por lo tanto, la única forma de que puedan acceder a créditos es que los salarios sea mayores. Para ello hay que tener industria, para ello hay que exportar... eso intentan con las medidas de hoy pero usa no lo permitirá, aunque incluso si lo hicieran tenemos el ejemplo de Japón.

En resumen y acabo ya, solo queda diluir deudas mediante inflacion alta (no repetire el error de llamarlo hiperinflacion) o bien "subir salarios" mediante una rbu. Porque no se vosotros pero yo estoy mas que con la mosca detrás de la oreja con tanta campaña, no solo en este foro, a favor de la rbu; creo que nos la quieren meter con calzador aunque bueno, muchos aplauden con las orejas con tal de no dar palo al agua. Otro día hablaré de cuanto duraran los efectos de la medida.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Tras muchos tiempo leyendoles me uno a ustedes.
> No tengo el nivel que muchos de ustedes tienen, bueno que mv si, pero intentaremos sumar lo posible.
> Cuidense y localizenme el telefono del psicologo de dragi puesto es lo unico que importa. Ni analisis tecnico ni fundamental ni la madre que los pario...



Empiezas bien , pequeño hombre julai :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo también tengo el excel ... mi excel + 50€ por la suya MM
> 
> jojojojo



Maldito...ppppfffffffffffff

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## erpako (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que nadie se ha lanzado así que ahí voy yo.
> 
> El problema reside básicamente en 2 cuestiones: por un lado,los jóvenes tienen sueldos de mierda, los que tienen trabajo remunerado claro (véase becas, prácticas, etc) .
> Por otro, la gente de mas de 35 con salarios decentes están entrampados en su mayoría y no es viable darles crédito.
> ...



Japón ha marcado el camino:


> La batería de estímulos puestos en marcha por el Banco de Japón y el Gobierno de Tokio para alejar la sombra de la deflación han disparado el IPC subyacente un 3,2% en abril.
> Japón IPC mayor subida 1991
> En los últimos tiempos los analistas han advertido delriesgo de 'japonización' de la economía europea. La debilidad del crecimiento activó todas las alertas sobre el riesgo de una deflación.
> El Banco Central Europeo parece dispuesto a intervenir la próxima semana con el fin de afianzar la recuperación económica y alejar definitivamente el 'fantasma' de la deflación.
> ...



Si es cierto, un servidor ha hecho el plimo jato vendiendo sus acciones.:


----------



## Tonto Simon (5 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como vamos señores?
> 
> Una reflexión:
> 
> ...



Por ahora yo gano la porra :baba:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-213.html#post10326937


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

Pero yo es que no veo solución buena. Cada vez menos habitantes jóvenes que son los que curran y consumen, y no me vengan con que la población mundial aumenta, por lo que el PIB cae ya que la productividad esta estancada o no crece lo suficiente. Resultado, la deuda se paga con mas deuda. Y quieren solucionar el tema con mas deuda? Muy bien campeones. 
Algunos dirán que se introduzca inmigración, pero es que no ha servido de nada, al ser de baja cualificación generan poca riqueza. Si acaso, sus hijos puedan aportar más, pero con las actuales condiciones lo dudo. Al final, esta inyección de crédito va a ir a los subprime, y al final se liará otra vez.

Burbujón inmobiliario en Londres, Australia, Canadá, China, de bonos soberanos, bolsas mundiales en permacumm, shale bubble, peak oil, Rusia haciendo alianzas a espaldas del Empire...

New paradigm, everything is gonna be allright, don't worry be happy

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

P,


----------



## Namreir (5 Jun 2014)

Pensais que los 2.500 o los 3.000 del S&P es una locura o podria ser algo real en los proximos 2/3 años. ¿Has cuando creeis que va a aguantar el recorrido alcista?


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pensais que los 2.500 o los 3.000 del S&P es una locura o podria ser algo real en los proximos 2/3 años. ¿Has cuando creeis que va a aguantar el recorrido alcista?



Es difícil de decir porque ya no nos podemos fiar de los indicadores habituales. Eddy lo explicó muy bien cuando creo que le preguntaron que porque, si la economía va bien, el precio del oro había subido. 

Respondió: 

"Es que los indicadores del coche ya no funcionan, sabemos que vamos dentro, pero el indicador de gasolina dice que el consumo es 0, el de la temperatura del motor también da 0, las revoluciones a 0, ¿La lectura que hacemos? Vamos para adelante y el coche no consume gasolina, cojonudo"

Resumiendo es muy difícil de decir. Podemos estar así décadas, pensemos en Japón.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

qué ha sido de eddy?
ayer andaba hasta los huevos de repúblicanos y dimes y diretes.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jun 2014)

Yo ya con un poco de vértigo y para amarrar unas ligeras plusvalías me he salido de AIG, como no cerca de mínimos del días y de una manera curiosa, por no decir que haciendo el gilipollas.

Me están dando ganas de entrar corto, no mañana pero veremos a principios de la semana que viene si seguimos con el peponeo y las subidas generalizadas... gente nueva entrando, un poco de euforia en la bolsa...


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que nadie se ha lanzado así que ahí voy yo.
> 
> El problema reside básicamente en 2 cuestiones: por un lado,los jóvenes tienen sueldos de mierda, los que tienen trabajo remunerado claro (véase becas, prácticas, etc) .
> Por otro, la gente de mas de 35 con salarios decentes están entrampados en su mayoría y no es viable darles crédito.
> ...



Créditos para qué?.

El personal necesita desapalancarse abonando parte de las deudas y haciendo default de una puta vez.

No van a conseguir nada más que seguir polarizando la sociedad burbujenado unos determinados activos a los que tiene acceso y capacidad de compra un 10% - 20% de la sociedad.

Buena parte de los inmomutilados no se van a ver beneficiados con estas medidas. Bueno sí, que los tipos sigan por los suelos para poder pagar el principal a base de comer panga y mortadela a días alternos ::

De la RBU, yo estoy de acuerdo con ella pero es porque estoy en otra onda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Es difícil de decir porque ya no nos podemos fiar de los indicadores habituales. Eddy lo explicó muy bien cuando creo que le preguntaron que porque, si la economía va bien, el precio del oro había subido.
> 
> Respondió:
> 
> ...



Japón tiene control sobre su moneda, es (ya venida a menos) una máquina exportadora de alta tecnológica, sin 2x% de paro, sin 50% de jovenes que ni trabajan ni muchos de ellos trabajarán, sin la corrupción que nos hemos regalado, con (más seguramente) separación de poderes, etc y yatal.

No duramos asi ni 3 años, espero equivocarme.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Japón ha marcado el camino:
> 
> 
> Si es cierto, un servidor ha hecho el plimo jato vendiendo sus acciones.:



Efecto escalón, en 12 meses vuelven a estar por los suelo.


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Japón tiene control sobre su moneda, es (ya venida a menos) una máquina exportadora de alta tecnológica, sin 2x% de paro, sin 50% de jovenes que ni trabajan ni muchos de ellos trabajarán, sin la corrupción que nos hemos regalado, con (más seguramente) separación de poderes, etc y yatal.
> 
> No duramos asi ni 3 años, espero equivocarme.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Lo más posible es que tengas razón, pero drogi y yellen no caen sin comprar hasta los solares de seseña.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Japón tiene control sobre su moneda, es (ya venida a menos) una máquina exportadora de alta tecnológica, sin 2x% de paro, sin 50% de jovenes que ni trabajan ni muchos de ellos trabajarán, sin la corrupción que nos hemos regalado, con (más seguramente) separación de poderes, etc y yatal.
> 
> No duramos asi ni 3 años, espero equivocarme.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No te equivocas.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pensais que los 2.500 o los 3.000 del S&P es una locura o podria ser algo real en los proximos 2/3 años. ¿Has cuando creeis que va a aguantar el recorrido alcista?



Yo aconsejo que no intentéis predecir el futuro a tan largo plazo en funcion de datos que aun no estan sobre el tapete. Con esta medida a medio plazo muchísimas empresas se verán beneficiadas, el tema es saber gestionar el largo plazo, pero bueno eso es otro cantar.Ahora mismo hay que analizar la realidad solo con los datos que vayan saliendo y no intentar predecir guanos profundos sobre todo cuando aun no se ven posiciones cortas de varios cientos de mill como si había en 2008 o 2012.Pero vamos que esto puede cambiar de aquí a unos meses, me quedo con lo comentado antes por makermarket, veamos como se desarrolla la función eso si con cautela. España seguramente desaprovechará la oportunidad, nada nuevo bajo el sol de hispakistan.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Efecto escalón, en 12 meses vuelven a estar por los suelo.



seguramente en japon desde la impresora, la economia crece un 2% cada mes y un 8% al año. no?


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> seguramente en japon desde la impresora, la economia crece un 2% cada mes y un 8% al año. no?



mucho me parece pero la bestia deflacionaria se terminará comiendo a los japoneses


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> mucho me parece pero la bestia deflacionaria se terminará comiendo a los japoneses




he tenido que buscarlo


empezó con poco
La economía de Japón crece menos de lo esperado - BBC Mundo - Última Hora

pero hace unos días:
https://es-us.noticias.yahoo.com/econom-japonesa-crece-al-5-9-001852267.html


lleva 6 trimestre consecutivos


----------



## ... (5 Jun 2014)

Ane, qué hacemos con las ENCE?

Ya que estamos las aguantamos hasta el dividendo, no?

Mañana no habla Draghi pero sí Soria :S


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he tenido que buscarlo
> 
> 
> empezó con poco
> ...



Ha sido algo puntual. Si crecen el 3% ya se pueden dar con un canto en los los dientes.

Manejan su propia moneda y sabrán que hacer.

Aquí estamos a merced de que nos aprieten el botón rojo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Jun 2014)

Me parece raro que os entren dudas de lo que va a pasar. No tengo ninguna duda. 
BoJ BoE FED y BCE expanden balances (y no poco). 

Hay una megaburbuja, la más grande jamás vista en deuda soberana.

Todas las burbujas estallan, antes o después. 
Es una huída hacia delante. Lo jodido es ver el timing. Yo personalmente, en cuanto a bolsas, y más al SP, no creo que pase del 2014. Ojo, aquí hablo de una gran corrección, pero no del fin del mundo ni un cisne negro si quiera. Se que estamos escuchando mucho tiempo la misma cantinela y al final nada, pero creo que la clave está en el margin debt. 







dshort - Advisor Perspectives Os dejo un pequeño bonus, enorme esta web.

El tema del megaburbujón de deuda soberana, sí es más difícil de preveer, pueden estar endeudándose años y años y luego eliminar con inflación.

Lo que me encantará ver, dentro de poco, como burbujista, es el pinchazo de la burbuja en UK y sobretodo en London.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, qué hacemos con las ENCE?
> 
> Ya que estamos las aguantamos hasta el dividendo, no?
> 
> Mañana no habla Draghi pero sí Soria :S








Pues decir a nuestros nietos que se conozca.... ya tenía malísima pinta ayer, hoy la sesión con mayor volumen del año....

había metido una orden más abajo para hacer un intradia y si mario jodia todo, pero no ha entrado....


ahora mismo ha tocado el 61,80 de toda la caída...

o rebota ya, o bisnietos....


----------



## IRobot (5 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y me repito, yo entraría en 1.00, mira:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...usvalia-que-llegan-rojos-53.html#post11757139



Ojalá tengas razón y esta vez sí que sea ese el suelo. Los indicadores tienen buena pinta. Pero yo de momento me esperaré un poco a ver como evoluciona. Es un valor que ha demostrado ser muy "joputa". 

En este caso me va a dar igual perderme parte de la subida inicial si creo que el cambio de tendencia es el bueno. Imagino que las manos fuertes en algún momento también indicarán el camino y darán alguna pista ienso:


----------



## jayco (5 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he tenido que buscarlo
> 
> 
> empezó con poco
> ...



Hace una semana salieron los datos de ventas minoristas completamente hundidas. 

Abenomics Suffers Crippling Blow: Economy Sputters As Inflation Soars, BOJ QE Delayed Indefinitely | Zero Hedge

Veremos, pero yo creo que a los Japoneses se les ha acabado la fiesta definitivamente.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón y esta vez sí que sea ese el suelo. Los indicadores tienen buena pinta. Pero yo de momento me esperaré un poco a ver como evoluciona. Es un valor que ha demostrado ser muy "joputa".
> 
> En este caso me va a dar igual perderme parte de la subida inicial si creo que el cambio de tendencia es el bueno. Imagino que las manos fuertes en algún momento también indicarán el camino y darán alguna pista ienso:




Por si cuadra, voy a hacer como Grifols hace poco, meter un poco para trading en 1,8x por si entrase o 1,90. Si ya sé, cuchillo cae, etc... pero aun pueden tirarla más..








pero es que pienso lo mismo de ENCE, depeendiendo de Soria, claro, que la info privilegiada es eso... aun así es un 3% de dividendo fácil en breves


Por qué creo que puede, PUEDE, haber tocado un suelo?
Porque tenemos Vigia en mínimos históricos diarios alejados del centro. Porque lo mismo el CCI. Y si nos fijamos, pstrvr como que funciona más el cci que el rsi para este valor.








Pero es que en semanal: tenemos divergencias alcistas en Vigia y CCI, y el precio está fuera del todo en Titan100


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo aconsejo que no intentéis predecir el futuro a tan largo plazo en funcion de datos que aun no estan sobre el tapete. Con esta medida a medio plazo muchísimas empresas se verán beneficiadas, el tema es saber gestionar el largo plazo, pero bueno eso es otro cantar.Ahora mismo hay que analizar la realidad solo con los datos que vayan saliendo y no intentar predecir guanos profundos sobre todo cuando aun no se ven posiciones cortas de varios cientos de mill como si había en 2008 o 2012.Pero vamos que esto puede cambiar de aquí a unos meses, me quedo con lo comentado antes por makermarket, veamos como se desarrolla la función eso si con cautela. España seguramente desaprovechará la oportunidad, nada nuevo bajo el sol de hispakistan.



Estoy contigo y con MM.

El futuro es importante, pero antes hay que vivir el presente.
El presente es que el relevo de USA ahora lo toma Europa.
Perder la oportunidad de este empujón es una pena para los que tengan liquidez. Este ciclo alcista de la economía aún no está agotado, por lo tanto carpe diem.
Cada uno que haga sus deberes para anticiparse y salir lo mejor posible cuando pinten bastos y se entre en ciclo bajista. 

Bertok se pregunta para qué aumentar el crédito si no hay demanda solvente. Eso más bien es un problema de España, no de la zona euro. Si las Draghi's measures producen efecto en Alemania, Francia, Holanda, etc tirarán al mismo tiempo de nosotros por mayor exportación, turismo, inversiones en nuestro país, etc.

En lo que yo conozco, coincido con Atman en que algo se está moviendo también aquí. Muchas pymes rentables y solventes están ahogadas por falta de liquidez, con pólizas de crédito insuficientes y unos costes disparatados. Una rebaja de los costes financieros puede ayudar mucho a crear inversión y empleo.

--------------

Burbujas de deuda soberana.

No es lo que preocupa ahora mismo a ningún Banco Central. Ellos mismos son los receptores finales de esos bonos y desde ese momento se pueden incluso dar por perdidos.
¿que pasaría si el banco BCE no obliga a los bancos que entregaron deuda de España como garantía a devolver ese dinero? 
¿o si se hace un write-off de una cantidad igual de deuda en manos del BCE para cada país de la UE?
Yo creo que no pasaría nada.

Y si alguien puede explicarme que eso generaría un problema de hiperinflación en un mundo deflacionario se lo agradezco.

PD: La prima de riesgo hoy ha estado en algunos momentos por debajo de 135.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Estoy contigo y con MM.
> 
> El futuro es importante, pero antes hay que vivir el presente.
> El presente es que *el relevo de USA ahora lo toma Europa.*
> ...





te refieres a las Bolsas?


----------



## ... (5 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Por si cuadra, voy a hacer como Grifols hace poco, meter un poco para trading en 1,8x por si entrase o 2,90. Si ya sé, cuchillo cae, etc... pero
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Pero el 61,8 no era 1,94? En esos gráficos pone 1,99


----------



## Tono (5 Jun 2014)

Me refiero a inyectar liquidez a la economía Ane.
El tappering usano retira progresivamente liquidez, mientras que ahora la zona UE la inyecta con las medidas que ha tomado Draghi.
De hecho esto era algo esperado, alguna vez lo hablamos aquí, que ambos BC se pasarían el relevo.

Por supuesto si hay dinero las bolsas suben.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón y esta vez sí que sea ese el suelo. Los indicadores tienen buena pinta. Pero yo de momento me esperaré un poco a ver como evoluciona. Es un valor que ha demostrado ser muy "joputa".
> 
> En este caso me va a dar igual perderme parte de la subida inicial si creo que el cambio de tendencia es el bueno. Imagino que las manos fuertes en algún momento también indicarán el camino y darán alguna pista ienso:



Me gustaria hacer algunas matizaciones respecto a Imtech, el timing fue claramente erroneo,adelantar datos antes de que estos lleguen en empresas con problemas es un juego bastante peligroso. llegados a este punto hay dos cosas ademas de sus cuentas que nos indicaran si el ansiado cambio de ciclo es real o simplemente ha sido un sueño de una noche de primavera.Hay que fijarse en la evolucion de los cortos y esperar a ver como queda el balance asi como la distribucion accionarial despues de la ampliacion.A este nivel de capitalizacion

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 00:10 ----------

Asi es @Tono , hay que ir paso a paso.Para mi es muy significativo no ver posiciones cortas de cierto calado, el dia que esto vaya a caer un 50% no te preocupes que mas de uno estara bien posicionado para no perderse el festival.Aunque si se han incrementado los cortos todavia estamos hablando de muy poco dinero,la artilleria pesada sigue en el almacen.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Pero el 61,8 no era 1,94? En esos gráficos pone 1,99



es 1.99, sí, pero teniendo el 1,94 al lado, ha apoyado en ese antiguo pico, nueva resisetencia, a ver lo que dura

1,94 es el apoyo inmediato, luego 1,8x y luego 1,70







Yo mañana intentaré piramidar si abre en 1,87 o así. cuidata, si me lees, no me jodas el día de la victoria

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 16:38 ----------




IRobot dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón y esta vez sí que sea ese el suelo. Los indicadores tienen buena pinta. Pero yo de momento me esperaré un poco a ver como evoluciona. Es un valor que ha demostrado ser muy "joputa".
> 
> En este caso me va a dar igual perderme parte de la subida inicial si creo que el cambio de tendencia es el bueno. Imagino que las manos fuertes en algún momento también indicarán el camino y darán alguna pista ienso:



por supuestísimoooooo, yo lo que digo son mis cuentas. aciertos y cagadas. pongo lo que veo.

es mejor esperar a que deje de caer el cuchillo y confirme la divergencia y despues confirme ruptura







histórico:

1,21 marcado con flechas rojas: roto ergo guano
0,99-1,00 (que cuadra con lo puesto antes) flechas negras...
0,90 si puerde 0,99-1
0,75 si pierde 1
0,45 la ultima defensa


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jun 2014)

Ane y como ves el empache de los chocolateros? Un poco más de gula o la avaricia rompe el saco?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Ane y como ves el empache de los chocolateros? Un poco más de gula o la avaricia rompe el saco?




Yo me quedo. Alguien ha movido un 5% de la acción
Bloque de 2.434.000 acciones a 1,865



Hasta 2,05 o así que es el fibo38 de la caída y tiene las primeras resistencias
Recordamos que ha rebotado en 1,66 aprox (el fibo 50 de toda la subida), no me fío. Caso de superar 2,05 igual 2,20, pero me parece complicadete de momento

es posible que este realizando un push a la directriz de tendencia, fijate... eso sí, a ver si la cabalga y no falla


los indicadores pintan muy bien. investing da compra en casi todo por técnico








Ahora mismo se enfrenta al kumo 1,93, y por arriba es 2,08




En SEMANALES: mejor pinta a priori desde abajo. No suelo hacer semanales, pero cuando estoy a punto de vender por diario, y tengo dudas, lo miro. Me quedo por esto:



















sobre Ence: carlosmaria, marca el mismo punto que he dicho antes.



> Ence está lateral desde 2009. Viene de tocar en la parte del lateral y se dirige hacia la parte inferior. Ahí puede parar en alguna de los 3 soporte importantes. El primero lo ha tocado hoy, 1,93 euros, si lo pierde queda la zona 1,60 y sino los mínimos en 1,31 euros. Por desgracia el aspecto no es bueno por lo que podrían continuar los recortes. Gráfico en velas semanales.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo aconsejo que no intentéis predecir el futuro a tan largo plazo en funcion de datos que aun no estan sobre el tapete. Con esta medida a medio plazo muchísimas empresas se verán beneficiadas, el tema es saber gestionar el largo plazo, pero bueno eso es otro cantar.Ahora mismo hay que analizar la realidad solo con los datos que vayan saliendo y no intentar predecir guanos profundos sobre todo cuando aun no se ven posiciones cortas de varios cientos de mill como si había en 2008 o 2012.Pero vamos que esto puede cambiar de aquí a unos meses, me quedo con lo comentado antes por makermarket, veamos como se desarrolla la función eso si con cautela. España seguramente desaprovechará la oportunidad, nada nuevo bajo el sol de hispakistan.



no van a conseguir nada, las excess reserves están por las nubes y no se soluciona salvo default, no es un problema de liquidez sino de solvencia, sencillamente no hay agentes solventes suficientes, para crear inflación SOSTENIDA se necesita 2 cosas :

manguerazos monetarios (esa si la hay)
falsificar el ahorro mediante bajadas de tipos de interés, están al 0.15%, simplemente, ya no pueden bajar más porque los estados han arruinado sus economías

se rompió el juguete, lo único que van a conseguir es distorsionar todavía más 
el sistema de precios

esto se parece mucho a lo ya realizo Japón claro que nadie acabará muerto ni con 2 bombas nucleares ....... espero

¡Banzai! (o el experimento Kuroda) - TELÓN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Chila (6 Jun 2014)

Y ojo que aun tenemos la artilleria pesada, un QE Europedo, en retaguardia.
Seguimos alcistas a medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

¿Como veis a Abengoa?







---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:08 ----------

¿Y Tubacex?







---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:10 ----------

Abengoa trabaja con un nivel de apalancamiento de 12/1 y Tubacex con lo que ha subido da un dividendo bastante bajo.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:11 ----------

¿Momento de cargar mas en empresas muy apalancadas como pueden ser Abengoa, Gamesa, FCC, Sacyr, etc, etc o es el momento de pensar en salir hyendo?

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:12 ----------

¿El plan Drogho implica que las empresas con alto nivel de apalancamiento van a ver reducidos de forma considerable sus costes financieros?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

y el ichimoku, que hoy lo merece porque da 4 señales, tímidas aún, pero puede que confirme mañana si no cae y ataca el kumo


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Por ejemplo:

Abengo: 

En 2013:

Resultado de explotacion: 794 millones de euros

Costes financieros: 762 millones de euros

Si se bajan considerablemente los costes financieros ....


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

todos tenemos el ibex en la cabeza. RSI:

no habría roto aún, cayó antesdeayer justo a la línea de 60 y nos deja con la directriz... a ver mañana si nos subimos al carro o no al finalizar el día


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Sigamos con Abengoa:

Tiene unos pasivos financieros:

A largo plazo: 10.743 millones de euros

A corto plazo: 1.593

Total: 12.336 millones de euros

Unos costes finacieros:762. millones de euros

Me sale un interes medio de: 6,18%

Si baja el coste financiero a la mitad serian unos 380 millones de euros al año.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:31 ----------

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2014)

Abro la jornada con una imagen 







Veo al Ibex tocando la banda superior de 2 canales a la vez..., y llega el calor y los osos dejan de hibexnar ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Jran ayazgo!!!

El zahori trabaja en Societe Generale!!!! 

....« , they project a possible high growth surge to 4000 for the S&P 500 and a deflation scenario which would put the S&P 500 at 500 (-12% per annum).»


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-05/socgen-10-year-outlook-100-chance-recession-sp-4000-or-500

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (6 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias !!

comprar-rumor ... vender-noticia y tal ... así que fuera de Santander, Sabadell y 2/3 de Bankias, me quedo con 1/3 de Bankias, porque Bankia somos todos

Hoy quieto parado, el fin de semana más en frío veremos dónde metemos las plusvis Draghinianas ... 

A la vista el oca a oca dividindero gasístico de primeros de Julio en Gas Natural y Enagas ...


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2014)

What !

Ha desenmascarado a Jatencio ...

Bravoh DONnie ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jran ayazgo!!!
> 
> El zahori trabaja en Societe Generale!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Still?????








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (6 Jun 2014)

Buen día desde Girona, ayer a las FCC menuda hostia le metieron cuando está drogada por el Sr Droji!!! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Mi bola de cristal dice caidas en banca subidaa energía e infraestructuras

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jun 2014)

Bon jour.. al final me retuve en la venta de parte de mi cartera antes de que hablase super Mario.

Por esta vez bien hecho. Sigue abierto el horno. Si hasta el informatico de mi curro, neófito en bolsa, me pide ahora consejos. Dice que quiere cambiar de curro..que le gusta el de limpiabotas.

Pepón es mi amigo!


----------



## amago45 (6 Jun 2014)

Repsol pagó dividendo, un eurito para abajo ... ... me está también poniendo ojitos


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2014)

Repsolianos, habbemus dividendo! Y de momento 15 céntimos nos han salido gratis en la apertura .


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Repsol pagó dividendo, un eurito para abajo ... ... me está también poniendo ojitos



el sueldo de brufau es muy alto para lo que hace  dice pemex












buenos dias






Cataluña y Valencia no pagan a las farmacias desde febrero - elEconomista.es


Lidl se alía con Custo Dalmau para vender moda en sus supermercados - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

No entiendo como aun se pueden defender las politicas de tipos bajos e inyecciones monetarias... nunca lo acabare de entender y mas viniendo de ciudadanos de a pie.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

imtech con volatilidad en torno al 1 euro

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 01:14 ----------

bancos:

Deutsche Bank se desinfla un 3,5% en bolsa al inicio de ampliación de capital

Multa de EEUU a BNP Paribas podría alcanzar los 16.000 millones de dólares


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2014)

A los que teneis broker bankinter os han ingresado dividendo de repsol??::


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No entiendo como aun se pueden defender las politicas de tipos bajos e inyecciones monetarias... nunca lo acabare de entender y mas viniendo de ciudadanos de a pie.



somos adictos al dinero barato, es como la dronja, o como los cubatas del fin de semana. Sabes que estas haciando algo malo hacia tu cuerpo, que mañana vas a estar de resaca y no vas a poder ir a (correr, nadar, escalar) en condiciones, pero son las 4:00 estas comodo y crees que te puedes pinchar a la rubia que te esta mirando. Pero todo es una ilusion, al dia siguiente te llaman y te cuentan que la rubia que te miraba era una trani, que los cubatas eran garrafon y que no te queda ni un solo euro en la cartera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No entiendo como aun se pueden defender las politicas de tipos bajos e inyecciones monetarias... nunca lo acabare de entender y mas viniendo de ciudadanos de a pie.



Pues porque el concepto ese de inflacion es algo como muy difuso,cosas raras de esas que mencionan en los periodicos a veces...en cambio si que ven paguitas de todo tipo cayendo de papa estado.

La decision esta clara :baba:


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A los que teneis broker bankinter os han ingresado dividendo de repsol??::



Yo tengo IB y me lo han notificado, pero no ingresado. :


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2014)

Guillin sigue intratable,dia tras dia marcando nuevos maximos y lo increible es que al igual que corticeira sigue barata.Guillin deberia valer unos 190 eu.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

aceiteros:
DEOLEO: No queda claro un punto de lay de OPAs y los minoritarios actúan | GESPROBOLSA

imtech pierde 0.98 de soporte 0.98-0.99-1
o trollada o a 0,90

0,97
edit: 0.96



y ence hasta que no rompa los 2,04 no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Guillin sigue intratable,dia tras dia marcando nuevos maximos y lo increible es que al igual que corticeira sigue barata.Guillin deberia valer unos 190 eu.



Es un valor que da gusto verle. Va poquito a poco pero implacable. 
Corticeira veo que lleva un tiempecito en reposo pero normal después de la subidita que lleva en lo que va de año.
Está claro que son dos valores de los que no hay muchos...


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No entiendo como aun se pueden defender las politicas de tipos bajos e inyecciones monetarias... nunca lo acabare de entender y mas viniendo de ciudadanos de a pie.



Si bien a lp estas politicas cuantitativas si no se limitan pueden traernos la ruina , creo que esta vez dragui ha hecho algunas cosas regularmente bien.Me explico,ha creado un efecto palanca x3 siempre y cuando el dinero vaya destinado a empresas y familias y ojo NO A HIPOTECAS.La banca europa tiene cerca de 400.000 mill ociosos que simplemente o dejan en el balance o compran deuda soberana.Hay muchas empresas con polizas de credito al 8%-10% una de ellas sin ir mas lejos Imtech, con 27000 trabajadores.Pues estas condiciones caininas junto con la reestructuracion mas la estafa ha servido para que en apenas un año mas de 2000 personas se hayan ido a la calle.Seguramente si en vez de un 8% pagasen un 5% pues igual se hubiesen salvado 500 puestos eso sin contar que los accionistas no tendriamos q soportar otra ampliacion.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Abengoa sigue subiendo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Jun 2014)

_Gamesa, o como una acción puede pasar de 35 a 1 euro, y de ahí a 9 (y el tiempo dirá)._


----------



## midway (6 Jun 2014)

Ah la bolsa, ese maravilloso sitio donde 4 listos despluman una y otra vez a millones de tontos


----------



## Xiux (6 Jun 2014)

Fcc tocando 16,7!!! Vamos. Y Eon choca con los 14,4 dejá vu 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Gowex: Hoy podr?a generar se?al de escape


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2014)

Verdes dias,

se viene la recuperacion industrial, tendre que comprar.....iberdrolas.

SM ayer amenazo y en algunas cosas dio, que hombre, al final ocupra un sitio en el olimpo junto con Bernanke.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 10:04 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Gowex: Hoy podr?a generar se?al de escape



Lo que mas me mola de Gowex con diferencia son los mensajes de su CEO en twitter. JRANDE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Pero ponzi, las medidas monetarias no van solucionar los desequilibrios de la zona euro. Esa pasta va a ir a países periféricos? Bueno si, los bancos comprarán deuda a dos años al 1% o a lo que esté y luego devolverá la pasta. Resultado? Transferencia de riqueza de las naciones, ya ni hablo de Estados, a la oligarquía. Mayor endeudamiento y ninguna solución. 

Lo que no se es por qué, si estamos tan bien, brotesverdes por todos lados, se ejecuta este experimento monetario sin precedentes. Más peligros que tono en una sombrerería.

Cuidado con perder la confianza en la moneda que nos vamos a tomar por culo Argentina's style.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el ibex sigue atacando la zona del 10950 , mal asunto para los alcistillas , el doble techo ahora es un poco mas probable :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> _Gamesa, o como una acción puede pasar de 35 a 1 euro, y de ahí a 9 (y el tiempo dirá)._




Qué menos que a 17.5 para recuperar la mitad de su valor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

midway dijo:


> Ah la bolsa, ese maravilloso sitio donde 4 listos despluman una y otra vez a millones de tontos



Ya vino el tonto de las 10....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 10:16 ----------

Ahhhh la pescadería, ese maravilloso sitio donde uno compra pescado y lo vende por el triple a unos tontos 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)




----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero ponzi, las medidas monetarias no van solucionar los desequilibrios de la zona euro. Esa pasta va a ir a países periféricos? Bueno si, los bancos comprarán deuda a dos años al 1% o a lo que esté y luego devolverá la pasta. Resultado? Transferencia de riqueza de las naciones, ya ni hablo de Estados, a la oligarquía. Mayor endeudamiento y ninguna solución.
> 
> Lo que no se es por qué, si estamos tan bien, brotesverdes por todos lados, se ejecuta este experimento monetario sin precedentes. Más peligros que tono en una sombrerería.
> 
> ...



Esta vez no, hay una clausula que si los bancos la cumplen tendrán un efecto palanca en el bce para pedir el triple, pero tienen que prestar a familias y empresas,esto significa que para cumplir esta clausula el dinero no puede ir ni a deuda soberana ni a crédito hipotecario y por supuesto no se puede quedar parado ni en el balance del bce ni en el de los bancos.Con esta medida a corto o medio plazo (1-2 años) se pueden recuperar muchas pequeñas y medianas empresas que lo están pasando francamente mal con pólizas al 10%. El BCE esta intentando solucionar un problema previo que han generado ellos mismos prestando sin restricciones a la banca a tipos prácticamente cercanos al 0%.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Si "El Plan Drogho" se traslada a las empresas y hace que estan bajen sus costes de financiacion, con el nivel de apalancamiento que hay en el IBEX, este se puede ir a maximos historicos. Por encima de los 16.000 puntos.


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si "El Plan Drogho" se traslada a las empresas y hace que estan bajen sus costes de financiacion, con el nivel de apalancamiento que hay en el IBEX, este se puede ir a maximos historicos. Por encima de los 16.000 puntos.



Eso nos hara ricos a todos claro...

Lo que es a pie de calle, nada, cero, desierto. Y los que trabajan/mos por cuatro putos euros y a malvivir.

Salir de una crisis causada por la banca y el dinero facil, con mas dinero facil::.

Lo unico que interesa es que las bolsas esten verdes y todo parezca normal, para que cuatro bobos se crean todo y sigan tirando como si nada, sin renunciar a nada.

Visita a los 11.000 ante el dato de empleo yanki.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si "El Plan Drogho" se traslada a las empresas y hace que estan bajen sus costes de financiacion, con el nivel de apalancamiento que hay en el IBEX, este se puede ir a maximos historicos. Por encima de los *16.000 puntos.*





a largo plazo, nam,

no perdamos perspectiva









lo siguiente son los 12.000 a largo


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Enagas no despega ni a tiros la joputa, ayer superamos resistencia pero nos han vuelto a caponear...
Estará barruntando los mariachis del gobierno alguna regulación que la joda?
Algun forista con algo de luz?


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

EUR/USD remontando, o ellos van mas rapido que nosotros o no se creen el bazooka.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Ponzi, por ahi he leido que,.si no lo prestan a pymes, lo tienen que devolver en dos años, busco la fuente y lo pego

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

Sobre la REIT que os comenté hace algunas semanas , HCP Inc., parece que se va hacia arriba. 
Pedazo de comportamiento que está teniendo en las últimas semanas y además con un dividendo del 5%...


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2014)

850.000 títulos en 2,60 del sabadell.

Topongo, cómpralos.....primer aviso

Superando máximos del 18 de mayo...quicir, máximos de más de 3 años:baba:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> EUR/USD remontando, o ellos van mas rapido que nosotros o no se creen el bazooka.



Pues yo veo que se va para abajo...


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Yo os adelanto que no llego a los 16.000, mucho antes vendere todo y me compro zulo. Pero podemos estar asistiendo al periodo mas alcista de la bolsa española. Recordad todos que venimos desde los 6.000.


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Joder veo Sabadell y me dan ganas de pegarme un tiro liquidar todo e irme de ermitaño, me ha pasado lo mismito que con BME en su dia aguantar mierda a capazos y voy a perderme la subida buena, para más inri debo estar en la unica empresa de todo el continuo que no tira...


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 850.000 títulos en 2,60 del sabadell.
> 
> Topongo, cómpralos.....primer aviso
> 
> Superando máximos del 18 de mayo...quicir, máximos de más de 3 años:baba:



Vamos a por un crédito de esos baratos y las compramos entre dos o tres.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 10:50 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Joder veo Sabadell y me dan ganas de pegarme un tiro liquidar todo e irme de ermitaño, me ha pasado lo mismito que con BME en su dia aguantar mierda a capazos y voy a perderme la subida buena, para más inri debo estar en la unica empresa de todo el continuo que no tira...



No te comas la bola, eso nos ha pasado a todos. Lo que pasa es que sólo recordamos lo nuestro. Si en Sabadell ganaste, lo hiciste bien y ya está.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo os adelanto que no llego a los 16.000, mucho antes vendere todo y me compro zulo. Pero podemos estar asistiendo al periodo mas alcista de la bolsa española. Recordad todos que venimos desde los 6.000.



y de los 2800 de hace 21 años


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y de los 2800 de hace 21 años



De aquella habia inflacion como Dios manda con los zulitos subiendo de precio que te cagas. En los ultimos años, a decir verdad, todas las cosas que a mi me interesan o han tenido precios estancados o han bajado de precio (como los zulitos), salvo las tasas y precios publicos fijados por el gobierno o por los sectores oligopolistas del regimen.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 10:56 ----------

Yo sigo recomendando lo de siempre: Empresas apalancadas con bastante riesgo financiero, pero sin pasarse, no vaya a ser que termine quebrando.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

Ojito a Dryships también (DRYS). Una de sus subsidiarias está cerca de cerrar un acuerdo de 6 años en Angola por valor de 1.300 millones de dólares. 
Dryships capitaliza ahora 1.500 millones.
Lo único que no me gusta son dos cosas: La primera que queman caja como si no hubiera mañana y la segunda que para el susodicho contrato está por medio el gobierno de Angola que se por experiencia propia que no es el gobierno más fiable del mundo.
Aún así el crecimiento de estos puede ser muy bueno en el medio plazo. También es dividendera y el último yield fue de un 6%.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2014)

midway dijo:


> Ah la bolsa, ese maravilloso sitio donde 4 listos despluman una y otra vez a millones de tontos



Un placer volver a verle.  Hacía años que no se pasaba...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

ese doble techo es cada segundo mas probable :baba:


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Se supone que los que seguis tenencias y dibujais lineas sois vosotros. Sinceramente, a mi me cuesta mucho vislumbrar un cambio de tendencia.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2014)

Enagas es a la que estoy dando una oportunidad pero se me está acabando la paciencia con ella.

CIE ha ampliado capital y se pega guantazo. Buen día para entrar quien esté interesado.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese doble techo es cada segundo mas probable :baba:



jato digame el punto exacto donde se pone corto (o aumenta la posicion)....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

10950 , es un punto exacto algo variable


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Desde el 12 de mayo, el SP500 ha marcado maximos historicos en mas del 60% de las sesiones, si esto no es una burbuja .......

S&P 500 Historical Data | S&P 500 Historical Rates


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

burbujarras, se os está jodiendo el panorama....

bolsas alcistas, bono al 2.65%......ya le saco un 4% a 10 años al bono, acojonante.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 11:13 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Desde el 12 de mayo, el SP500 ha marcado maximos historicos en mas del 60% de las sesiones, si esto no es una burbuja .......
> 
> S&P 500 Historical Data | S&P 500 Historical Rates



ignorancia....que suba la bolsa no es una burbuja...asi ha habido burbuja durante 70 años.:XX::XX::XX::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

si que es acojonante que una gacela gane platita , es una señal del mal :


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ignorancia....que suba la bolsa no es una burbuja...asi ha habido burbuja durante 70 años.:XX::XX::XX::bla::bla::bla::bla:



Coun una inflacion media del xxx%, y por ejemplo, con un crecimiento medio de la masa monetaria en europa entre 1980 y 2010 de un 7% anual.


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Coun una inflacion media del xxx%, y por ejemplo, con un crecimiento medio de la masa monetaria en europa entre 1980 y 2010 de un 7% anual.



y que politica tienen ahora de los papelitos, esperate que europa le de por darle a la maquina,......lee mi firma.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

En la hacienda central las operaciones intradia hay que tributarlas como renta del trabajo. ¿Os compensa con el pedazo ostion que os pueden dar el año siguiente si teneis ganancias?

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 11:20 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> y que politica tienen ahora de los papelitos, esperate que europa le de por darle a la maquina,......lee mi firma.



El primero que hablo de que el bono se iba por debajo del 4% y el IBEX por encima de los 10.000 fue servidor, y hara ya un año de eso. 

"El Plan Drogho" no creo que estimule un crecimiento de la masa monetaria, para eso se necesitaria demanda de credito nuevo, que ni la hay ni la habra, sera usado para refinanciaciones.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 11:21 ----------

Jato, dinos: ¿Vas corto o largo?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

MV va corto con to el total :no:


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Es que Enagas está raruna de cojones, vale que lo de ucrania cuenta, o cambio regulatorio...
Estando tan cerca de resistencia c/p m/p me da cosa salirme, estoy convencido de que la veremos en 25 € este año.

Es de los valores que no te explicas el por qué no tiran como no se entendia lo de BME en su dia o lo Técnicas Reunidas...
*Obviamente para hacer la topongada de rigor llegará un dia en que me salga y luego tire como un cohete, ta claro...


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va corto con to el total :no:



Gracias maquina


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gracias maquina










las divergencias están echando humo...

peeeeero.... justo hoy y ahora parece que rompamos el rsi

así que si hay reversal hoy, puede ser que se inicie algo un poco mayor
aunque en semanales, el rsi ha sido roto para arriba




yo hoy escucho al jato ::


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En la hacienda central las operaciones intradia hay que tributarlas como renta del trabajo. ¿Os compensa con el pedazo ostion que os pueden dar el año siguiente si teneis ganancias?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 11:20 ----------
> 
> ...



entre 11200-11400 es la resisstencia a lp, si se supera via libre hasta 19000.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que Enagas está raruna de cojones, vale que lo de ucrania cuenta, o cambio regulatorio...
> Estando tan cerca de resistencia c/p m/p me da cosa salirme, estoy convencido de que la veremos en 25 € este año.
> 
> Es de los valores que no te explicas el por qué no tiran como no se entendia lo de BME en su dia o lo Técnicas Reunidas...
> *Obviamente para hacer la topongada de rigor llegará un dia en que me salga y luego tire como un cohete, ta claro...



Enagas:

Pasivos financieros: 4.143 millones de euros

Costes financieros: 130 millones de euros

Interes implicito: 3,14%

Enagas tiene un alto nivel de apalancamiento (como todo el IBEX), del orden de 3,5 a 1, pero por otro lado ya tiene costes financieros bajos. no parece que "El Plan Drogho" le vaya a beneficiar en exceso.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

pobres gaceleridos incautos , servidor ve el 9400 para el 10 de julio :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gaceleridos incautos , servidor ve el 9400 para el 10 de julio :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Enagas:
> 
> Pasivos financieros: 4.143 millones de euros
> 
> ...



No digo que tenga que subir por el plan draki, sino porque la rpd,per y demás de los demas valores son bastante menos interesantes... ya irá entrando la pasta...


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las divergencias están echando humo...
> 
> peeeeero.... justo hoy y ahora parece que rompamos el rsi
> 
> ...



Lo de las divergencias lo llevo oyendo desde hace 6 meses. Disculpa que sea un tanto escéptico al respecto.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No digo que tenga que subir por el plan draki, sino porque la rpd,per y demás de los demas valores son bastante menos interesantes... ya irá entrando la pasta...



Para invertir en Enagas: ¿No te parece mejor inversion REE?

Yo, el gas, no lo termino de ver en España, a mi me parece un mercado maduro, sin practicamente posibilidades de crecimiento, anque quien sabe ......


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las divergencias están echando humo...
> 
> peeeeero.... justo hoy y ahora parece que rompamos el rsi
> 
> ...



esas divergencias no son validas por el timing........

a ver que hace en 11200-11400


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de las divergencias lo llevo oyendo desde hace 6 meses. Disculpa que sea un tanto escéptico al respecto.



claro, pero yo que me guío por AT, tengo que escucharlas

pese a que el ibex y la tendencia sea arribista


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de las divergencias lo llevo oyendo desde hace 6 meses. Disculpa que sea un tanto escéptico al respecto.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
dan mucha pena no entendiendo porque la bolsa sube...y buscando cualquier cosa para pensar en crashes y cosas asi.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Jun 2014)

Corrección, habra correción... pero hoy no...

... *MAÑANA*!


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Para invertir en Enagas: ¿No te parece mejor inversion REE?
> 
> Yo, el gas, no lo termino de ver en España, a mi me parece un mercado maduro, sin practicamente posibilidades de crecimiento, anque quien sabe ......



Veo más "barata" Enagas... creo que REE puede sufrir si se hace la enesima reforma electrica y se baja el coste de los peajes para ser mas conpetitivos, que son brutales.
ENG se está internacionalizando poco a poco , yo creo que tiene más potencial...
Quien sabe si en el futuro hay GASolineras, ya hay autobuses urbanos que lo usan.
Tengo la sensación de que la están aguantando y tirará para arriba bien más pronto que tarde, pero bueno son sensaciones.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gaceleridos incautos , servidor ve el *1*9400 para el 10 de julio :fiufiu:



Se le ha olvidado el 1 delante...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que Enagas está raruna de cojones, vale que lo de ucrania cuenta, o cambio regulatorio...
> Estando tan cerca de resistencia c/p m/p me da cosa salirme, estoy convencido de que la veremos en 25 € este año.
> 
> Es de los valores que no te explicas el por qué no tiran como no se entendia lo de BME en su dia o lo Técnicas Reunidas...
> *Obviamente* para hacer la topongada de rigor llegará un dia en que me salga y luego tire como un cohete, ta claro*...




Pues largo...


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Veo más "barata" Enagas... creo que REE puede sufrir si se hace la enesima reforma electrica y se baja el coste de los peajes para ser mas conpetitivos, que son brutales.
> ENG se está internacionalizando poco a poco , yo creo que tiene más potencial...
> Quien sabe si en el futuro hay *GASolineras*, ya hay autobuses urbanos que lo usan.
> Tengo la sensación de que la están aguantando y tirará para arriba bien más pronto que tarde, pero bueno son sensaciones.



En dicho caso puede subir como la espuma, pero veo bastante verde el negocio.


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En dicho caso puede subir como la espuma, pero veo bastante verde el negocio.



Bueno, el GLP es una realidad, el otro dia algo salió de que se impulsarían los coches a gas , el gas es menos contaminante... bueno lo que está claro es que el cambio, si se da no es para ahora aunque parece que los tiros van más por el tema eléctrico (muy verde también).


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> dan mucha pena no entendiendo porque la bolsa sube...y buscando cualquier cosa para pensar en crashes y cosas asi.



Pero tu no estabas buscando hacer amigos? has cambiado de idea? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas buscando hacer amigos? has cambiado de idea? ienso:



aquí de crashes solo bertok ::

otros esperamos corrección, el crash ya fué.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2014)

Algo se cuece en el DAX. Se mantenen pos. en BID, y el ASK ha cuasi-desaparecido. Y estamos lejos de las 13:00.
En valores fuera de indice todavia mas fuerte.

Como alguien le de al boton producen un gap de subida a media jornada.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aquí de crashes solo bertok ::
> 
> otros esperamos corrección, el crash ya fué.



Hasta el siguiente crash, que sera mucho mas destructivo y creara mas miseria que el anterior.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 12:18 ----------

¿O pensais que lo de Londres o lo del S&P va a acabar bien?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

@Ponzi,
Si antes hablas de ALGIL antes le meten un empujón para arriba.
Está ya en 143,34...


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Buenos días

Miro la bolsa y prácticamente estoy levitando. Un sueño en el que la única pesadilla es Montoro.

Llevo los valores comprados casi en su gran parte entre los 9400-9750, todos subiendo en % bastante más que el IBEX. Y los dividendos a mayores.

Sinceramente y sin pecar de optimismo este año como mínimo los 11600 del gato se van a a ver según mi modesta opinión.

Lo de BME bestial. Y ayer qué bien se lo montaron para tirar el precio al despiste en medio de la algarabía. Su caja no para de hacer clink, clink.
Mira que avisé sobre ella.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2014)

Ale, bienvenidos los 11.000.


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jran ayazgo!!!
> 
> El zahori trabaja en Societe Generale!!!!
> 
> ...



¿Estás seguro de que esto no es de coña? :cook::cook: Porque yo lo leo y suena a choteo total. 

En otro orden de cosas...11K!! ¡Y el Trolibex locomotora europeda!


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

11.000 superados.

Veremos el siguiente paso, hasta las dos y media.

SAN a los 8 euros antes de lo pensado.

No hay sitio para los facepalm leyendo lo que se lee hoy por aqui...sinceramente, pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Pues ya tenemos los 11.000, y no hace mucho parecia una locura. Ahora a los pro los 12.000. Subanse al tren. 

Yo a diferencia de Tono tributo en Bizkaia y en las operaciones de menos de un año salimos mejor librados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hasta el siguiente crash, que sera mucho mas destructivo y creara mas miseria que el anterior.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 12:18 ----------
> 
> ¿O pensais que lo de Londres o lo del S&P va a acabar bien?



Y australia, canada, china, bonos.... pero son nuevos paradigmas sanos.


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 11.000 superados.
> 
> Veremos el siguiente paso, hasta las dos y media.
> 
> ...



Pues recojo mi owned respecto al "gatillazo" de ayer, por lo menos de momento. Y de paso me voy a tirar un triple con mi bola de cristal.

En las próximas dos semanas tendremos, en algún momento un recorte de 300 o 400 puntillos. Entonces saldrán los ultrabajistas patológicos del hilo tocándose, y hablando de la distribución, el hiperguano, y como el IBEX se va directo a los 8 (no 8.000, 8), que todo está quebrado, que moriremos miles de veces, etc...

Y luego, claro, a seguir para arriba. Hasta dios sabe cuando.

Vale, lo del recorte me lo he sacado de la manga, no tengo NPI. Pero la reacción del hilo es así y lo sabéis ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Jun 2014)

Yo estuve aquí el día que el pa'rribex superó los 11.000 mientras muchos esperaban que por estas fechas llegaran los 8.000 ...


----------



## tarrito (6 Jun 2014)

ok ok
un ibex en 8, a cuánto equivale para SAN??

::


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Me voy a tirar un triple con mi bola de cristal.
> 
> En las próximas dos semanas tendremos, en algún momento un recorte de 300 o 400 puntillos. Entonces saldrán los ultrabajistas patológicos del hilo tocándose, y hablando de la distribución, el hiperguano, y como el IBEX se va directo a los 8 (no 8.000, 8), que todo está quebrado, que moriremos miles de veces, etc...
> 
> ...



Va haber recortes como ya los ha habido previamente, una corrección de 400-500 puntos de vez en cuando es normal para coger fuerza. El próximo vencimiento, hora bruja semestral, seguramente metan hachazo. Lo que sería una muy buena noticia.
Si hay lateral con picos de sierra, y eres capaz de coger bien la ola, te ganas las subidas más el % de los recortes si sales arriba y compras abajo.
Si no fuera por Montoro... ::


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

"Golfillas" petando resistencia de 39,9....incluso después de dar dividendo, y con Mucho volumen. ¿Alguno más lo ve así?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

la perforacion del 11k me recuerda a la del 6k , hay si la historia volviese a repetirse


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo estuve aquí el día que el pa'rribex superó los 11.000 mientras muchos esperaban que por estas fechas llegaran los 8.000 ...



Y yo tuve el honor de dar la primera noticia.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Bizkaia mola para comprar y vender ti-ta

urkulo en roba. yo la semana que viene haré mi irpf que en el banco no me hacen por haber tenido mas de 5 compraventas. juas. tocará pagar. menos mal que el alquiler deduce aquí un 20%


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y australia, canada, china, bonos.... pero son nuevos paradigmas sanos.



Pirata, en serio...
¿de verdad crees que dos países como Australia y Canadá, donde por sólo el hecho de nacer allí eres multimillonario pueden tener algún problema? ¿Dos paraísos autosuficientes, casi deshabitados y con una política inmigratoria perfecta?

Gracias por el excell :X. 
No voy a invertir en ladrillo, mi médico me tiene contraindicado de por vida tener en propiedad más de lo que necesito, pero cuando tenga tiempo voy a meter todos los datos de mi casa para ver lo rentable que ha sido mi compra.
Seguro que me llevo una sorpresa. Tengo la certeza de que pese a haber comprado en 1998 y a tocateja he perdido una cantidad indecente de dinero.
(aunque la felicidad de tener un hogar a tu gusto y criando a tus hijos en el ambiente que deseas no se mide en dinero)


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo, up ese ánimo, que aún vamos a ver a Enaagas verde.


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pirata, en serio...
> ¿de verdad crees que dos países como Australia y Canadá, donde por sólo el hecho de nacer allí eres multimillonario pueden tener algún problema? ¿Dos paraísos autosuficientes y con una política inmigratoria perfecta?
> 
> Gracias por el excell :X.
> ...



Exacto, el problema es que no siempre hay que ver comprar casa como una inversión en términos de dinero sino de calidad de vida. Si estos 16 años hubieras estado de alquiler, a lo mejor serías 100.000€ más rico (por decir algo). Pero ¿Serías 100.000€ más feliz? 

O dicho de otra manera. Si tuvieras esos 100.000€ ¿Podrías gastártelos en algo que te hiciera más feliz?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Tono, cuando la riqueza de un país se mete en el inmo es que sale de otro lado y permanece en el tocho inmobilizada. La economía se descompensa y llegan los lloros, los "esto no lo podía prever nadie", los "ay mamá que hago ahora", los rescates financieros y el desplume de la riqueza de la nación.

Para que veas la magnitud de los burbujones en esos países:


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos los 11.000, y no hace mucho parecia una locura. Ahora a los pro los 12.000. Subanse al tren.
> 
> Yo a diferencia de Tono tributo en Bizkaia y en las operaciones de menos de un año salimos mejor librados.



no tenéis ni puta idea de bolsa.

si ya llevo adviertiendo que se verian los 11200-11400 durante 2014,,,no se que os sorprende, y también os digo que ese nivel es resistencia de lp.


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Oigan
He hecho lo de la tabla esa y me sale una rentabilidad del 7,29% ::
Y he sido relativamente conservador...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Exacto, el problema es que no siempre hay que ver comprar casa como una inversión en términos de dinero sino de calidad de vida. Si estos 16 años hubieras estado de alquiler, a lo mejor serías 100.000€ más rico (por decir algo). Pero ¿Serías 100.000€ más feliz?
> 
> O dicho de otra manera. Si tuvieras esos 100.000€ ¿Podrías gastártelos en algo que te hiciera más feliz?



Mmmmm ¿dar 10 veces la vuelta al mundo?
Mmmmm ¿Jubilarte antes?
Mmmmmmmmmmmm ¿Seguridad de que si te despiden tu familia tendrá sus necesidad cubiertas?

No, la verdad es que no se me ocurren :: ::


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Topongo, up ese ánimo, que aún vamos a ver a Enaagas verde.



No he querido decir nada porque la gafo, estamos en zona de resistencias y puede que por ello el valor no esté tirando todo lo bien que debería haber tirado... Wisfulzinkismo de ese... cuento del chino y el caballo y eas cosas...::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no tenéis ni puta idea de bolsa.
> 
> si ya llevo adviertiendo que se verian los 11200-11400 durante 2014,,,no se que os sorprende, y también os digo que ese nivel es resistencia de lp.



despues del tonto de las 10 llega el tonto de la una :rolleye:

9400 para el 10 de julio , guanazo mientras el personal esta distraido con el mundial ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2014)

El ibex , con dividendos, *está en maximos históricos
*
Gracias Mariano


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

bolsas europeas +0.3%
ralph 1.25%


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, cuando la riqueza de un país se mete en el inmo es que sale de otro lado y permanece en el tocho inmobilizada. La economía se descompensa y llegan los lloros, los "esto no lo podía prever nadie", los "ay mamá que hago ahora", los rescates financieros y el desplume de la riqueza de la nación.
> 
> Para que veas la magnitud de los burbujones en esos países:



sabía que me ibas a sacar una gráfica.
Yo no te hablo de gráficas ni estadísticas, te hablo de la vida real.
Un canadiense o un australiano es multimillonario desde que nace. La población de esos países no puede derrochar su riqueza ni quemando todos los billetes en circulación a medida que los imprimen.
Cambia la perspectiva.

China es otra cosa. Pero aunque se carguen la mitad de la población por miseria y residuos tóxicos a nivel macroeconómico ni se van a enterar. A nivel moral, desde luego, lo que ocurre en ese país es deplorable. Un crecimiento suicida.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2014)

Fuera de Sabadell:Aplauso:


Nos subimos otra vez si supera los 2,608:

Edito....ha sido vender yo y follarse los 60...qué hijos de puta.

Que la follen....entraría algo más arriba...igual es trampaienso:


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero ponzi, las medidas monetarias no van solucionar los desequilibrios de la zona euro. Esa pasta va a ir a países periféricos? Bueno si, los bancos comprarán deuda a dos años al 1% o a lo que esté y luego devolverá la pasta. Resultado? Transferencia de riqueza de las naciones, ya ni hablo de Estados, a la oligarquía. Mayor endeudamiento y ninguna solución.
> 
> Lo que no se es por qué, si estamos tan bien, brotesverdes por todos lados, se ejecuta este experimento monetario sin precedentes. Más peligros que tono en una sombrerería.
> 
> ...



Amigo, el propio sistema buscará las salidas para transferir la riqueza y los estímulos a las manos fuertes.

De esta sólo vamos a salir con una sociedad mil veces más polarizada y si una pequeña fracción de los estímulos llegaran a la economía real ya se podrían dar con un canto en los dientes.

Llevarán la valoración de los activos a una sobrevaloración ni siquiera justificable con nuevos paradigmas y chorradas de ese estilo. Mientras tanto la economía real seguirá deflactando porque no puede hacer otra cosa.

Han elegido no sufrir la resaca después de la borrachera, auqnue sea cortando la cabeza al borracho.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Va haber recortes como ya los ha habido previamente, una corrección de 400-500 puntos de vez en cuando es normal para coger fuerza. El próximo vencimiento, hora bruja semestral, seguramente metan hachazo. Lo que sería una muy buena noticia.
> Si hay lateral con picos de sierra, y eres capaz de coger bien la ola, te ganas las subidas más el % de los recortes si sales arriba y compras abajo.
> Si no fuera por Montoro... ::



no te sobra razon mi bienamado multinick :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm ¿dar 10 veces la vuelta al mundo?
> Mmmmm ¿Jubilarte antes?
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm ¿Seguridad de que si te despiden tu familia tendrá sus necesidad cubiertas?
> 
> No, la verdad es que no se me ocurren :: ::



no hablamos de eso. Hablamos de perder un dinero que no afecta a la estabilidad económica familiar pero que mejora tu calidad de vida.
100.000€ perdidos en 40 años que disfrutes de la vivienda de tus sueños son 2500€ anuales. Una miseria.
Lo mismo que ahorrar 2500€ anuales y vivir en un entorno desagradable, con mala influencia para tus hijos, o perder una hora al día durante 40 años en desplazamientos, es el error más garrafal que se puede cometer.

es mejor privarte de otras cosas.


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Fuera de Sabadell:Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Nos subimos otra vez si supera los 2,608:
> ...



Vente pa' enagas primer aviso. :no:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

¿Quien llevaba gowex del foro? Ajetreo y Chila? Alguien más?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...erazo-del-bce-no-ira-a-pisitos-de-mierda.html


interesante yisuscraist


los 400.000 millones del ECB, pregunto en serio, son nuevos o proceden de arcas o venta de cromos


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te sobra razon mi bienamado multinick :Aplauso:



si no fuera porque mi hígado está perfectamente sano a veces me cambiaría por usted


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vente pa' enagas primer aviso. :no:



me voy de comilona + copas, así que dejo orden dada si se supera el 2,6118:

lunes vemos8:


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> me voy de comilona + copas, así que dejo orden dada si se supera el 2,6118:
> 
> lunes vemos8:



no dejes los calzoncillos olvidados por ahí


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no dejes los calzoncillos olvidados por ahí



Lo tendré en cuenta.... Que hoy si me he puesto... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Joder no pasamos resistencia ni por casualidad...


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

Es curioso que uno de los indices mas empuercados de europa (asi como el pais) es el que mas a reaccionado al artificio refinanciatorio del BCE. Estamos hundidos y es la mejor forma de verlo.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Miro la bolsa y prácticamente estoy levitando. Un sueño en el que la única pesadilla es Montoro.
> 
> ...



Enohragüena, Montoro ha hecho mucho porque el churribex sea más alcista que el resto. 
A largo plazo la entrada de dinero tiene que hacer (igual que paso en USA y el Nikkey) que la bolsa europea (incluyendo a la española) suba.
Dando esto por hecho, queda acertar:
1.- El tiempo. Los que estamos al margen, esperando el recorte que no llega seguimos perdiendo coste de oportunidad (Ademas al entrar con tologordo, será cuando baje, Ley de murphy)
2.- ¿Qué valores? En estos casos todo sube, el mas tonto hace relojes, pero unos funcionan y otros no. Mi ejemplo: Mantengo Gamesa y BME, pero también Gowex y Enagas con cara de tonto, viendo como el resto se divierte en la fiesta y yo con la fea y, encima, estrecha.

Felicidades a los que esten en la cresta de la ola, y al loro.


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder no pasamos resistencia ni por casualidad...



eres un ansias :XX::XX:
aún recuerdo cuando te quejabas porque BME no tiraba y querías vender un día sí y otro también


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Donde anda el jato?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Quien llevaba gowex del foro? Ajetreo y Chila? Alguien más?



¿Que ha pasado?

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 13:34 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...erazo-del-bce-no-ira-a-pisitos-de-mierda.html
> 
> 
> interesante yisuscraist
> ...



Sin embargo, hoy colonial es la que más sube y con volumen ¿¿¿ :: ???


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

Insisto el euro remontando posiciones. Cosa rara, leyendo los comentarios del pedobear carpatos me dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Insisto el euro remontando posiciones. Cosa rara, leyendo los comentarios del pedobear carpatos me dan ganas de llorar.



Otra cosa que tampoco es normal, por lógica debería devaluarse. ienso:


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> eres un ansias :XX::XX:
> aún recuerdo cuando te quejabas porque BME no tiraba y querías vender un día sí y otro también



:no::no::no: lo de BME solo dije que fue entrada "demigrante" (que lo fue) , era en la cartera de largo y esa no se toca y por comentar algo...

El punto 2 del forero lcripm o como se escriba lo explica bien

2.- ¿Qué valores? En estos casos todo sube, el mas tonto hace relojes, pero unos funcionan y otros no. Mi ejemplo: Mantengo Gamesa y BME, pero también Gowex y Enagas con cara de tonto, viendo como el resto se divierte en la fiesta y yo con la fea y, encima, estrecha.

Y si encima hace poco has dejado a tu novia la buenorra (SAB) pues imagina

Na sin más voy tranquili y la veo en 25 antes de fin de año, simplemente ahora está en puntos importantes que la pueden tirar o hacer que peponee y prefiero lo segundo, con esta estoy tranquilo...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2014)

No obstante, la mandrilada is coming...son recortes sanos...pero las batidoras de gacelas cuestan mucho dinero y hay que darle uso.


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :no::no::no: lo de BME solo dije que fue entrada "demigrante" (que lo fue) , era en la cartera de largo y esa no se toca y por comentar algo...
> 
> El punto 2 del forero lcripm o como se escriba lo explica bien
> 
> ...



No fue mala entrada, sólo que después le dió por caer a los 28,50 
recuerdo que te dije que si llegaba ahí le metía hasta el dinero de la hucha de la hija.
Mírala, a punto de tocar los 35... y hoy lo hará


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No obstante, la mandrilada is coming...son recortes sanos...pero las batidoras de gacelas cuestan mucho dinero y hay que darle uso.



Se le van a caducar los gifs a este paso...
Por lo menos sabe que el de papel y bankia lo podrá volver a sacar a pasear...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> sabía que me ibas a sacar una gráfica.
> Yo no te hablo de gráficas ni estadísticas, te hablo de la vida real.
> Un canadiense o un australiano es multimillonario desde que nace. La población de esos países no puede derrochar su riqueza ni quemando todos los billetes en circulación a medida que los imprimen.
> Cambia la perspectiva.
> ...



Esas burbujas son consecuencia de darle a la impresora. ¿que son paises ricos? Si, tienen recursos naturales y poca población. Pero tambien lo era Argentina, y mira como está.



Tono dijo:


> no hablamos de eso. Hablamos de perder un dinero que no afecta a la estabilidad económica familiar pero que mejora tu calidad de vida.
> 100.000€ perdidos en 40 años que disfrutes de la vivienda de tus sueños son 2500€ anuales. Una miseria.
> Lo mismo que ahorrar 2500€ anuales y vivir en un entorno desagradable, con mala influencia para tus hijos, o perder una hora al día durante 40 años en desplazamientos, es el error más garrafal que se puede cometer.
> 
> es mejor privarte de otras cosas.



Tono, te falta el mantenimiento, tasas y demás. MIRA EL EXCEL LEÑE!

Lo que no entiendo es esa disyuntiva: O compras en un sitio maravilloso donde tus hijos son amigos de las ardillas, corren junto a los lobos y beben maná de las fuentes o vives de alquiler en un guetto, donde tu hijo trafica con hachis, le pega a los padres y vas en orient express al curro.

Yo he visto alquileres a muy buen precio en arcadia, junto a unicornios y elfas desnudas.

Estar de alquiler es como ponerse cortos en vivienda, hay que pagar comisión, pero de momento compensa.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Se le van a caducar los gifs a este paso...
> Por lo menos sabe que el de papel y bankia lo podrá volver a sacar a pasear...



Un guano no se hace en un día..pegar un ojetazo lleva su tiempo

De todas maneras, es un recorte sano, como otros tantos...Esto sigue verde flor.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :no::no::no: lo de BME solo dije que fue entrada "demigrante" (que lo fue) , era en la cartera de largo y esa no se toca y por comentar algo...
> 
> El punto 2 del forero lcripm o como se escriba lo explica bien
> 
> ...



También tienes que tener claro con quien estás, si es pa un revolcón (Gowex) o si estás dispuesto a atarte B&H para cuidaros en el asilo (Enagas, BME ... )

Ahora mi mentalidad es más a l/p incluso aguantando gamesa de 7 a 1 y ahora otra vez a 9. (Recordando aquel largo y cálido verano en que paso de 12 a 26 y lamentando no haberme tirado al barro again)


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Quien llevaba gowex del foro? Ajetreo y Chila? Alguien más?



Creo que LCIRPM también lleva


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues del tonto de las 10 llega el tonto de la una :rolleye:
> 
> 9400 para el 10 de julio , guanazo mientras el personal esta distraido con el mundial ienso:



su serás gilipollas permanentemente.

respetame que he acertado todo, soy el puto amo


----------



## Topongo (6 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> También tienes que tener claro con quien estás, si es pa un revolcón (Gowex) o si estás dispuesto a atarte B&H para cuidaros en el asilo (Enagas, BME ... )
> 
> Ahora mi mentalidad es más a l/p incluso aguantando gamesa de 7 a 1 y ahora otra vez a 9. (Recordando aquel largo y cálido verano en que paso de 12 a 26)



Tengo dos carteras una BH con ENG,TEF,FER,IBE,SAN y BME que voy aumentando poco a poco y otra para c/p m/p en la que casualidades de la vida ahora está con ENAGAS con creo una buena entrada (20,9) no descarto quedarmela hasta fin de año o más, todo depende de como tire, además tenemos un 6% de dividendo que no es poca cosa.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no hablamos de eso. Hablamos de perder un dinero que no afecta a la estabilidad económica familiar pero que mejora tu calidad de vida.
> 100.000€ perdidos en 40 años que disfrutes de la vivienda de tus sueños son 2500€ anuales. Una miseria.
> Lo mismo que ahorrar 2500€ anuales y vivir en un entorno desagradable, con mala influencia para tus hijos, o perder una hora al día durante 40 años en desplazamientos, es el error más garrafal que se puede cometer.
> 
> es mejor privarte de otras cosas.



Si es que la virtud está en el término medio. 
Obviamente no hay que endeudarse más de lo que uno puede pagar pero yo creo que en general la gente de burbuja es consciente de eso.
Una casa si se puede pagar es un activo como otro cualquier, sube, baja, vuelve a subir, etc. Decir que la vivienda nunca sube era como cuando se decía que la vivienda nunca bajaba.
Si has comprado una y después decides ampliar, el precio de tu vivienda habrá bajado pero el de los demás también por lo que en realidad lo que estás haciendo es ahorrarte pasta en impuestos.
Generalmente o al menos en mi caso una casa es algo que salvo causas de fuerza mayor es para los próximos 20 o 30 años y hay cosas muy básicas que se ponen en juego cuando tomas una decisión de este tipo sobre todo si tienes familia.
Por esto todavía sigo pensando en llamar al palillero de nuevo aunque me jode enormemente 

PD: Pirata, según tu hoja si alquilo la casa a precio de mercado ahora no llega ni a un 2%. Me parece a mí que la operación en mi caso está más clara que la leche. A vender...!!!


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 13:34 ----------
> 
> ...



No ha pasado nada con las gowex, era por saber quiénes nos estamos aburriendo con las acciones :XX:

Lo mismo esta tarde cuelgo algún gráfico.


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2014)

mis mediaset, a3tv, bankinter y iag...tal de puta madre


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

11.026..... Vamos churribex!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿reinviertiendo lo que te queda de la renta de alquiler en el fondo?

Reapasa las cuentas que hago, por si estoy metiendo la pata en algo.

Lo importante son las estimaciones de subida de impuestos, inflación, variación precios de vivienda, etc. Hazte tres escenarios. Uno de unicornios, otro de bertok con guadaña y uno intermedio. A partir de ahí decide.


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

Pirata no entro en la discusión compra-alquiler

Mi opinión es que una casa es un gasto. Un pozo sin fondo en el que te puedes gastar lo que no está escrito. 
Sólo digo que cuando llega el momento y tomas la decisión de comprar, dentro de toda la sensatez que hay que tener, el dinero es lo menos importante.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que la virtud está en el término medio.
> Obviamente no hay que endeudarse más de lo que uno puede pagar pero yo creo que en general la gente de burbuja es consciente de eso.
> Una casa si se puede pagar es un activo como otro cualquier, sube, baja, vuelve a subir, etc. Decir que la vivienda nunca sube era como cuando se decía que la vivienda nunca bajaba.
> Si has comprado una y después decides ampliar, el precio de tu vivienda habrá bajado pero el de los demás también por lo que en realidad lo que estás haciendo es ahorrarte pasta en impuestos.
> ...



El keli es para vivir, no para especular.

Los impuestos, la mordida del IVa en la compra, .... los mantenimientos y el impuesto de la plusvalía .... hace que la vivienda sea uno de los peores activos a los que sacar rentabilidad.

Va a ser muy complejo sacar dinero de ahí en las condiciones fiscales que ahora tenemos.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tengo dos carteras una BH con ENG,TEF,FER,IBE,SAN y BME que voy aumentando poco a poco y otra para c/p m/p en la que casualidades de la vida ahora está con ENAGAS con creo una buena entrada (20,9) no descarto quedarmela hasta fin de año o más, todo depende de como tire, además tenemos un 6% de dividendo que no es poca cosa.



Creo que está bastante equilibrada. Sobre los de B&H y c/p, yo, gracias a Montoro y después de hacer la declaración de 2013, trataré de mantener todo más de un año (técnicamente ya es largo plazo) y más ahora que creo que la tendencia es verde verde verde. Si tuviera liquidez iría acumulando en recortes (cuanto más gordos, mejor).
Mira tú, la bolsa en máximos cuando los burbujeros piensan zipotecarse.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> su serás gilipollas permanentemente.
> 
> respetame que he acertado todo, soy el puto amo



tu el puto amo ? :XX: de momento solo eres un pequeño hombre julai , aunque estas progresando , eso no lo niego ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No ha pasado nada con las gowex, era por saber quiénes nos estamos aburriendo con las acciones :XX:
> 
> Lo mismo esta tarde cuelgo algún gráfico.



Y si ademas del gráfico compra unas miles y calienta la acción le daremos más thanks y subiré unas cuantas fotos de boobs


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2014)

Pero si es que el inmo tendría que ser el último sitio dnd un gobierno con dos dedos de frente tendría que fomentar que el dinero fuese. CERO desgravaciones. Menos riqueza enterrada en un zulo, más en otras cosas.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El keli es para vivir, no para especular.
> 
> Los impuestos, la mordida del IVa en la compra, .... los mantenimientos y el impuesto de la plusvalía .... hace que la vivienda sea uno de los peores activos a los que sacar rentabilidad.
> 
> Va a ser muy complejo sacar dinero de ahí en las condiciones fiscales que ahora tenemos.



Sactamente. Ahora mismo un gasto como una casa 
El que piense en invertir pues jodido, la verdad. 
A lo mejor dentro de otros 20 años están a precio de 2007 pero vamos, que se me ocurren unas 347 formas mejores de invertir el dinero y con menos riesgo.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y si ademas del gráfico compra unas miles y calienta la acción le daremos más thanks y subiré unas cuantas fotos de boobs



Para comprar unas miles tendría que hacer como Homer Simpson y pedir una tercera o cuarta hipoteca :XX:

La verdad es que no me la imaginaba bajo ningún escenario poniendo imágenes de boobs, debe estar pillada aún más arriba que yo ienso:


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

la prima de riesgo cae más de un 8% hasta los 128 y los futuros USA verde lechuga

Viernes peponian total

esas bouncing boobs alcistas 







Pirata,no abras el spoiler 



Spoiler



Tú mismo


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para comprar unas miles tendría que hacer como Homer Simpson y pedir una tercera o cuarta hipoteca :XX:
> 
> La verdad es que no me la imaginaba bajo ningún escenario poniendo imágenes de boobs, debe estar pillada aún más arriba que yo ienso:



No, voy con plusvis porque compré la primera tacada muy abajo, la segunda también está en plusvis es en la tercera y más pequeña donde palmo, pero en su conjunto voy con un 11;% a favor... :fiufiu::fiufiu: para mi más que suficiente.



Tema pisos, mi dilema es vender o alquilar... ( el piso ya lo tengo y no voy a vivir en él) o bien encontrar el precio mínimo de venta por debajo del cual me resulta más rentable alquilar.... Lo suicida actualmente es comprar pensando en alquilar,esa opción está descartada totalmente,no hacen falta exceles ni cavilaciones


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

La deuda pública y la desesperada situación de muchos impulsan los datos de empleo - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*La deuda pública y la desesperada situación de muchos impulsan los datos de empleo*

Pese a los buenos datos de empleo,* la economía sigue estancada y se confirma que sólo se sostiene gracias a la deuda*

La tesis defendida por el Gobierno –que unos durísimos ajustes han llevado a España a salir en volandas de la crisis– no resiste el más somero análisis imparcial. La interpretación del Gobierno, digna de un guion de Expediente X, se basa en la teoría económica clásica de que el alto paro haría que bajaran salarios, mejorando con la competitividad empresarial y a su vez la demanda externa. Ambos factores harían bajar el paro y el incremento de la demanda externa haría crecer la economía. Pero la realidad nos demuestra que sólo está sucediendo, y de forma muy parcial, la primera parte de la ecuación, es decir, bajada salarial, pero desgraciadamente centrada en el sector servicios, que poco tiene que pintar en la demanda externa y en los nuevos contratos. De ahí el aumento en el empleo que estamos viendo últimamente: muchos contratos pero con abundancia del empleo a tiempo parcial y muy mal pagado que muchas personas no tienen más remedio que aceptar. Por eso, apenas se está viendo incremento en la renta salarial real ni en la recaudación de la Seguridad Social.

Veamos en el siguiente gráfico lo que está pasando de verdad con la competitividad exterior española en los datos del Banco de España.







Cuanto más alta sea la cifra de la escala (actualmente en 112,6), peor es la competitividad de nuestras exportaciones. Y en estos momentos está en uno de los peores puntos desde que comenzó la crisis en 2007, e incluso se ha deteriorado levemente en los últimos dos años y medio, concretamente un 1,4%. *Este dato por sí solo desmiente totalmente las tesis del Gobierno respecto al aumento de la competitividad de la economía*, que inexplicablemente siguen repitiendo muchos analistas sin siquiera haberse molestado en mirar los datos. Esto coincide con la lamentable evolución del sector exterior en los cuatro últimos trimestres, que ha pasado de contribuir con un 2,4% del PIB a la economía a restar un 0,2% en el último trimestre. Exactamente lo contrario de lo que debería haber ocurrido de ser ciertas las tesis gubernamentales. Una vez más hay muchos economistas que en un alarde de ceguera cognitiva siguen defendiendo al Gobierno aun teniendo una evidencia palmaria como esta delante de sus ojos.

*Ha sido, pues, la demanda interna la causa de la estabilización de la economía, y lo más terrible y preocupante es que esa demanda ha sido impulsada por los flujos financieros procedentes del exterior hacia bonos y letras del Tesoro*. Esto lo vemos claramente en la evolución de la deuda neta exterior de España, que se ha incrementado en un 7% del PIB en los últimos seis trimestres, mientras la deuda en manos de extranjeros se incrementaba en 121.000 millones de euros entre julio de 2012 y marzo de 2014. Hablemos claro: *el Gobierno está vendiendo el país a pedazos para sostener una economía destrozada por años de corrupción política*.







El problema económico de España se ve cada vez más claramente que tiene una raíz política. *Unas élites extractivas representadas por la mayor parte del Ibex y los dos grandes partidos se dedican a controlar los mercados más lucrativos extorsionando a los clientes y a los pequeños proveedores y lo apuntalan y sostienen con el control del poder legislativo y el ejecutivo. Las puertas giratorias trabajan a toda velocidad con la mayor desfachatez y los ciudadanos reciben a cambio de unos impuestos enormes unos penosos servicios públicos, mientras que las pequeñas empresas se ven asfixiadas por los mismos altísimos impuestos, las regulaciones hechas por y para los grandes no les dejan apenas moverse y la financiación, controlada por el mismo entramado corrupto, se les da con cuentagotas y a unos tipos usurarios*.

El régimen se halla en tal estado de decadencia que salta a la vista que no puede regenerarse. El actual remozado al que atónitos estamos asistiendo los ciudadanos sin que a nadie parezca importarle nuestra opinión no servirá para nada. *A día de hoy sólo restan dos opciones: la ruina o la ruptura*.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de BME bestial. Y ayer qué bien se lo montaron para tirar el precio al despiste en medio de la algarabía. Su caja no para de hacer clink, clink.
> Mira que avisé sobre ella.



Aquí un servidor que se dio por avisado. Usted se puede dar por invitado a Gin Tonic si desembarca por las Catalunyadas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Jun 2014)

Que sensación tan bonita que con tanta acción disparada tu basura de acción esté en rojo.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Quien llevaba gowex del foro? Ajetreo y Chila? Alguien más?



Servidor las lleva a 21, esperando para meter otro minipaquetito.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va corto con to el total :no:



Plusvis jatunas, gracias por la señal


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Jato se puso corto y apalancado en 10.950

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

lean a miss marple
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ira-a-pisitos-de-mierda-3.html#post11775197


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Despues deanguerazo 1, habra Manguerazo 2, despues Manguerazo 3, ..........

Con "Plan Drogho"ni sibr la inflacion ni masa monetatia. Todo va a ir a refinanciarcdeida incobrable.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Despues deanguerazo 1, habra Manguerazo 2, despues Manguerazo 3, ..........
> 
> Con "Plan Drogho"ni sibr la inflacion ni masa monetatia. Todo va a ir a refinanciarcdeida incobrable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ya te repites demasiado.

Vaya dos dias que llevas.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2014)

Bien, al ajo. Cortos @1945, aguantando el finde.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2014)

Como lo giren a la tarde los usanos, ..ugh


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

En los últimos 12 meses, el SP500 ha subido + del 50%


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (6 Jun 2014)

ibex 11.053? Qué pasó con lo del doble techo de 10.950?

Me parece que el ibex está ahora como el sp en septiembre del 2010 antes del QE de la Fed. O sea que, a base de impresora, de aquí hasta los 24.000 puntos en el 2018.

No lo digo mirando un gráfico, porque estos no me sirven para saber lo que hará el ibex ante el QE2 de Diciembre, el QE3 de Septiembre de 2015 y el QE indefinido de abril de 2016. 

Quiero decir: a comprar acciones, porque esta es una forma de devaluar moneda que tiene nuestro gobernante europeo (Draghi) y los activos tangibles (tochos en el 2002, acciones y bonos hoy, oro) mantendrán su valor. Y hasta parecerá que suben de precio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En los últimos 12 meses, el SP500 ha subido + del 50%



Y nosotros cortos desde hace 12 meses ::


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2014)

Hala. Pues ya hemos pasado Hiroshima y Nagasaki, el desembarco de Normandía y su puta madre. Parece de coña, pero a este paso vamos a viajar al futuro.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Hala. Pues ya hemos pasado Hiroshima y Nagasaki, el desembarco de Normandía y su puta madre. Parece de coña, pero a este paso vamos a viajar al futuro.



Estamos en los Juicios de Nuremberg. Ya veremos...


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y nosotros cortos desde hace 12 meses ::



Con cortos y largos de muy corto plazo le hemos sacado una buena pasta ..... pero nos hemos quedado sin el subidón sostenido :ouch::ouch::ouch:

He estudiado muuuuuchos ciclos americanos a los largo de casi 2 décadas y nunca he visto nada remotamente parecido.

La gráfica con alzas sostenidas esconde algo importante: en el día a día se ve muy descarado los apoyos de los POMOs, la mano de dios la última hora, la secuencia increíble de records de jornadas seguidas cerrando en verde, ....

Sinceramente no soy capaz de entender, por desconocimiento seguramente, como van a hacer para evitar un desplome cuando gire el ciclo cuando sea.

Da la sensación de que gobiernan y legislan para evitar cualquier corrección del 5%. Si ahora le dices a los Bancos Centrales que en 2 meses va a haber una corrección de un miserable 10%, sacan todos los cañones, no se pueden permitir que haya 3 días de caídas.


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

11.100 y semana redonda.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Bertok, si mantenemos salarios bajo minimos, tenemos deprimido el consumo, el espectro de la deflscion echa a andar, y podemos burbujear activos como si no hubiese mañana. 

Y recuerda. Nuevo paradigma: Estamos ya en una sociedad donde la productivodad de trabajo crece mucho mas que la capacodad de consumo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 16:00 ----------

Con hoy llevamos 12 maximos historicos del SP500 en el ultimo mes y practicamente en deflaciom. Hamijos, esto yo jamas lo habia visto, pregunten a lis viejos del lugar. Tengo miedo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 16:06 ----------

El SP500 entra de lleno en el Plan Marshall. El pacto de Varsovia esta a tiro de piedra.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

A lo largo del año adivine " 4 techos del mercado".... Ahora soy siempre alcista...


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

IBEX 11.075 bono 2,62%

Esto solo es el comienzo, estamos en la pista de despegue y vamos a volar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 11.100 y semana redonda.



Ya puestos 11.111, to palote pa los arcistash







A ver que pasa con las imagenes, leñe

http://37.******************/c4f6c5e049385366a8b88f4d090d7e14/tumblr_n6n2mkApt41rxlfrbo1_500.jpg

Na, no hay manera

Feliz viernes, disfruten de las plusvis que solo se vive una vez.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2014)

Tengo el primer stop a los cortos en la crisis de los misiles... pensaba que no llegaríamos ni hoy, ni el lunes, ni... pero... al ritmo que va esto... nada impide que los yankies acaben cerrando en el 2% que lleva el Ibex...


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

En los US debe haber un montón de zombies ...







A Obama le echan en cara que ha destruido a la clase media Usana y él lo niega

Half The Country Makes Less Than $27,520 A Year And 15 Other Signs The Middle Class Is Dying | Zero Hedge


----------



## Skhu (6 Jun 2014)

Alguien que creo que sabe mucho de estos temas, cuando tocamos los 11050 me dijo fuera....Le hice caso con unas jugosas plusvalias, ya que si el no le claro algo habrá

Lo malo, que ahora solo tengo abierto un etf doble inverso que uso de cobertura...como esto siga subiendo me voy a quedar mas pillado que un chupe


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

Skhu dijo:


> Alguien que creo que sabe mucho de estos temas, cuando tocamos los 11050 me dijo fuera....Le hice caso con unas jugosas plusvalias, ya que si el no le claro algo habrá
> 
> Lo malo, que ahora solo tengo abierto un etf doble inverso que uso de cobertura...como esto siga subiendo me voy a quedar mas pillado que un chupe



no entiendo que es pillado, hay algun fenomeno gatuno que le impida deshacer ese etf?


----------



## Skhu (6 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no entiendo que es pillado, hay algun fenomeno gatuno que le impida deshacer ese etf?



Si...la avaricia (que a veces rompe el saco).
Si me deshago de el las plusvis menguan bastante...pero como esto se de la vuelta hasta los 106xx-107xx...entonces el triunfo es de ordago a la grande con cuatro cerdos y siendo mano

Ojo... no espero ver esos niveles hoy evidentemente, pero segun esta persona no son descartables este mismo mes


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2014)

Una de las peores cosas de llevar años en la bolsa es recordar cuando tenías una JODIDA fortuna en BMEs a 15-16 euros... Y vendiste en 22 creyéndote el rey del mambo. Aunque predicabas, y creías firmemente, en que este momento iba a llegar.

36 euritos y unos dividendos de ensueño. Con todos ustedes la otrora conocida como Bolsas y Meados. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una de las peores cosas de llevar años en la bolsa es recordar cuando tenías una JODIDA fortuna en BMEs a 15-16 euros... Y vendiste en 22 creyéndote el rey del mambo. Aunque predicabas, y creías firmemente, en que este momento iba a llegar.
> 
> 36 euritos y unos dividendos de ensueño. Con todos ustedes la otrora conocida como Bolsas y Meados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Y yo que pensaba que me había subido tarde en 32.40 porque eran pocos días antes del dividendo ::

Desde aquí doy las gracias a Tono aka cazatrollsfantasmas; en parte el me convenció. :Aplauso:

Edit: eso sí, mi idea era dejarla para los nietos pasara lo que pasara, casi ni miraba la acción... ahora empiezan a dar ganas de vender y repescar más abajo, aunque teniendo en cuenta que siempre meto la zarpa, creo que efectivametne lo dejaré ahí para los nietos.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

yo también felicito a tono y bemeros


parece que apunta recogida de Bº en ibex?


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Jun 2014)

Me he visto obligado a entrar a mi broker sólo por verlas y decir eso de

BEMEEEESS DE MI VIDDAAAAAA!!!

Ejem, ejem... Bueno, pero no empecemos todavía a chuparnos las p.....

Bien finde a todos y a estudiar una posible salida a saco de unos días para depurar esta subida tan fuerte


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que me había subido tarde en 32.40 porque eran pocos días antes del dividendo ::
> 
> Desde aquí doy las gracias a Tono aka cazatrollsfantasmas; en parte el me convenció. :Aplauso:
> 
> Edit: eso sí, mi idea era dejarla para los nietos pasara lo que pasara, casi ni miraba la acción... ahora empiezan a dar ganas de vender y repescar más abajo, aunque teniendo en cuenta que siempre meto la zarpa, creo que efectivametne lo dejaré ahí para los nietos.



Los más veteranos del hilo recordarán como siempre defendía a ésta como la mejor posible en una cartera a largo. Hasta pesado me llegué a poner. Enhorabuena por la compra y a disfrutar de los dividendos.

Por ahí los hay que compraron a 14 o así y van camino de triplicar mientras les da más de un 10% anual de rentabilidad. Ahí es nada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## torrefacto (6 Jun 2014)

Diosss y yo que las compré a 19..... Bendita decisión ....


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una de las peores cosas de llevar años en la bolsa es recordar cuando tenías una JODIDA fortuna en BMEs a 15-16 euros... Y vendiste en 22 creyéndote el rey del mambo. Aunque predicabas, y creías firmemente, en que este momento iba a llegar.
> 
> 36 euritos y unos dividendos de ensueño. Con todos ustedes la otrora conocida como Bolsas y Meados.



Calla, calla, no me lo recuerdes
desde el 2008 a septiembre del 2013 aguantando que pasaba un poco de los 20 y volvía para abajo, docenas de veces.

y voy y vendo la única vez que no corrige, y me quedo tonto mirando para arriba hasta que llegó a los 30.

Nunca mais. Es mi plan de pensiones y punto

(gracias por vuestros agradecimientos. Recomendar el valor más seguro del mercado, en beneficios y dividendo, una vez que llevaba 3 meses creciendo a doble dígito su negocio no tiene mucho mérito precisamente)


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

wowww 1950.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Los americanos récord tras récord. ..
Están locos estos romanos. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Estamos en los Juicios de Nuremberg. Ya veremos...



un 0,90% más que suba y ya estamos en el año en que Tono llegó a este mundo a luchar contra los trols

que paren ya la sesion que BME se pone en 37 :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Esperando la subasta con zozobra. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 17:33 ----------

Buen cierre. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo, al final hemos triunfado con las enagases. A ver si en próximos días nos confima esta subida.
Buen finde a todos y todas.


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Abengoa +6%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 17:51 ----------

Por cierto, yo no me forro como Tono por que como soy un cagueta y un calzonazos solo meti unos poquitos leuros

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jun 2014)

Otro con gowex..


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Otro con gowex..





Que podemos hacer??

LLamamos a este para que nos haga un conjuro


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

Peponeo eh , el HCH es la figura que haremos , los gaps estan ahi por algo :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (6 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Peponeo eh , el HCH es la figura que haremos , los gaps estan ahi por algo :Aplauso:



me encanta este gif


----------



## h2o ras (6 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Veo más "barata" Enagas... creo que REE puede sufrir si se hace la enesima reforma electrica y se baja el coste de los peajes para ser mas conpetitivos, que son brutales.
> ENG se está internacionalizando poco a poco , yo creo que tiene más potencial...
> Quien sabe si en el futuro hay GASolineras, ya hay autobuses urbanos que lo usan.
> Tengo la sensación de que la están aguantando y tirará para arriba bien más pronto que tarde, pero bueno son sensaciones.



Con perdon, si me permiten informarles que por ejemplo en Suiza, en las gasolineras ya ponen columna de gas natural para los coches


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Y sigue, y sigue y sigue...



> *Get your money ready for a big S&P 500 rally
> June 4, 2014, 6:45 PM ET*
> SHARE:MORE EmailPrint
> The bulls are back in town — and there’s a growing sense that they’re staying awhile.
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> me encanta este gif



eso es porque te molan los gatos y los negrones :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2014)

h2o ras dijo:


> Con perdon, si me permiten informarles que por ejemplo en Suiza, en las gasolineras ya ponen columna de gas natural para los coches



Y en Italia. Ahora no sé, pero durante años promociaron muchísimo los vehículos a gas. De hecho, en España, Fiat te ofrecía los coches gas... yo creo que eran los únicos... y tal vez lo sigan siendo...


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

En 12 de las ultimas 19 sesiones hemos tenido maximo historico en el sp500

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/541904-hora-de-meter-pasta-bolsa.html


----------



## Tono (6 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Y en Italia. Ahora no sé, pero durante años promociaron muchísimo los vehículos a gas. De hecho, en España, Fiat te ofrecía los coches gas... yo creo que eran los únicos... y tal vez lo sigan siendo...



Creo que más marcas. 
Antes muchos taxistas tenían este tipo de coches, no sé ahora. 
No es sólo que contaminen menos, si no que gastan un 50% menos.
Cuesta unos 3000€ modificar cualquier coche(de gasolina siempre) para hacerlo funcionar a gas, si bien hay que encenderlos a gasolina.
Conseguir las botellas de gas no es difícil, pero por algún motivo aquí en España no se ha extendido el tema.

Pasen buen finde.

(Namreir te he sacado del ignore, pero como te vuelvas a meter con un pepito vas a tener pesadillas con mi gorro de Iberdrola)


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

FRAN:

ya sé que no tiene pinta alguna y que por rsi e indicadores vamos para arriba, pero ves la semana que viene los 10.600 o no?


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Creo que más marcas.
> Antes muchos taxistas tenían este tipo de coches, no sé ahora.
> No es sólo que contaminen menos, si no que gastan un 50% menos.
> Cuesta unos 3000€ modificar cualquier coche(de gasolina siempre) para hacerlo funcionar a gas, si bien hay que encenderlos a gasolina.
> ...



Si yo nunca me he metido con los pepitos, si sere de los pocos en este foro que ha pedido públicamente dacion en pago generalizada, y quitas de las deudas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 19:45 ----------

Pero gracias ppr sacarme del ignore, correte una juerga hoy y fumate von beluga y un bien champagne las plusvalias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Creo que más marcas.
> Antes muchos taxistas tenían este tipo de coches, no sé ahora.
> No es sólo que contaminen menos, si no que gastan un 50% menos.
> Cuesta unos 3000€ modificar cualquier coche(de gasolina siempre) para hacerlo funcionar a gas, si bien hay que encenderlos a gasolina.
> ...



Yo te lo explico enseguida; conozco varios taxistas. El problema es básicamente uno sólo: todos los fabricantes anulan la garantía cuando se convierte el motor de gasolina/gasoil a gas natural. Bueno, y esto tampoco ayuda ::
Explota un taxi con motor de gas en Barcelona - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2014)

MM nos vamos a 1975-2000?


----------



## egarenc (6 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los más veteranos del hilo recordarán como siempre defendía a ésta como la mejor posible en una cartera a largo. Hasta pesado me llegué a poner. Enhorabuena por la compra y a disfrutar de los dividendos.
> 
> Por ahí los hay que compraron a 14 o así y van camino de triplicar mientras les da más de un 10% anual de rentabilidad. Ahí es nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



soy uno de los que también las llevaba a 18 y las dejé a 22 :´(. Me volví a subir más tarde en los 28 pensando que aunque se parara tendría un jugoso dividendo....y ahí la tenemos, que no para de subir. Esas y las Ibertrolas son la cara amable de lo que llevo (aunque me quedé sin el sombrero de Tono) ::

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 20:10 ----------




bertok dijo:


> En los últimos 12 meses, el SP500 ha subido + del 50%



todavía nos queda el 50% restante de subida, no? :rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

A mis amados sufridores de Gowex, os dejo un rápido análisis en el spoiler. La verdad es que pensé inicialmente en mandarlo por privado, pero como dudo que acierte, pues qué más da ::



Spoiler









Ya sé que no se ve muy bien, por eso lo explico rápido. 

Teniendo en cuenta los fibos, que hay resistencias en 21 y en 22,40. No sólo por los fibos, es que también coincide (aunque yo no creo en coincidencias) con el kumo. A partir de aquí, y teniendo en cuenta fibo en el tiempo, veo 3 escenarios:
*Escenario pesimista bertokiano (línea roja): *

Subimos un poco, chocamos con los 21 y para abajo :abajo: 

Bueno, el escenario realmente pesimista es que no subamos ni eso y se vaya al guano... pero no lo acabo de ver :cook:

*Escenario neutro cortilargo (línea verde) *

Pasamos los 21, entramos dentro del kumo, pero nos chocamos en los 22.40. Aquí la cosa tampoco pinta bien porque pasados unos días el kumo "cae" y podíamos visitar los 18.10, si bien no veo motivo para romper hacia abajo, de momento por lo que volveríamos a la parte alta del kumo en 21.50

*Escenario estovaparribah (línea azul)*

Pasamos los 21 y al llegar a 22.40 pueden pasar 2 cosas: o rompe para arriba (dificil) o no puede y cae. Pero a diferencia del escenario anterior, si pasa antes del 20 de junio, lo normal es que rebote en 20,50 como mínimo y rompa el kumo en 21,30 en días posteriores, volviendo a la directriz alcista de medio plazo. A partir de aquí, 21,50 sería soporte aunque es cierto que todo indica valor muy estable ligeramente por encima de 21.50

Por último, añado que las manos importantes que hay dentro son bastante importantes; la última vez que teníamos este nivel fue en la subida de 20 a 28... esto por sí sólo hay que cogerlo con pinzas, yo me inclino por el escenario optimista (que no lo es tanto si tenemos en cuenta como digo, que el valor estaría ligeramente por encima de 21.50 de aquí a un mes).


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/541904-hora-de-meter-pasta-bolsa.html




A veces, veo manadas de gacelas....


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo te lo explico enseguida; conozco varios taxistas. El problema es básicamente uno sólo: todos los fabricantes anulan la garantía cuando se convierte el motor de gasolina/gasoil a gas natural. Bueno, y esto tampoco ayuda ::
> Explota un taxi con motor de gas en Barcelona - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.



Por eso digo lo de Fiat. Vienen de fábrica. Mantienes la garantía. Por lo visto en Italia se fomenta o al menos fomentó mucho.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

dejaros de gas. lo que hay que hacer es, visto lo visto, coches de carbón.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por eso digo lo de Fiat. Vienen de fábrica. Mantienes la garantía. Por lo visto en Italia se fomenta o al menos fomentó mucho.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/538449-nuevo-plan-de-industria-de-ano-fomentar-ventas-de-coches-impulsados-gas-natural.html

Aunque bueno, tú ya lo has dicho: Se fomenta en Italia porque casualmente producen allí. Aquí de eso no tenemos hoyga ::

P.D. y no escribais tanto, que para un análisis que hago me pasais de página )


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2014)

11.100 y el sp rompiendo los 1950...

Cuando aparece don mececunas con diles y diretes es que vamos parriba.


----------



## Mediterrand (6 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/541904-hora-de-meter-pasta-bolsa.html



Salir cuando todos entran, entrar cuando todos salen...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Salir cuando todos entran, entrar cuando todos salen...



En circunstancias normales hay que ir dejando que vayan entrado las manadas premium de gacelas. Esto significa que tienen que animar el cotarro a base de buenas noticias diarias durante un tiempo (¿pongamos un 5-6% como mínimo antes de una corrección importante?)

No me las espanten, no me las espanten...


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

Se mire por donde se mire, cualquier referencia histórica ha quedada atrás: cotización, secuencias de días ne verde, lleva casi 2 años sin una corrección del 10%, duración del ciclo,...

No lo dejan salirse ni un milímetro de las pautas. Hoy lleva 4 horas un rango de 2 pipos (0,1%)


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Un amigo que suele interesarse poco-nada por la Bolsa me ha preguntado esta mañana si era el momento de comprar. Le he dicho que no, que ya es tarde, que no sea tonto y no se arriesgue pero que es su dinero, que él verá.

Cuando compre os aviso (porque comprar, va a comprar y decírmelo, me lo va a decir). Será la señal para que empiece el maratón de ventas.

No creo que aguante más de una semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2014)

drogas, pequeño hombre julai, has conseguido que MV enfurezca, ahora me defendere como gato panza arriba.


----------



## Plimo del jato (6 Jun 2014)




----------



## tarrito (6 Jun 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Un amigo que suele interesarse poco-nada por la Bolsa me ha preguntado esta mañana si era el momento de comprar. Le he dicho que no, que ya es tarde, que no sea tonto y no se arriesgue pero que es su dinero, que él verá.
> 
> Cuando compre os aviso (porque comprar, va a comprar y decírmelo, me lo va a decir). Será la señal para que empiece el maratón de ventas.
> 
> No creo que aguante más de una semana.



así no rascamos ese 3-4% adicional


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2014)

Alucinante.

Cierre del SP en máximos históricos.....


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Alucinante.
> 
> Cierre del SP en máximos históricos.....



Desde que legalizaron la hierba en Oregón en USA todo lo ven de este color


----------



## Namreir (6 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Alucinante.
> 
> Cierre del SP en máximos históricos.....



A mi no me impresioma tanto, ultimamente es lo tipico.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 22:45 ----------

Sois cobscientes que todo esto es ficticeo? Que la mayor parte de las empresas del Ibex estsn quebradas? Y de que aun asi la orgia todavia tiene mucho recorrido? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

Bueno, vamos a apuntar cosas que pueden pasar o no, es un divertimento:


ANR parece que por indicadores pinta muy bien a corto.
La vela de hoy de imtech no es de vuelta en principio. cuidado hasta 0.90
Ence ha aguantado y la vela de hoy ni fú ni fá. cuidado
Natra no pinta mal aún
Montebalito tampoco, pero complica la subida, el lunes última oportunidad.
Igual que NTC que me da para unos cubatas y unos mostos al montoro vasco




mtba: ha chocado en varios indicadores, ojo.






---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 15:08 ----------

El pesimismo inversor en m?nimos hist?ricos


Las únicas 3 Reglas que debe conocer




www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...he-bank-4-razones-pesimista-nuevas-ltros.html


----------



## Misterio (6 Jun 2014)

Me sorprende que sigáis con el discurso ese de que cuando la gente que no tiene ni idea de bolsa compra es que hay que vender ya, de hecho en el SP os lo voy leyendo desde el 1200 y ya van 750 puntos más.

Que luego la burbuja que nuevamente han montado explote no significa que haya mucha gente que no tiene ni puta idea que ha ganado y esta ganando bastante pasta en la bolsa.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

*INDITEX*: posibilidad para un tirito?


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Me sorprende que sigáis con el discurso ese de que cuando la gente que no tiene ni idea de bolsa compra es que hay que vender ya, de hecho en el SP os lo voy leyendo desde el 1200 y ya van 750 puntos más.
> 
> Que luego la burbuja que nuevamente han montado explote no significa que haya mucha gente que no tiene ni puta idea que ha ganado y esta ganando bastante pasta en la bolsa.



No te quito la razón pero tenga en cuenta que lo más difícil con mucha diferencia es salir ..... y sobre todo en un mercado primario alcista.

De ahí viene el concepto de inversor a largo.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (6 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Un amigo que suele interesarse poco-nada por la Bolsa me ha preguntado esta mañana si era el momento de comprar. Le he dicho que no, que ya es tarde, que no sea tonto y no se arriesgue pero que es su dinero, que él verá.
> 
> Cuando compre os aviso (porque comprar, va a comprar y decírmelo, me lo va a decir). Será la señal para que empiece el maratón de ventas.
> 
> No creo que aguante más de una semana.



Pienso que no. Hace falta que siga entrando dinero en la bolsa para que esta suba. Estos días varios me han consultado porque saben que tengo parte de mis ahorros en la bolsa. Uno especialmente, tiene entre 100/150k en renta fija, que ahora le va a rentar practicamente 0. 

Así como él, debe haber en Europa millones, que se pasarán a la bolsa y la harán subir. Será un movimiento lento, pero continuo de gente que se irá pasando al mercado de valores. Que después este caiga y el último en entrar pierda pasta? Pues lo mismo podemos decir del inmobiliario, del tecnológico, y de los videoclubs. 

Todavía recuerdo que hace un par de años con el ibex en 6.000 aquí en este mismo hilo se decía que nos ibamos a los 4.500. Y mira hoy. A los 9.000 más de lo mismo. Hoy estamos a 11.000 y creo que para estar tan burbujeados como el SP todavía nos queda recorrido. 

Ya sé que EEUU tiene industrias e innovación, pero aquí tenemos a Draghi, que devaluará el Euro todo lo que haga falta. Mis ahorros, en acciones o gold.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Jun 2014)

ibex saltando rsi diario y semanal











ambos llegando a 70


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pienso que no. Hace falta que siga entrando dinero en la bolsa para que esta suba. Estos días varios me han consultado porque saben que tengo parte de mis ahorros en la bolsa. Uno especialmente, tiene entre 100/150k en renta fija, que ahora le va a rentar practicamente 0.
> 
> Así como él, debe haber en Europa millones, que se pasarán a la bolsa y la harán subir. Será un movimiento lento, pero continuo de gente que se irá pasando al mercado de valores. Que después este caiga y el último en entrar pierda pasta? Pues lo mismo podemos decir del inmobiliario, del tecnológico, y de los videoclubs.
> 
> ...



El Ibex ha hecho máximos históricos hoy , contando dividendos


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

siguiente "resistencia" 11.170 en la que debería "descansar" para coger impulso ::

Casualmente hay 4 toques casi exactos en 10.660:


























La agencia de investigación militar estadounidense DARPA acaba de anunciar resultados en uno de sus proyectos llamado Z-Man. ¿El objetivo de este programa? Dar con una solución que permita a una persona escalar paredes sin cuerdas ni aparejos al más puro estilo Spiderman.

Para alcanzar ese objetivo, la agencia estaba investigando a uno de los mejores escaladores de la naturaleza, el gecko. Estos pequeños reptiles son capaces de caminar sobre superficies tan lisas como el cristal gracias a la peculiar estructura microscópica de sus patas, que se adhiere a las superficies gracias a un fenómeno de atracción molecular conocido como Fuerzas de Van Der Waals.

DARPA ha estado tiempo tratando de crear un tejido sintético capaz de imitar el efecto de las patas de los geckos. El resultado de esas investigaciones es el Geckoskin, un material recubierto de un polímero. El tejido ha sido puesto a prueba en una pequeña superficie adherida a una pieza de cristal (en la imagen) y ha sido capaz de soportar 300 kilos de peso. DARPA trabaja ahora en elaborar guantes e indumentaria de escalada con ese material. [vía DARPA]


más info: 2014/06/05 DARPA Z-Man Program Demonstrates Human Climbing Like Geckos
DARPA diseña un tejido para guantes que permite escalar paredes lisas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Ibex ha hecho máximos históricos hoy , contando dividendos



Pega un gráfico que parece que la gente no se entera ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pega un gráfico que parece que la gente no se entera ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



A ver si lo encuentro..


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Ibex ha hecho máximos históricos hoy , contando dividendos



En 2008 la masa monetaria era mas baja que ahora, asi que no cuenta


----------



## Chila (7 Jun 2014)

Que las empresas estan endeudas...si . Pero lo vamos a solucionar con inflacion.
Yo creo que alguno veis las cosas con demasiado dramatismo.
El dia que se gire todo, a salirse.
Mientras, pues calma.
Ane, chicharros calentando bio, carlosmaria tambien la nombro el otro dia. cuentame cosas...
ps: yo me salí de gow a 23. no se si volvere...

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 00:50 ----------




Mediterrand dijo:


> Salir cuando todos entran, entrar cuando todos salen...



No siempre...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Que las empresas estan endeudas...si . Pero lo vamos a solucionar con inflacion.
> Yo creo que alguno veis las cosas con demasiado dramatismo.
> El dia que se gire todo, a salirse.
> Mientras, pues calma.
> ...





pues que cuando la bolsa sube, la gente deja los chicharros de lado para centrarse en los valores potentes 

ACX no pinta mal... MTS vamos a darle un día

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 17:17 ----------

Muere el cocinero Darío Barrio practicando salto base en Jaén - La OpiniÃ³n de MÃ¡laga

---------- Post added 06-jun-2014 at 17:21 ----------

y como es finde, vamos a alegrarnos, un poco:











Remake Total Recall




y una de esas páginas que hara cambiar avatars:
The 100 Best Boobs In The WorldElite Daily


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mientras estemos por encima de la zona de *1074x, no toca. *
> 
> Los veo a cuatro-cinco sesiones vista. (excepto en el escenario que digo al final)
> 
> ...





ane agurain dijo:


> FRAN:
> 
> ya sé que no tiene pinta alguna y que por rsi e indicadores vamos para arriba, pero ves la semana que viene los 10.600 o no?



Kon-nichiwa 

Tuvimos el pull a los 10.60x aunque faltaron 50 puntos para alcanzarlo (nos quedamos en 10.66x).

Encima en cierre nos quedamos por encima de la cifra de 10.74x, se cumplió el escenario alcista.... realmente no esperaba que se superara la zona de 11.030 (10.960+70)

Ha empezado a deteriorarse mucho el IF junto con IFC, a parecidos a mediados de Enero (que caímos sobre 900 puntos).



Hay una pequeña posibilidad de alargar el pull hacía los 11.1xx, primero con una vuelta a los 10.740-*10.810*-10.960, en corto plazo. 10.370 a final de mes.

Siguiendo a Luis....1934 van a cruzar operaciones, supongo que a muy corto, que nos arrastraría a la zona comentada y luego si siguen empujando 197x ese es nuestro 11.1xx (espero no ver los comentados 11.390 hace una semana):cook:


----------



## Chila (7 Jun 2014)

Espero correccion del ibex, Ane.
hay que recoger beneficios antes de seguir subiendo.


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

No la flipeis, antes de los 10.300 vamos a ver primero los 11.500 y no a mucho tardar.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 08:54 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Se mire por donde se mire, cualquier referencia histórica ha quedada atrás: cotización, secuencias de días ne verde, lleva casi 2 años sin una corrección del 10%, duración del ciclo,...
> 
> No lo dejan salirse ni un milímetro de las pautas. Hoy lleva 4 horas un rango de 2 pipos (0,1%)



Bertok, celebremoslo, el libre mercado ha muerto, Viva la Economia Planificada.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Kon-nichiwa
> 
> Tuvimos el pull a los 10.60x aunque faltaron 50 puntos para alcanzarlo (nos quedamos en 10.66x).
> 
> ...




gracias. coincido en mucho. este mes tocamos mínimos más abajo que el anterior ya que el anterior no lo hizo y tocaba... 
el día ese de fallo. 


pedazo galerna hubo ayer y hoy tetorras


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gracias. coincido en mucho. este mes tocamos mínimos más abajo que el anterior ya que el anterior no lo hizo y tocaba...
> el día ese de fallo.
> 
> 
> pedazo galerna hubo ayer y hoy tetorras



Y si este mes falla lo dejamos para el siguiente, y tal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (7 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pega un gráfico que parece que la gente no se entera ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Busco un gráfico de proyecciones de la masa monetaria europea con el QE Draghi, la caída de las retribuciones en renta fija, y velocidad de circulación del dinero. 

Que parece que la gente no se entera. 

mira, buscando así en dos segundos en Rankia, en agosto del año pasado sobre el sp500 a 1.700 (qué locura, no se puede entrar, todos los indicadores indican que se caerá)
Señal de alarma en el S&P 500 - Rankia

Un forero le pregunta qué esas previsiones no tienen en cuenta el QE y él dice "no, eso no importa, viene una correción de al menos el 10%"


Me reafirmo, y seguramente es porque entiendo menos que ustedes en AT: cuando los viejos empiecen a sacar sus depósitos en renta fija, y pasarlos en el mismo banco a una cuenta de acciones, la fiesta tendrá alimento para rato. Que veremos correciones, pero serán oportunidades para entrar. Están guiando el dinero hacia el casino, y algunos quieren ver que a la gente no le gusta el juego. A la gente le encanta el juego y va a empezar a jugar. 

No tengo la bola de cristal, pero apostar contra la banca (Draghi) puede salir muy caro. Dentro de un año o dos, seguramente el tinglado se caerá, pero no será en los 11.000 del ibex, aunque sean máximos con dividendos.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Jun 2014)

Para el lunes aún no toca bajada al menos las primeras horas.

Gap al alta garantizado ( jato style)...L

Para despues, si creo en una pequeña corrección sana. ¿ los 10. 800 aprox? podrían ser. Pero por ahora pensando que sería una nueva opción de entrada. Hay que darle cabida a nuevas hordas de gacelillas que al calor del BCE irán entrando en bolsa.

La tendencia y Mario es mi amiga/o.


----------



## Xiux (7 Jun 2014)

Buen Dia,

Galician Country bajo la lluvia :-(

Mientras tanto mis FCC subiendo con fuerza, Eon tb portandose bien


----------



## docjones (7 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia,
> 
> Galician Country bajo la lluvia :-(
> 
> Mientras tanto mis FCC subiendo con fuerza, Eon tb portandose bien



Bueno, home, bueno...

Nubes e claros con refachos do norlés. Pemán Style.


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Jun 2014)

como no podia copiar la imagen del twitter de Carlos Maria lo he painteao yo añadiendo alguna cosilla mas. Como lo veis?


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia,
> 
> Galician Country bajo la lluvia :-(
> 
> Mientras tanto mis FCC subiendo con fuerza, *Eon* tb portandose bien



Es que mire lo que ven algunos en sus cuentas.

- El que va largo largo < xx.12.2012 14,42+1,1(DIV.13)+0,6(DIV.14)= 16,12 ->GAP xx.12.2012 = 16,17 
- El que no va tan largo 14.42+0,6(DIV.14)=15,02 -> MAX 2013-2014= 14,92


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2014)

comprar volatilidad para el medio-largo plazo??
: ienso:


No More Risk: VIX Plunges Below 11 For The First Time In Years | Zero Hedge


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2014)

No sé si os servirá de indicador, pero en tres días cinco amigos me han preguntado valores para entrar en bolsa. Con prácticamente todos sus ahorros... Viene una horda de gacelas low profile (las premium son ustedes y yo) que ni ñus en Masai Mara...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> comprar volatilidad para el medio-largo plazo??
> : ienso:
> 
> 
> No More Risk: VIX Plunges Below 11 For The First Time In Years | Zero Hedge



Prwguntale a Bertok, el opina que el mercado esta intervenido, poca volatilidad vamos a ver a futuro. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (7 Jun 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Busco un gráfico de proyecciones de la masa monetaria europea con el QE Draghi, la caída de las retribuciones en renta fija, y velocidad de circulación del dinero.
> 
> Que parece que la gente no se entera.
> 
> ...



No hay duda de que el dinero que entra en bolsa seguirá aumentando. 
Este es el motivo por el que BME está subiendo como la espuma. Los volúmenes negociados llevan subiendo a doble dígito 8 meses consecutivos y este mes de mayo subieron nada menos que el 50% con respecto al año anterior.

Los viejos no es que vayan a comprar acciones. O no necesariamente. En el banco les ofrecerán 'fondos garantizados' que aunque renten una mierda o lo mismo que los depósitos siempre tendrán la cláusula... 'si la bolsa sube tanto, su fondo puede llegar a rentar tanto... 
(no lo rentará ni de coña, bien que se encargará el banco de manejar ese dinero en su beneficio propio)

Por otro lado los fondos de pensiones mixtos van a a tener que invertir más en renta variable ante la caída de la rentabilidad de los bonos y depósitos remunerados. Aquí es donde yo añado que toda empresa que garantice dividendos estables, aunque sólo sean un 3%, van a ser auténticos tesoros. Un 3% será una rentabilidad de ensueño en el entorno al que vamos.

Y sí, supongo también manadas de gacelas entrarán. Por oir a un amigo que se está haciendo de oro, por verlo en una red social, por publi en todos los medios. 
Gente que descubrirá un mundo nuevo. Que por saber abrir una cuenta en facebook y manejar el paint, van a ser capaces enseguida de hacer su AT 'personalizado' y manejarse con su cuenta del valores como un bróker profesional. 
Además pudiendo consultar páginas y foros ''especializados'' donde van a tener información privilegiada para entrar en chicharros calientes que os van a convertir en millonarios
Verás que risa.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Prwguntale a Bertok, el opina que el mercado esta intervenido, poca volatilidad vamos a ver a futuro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Si un día a los HF se les va la mano un tiran los mercados un 4%, o un 15% en 4 semanas, los Bancos Centrales se reunen de urgencia y organizan una intervención concertada a nivel planetario.

Pero el día que la economía se haya desapalancado al menos en su parte privada y comience a presentar crecimientos del 3% - 4%, no sé como van a parar el dejar de intervenir.

El mercado necesita de los BCs llegados a este punto. Sin el *apoyo explícito* de los BCs, los fundamentales están un 305 - 40% más abajo.


----------



## boquiman (7 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes y buen fin de semana a todos...
LINK: ¿Es fiable esta última subida en USA?

Por aportar algo, pero visto lo visto, cuando ya parece que los indicadores habituales usados en bolsa y los patrones que se han repetido tantas veces antes no funcionan, es un mero pasatiempo...
Intervenidos hasta la médula... Cuando el mercado cae y se ponen nerviosos bien que prohiben las posiciones cortas...
No está bien cambiar las reglas a mitad del partido :no:
Bueno q es fin de semana... Disfrutemos...
[YOUTUBE]OAhuDE8w4E0[/YOUTUBE]
Menudos ojazos y vaya sonrisa bonita se gasta la gachí...  (entiendo que pulséis el botón MUTE pero la chiquilla se merece que veamos el vídeo hasta el final )


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y si este mes falla lo dejamos para el siguiente, y tal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



no nam. Fibo en el tiempo suele acertar, y si falla, lo hace por una unidad, por delante o por detrás. Si miras meses, pues 1 mes.

pero crees por lógica que se van a idea vacaciones con bolsas en máximos?


----------



## Tono (7 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si os servirá de indicador, pero en tres días cinco amigos me han preguntado valores para entrar en bolsa. Con prácticamente todos sus ahorros... Viene una horda de gacelas low profile (las premium son ustedes y yo) que ni ñus en Masai Mara...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Nadie, absolutamente nadie, sabe que tengo dinero en bolsa. Ni se me ocurre hablar de la bolsa jamás, aunque alguien saque el tema.

Sólo lo sabe la señora Tona, sin darle muchas explicaciones, ya que está a su nombre la cuenta de valores. 
Hoy casi le da un patatús cuando vio en la web del banco que en un día había el equivalente a dos nóminas más :XX: 
Menos mal que de alguna forma he conseguido hacerle entender lo que son plusvis ''latentes'' y que Montoro sólo deja migajas en el momento que se ejecute la venta.


----------



## boquiman (7 Jun 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Al SP500 aún le queda recorrido alcista

En máximo históricos y "sólo" un 39% de alcistas??? 
Es el retrato de lo que nos ha pasado a muchos en este foro (y a mi el primero)... buscando el lado corto y el mercado empecinado en subir y subir...
Ahora bien, según esto la subida puede tener cuerda para rato no?

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 14:05 ----------

J.L. está excitadillo:

"Pero volvamos a Wall Street. Es evidente que este mercado alcista en EEUU desde el 2009 puede hacernos pensar, bueno, lleva 5 años subiendo, y esto es demasiado, es imposible que puede seguir subiendo más años.

Pero la historia no nos dice eso. Más bien lo contrario, que este sería un ciclo corto…

El gran ciclo alcista tras la depresión del 29 duró 167 meses, con más del 800% acumulado, el de los años 50, 181 meses con más del 900% acumulado…el de los 60, 77 con más del 140%, el de los 80 155 meses con más del 800% el de los 90 que terminó en la burbuja .com 153 meses…
No obstante hay que vigilar de cerca el fin de la QE…"

Leer más: Las bolsas van todo a babor...

The Last Minute VIX Murder | Zero Hedge

How Much More Upside Is There? | Zero Hedge


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Al SP500 aún le queda recorrido alcista
> 
> En máximo históricos y "sólo" un 39% de alcistas???
> Es el retrato de lo que nos ha pasado a muchos en este foro (y a mi el primero)... buscando el lado corto y el mercado empecinado en subir y subir...
> Ahora bien, según esto la subida puede tener cuerda para rato no?



yaaaa ... el sp de 1500 no iba a pasar :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Nadie, absolutamente nadie, sabe que tengo dinero en bolsa. Ni se me ocurre hablar de la bolsa jamás, aunque alguien saque el tema.
> 
> Sólo lo sabe la señora Tona, sin darle muchas explicaciones, ya que está a su nombre la cuenta de valores.
> Hoy casi le da un patatús cuando vio en la web del banco que en un día había el equivalente a dos nóminas más :XX:
> Menos mal que de alguna forma he conseguido hacerle entender lo que son plusvis ''latentes'' y que Montoro sólo deja migajas en el momento que se ejecute la venta.



Ah pues yo se lo digo a todo el mundo. Incluso los valores que tengo en cada momento... No hablo de importes, pero sí de precio de compra y demás. 

No es que me hagan mucho caso tampoco. Les diga lo que les diga siempre creen que mejor Telefónica que Tubacex, Iberdrola que Cie, Santander que BME, etc...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boquiman (7 Jun 2014)

De hace un año... Bolsacanaria.info tan clara como siempre...(sin ánimo de lucro, pero al César lo que es del César... Son buenos y ya está...)
BolsaCanaria .info | La mano de Dios (Bubble-fed III)


----------



## boquiman (7 Jun 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Solo una impresion.
> 
> La subida esta tan clara tan clara que da miedo. Evidentemente va a subir, eso esta claro, pero nadie sabe hasta cuando. Podemos encontrarnos algo absolutamente inaudito, que los verdaderamente ricos sepan que el futuro no es la inversion en bolsa, sino los valores reales del mundo, la tierra, el oro, el agua, y que directamente la bolsa se hunda.



La verdad es que da miedo la forma tan fácil de ganar pasta... A cada pequeño recorte se compra y todos nos forramos...
Joder, verás como cuando yo compre a lo bestia en un recorte del mercado me dejan en calzones :ouch:

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 14:37 ----------

Aunque luego se lo pasen por el forro:
Market Call, Upper channel correction imminent


----------



## Xiux (7 Jun 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Es que mire lo que ven algunos en sus cuentas.
> 
> - El que va largo largo < xx.12.2012 14,42+1,1(DIV.13)+0,6(DIV.14)= 16,12 ->GAP xx.12.2012 = 16,17
> - El que no va tan largo 14.42+0,6(DIV.14)=15,02 -> MAX 2013-2014= 14,92



Yo me conformo por ahora, oct-2013 en 13,48 y por ahora 14,42+0,60 = 15,02

lo que no sé si podrá romper máximos de 14,92 y escalará mais montaña gracias al helicóptero Sr Droji


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2014)

Por qué a Suiza? por qué a Suiza?

Vean:

VOLLGELDINITIATIVE SCHWEIZ: English -


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

Merece la pena escucharlo

Draghi ha vuelto – Economía Directa 6-6-2014


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Yo por ahora soy gacela, espero poder escapar raudo y veloz cuando aparezcan los leones.


----------



## Tono (7 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ah pues yo se lo digo a todo el mundo. Incluso los valores que tengo en cada momento... No hablo de importes, pero sí de precio de compra y demás.
> 
> No es que me hagan mucho caso tampoco. Les diga lo que les diga siempre creen que mejor Telefónica que Tubacex, Iberdrola que Cie, Santander que BME, etc...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de Iberdrola es más que discutible.o

Supongo que todo dependerá de la clase de gente que tienes en tu entorno de amistades y familia. Aunque por suerte estoy rodeado de gente de mucha cultura en general, en temas de economía son todos totales analfabetos. Con mayúsculas. 

Recuerdo, antes del estallido de la burbuja, muchas sobremesas muy ingratas e incluso follones gordos cuando se tocaron temas de dinero, hipotecas, situación económica del país, perpectivas reales de quiebra del estado... en el momento me saqué mi vena burbujista y empecé a ponerme en plan Bertok augurando el futuro que venía, se montaba la de Dios :ouch:

Recuerdo una sobremesa, con mi cuñada enfermera (interina) y mi hermano, año 2011 o por ahí. Hablando de que iban a comprar un coche nuevo. Hipotecados por el 100%, con euríbor creciente en aquellos días. Tenían otros dos créditos para que mi hermano montara un taller de carpintería + una furgoneta. Les aconsejé que no lo hicieran. Cuando le dije a mi cuñá que todo empeoraría, que incluso corría el riesgo de que a los funcionarios les bajaran el sueldo y largaran a los interinos... recibí la mayor mirada de desprecio de mi vida. Tú estás loco ¿cómo nos van a bajar el sueldo? ¿qué como que la iban a echar si llevaba no sé cuanto de interina? Por supuesto se compraron el monovolumen.
Aún hoy no me puede ver. Me la tiene guardada, su mirada no miente. 

Una cena con amigos, en pleno pico de burbuja, pero ya con señales evidentes del estallido. Un amigo que trabaja haciendo valoraciones, tasaciones y particiones de herencias. Que se quería cambiar de piso. 
Recuerdo que esos días había leído que aquel semestre en Barcelona se había batido el récord a la baja en licencia de obra nueva y que en Torremolinos no se había licitado ni una sola obra nueva en 12 meses. Se lo expuse, le dije que esperara, que todo estaba a punto de estallar. 
Cómo se puso. Que qué le tenía que explicar yo a él. A él, que sabía todo lo que se vendía y la cantidad de dinero que se ganaba en toda la provincia en temas inmobiliarios. El resto de amigos en la cena entraron al trapo, que la vivienda no baja, que sobra trabajo en todos los lados, que se gana dinero a espuertas en las empresas... 
...fuí humillado, humillado. :ouch:

Y para remate mi hermano pequeño, que me pidió que lo avalara en la compra de un piso (mis padres han fallecido ambos). Sin trabajo fijo y unos 20000€ ahorrados. La negativa, pese a toda la lógica de mis explicaciones, me costó más de un año sin hablarme. Aunque hoy, al menos me da las gracias.

Pues eso, como para hablar de bolsa e inversiones con ellos. O de Draghi o de la Yellen y las inyecciones de liquidez. 
Prefiero hablar de física cuántica.


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2014)

@Tono


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2014)

Va... venga... ¿quien ha sido???

*Consumo advierte de que los pollos criados en libertad "salen maleducados, consentidos y sin modales"*


:XX:


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de Iberdrola es más que discutible.o
> 
> Supongo que todo dependerá de la clase de gente que tienes en tu entorno de amistades y familia. Aunque por suerte estoy rodeado de gente de mucha cultura en general, en temas de economía son todos totales analfabetos. Con mayúsculas.
> 
> ...



Su cuñado tb es pepito y se merece respeto y tal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (7 Jun 2014)

Sí, pero ante su sufrimiento no digo juasss, juaassss

y no me busques, que me encuentras...

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 18:30 ----------




atman dijo:


> Va... venga... ¿quien ha sido???
> 
> *Consumo advierte de que los pollos criados en libertad "salen maleducados, consentidos y sin modales"*
> 
> ...



vaya guasa los comentarios :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de Iberdrola es más que discutible.o
> 
> Supongo que todo dependerá de la clase de gente que tienes en tu entorno de amistades y familia. Aunque por suerte estoy rodeado de gente de mucha cultura en general, en temas de economía son todos totales analfabetos. Con mayúsculas.
> 
> ...




Te comprendo perfectamente. Tengo un montón de casos parecidos. Por supuesto, se trata de matar al mensajero.

Y, lo peor, es que me siguen pasando cosas semejantes. 

Debería callarme y, a veces lo hago. Otras, directamente, soy gilipollas. ¡Con lo guapo que estoy calladito....!


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Jun 2014)

Uff!! Tono a unos km de tu zona tb en mi casa se han dado esas conversacines con mi madre, nunca bajista hasta solo hace unos meses. Una inversión familiar ladrillil era el detonante. Mal recuedo tengo de aquello.
Hoy por hoy en mi familia las cosas se ven de otra manera. El "esto no baja nunca" se ha acabado.
Pero por el camino hemos perdido una venta que si me me hubieran hecho caso habría sido un buen negocio en su momento

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 19:09 ----------

De todas maneras a galicia la burbuja llego tarde. Nuestra idiosincrasia hace que el estallido del tocho en lineas generales haya sido distinto que en otras zonas y me refiero a la galicia interior. Por aquí hay mucha gente con 2 ,3 o mas viviendas: ciudad,campo y playa. No necesitan vender, si el precio baja o no vendo o lo quemo.
Hay familias que la burbuja a pasado por ellos casi sin enterarse. Que los pisos bajan? Pfff y a mi que! Ya subirán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2014)

Yummmmm, yummmmmmm

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

Todos tenemos alguien cercano que no nos hizo caso. De hecho yo "he salvado" a varios amigos y a cero familiares


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2014)

Uh esto va en serio.

Me acaba de llamar hace un rato el amigo este del que os hablé. Parece decidido a entrar en Bolsa este mismo lunes. Que qué valores le recomiendo. 

No me he mojado en absoluto y le he dicho que, en cualquier caso, que se mire bien lo que es un SL y que "juegue" con dinero que "no le importa" perder. Que no se pase. (Es un poco "bestia").

Por lo visto, tiene contratado el broker naranja de ING aunque lo ha usado en un par de ocasiones mal contadas (no sé cómo va la cosa con ING...).

Quizá, después de todo, quizá no sea demasiado tarde.

Me da en la nariz que hay más gente que está pensando lo mismo.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 20:06 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Todos tenemos alguien cercano que no nos hizo caso. De hecho yo "he salvado" a varios amigos y a cero familiares



Dos de mis cuñados están completamente arruinados. 

Uno de ellos con deshaucio incluído (de segunda vivienda). Otra.... todavía peor.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Uh esto va en serio.
> 
> Me acaba de llamar hace un rato el amigo este del que os hablé. Parece decidido a entrar en Bolsa este mismo lunes. Que qué valores le recomiendo.
> 
> ...



La trituradora necesita carne de gacela.

¿qué pensamos, que todo dios del hilo y fuera de él va a forrarse? 8:8:8:

La lección tiene 2 capítulos, hasta ahora sólo hemos visto el amable.

Los mercados son peligrosos siempre y la preservación del capital debe ser una máxima prioritaria.


----------



## goldberg (7 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La trituradora necesita carne de gacela.
> 
> ¿qué pensamos, que todo dios del hilo y fuera de él va a forrarse? 8:8:8:
> 
> ...



Hace mucho tiempo que te leo Bertock.

Llevas con la misma cantinela desde minimos. Tome la decision de entrar en bolsa (e ignorar tu cansina letanía) en niveles de 9800. 

Ya está en 11000.

¿Eres consciente del ridiculo que estas haciendo?


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Creo que Bertok, a grandes tasgos tienr razon, es muy difícil imagimar como puede ir todo peor. Yo he ido entrando en holsa desde los 8.500 hasta los 10.200 (antes mantenia posiciones en blue chips)? al principio en cobstructoras y en banca y seguros, luego en el sector industrial.

Peri yo no mevtrago rn broteverdismo, a poco que muras unos pocos balances te das cuebta que la practica totalidad del Ibex eata quebrado, en rl sentido que si se liquidasen las empresas no pagarian las deudas ni por asomo.

En todo esto tiene razon Bertok.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que te leo Bertock.
> 
> Llevas con la misma cantinela desde minimos. Tome la decision de entrar en bolsa (e ignorar tu cansina letanía) en niveles de 9800.
> 
> ...



Que disfrutes de las plusvis.

Una mente tan predetermina como la suya debiera meter más carne en el asador. Le podría generar ingentes plusvalías adicionales.

Sin sacarnos la polla para medirla, seguro que desde marzo de 2009 he tenido más plusvalías que usted. Bueno en el fondo, me da igual.

Lo de que disfrute las plusvis, se lo digo de corazón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2014)

Paso por la plaza del Ayuntamiento y veo que los de IU ya colonizan la manifestación de la República...ahí está, aunando fuerzas (Ironic mode off)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Xiux (7 Jun 2014)

Sres por que creo que de esta crisis saldremos con inflación para licuar deudas soberanas impagables por generaciones de pringados pagadores de impuestos... Por que me da que será así, y mientras tanto la bolsa irá ajustándose a esa carrera loca 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (7 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Uff!! Tono a unos km de tu zona tb en mi casa se han dado esas conversacines con mi madre, nunca bajista hasta solo hace unos meses. Una inversión familiar ladrillil era el detonante. Mal recuedo tengo de aquello.
> Hoy por hoy en mi familia las cosas se ven de otra manera. El "esto no baja nunca" se ha acabado.
> Pero por el camino hemos perdido una venta que si me me hubieran hecho caso habría sido un buen negocio en su momento
> 
> ...



Aquí también hemos llevado lo nuestro. Novacaixagalicia explotó como una castaña en un magosto con varios miles de millones en créditos incobrables. En las zonas de costa hay esqueletos por todos los lados. 
No olvides que nuestro ínclito paisano de Martínsa-fadesa tuvo el honor de protagonizar el mayor concurso de la historia. Tal vez Pescanova lo supere.:fiufiu:

Es verdad lo que dices. En el interior gallego, entre lo que genera el campo y las pensiones (hay casas que son auténticas granjas de jubilados) la crisis ha pasado incluso desapercibida. Pero aquí va a a tener lugar una tremenda paradoja, teniendo en cuenta la baja natalidad gallega. Muchos jóvenes que hoy viven a cuerpo de rey, con las pagas de sus mayores y todas esa propiedades, cuando hereden se van a encontrar con un montón de propiedades improductivas, invendibles y unos gastos fijos inasumibles. Serán ricos y al mismo tiempo pobres esclavos de sus propiedades.

Buen provecho Pirata. Tiene que estar bueno ese jerez de 30 años.
(me parece que he visto un reloj casio en la foto :rolleye


----------



## Xiux (7 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Aquí también hemos llevado lo nuestro. Novacaixagalicia explotó como una castaña en un magosto con varios miles de millones en créditos incobrables. En las zonas de costa hay esqueletos por todos los lados.
> No olvides que nuestro ínclito paisano de Martínsa-fadesa tuvo el honor de protagonizar el mayor concurso de la historia. Tal vez Pescanova lo supere.:fiufiu:
> 
> Es verdad lo que dices. En el interior gallego, entre lo que genera el campo y las pensiones (hay casas que son auténticas granjas de jubilados) la crisis ha pasado incluso desapercibida. Pero aquí va a a tener lugar una tremenda paradoja, teniendo en cuenta la baja natalidad gallega. Muchos jóvenes que hoy viven a cuerpo de rey, con las pagas de sus mayores y todas esa propiedades, cuando hereden se van a encontrar con un montón de propiedades improductivas, invendibles y unos gastos fijos inasumibles. Serán ricos y al mismo tiempo pobres esclavos de sus propiedades.
> ...



Galicia is different! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (7 Jun 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que te leo Bertock.
> 
> Llevas con la misma cantinela desde minimos. Tome la decision de entrar en bolsa (e ignorar tu cansina letanía) en niveles de 9800.
> 
> ...



hamijo, hay muchos por ahí llorando y echando en cara la pepino el haber entrado en las carboneras, patético porque si en vez de bajar, suben, estarían todos invitándole a cervezas. Quiero decir que muy bien, ha subido y te ha salido bien el tema....pero vamos, decir que otro forero hace el ridiculo porque da su opinión. En cualquier caso, él siempre habla desde la prudencia, lo cual siguiendo sus opiniones no vas a perder pasta :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hamijo, hay muchos por ahí llorando y echando en cara la pepino el haber entrado en las carboneras, patético porque si en vez de bajar, suben, estarían todos invitándole a cervezas. Quiero decir que muy bien, ha subido y te ha salido bien el tema....pero vamos, decir que otro forero hace el ridiculo porque da su opinión. En cualquier caso, él siempre habla desde la prudencia, lo cual siguiendo sus opiniones no vas a perder pasta :rolleye:



Cierto, hace más de 1 año e incluso 2 años que no posteo nada de posiciones sobre el cruce EUR/JPY que hacen por encima del 80% de mi operaciones anuales.

Pero bueno cada uno es libre de postear lo que quiera y si el forero ha pillado un buen tramo de tendencia alcista pues mejor.


----------



## Namreir (7 Jun 2014)

Los 12.000 del Ibex podrian caer antes de que termine el verano.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garpie (7 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> [...] se van a encontrar con un montón de propiedades improductivas, invendibles y unos gastos fijos inasumibles. Serán ricos y al mismo tiempo pobres esclavos de sus propiedades.
> [...]



Como dijo la Lomana: ricos sin cash


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2014)

patapaaaaalo, el carbón está maldito :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]CgEcvuZi3BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

vaya sábado que hemos tenido. antes el hilo molaba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2014)

Es que sois unos moñas, os pongo botella de un jerez de 30tacos y ni un comentario, pregunta acerca su calidad, ni nada. ¿En que os gastais las plusvies?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jun 2014)

por cierto. esta no es la España del tikitaka.


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hamijo, hay muchos por ahí llorando y echando en cara la pepino el haber entrado en las carboneras, patético porque si en vez de bajar, suben, estarían todos invitándole a cervezas. Quiero decir que muy bien, ha subido y te ha salido bien el tema....pero vamos, decir que otro forero hace el ridiculo porque da su opinión. En cualquier caso, él siempre habla desde la prudencia, lo cual siguiendo sus opiniones no vas a perder pasta :rolleye:



Esa panda deberia vender sus posis en el carbon. Son unos julas y cenizos.


----------



## docjones (8 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Uff!! Tono a unos km de tu zona tb en mi casa se han dado esas conversacines con mi madre, nunca bajista hasta solo hace unos meses. Una inversión familiar ladrillil era el detonante. Mal recuedo tengo de aquello.
> Hoy por hoy en mi familia las cosas se ven de otra manera. El "esto no baja nunca" se ha acabado.
> Pero por el camino hemos perdido una venta que si me me hubieran hecho caso habría sido un buen negocio en su momento
> 
> ...



Y tiene cierta lógica... "e qué fago cos cartiños?" (que hago con el dinero?). Otros acumulan casas en la aldea y fincas heredadas (muchas y minifundistas) que ni se las quieren regaladas.

Depósitos a intereses bajisimos e inseguridad bancaria. Y para colmo, el "amigo" director de la caja de toda la vida, que colocó a varios vecinos (o a el mismo) unas preferentes.

Como para vender. "Que baje lo que quiera que yo no vendo". La putada, las mordidas que le meten vía IBI.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 23:10 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Uh esto va en serio.
> 
> Me acaba de llamar hace un rato el amigo este del que os hablé. Parece decidido a entrar en Bolsa este mismo lunes. Que qué valores le recomiendo.
> 
> ...



ing tiene comisiones de compraventa más elevadas que otros bancos online, pero más bajas que los tradicionales de oficina. Así a grosso modo.

Como contrapartida, no tienen comisiones de custodia, siempre que hagas al menos una compra o una venta por semestre. Si no, creo que cobran cuatro euros y pico por cada valor.

Detrás de Broker Naranja está Renta 4


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> Como dijo la Lomana: ricos sin cash



Y como dicen los ingleses... "Cash is king". 

Amonoh arcihtillas.... 

Pónganme las sabadell en 3 ,45 y las repsol en 24.... Lol


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2014)

Buenas noches

Despues de unos caracoles, unos callos y unas cervezas artesanas del mio popolo, solo me queda decir:

¡¡¡¡Disfruten de la vida !!!

Y no se alteren por la bolsa, total son papelines


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que sois unos moñas, os pongo botella de un jerez de 30tacos y ni un comentario, pregunta acerca su calidad, ni nada. ¿En que os gastais las plusvies?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



En generar mas plusvalias, y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En generar mas plusvalias, y tal.



Ante eso solo me queda decir....MZMM!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## garpie (8 Jun 2014)

Dejad que las gacelillas se acerquen a mí.

La primera vez en bolsa: valores para invertir 1.000 euros y rentabilizarlos rápido



> Siempre hay una primera vez para todo… y en el caso de invertir en bolsa, también. Aunque el mercado de valores pueda parecer muchas veces un mundo para adultos con una economía personal asentada y un sueldo que les permite jugársela, también ofrece oportunidades para personas jóvenes con una edad de entre 20 y 30 años que quieran debutar en este juego de compra y venta.
> ¿Qué posibilidades tiene alguien que quiere invertir un máximo de 1.000 euros en la bolsa española y obtener una rentabilidad a corto plazo? Teniendo en cuenta esta premisa, que se quiere disfrutar de ganancias de forma rápida, los expertos recomiendan una serie de valores que pueden dar beneficios a los novatos del mercado.
> [...]



Esto es ya imparable.


----------



## Tono (8 Jun 2014)

Buenos domingos.



egarenc dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aquí no se da puntada sin hilo. :rolleye: :XX:

Cada uno tiene la opinión que tiene, todas respetables.
Pero lo importante no es lo que uno cree, si no lo que el mercado hace. 
Ojos antes que cerebro.

Desde noviembre he tenido que cambiar todos mis objetivos y mi visión de la bolsa. 
Primero tenía unos precios objetivos de venta. Luego tenía muy claro vender en el entorno de los 10800 (*FranR©*) y esperar corrección. En ese punto tenía una rentabilidad media del 20%. 
Al final decidí esperar a Draghi. 

En los 11000 puse orden de venta del SAN, para recoger al menos algo. Gracias que no entró. Ahora está un 3% más arriba, lo que me da más margen de aguantar.
Al mismo tiempo las plusvis ya casi sobrepasan mi margen de maniobra anual de cara a la declaración de la renta. Ni en mis mejores sueños. Pero es un freno serio para vender. 

Este mes hay vencimiento semestral, hora bruja en los mercados, mi idea es que habrá caída. En teoría si esto sucede es bueno y seguiríamos alcistas otro trimestre. Pero esto no siempre se cumple. 
Si vendo antes de vencimiento para aprovechar el recorte y volver a entrar pero al final la cosa no baja hasta el 4Q... la lluvia de dividendos de Julio me la pierdo 

Con todo esto que quiero decir. Pues que no tengo ni puta idea de nada. :bla::bla:

Por lo tanto, mejor no tener opinión. 
Siguiendo la máxima de las gacelas, una vez que entramos al pasto tierno en zona de caza leoncia: Be quick... or be dead.


----------



## sr.anus (8 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> Dejad que las gacelillas se acerquen a mí.
> 
> La primera vez en bolsa: valores para invertir 1.000 euros y rentabilizarlos rápido
> 
> ...





Ahi esta la teoria, un buen activo a un buen precio y que vengan los ciclos que quieran. Muchas veces nos obcecamos con las plusvis rapidas, queremos ganancias y las queremos ya, y nos deshacemos de buenos activos comprados a buenisimos precios por falta de paciencia. Compras de forma escalonada en los ciclos alcistas y ventas escalonadas cuando la tendencia de largo de agota, me parece obvio pero esta gacelota se dio cuenta demasiado tarde, e intentó adivinar techos por todos los lados. Es una forma de operar mucho mas facil, mas rentable pero bastante mas aburrida.


----------



## Chila (8 Jun 2014)

A veces hasta los ojos engañan...
A disfrutar del domingo, yo voy a llenar la piscina, que ya llega el verano!!


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jun 2014)

Como debe estar el patio para que pusieramos fotos de boobs el Miércoles y jueves y os tireis el finde discutiendo de bolsa. Disfruten el domingo, quemen sus plusvis como el pirata de las alpujarras y ya mañana habrá tiempo de divagar y/o llorar.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A veces hasta los ojos engañan...
> A disfrutar del domingo, yo voy a llenar la piscina, que ya llega el verano!!



eso es verdad

el que no engaña es el ojo en que te mete el dedo Pandoro

Qué envidia. Aquí hace un frío que pela y lloviendo.

Parece que han copiado mi post de ayer en El País...:rolleye:
(será verdad que nos espían)



> Dados los elevadísimos niveles de deuda y la débil recuperación, los inversores se enfrentan no ya en España, sino en todo el mundo, a un largo periodo en el que conseguir cualquier rentabilidad por baja que ésta sea es muy difícil. Esto conduce a la fuerte subida de los precios de los activos y a la búsqueda de activos con rentabilidades positivas a fondos de pensiones y otras inversiones que les permitan hacer frente a sus compromisos con sus pensionistas o dueños, el famoso search for yield....



¿Ignoran los mercados el riesgo político? | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

Os dejo con un paisaje trasero para que lo disfruteis


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Como debe estar el patio para que pusieramos fotos de boobs el Miércoles y jueves y os tireis el finde discutiendo de bolsa. Disfruten el domingo, quemen sus plusvis como el pirata de las alpujarras y ya mañana habrá tiempo de divagar y/o llorar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Hemos fallado en el timing Hannibal


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos domingos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que genial hubiese sido venir desde los 6.000 del IBEX, desgraciadamente, al menos en mi caso, no soy visionario y ademas suelo ser bastante amarrategi, mucho cuesta ganarse los leuros para ir dilapidandolos con operaciones apalancadas. Eso si, en este ultimo año no puedo quejarme. Sinceramente, vista la evolucion de la prima de riesgo, creo que hay bastante margen para que esto siga subiendo, con correcciones, pero seguira subiendo. Solo es una modesta opinion.


----------



## Topongo (8 Jun 2014)

Aquí en bilbao con 30 grados a gastar plusvis en unas cañas. .. saludos a los foristas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo he pagado cafeses en Reims y Chartres a 5 y 6 euros, no recuerdo dónde cuál. Y no digo en ningún Ritz ni Mónaco. Sitios normales turistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mira en Fouchon.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Jun 2014)

Winter is coming for the coal shorts...:rolleye:

Carbon capturing about ready for prime time, experts say - Virginia News - TimesDispatch.com


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aquí en bilbao con 30 grados a gastar plusvis en unas cañas. .. saludos a los foristas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



No le diré que vamos a Sani ahora en metro porque hemos quedado con unos amigos cerca de Pl.Levante de pote-rabas porque pondrá el radar.

Soy la unica persona con sudadera


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Jun 2014)

Creo que voy a meterle esta semana un nuevo chute. Esto me recuerda a Vestas y Gamesa hace 2 años a 3,5€ y 1€ respectivamente.....


----------



## Topongo (8 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No le diré que vamos a Sani ahora en metro porque hemos quedado con unos amigos cerca de Pl.Levante de pote-rabas porque pondrá el radar.
> 
> Soy la unica persona con sudadera



Casualmente hoy poteo por el casco que a toponga le ha dado por comprar unas plantas....
Si tiene.un rato animese a ir al bar olivo a por un racion de champis a la plancha donde las casa americanas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 11:41 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Casualmente hoy poteo por el casco que a toponga le ha dado por comprar unas plantas....
> Si tiene.un rato animese a ir al bar el olivo a por un racion de champis a la plancha donde las casa americanas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Aquí en el sur de lujo, comiendo una tortilla papas junto un río llenito truchas (riofrio)







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (8 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aquí en el sur de lujo, comiendo una tortilla papas junto un río llenito truchas (riofrio)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso es un río?

¿dónde está el agua? ¿las truchas se mueven a pie?

Voy a hora a echar una carrerita y te fotografío lo que aquí es un simple regato (no llega ni a la categoría de riachuelo en castellano)


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Casualmente hoy poteo por el casco que a toponga le ha dado por comprar unas plantas....
> Si tiene.un rato animese a ir al bar olivo a por un racion de champis a la plancha donde las casa americanas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
> ...



Donde me lleven. Son burbus también.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> eso es un río?
> 
> ¿dónde está el agua? ¿las truchas se mueven a pie?
> 
> Voy a hora a echar una carrerita y te fotografío lo que aquí es un simple regato (no llega ni a la categoría de riachuelo en castellano)



se mueven a pie y hacen maratones por el monte :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (8 Jun 2014)

Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?



Arturo Soria? no es mala.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> eso es un río?
> 
> ¿dónde está el agua? ¿las truchas se mueven a pie?
> 
> Voy a hora a echar una carrerita y te fotografío lo que aquí es un simple regato (no llega ni a la categoría de riachuelo en castellano)



A ver habitante de tierras lúgubres. Lleva agua? Si, pues es un rio. Tiene truchas? Si. Pues es un rio con truchas!!!! Sabes que alli es el único sitio en España donde se hace caviar tipo Beluga?

Rio chico pero matón!!!


Como el agua claraaaaaaaa (joseph monk style)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?



No conozco la zona apenas, no te puedo decir.

En el catacrock se decía que era una zona de jubilados.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?



La zona está bien pero sigue alta de precio.

Huye de los PAUs. La historia va por barrios.

*Montecarmelo* no lo conozco pero los precios son de burbuja.


*Sanchi-Guarro* es caro y las calidades son malas. Hay urbanizaciones con demandas a las constructoras y otras con derramas de 500.00 leuros.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-a-pasos-de-ejecucion-315.html#post11764952

*Las Tablas*, los precios son más moderados pero siguen altos. El problema es que la calidad constructiva es lamentable. Hay alguna derrama acojonante

Busca en internete: Coivisa, Triacastela 4, San Juan de Ortega 24, ...

*Valde-bobos*, sin más: huye. Vete a dar una vuelta con el coche y saca tus propias conclusiones (serán los 5 litros de gasolina mejor gastados de tu vida)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-a-pasos-de-ejecucion-323.html#post11782486
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-a-pasos-de-ejecucion-323.html#post11782646
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-a-pasos-de-ejecucion-323.html#post11782760

Es posible e incluso probable que otros sean capaces de hacerte ver las ventajas de estos PAUs. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que no tengan intereses en hacerte ver lo contrario.

Busca, compara y no te fíes un pelo.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?



Creo que nucna he puesto un pie en el pinar... pero a mi los paus del norte no me acaban de convencer, esas calles tan anchas están muy bien para hacer trompos y dar vueltas de campana con el Cayenne pero para formar una familia me parece, no sé, frío, sin personalidad. 

Es la primera vez que lo digo aquí, yo me zipotequé antes de conocer este foro, obviamente; cuando lo descubrí estuve unos días con algo que si no era depresión, se le parecía. A lo que voy es que por lo menos con el barrio yo estoy encantadísimo; es una zona completamente nueva con muchos parques, zonas para niños, calles suficimientemente anchas como para que haya sitio para aparcar y a la vez que no parezca que vivo al lado de una carretera... pues casi nada de esto he visto yo por el norte. Bueno, ni en los paus de Vallecas o Carabanchel. Ah, y está dentro de la M30. Hasta aquí leeré o

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 13:29 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, pues es un rio. Tiene truchas? Si. Pues es un rio con truchas!!!!



Por truchas se refiere a gustec y sus amigos? :XX:

P.D. espero no se me mosquee pero lo ha dejado a huevo, supongo lo reconocerá ussía 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que nucna he puesto un pie en el pinar... pero a mi los paus del norte no me acaban de convencer, esas calles tan anchas están muy bien para hacer trompos y dar vueltas de campana con el Cayenne pero para formar una familia me parece, no sé, frío, sin personalidad.
> 
> Es la primera vez que lo digo aquí, yo me zipotequé antes de conocer este foro, obviamente; cuando lo descubrí estuve unos días con algo que si no era depresión, se le parecía. A lo que voy es que por lo menos con el barrio yo estoy encantadísimo; es una zona completamente nueva con muchos parques, zonas para niños, calles suficimientemente anchas como para que haya sitio para aparcar y a la vez que no parezca que vivo al lado de una carretera... pues casi nada de esto he visto yo por el norte. Bueno, ni en los paus de Vallecas o Carabanchel. Ah, y está dentro de la M30. Hasta aquí leeré o
> 
> ...



Ya pero no vas de rollo neweconomy, ni tienes el fast tracatrá a tiro de piedra, ni cuando sales por la mañana dices a tus vecinos Salam Malecum, ....

::::::

Han arruinado o condenado la exclavitud financiera a miles de familias.

Ya se veía venir. Algunos entendieron los PAUs del Norte como un negocio para esquilmar a la población ....

Una gran estafa con 1.889 víctimas | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

*Una gran estafa con 1.889 víctimas. Lujos con dinero de otros*

Casi cuatro años ha tardado la justicia en sentar en el banquillo a los seis acusados de perpetrar *una de las mayores estafas inmobiliarias ocurridas en Madrid en los últimos 20 años*: la cometida contra sus clientes por la Cooperativa Peninsular de Viviendas (CPV), destapada por EL PAÍS en noviembre de 2002. Las cifras de esta macroestafa no son desdeñables. Según la Fiscalía de Madrid, *seis personas vinculadas a CPV dejaron sin sus ahorros a 1.889 familias humildes que aspiraban a tener un piso en los nuevos barrios del norte de Madrid*. El fiscal pide para todos ellos 72 años de cárcel.

*CPV siguió vendiendo casas sin dinero ni terrenos
*
La Audiencia Provincial ordena detener a los administradores de CPV
Elevadas las condenas a los responsables de CPV por estafar a 2.000 madrileños

Tras casi cuatro años investigando este masivo engaño, que ha dejado un sumario con miles de folios, ya hay escrito de acusación del fiscal, paso previo a la celebración del juicio. Previsiblemente, será en abril en la Sección 15 de la Audiencia Provincial, que preside Alberto Jorge Barreiro.

El fiscal describe con la precisión de un delineante como Francisco García Moreno, en connivencia con sus dos hijos y dos testaferros, *vació los bolsillos a nada menos que 1.889 familias necesitadas de una vivienda (muchas eran parejas de novios que querían casarse)*. Cuenta también el fiscal cómo García, experto en negocios inmobiliarios, *consiguió que esas familias le entregaran 37 millones de euros (unos 6.000 millones de pesetas) a cambio de casas en los nuevos desarrollos urbanísticos de Sanchinarro, Montecarmelo y Las Tablas*. Corría el año 2000 y las casas jamás llegaron a levantarse. Entre otras cosas, porque la CPV carecía de suficiente suelo en esa zona para construirlas allí.

*26,8 millones de euros
*
También detalla el fiscal cómo los acusados destinaron a los preparativos de la construcción de las casas sólo una mínima parte de los 37 millones que captaron de sus víctimas. Y cómo "incorporaron el resto [del dinero] a su patrimonio con carácter indefinido". La estafa total asciende a 26,8 millones de euros.

Tras estallar este escándalo en noviembre de 2002, las víctimas de la CPV se echaron a la calle en decenas de manifestaciones. Exigían sus casas y reclamaban la responsabilidad del Ayuntamiento y a la Comunidad de Madrid por la ausencia de fiscalización de este tipo de sociedades.

El escrito de acusación del fiscal es demoledor por la crudeza de los hechos que describe.

El ministro fiscal define a Francisco García como el cerebro de esta macroestafa. La CPV se constituye el 30 de diciembre de 1997 con un capital social de 4.200 euros, que luego fue ampliado a 354.000 euros. Cantidad "claramente insuficiente para afrontar las operaciones mil millonarias que desde el principio acometió esta mercantil", denuncia el fiscal. Oficialmente, Francisco García puso al frente de la CPV, para no figurar él, a sus dos hijos -los hermanos y también acusados Miguel Ángel y Francisco García Sánchez- y a un amigo de éstos, Miguel Ángel Morillo. Para cada uno de ellos el fiscal reclama 12 años de cárcel por estafa y otros 4 por falsedad en documentos. Para los dos testaferros acusados -Adelina Erles Abadía y Alfredo Vázquez García-, el fiscal reclama otros cuatro años por falsedad. En total, 72 años para todos ellos.

Detalla el fiscal que, en 1998, los procesados decidieron intervenir en los desarrollos urbanísticos del norte de Madrid: Sanchinarro, Las Tablas y Montecarmelo. Y lo hacen sin tener un duro y prácticamente ningún suelo allí. Aún así, hicieron una espectacular campaña publicitaria para captar clientes. Por entonces, los precios de los pisos ya estaban por las nubes. Sobre el papel, la CPV ofrecía casi un chollo. *Eso despertó el interés de muchas parejas interesadas en disponer, en ese lugar, de una casa con zona ajardinada, piscina y pista de padle*.

Con las primeras entregas de dinero, la CPV adquirió un solar de 15.000 metros cuadrados en Sanchinarro. Suficiente para 40 casas, no más. Pero ello le permitió entrar en la junta de compensación de suelo de esos nuevos barrios. A las familias que adelantaban dinero, la CPV les hacían una suerte de "contrato de adquisición de vivienda", En esos contratos se indicaba que el dinero adelantado iría directamente a una "cuenta especial" abierta y controlada por un banco.

CPV decía a las familias, además, que el dinero, por si surgía algún problema, estaba avalado por un gran banco. La inmobiliaria abrió cuentas especiales en seis bancos. Aquí llegó el primer engaño: inicialmente ese aval fue suscrito por Caja Madrid, pero fue rescindido meses después debido a que era muy gravoso para CPV. Poco después, el 30 de agosto de 2000, suscribieron un aval con la compañía Asefa, que lo rescindió por impago nueve meses después. Tanto la cuenta especial como el aval eran obligaciones legales. Esas cuentas obligan a que el dinero que salga de ellas se destine exclusivamente a la construcción de las casas y no a otro cometido. Es decir, hay que justificar el destino del dinero, que no era de CPV, sino del ahorro de las familias.

Para dar apariencia de que existía el citado aval, más adelante lo suscribieron con una compañía italiana. Pero en realidad, se trataba de una ficción, ya que esa compañía no podía figurar como avalista, al no estar inscrita en el Registro del Banco de España. Cuando los clientes se dieron cuenta de que esa compañía era inoperante, CPV suscribió el aval con Europe Cauzione, también italiana, cuyo agente en España era el mismo que el de la anterior. En realidad todo era un paripé. Cuando saltó el escándalo, las víctimas se encontraron sin casa, sin ahorros y sin aval.

*Lujos con dinero de otros
*
*Mediante tretas y chanchullos, los acusados de la macroestafa de CPV lograron captar 37,5 millones de euros (más de 6.000 millones de pesetas) de las familias que cedieron sus ahorros para disponer de una casa en los nuevos PAU de Sanchinarro, Las Tablas y Montecarmelo*. Muchos de los afectados eran parejas de novios que necesitaban un piso para casarse.
Según el fiscal, los acusados, tras obtener los ahorros de estas familias, "eran conscientes de que no podrían cumplir sus compromisos". Pese a ello, emprendieron una huida hacia adelante. Tenían dos opciones: o tratar de comprar suelo en la zona o bien devolver el dinero. Pero no hicieron ni una cosa ni otra: sólo destinaron a las viviendas algo más de tres millones de euros. "El resto, movidos por el propósito de enriquecerse ilícitamente, lo incorporaron a su patrimonio, destinándolo a usos propios, en ocasiones suntuarios, y en todo caso distintos de la finalidad del contrato", explica la Fiscalía de Madrid.

DATOS DE LA MACROESTAFA

Petición de 16 años de cárcel para cada uno de los cuatro principales directivos de la CPV y otros cuatro para los dos testaferros. En total, 72 años de prisión.

*Las víctimas perdieron sus ahorros: entre 20.000 y 70.000 euros cada una.
*
La estafa total se eleva a 26.802.184 euros.
El fiscal exige que los acusados paguen una multa de 60.000 euros diarios durante 36 meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2014)

Planos dias,

que tal la bolsa serbia? 
Bueno al lio, VAMOS RAFA.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 13:39 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> Para los madrileños, en busca de zulo para mi costillita.... Que opinais del pinar de chamartin, me parecen precios mas logicos que en los paus del norte (tocatejismo o muerte) lo suficientemente bien comunicado, pero no conozco bien la zona, nivel de delincuencia? inmigracion?



Para un premium, VdBB-premium™.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya pero no vas de rollo neweconomy, ni tienes el fast tracatrá a tiro de piedra, ni cuando sales por la mañana dices a tus vecinos Salam Malecum, ....
> 
> ::::::









Edit: WTF is "fast tracatrá"?? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya pero no vas de rollo neweconomy, ni tienes el fast tracatrá a tiro de piedra, *ni cuando sales por la mañana dices a tus vecinos Salam Malecum*, ....



Ahi has estado gracioso.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 13:49 ----------

El Fast Track que los premiums que viven/viviran en VdBB-premium™ disfrutan/disfrutaran para cuando decidan que es hora de pasar unos dias de asueto en cualquier lugar del mundo. O tambien para cuando el madmax del sargento se produzca puedan huir a Tierra Nueva, es un win-win.

La T4 para el Valdebebiano medio es como el audi100 del acrilico sureño.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 13:52 ----------

@DON estoy por tierras andaluzas pasando unos dias y aqui la crisis sera de lunes a viernes, porque durante el fin de semana no he visto mas que como se dice tolleno.


----------



## Tono (8 Jun 2014)

Menudo aguacero me ha caído encima.
Pirata, aquí a lo que lleva sólo agua hasta la rodilla se le llama regato o regueiriño.
Este es el regueiriño que cruza por aquí. Con carne y pescao, pero no es un río.













*VAMOS RAFA!!*


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2014)

Bertok vas a contar también aquí lo del telepizza?? Y lo del balaceo?? Y no te olvides de la mujer descuartizada!!:XX::XX:


:ouch:


Comprar un piso es una responsabilidad muy grande, en esa decisión influyen muchos factores de caracter personal.

Dependiendo lo que necesites así se puede mirar una zona u otra.

Yo tengo especial predilección por Montecarmelo:

- Más pequeño que los otros paus, se hace menos fantasmal digamos.
- Perfectamente conectado, con acceso directo a las principales vías de Madrid si es en coche o mediante metro y bus.
- La gente que vive ahí es MUY joven, diría que la media es de menos de 45 años, basta ver cómo se ponen los parques de la zona, llenos de niños jugando en los columpios, casi tienen que pedir turno::
- Si eres ciclista, te pasa el carril bici por la puerta de casa. Si lo tuyo es el campo tienes acceso directo al pardo.
- La multiculturalidad la aportan las internas o asistentas de la zona.
- El perfil social del habitante medio me encaja, no son los pijazos de la Moraleja pero tampoco los Heredia o los Carmona.
- Si tienes hijos, o vas a tener te agradecerán el tener unas zonas comunes donde relacionarse con sus amigos. De aquí creo que todos hemos podido jugar en la calle...ahora mismo es algo impensable.

En contra...precios más altos que en los otros PAUS y algunas zonas de Madrid. por algo será.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok vas a contar también aquí lo del telepizza?? Y lo del balaceo?? Y no te olvides de la mujer descuartizada!!:XX::XX:
> 
> 
> :ouch:
> ...



Me estás vacilando ::::::, te lo he puesto unas cuantas veces. Venga, va la última ::::::

Una mujer descuartizada junto a contenedores de basura en Sanchinarro - ABC.es

El barrio de Sanchinarro, escenario de un tiroteo entre dos familias de etnia gitana enfrentadas

Un tiroteo y cuatro horas de cerco policial en Sanchinarro | Madrid | EL PAÍS

El relato de un insider useasé vecino del guetto de Sanchi-Guarro

Buenas tardes, yo voy a contar algunas cosillas que he podido vivir o en su caso han vivido vecinos en las calles dichas, *por ejemplo telepizza no te sirve a domicilio porque por norma cada vez que pasa una moto de servicio a domicilio la asaltan y les roban, y lo peor es que el repartidor se va con una buena paliza*. Varios de mis vecinos han tenido *problemas, una por ir despacio con el coche y no gustarle al gitano que conducia detras la adelanto la cruzo el coche la abrio la puerta y la pego un puñetazo y si no llega otro conductor no sabemos donde habria acabado, lo peor es que esta vecina atemorizada no denunció. Al hijo de 15 años de otra vecina le rompieron la nariz, porque ooh!! se cruzaron en una acera y no les gusto ( y no fue otro chiquillo de 15 años el que le rompio la nariz fue un chico de 21), lo peor de nuevo no denunció. Al amigo de otro chico de 15 años tambien segun bajo del metro ligero le pegaron una paliza* que le tuvieron que llevar a Ramon y Cajal de urgencia, estos si lo denunciaron, no se la resolucion de la denuncia.

Eso en cuanto a la violencia.

Otro tema son los coches, que van a toda velocidad por ambas calles. Es tal que revientan las ruedas en la rotonda del final de Antonio Saura, *tal que segun toman el comienzo de Lucio Muñoz les colea el coche y golpean a otros, y eso lo he sufrido yo pero no nos dio tiempo a verlos oimos el golpe y cuando miramos ya se habian largado*. Otro caso tambien es el numero de accidentes que se han producido en la rotonda bajando los gitanos por antonio saura y golpeadon al coche que esta dentro de la rotonda, en alguna ocasion ha sido un golpe pequeño pero tambien los ha habido graves, como el de este verano, que el coche que recibio el golpe le saltaron hasta los airbags, estaba bastante afectado el coche, y menos mal que al niño de 3 años que iba dentro ni a su padre les paso nada. *Ahora en cuanto los gitanos que estaban arriba se dieron cuenta del accidente bajaron a toda velocidad y se comian al pobre hombre que estaba asustadisimo, tuvieron qeu bajar bastantes personas hasta que llego la policia para interponerse*. 
Y lo peor es cuando los que conducen las furgonetas son los niños de no mas de 12 años, que tambien los hemos visto como volcaban en la rotanda, pero claro los padres bajaron enseguida y dijeron a la policia que conducian ellos, que se les habia ido.
Y si yo confirmo que en el descampado que tenemos bajo la via del tren ha habido coches ardiendo, o fogatas que niñatos han encendido.
Este verano tambien se dio el caso en el que nos llamo la policia a casa para que abriesemos el garaje porque estaban buscando un coche de alta gama que habia sido robado hacia media hora y que con el helicoptero haciendolos seguimiento se habian metido en esta calle. Entraron y como no encontraron nada siguieron calle arriba(antonio Saura) hasta llegar donde encontraron el coche que buscaban en un garaje en el que la mayoria de los vecinos son gitanos.
Bueno estas son mis experiencias con los gitanos.
buenas tardes


----------



## @@strom (8 Jun 2014)

Parece que bestinver ha vendido la totalidad de la posición que tenia en royal imtech.


----------



## Chila (8 Jun 2014)

Piscina llena, primer baño del año con mis hijos realizado.
Agua muy friaaaa pero hemos disfrutado de lo lindo.
Ahora carne a la brasa, ensalada y gazpacho.
Pedazo de domingo!
Abrazos a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Disfruta chila y......

Vamooooooooooh rafa!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

Tonoooooooo, ¿y que hago yo ante esto en pleno 2014? 



> pues mire señor jesús... yo sin ser catedratica de sociologia ni de nada..
> por los conocimientos que tengo Y POR LO QUE ESTÓY VIENDO.
> (que esto si que no falla)
> como el dinero no produce (hoy dia) nada en el banco..
> ...





> Mi pensamiento es totalmente contrario. Si alquilo una casa es cuando en verdad estoy tirando el dinero... No será mejor comprarla y ese "alquiler" dárselo al banco para así asegurarme su propiedad? Al final tendré una casa y de la otra manera no tendré ni dinero, ni casa...





> Más patrimonio pierdo si tiro el dinero en un alquiler y engordo el del arrendador.



"No tires el dinero comprando una casa, alquílala"

Tu no tienes que convivir con vascos irredentos adoradores del falso idolo del Totxo.

Como diria bertok sera pasto de las llamas, no me alegro, solo lo vaticino, en realidad muchos de ellos ya estan muertos aunque no lo sepan.

Viviendas de proteccion oficial por 250.000 euros mas gastos e impuestos en 2014.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Parece que bestinver ha vendido la totalidad de la posición que tenia en royal imtech.



Yo no veo que sea así, hace como mes y pico vendieron casi un 1% pero no han vuelto a comunicar nada a la bolsa holandesa.
¿Donde has visto esa información?

Large Shareholders - Royal Imtech NV

Esta acción hasta que no amplien capital y se vea como va acabar la distribución del accionariado asi como el saneamiento del balance es mejor no tocarla


----------



## egarenc (8 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea así, hace como mes y pico vendieron casi un 1% pero no han vuelto a comunicar nada a la bolsa holandesa.
> ¿Donde has visto esa información?
> 
> Large Shareholders - Royal Imtech NV
> ...



Ponzi, pudiera ser que estas bajadas estén descontando que todavía tienen algún muerto en el armario? es que no huele muy bien todos estos movimientos, la ampliación de capital puede comportar esta sangría que estamos viviendo?
En el hilo de Rankia hay un tipo muy peculiar, lleva un tiempo quejándose del sr. Faus de R4 que parece ser que recomendó este valor y que de hecho en su cartera pondera bastante. A la vez de que llora porque este señor les ha engañado y no tiene derecho a equivocarse porque él paga para que les de consejos que siempre sean lucrativos, va piramidando a cada semana que pasa. Creo que ahora lleva alrededor de 20.000 acciones....y es que es lo que tiene ser avaricioso. Pero claro, él no se equivoca, la culpa siempre es de otros. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> [/COLOR]@DON estoy por tierras andaluzas pasando unos dias y aqui la crisis sera de lunes a viernes, porque durante el fin de semana no he visto mas que como se dice tolleno.



Pero bebiendo y comiendo a saco o con caña ya calentorra en la mesa?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, pudiera ser que estas bajadas estén descontando que todavía tienen algún muerto en el armario? es que no huele muy bien todos estos movimientos, *la ampliación de capital puede comportar esta sangría que estamos viviendo?*
> En el hilo de Rankia hay un tipo muy peculiar, lleva un tiempo quejándose del sr. Faus de R4 que parece ser que recomendó este valor y que de hecho en su cartera pondera bastante. A la vez de que llora porque este señor les ha engañado y no tiene derecho a equivocarse porque él paga para que les de consejos que siempre sean lucrativos, va piramidando a cada semana que pasa. Creo que ahora lleva alrededor de 20.000 acciones....y es que es lo que tiene ser avaricioso. Pero claro, él no se equivoca, la culpa siempre es de otros. :rolleye:



Si bien fuí el primero que trajo a la palestra imtech allá por noviembre por una reestructuración que parecía prometedora,la realidad es que con el transcurso de los meses las promesas se las ha llevado el viento.
LLevo dos meses advirtiendo que cuidado con esta acción, justamente desde que presentaron los últimos resultados. 
Están teniendo problemas con la financiación y todo ello puede terminar en una ampliación que sera devastadora para los actuales accionistas.


En este escenario y con una capitalización de 400 mill, varias gestoras se lo están pasando pipa con apenas 40-50 mill de euros, dudo mucho que suelten la presa hasta que no haya mas de donde rascar.Saben que una ampliación es dinero fácil.

shortsell.nl

Así que prudencia y si por desgracia se esta dentro solo se puede tener paciencia y rezar al antipandoro, pase lo que pase siempre sera mejor que vendan lo que sea antes que seguir ampliando capital de forma agresiva, esperemos que la dirección se de cuenta.

En bolsa hay que tener humildad y reconocer los errores, piramidar a la baja sin razones de peso solo por un sentimiento o una corazonada no es serio y por lo general termina con demasiadas lamentaciones.


----------



## C.BALE (8 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Parece que bestinver ha vendido la totalidad de la posición que tenia en royal imtech.



Como te has enterado ? es puro curiosidad nada más


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2014)

Se encuentran precios bajos en las zonas aledañas a los gitanos de la M11 y en las zonas mas cercanas al barrio de la uva.

Los precios de los zulos mas pegados a pio XII son muy altos y sinceramente no hay mucho que hacer por alli.

Creo que hay sitios mucho mejores.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

san chinarro no es VIP?

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 09:54 ----------

Exhibición de Rafa y remontando. 1-2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Interesantísimo artículo

The biology of risk


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/06/08/opinion/sunday/the-biology-of-risk.html?_r=0&referrer=

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> san chinarro no es VIP?
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 09:54 ----------
> 
> Exhibición de Rafa y remontando. 1-2



Lo más VIP que tiene es El Corte Inglés y que los pangapalomos piden precios desorbitados por sus zulitos. Así están las transacciones: prácticamente inexistentes.

Iban a tener lago en el barrio pero una vez más ...... no hay nada de nada.

Hay unas cuantas demandas judiciales en curso por malas calidades constructivas, por sobreprecio en cooperativas, ....

Si te dicen que es mentira, mira uno de los enlaces anteriores que puse ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

9 roland garros.
alguien lo ha hecho antes? u otro torneo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

Ponzi, lo encontré 

The main difference between these new Targeted LTROs and the previous ones is that banks will have to increase their net lending to the private sector in order to get the full benefit of the 4-year maturity. But for those banks that are not willing or able to do so, the ECB has offered a regular 2-year LTRO at 25bp. It is difficult to say ex ante how much demand there will be. But given that a positive carry exists between such 2-year borrowing and (say) peripheral sovereign debt, we could see significant take-up and a resulting net injection of liquidity.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-05/what-mario-draghi-did-today-goldman-sachs-explains


Por lo que entiendo, para prestar a pymes, consumo y tal te dejan pastuqui al 0.15% a 4 años. Si lo usas para otras cosas, 2 años al 0.25%.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 19:07 ----------








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, lo encontré
> 
> The main difference between these new Targeted LTROs and the previous ones is that banks will have to increase their net lending to the private sector in order to get the full benefit of the 4-year maturity. But for those banks that are not willing or able to do so, the ECB has offered a regular 2-year LTRO at 25bp. It is difficult to say ex ante how much demand there will be. But given that a positive carry exists between such 2-year borrowing and (say) peripheral sovereign debt, we could see significant take-up and a resulting net injection of liquidity.
> 
> ...



Pirata tiene mas chicha de la que parece a priori, aquí esta la bestia....
Viene a decir algo así como que el BCE calculara los préstamos netos a empresas y familias (excluidas hipotecas) si sobrepasan x importe dentro mas o menos de dos años el BCE ampliara por 3 el dinero prestado y ademas les ofrecerá un interés mas bajo.Si incumplen las normas es decir no prestan a la economia real ,lease quedarse el dinero en el balance o dejarlo en el BCE serán castigados con intereses negativos.Ojo que no solo estan hablando del dinero que el BCE les presta si no ademas del de sus depositantes.Es la primera vez que yo sepa que se hace algo así.


One ordinary (but capped) 2-year LTRO plus a Targeted LTRO

The ECB will conduct 2 TLTROs in September and December this year. Banks will be allowed to borrow 7% of their outstanding loans to the non-financial private sector excluding mortgages (according to the ECB, this amounts to €400bn). In our understanding, banks can post any eligible collateral for these two operations. The interest rate of the TLTROs – the MRO rate at that point in time plus 10bp – will be fixed over the maturity of the operation. There will be four additional TLTROs between March 2015 and June 2016. Borrowing under these operations can be up to three times a bank’s net lending to the Euro area private sector (excluding mortgages) between April 20, 2014 and the allotment date of the TLTRO. All TLTROs will mature in September 2018. Should net lending be lower than a – yet to be determined – benchmark, banks will be required to repay their borrowings by September 2016.

The main difference between these new Targeted LTROs and the previous ones is that banks will have to increase their net lending to the private sector in order to get the full benefit of the 4-year maturity. But for those banks that are not willing or able to do so, the ECB has offered a regular 2-year LTRO at 25bp. It is difficult to say ex ante how much demand there will be. But given that a positive carry exists between such 2-year borrowing and (say) peripheral sovereign debt, we could see significant take-up and a resulting net injection of liquidity


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 9 roland garros.
> alguien lo ha hecho antes? u otro torneo?



En la era Open nadie, habrua que irse a antes de la era open. Solo ha perdido un partido en toda su carrera en RG y ppr que tenia las rodillas jodidas.

Mañana te compras el Marca y fijo que te lo cuentan.

Yo ando allende los mares y no lo he visto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 19:33 ----------

Mañana nuevo record historico del SP500, no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (8 Jun 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> Como te has enterado ? es puro curiosidad nada más



Lo he leido en twitter, un paisano decia que en una página francesa que viene actualizada la composición ya no aparecia.
También decia que la página de royal imtech no esta actualizada.
Voy a ver si lo encuentro.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 19:55 ----------

Ya lo tengo.
Activité ROYAL IMTECH, dirigeants et actionnaires de ROYAL IMTECH - Boursorama

Que se han pirado vaya.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2014)

Soy Leyenda en la TV


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

A mi en Madtid me gusta lavapies, tiene mucjo mas futuro que esos paus infumables donde cristo perdio la chancleta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Soy Leyenda en la TV



Si no tiene audio latino paso....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (8 Jun 2014)

Servidor ha vivido en Madrid algun que otro añito, no hablo de oidas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 22:17 ----------

Madrid seria una mas que aceptable para vivir, agradable y con encanto, si no hubiesen votado de alcalde a ese sociopata quebrador de ciudades. Ahora es un sitio cutre y sucio sin ninguna esperanza u oportunidad en los proximos 20 años.

Para que luegp digsn que un solo hombre (o mujer) no puede cambiar el rumbo y el futuro de una sociedad.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (8 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A mi en Madtid me gusta lavapies, tiene mucjo mas futuro que esos paus infumables donde cristo perdio la chancleta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



joer nam. lavapies y bilbi. ahora dirás que el gótico también


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A mi en Madtid me gusta lavapies, tiene mucjo mas futuro que esos paus infumables donde cristo perdio la chancleta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Depende, si lo que quiere uno es estar todo el día escuchando música en forma de batucadas, degustar cocina internacional en forma de antros que dan miedo, y tener acceso directo a medicinas alternativas en forma de hachis o marihuena....sí, Lavapies es el sitio ideal.


De lavapies salvo el arroz del senegalés y el tablao flamenco:Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Parece que sp500 se encamina a un nuevo maximo histórico, vaya sorpresa.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no tiene audio latino paso....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No lo pidas dos veces

[YOUTUBE]9_2YOuWWMzg[/YOUTUBE]

Como metodo de tortura no esta mal


----------



## amago45 (9 Jun 2014)

Me da miedito seguir en Bankia, pero hay que aprovechar el calentón ... ...

Santander calienta la colocación de Bankia: Tiene el balance más limpio de España - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## inversobres (9 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Parece que sp500 se encamina a un nuevo maximo histórico, vaya sorpresa.



Carraca diaria. Otro dia de mensajes yalodeciayoistas a la mesa 3.


----------



## Tono (9 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

La prima de riesgo cayendo más de un 2% en los 126 puntos.
Futuros en verde.
No hay noticias macro importantes.
El gato apuesta por gap a la baja.

El día no va a empezar mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hola holita ratitas , veo los 12,2k previa correccion en 11566,5 ienso:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> hola holita ratitas , veo los 12,2k previa correccion en 11566,5 ienso:



Yo lo de subir 1.100 puntos de golpe no lo veo, pero si tu nos lo dices.


----------



## inversobres (9 Jun 2014)

Viento en popa, T&T sin hueco.

Bertok, this is SParta.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

12,2k para el 3 de julio aprox :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 12,2k para el 3 de julio aprox :rolleye:



Buenos días, es admirable su precisión, Gran Zahorí.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, es admirable su precisión, Gran Zahorí.



Lo dira en coña no ? :o


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Lo dira en coña no ? :o



¿Y el GAP en el 9.200? ¿Cuando lo cerramos?


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Lo dira en coña no ? :o



No, lo digo desde mi más profundo respeto a sus adivinaciones.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jun 2014)

Al ritmo que va, SAN es capaz de probar hoy con los 8 euros....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

quiza haya un HCH con pico en 11566 , pero ahora lo mas probable es ir al 61,8% que no pudimos superar , los 12200 que seran el fin del siemprealcismo ienso:


----------



## inversobres (9 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Al ritmo que va, SAN es capaz de probar hoy con los 8 euros....



El ibex va a saludar a loa 11200 en el bokata.

Como se nota donde va la pasta del BCE.

Y el otro dia se reian con los 8€.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

La prima de los americanos ya esta mas tallidita que la nuestra. Y el bono a 10 años por debajo del 2,6%.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

cerramos largos y metemos cortos 11145 :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (9 Jun 2014)

Buenos días... Amonoh arcihtillas!!!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos y metemos cortos 11145 :Baile:



Ahora sí... a los 11.200. No tiene arreglo.

Buenos y pepónicos días y tal pascual.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MUj0fWeEl-M[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 09:12 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos y metemos cortos 11145 :Baile:



11,173.50 y tal y tal


----------



## sr.anus (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos y metemos cortos 11145 :Baile:



querido hamijo jato, la señal de corto que dio el viernes (ibex) me esta dando unas plusvis ya de 4 cifras. Al final es ud un gran contrarian, Jracias


----------



## Topongo (9 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias veo que Sabadell sigue con las suyas y me voy por donde he venido...


----------



## James Bond (9 Jun 2014)

11200 en breve. Ese era mi punto de salida para vender, pero viendo los últimos acontecimientos no se que hacer. Esto tiene pinta de que se va este año por encima de los 12.000...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> querido hamijo jato, la señal de corto que dio el viernes (ibex) me esta dando unas plusvis ya de 4 cifras. Al final es ud un gran contrarian, Jracias



hoy es el dia tipico de correccion dentro de una fuelte tendendia alcista , mañana seguro que empezamos muy arriba y continuamos al alza , me parece que hay gapsito diario y semanal :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy es el dia tipico de correccion dentro de una fuelte tendendia alcista , mañana seguro que empezamos muy arriba y continuamos al alza , me parece que hay gapsito diario y semanal :fiufiu:



Es muy probable que tengas razon, e algun momento tendremos que corregir, y ademas el sp no puede estar haciendo todos los dias maximos historicos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

por lo menos hasta el gapsito de hoy , pero esto es alcista de cullons :fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

Ane, como ves OHL esta renqueando desde hace días...


----------



## Masta_Killa (9 Jun 2014)

¿Vender SAN desde una compra en 7,5 hace un tiempo y haber rozado mínimos con lo bien que está ahora arriesgando a que vuelva a bajar o aguantar por los dividendos?


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2014)

Pandoro is coming.
Precaucion.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

11115 cerramos cortitos desde 11145 :Baile: abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

jajaja, como nos trolleas jato, felices plusvalias reales o ficticias.


----------



## torrefacto (9 Jun 2014)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> ¿Vender SAN desde una compra en 7,5 hace un tiempo y haber rozado mínimos con lo bien que está ahora arriesgando a que vuelva a bajar o aguantar por los dividendos?



Te cito porque yo también tengo esa duda, compré SAN cuando estaba en 5,2 y no sé si ya es hora de vender y olvidarme y tal.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

recuperando poco a poco las perdidas ficticias :rolleye:


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2014)

Bme -3.
Demasiado obvio...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ves OHL esta renqueando desde hace días...




Yo las llevo desde hace un par de semanas. Hoy suben bastante, y recuerda si estás mirando el gráfico que la semana pasada dio dividendo de 0.67 euros por accion.


----------



## mpbk (9 Jun 2014)

fuera largos ibex lp.

ala feliz verano.


----------



## Xiux (9 Jun 2014)

Buen Dia,

FCC tiene a pandoro en casa, la está poniendo de lo lindo !!! 

Dentro desde 16,08

me suena a cierre de cortos desde hace días


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo las llevo desde hace un par de semanas. Hoy suben bastante, y recuerda si estás mirando el gráfico que la semana pasada dio dividendo de 0.67 euros por accion.



Las tengo desde hace un mes y me da que volvera a buscar mas abajo para subir, ademas le veo poca fuerza. Si hoy supera los 31.8 con fuerza las mantengo


----------



## mpbk (9 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia,
> 
> FCC tiene a pandoro en casa, la está poniendo de lo lindo !!!
> 
> ...



buena leección,.yo también estoy dentro buscando estos 23-24


----------



## Xiux (9 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> buena leección,.yo también estoy dentro buscando estos 23-24



23-24 seria la.gloria! Pero me parece muy ambicioso, voy apalancado x6, da respeto

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (9 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 23-24 seria la.gloria! Pero me parece muy ambicioso, voy apalancado x6, da respeto
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



llegará. no la dejes caer mucho por abajo y paciencia.yo voy al contado, como si quiere bajar a 13 para luego subir a 23


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> llegará. no la dejes caer mucho por abajo y paciencia.yo voy al contado, como si quiere bajar a 13 para luego subir a 23




Si cae a 13 (x6) pierde hasta la camisa. Literalmente.


----------



## Xiux (9 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si cae a 13 (x6) pierde hasta la camisa. Literalmente.



Para eso.esta mi amigo el SL 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (9 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia,
> 
> FCC tiene a pandoro en casa, la está poniendo de lo lindo !!!
> 
> ...



????

Estamos viendo lo mismo? Porque me da que Pandoro no tiene poder ahí, y menos hoy subiendo un 2,5%.


----------



## atman (9 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> fuera largos ibex lp.
> 
> ala feliz verano.



Felicidades, que le aproveche.

De los 10800 del DAx de su firma, mejor nos olvidamos ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

Nunca una acción fue tan fácil, ya 150

Guillin

y vale 190

Vayan al super a por productos precocinados o compren bandejas para cupcakes

Groupe GuillinÂ -Â Catering


----------



## Robopoli (9 Jun 2014)

Groupe Gullin espectacular. +25% en muy poco tiempo y parece que estos días ha arrancado un nuevo rally con mucha fuerza!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

Quien esta comprando?

Van a dejar el mercado seco

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/IM-Imtech

+9%

Y no hay ni una sola noticia en la prensa que pueda explicar porque entra dinero


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien esta comprando?
> 
> Van a dejar el mercado seco
> 
> ...



rebote por indicadores


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Jun 2014)

.
No tiene 9 como Nadal, pero tiene "otros encantos":









Si, ya sé que no responde a los cánones del hilo, pero que se le va a hacer, a mi me encanta ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien esta comprando?
> 
> Van a dejar el mercado seco
> 
> ...



Faltaría ver quien compra, para ver si alguien ya sabe a quien venden la división de ICT y el precio....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ves OHL esta renqueando desde hace días...



como el ibex... si apoya el ibex a 10.600 o así, ponle un 5% abajo....

ahora mismo no veo nada

a ver que busco lo que opinaba del ibex


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Faltaría ver quien compra, para ver si alguien ya sabe a quien venden la división de ICT y el precio....




Lo interesante es que no son recompras de cortos.

shortsell.nl


Es pasta fresca y parece que vienen para quedarse.

Alguien tiene información privilegiada, hasta que no salga a la luz no sabremos si es una simple trolleada o algo mas serio.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 11:08 ----------




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> No tiene 9 como Nadal, pero tiene "otros encantos":
> 
> 
> ...



Donde va a parar....tiene mucha mas clase que otras

Viva rusia:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2014)

En el mundo hay dos tipos de mujeres. Yummi Yummi o Puaj.

Esta es Yummi Yummi!!!

Por cierto, esos hematomas en las rodillas.... ienso:

(Respect Maria!)


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Jun 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> No tiene 9 como Nadal, pero tiene "otros encantos":
> 
> 
> ...



Que no responde a los canones del hilo? hemos perdido el norte o que? ::


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

encontrado:

ibex saltando rsi diario y semanal











ambos llegando a 70






siguiente "resistencia" 11.170 en la que debería "descansar" para coger impulso ::

Casualmente hay 4 toques casi exactos en 10.660:


























La agencia de investigación militar estadounidense DARPA acaba de anunciar resultados en uno de sus proyectos llamado Z-Man. ¿El objetivo de este programa? Dar con una solución que permita a una persona escalar paredes sin cuerdas ni aparejos al más puro estilo Spiderman.

Para alcanzar ese objetivo, la agencia estaba investigando a uno de los mejores escaladores de la naturaleza, el gecko. Estos pequeños reptiles son capaces de caminar sobre superficies tan lisas como el cristal gracias a la peculiar estructura microscópica de sus patas, que se adhiere a las superficies gracias a un fenómeno de atracción molecular conocido como Fuerzas de Van Der Waals.

DARPA ha estado tiempo tratando de crear un tejido sintético capaz de imitar el efecto de las patas de los geckos. El resultado de esas investigaciones es el Geckoskin, un material recubierto de un polímero. El tejido ha sido puesto a prueba en una pequeña superficie adherida a una pieza de cristal (en la imagen) y ha sido capaz de soportar 300 kilos de peso. DARPA trabaja ahora en elaborar guantes e indumentaria de escalada con ese material. [vía DARPA]


más info: 2014/06/05 DARPA Z-Man Program Demonstrates Human Climbing Like Geckos
DARPA diseña un tejido para guantes que permite escalar paredes lisas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Jun 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que no responde a los canones del hilo? hemos perdido el norte o que? ::



.
Lo digo por lo que se suele postear. Más de uno dirá (o al menos lo habrá pensado) que no rellena lo suficiente el vestido por cierta parte ... :rolleye:


----------



## IRobot (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo interesante es que no son recompras de cortos.
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> ...





Igual el que Bestinver haya acabado de colocar paquetes como se comentaba ayer ha ayudado. Ahora en el momento en que le entre la flojera a los cortos se va a disparar más todavía (+11,12% ahora mismo) :rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Jun 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Lo digo por lo que se suele postear. Más de uno dirá (o al menos lo habrá pensado) que no rellena lo suficiente el vestido por cierta parte ... :rolleye:



Hombre,si acaso impacta bastante el 1,88,ver a esta chica cabreada tiene que ser todo un espectaculo...pero aqui los canones esos son flexibles,y si se estiran lo que haga falta para nuevas incorporaciones de valia


----------



## h2o ras (9 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

acabo de ver que ha chocado el ibex con la resistencia esa... a ver si va a ser verdad que va a 10660 o más abajo 


y deoleo, por rumores, hablan de contraopa.... jur

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 03:28 ----------

El precio de la vivienda modera su ca?da al 1,6% en el primer trimestre

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 03:29 ----------

La economía de Japón creció el 6,7% interanual en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> acabo de ver que ha chocado el ibex con la resistencia esa... a ver si va a ser verdad que va a 10660 o más abajo
> 
> 
> y deoleo, por rumores, hablan de contraopa.... jur



Deoleo tienen junta el día 11 si mal no recuerdo, dudo que haya un contra opa... pero podría ser

TOP 5 Anual Compra
Código	C-V Compra
UBS MA	40.748.327	50.433.258
BCY MA	12.586.764	24.707.676
MLC MA	7.793.888	20.526.943


MLC ha comprado estos 7 millones en poco menos de una semana, alguien esta comprando por detrás....


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2014)

Bien por las bio.
Sino sharapova no le cumple a alguien, que se lo haga mirar. Madre del amor hermoso.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Jun 2014)

alguien sabe como funciona las deducciones por inversión en el MAB, para los residentes en Madrid? sabeis si hay que estar en tiempo minimo con ellas? o puedo comprarlas el 31 de diciembre y venderlas ese mismo dia??


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Bien por las bio.
> Sino sharapova no le cumple a alguien, que se lo haga mirar. Madre del amor hermoso.



claro.
mucho llorón por aquí












imtech si supera 1,14, primera resistencia.... 1,34

joder, es un chicharro, un 17% de potecial


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

Estoy viendo speed , una pasada , hace mucho que no la volvia a ver y en blu ray :Baile:

El ibex ha roto la figura por arriba , el objetivo esta en los 12k y pueden perfectamente llevarlo ahi para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Estoy viendo speed , una pasada , hace mucho que no la volvia a ver y en blu ray :Baile:
> 
> El ibex ha roto la figura por arriba , el objetivo esta en los 12k y pueden perfectamente llevarlo ahi para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:



jato casi son las 12: corto o largo?


----------



## sr.anus (9 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El ibex ha roto la figura por arriba , el objetivo esta en los 12k y pueden perfectamente llevarlo ahi para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:



Cerramos los largos, Abrimos cortos 11100 jracias

p.d Jran miembro? Por una vez la descripcion hace honor a la verdad


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cerramos los largos, Abrimos cortos 11100 jracias
> 
> p.d Jran miembro? Por una vez la descripcion hace honor a la verdad



quien le ha contado que es un jran miembro ? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Igual el que Bestinver haya acabado de colocar paquetes como se comentaba ayer ha ayudado. Ahora en el momento en que le entre la flojera a los cortos se va a disparar más todavía (+11,12% ahora mismo) :rolleye:



La información de bestinver hasta julio no se puede confirmar

shortsell.nl

Increible pero cierto aun no han recomprado ni un corto


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

Cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, a ver si me pongo al día.







P.D. Jefe, que se que nos lees, cada vez que pingo sobre «Marcar Foros Como Leídos» me sale el siguiente mensaje.



> Tu envío no pudo ser procesado porque un 'security token' no es válido.
> 
> Si esto ocurrió inesperadamente, por favor informa al administrador y describe la acción que realizaste antes de recibir este error.


----------



## @@strom (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La información de bestinver hasta julio que es cuando se publican los datos oficiales no se puede confirmar
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> Increible pero cierto aun no han recomprado ni un corto



Bestinver esta fuera de imtech, ayer puse el link.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Bestinver esta fuera de imtech, ayer puse el link.



Si lo vi, pero no son los datos oficiales. El banco de inversión ha podido patinar con la información.@@strom la información en principio puede ser cierta pero no se de donde la habrán sacado


----------



## IRobot (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La información de bestinver hasta julio no se puede confirmar
> 
> shortsell.nl
> 
> Increible pero cierto aun no han recomprado ni un corto



Eso de que no se hayan movido los cortos con lo que se ha movido hoy el valor es muy raro Ponzi. Debe ser que la página se actualiza diariamente y no en tiempo real ¿no? :


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Eso de que no se hayan movido los cortos con lo que se ha movido hoy el valor es muy raro Ponzi. Debe ser que la página se actualiza diariamente y no en tiempo real ¿no? :



Diariamente si que actualizan la pagina, ¿ a que hora? no lo se

Totale netto shortpositie op 9 juni 2014

De todas formas, sin información adicional, hay que tener prudencia


----------



## amago45 (9 Jun 2014)

Alierta limpiandose las Matildes y tal ... ...

Revolución Alierta: Telefónica prescindirá del 15% del equipo directivo (unos 150 despidos) | Hispanidad.com

Pocos me parecen 150

Por cierto Teelfónica no mueve un pavo hoy ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## atman (9 Jun 2014)

Telefónica está reestructrando a todo trapo. Por arriba y tambien por abajo. Me cuentan que el plan para el despliegue de la fibra se está adelantando. Creo que me han dicho que el despligue completo estaba planeado para 2018 y se ha adelantado a 2016. 

Han visto que pueden ahorrar muchísimo dinero y que además, mejoran la oferta de cara al cliente final. Hablamos que, de las 6.000 centrales que hay en España, la cosa se quedaría en unas 2.000. Es decir, Teléfonica podría deshacerse de 3-4.000 edificios en todo España, en algunos casos muy bien situados. Además los costes de mantenimiento se les reducen tambien. Ya hablan de que antes de que finalice el actual ciclo de pre-jubilaciones, puede empezar otro...


----------



## amago45 (9 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deoleo tienen junta el día 11 si mal no recuerdo, dudo que haya un contra opa... pero podría ser
> 
> TOP 5 Anual Compra
> Código	C-V Compra
> ...



Sobre DEOLEO, hay un colectivo de minoritarios que parecen estar agrupándose para que Aznar Jr no se quede con la empresa a un precio menor que el de mercado ...

DEOLEO El colectivo de minoritarios prepara un 2º comunicado | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Sobre DEOLEO, hay un colectivo de minoritarios que parecen estar agrupándose para que Aznar Jr no se quede con la empresa a un precio menor que el de mercado



Como fui uno de los que señalaron a OLE hace unos meses solo quería comentar que estoy fuera con un 5% de perdidas que por fortuna ya he recuperado con creces gracias a ACS y Grifols.

Sigo el valor con atención pero hasta que no se aclaren las cosas paso de quedarme pillado otra vez en un lateral.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Como *fui uno de los que señalaron a OLE hace unos meses* solo quería comentar que estoy fuera con un 5% de perdidas que por fortuna ya he recuperado con creces gracias a ACS y Grifols.
> 
> Sigo el valor con atención pero hasta que no se aclaren las cosas paso de quedarme pillado otra vez en un lateral.



no te preocupes, te aforamos y no blindamos:

El presidente del Congreso ve "urgente" aforar al rey "porque hay quien puede buscar follón"


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no te preocupes, te aforamos y no blindamos:
> 
> El presidente del Congreso ve "urgente" aforar al rey "porque hay quien puede buscar follón"



Y pensar que llegue a tener un 12% de beneficio ::

De todas formas aun sigue en la lista de valores en seguimiento


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

sobre el tema del borbon:

Vozpópuli - El Rey confía a sus amigos que la caída de Rubalcaba fue lo que precipitó la abdicación
Vozpópuli - El Rey estará expuesto durante unos meses a cualquier denuncia en juzgado ordinario

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 05:02 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Y pensar que llegue a tener un 12% de beneficio ::
> 
> De todas formas aun sigue en la lista de valores en seguimiento



yo también lo tuve LOL


----------



## Topongo (9 Jun 2014)

Bueno foristas enagasian os, ahora mismo estamos en zona resistencias, de superarse tendríamos via libre hasta los 23-23,50...
A ver si podemos...


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Jun 2014)

Bio despega por fin


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Jun 2014)

Parece que, pasito a pasito, va apreciendo el guano en algunos valores.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bio despega por fin



chicharro punto info


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> chicharro punto info



¿solo por eso?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> No tiene 9 como Nadal, pero tiene "otros encantos":
> 
> 
> ...



¿quién es?.....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿solo por eso?



no no, pero ayuda o qué?


Yo ahora voy a esperar a alguna corrección de algunos para entrar a ver, de momento sigo en natra y mtba.
y esta mañana he comprado unas pocas de ITX


acx y mts siendo seguidas para ver si saco un 6-7%... a ver si entran órdenes con una mala apertura usana


----------



## burbujeado (9 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿quién es?.....



::::

Maria sharapova


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

https://www.google.es/search?q=shar...bmuYEo&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=641


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿quién es?.....



+ trollaso que el jato ienso:

@futuribles pepitassos del hilo

Hacienda subir? los impuestos a los propietarios de dos o m?s viviendas - Libre Mercado


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

Ojo que GRF ha intentado a primera hora romper máximos históricos y no ha podido. Como los supere esta semana lo tiene todo para subida libre a medio plazo.

Yo llevo dentro de GRF desde los 38,78


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> + trollaso que el jato ienso:
> 
> @futuribles pepitassos del hilo
> 
> Hacienda subir? los impuestos a los propietarios de dos o m?s viviendas - Libre Mercado



Permaban la vmm29 ya!!!!

Me pensaría muy mucjo comprar una....pero.dos???????? :banghead:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2014)

burbujeado dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Maria sharapova



pues esta buena que te cagas..... 

si lo sé es delito no conocerla.......... yo de Nadal me la ligaba


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues esta buena que te cagas.....
> 
> si lo sé es delito no conocerla.......... yo de Nadal me la ligaba



Nadal no liga, le ligan :XX:

[YOUTUBE]ud7oKBxWtgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues esta buena que te cagas.....
> 
> si lo sé es delito no conocerla.......... yo de Nadal me la ligaba



vídeo de los "gemiditos" de la fiera en 3 ... 2 ... 1

*en bandeja patapalo


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (9 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cerramos los largos, Abrimos cortos 11100 jracias
> 
> p.d Jran miembro? Por una vez la descripcion hace honor a la verdad



jato que hago ahora con los cortos? los cierro o los aguanto,


----------



## amago45 (9 Jun 2014)

A los poseedores de NATRA, enhorabuena, ya tenéis un soporte en 1,865

La gestora estadounidense de fondos ha disparado al 7% su participación en Natra después de comprar un 5,3% a la sociedad de inversión Barten.

Con anterioridad a esta compra, Fidelity ya había comunicado una participación superior al 1% en el capital de la empresa de alimentos derivados del cacao.

Las cifras de la adquisición del 5,3% del capital de Natra coinciden prácticamente con las registradas en una operación de bloques del pasado 5 de junio. En esta operación se movieron 2,43 millones de acciones, a un precio de 1,865 euros por acción.

A estos precios, el importe de la inversión de la gestora estadounidense Fidelity rondaría los 4,7 millones de euros.


----------



## atman (9 Jun 2014)

Calopez...!! Que no son horas de ponerse a actualizar el windows...!!


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2014)

Cagon'ros calopez!!!!


----------



## Rokeson (9 Jun 2014)

El Ibex bien no?


----------



## Krim (9 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Nadal no liga, le ligan :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ud7oKBxWtgo[/YOUTUBE]



Clarísima táctica de desconcentración de una tía pagada por un rival. Pero es Rafa, ni por esas ::


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Nos adentramos en la guerra de corea marcando un nuevo maximo historico.

Empujen y que no decaiga.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (9 Jun 2014)

Antes hablo de GRF y se pone a subir como loca. Buscando el motivo de tal subida me encuentro con esta noticia de hace 6 horas.
*
JPMorgan alienta la remontada de Grifols al elevar su precio objetivo hasta los 45 euros*

JPMorgan alienta la remontada de Grifols al elevar su precio objetivo hasta los 45 euros - Noticias de Inversión

Así que parecen fáciles esos 3€ de diferencia.


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2014)

Pásate a "apol" decían ...
Nunca se cuelga, decían :banghead:


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jun 2014)

Aqui debemos estar todos locos.

¿Todos los días máximos históricos?

¿Acabará esto alguna vez o es un bucle infinito?


----------



## Hannibal (9 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Nadal no liga, le ligan :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ud7oKBxWtgo[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]f1QrUa4kmhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2014)

El ibex sigue como un cohete , hasta el vencimiento no parara la cosa :Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (9 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Aqui debemos estar todos locos.
> 
> ¿Todos los días máximos históricos?
> 
> ¿Acabará esto alguna vez o es un bucle infinito?



Da miedo ver todos los valores en verde ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 19:05 ----------

FCC se paró en los 17,5

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Esto no puede ir bien, que hasta es noticia que Argentina paga al Club de Paris, aqui hay JATO encebollado


----------



## inversobres (9 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Aqui debemos estar todos locos.
> 
> ¿Todos los días máximos históricos?
> 
> ¿Acabará esto alguna vez o es un bucle infinito?



Hiperinflacion.

Trollowned mañana petando los 11200, alomojo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Jun 2014)

MV deje de downloadear blu-ray, que está chupando todo el ancho de banda a burbuja!

primer aviso!


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Jun 2014)

Servidor a pedales!!!!!

Y mañana tiene toa la pinta de gap mañanero al alza.

Todos los valores hoy en verde.... esto no puede acabar bien pero mientras tanto a disfrutar de las subidas y de las plusvis...latentes...


----------



## Tono (9 Jun 2014)

sé que tenía algo que deciros a mediodía

pero ya me se ha olvidao :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

La subida de hoy en imtech me ha pillado con el pie cambiado

+17%


Al margen de una hipotetica venta de ICT no encuentro ninguna otra explicación.


http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech

Los cortos a las 19:30 parece que no bajan.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Esto es como cuando pillas una buena hola hsciendo surf, y la aguantas mucho mas de lo que te pudieses imaginar, pero cuidado estas ya cerca de la orilla, practicamente tocas suelo, al minimo fallo kaput.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (9 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esto es como cuando pillas una buena hola hsciendo surf, y la aguantas mucho mas de lo que te pudieses imaginar, pero cuidado estas ya cerca de la orilla, practicamente tocas suelo, al minimo fallo kaput.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Jun 2014)

A colación de la mejora de deoleo hoy.

Deoleo prevé este año una producción histórica de aceite con 1,7 millones de toneladas.


----------



## amago45 (9 Jun 2014)

Bankia somos todos y tal ... daos por premiados

José Ignacio Goirigolzarri es elegido ‘Financiero del Año’ en 2014 | Ecofin


----------



## Tono (9 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Servidor a pedales!!!!!
> 
> Y mañana tiene toa la pinta de gap mañanero al alza.
> 
> Todos los valores hoy en verde.... esto no puede acabar bien pero mientras tanto a disfrutar de las subidas y de las plusvis...latentes...



'Casi' todos en verde. 

A BME hoy le han zurrado de lo lindo. Comentan en Rankia que alguien ha vendido 40.000 acciones a mercado y ha desplomado el precio.

¿quién de vosotros ha sido?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La subida de hoy en imtech me ha pillado con el pie cambiado
> 
> +17%
> 
> ...



Veremos... pero si pega otra subida, los cortos tendrán que cerrar


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Veremos... pero si pega otra subida, los cortos tendrán que cerrar



Por temas fundamentales no hay nada de momento que explique esta subida


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por temas fundamentales no hay nada de momento que explique esta subida



Dentro de x, sabremos el motivo


----------



## Tono (9 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> A colación de la mejora de deoleo hoy.
> 
> Deoleo prevé este año una producción histórica de aceite con 1,7 millones de toneladas.



No es por ser aguafiestas.

AÑO 2013 La producción de aceite cosecha un récord en la última campaña 
AÑO 2012 Deoleo prevé una producción oleícola récord esta campaña y un aumento del consumo doméstico

... a google no se lo engaña. :no:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

calopez:

o compras ventiladores más potentes o te llevas los servidores al ártico.

al final rankia triunfará

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 12:29 ----------




Tono dijo:


> No es por ser aguafiestas.
> 
> AÑO 2013 La producción de aceite cosecha un récord en la última campaña
> AÑO 2012 Deoleo prevé una producción oleícola récord esta campaña y un aumento del consumo doméstico
> ...



no entiendo dónde está la pega

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 12:32 ----------

ence cierra en resistencia. mtba parecido. natra pinta mejor. y deoleo será una chorrada pero por fibo en el tiempo me da 0.45 este mes al menos....

pero no hagan caso que está el precio de 0.38

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 12:44 ----------

La vela de hoy en ibex desde luego no tiene mala pinta, otro tema es mañana. Nam mirate el ibex a largo y mira dónde hemos parado.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Ane, mucha produccion, precios hundidos y margenes a tomar por culo. Perdidas seguras. Mucho mejor para de oleo fuertes sequias y destruccion masiva de la cosecha.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2014)

La pega de deoleo es la de un producto agricola intervenido y de primera necesidad:
no tiene margenes.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Ane, el unico indicador que sigo en estos momento es el bono a 10 años, va camino de hubdirse por debajo del 2%. Esto deberia empujar el Ibex hasta limites insospechados.

Compañías con nivel medio-alto o alto de apalancamiento.

Que piensas de Abengoa por tecnico?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, mucha produccion, precios hundidos y margenes a tomar por culo. Perdidas seguras. Mucho mejor para de oleo fuertes sequias y destruccion masiva de la cosecha.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



te equivocas de cabo a rabo.

igual que para natra es mejor el cacao barato.


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> te equivocas de cabo a rabo.
> 
> igual que para natra es mejor el cacao barato.



Srguramente tengas razon, nunvmca me he mirafo de oleo. A ver como evoluciina, esperemos que bien por el futuro del pais.

Recordad que el aceite trae mas de 1.000 millones de euros al año en divisas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peseteuro (9 Jun 2014)

Por fin regalan el dinero para reactivar la economía !!!

Cada vez tengo más conocidos ganando pasta sin tener ni idea de bolsa, ganancias no satisfechas porque no han vendido y flipando que están y piensan meter más pasta !!

Hasta los limpiabotas van a dejar de cepillar zapatos en breve !!!!


----------



## ane agurain (9 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Srguramente tengas razon, nunvmca me he mirafo de oleo. A ver como evoluciina, esperemos que bien por el futuro del pais.
> 
> Recordad que el aceite trae mas de 1.000 millones de euros al año en divisas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



para el futuro de el país?

pero si se la quieren regalar al hijo de aznar?


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para el futuro de el país?
> 
> pero si se la quieren regalar al hijo de aznar?



El coletas lo nacionalizara 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> 'Casi' todos en verde.
> 
> A BME hoy le han zurrado de lo lindo. Comentan en Rankia que alguien ha vendido 40.000 acciones a mercado y ha desplomado el precio.
> 
> ¿quién de vosotros ha sido?



Tono, me refiero a mis valores...hoy todos en verde incluidas las gowexxxx.

Urbas se fusiona con Alza Residencial y Aldira para crear un grupo inmobiliario "relevante" - Expansi?n.com...

Bingoo!!!


----------



## Namreir (9 Jun 2014)

Un offtopic, mas bien dos,

A) Japon aprueba construir un gaseoducto con Rusia.

B) La UE fuerza a Bulgaria a paralizar el south stream.

Los inviernos seran cruentos y frios en las heladas estepas europeas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Un offtopic, mas bien dos,
> 
> A) Japon aprueba construir un gaseoducto con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Suerte que siempre tendremos el carbón y tal..


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Jun 2014)

La verdad es que da un poco de miedito toda esta borrachera de verde en los valores.
¿Cuanto durará la fiesta? Ahí está la clave.
Lo que parece claro es que se acabó el mercado lateral y vienen emociones fuertes, en un sentido u otro.

Tubacex en los 4 euros y Zeltia que se puede disparar al alza.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

puto calvopez, arregla el servidor!

que demigracia


----------



## Namreir (10 Jun 2014)

nuevo maximo historico del sp500 y se queda enfangado en plena guerra de core.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias y ....up


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos larguitos de ayer 11115 en 11160 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

Buen día 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

cerramos cortos 11160 en 11120 y cargamos largos :Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jun 2014)

El pentium 100MHz de servidor se cae mas que los chicharros del MAB


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.
¿Alguna noticia para la ostia que le están dando a Enagas?


----------



## Topongo (10 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> ¿Alguna noticia para la ostia que le están dando a Enagas?



+1 supongo que no superar resistencia y pa bajo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Jun 2014)

Alguien en Urbas??

Prima por asistencia de 0,0025 a Junta ord. y extr. de accionistas a celebrar el 30 junio??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

Oh re-fuck!!!!


[YOUTUBE]1r_Yjrzzsl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (10 Jun 2014)

Confirmado no eran recompras de cortos...y sigue subiendo

shortsell.nl

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 09:53 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El pentium 100MHz de servidor se cae mas que los chicharros del MAB



No con Altia

ALTIA CONSULTORES SA (ALC:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2014)

Rojos dias,

algunos quieren ver en IM la nueva GAM, no recuerdo el dia que hizo vertice la cotizacion de la ultima, pero me parece que tambien fue sonada la suvida. Yo no se si estamos ante la misma situacion, lo que si es cierto es que se esta llegando a unos niveles de cotizacion que o bien se comienza a sepultar la empresa o se recobra con fuerza la vida bursatil.

PD: Mis andanzas andaluzas prosiguen. Serrallo Plaza, lunes 5 de la tarde, comienzo a sospechar que soy el ultimo habitante de la tierra o que los granainos son descendentes de Batman y solo salen de noche. Inquietante experiencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos dias,
> 
> algunos quieren ver en IM la nueva GAM, no recuerdo el dia que hizo vertice la cotizacion de la ultima, pero me parece que tambien fue sonada la suvida. Yo no se si estamos ante la misma situacion, lo que si es cierto es que se esta llegando a unos niveles de cotizacion que o bien se comienza a sepultar la empresa o se recobra con fuerza la vida bursatil.
> 
> PD: Mis andanzas andaluzas prosiguen. Serrallo Plaza, lunes 5 de la tarde, comienzo a sospechar que soy el ultimo habitante de la tierra o que los granainos son descendentes de Batman y solo salen de noche. Inquietante experiencia.



A ver que carajo hacía ahí!!!!

Pásese dentro de un par de horas por las "bodegas castañeda". Vermú.
O más fresquito en "las titas".
En el "chikito", las sardinas en vinagre en base de aguacate y atún, que aunque hay que pagar aparte, merecen la pena.
Un bar de vinos muy agradable por la tarde "La tana"

(para localizar los sitios, google maps )

Ale, son 10000 pesetas.

(ahora cuelgo una fotillo donde estuve ayer tarde echando una cerveza en plan guiri)


----------



## Rokeson (10 Jun 2014)

los 9400 del Ibex bien no?


----------



## peseteuro (10 Jun 2014)

Rokeson dijo:


> los 9400 del Ibex bien no?



paciencia, paciencia ...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

cerramos larguitos 11120 en 11150 y abrimos cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2014)

Me apunto la lista, que esta tarde toca ruta de nuevo. Ayer cuando circulaba por la circunvalacion vi un mini cluster tecnologico-medico, y me dije en uno de esos edificios con muchos cristales estara DON haciendo que programa mientras trolea al jato y especula como un malvado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

Trolololololololollll de las 10:30


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jun 2014)

Habla de lo que ocurrió ayer IMTECH :

Imtech uitblinker op stille beurs | DeBeurs.nl

La traducción de lo que pone de este valor (Traducción del traductor de google, gracias don google):
Imtech
En MidKap proveedor de servicios técnicos Imtech fue un salto de precios del 16,6 por ciento, a 1,12 euros. De acuerdo con expertos del mercado, el aumento fue impulsado por las compras de fondos de cobertura cortas que previamente fueron a la acción. Estos fondos prestados de acciones Imtech que no les pertenecen, con la esperanza de comprarlos. Posteriormente a un precio inferior Imtech Viernes cayó incluso por debajo de 1 euro después de una pérdida cambiaría de 5 por ciento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

De tapas unas ruinosas "aseituna", cerveza a 2.1 Merkels, pero se está a gustito al lado del río. Si tono, en granada hay ríos!!!! 
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

Voy a sacar el rifle y si me encuentro esa chelita o el gorrito ibertrolo alguno lo va a lamentar :no:


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

Que no me digan que en FCC están saliendo todos los cortos!!!

Va como una moto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Voy a sacar el rifle y si me encuentro esa chelita o el gorrito ibertrolo alguno lo va a lamentar :no:



Te espero arensivia!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

es usted un parguela :no:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos dias,
> 
> algunos quieren ver en IM la nueva GAM, no recuerdo el dia que hizo vertice la cotizacion de la ultima, pero me parece que tambien fue sonada la *suvida*. Yo no se si estamos ante la misma situacion, lo que si es cierto es que se esta llegando a unos niveles de cotizacion que o bien se comienza a sepultar la empresa o se recobra con fuerza la vida bursatil.
> 
> PD: Mis andanzas andaluzas prosiguen. Serrallo Plaza, lunes 5 de la tarde, comienzo a sospechar que soy el ultimo habitante de la tierra o que los granainos son descendentes de Batman y solo salen de noche. Inquietante experiencia.




:8::8::8::8:

Hoy es el día que le saco a GAM el 200%... In Montoro we trust.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

las tienes ya mas de un año ? ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Jun 2014)

Alguien sabe que demonios esta pasando en Imtech? 
No se sí hay alguna noticia razonable, pero esta entrando pasta de cojones.

Eso que he leído por arriba de que puede ser la nueva Gamesa es una provocación para gacelas.. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien sabe que demonios esta pasando en Imtech?
> No se sí hay alguna noticia razonable, pero esta entrando pasta de cojones.
> 
> Eso que he leído por arriba de que puede ser la nueva Gamesa es una provocación para gacelas.. ::



Ojo que parece que empieza a perder fuerza.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien sabe que demonios esta pasando en Imtech?
> No se sí hay alguna noticia razonable, pero esta entrando pasta de cojones.
> 
> Eso que he leído por arriba de que puede ser la nueva Gamesa es una provocación para gacelas.. ::



El cupo de empresas quebrantosas lo tengo completo ahora mismo ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las tienes ya mas de un año ? ienso:




Sí, 13 meses ya. Pero no voy a vender, y menos recien rota resistencia y con máximos plurianuales diarios...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

Chartishhhhhtashhh y fundamentalishhhhtashhh! a ver que os parece esta!!!

ODFL Basic Chart | Old Dominion Freight Line, Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance
ODFL Old Dominion Freight Lines XNAS:ODFL Stock Quote Price News

P/E un pelín alto pero JODER que 5 años llevan los amigos 

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 11:41 ----------

Ooootra....
CXDC China XD Plastics Co Ltd XNAS:CXDC Stock Quote Price News
Esta cabr*na me lleva saltando semanas pero estaba bastante sobreexpuesto a los chinos y decidí no entrar ::
Huelga decir que los fundamentales son brutales y la acción extremadamente barata pese a llevar una subida el último mes de un 70%...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, 13 meses ya. Pero no voy a vender, y menos recien rota resistencia y con máximos plurianuales diarios...



eso es un poco lol no ? cualquier con tal de no pagar el impuesto revolucionario :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso es un poco lol no ? cualquier con tal de no pagar el impuesto revolucionario :ouch:




Efectivamente...

A ver si llego a enero y al menos les pago a los cabrones estos en junio de 2016...


----------



## docjones (10 Jun 2014)

Eso os pasa por no tener con qué compensar. Ricachones. Tiosgilitos!


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2014)

El de las 12,15.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

al quinto le damos un premio


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

El EUR/USD bajando casi medio puntito y situándose en 1,3537...


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2014)

RWE atacando los 30 merkels, a ver si los confirma.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

imtech 1,14

luchando porque el apoyo en el pico de ayer y del dia 3 sea bueno

si aguantase tiene camino hasta 1,35 o así... veremos si es trolleada o qué.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 04:46 ----------

y anr 4 días subiendo... los 4.10 se antojan resistencia a corto.medio


----------



## Chila (10 Jun 2014)

Iberdrola a su ritmo...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

barrida chocolatera de 1.97 a 1.925

Amazon desploma sus ventas el 66% en España y pierde más de 1,4 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Iberdrola a su ritmo...



Calopez también... Vaya tela con los servidores...


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> RWE atacando los 30 merkels, a ver si los confirma.



la acompaña en su salida Eon! Vamos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Calopez también... Vaya tela con los servidores...



es que esto no puede ser


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Jun 2014)

Calentar el cuello, que la accion de TimoF sera un visto y no visto. A 100 euros la veo.

Telefónica se volcará en su servicio de televisión con un modelo similar al de Netflix


----------



## Tono (10 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

La prima de riesgo en 118.
DAX en verde. 
Datos macro de producción industrial buenos (salvo en Francia)
Con permiso de USA a la tarde se pueden atacar máximos de nuevo. 11200.

Pirata, el otro día te hablé de lo que aquí son regatos y regueiriños. Hay un nivel todavía más bajo que son los 'regos'. Algo que lleva tan poca agua que los paisanos con una sacha los conducen a donde quieren regar.

El sitio es precioso, encantador. Pero lo que se ve en la foto no es un río, es un rego.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De tapas unas ruinosas "aseituna", cerveza a 2.1 Merkels, pero se está a gustito al lado del río. Si tono, en granada hay ríos!!!!





---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 14:25 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Calentar el cuello, que la accion de TimoF sera un visto y no visto. A 100 euros la veo.
> 
> Telefónica se volcará en su servicio de televisión con un modelo similar al de Netflix



No me cabe duda. 
Yo te digo el timing. Será tras la hipermegainflación que va a venir cuando empiecen a llover $ Y € por tanta liquidez que hay acumulada.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> :8::8::8::8:
> 
> Hoy es el día que le saco a GAM el 200%... In Montoro we trust.



Enhorabuena.

Yo entré el otro día a 8,90 y me han sacado hoy a 9,20. Recompraré si bajan algo más.


----------



## Namreir (10 Jun 2014)

Hoy no vamos a tener un nuevo maximo historico del SP500. :::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Calentar el cuello, que la accion de TimoF sera un visto y no visto. A 100 euros la veo.
> 
> Telefónica se volcará en su servicio de televisión con un modelo similar al de Netflix



jejejeje como Netflix dicen 
A bote pronto se me ocurren dos barreras que tienen que superar. La primera es la propia telefónica. Con su elefantiasis, su falta de I+D real y su cultura de empresa pública metida hasta en el tuétano veo complicado que vaya a salir de ser un mero proveedor de utilities como ha sido hasta la fecha. Sólo hay que ver sus paupérrimos intentos de innovación si es que se les puede llamar así (terra?? tuenti??) y los resultados lamentables que ha tenido.
El otro problema que veo, que es en cierta medida ajeno a telefónica, es el tema de cánones y royalties de la SGAE y sus alegres muchachos. Eso es una losa que no se la salta un gitano y lo que ha hecho entre otras cosas que empresas como Netflix por el momento no se planteen su entrada en España y si en otros países de Europa.
Lo que si puede ocurrir es que le peguen un lavado de cara al tema de Yomvi pero de ahí a un netflix o que vaya a tener impacto en la cotización es otro cantar... creo yo, vamos ienso:


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Yo entré el otro día a 8,90 y me han sacado hoy a 9,20. Recompraré si bajan algo más.



Como va la pecatita? 



Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Como va la pecatita?



Todo bien. Es muy buena, la verdad es que no nos podemos quejar


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La prima de riesgo en 118.
> DAX en verde.
> ...



Ala! Estas pronosticando el diluvio.universal de €!



Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 15:33 ----------

Abrieron la.puerta en fcc, estampida!!! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (10 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que esto no puede ser



Pues no, la verdad...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

Pues nada... Me he lanzado:
CXDC a $12.96
Para completar la tanda me encomiendo al chicharrismo financiero latinoamericano ::
BFR -> $10.97
GGAL -> $15.10
El P/E más alto de estos 3 ni siquiera llega a 10 y las gráficas son p'averlas.
Dios mediante en unas semanitas tendré unas buenas plusvis pero ya os contaré como va la cosa.


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2014)

DONnie,

cierre sus largos. Primer aviso.


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> DONnie,
> 
> cierre sus largos. Primer aviso.



Eso, eso... cierre masivo de largos.... a ver si de una j*did* vez esto me menea en la dirección "correcta"... 



Mis cortos vienen aguantando la respiración y no les quedaba mucho aire la verdad...


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eso, eso... cierre masivo de largos.... a ver si de una j*did* vez esto me menea en la dirección "correcta"...
> 
> 
> 
> Mis cortos vienen aguantando la respiración y no les quedaba mucho aire la verdad...



Hum... tenga ojete-calor... note que le he dicho al DONnie que cierre sus largos... pero no que se ponga corto, que son cosas distintas ::

Ayer y hoy he sentido sendas perturbaciones en La Fuerza....


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

FCC Rsi de 84 a 24 en 15 minutos

1 euro de rango en el dia

que brutos !


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2014)

Ya sabe que yo voy mu pegadito siempre...


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Jun 2014)

Y que me decís lo de FCC hoy? se hunde finalmente?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> DONnie,
> 
> cierre sus largos. Primer aviso.



Mi no gastar ya de eso  Hugs P.



Tio Masclet dijo:


> El de las 12,15.



Este parece que lo dice en broma, pero es bueno estar vigilante!


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2014)

Han oído lo que la detención de un tío de ETA en Galdakao???

Lo que no cuentan de dónde trabaja o trabajaba el muchachote...

El tío es Jefe de Peritos de autos en "la" aseguradora...

A primera hora el correo digital contaba el dato... y les han obligado a quitarlo...

Pero la Guardia Civil ahora tiene interés en saber más "cosas"...

tela...

BUeno edito: que estoy buscando y no "salía" en los medios, pero en sitios como el mundo y eitb sí que sale. El amigo es Jefe de Peritos de Autos de Lagunaro... compañía que asegura a un bonito número de funcionarios... incluídos ertzainas, etc... y claro... ahora quieren saber a qué información pudo tener acceso, como llegó al puesto, con quien se relacionaba, etc. etc.

Y, claro, las centralitas colapsadas...


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y que me decís lo de FCC hoy? se hunde finalmente?



no seas gafe !!!::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

cerramos cortitos 11150 en 11110 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 16:43 ----------




atman dijo:


> Eso, eso... cierre masivo de largos.... a ver si de una j*did* vez esto me menea en la dirección "correcta"...
> 
> 
> 
> Mis cortos vienen aguantando la respiración y no les quedaba mucho aire la verdad...



mañana esto abrira muy arriba :fiufiu:


----------



## burbujas (10 Jun 2014)

vendo las pocas ANR que me quedaban...
Este es el paquete que más duele. de 7$ a 3,48$.

En un futuro no descarto volver en absoluto pero prefiero tener el dinero en otros sitios.


----------



## Topongo (10 Jun 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y que me decís lo de FCC hoy? se hunde finalmente?



:: Pero si "solo" cae un 2% Enagas,DIA y gamesa se han debido de hundir financieramente también hoy...
Otra cosa es que joda... que a mi me jode lo de ENagas vaya, pero sin más...
Y eso con el nick que tienes que sino.....


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi no gastar ya de eso  Hugs



Pero no lo diga que a otras gacelillas nos viene de perlas los avisos del Maese. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

chavalines , esto es alcista de cullons por lo menos hasta el vencimiento , asi que dejad de hacer el moñas con los c-ortos :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi no gastar ya de eso  Hugs P.



Ya solo metes largos en ladrillo???


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

El dia 5 le metieron otra clavada a FCC como la de hoy, los SL ajustados a tomar por cu_o en esta acción

Te sacan a la primera de cambio


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este parece que lo dice en broma, pero es bueno estar vigilante!



MR. Pirata, Estooo... tercera ola 0,5 0,15 0,45 que espestaculo ... Nos leen hasta los mp´s (de 10 a 12 jornadas faltan.) 

Pasen un buen verano!!!.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2014)

bueno cerramos larguitos 11110 en 11140 y abrimos cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya solo metes largos en ladrillo???


----------



## Crash (10 Jun 2014)

Video del nuevo server del foro:

[YOUTUBE]yyXylX49NJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

radioshack...

dicen de quiebra en algunos sitios


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2014)




----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jun 2014)

muy bien pollastre..


----------



## decloban (10 Jun 2014)

GRF esta casí en el límite del riesgo stop, como le de mañana por otro empujoncito ya sera demasiado riesgo subirse al tren.

Mi apuesta por la noticia de ayer es que debería de llegar con relativa facilidad a los 45€.

Edito para añadir que GRF parece que lo tiene todo, manos fuertes entrando, capital proporcional medio en verde, sector con fortaleza, RSC Mansfield con el S&P500 fuerte y ya no máximos anuales sino históricos.


----------



## Xiux (10 Jun 2014)

Vaya SLA que tiene firmado el webmister de burbuja !!!

Madre mia, actualizaciones en todo el horario mas fuerte del foro !!!

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 19:07 ----------

Fomentando el gaceleo!!!!!!

Francisca Serrano: Con 6.000 euros e Internet, ya puedes vivir de la Bolsa


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vaya SLA que tiene firmado el webmister de burbuja !!!
> 
> Madre mia, actualizaciones en todo el horario mas fuerte del foro !!!
> 
> ...



Déjelos, que vayan entrando.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Déjelos, que vayan entrando.



Cierto.

Lo malo es cuando tengamos que salir todos a la vez ::


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2014)

esta mujer habla de "patos gordos" 
¿no habíamos quedao que el pato es señal de güano? ... Malvadoss!!! intentando confundir al personal ... y no miro a nadie  


:: +


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

(Ampl.) La Junta de Acerinox aprueba ampliar capital por hasta 115,7 millones para el dividendo flexible

Vértice 360º reformula sus cuentas de 2013 y se anota un deterioro de activos de 623.000 euros


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> (Ampl.) La Junta de Acerinox aprueba ampliar capital por hasta 115,7 millones para el dividendo flexible
> 
> Vértice 360º reformula sus cuentas de 2013 y se anota un deterioro de activos de 623.000 euros



Ampliar para pagar el dividendo es vender la maquina para seguir con la empresa abierta....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

New paradigm!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2014)

burbujas dijo:


> vendo las pocas ANR que me quedaban...
> Este es el paquete que más duele. de 7$ a 3,48$.
> 
> En un futuro no descarto volver en absoluto pero prefiero tener el dinero en otros sitios.



Lo siento.

La lección es dura pero espero que sea provechosa.

En los valores de mierda, y más si son americanos, no se puede ir sin SL.

Si fallas en TEF, puedes esperar, dividendo y tal.

En el resto, no.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 20:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> New paradigm!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Paso a saludar.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ojito a Dryships también (DRYS). Una de sus subsidiarias está cerca de cerrar un acuerdo de 6 años en Angola por valor de 1.300 millones de dólares.
> Dryships capitaliza ahora 1.500 millones.
> Lo único que no me gusta son dos cosas: La primera que queman caja como si no hubiera mañana y la segunda que para el susodicho contrato está por medio el gobierno de Angola que se por experiencia propia que no es el gobierno más fiable del mundo.
> Aún así el crecimiento de estos puede ser muy bueno en el medio plazo. También es dividendera y el último yield fue de un 6%.



+19% en 5 días. Pinta muy bien!


----------



## decloban (10 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, Ebro fuera del ibex y entra Abengoa


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jun 2014)

Zeltia camino de los últimos máximos. Yo creo que los puede romper y tirar hacia arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

US gov. ready for...(civil) WAR (II)???...






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2014)

*THE END IS NEAR
*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2014)

Y antes de dormir, el imperio donde nunca se pone el sol







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *THE END IS NEAR
> *
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> [/CODE]
> 
> pero el mundial sí llegamos a verlo, no!? NOOOO!!??????? :8:



uuuuuffff la inauguración es posible pero más allá es una lotería


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Jun 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Zeltia camino de los últimos máximos. Yo creo que los puede romper y tirar hacia arriba.



A ver si puede con ello. Lleva unas cuantas sesiones muy buenas.
Le dan próxima parada en 3,10 €


----------



## mpbk (10 Jun 2014)

habéis visto tubos reunidos? jjojjojoj ya avisé, subiendo en vertical.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto, Ebro fuera del ibex y entra Abengoa



compramo ebro y nam, vende abg


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Jun 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Video del nuevo server del foro:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yyXylX49NJs[/YOUTUBE]



Perdón por el off-topic, pero aquél ruido infernal, con el paso del tiempo, se ha tornado en una melodía para mís oídos.

Cuánto ha cambiado todo, pero todavía prefiero un juego de "casette" de los 80 emulado que jugar online con una ps o similar.


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> compramo ebro y nam, vende abg



Esta llegando el momento de vender ABG.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 00:51 ----------

Yo ebro la dejaria para dentro de unos meses, una compañia con un nivel minimo de apalancamiento. Todavia nos quedan olas que coger.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

nota:muy bien inditex y acerinox


----------



## Cantor (11 Jun 2014)

up hombre, que estáis dormíos!!!


----------



## boquiman (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> New paradigm!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Buenos días...
Es curioso el "velocímetro" éste... ::
Fear & Greed Index - Investor Sentiment - CNNMoney


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el eurostoxx50 con estocastico diario en 99 , garantiza guano para hoy :Baile:

vamos recuperando las perdidas ficticias poco a poco :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Ya empiezan los ojetazos


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> habéis visto tubos reunidos? jjojjojoj ya avisé, subiendo en vertical.



para que habras hablado....


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para que habras hablado....



jjajajaj llevo un 50% de tir, da igual si baja un 2%.

iré soltando paquetes en resistencia, pero me da que le queda subida para mucho tiempo.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

Hacemos HCH en velas de 15 min y 30 min

objetivo 11.020


----------



## Topongo (11 Jun 2014)

La vela de abengoa wapa wapa


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

Cerrados cortitos de ayer 11140 en 11095 y cargados larguitos guapos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)




----------



## Chila (11 Jun 2014)

Good morning forerio del hvei.
Voy currando, a ver que tal va el dia.
Y compren bios, que las llevaremos al 0,85.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2014)

Buenos días

Esto parece que se va a poner a subir.

Son muy capaces.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Esto parece que se va a poner a subir.
> 
> Son muy capaces.



ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :8:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2014)

Airbus con la caída de hoy me gusta... Para adentro con 200 titulitos.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Airbus con la caída de hoy me gusta... Para adentro con 200 titulitos.



A mí me gusta la caída... sin más...


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> DONnie,
> 
> cierre sus largos. Primer aviso.




DONnie,

págate unos calicasas, o que ::


edit: si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad


----------



## Topongo (11 Jun 2014)

Meditando salida BME con buenas plusvis...


----------



## James Bond (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Airbus con la caída de hoy me gusta... Para adentro con 200 titulitos.



Estoy barajando la posibilidad de entrar, eso si esperare a ver si toca los 50€ estos dias y suena la flauta :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Estoy barajando la posibilidad de entrar, eso si esperare a ver si toca los 50€ estos dias y suena la flauta :baba:



Esas me las conozco. Orden de compra en 50.XX y suelo en 50.XX0000000000000000000000000000001...

Yo me subo ya al barco!


----------



## IRobot (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Airbus con la caída de hoy me gusta... Para adentro con 200 titulitos.



No sé si lo ha leído. El artículo es de hoy:

Analisis tecnico Airbus, cerca de ratificar el triÃ¡ngulo de continuaciÃ³n - dBolsa.com

Por si le sirve de algo.


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jun 2014)

Es un grande este pollo.


----------



## James Bond (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esas me las conozco. Orden de compra en 50.XX y suelo en 50.XX0000000000000000000000000000001...
> 
> Yo me subo ya al barco!



El dilema que tengo es que no quiero meter mas pasta en bolsa ya considero que estoy muy expuesto (50% de los ahorros). Por lo tanto tengo que vender algun valor... y los tengo todos en verde... El que menos con un 11% de beneficio. Y si me salgo de alguno de ellos Montoro me hará el amor el año que viene.

Pero claro unas airbuses a 50€-51€ son muy apetitosas :baba:


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2014)

Grande Maese...la perturbación en la Fuerza que usted vió da sus primeros resultados. Esperemos que esto solo sea la puntita :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> El dilema que tengo es que no quiero meter mas pasta en bolsa ya considero que estoy muy expuesto (*50% de los ahorros*). Por lo tanto tengo que vender algun valor... y los tengo todos en verde... El que menos con un 11% de beneficio. Y si me salgo de alguno de ellos Montoro me hará el amor el año que viene.
> 
> Pero claro unas airbuses a 50€-51€ son muy apetitosas :baba:





Si ve mi 98% le da un mal ::::


----------



## James Bond (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si ve mi 98% le da un mal ::::



:: Joder esta usted metido hasta las trancas...

No se que hacer, me da pena desprenderme de mis Iberdrolas, Matildes y AMDeses... Pero lo que se seguro es que si meto mas pasta mi mujer me puede capar los huevos :cook:

Ademas que se avecina correción en breves y puede ser buen momento para entrar en segun que valores mas interesantes que Airbus, como puede ser IAG...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si ve mi 98% le da un mal ::::



Eh! que usted tiene portavisillos deluxe!!!!


----------



## IRobot (11 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> :: Joder esta usted metido hasta las trancas...
> 
> No se que hacer, me da pena desprenderme de mis Iberdrolas, Matildes y AMDeses... Pero lo que se seguro es que si meto mas pasta mi mujer me puede capar los huevos :cook:
> 
> Ademas que se avecina correción en breves y puede ser buen momento para entrar en segun que valores mas interesantes que Airbus, como puede ser IAG...



A IAG la está arrastrando hoy Lufthansa que cae ahora un 13.26% :8:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

aun queda bajada por el HCH


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Felicidades, que le aproveche.
> 
> De los 10800 del DAx de su firma, mejor nos olvidamos ¿no? :rolleye:



gracias, y sigue el objetivo.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

10.2 de prorealtime?

https://www.prorealtime.com/es/nuevas-funcionalidades-de-ProRealTime-v10


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2014)

Esto ya está recuperando?


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2014)

Foto de la junta de accionistas de DEOLEO, parece que han llevado seguridad por lo que pueda pasar con los minoristas y la propuesta de exclusión de bolsa ... ...


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

Leyendo la presentación del presi de OLE ni nombran la exclusión de bolsa como era previsible y da a entender que ahora ya molan, las cuentas no son problema y es hora de crecer.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={1f72862c-7d94-49e3-9dd7-9ffd6ff02e35}


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2014)

que diferencia hay entre Airbus en el continuo y Airbus en parís, estoy viendo y cotizan a valores diferentes??????????


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esto ya está recuperando?



Sí, sí...
.
.
.
.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Leyendo la presentación del presi de OLE ni nombran la exclusión de bolsa como era previsible y da a entender que ahora ya molan, las cuentas no son problema y es hora de crecer.
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={1f72862c-7d94-49e3-9dd7-9ffd6ff02e35}



es que las cuentas no eran un problema, ni la deuda, porque tal como iban en 2 años, se quitaban el 75% de ella.


lo que pasa, repito, que no se puede regalar esto a la familia ansar


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que las cuentas no eran un problema, ni la deuda, porque tal como iban en 2 años, se quitaban el 75% de ella.
> 
> 
> lo que pasa, repito, que no se puede regalar esto a la familia ansar



"El Coletas" y la proxima alcaldesa de Barcelona lo arreglaran todo.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 13:18 ----------

Los futuros indican que el SP500 se enfanga en la Batalla de Stalingrado.


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que las cuentas no eran un problema, ni la deuda, porque tal como iban en 2 años, se quitaban el 75% de ella.
> 
> 
> lo que pasa, repito, que no se puede regalar esto a la familia ansar



A mi no me tienes que convencer ya sabes de que pie cojeo :XX:


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

Nacionalizacion al canto y declaramos la compra de las acciones ilegitima.


----------



## Topongo (11 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> "El Coletas" y la proxima alcaldesa de Barcelona lo arreglaran todo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 13:18 ----------
> 
> Los futuros indican que el SP500 se enfanga en la Batalla de Stalingrado.



Pero no ibamos por la guerra de corea ya ::::::


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Jun 2014)

¿Qué opinais de Popular? Buen momento para entrar hoy si toca los 5.30?


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerrados cortitos de ayer 11140 en 11095 y cargados larguitos guapos :Baile:



¿Que tal las minusvalias?

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 13:26 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Pero no ibamos por la guerra de corea ya ::::::



La Blitzkrieg no es facil de liquidar. Fuegos de artifico en Normandia, hasta que los ruskis no de la orden de marchar al oeste no sobrepasamos el 45.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

menudo oxtiazo iberia


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

Cuidado con el precio del petroleo por que se puede liar mas que parda en Iraq y paises aledaños.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2014)

Quien esté pensando en cometer una locura, que no pierda de vista lo que está haciendo la pauta de volumen


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

NAM;

el gap de hoy de tubacex?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quien esté pensando en cometer una locura, que no pierda de vista lo que está haciendo la pauta de volumen



bertok , el oraculo te espera :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria

¿esto ya está recuperando?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pepitoria
> 
> ¿esto ya está recuperando?


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2014)

menudo rajazo ...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Y ahora que no se empleen a fondo los usanos con velas escombro...


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2014)

Que poco conocimiento, leches...

El aviso de Pollastre de ayer "sólo" ha dado 100 puntazos del DAX... con poco retrace y por encima nos coloca en una posi cómoda...


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Que poco conocimiento, leches...
> 
> El aviso de Pollastre de ayer "sólo" ha dado 100 puntazos del DAX... con poco retrace y por encima nos coloca en una posi cómoda...



Nadie dijo que esto esté acabado, ni mucho menos.

Bueno, salvo que Mr. P. lo diga.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2014)

Por eso lo digo, Krim... por eso lo digo...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

ni conosimiento ni pollas en vinagre , es el momento de tener FED :rolleye:

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 16:56 ----------

queda recorrido alcista :no:


----------



## Crash (11 Jun 2014)

Pero si bajamos es para volver a subir. Quedan por tocar los:



mpbk dijo:


> Veremos el dow jones a 21200-22500
> el ibex a *11200-11450** durante 2014
> el dax a *10800** en pocos meses..



*Hasta nueva modificación.

Y por último, aunque no menos importantes:



MarketMaker dijo:


> Como vamos señores?
> 
> Una reflexión:
> 
> ...


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por eso lo digo, Krim... por eso lo digo...



Vaaale, no había pillado las comillas, etc. Ponme un negativo en detectar ironía.

Y yo tampoco me creo que esto sea el techo. Ya los 2.000 del SP, no pongo un duro en su contra, pero no creo que el recorte sean 100 puntos, con eso no despiojas a nadie.


----------



## Se vende (11 Jun 2014)

El amigo Warren nos guía: 
Buffett, de 83 años, no descarta que el Dow Jones alcance los 100.000 puntos en un futuro muy lejano. «No creo que yo viva para verlo pero usted sí que lo verá con sus propios ojos», ha manifestado al presentador de la entrevista de 58 años.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

vuestra falta de FED me resulta molesta :no:


----------



## economistadebar (11 Jun 2014)

vertice360 entra en concurso de acreedores,dejen de especular cornudos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

venga vamos , a quien se le ha perdido el multi :rolleye:

sera gili el multi :ouch:


----------



## economistadebar (11 Jun 2014)

Ops,lleva desde abril en concurso :what:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Ops,lleva desde abril en concurso :what:



ops ::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> gracias, y sigue el objetivo.



Enhorabuena, así lo mismo ya no tiene que vender el anillo de su tía.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/510994-vender-anillo.html

O se puede permitir unas Oakley

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/530786-comprar-gafas-de-sol.html

o podrá gastar como un jeke en las tiendas de segunda mano

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3705-comprais-cosas-webs-de-segunda-mano.html

Incluso mejorar su hardware adaptándolo al siglo XXI

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...37-pc-1-6ghz-flash-player-consume-50-cpu.html

¿Por cierto no sera de Barcelona? Solo falta que diga que si y que se cartea con una amiga de Japón 


Gato ahora voy contigo.

Correcciones sanas hamijossssss


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

gran recuperacion de iberia en las horas finales...

natra aguanta, como mtba...

ence en el agujero o al filo


inditex, siempre he confiado en amancio 


mañana igual nat-mtba-inditex van fuera 


y articulo al canto:
¿Se avecina una corrección en las bolsas? - elEconomista.es

Nos hemos acostumbrado a ver cómo el mercado marca nuevos récords constantemente. Si el Ibex 35 ha escalado hasta niveles no vistos desde 2010, en Wall Street, el S&P 500 está haciendo historia y se acerca a los inéditos 2.000 puntos. La pregunta ahora es cuánto más podrá subir la bolsa sin tener un mínimo susto, una purga a las espectaculares subidas que hemos visto en estos meses.

Y algunos expertos, como Bank of America o la gestora Fidelity, empiezan a advertir que en los próximos meses podría venir una corrección. Un retroceso que no implique que la tendencia del mercado deje de ser alcista, pero que se convierta en una cura de humildad.

Ni siquiera hemos vivido este año el sell in may and go away (vende en mayo y sal corriendo), una máxima que hizo que la bolsa corrigiese en el mes de mayo entre un 1,3 y un 8% en 2010, 2011 y 2012. Y es que Wall Street ha subido más de un 50%... ¡Ininterrumpidamente!

Hace dos años que el mercado americano no vive una purga de, al menos, un 10% a la baja. ¿Es sano? Históricamente, en los mercados alcistas siempre han terminado por llegar las correcciones... aunque algunas se hicieron esperar más que otras.

Desde los mínimos de 2009, el S&P 500 avanzó un 80% y pasaron casi doce meses hasta que por fin tuvo un tropiezo del 16%. Tras esa corrección, escaló otro 32% y no sufrió hasta 2011 una purga del 19%. Y ahora, desde el segundo trimestre de 2012, no hemos vivido ni un triste parón.

"Están multiplicándose las señales que apuntan a una corrección en los próximos meses. Probablemente sea un fenómeno temporal, seguido de un lento movimiento alcista", alertaban esta semana desde Fidelity.

Tal es la calma alcista que se respira en el mercado que el termómetro del miedo (el índice Vix, que mide la estabilidad de los inversores) ha caído a niveles precrisis. Y creer en una continuidad de las subidas en Wall Street y un mayor desplome de la volatilidad es un ejercicio de fe. Nunca antes se había producido una brecha tan enorme entre volatilidad y el paso que marcaba la bolsa. Como acto de fe es pensar que los analistas estén siempre atinados con el crecimiento en beneficios de las compañías americanas.
Expectativas altas

Según FactSet, la historia demuestra que la expectativa que han manejado los expertos por estas fechas para el conjunto del año ha sido muy elevada en los últimos cuatro años. Tanto, que luego el mercado ha presentado de media un crecimiento de casi la mitad a lo esperado. Ahí está el secreto de si nos creemos que Wall Street sigue barato por mucho que esté en máximos históricos, justificándolo en crecimientos de beneficios en los que los analistas han fallado sistemáticamente desde 2010.

El multiplicador de beneficios que se paga hoy por la bolsa americana se sitúa en las 15,6 veces, todavía un 4,5% menos de lo que se pagó de media en los últimos 15 años. Pero, ¿y si los analistas se ven obligados a retocar a la baja sus expectativas?







Quizá por eso algunos inversores ya se están cubriendo las espaldas de cara a una corrección. Según Bloomberg, la apuesta de los bajistas ya alcanza el 11% de las acciones de uno de los principales ETFs que replica al S&P 500, (SPDR) récord desde 2012. Por si fuera poco, otro de los argumentos que esgrimen quienes ven una corrección más pronto que tarde, es que un fuerte retroceso de las pequeñas compañías suele ser un anticipo de que el resto del mercado también lo hará. Así sucedió en 2006, en 2010, en 2011... pero no ahora. La caída que vivió el Russell 2000 entre abril y mayo, del 10%, no se trasladó como otras veces al resto.

Por eso, es el momento más que nunca de pensar en las correcciones como una oportunidad, escoger empresas con buena recomendación y crecimientos creíbles de beneficios y escudriñar las compañías valor en el mercado.

Una intención con la que han nacido ideas de inversión dentro de elEconomista como el índice de mayor consenso dentro de la bolsa española, el Eco10, que reúne los 10 valores preferidos por los analistas para el trimestre. O el Eco 30, primer índice de bolsa mundial de un medio de comunicación; y, sobre todo, elMonitor, la selección de lo mejor que recomiendan los grandes bancos de inversión, y que gana un 67% en dos años.




otra:
Siemens y Mitsubishi unen fuerzas y valoran lanzar una oferta conjunta por Alstom - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

FranR nivel mecagoenlahoxtiapatxikijoputaeres!!!!!¡!

:xx: :xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2014)

Fran hoy ha habido cierta relajación de indicadores
¿no? ........ creo que no ha sido suficiente..
por cierto los intervlos de confianza de t-Student, sirven con mucha dificultad para trazar el canal principal pero nada más ............... y ya se están acabando las ideas.... merr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

Use la F de Fucker, lo mismo funciona mejor....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2014)

joder! el Fran :8:
qué manera de repartir mamporrazos a diestra&siniestra, ni el Bud Spencer ienso: :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran hoy ha habido cierta relajación de indicadores
> ¿no? ........ creo que no ha sido suficiente..
> por cierto los intervlos de confianza de t-Student, sirven con mucha dificultad para trazar el canal principal pero nada más ............... y ya se están acabando las ideas.... merr



Lo miro luego VM.. 

Así empezamos todos con modelos estadísticos con un coeficiente de determinación rozando la perfección, que no sirven para mucho.

Modelos de probabilidad que son preciosos, tanto como inútiles...

Variables adecuadas y modelo adaptado

Hay que seguir prueba-error-prueba..... acierto.

Que no decaiga la ilusión!!!

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 18:02 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR nivel mecagoenlahoxtiapatxikijoputaeres!!!!!¡!
> 
> :xx: :xx:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿No era ustec el autor de mi firma?

Ganada a pulso tras años de hijoputismo. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

tu sistema falla porque esta falto de imaginacion chaval y no te cebes con el pirata , que pulso precisamente no tiene el rigor mortis y tal :ouch:

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 18:12 ----------

se lo ha ganado a pulso tras años de gayo.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

Jatencio deja el whisky Dick.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

por cierto, ANR ha tocado ya los 3,51


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jatencio deja el whisky Dick.....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Él era más del Royal Swan del mercadona...


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Jun 2014)

Malditos bastardos! Me han levantado el SL en una posición, la verdad es que es la que veía menos clara... Ggggrrrrrrrr jjjjjjuuuuaaaaaarrrrrrrrr ...puuuaaaajjjjjjj


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

Arensivia tanta ducha colectiva en el cuartel no puede ser buena, y aquí se relaciona casi en exclusiva con hombres. Salga a la calle con su traje de bonito y líguese en la casa de campo a una guayaba (pero mire primero si tiene tiburón).

Bueno al lío:

Víctor creo que esto, es uno de los últimos estertores de la muelte... bajamos un poco más y luego probamos un nuevo rebotín. El viernes mejora el indicador, pero no lo suficiente para arriesgar mucha pasta.

Creo por indicadores que esto no da más de si, de lo hecho hasta ahora y como mucho la zona de 11.3xx que es dura dura.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

guayaba y sin tiburon , que me estas contando tio ::

se supone que es jerga latina ? ienso: en serio chavalin de donde has sacado esa cojudez de jerga :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guayaba y sin tiburon , que me estas contando tio ::
> 
> se supone que es jerga latina ? ienso: en serio chavalin de donde has sacado esa cojudez de jerga :ouch:



travestí------------ jato


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guayaba y sin tiburon , que me estas contando tio ::
> 
> se supone que es jerga latina ? ienso: en serio chavalin de donde has sacado esa cojudez de jerga :ouch:



Eins?

No conoce el tiburón de la veneno? ::

[YOUTUBE]TACpPiWETF4[/YOUTUBE]

Eso es cañi, cañi no de los Andes


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

:8: deberias pedir perdon por el retraso chaval  

me caes bien franR , porque tienes un divertido y gracioso retraso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Él era más del Royal Swan del mercadona...



No, le van mas los dicks......:: :: :

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, le van mas los dicks......:: :: :
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



seras maripili pirata :no:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, le van mas los dicks......:: :: :
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Déjelo pirata que ahora mismo esta atando cabos de cuando la última chica le dijo que cerrara los ojos que le iba a meter en la boca un frigurón.







Y porque no estaba fresquito  :XX::XX:

Jato las borracheras son mu malas.


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

Lanzó una pregunta, ¿hay alguna Teresa por aquí y que hable por la radio?  

Como sea verdad mi suposición menuda sorpresa 

Se acepta respuesta por pm


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

bueno dejad ya la mariconada chavales , se ve que el tema esta calando hondo :o


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lanzón una pregunta, ¿hay alguna Teresa por aquí y que hable por la radio?
> 
> Como sea verdad mi suposición menuda sorpresa
> 
> Se acepta respuesta por pm









....no es de Calcuta, pero se acaba de enterar que se puede tener tiburón y ser p_ta ::::


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, le van mas los dicks......:: :: :
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

Santander UK ficha a una directiva del regulador británico para luchar contra el crimen financiero


----------



## garpie (11 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guayaba y sin tiburon , que me estas contando tio ::
> 
> se supone que es jerga latina ? ienso: en serio chavalin de donde has sacado esa cojudez de jerga :ouch:



Ver archivo adjunto 62621


Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2014)

un poco de calma shurs 
capaz de denunciarnos por violencia transgenaro y de especie


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

y tenia que llegar el comem...... de pepitoria :ouch:

que violencia de genaro va haber ahi chaval , de maricon a maricon dice usted ? :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lanzó una pregunta, ¿hay alguna Teresa por aquí y que hable por la radio?
> 
> Como sea verdad mi suposición menuda sorpresa
> 
> Se acepta respuesta por pm



Pol que o. Tiene que ser monja???

Yo no he sido


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pol que o. Tiene que ser monja???
> 
> Yo no he sido



Si existe esa tal Teresa ella sabrá porque lo pregunto y no tiene nada que ver con los últimos post


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

De ano a hombreeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

:xx: :xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

Chocolateros para mañana, o rompe el kumo en 2.01 o mucho riesgo de caer a 1,8x


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

Teresa creo que es el nombre de batalla de pepitoria :ouch:

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 19:19 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De ano a hombreeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> :xx: :xx:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



:XX: la broma telefonica , son un humor muy odioso pero esa estuvo buena


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2014)

cabesssaaaa güevoooooo

:XX: :XX:

pues no sé quién se pica más, si el cabessa minga o el Jato : 
)


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> cabesssaaaa güevoooooo
> 
> :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



Tu no tiene madreeeee!!!

::::::


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

El Estado Islamico de Iraq y Levante ya ha tomados las ciudades de Mosul, Kirkuk y Tikrit y se encuentran a menos de 140 kms de Bagdad. El gobierno Iraqi se tambalea. Cuidado con el precio del petroleo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El Estado Islamico de Iraq y Levante ya ha tomados las ciudades de Mosul, Kirkuk y Tikrit y se encuentran a menos de 140 kms de Bagdad. El gobierno Iraqi se tambalea. Cuidado con el precio del petroleo.



tiene que ser un levantamiento de todos los sunies , sino no se explica ienso:


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

Por cierto si queréis saber como va el ibex intentad entrar a burbuja si no podéis es que esta todo en verde, no vale la pena pagar tiempo real.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2014)

Aqui el unico que se la levanta a los sunies es ustec, jatencio ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## docjones (11 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto si queréis saber como va el ibex intentad entrar a burbuja si no podéis es que esta todo en verde, no vale la pena pagar tiempo real.



Ah, pero... Alguien paga por tiempo real?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui el unico que se la levanta a los sunies es ustec, jatencio ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Es el super del "bilding" :XX:


----------



## decloban (11 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Ah, pero... Alguien paga por tiempo real?



Tu no lo pagas al igual que yo porque somos gacelillas pero los gurus del foro claro que lo pagan


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jun 2014)

Carlos maria, analiza popular por si alguien esta interesado y tal.... aunque solo recuerdo la conga del sabadell

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 19:59 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Tu no lo pagas al igual que yo porque somos gacelillas pero los gurus del foro claro que lo pagan



A mi me lo dan gratis, siendo una gacela que mueve dos duros...ienso:ienso:

Que broker utilizas????


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2014)

Maese 

¿Avisará al Don de que pasaron los tiempos en que ni cortos ni largos ?


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2014)

muy sencillo de entender

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...us-territory---komal-sri-kumar-004803132.html


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Carlos maria, analiza popular por si alguien esta interesado y tal.... aunque solo recuerdo la conga del sabadell
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 19:59 ----------
> 
> ...



yo te voy a decir que va a hacer popular, en 10 años estará a niveles de 2007.


----------



## burbujas (11 Jun 2014)

cómo veis Hispania para medio/largo plazo?

sería un 5% del dinero de la bolsa, lo que tenia en ANR básicamente. Es mi 5% de cartera con riesgo incierto.


Parten sin ladrillo en el balance, lo que me parece fundamental.

edit: bueno parten sin ladrillo, ni deudas, ni locales fisicos ni nada.... no hay muertos enterrados en el balance...


----------



## Topongo (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Santander UK ficha a una directiva del regulador británico para luchar contra el crimen financiero



Exportando el noble arte de fichar castuzos... nuestras costumbres y tal
Marca España

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Jun 2014)

burbujas dijo:


> cómo veis Hispania para medio/largo plazo?
> 
> sería un 5% del dinero de la bolsa, lo que tenia en ANR básicamente. Es mi 5% de cartera con riesgo incierto.
> 
> ...



Yo también, estoy mirando hispania, lars.... pero no lo acabo de ver claro el immobiliario

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 20:27 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo te voy a decir que va a hacer popular, en 10 años estará a niveles de 2007.



Popular esta a 5e por hacer cuentas claras, si esperas que toque los 40e tienes mas fe que la recuperación de hispanistan


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2014)

con todo el material que esta cayendo en manos de los sunies armaran una fuerza poderosa y los gringos no dicen na , esta va a ser una maniobra para que los sunies vayan a apoyar a sus hermanos sirios , bashar al-assad el tirano socialista esta acabado :Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Jun 2014)

Joer...todos gayers...

Alguien sabe proximo dividendo de ferrovial??

Tono hablaba de este junio...


----------



## Tono (11 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> muy sencillo de entender
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...us-territory---komal-sri-kumar-004803132.html



La madre que parió al indio, que mal se le entiende. 

Cuantas más noticias de catástrofe leo u oigo, más sensación tengo de que esa idea es precisamente la que están intentando introducir. Quieren los SL ajustaditos para que sea más fácil el trabajo.
De momento que me metan en la gráfico de los greedy investors. No voy a soltar papel si no tengo muy claro que es para entrar más abajo. 

Por cierto, no supe o no quise ver la corrección de BME. Me pudo el miedo de verme fuera. Qué oportunidad más buena para haberle sacado algo más de un eurete y volver a entrar. : Aquí es cuando uno siente que está perdiendo su agilidad de gacela.

@Decloban, yo sé que quién es la forera Teresa... :fiufiu:



Spoiler



la que a tí no te interesa




---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 21:07 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Joer...todos gayers...
> 
> Alguien sabe proximo dividendo de ferrovial??
> 
> Tono hablaba de este junio...



ya te digo, mañana toca hablar de cremas para depilarse :ouch:

Ferrovial. Se supone que en Julio y en script div. opcional, con promesa de posterior amortización de acciones.

Ferrovial se suma al 'scrip dividend': abonará su dividendo en acciones y en efectivo - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Empatico (11 Jun 2014)

Me sentia mas a gusto con el lateral cansino que ahora. Noto un presencia detras de mi por encima de los 11000 pero cuando me giro no hay nadie. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Ah, pero... Alguien paga por tiempo real?



investing lo da gratis no?


y la app para android es genial


----------



## Robopoli (11 Jun 2014)

Madre mía.... Cuanto movimiento gayer veo por aquí hoy...
Os dejo una puvicación del mundo. A ver si conseguimos reconducir el tema:
Kate Upton cumple 22 a?os en la cima del ?xito - La joven Kate Upton ha consegu... | Moda | EL MUNDO


----------



## Xiux (11 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Madre mía.... Cuanto movimiento gayer veo por aquí hoy...
> Os dejo una puvicación del mundo. A ver si conseguimos reconducir el tema:
> Kate Upton cumple 22 a?os en la cima del ?xito - La joven Kate Upton ha consegu... | Moda | EL MUNDO



22 añitos !!!! que bien llevados, lo que le queda

FCC

que opinais?

Imagen FCC.png - subir imagenes - Casimages


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jun 2014)

La caidita de hoy de Tubacex con gap incluido... ha hecho un pupita, aunque con la subida que llevaba tampoco es tan raro.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 22:30 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> 22 añitos !!!! que bien llevados, lo que le queda
> 
> FCC
> 
> ...



La empresa es una mierda... como la mitad del continuo.

Yo estoy en ella, soy un poco masoca.

Sería mala señal que volviera a los 15,10. A ver si el mercado acompaña y rompe los 17,70 para tirar al norte.


----------



## docjones (11 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Tu no lo pagas al igual que yo porque somos gacelillas pero los gurus del foro claro que lo pagan



Bueno, los brokers online te lo dan "gratis" (en la comisión que va). Excepto ing que vía web si, pero en la app móvil no :what:

No obstante, las gacelillas tenemos ecobolsa, que registrándose te lo dan de gratis también.


----------



## Namreir (11 Jun 2014)

Hoy he salido trasquilado en BBVA, Abengoa, FCC, Sacyr y Tubacex, he perdido lo indecible, vamos, que con lo de hiy trabajo de gratis todo este mes y El que viene y ........

Solo me ha salvado CIE.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docjones (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> investing lo da gratis no?
> 
> 
> y la app para android es genial



Esa no la conozco. Investigaré y agradecido!


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jun 2014)

Hace tiempo que en el hilo no se habla de Portugal Telecom. Ese doble apoyo en los 2,50, el MACD que está cerca de cortar...
Habrá que seguirla de cerca.


----------



## Chila (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por cierto, ANR ha tocado ya los 3,51



Anr acabara en la secta del tapayogurismo.
Y hablando de esoteric, hoy Sant cugat del valles, 3 dormitorios,90 metros...
¿cuantoooo?
300 mil lereles.
Casi me da un pasmo.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Esa no la conozco. Investigaré y agradecido!



al abrir a app te sale una pantalla de publicidad o un video, que cierras a los 3 segundos, y listo:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fusionmedia.investing&hl=es


te avisan antes que nadie de noticias y eventos


















para el movil creo que es la mejor de las gratuitas


----------



## egarenc (11 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Anr acabara en la secta del tapayogurismo.
> Y hablando de esoteric, hoy Sant cugat del valles, 3 dormitorios,90 metros...
> ¿cuantoooo?
> 300 mil lereles.
> Casi me da un pasmo.



Chaval, SantQ es SantQ....sino puedes disponer de 300K miseros € para comprarte una chabola allí, es que eres un pobreton que no merece vivir en ese sitio...conformate con Rubi, Sabadell o Terrassa :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)




----------



## docjones (11 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> al abrir a app te sale una pantalla de publicidad o un video, que cierras a los 3 segundos, y listo:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fusionmedia.investing&hl=es
> 
> ...



Pues sí que mola, sí. Acabo de sustituir la de Bloomberg.

Así a primeras, creo que sólo le faltaría la pijotada de poner gestión de cartera.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Pues sí que mola, sí. Acabo de sustituir la de Bloomberg.
> 
> Así a primeras, creo que sólo le faltaría la pijotada de poner gestión de cartera.



Para eso dejas el PC encendido y con el Team Viewer encendido y compras y vendes desde el móvil o tablet, pero con la app buena del pc. ::


----------



## Chila (11 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Chaval, SantQ es SantQ....sino puedes disponer de 300K miseros € para comprarte una chabola allí, es que eres un pobreton que no merece vivir en ese sitio...conformate con Rubi, Sabadell o Terrassa :rolleye:



Ya me he dado cuenta ya...estaba currando por alli que chabola ya tengo.
De todas maneras, no mata sant cugat. El CAR, algun edificio de oficinas lleno de pibones y poco mas.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Maese
> 
> ¿Avisará al Don de que pasaron los tiempos en que ni cortos ni largos ?




Hum... nada es descartable, Sra. Ajetreo. 

Si viera que DONnie amaga con alejarse de nuevo del camino de baldosas amarillas, quizás yo volvería a pasarme por aquí, para postear y reclamar su alma inmortal. Tal vez. Eventualmente.

En tanto tan glorioso día llega, me retiro de nuevo a mis instalaciones subterráneas. Me ha dicho FranR que esta noche ponen en La 2 un ciclo temático erótico, sobre el destape en el tardofranquismo... como primera película, "El Jato y el Tiburón, _culiando _en Alcorcón", segunda parte (inédita) de la aclamada "El Fontanero, su mujer, y otras cosas de meter".

Clasicazo de culto, si me pregunta Ud. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... nada es descartable, Sra. Ajetreo.
> 
> Si viera que DONnie amaga con alejarse de nuevo del camino de baldosas amarillas, quizás yo volvería a pasarme por aquí, para postear y reclamar su alma inmortal. Tal vez. Eventualmente.
> 
> ...




Coincide usted en gustos con el esclarecido presidente de Cataluña, D, Artur Mas, que en la visita a la estación de Parc Logistic la catalogó como exponente del "Bestialismo Postindustrial" tendencia artística de la que, en artes cinematográficas, es conocido exponente "El Jato y el Tiburón, _culiando _en Alcorcón". Disfrute del visionado.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

estaba viendo la lista de gente pública que ha cambiado o dejado su "labor" estos meses:
dir. elpais
Rubalcaba
pedro jota
Patxi Lopez
El borbón
el buruaga
el jefe de campaña del pp
la diez, la chacon...navarro
etc

"algo" está cambiando


hasta ANR sube





eads:
Emirates cancela su pedido de 70 aviones A350 XWB, valorado en 15.900 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estaba viendo la lista de gente pública que ha cambiado o dejado su "labor" estos meses:
> dir. elpais
> Rubalcaba
> pedro jota
> ...





... y la bolsa atrapando gacelas cada vez más arriba 

Da qué pensar


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Buen día, guerra en fcc http://www.elconfidencial.com/empre...salvar-a-esther-koplowitz-de-la-banca_145304/

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día, guerra en fcc Soros negocia la toma de control de FCC para salvar a Esther Koplowitz de la banca - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Pus +4% en apertura ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

para hoy esperamos volver a atacar la resistencia 11150-11200 desde ahi es probable que haya un pullbackcito a los 10800 ienso:

espero que hoy se calme la cosa de la mariconada , ayer ya se vio que el maricon iberico tiene caracter :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estaba viendo la lista de gente pública que ha cambiado o dejado su "labor" estos meses:
> dir. elpais
> Rubalcaba
> pedro jota
> ...



España no va a cambiar por gusto. Va a cambiar por urgente necesidad.

Se te olvida el presidente del Barça.::

Buenos dias.


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Buitre soros huele carne en FCC

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Enagas esta suspendida o algo? No me aparece ni un movimiento hoy...


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enagas esta suspendida o algo? No me aparece ni un movimiento hoy...



Está en marcha, aunque en su línea.... al trote cochinero.


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Está en marcha, aunque en su línea.



Igual era un problema mio... ahora me da que ya se ha movido pero que se han negociado 678 titulos 21,52 +0,12%...
Nada pues a ver si hoy se comporta decentemente....


----------



## garpie (12 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día, guerra en fcc Soros negocia la toma de control de FCC para salvar a Esther Koplowitz de la banca - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



¿Judíos rescatando a judíos?

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 09:24 ----------

¿No abren hoy las bolsas de París y Amsterdam?


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2014)

Gates, Soros... en FCC, no me jodas hombre. Menuda troleada.


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2014)

*Noticia:* El Ibex pierde los 11.000 puntos 


.



.



.

Sólo estoy adelantando titulares de hoy para facilitar el trabajo a los periodistas


----------



## Rokeson (12 Jun 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> *Noticia:* El Ibex pierde los 11.000 puntos
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Citando :no:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

El otro día le avisaba del "ansia" de las entidades por colocar crédito en el mercado y de la bajada de los tipos finales...

Goirigolzarri afirma que los tipos de interés ya se están relajando en España - elEconomista.es

Igual éste les merece más confianza y.... oh, wait!


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> *Noticia:* El Ibex pierde los 11.000 puntos
> 
> 
> .
> ...




ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pues como sali en 11200, pues me da igual jajajaj

yo creo que le meterán otro tirón hasta 11400, si las noticias lo ponen en primera noticia es que hay que salirse.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Peligroso, peligroso el DAX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> El otro día le avisaba del "ansia" de las entidades por colocar crédito en el mercado y de la bajada de los tipos finales...
> 
> Goirigolzarri afirma que los tipos de interés ya se están relajando en España - elEconomista.es
> 
> Igual éste les merece más confianza y.... oh, wait!



Ese ansia viene dada para poder optar a un trozo mayor de la barra de liquidez, ya que la cuantía que cada banco puede pedir es el triple del crédito concedido en un periodo (no se si trimestre pasado, a partir del anuncio de Draghi o algo así).


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

cie ya esta en 9,8 y tubacex y abengoa B probando nuevamente los 4 euros.

A mi las 2 compañías de tubos me encantan.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Peligroso, peligroso el DAX



El dax desde el 27 de mayo que no se mueve, pero algun dia tendra que empezar a moverse.


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Fcc +4,87!!!

Y sigo dentro en un x6 de apalanca, con los guevos de corbata pero protegido con un SL

A ver Soros que mierda asse


----------



## Chila (12 Jun 2014)

Joer fcc...


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Nadie me acompaña en FCC? Solo Soros

Es vender con la noticia hoy....

Estoy con el dedo en la "V"

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 10:58 ----------

Joder, rompio el maximo del dia, ahora 5,37% !!!

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 11:00 ----------

Que paren a Soros que se compra todo, y sus judios colegas le acompañaran !!!


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> investing lo da gratis no?
> 
> 
> y la app para android es genial



¿La app para Android da tiempo real gratis? La he probado y no esta mal pero no veo el tiempo real para las acciones.

*Retiro lo dicho. Parece que si tiene tiemnpo real.*


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿La app para Android da tiempo real gratis? La he probado y no esta mal pero no veo el tiempo real para las acciones.
> 
> *Retiro lo dicho. Parece que si tiene tiemnpo real.*



A mi da con demora de 15 minutos...


----------



## Krim (12 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Nadie me acompaña en FCC? Solo Soros
> 
> Es vender con la noticia hoy....
> 
> ...



De hecho, yo ando dentro desde los 15,98, aunque con poquito (i.e: Más miedo que vergüenza).


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

A por máximos del.día.nuevamente 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi da con demora de 15 minutos...



¿En todos los valores? Revisa que no te pase como a mi que los valores que tengo en «Portafolio» realmente no tenían movimiento por eso parecía que tenia un retraso de varios minutos.


----------



## docjones (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿En todos los valores? Revisa que no te pase como a mi que los valores que tengo en «Portafolio» realmente no tenían movimiento por eso parecía que tenia un retraso de varios minutos.



A mi en el portafolio me aparecen demorados. Para ver el tiempo real tengo que acceder al menú de la izquierda, tiempo real, y ahí entrar en las acciones.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿En todos los valores? Revisa que no te pase como a mi que los valores que tengo en «Portafolio» realmente no tenían movimiento por eso parecía que tenia un retraso de varios minutos.



eso es que llevas chicharros a tutiplen


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Yo estoy en FCC. Pero como soy pelin cagon, pues con no demasiada cosa.


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso es que llevas chicharros a tutiplen



Te equivocas, solo llevo dos valores y son del ibex, uno ya lo conocéis, GRF y el otro ACS.


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

ENG tampoco tiene tiempo real, tienes SAN, ITX,BBVA y alguno mas, al menos asi me aparece a mi...


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ENG tampoco tiene tiempo real, tienes SAN, ITX,BBVA y alguno mas, al menos asi me aparece a mi...



Pues ahora que lo dices igual tienes razón y solo tienen tiempo real los que aparecen en el menú «Acciones».


----------



## docjones (12 Jun 2014)

Ahí estamos. Para ver el tiempo real hay que marcar cfd-rt. No todos los valores lo tienen.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Te equivocas, solo llevo dos valores y son del ibex, uno ya lo conocéis, GRF y el otro ACS.



El mercado no cree en el plan de ACS: ganar 1.000 millones - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 03:33 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices igual tienes razón y solo tienen tiempo real los que aparecen en el menú «Acciones».



tienen los importantes, los otros 15min


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices igual tienes razón y solo tienen tiempo real los que aparecen en el menú «Acciones».



Eso parece si... y no todos solo algunos


----------



## docjones (12 Jun 2014)

Bueno, si queréis el continuo en tiempo real, tenéis ecobolsa.com (registrándose)


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Por cierto como veis enagas, con mas ganas de irse a la parte baja sobre los 21,2 que de tirar no?


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El mercado no cree en el plan de ACS: ganar 1.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 03:33 ----------



¿A estas alturas aun estamos con AF que lo explican todo? :XX:

34€ era mi objetivo pero mientras no me marque salida ahí sigo.



ane agurain dijo:


> tienen los importantes, los otros 15min



Y me acabo de dar cuenta que los que tienen tiempo real al lado del nombre aparece la palabra mágica «CFD»


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

Inditex divide sus títulos para defender su segundo puesto en la bolsa española - elEconomista.es


vamos, compren 
estoy fuera a 112,5 con plusvas

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 03:39 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Y me acabo de dar cuenta que los que tienen tiempo real al lado del nombre aparece la palabra mágica «CFD»



correcto, pero lo que más me gusta es lo de las noticias en RT y las previsiones


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

A mi me gustan los tubos.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 11:40 ----------

Pero como la mitad de las veces, igual estoy equivocado.


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> correcto, pero lo que más me gusta es lo de las noticias en RT y las previsiones



No me dejas de sorprenderme, desconecto del foro 2 meses y te me has convertido a analista/o fundamental :XX::XX:


----------



## rufus (12 Jun 2014)

Lo de inditex poniendo mas acciones como lo veis? Buen momento de entrar o atrapagacelas¿?

Yo no me atraia mucho pues voy por dividendo y es bajo, ademas los beneficios se estancan pero no se..


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2014)

Mirar el grafico que publica El economista

Inditex divide sus títulos para defender su segundo puesto en la bolsa española - elEconomista.es

de los bluechip del ibex hay uno que esta muy lejos de sus máximos (Telefonica) el resto todos en máximos o a un 10% de estarlo


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

cerramos larguitos de ayer 11095 en 11135 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No me dejas de sorprenderme, desconecto del foro 2 meses y te me has convertido a analista/o fundamental :XX::XX:



no no, no fundamentales.... pero las noticias hay que leerlas o no?



ITX me he salido hoy, no sé si seguirá, pero NO CREO, yo, que sea justo el momento... aunque con esta noticia....


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2014)

Petroleo bren en maximos desde mayo-junio del año pasado.

Preparen los bolsillos, que llega el verano.

Dos dias seguidos en rojo, ya casi ni me acordaba.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Lo de inditex poniendo mas acciones como lo veis? Buen momento de entrar o atrapagacelas¿?
> 
> Yo no me atraia mucho pues voy por dividendo y es bajo, ademas los beneficios se estancan pero no se..



Da igual porque es simplemente un desdoblamiento de las acciones.Va seguir creciendo igual solo que de ahora en adelante es de esperar que a los precios a los que cotiza tarde mas en revalorizarse, a no ser que empiecen a recomprar acciones.Por lo general con el tipo de negocio que tiene inditex (roce 40%)solo suele anotarse grandes subidas cuando el per esta muy por debajo de sus estimaciones de crecimiento (de media 20%) asi que es de esperar que mientras el per estimado no baje de esa cota no veamos otro ciclo alcista....el como lo consiga pues ya es otra historia

-creciendo mas de lo esperado
-Recomprando acciones
-Estancandose o cayendo en bolsa


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Chocolateros para mañana, o rompe el kumo en 2.01 o mucho riesgo de caer a 1,8x



ya la tenemos en 1,89... con riesgo de caer 1,84-1,835


todo esto que pongo según ichimoku, claro


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ITX me he salido hoy, no sé si seguirá, pero NO CREO, yo, que sea justo el momento... aunque con esta noticia....



No se cuando entraste pero si fue hace dos semanas yo hubiera mantenido, parece que quiere cambiar de tendencia.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No se cuando entraste pero si fue hace dos semanas yo hubiera mantenido, parece que quiere cambiar de tendencia.





días, pocos días.... metesaca rápido



nicolas correa, volumen y rompe 1,50..... investigo y.... chicharrada.info


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2014)

Paro los amigos zeltiberos, que estamos en dias felices por fín, despues de tando sufrir...y de momento.






Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora AF para Ecotrader. - 12/06/14 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

El Dax jugandose la mandrilada...king size


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos de ayer 11095 en 11135 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:



menudo trolaco con suerte :Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Salí de Fcc, 17,61 no pudo con los 17,8 plus al bolsillo! mucho stress estar apalancado 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Cuidado con Iraq

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuidado con Iraq
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora para el veranito una subida del petroleo y su consecuente subida de carburantes son subidas sanas.

Pero esta vez lo de Irak se ha ido de las manos.


----------



## garpie (12 Jun 2014)

Qué tentadora se está poniendo la Philips... -2,77%


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

Mozilla lanza en India su smartphone con Firefox OS por 18 euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## IRobot (12 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> A IAG la está arrastrando hoy Lufthansa que cae ahora un 13.26% :8:



Los de Invertia llevan un poco de retraso en algunas noticias...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

¿No hablábamos el otro día de cierta burbuja en el sector de las aerolíneas?

:: ::


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Pásate más a menudo Ponzi. Que salvo trolacos varios no tengo con quien discutir. Y ahora que me das pie...




ponzi dijo:


> Da igual porque es simplemente un desdoblamiento de las acciones.Va seguir creciendo igual solo que de ahora en adelante es de esperar que a los precios a los que cotiza tarde mas en revalorizarse, a no ser que empiecen a recomprar acciones.Por lo general con el tipo de negocio que tiene inditex (roce 40%)solo suele anotarse grandes subidas cuando el per esta muy por debajo de sus estimaciones de crecimiento (de media 20%) asi que es de esperar que mientras el per estimado no baje de esa cota no veamos otro ciclo alcista....el como lo consiga pues ya es otra historia
> 
> -creciendo mas de lo esperado
> -Recomprando acciones
> -Estancandose o cayendo en bolsa



Hay otro motivo y puede ser relevante de cara a final de año. La caída del €. De momento no pierde los 1,35 con respecto al dólar. Sin embargo una devaluación al 1,30 o por debajo aumentaría significativamente los beneficios de las empresas en las que un % importante de ingresos son en moneda foránea.
ITX por fundamentales ahora mismo no tiene nada que ofrecer al inversor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jun 2014)

seguís pensando entrar en Airbus si llega a 50?????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2014)

Verdes dias desde Granada de nuevo,

ayer estuve por Cadiz y muy bonito sitio lo que vi por la costa, quizas sea como Almeria que de tanto aire acabas loco, pero con la cartera llena debe ser un sitio muy placido para vivir.

Respecto a la bolsa, yo de comprar ya dije que compraria Bankinter, Inditex y Amazon. Quizas cuando vuelva a casa y vea la liquidez me anime.


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Pásate más a menudo Ponzi. Que salvo trolacos varios no tengo con quien discutir. Y ahora que me das pie...
> 
> ...



Veo dificil que el euro siga bajando con la balanza por cuenta corriente de la zona euro disparada.

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_PUBLIC/2-06062014-AP/EN/2-06062014-AP-EN.PDF


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿No hablábamos el otro día de cierta burbuja en el sector de las aerolíneas?
> 
> :: ::



Menuda ha liado la iberia alemana. Esto con el eurusd a 1,3 no pasaba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

Chinazo, cadih es una maravilla, salvo la zona de chiringuitos gaylos que frecuenta FranR.

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2014)

joder me han llamado del banco que he pasado la pasta de los largos del ibex que si quiero un depósito al 1.25%, me bacilan?

menudo pais......los bancos dando creditos al 9% y depositos al 1


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, cadih es una maravilla, salvo la zona de chiringuitos gaylos que frecuenta FranR.
> 
> ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Estuve por dos-tres sitios y lo que vi me gusto mucho, un sitio tranquilo y con el mar de fondo. Ah, y el pueblo de la mas grande, que mi mujer me llevo a verlo, todo para ver una estatua. ¿Porque no le compraria un bolso en lugar de las anarosas? ¿Porque? 

Esta tarde ruta hasta el valle del zalabi y se acabo el viaje. DON, respect to much tu tierra.

Tirenme esas inditexes y amazones, que igual la semana que viene compro algunas.


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias desde Granada de nuevo,
> 
> ayer estuve por Cadiz y muy bonito sitio lo que vi por la costa, quizas sea como Almeria que de tanto aire acabas loco, pero con la cartera llena debe ser un sitio muy placido para vivir.
> 
> Respecto a la bolsa, yo de comprar ya dije que compraria Bankinter, Inditex y Amazon. Quizas cuando vuelva a casa y vea la liquidez me anime.



Iberdrolas, cuanto antes. 
Y no vendas a menos de 6,50 que es regalarlas.

Y Ferrovial.

Heathrow (Ferrovial) logra un récord de pasajeros en mayo, con 6,2 millones usuarios

Heathrow (Ferrovial) logra un récord de pasajeros en mayo, con 6,2 millones usuarios - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> seguís pensando entrar en Airbus si llega a 50?????



Espero equivocarme, porque estoy sin tools.








Repampanos ... 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh re-fuck!!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1r_Yjrzzsl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C.BALE (12 Jun 2014)

Hay sabe algo de la reforma gasista??
Puede afectar a Enagas muy negativamente o está descontado?


----------



## egarenc (12 Jun 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> Hay sabe algo de la reforma gasista??
> Puede afectar a Enagas muy negativamente o está descontado?



Le va a afectar....vendan vendan, a ver si las vuelvo a pillar a 18 :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

Los datos de empleo en USA han sido mejores de lo esperado.
Gato mantenga esos cortos. Ya le pagaremos nosotros las chelitas si no llega a final de mes.


----------



## mpbk (12 Jun 2014)

menudo subidon el oil, mañana la gasolina a 1.5


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> Hay sabe algo de la reforma gasista??
> Puede afectar a Enagas muy negativamente o está descontado?



Yo entiendo que con la no subida que está pegando está descontado ucrania+mala regulación, ahora mismo me parece de los valores más baratos del ibex, pero claro por algo es.
De todas formas edito para decir que me estoy planteando seriemente salir (cartera cp/mp) tiene pinta de que se va a los 21,20 y luego mas abajo, no se le ve con nada de fuerza la verdad...
Alguna otra opinión sobre el valor? Ane el kometxitxis dice algo?


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

Maese ... Pollastre .... Digales algo .... que en DAX se va a meter alguno en un lio ....

Ahora mismo desde hace 2-3 dias y esta semana se esta trazando el final del verano y el otoño-invierno, y van a haber buenas "pilladas". De todas formas, aqui todo el mundo viene "llorao"...

Figuras "de libro".

FranR tiene que estar muy ocupado diciendo... siyalodeciayo ....

Minino:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los datos de empleo en USA han sido mejores de lo esperado.
> Gato mantenga esos cortos. Ya le pagaremos nosotros las chelitas si no llega a final de mes.



Yo soy MV el owned :no: 

anda que si tuvieras que pagarme las chelitas el que no hibas a llegar a fin de mes serias tu julai :o


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iberdrolas, cuanto antes.
> Y no vendas a menos de 6,50 que es regalarlas.
> 
> Y Ferrovial.
> ...



Tono veo que sigues en IBE, tanto como 6,5 para época de dividendos? 



Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 15:39 ----------

Irak ayudará a recortar 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

relaxing before world cup...







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

cerramos cortos 11135 en 11085 y cargamos largos con tres cojones :no:

Pirata cuidaico con los tibus :vomito:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> relaxing before world cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[tono style on]

¿no pretenderá hacernos creer que eso es el océano, verdad? 

En Galicia a eso que pone usted lo llaman pantano... y de pantanos saben un rato. Cualquier cosa que no tenga su fosa de Marianas o su triángulo de las Bermudas no puede ser llamado Mar...

[tono style off]


----------



## Cantor (12 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> [tono style on]
> 
> ¿no pretenderá hacernos creer que eso es el océano, verdad?
> 
> ...



océano no, es el mar Mediterráneo.... Pirata por donde andas? Motril-Almuñecar-? o te has fugado de Granada provincia?


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *
> Pirata cuidaico con los tibus :vomito:*



Ese es un honor que Vuecencia no se ha ganado todavia


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> océano no, es el mar Mediterráneo.... Pirata por donde andas? Motril-Almuñecar-? o te has fugado de Granada provincia?



yaaaa.... pero si pongo mar... y hablo de las marianas... alguno me diria que esas están en un océano... 8:

coño, no me estropee la gracia... :

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

moska como siempre no te enteras de na chaval :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> [tono style on]
> 
> ¿no pretenderá hacernos creer que eso es el océano, verdad?
> 
> ...



¿se ven rocas con percebes?
se ven mariscadoras buscando almejas en la playa?
alguna batea de mejillones a media distancia?
¿algún barco pesquero faenando?
¿alguna planeadora realizando labores de importación?

eso ni es una playa ni es nada, es un paisaje muerto marciano


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> moska como siempre no te enteras de na chaval :rolleye:



En el fondo Vuecencia sabe que le "admiro"???????. Oiga que siempre sale en mis comics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! benga el thanks!!!!!


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿se ven rocas con percebes?
> se ven mariscadoras buscando almejas en la playa?
> alguna batea de mejillones a media distancia?
> ¿algún barco pesquero faenando?
> ...



Lo reconozco, no le hago sombra... :XX:

E igual hasta le doy la razón... 

...y para activar la circulación sanguínea... nada como las gélidas aguas del atlántico abierto...

Ahora que... allí no tendrán almejas... pero tienen unas gambas... (pocas pero algunas quedan)

Ah! y planeadoras seguro-seguro que no faltan...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Uy, uy....


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2014)

el ibex rarito, rarito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

Hay bateas, piscifactorias, veleros y sile echas imaginación, planeadoras full of hash y pateras pagapensiones ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy, uy....



Pero bueno!! No le da vergüenza??? Tocarse aquí delante de todos...!!

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

A un pasito de "¿por qué me metí en esto?..."


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias desde Granada de nuevo,
> 
> ayer estuve por Cadiz y muy bonito sitio lo que vi por la costa, quizas sea como Almeria que de tanto aire acabas loco, pero con la cartera llena debe ser un sitio muy placido para vivir.
> 
> Respecto a la bolsa, yo de comprar ya dije que compraria Bankinter, Inditex y Amazon. Quizas cuando vuelva a casa y vea la liquidez me anime.



Si te pillas un zulaco en Valde-bobos bien pegado a los gitanacos de Valdefuentes y además entras a saco en Amazon, te damos el premio al jinberzor del mes ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)




----------



## Cantor (12 Jun 2014)

por cierto a ver si algún alma caritativa me da luz... :rolleye:

tengo una foto pa ponerla de avatar (a ver si llego a tiempo de que Tono no crea que soy multi o troll o ambos). Primero me dice que tiene muchos pixeles y hay que limitarla a 120x120. Vale, la limito, y entonces parece que sí... pero al guardar cambios me dice que "la subida fracasó" y se queda tan pancho el server, pensando solo en cuándo se volverá a colapsar o qué se yo

alguna pista? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)




----------



## Crash (12 Jun 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> por cierto a ver si algún alma caritativa me da luz... :rolleye:
> 
> tengo una foto pa ponerla de avatar (a ver si llego a tiempo de que Tono no crea que soy multi o troll o ambos). Primero me dice que tiene muchos pixeles y hay que limitarla a 120x120. Vale, la limito, y entonces parece que sí... pero al guardar cambios me dice que "la subida fracasó" y se queda tan pancho el server, pensando solo en cuándo se volverá a colapsar o qué se yo
> 
> alguna pista? ienso:



¿Demasiados KB?

En mi panel de control pone: Nota: El tamaño máximo de tu imagen personal es de 300 por 180 píxeles o 19,5 KB (Kilobytes) (cualquiera que sea más pequeña).


----------



## Cantor (12 Jun 2014)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Demasiados KB?
> 
> En mi panel de control pone: Nota: El tamaño máximo de tu imagen personal es de 300 por 180 píxeles o 19,5 KB (Kilobytes) (cualquiera que sea más pequeña).



gracias, 1.6KB.... :´( calopez no quiere ver mi foto...
la extensión es .jpg o la cambio a .jpeg y nada, lo mismo


----------



## Robopoli (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿No hablábamos el otro día de cierta burbuja en el sector de las aerolíneas?
> 
> 
> 
> :: ::




Como panes hoyga!! :ouch:
a ver hasta donde llega el recorte pero cuando acabe entrar en empresas como DAL con buen P/E puede ser una buen opción ienso:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (12 Jun 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> gracias, 1.6KB.... :´( calopez no quiere ver mi foto...
> la extensión es .jpg o la cambio a .jpeg y nada, lo mismo



Prueba más cosas, a subirla a un servidor externo tipo imageshack o similares y selecciona subirlo desde un servidor externo en vez de desde tu PC. O prueba otras imágenes.


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> gracias, 1.6KB.... :´( calopez no quiere ver mi foto...
> la extensión es .jpg o la cambio a .jpeg y nada, lo mismo



:bla::bla: excusas. inocho:
El filtro antitroll de Calopez te ha pillado.

(súbela a un servidor externo como te han comentado, tinypic o similares y pones el enlace)


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2014)

acercandonos a 1934(c)....... de MM 
a ver que hacen


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> acercandonos a 1934(c)....... de MM
> a ver que hacen



De momento rebotar...veo la mano de Luis


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De momento rebotar...veo la mano de Luis



Si no le meten gasolina, va a tener muy mala pinta el tema..


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

prosegur guanea


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si no le meten gasolina, va a tener muy mala pinta el tema..



Según creo recordar con el SP por encima de 194x dijo que harían peticiones en 1934, así que el nivel parece ser que estaba previsto.

Ahora veremos esas peticiones hasta donde empujan....de momento a 38. Si las mantienen van a por máximos. :cook:


----------



## Tono (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay bateas, piscifactorias, veleros y sile echas imaginación, planeadoras full of hash y pateras pagapensiones ::



Y aún esperarás que sea portada del National geographic.
Anda, que te has lucido.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> relaxing before world cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pirata nociones básicas de fotografía....si en un paisaje el cielo es aburrido, sin nubes ni pajarracos.....hay que darle más importancia a la parte baja de la foto.

SALUCIO


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Hitler acaba de ocupar Checoslovaquia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Empatico (12 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> relaxing before world cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tampoco es tan fea la foto. Seguro que mas de uno os la habéis puesto de fondo de pantalla.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata nociones básicas de fotografía....si en un paisaje el cielo es aburrido, sin nubes ni pajarracos.....hay que darle más importancia a la parte baja de la foto.
> 
> SALUCIO



Esas eran las pautas clásicas, Guyru es artista avant la lettre


----------



## Xiux (12 Jun 2014)

Aunque estoy fuera, buen cierre de FCC

BolsaCanaria dice

BolsaCanaria .info | Soros puede estar detrás del subidón de FCC hoy

subida a 19€


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

MV lea sus mp's


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

respondido chavalin


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> MV lea sus mp's



Tenga cuidado, los gatos suelen comer moscas entre birra y birla


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> MV lea sus mp's



no joda!!! mensajitos privados con el gato???


----------



## tarrito (12 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata nociones básicas de fotografía....si en un paisaje el cielo es aburrido, sin nubes ni pajarracos.....hay que darle más importancia a la parte baja de la foto.
> 
> SALUCIO



mis dieses Fran
+
el tío metío en bolsa ... y no me utiliza las proporciones del número aúreo para sacar afotos :no: :ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> no joda!!! mensajitos privados con el gato???


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata nociones básicas de fotografía....si en un paisaje el cielo es aburrido, sin nubes ni pajarracos.....hay que darle más importancia a la parte baja de la foto.
> 
> SALUCIO





si en el mar hay un gordaco tripón flotando, a veces es mejor sacar el cielo 


https://fotografiaperfecta.wordpress.com/tag/horizonte/


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

El SP está otra vez en 34.

Será el rebote o la visita al pisito de abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

O le meten gasolina...o se les va de las manos,,


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Es el pitróleo... el pitróleo... ya...

Una vez más...

"Las noticias siguen al canal y no el canal a las noticias" (Ave, Pollastre...)

Y, por supuesto, gracias una vez más, a nuestro leoncio de cabecera...





Por cierto... que parece lógico pensar... que el precio del carbón... suba tambien... o al menos rompa la tendencia estacional a la baja... y si la subida es mínimanente sostenida... pues...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Bonita trolleada USAna


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Hitler todavia no ha ganado las elecciones.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 19:30 ----------

El eiil esta haciendo pupa

Brent Oil Price | Brent Oil Futures - Investing.com


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hitler todavia no ha ganado las elecciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 19:30 ----------
> 
> ...




Eso, ahora a deshacer el eje cronológico de nuevo...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

hace 1 mes tuvimos Ucrania para corregir
ahora tenemos Irak


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Lo de Iraq puede acabar muchisimo peor, o no, quien sabe.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)




----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

uf que palo, reentreé en 34 pensando que ya estábamos.... y no.

MM ilustrenos


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

NO se fíe de mí... pero una vez cruzado... yo diría que bajar y bajar...


Si efectivamente los gordos han estado saliendo inadvertidamente, ahora, cuando los demás se den cuenta de que esto baja y que están solos... glub...!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> uf que palo, reentreé en 34 pensando que ya estábamos.... y no.
> 
> MM ilustrenos



Fran hablaba de posibilidad...ciertamente pinta muy chungo

A lo que me asoma el DAX desde el barranco,... no tiene precio



Spoiler



"Escapad, insensatos"


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)




----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fran hablaba de posibilidad...ciertamente pinta muy chungo
> 
> A lo que me asoma el DAX desde el barranco,... no tiene precio
> 
> ...



SL y que el destino decida 

Oftopic: "Hingenieros, yo os Hinvoco"

Alguien conoce Idom?. Han llamado a la "niña"


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2014)

"La" ingeniería... he oído de todo, bueno, regular y menos bueno...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

El SP ha hecho unas Niagaras perfectas...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

en 0.74 cierra gap y es el fibo38 de la subida
pero 0,73 es el kumo mañana por abajo, a ver si aguanta y rebotin? pero la pinta de la vela de hoy en principio es de continuidad bajista


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2014)

El VIX está subiendo con ganas aunque sigue estando en un nivel bajo todavía.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

Nam, llevas DIA aún?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2014)

Bueno mis bienamadas gacelillas , empieza el mundial , futbol del bueno chavales , del que merece verse :Baile:

voy a por unos botellines de heineken y bacardi pa los cubalibres :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Bueno mis bienamadas gacelillas , empieza el mundial , futbol del bueno chavales , del que merece verse :Baile:
> 
> voy a por unos botellines de heineken y bacardi pa los cubalibres :Baile:



¿Bacar*DICK* ?







::


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2014)

Acciona pinta muy bien. Si el mercado no le da por joder tiene tirón al alza, está rompiendo los últimos máximos y veremos si confirma en las próximas sesiones.

FCC ha chocado contra la resistencia. El gráfico no pinta mal y la veo bien pero tanto ruido en torno a ella mosquea mucho.

Fersa hay que vigilarla. Le falta volumen para animarse del todo y volver a mirar al norte.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

BMEros, estamos en el fio38 de la subida, y el rsi en el limite de no romper, a vigilar







pero como hemos tocado la banda de arriba, deberíamos ahora tocar la de abajo






---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 12:27 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Fersa hay que vigilarla. Le falta volumen para animarse del todo y volver a mirar al norte.



andan los chicharreros dentro

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 12:28 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Bueno mis bienamadas gacelillas , empieza el mundial , futbol del bueno chavales , del que merece verse :Baile:
> 
> voy a por unos botellines de heineken y bacardi pa los cubalibres :Baile:



Aquí unos burbus en Brasil






---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 12:35 ----------

ARCELOR, mucho cuidado


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Hoy he ganado lo que perdi ayer

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 20:41 ----------

Cualquuer dia vendo todo y lo meto en ladtillos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 20:42 ----------

Me han contado que eso es un nversion segura

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 20:44 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Nam, llevas DIA aún?



Si, y ni puta idea que hacer, mantengo plusvalias pero tiene una pinta horrible.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2014)

NH Hoteles está cada vez mejor, no descarto meterme en los próximos días.

Zeltia en los 3 euros, va a dar alegrías pero primero debe dejar atrás los últimos máximos que los tiene ahí mismo así que pronto veremos el desenlace.


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

Que os parece Mapfre?

Algun suicida meteria pasta en Iberia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 20:49 ----------

Alguno de vosotros se lee balances, cuentas de resultados y auditorias?

Sabeis si hay alguna forma gratuita de acceder a las cuentas e infornacion del registro mercantil de las empresas cotizadas? 

Esta todo en la CNMV?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garpie (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros se lee balances, cuentas de resultados y auditorias?
> 
> Sabeis si hay alguna forma gratuita de acceder a las cuentas e infornacion del registro mercantil de las empresas cotizadas?
> 
> ...



En el propio sitio web de las empresas , en la sección de accionistas e inversores, encontrarás la información financiera completa (Cuentas Anuales, informes trimestrales, etc)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Jun 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> NH Hoteles está cada vez mejor, no descarto meterme en los próximos días.
> 
> Zeltia en los 3 euros, va a dar alegrías pero primero debe dejar atrás los últimos máximos que los tiene ahí mismo así que pronto veremos el desenlace.



NH continua muy endeudada (5 veces Ebitda) hay que vigilar que se vaya cumpliendo el plan estratégico


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> NH continua muy endeudada (5 veces Ebitda) hay que vigilar que se vaya cumpliendo el plan estratégico




En los fundamentales no suelo entrar per está bien saberlo. Gracias.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que os parece Mapfre?
> 
> Algun suicida meteria pasta en Iberia?
> 
> ...






iberia?






Yo esperaba a que tocase 4,60 aprox... pero con riesgo de que caiga a 4,35

todo sea que rebote mañana ::

si ahcemos caso al cci, parece que dice que rompe antes que el rsi, o igual está dentro del margen y hay que esperar un rebotin... esperar fuera MAÑANA en espera es lo más prudente

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 13:37 ----------

*Por qué me he salido de ITX con mi %???*

Solución:


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

Después de 2 meses desconectado me he dado cuenta que ya no se habla de los indicadores de tamagochi, ¿que ha pasado con ellos?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Después de 2 meses desconectado me he dado cuenta que ya no se habla de los indicadores de tamagochi, ¿que ha pasado con ellos?



Han sido desplazados por el comechichis


----------



## Krim (12 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> SL y que el destino decida
> 
> Oftopic: "Hingenieros, yo os Hinvoco"
> 
> Alguien conoce Idom?. Han llamado a la "niña"



¿Un privado al respecto es mucho pedir? He trabajado con ellos...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/tal...ket-to-be--a-ticking-time-bomb-213658733.html
This chart shows the market to be 'a ticking time bomb'


Yo también les conozco un poco :: a los de IDOM y a los de SENER también

::

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 13:58 ----------

Decloban, puedes mirarme NAT y MTBA a ver qué te parecen por AT... indicadores los veo neutrales bajistas con ganas de realizar plusvas a priemra hora


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban, puedes mirarme NAT y MTBA...os pero claro mi análisis es a medio plazo ;)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata nociones básicas de fotografía....si en un paisaje el cielo es aburrido, sin nubes ni pajarracos.....hay que darle más importancia a la parte baja de la foto.
> 
> SALUCIO



La parte de abajo salía el tiburón del piratón ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Que suerte ha tenido Croacia..buf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

El mundo se divide entre dos tipos de personas:




Empatico dijo:


> Pues tampoco es tan fea la foto. Seguro que mas de uno os la habéis puesto de fondo de pantalla.











Ajetreo dijo:


> Esas eran las pautas clásicas, Guyru es artista avant la lettre






gente con conosimiento




Monlovi dijo:


> mis dieses Fran
> +
> el tío metío en bolsa ... y no me utiliza las proporciones del número aúreo para sacar afotos :no: :ouch:



Tiparraco sin pisca de conosimiento ni humildá

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> En el propio sitio web de las empresas , en la sección de accionistas e inversores, encontrarás la información financiera completa (Cuentas Anuales, informes trimestrales, etc)



En la CNMV aparece mucho mas detallado el balance que en la pagina de las empresas. No suelem colgar en sus paginas los balances que tienen que presentar en la CNMV.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (12 Jun 2014)

La Proporción Áurea: Qué Es y Cómo Puede Ayudarte en la Composición de tus Fotos

son dié-mil peetas Joze Luí ... y no te fío más :no:


tenga piedad con los gifs :X


----------



## Chila (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de Iraq puede acabar muchisimo peor, o no, quien sabe.



Como ucrania, siria , libia...


----------



## garpie (12 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En la CNMV aparece mucho mas detallado el balance que en la pagina de las empresas. No suelem colgar en sus paginas los balances que tienen que presentar en la CNMV.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Mas detalle que en la Cuentas Anuales (balance, cuenta de resultados, Memoria, estado de flujos de efectivo...) elaboradas por la empresa (las que se aprueban en la JGA y que te podrás descargar en la sección de accionistas, no la informacion resumida que te presentan en la web) no lo tendrás en ningun sitio.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2014)

Que verguenza de penalti!!

jo jo


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

decloban, estoy dentro desde hace 15 días, con un +10% aprox en cada una... hace tiempo que me hubiera salido, pero es que como todo iba para arriba...

por diario, me dice agotamiento
por semanal me dan entrada los 2, mira la rsi14 y macd adelantados, desde abajo

natra lastran resultados y sobre todo precio del cacao
mtba ladrillo 100%

gracias por análisis


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que verguenza de penalti!!
> 
> jo jo



Robos sanos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 23:28 ----------

Los atteros pro algo de eng?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

vaya baño del VLC al barsa en bcn


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

Buffff robo a mano armada.

Pero es que si pierde Brasil queman medio amazonas!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban, estoy dentro desde hace 15 días, con un +10% aprox en cada una... hace tiempo que me hubiera salido, pero es que como todo iba para arriba...



Date cuenta que ninguna de los dos ha sido capaz de superar el MM30. Algún día la superaran pero ¿sera pronto?.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Jun 2014)

La mujer de Frank de la Jungla ir? 15 a?os a prisi?n por 0,2 gramos de coca . El Correo

0.2 GRAMOS de coca = 15 años en una cárcel thai


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

Mas robos sanos ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2014)

Mais roubo!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Topongo (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La mujer de Frank de la Jungla ir? 15 a?os a prisi?n por 0,2 gramos de coca . El Correo
> 
> 0.2 GRAMOS de coca = 15 años en una cárcel thai



Que sobrada.... 
A una conocida que ha ido a un tema al consulado bhrarein la han mandado a casa de forma educada por enseñar el hombro
Edito para decir que el.movil me ha petado que le han dicho que si eso pasa alli latigazos y carcel...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (12 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La mujer de Frank de la Jungla ir? 15 a?os a prisi?n por 0,2 gramos de coca . El Correo
> 
> 0.2 GRAMOS de coca = 15 años en una cárcel thai



Extraído de un comentario de meneame:



> De un amigo suyo, visto en Facebook:
> 
> Mi nombre es Manel y vivo en Asia ya hace casi 30 años. En Tailandia llevo 18 años y aunque no me trato con mucha gente española más que turistas que vienen por aquí, conozco a Frank y a su familia hace casi 10. Solamente quería hablar en su nombre ya que nilél ni su familia hablarán. No porque no quieran sino porque no pueden. Para hacerlo corto quiero que la gente sepa que Frank lleva muchos anos trabajando en destapar mafias de trafico de animales entre Tailandia, Laos y Myarmar.
> Hace aproximadamente 9 meses destapó una mafia de trafico de tigres entre un templo de monjes y Myarmar y se encontró con una gran pared que era el Director general de la policía de la zona norte. Sé muy bien esto porque tuvo que dimitir o le dimitieron y ese hecho nos ha afectado a todos los profesionales que trabajamos en la protección de animales aquí en Tailandia. A partir de ese momento su familia ha sido perseguida de una manera brutal y por aquí en la zona donde vivo se dice que el accidente que tuvo de helicóptero no fue tal accidente y que el oficial que pilotaba estaba pagado para pegar un tiro a Frank y dejarle caer en medio de la selva. Por qué creéis que no se hizo eco del accidente en Tailandia y en cambio en Myarmar salieron noticias de que apareció un hombre con un tiro en el hombro en medio de la selva y luego el helicóptero accidentado pero sin rastro del piloto.
> ...



Condenan a 15 años de cárcel a la mujer de 'Frank de la Jungla' por tráfico de droga


----------



## Namreir (12 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> Mas detalle que en la Cuentas Anuales (balance, cuenta de resultados, Memoria, estado de flujos de efectivo...) elaboradas por la empresa (las que se aprueban en la JGA y que te podrás descargar en la sección de accionistas, no la informacion resumida que te presentan en la web) no lo tendrás en ningun sitio.



Yo me referia a si habia alguna forma de informarse como evolucionan los balances sin terner que esperar al informe anual de la correspondiente junta de accionistas. No se si me he explicado. Por ejemplo, los informes semestrales estan mucho mas detallado en la CNMV que lo que suelen colgar en la pagina web y muchas operaciones que tienen que comunicarlas a la CNMV no aparecen en la pagina web.

Por ejemplo:

De TUBACEX en la pagina web del primer semestre de 2013 te encuentras esto:

http://www.tubacex.es/media_publica...Presentacion Resultados Tubacex 1S 2013_7.pdf

Y en la CNMV te encuentras esto:

http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={14e752fb-5431-4851-8d21-042405f1455d}

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 23:50 ----------

O por ejemplo, las participaciones que tenga una empresa en un momento cualquiera, sin tener que esperar un año a la siguiente junta general de accionistas. ¿Hay alguna forma de saberlo sin pasar por registro?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2014)

Brasil nos roba!!

Independencia ya!!

oh, wait...


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mais roubo!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Guanos días.

La tranquilidad está en máximos.

Es viernes .... vamos con una afoto para el veranito


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

gracias bertok por rellenar pa que pueda poner mi post en el primer lugar de la nueva pagina inocho:

seguimos atacando la resistencia 11150-11200 , creo que tendremos finalmente pullbackcito al 10800 ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> gracias bertok por rellenar pa que pueda poner mi post en el primer lugar de la nueva pagina inocho:
> 
> seguimos atacando la resistencia 11150-11200 , creo que tendremos finalmente pullbackcito al 10800 ienso:



Jato, tienes que recuperar tu prestigio ::::

Llevas unos días recibiendo una somanta de palos que no sé como sigues posteando 8:8:8:

Pinta otra cuña joer :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2014)

si es que todo el gremio se ha unido para atacarme :ouch:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es que todo el gremio se ha unido para atacarme :ouch:



Si es que no aciertas ni una :XX::XX::XX:

En los US se dice que el fracaso fortalece, gallu debes de ser de acero ::::::


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, tienes que recuperar tu prestigio ::::
> 
> Llevas unos días recibiendo una somanta de palos que no sé como sigues posteando 8:8:8:
> 
> Pinta otra cuña joer :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo diría que el jato lo esta haciendo como nunca. No se yo si le valoras en su justa medida..

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2014)

Petroescalada como hacia tiempo.

Viernes terminal (al menos para mi :.


----------



## Namreir (13 Jun 2014)

Brent en 113,9

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

M-arcelo-r puede estar haciendo en diario una conocida figura chartista


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

joer como sube el oil.........jojojojo

y el ibex sali en máx y ya ha recortado 200pips,...


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> M-arcelo-r puede estar haciendo en diario una conocida figura chartista



Figura chartista no sé, pero lo que sí está haciendo es una pandorada en mi trasero.


----------



## IRobot (13 Jun 2014)

Ya se comentó por aquí que el sector Petróleos estaba pepón. Ahora con Iraq se ha acabado de disparar. 
Esas Repsolesh tirando del Ibex! :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (13 Jun 2014)

Si lo de Iraq al final quesa confinado al area Mosul - Baghdad, yodo quesara en un susto si no .......

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias

Imtech sigue su calvario.... 1,01

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (13 Jun 2014)

Consejo sobre Mapfre

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 10:08 ----------

Que opinais?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2014)

Carguen Matildes, que se les va a escapar el tren.


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

venga largos ibex, 1eurxpip solo


----------



## IRobot (13 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Consejo sobre Mapfre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que la mejora de la deuda española con la prima de riesgo y las palabras de Draghi la impulsarían con más fuerza pero la sigo viendo renqueante. La vigilo por si supera los 3.15 al cierre.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Jun 2014)

morning !

Pandoro sigue viajando en avión (IAG) :ouch:

Compren unas Zeltias por Espanha!


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning !
> 
> Pandoro sigue viajando en avión (IAG) :ouch:
> 
> Compren unas Zeltias por Espanha!



estoy por comprar, estan en soporte right now


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Consejo sobre Mapfre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



espera fuera, que se está más calentito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2014)

Ni idea días,

a los que seais socios de Fnac o lo podeis hacer para esta oferta, creo que se había comentado por el hilo, me parece por lo visto buen precio, yo he caído. Ya dire que tal.

Microsoft Surface Pro 128 GB Tablet 10,6" Windows 8 - Fnac.es - Tablet


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2014)

Que velotes!!

Claramente el mercado esta en modo "a ber estudiao"


----------



## Xiux (13 Jun 2014)

Buen Dia,

Que ha pasado en Eon, vaya disparada tiene hoy !!!

FCC troleando otra vez, se acabó el efecto Soros por unos días, a corregir toca


----------



## Chila (13 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> estoy por comprar, estan en soporte right now



Que yo sepa, ya habias comprado.
Seguro que vendiste en maximos, claro.

Iberdrola como un tiro. Y 15 dias de mundial con publicidad por todos los lados.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2014)

Egarenc, Ya encontré al forero de rankia

20000 imtech a 1,65

Turnaround - Royal Imtech (55/56) - Rankia

Están moviendo los cortos prácticamente a diario pero siguen al mismo nivel

shortsell.nl


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que velotes!!
> 
> Claramente el mercado esta en modo "a ber estudiao"



La caida se mascaba toda la semana.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2014)

Topongo, manifiéstese.
De momento Enagas comportándose.


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ni idea días,
> 
> a los que seais socios de Fnac o lo podeis hacer para esta oferta, creo que se había comentado por el hilo, me parece por lo visto buen precio, yo he caído. Ya dire que tal.
> 
> Microsoft Surface Pro 128 GB Tablet 10,6" Windows 8 - Fnac.es - Tablet



Hombre... a ese precio está muy muy bien....

Pero... acaban de presentar la Suface Pro 3 y creo que sale a la venta el 20 de junio... no sé yo...

Ya le puse que yo me hice con la Surface 2 Pro de 256 Gb y 8GB...

Entre la mía y esta nueva sólo veo 3 diferencias destacables:

-las dimensiones , la nueva trae pantalla de 12" en lugar de las 10", pero ajustan el tamaño del marco con lo que en realidad crece muy poco. Además la nueva es más delgada y pesa como 20% menos... todo un logro.

- el soporte, en la mía el soporte tiene 2 posiciones. En la nueva el soporte es completamente flexible. muy bien.

- autonomía, la nueva trae mayor autonomía.


En cuando a prestaciones, las dos tienen exactamente las mismas, aunque parece que de las pruebas que han hecho, la nueva se calienta más. El precio, tambien por el estilo.

La verdad es que... habiéndome comprado la mía hace un mes... me jode un poco... todo indicaba que lo que iban a sacar ahora era una versión "mini" y nos han salido con esto...

Estoy pensando en liquidar seminueva la mía y comprarme la nueva... pero calculo que eso me supone unos 400 euros extras... sobre un precio que no es precisamente barato. Igual es pecar "un poquito" de nerd y porqueyolovalgismo...


----------



## Durmiente (13 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que velotes!!
> 
> Claramente el mercado esta en modo "a ber estudiao"



Son sus "correcciones sanas" y "hay que respetarlas"


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Topongo, manifiéstese.
> De momento Enagas comportándose.



Manifiestome , pero como ando algo gafe últimamente. ...
A ver si superamos resistencia aprovechando el tiron .

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

Llego al curro, simulo la idea que se me ocurrió en la playa y quedo como un campeón! 


Por ciert, ya nos han _colao_ el primero......


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Topongo, manifiéstese.
> De momento Enagas comportándose.



Pa qué habre hablao...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Jun 2014)

Si, no han colao el primero...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2014)

@atman gracias por la exlicacion, en este campo soy un usuario medio-bajo, que no le saca todo el rendimiento a estos aparatos. Como se puede devolver, igual si veo que no me hago ire a por otra. Como he visto el correo y la oferta y despues de googlear 5 minutos me he lanzado.

Tambien estoy esperando al nuevo movil de amazon. Dios creo que me ha picado de nuevo el virus de los cachibaches electronicos...:´(

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 12:27 ----------

oranje-toreadors...y algunos se quejan de El Mundo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

nicolas correa:

ayer algún chicharrero entrando al romper los 1,50
ahora: -8% desde entonces


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de allí con la Oranje es de locos!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

La libra se dispara y alcanza el nivel más alto en 19 meses frente al euro | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS


El Banco de Inglaterra advierte del aumento de los tipos antes de lo esperado | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

ola wapiximos, el ibex en soporte y usa le quedaria bajada..


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)




----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Jun 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

yeniiiiiiiiiiii



nam: iberia?


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @atman gracias por la exlicacion, en este campo soy un usuario medio-bajo, que no le saca todo el rendimiento a estos aparatos. Como se puede devolver, igual si veo que no me hago ire a por otra. Como he visto el correo y la oferta y despues de googlear 5 minutos me he lanzado.
> 
> Tambien estoy esperando al nuevo movil de amazon. Dios creo que me ha picado de nuevo el virus de los cachibaches electronicos...:´(
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que los precios no tienen nada que ver... de 300 a 1.300... este... o realmente lo usa o...

Yo quiero hacerme con la Surface y luego tener pantallita y teclado en la ofi y pantallita y teclado en casa... así tengo siempre conmigo una serie de cosas y luego ya en ambos sitios tengo sendos ordenatas para las cosas que no necesito llevar encima, backups cruzados, etc...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


>



Hombre....fina fina no es. Es que ni parece limpita!!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre....fina fina no es. Es que ni parece limpita!!!



ya. 
es lo mejor que da google con "spanish girl supporter soccer" ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Jun 2014)

No me hagan ni caso, pero ...

No se esta jugando el DAX unos cortos 1855-1745??

Que burrada. Lo dicho, ni caso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

puntos???

pero hoyga chico-pero-hoyga!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

el rebote de ence de hoy tiene pinta de atrapagacelas en principio



sobre el ibex: os habéis fijado que llevamos 6 días de volumen decreciente?


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> puntos???
> 
> pero hoyga chico-pero-hoyga!!!!!



Papeltlading-total


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


>



:baba::baba::baba:

Sobresaliente.

Viva españa joder


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 05:57 ----------















suele ser mejor sugerir que mostrar en muchos casos

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 06:07 ----------

OIGAN: deoleo ha movido hoy 349 millones de títulos????????

ah no, lo previsto:

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={db8e7eb1-6609-4a27-942a-5f39f8e5d4c3}


----------



## docjones (13 Jun 2014)

Supongo que ya se habrá tratado en volúmenes anteriores, pero... Cual es vuestro broker favorito para pocos movimientos? A poder ser con custodia gratuita...


----------



## IRobot (13 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> suele ser mejor sugerir que mostrar en muchos casos





¿Tal que así?


----------



## ... (13 Jun 2014)

¿Quién de ustedes ha sido el que ha entrado hace un rato en ENCE con casi medio millón de merkels? Que levante la mano...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Quién de ustedes ha sido el que ha entrado hace un rato en ENCE con casi medio millón de merkels? Que levante la mano...




la pinta no es muy buena. aunque hay una divergencia alcista en el rsi, veremos hasta cuánto dura.

ayer al finalizar metieron 400.000 acciones también


----------



## IRobot (13 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Supongo que ya se habrá tratado en volúmenes anteriores, pero... Cual es vuestro broker favorito para pocos movimientos? A poder ser con custodia gratuita...



Ahí va una comparativa a ver si le ayuda:

Broker más barato para operar en España 2013 - Rankia


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

buen golpe a catalana estos días... si pierde el 26, puede caer en poco tiempo al 25

el ibex tiene que superar hoy los 11.100 para dejar de ser bajista a muy corto plazo


y ence *romper *los 2,00


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

Bueno el truiangulito de enagas en diario se va cerrando poco a poco, resitencia 7 centimicos mas arriba vengahhhhhhhh.
Por cierto menuda choni que han puesto antes como ejemplo....


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (13 Jun 2014)

¿Tenemos vuelta o qué?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Tenemos vuelta o qué?



pues hemos tocado 11.100 incluso un pelín más
es resistencia ahora mismo de CP

a ver qué pasa


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

Privatización del 49% de AENA , habrá que seguirla.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2014)

Ahora tocan los grandes momentos de trolleo..en índices


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Jun 2014)

Toooommmmmmmaaaaaa OWNED que me como!!!! :: :: :: 

He perdido todos los cuadernos. :: :: ::

Ahora me doy cuenta que puse *1*855-*1*745



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Papeltlading-total





hombre-mosca dijo:


> No me hagan ni caso, pero ...
> 
> No se esta jugando el DAX unos cortos 1855-1745??
> 
> Que burrada. Lo dicho, ni caso.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2014)

Que jrande es la bolsa, coño

Vamos Rafa!!


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

ibex ya en positivo, 70 pips faciles, 

seguidme hombre.....que el orgullo os impide ganar unos morados.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2014)

Me huelo que van a venir un par de días heavys...de arrancar cabelleras y hacer ceniceros vintage.

pero hasta que eso llegue...que siga la troleada.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons , alta probabilidad de gap al alza para el lunes :Baile:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Jun 2014)

Iberdrola a 5,48...
Tendrá todavía más recorrido?
estoy por venderlas desde que tocaron 4, que ya me parecía un precio desorbitado...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

arribaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

Vamooooooohhhh (directos al pozo 
)







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Rokeson (13 Jun 2014)

Entro en cortos al Ibex buscando los 9400 famosos


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2014)

bueno ya en verde y el SP en el MM...


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

venga ibex a por nuevos máx.....

soy el mejor del foro...es pura estadistica, no fallo desde hace meses.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 16:38 ----------




Rokeson dijo:


> Entro en cortos al Ibex buscando los 9400 famosos



ienso:ienso:ienso:alguien tiene que palmar.....si sube a 11500 a lo mejor abro cortos.


----------



## decloban (13 Jun 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Iberdrola a 5,48...
> Tendrá todavía más recorrido?
> estoy por venderlas desde que tocaron 4, que ya me parecía un precio desorbitado...



Sigue tendencia y ve ajustando SL


----------



## Que viene (13 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga ibex a por nuevos máx.....
> 
> soy el mejor del foro...es pura estadistica, no fallo desde hace meses.
> 
> ...



Por qué no te callas?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> arribaaaaaa



abajoooooooo


al medio...


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga ibex a por nuevos máx.....
> 
> soy el mejor del foro...es pura estadistica, no fallo desde hace meses.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbk (13 Jun 2014)

Que viene dijo:


> Por qué no te callas?



que eres el rey?

jajajajaj


----------



## James Bond (13 Jun 2014)

Veremos los 6€ este año para iberdrola? 
Porque en Telefonica veo los 13€ y no descarto los 14€...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

bio arribaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 09:10 ----------

Abengoa Yield debuta en el Nasdaq con una subida del 24% - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 13-jun-2014 at 09:10 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-a-devolver-pasta-salida-a-bolsa-bankia.html


----------



## Tono (13 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Inditex anuncia un split 5x1 tras presentar resultados.



> Inditex ha anunciado que su “Consejo de Administración ha propuesto un desdoblamiento de acciones (Split) de 5 acciones nuevas por una antigua a la Junta General de Accionistas el 15 de julio de 2014.



Siempre parecerán más baratas. 
Me queda un paquetín de 25 acciones compradas a poco más de 25€. Tenía la ilusión de que llegaría a ganarle 100€ algún día y poder contar la anécdota. Mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Jun 2014)

Lo de Abengoa sí que ha sido un cohetazo, rumor, vender, noticia, y tal.

Viene de casi quiebra, empufada a tope, con juicios entre la castuza que la dirigía y expolió, volcada en renovables (claro que más en USA que en Hispanistan, con esa "seguridad jurídica" que apesta).


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2014)

buen finde FRan & cia

por cierto su blog está en reparaciones....


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Esto es lo que está moviendo al carbón usano al alza.

Gephardt Says Obama's EPA Proposal Won't Pass House and Senate - Video - TheStreet

Pero mucho cuidado porque los volúmenes son de auténtica risa.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

bueno. semana lateral, lateralbajista para mis natras y mtbas.

algunos valores gordos como mts ams cat parece que juegan con fuego


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamooooooohhhh (directos al pozo
> )
> 
> 
> ...



no te creas, se amplía el rango del eje de ordenadas y listos, ya hay más margen!

que poco ambiente tiene el hilo, no habréis abierto ya el del mes de Julio y no me he enterado! ::


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2014)

Está claro que hace falta...


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Inditex anuncia un split 5x1 tras presentar resultados.
> 
> ...



Solo necesita paciencia sr tono... paciencia...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2014)

Krim, ¿Le ha llegado un privado?


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2014)

Chinitooooo!!! Está usteq por aquíiiii....

Óigame... que el Surface 3 Pro... sale el 20 de junnnio en yankilandia... pero parece que aquí no lo veremos hasta septiembre...

Mire que estaba casi decidido a hacer la tontería... pues ya me las han quitado...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jun 2014)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeertooooooooook, compra ANR. Segundo aviso. 8:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Beeeeeeeeeeeeeertooooooooook, compra ANR. Segundo aviso. 8:



Mira el volumen, aparte que todavía está debajo de la Primaria Bajista, del canal bajista de medio plazo y del canal bajista del corto plazo.

Todo confluye en los 4,13USD :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Déjala que trabaje la pauta, coño ::::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mira el volumen, aparte que todavía está debajo de la Primaria Bajista, del canal bajista de medio plazo y del canal bajista del corto plazo.
> 
> Todo confluye en los 4,13USD :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Déjala que trabaje la pauta, coño ::::::



Si pensabas meterle varios tiritos quizás ahora fuera el momento y te aseguras que uno de ellos es a menos de 4$. No vaya a ser que al final el pavo ese tenga razón y no pasen la ley por el senado....:fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (13 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Solo necesita paciencia sr tono... paciencia...



La tengo. Sólo el dividendo supone un 10%. Pero a mi edad no sé si lo verán mis ojos.

El split de Zara seguramente consiga estimular el precio del valor, por aquello de que parece más 'barato'. Eso sólo conseguirá reducir más el escaso dividendo que dan ahora y que sólo compensa a los que compraron hace muchos años.

Hoy Iberdrola a punto ha estado de tocar los míticos 5,50. Lleva dos meses subiendo al tran-tran sin corregir lo más mínimo. 
El SAN lo mismo, se para, distribuye y sigue empujando. Como rompa los 8 pega un pelotazo.
Y BME parece que ha agotado ya todo el papel a la venta. Los 34€ ha sido el precio a partir del cual no han podido despiojar más. Ya sólo queda subir.:Aplauso:

A por ellos oeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si pensabas meterle varios tiritos quizás ahora fuera el momento y te aseguras que uno de ellos es a menos de 4$. No vaya a ser que al final el pavo ese tenga razón y no pasen la ley por el senado....:fiufiu:



Amigo, me importa muy poco lo que salga en la prensa y si no lo pasan por el senado.

Sigo la pauta de precios, el volumen y varios indicadores. Invertir por el "parece que ..." es el camino directo a la ruina y más en chicharrillos usanos.

La realidad es que sigue por debajo de la primaria bajista y de los 2 canales bajistas de medio y corto plazo. ambos confluyen en varias semanas por los 4,10$ - 4,0$. Además en ese nivel tiene la última zona de de soporte destrozada por la tendencia.

No pasa desapercibido que las últimas 5 sesiones de rebote, el volumen no llega al 50% de la media de las últimas 30 sesiones. En estos niveles NADIE está construyendo nada ..... todavía.

Que siga trabajando. ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2014)

menuda palomita chavales casillas se quedo parao como un huevon


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Resultado justo, lo de España no ha sido penalty


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Resultado justo, lo de España no ha sido penalty



y lo de Casillas, Ramos y Piqué ha sido de pena.

Me reafirmo con el segundo gol, patético.

Edito con el tercero: porterazo!


....Diego Lopez seleccion


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2014)

... y mientras tanto, el SP termina donde tiene que terminar... el lunes susto? Ya veremos para quien...


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

primero Imtech...y ahora esto...jodidos holandeses :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (13 Jun 2014)

Casillas titular sin ser titular en su equipo... son cabezonerias sanas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

Roben, seguro que el tito Floren pone los fajos de billetes para ficharlo...oh, wait!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2014)

Esto que coño es, españoles a las armas, copa mundial o revolucion.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Jun 2014)

Desde el Rey para abajo hay que cambiar España entera.

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2014)

Vaya vaya vaya bocadillo de caballa.

Más que manita debería haber sido tortazo en medio de la jeta del burro Casillas.

Que hayan ganado la Champions con ese petardo!!!!!, eso solo se consigue contra los colchoneros.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

abdica el rey y ahora esto....es la señal, este pais se junde.


----------



## amago45 (13 Jun 2014)

Me pongo corto en Españññññña ... ...


----------



## Robopoli (13 Jun 2014)

Pero que cojjjj..... He dejado telecirco correr después del partido y la ejjperta del polígrafo se llama Conchita???? Están preguntando a una tipa literalmente si de sintió como una puta por tirarse a no se quién???
Momento de ir a la cama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

5-1

y pudieron ser 7 u 8

el peor partido que he visto a españa en mi vida. el portero muy malo, pero es que el resto no le iba a la zaga



creo que nos ahorramos 720.000 euros por barba

y ANR un 20% ya


----------



## Chila (13 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 5-1
> 
> y pudieron ser 7 u 8
> 
> el peor partido que he visto a españa en mi vida.



España ha regalado hasta hace 8 años autenticos espantos mezclados con algún partidin decente.


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2014)

entrooo ...
digo que la culpa es del Jato y del Pirata al 50%
y me piro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2014)

Me llueven hostias de holanda, suiza, usa y Brasil...y ahora tu?

Mzmm

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me llueven hostias de holanda, suiza, usa y Brasil...y ahora tu?
> 
> Mzmm
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



[YOUTUBE]cio_bLR_lw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (13 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> España ha regalado hasta hace 8 años autenticos espantos mezclados con algún partidin decente.



espantos y amarrategismo, pero no te meten 5


5, y gracias


----------



## docjones (14 Jun 2014)

La prima de riesgo se ha disparao!


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jun 2014)

Miley Cirus en Barcelona:







Sobre el fútbol menos mal que estábamos en una terraza con la tv muuuy lejos y sin sonido, y con muchas cervezas. La verdad es que la convocatoria de la roja era lamentable, que sigan llevando al muerto de Torres, al prejubilado de Villa o al Carbonera da para pensar. Pero ni siqueira yo me esperaba una manita. Vaya ridículo :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (14 Jun 2014)

No se vosotros, yo me alegraria si se fuesen a casa a la primera de cambio. Hasta las pelotas de tanto opio.


----------



## egarenc (14 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No se vosotros, yo me alegraria si se fuesen a casa a la primera de cambio. Hasta las pelotas de tanto opio.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jun 2014)

hoy juega italia


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2014)

Buenos días, paso a recordarles que los de este hilo no podemos estar con la roja.
Roja = Pandoro.

Los del HVEI35 estamos con la verde.
Verde = Pepón.
Si alguien metido en esto del mundial sabe cuál es la verde, que me lo diga. Yo estoy con ella.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jun 2014)

he leido que incluso ganando a chile y australia, si holanda se deja ganar, españa no pasa.

y que "la roja" también llaman a la de chile


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2014)

qué falta de conosimiento :ouch:

del bosque ha hecho un "enjoy the silence", dejando la moral de la roja prácticamente a cero ... luego viene remontada brutal para demostrar lo buen entrenador que es 8:


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2014)

La verde podría ser Nigeria... y con lo de Irak el petróleo va parriba...


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> La verde podría ser Nigeria... y con lo de Irak el petróleo va parriba...



Pues con esa toy yo, con Nigeria, amoooohhhh.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jun 2014)

ayer hablando con un amigo, me dice que cómo es posible que no vayan ni convocados, los 4 delanteros que más goles han metido: llorente-aduriz-negredo en inglaterra y calleja en el napoles creo (edito, es callejon)

y que no haya llevado al mejor centrocampista del año, a iturraspe del atlhetic de bilbao. que ha debido llevar a sus amigos.


que no vamos a hacer ni 4 goles en total


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he leido que incluso ganando a chile y australia, si holanda se deja ganar, españa no pasa.
> 
> y que "la roja" también llaman a la de chile



No solo eso, chile empatando los dos partidos que le quedan pasa segunda y holanda primera sin tanto tongo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No solo eso, chile empatando los dos partidos que le quedan pasa segunda y holanda primera sin tanto tongo.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



es que si no ganamos a chile, se monta la de dios... y el dia anterior la coronacion....me parece que le han jodido el evento al borbon

lo tenemos jodido,


jesuslodijo va con chile:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

la verdad es que españa hizo un partidazo , lo unico que empaño su actuacion fueron los 5 golitos ienso:

y bueno si jesuslodijo va con chile , debeis abandonar toda esperanza :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (14 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ayer hablando con un amigo, me dice que cómo es posible que no vayan ni convocados, los 4 delanteros que más goles han metido: llorente-aduriz-negredo en inglaterra y calleja en el napoles creo (edito, es callejon)
> 
> y que no haya llevado al mejor centrocampista del año, a iturraspe del atlhetic de bilbao. que ha debido llevar a sus amigos.
> 
> ...



Lo de la seleccion es vivo reflejo del pais. Los usos y costumbres imponen el amigosmo, el nepotismo, el enchufismo etc, etc, y en la seleccion se terminan convocando a los amiguetes de siempre aunque ni siquiera sean titulares en sus clubes y esten mas acabdos que matusalen. Lo mayor bendicion que le podria pasar a este pais es que se fueran a su casa a la primera de cambio.

Al final Clemente, del Bosque, etc, etc estan todos ellos troquelados con la misma maquina, primos hermanos.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Jun 2014)

si holanda, que son los 3 de arriba, hacen esto.... cuando nos coja brasil...


----------



## docjones (14 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, paso a recordarles que los de este hilo no podemos estar con la roja.
> Roja = Pandoro.
> 
> Los del HVEI35 estamos con la verde.
> ...



Nigeria?


----------



## Namreir (14 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jBkFrmW-4ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2014)

el gol de palomita es la polla con cebolla :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2014)

Lol

*Juegos Olímpicos - Madrid sustituiría a Río 2016*

https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/noti...id-sustituiría-a-río-2016-173150504--spt.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Nigeria?



Menuda disonancia cognitiva me crea. Son "la verde", pero formada por 11 pandoros... y los reservas.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ayer hablando con un amigo, me dice que cómo es posible que no vayan ni convocados, los 4 delanteros que más goles han metido: llorente-aduriz-negredo en inglaterra y calleja en el napoles creo (edito, es callejon)
> 
> y que no haya llevado al mejor centrocampista del año, a iturraspe del atlhetic de bilbao. que ha debido llevar a sus amigos.
> 
> ...



No pensaba hablar de fútbol en este hilo pero... tiene toda la razón. El problema es que a los que criticamos la convocatoria de amigotes nos llamaban cenizos, agoreros y no sé qué más. No deja de ser irónico que este grupo comenazara a ganar después de darle la patada a Raúl (y que todo el mundo lo celebrara, con bastante motivo) y que ahora perdamos por no hacer lo mismo y mantener a las vacas sagradas.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2014 at 13:48 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Lol
> 
> *Juegos Olímpicos - Madrid sustituiría a Río 2016*
> 
> https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/noti...id-sustituiría-a-río-2016-173150504--spt.html



Esto se lleva rumoreando desde hace un par de años; para mí no es más que una forma de presionar a Rio para que se espabile.

Si al final fuera en serio porque realmente sólo llevan un 10% de instalaciones construidas según dicen, estaría a favor siempre y cuando lo que queda por construir lo pague el COI de su bolsillo. Y estoy siendo muy generoso porque es muy poco lo que queda; si no estoy completamente en contra es porque de alguna forma habrá que amortizar la deuda que tenemos por culpa de estas instalaciones construidas "pa ná".

Eso sí, con todo espero que se organice en Rio y sean los peores juegos de la historia. Eso pasa por votar con sobres y no por proyectos.


----------



## ... (14 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he leido que incluso ganando a chile y australia, si holanda se deja ganar, españa no pasa.
> 
> y que "la roja" también llaman a la de chile




Lo que hay que leer son las reglas de la FIFA, concretamente los criterios de desempate.

España sigue dependiendo de sí misma.


----------



## egarenc (14 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No pensaba hablar de fútbol en este hilo pero... tiene toda la razón. El problema es que a los que criticamos la convocatoria de amigotes nos llamaban cenizos, agoreros y no sé qué más. No deja de ser irónico que este grupo comenazara a ganar después de darle la patada a Raúl (y que todo el mundo lo celebrara, con bastante motivo) y que ahora perdamos por no hacer lo mismo y mantener a las vacas sagradas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2014 at 13:48 ----------



si la base de la selección es la misma que la de un barça decandente... pasa lo que tiene que pasar.

lo del marqués es lo que no entiendo, un tio que se podía haber ido con una euro y un mundial como un señor, arriba del todo. Que hace que siga tentando a la suerte (porque ganar este tipo de competiciones es también cuestion de suerte) y sin ni tan siquiere evolucionar?...porque esto se veia venir.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2014 at 15:18 ----------




... dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer son las reglas de la FIFA, concretamente los criterios de desempate.
> 
> España sigue dependiendo de sí misma.



iluminanos y nos ahorramos tiempo. Gracias.


----------



## Chila (14 Jun 2014)

Diferencia total de goles egarenc.
Ganando los dos partidos con una buena diferencia de goles pasariamos.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lol
> 
> *Juegos Olímpicos - Madrid sustituiría a Río 2016*
> 
> https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/noti...id-sustituiría-a-río-2016-173150504--spt.html


----------



## egarenc (14 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Diferencia total de goles egarenc.
> Ganando los dos partidos con una buena diferencia de goles pasariamos.



ah, vale, pero seamos realistas, que esta selección promedió 1,1 goles por partido en sudafrica....son un lastre esos 5 goles.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2014)

Estoy del futbol hasta el moño


Ale, tenia que ponerlo


----------



## decloban (14 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si holanda, que son los 3 de arriba, hacen esto.... cuando nos coja brasil...



¿Pero tiene esperanzas aun de que España pase a la segunda ronda?


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, entre gol y gol, voten las cinco estrellas, que estamos en mínimos,


----------



## mpbk (14 Jun 2014)

aqui no se habla de bolsa?

o por lo menos lo intentáis.


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2014)

Respecto a Irak, Siria, etc... Nassin Taleb propone una solución para dar estabilidad a la zona... redistribuir el terrotorio según sus étnias históricas... De forma que tengamos un estado Shiita, un estado Sunnita, un estado Kurdo (con permiso de Turquia, que a ésta no la toca), y un estado Alawita...







A ver quien le echa huevos... pero tal y como está la cosa acabarña siendo así, por las buenas o por las otras... y de momento va por las otras...


----------



## decloban (14 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aqui no se habla de bolsa?
> 
> o por lo menos lo intentáis.



Es AF


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aqui no se habla de bolsa?
> 
> o por lo menos lo intentáis.



Por supuesto. Le estamos esperando...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya vaya vaya bocadillo de caballa.
> 
> Más que manita debería haber sido tortazo en medio de la jeta del burro Casillas.
> 
> Que hayan ganado la Champions con ese petardo!!!!!, eso solo se consigue contra los colchoneros.



qué tal por America?
vuelve pronto


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué tal por America?
> vuelve pronto



Hoy en España haciendo gestiones. No imagináis las trabas que tiene uno con el Estado y los prestadores y ladrones de los mal llamados servicios utilities. Es para darles de ostias hasta quedarse con los nudillos en carne viva.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2014)

Costa Rica ha sacado adelante un partido con humildad, sudando mucho y dándolo todo. Sobre todo con ilusión.

España, todo lo contrario.

Hoy le decía a mi mujer que es increíble la responsabilidad que deberían tener los jugadores del equipo nacional de España, y la poca que tienen en realidad, porque familias enteras se han gastado mucho dinero para apoyar a la roja y han viajado hasta allí. Es increíble la cantidad de tristeza que generan en gente mayor y niños.

Sin embargo, qué envidia estoy teniendo ahora viendo los dos goles de Inglaterra e Italia. Peleando por cada bola.

Y lo de Colombia con dos cojones, con humildad y mucho esfuerzo para dar el dó de pecho.


----------



## docjones (15 Jun 2014)

Bueno, no todos. Hay un grupo de periodistas que fueron invitados por Iberdrola. :

Me da que voy a votar en las Juntas de varias empresas en contra del Consejo, a modo protesta. En vez de preocuparse del accionista van a lo suyo. A trincar y a enchufar.


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2014)

Buenas noches,

Actualizo el comentario de diciembre, ya que por fin se han alcanzado los niveles propuestos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-128.html#post10513128



Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









En el STOXX el segundo impulso nos ha llevado a superar la enorme resistencia que teníamos delante. Tal y como había sugerido, ni hablar de recortes sostenidos, sólo mareo para seguir escalando. 

En TEF todavía le debería quedar un 1% y pico de recorrido mínimo, pero por debajo de los 12,90 tiene mucho peligro (los niveles se han desplazado por el ajuste del dividendo, por lo demás es lo mismo):







Sugerí la idea en el valor porque debía acompañar -por mérito propio, eso sí-, al STOXX en el desarrollo del segundo impulso alcista. Vemos que tímidamente entró en la zona de soporte y para arriba. Por ello recientemente recordé que valía la pena seguir dentro de TEF:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-money-safe-from-yellen-75.html#post11552306

La pregunta es.... ¿y ahora que ya estamos ahí? o


----------



## amago45 (15 Jun 2014)

Buenos días
los links a las ponencias del ForEx Day de ayer en Madrid ya están en Youtube.
Imagino que mucho chau chau y tal, pero espero algo interesante dirán ... ;-)







[YOUTUBE]6CtRKmU5oCg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]PAI81GsX3Mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (15 Jun 2014)

Acojona la evolucion del brent, si sube mucho mas olvidaros de las alzas del IBEX el SP etc etc


----------



## Xiux (15 Jun 2014)

Buen dia, irak = brent alto, provocara correcciones en sp y europa.

Oportunidad?

He salido de E.on, a 14,4 ya esta, ahora por supuesto subira mas :-(

Deje FCC en 17,6, apalancadas x6 desde 16,1, por supuesto antes y despues de la junta subiran :-(

Bankia, me las quiero descargar en 1,52 pero no hay manera

En mira ITX y POP, si corrigen un poco

La seleccion? Ufff dio pena que estos niños ricos pasando de todo, tendria que haber llevado mas juventud, mas cantera que tuviese ganas de currarselo.

Hoy necesito foto de tifossi argentina !!! Enseñando atributos


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (15 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Hoy necesito foto de tifossi argentina !!! Enseñando atributos



algo así?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

Y algo más natural?


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Jun 2014)

Argentina gana 2 pezones a cero!


----------



## Xiux (15 Jun 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Argentina gana 2 pezones a cero!



Ganaremos por más de 2 y será por el fantástico Messi! 

Siempre que funcione hoy y no vomite ;-)



Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2014)

Hoy, las personas con conosimiento y umildá deberían ir con los equipos europeos, estos es, con Suiza, Francia y Bosnia. 

(Partidazo ayer el de Italia-Inglaterra)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (15 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy, las personas con conosimiento y umildá deberían ir con los equipos europeos, estos es, con Suiza, Francia y Bosnia.
> 
> (Partidazo ayer el de Italia-Inglaterra)
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




todos nuestros politicos van con Suiza, es su segunda patria y es allí donde tienen lo que más quieren....nuestro dinero.::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy, las personas con conosimiento y umildá deberían ir con los equipos europeos, estos es, con Suiza, Francia y Bosnia.
> 
> (Partidazo ayer el de Italia-Inglaterra)
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Hola que aze europedo 

El partido de los gashegos va a estar bien :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estoy del futbol hasta el moño
> 
> 
> Ale, tenia que ponerlo



Moño, que rima con bicicleta, como todo el mundo sabe...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jun 2014)

Bueno venga , concurso de decir gilipolleces mientras esperamos al Argentina-Bosnia :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (15 Jun 2014)

Yo me despido de todos vosotros, ha sido un placer estas amenas conversaciones.

Agur!!!!!!

Quizas mañana sea nuestro ultimo dia.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2014)

The end is near....but tomorrow?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> The end is near....but tomorrow?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



*There is no tomorrow*


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo me despido de todos vosotros, ha sido un placer estas amenas conversaciones.
> 
> Agur!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:8: Pero bueno, así sin más.... Que le hemos hecho! No ha ganado suficientes plusvis? Sus expectativas eran superiores?

Hombre una despedida tan en seco, al menos un brindis


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

del basket nadie dice nada?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2014)

Vaya churro de canasta....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

barsamadrid otra vez


----------



## tarrito (15 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Bueno venga , concurso de decir gilipolleces mientras esperamos al Argentina-Bosnia :rolleye:



winning :Baile:

Algunos cientÃ­ficos creen que 2014 serÃ¡ el aÃ±o mÃ¡s caluroso de la historia â€“ RT


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Jun 2014)

Y el petroleo en escalada, yo apuesto por la intervención de Turquía para democratizar irak


----------



## egarenc (15 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *There is no tomorrow*


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y el petroleo en escalada, yo apuesto por la intervención de Turquía para democratizar irak



y los kurdos?

qué?


Los futuros de petróleo marcan la mayor ganancia semanal del año


por cierto, que esto no lo comentamos antesdeayer:

Fallece Richard Rockefeller en un accidente de avioneta


----------



## egarenc (15 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y el petroleo en escalada, yo apuesto por la intervención de Turquía para democratizar irak



dátiles y pistachos por las nubes :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (15 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :8: Pero bueno, así sin más.... Que le hemos hecho! No ha ganado suficientes plusvis? Sus expectativas eran superiores?
> 
> Hombre una despedida tan en seco, al menos un brindis



No has visto burbuja, la tercera guerra mundial se aproxima, abriguense todos, el proximo invierno sera nuclear.


----------



## Galifrey (15 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> del basket nadie dice nada?



Pues que el Barça de este año es una especie de frankenstein hecho a pedazos. Que el Valencia con Dublevic probablemente hubiese pasado.

Y que desde que jugaba en minibasquet que no veía utilizar el viejo truco de poner al "bueno" 40 minutos para ganar el partido.

Xavi Pascual "innovando".

Bueno, y por ligarlo con el hilo, que Sato cumple perfectamente los requisitos para encarnar un buen Pandoro (con el permiso de Dorsey, por su puesto)


----------



## egarenc (15 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> del basket nadie dice nada?



es que el futbol aéreo no triunfa por estos lares.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Jun 2014)

Lo de burbuja es para hacer un estudio sociológico


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

quién llevaba CAF?







---------- Post added 15-jun-2014 at 14:42 ----------

ferrovial semanal, con fea vela: cuidado


----------



## ane agurain (15 Jun 2014)

NAM: cuidadooooo


----------



## Namreir (15 Jun 2014)

No llevo Prosegur

---------- Post added 15-jun-2014 at 23:59 ----------

Ocurrencias de Montoro, de Guanos y cia

Polvos a 15 euros

Pongamosnos a calcular

1 millon de españolitas

4 polvos al dia

200 dias de curro al año

Sales

800 millones de polvos y 12.000 millones de euros de PIB

Pedazo de subidon

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-15-euros-madrid-espanolitas-de-22-anos.html


----------



## atman (16 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y el petroleo en escalada, yo apuesto por la intervención de Turquía para democratizar irak



Turquia no. Irán. Parece que están ya en ello...

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 00:51 ----------

...y mira que va a tener narices la cosa...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jun 2014)

hola k aze, pimpla k Te plimpa? 

A Punta de bacardi, me invitaron Budweiser y, que cerveza Mas mala


----------



## Xiux (16 Jun 2014)

Ganó Argentina, Golazo de Messi pero no me ha gustado nada como jugó, muy floja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jun 2014)

Milagro sería que Argentina ganase el mundial....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2014)

Se va a liar gorda

Rusia cortar? el gas a Ucrania


----------



## bonobubble (16 Jun 2014)

Semana para las energías alternativas?


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Se va a liar gorda
> 
> Rusia cortar? el gas a Ucrania



Pues esto debería poner a ENAGAS en valor, vamos que espero bonita subida para hoy y próximos dias ya que la entrada de gas sería por españa a Europa con el aumento de peajes y demás que conlleva... o eso espero.
Buenos dias y luneses foristas.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues esto debería poner a ENAGAS en valor, vamos que espero bonita subida para hoy y próximos dias ya que la entrada de gas sería por españa a Europa con el aumento de peajes y demás que conlleva... o eso espero.
> Buenos dias y luneses foristas.



¿Tu crees que llegará a cortar el gas realmente?


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que llegará a cortar el gas realmente?



Ya paso en su dia no? Ucrania cortó el gas a Europa en la anterior movida que tuvieron ukrania y rusia.
De todas formas estamos en zonas de resistencias y no será fácil la cosa.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya paso en su dia no? Ucrania cortó el gas a Europa en la anterior movida que tuvieron ukrania y rusia.



Ya lo han cortado.
Rusia cumple sus amenazas y corta el gas a Ucrania | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jun 2014)

puto ezentis... me han j....o bien con los derechos.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jun 2014)

Buenos días por cierto


----------



## Galifrey (16 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> quién llevaba CAF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¡Presente!

A ver si recupera y cuando pase un año me las quito, como las natra del demonio.

Llevo las tres largoplacistas dividendistas en verde: BME, Enagas y Viscofan.

Los dos chicharros de la muerte más o menos bien: Carbures verde y gowex rojo pero no mucho.

Las dos del continuo: Natra -25 y Caf -8


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

pues esta semana CAF tiene que decidir si choca o rompe




el ibex, con niveles de paradinha brasileira en 10.950 aprox y en 10.870


----------



## ponzi (16 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¡Presente!
> 
> A ver si recupera y cuando pase un año me las quito, como las natra del demonio.
> 
> ...



Caf esta muy barata y no es un mal negocio, se terminara recuperando

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CAF-Caf

con un per estimado de 10


----------



## rufus (16 Jun 2014)

Creeis que CAF, visco, y grifols, son buenas para largo plazo b&h?


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

vamos ese ibex güeno


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2014)

Hacer un Arcelor: Subir por la mañana a primera hora para luego darse la vuelta y dar por culo a sus accionistas...como siempre.


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2014)

Correcciones sanas y tal...

Buenas


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

Un conjunto de 'midcaps' (empresas de mediana capitalización) españolas se reunirá este martes 5 de marzo con más de 30 inversores institucionales en Nueva York en el marco de la segunda edición del 'Spanish Small & Midcaps Conference', organizado por Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME), JB Capital Markets y el IESE Business School.

En concreto, serán los equipos directivos de Abengoa, BME, Ebro Foods, Gowex, Indra, Jazztel, Mediaset España, Prosegur y Sacyr los que se van a citar con más de 30 inversores norteamericanos a través de los más de 110 encuentros privados previstos, en los que podrán conocer y ampliar información sobre dichas empresas.

El objetivo de esta iniciativa es impulsar la liquidez y capacidad de financiación de estas compañías "mediante el incremento de la transparencia y las relaciones con inversores internacionales"







y un homenaje a este gran hombre


----------



## Galifrey (16 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Creeis que CAF, visco, y grifols, son buenas para largo plazo b&h?




Yo por narices tengo que decirte que las veo buenas para el largo plazo.

Caf tal y como comenta Ponzi está ahora a muy buen precio. Yo las tengo algo más arriba pero las mantendré. El bajón que ha tenido supongo que es debido a un impago de mil pares de cohones de la venezuela chavista, pero esperemos que cuando se vuelva a repartir pasta para la cooperación con sudamérica se comprometan estas ayudas a que el hablaconpájaros se las gaste en pagar, entre otros, a caf.

Viscofan no cargo mas porque no tengo líquido, pero me parece de lo más serio en hispanistan. Para tenerla años.

Y Grifols ya quisiera tenerla, cuando acumule algo de líquido será mi próxima compra si no se dispara demasiado.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y un homenaje a este gran hombre



El 99.99% de los humanos se habría desintegrado en el ostión que se debió pegar el hacedor de zapatos alemán. Sin embargo ahí está el tío que ha sobrevivido y ojalá tenga la mejor de las recuperaciones.
Fuera del debate fácil de los sueldos estrafalarios de los deportistas de élite y demás hay que reconocer que en muchos casos son seres excepcionales que llevan al límite sus capacidades físicas y mentales rozando lo imposible.


----------



## rufus (16 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Yo por narices tengo que decirte que las veo buenas para el largo plazo.
> 
> Caf tal y como comenta Ponzi está ahora a muy buen precio. Yo las tengo algo más arriba pero las mantendré. El bajón que ha tenido supongo que es debido a un impago de mil pares de cohones de la venezuela chavista, pero esperemos que cuando se vuelva a repartir pasta para la cooperación con sudamérica se comprometan estas ayudas a que el hablaconpájaros se las gaste en pagar, entre otros, a caf.
> 
> ...



Lo malo es que el ibex da vertigo de lo alto que se ha puesto xD


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hacer un Arcelor: Subir por la mañana a primera hora para luego darse la vuelta y dar por culo a sus accionistas...como siempre.



Excelente concepto acaba de acuñar usted.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

catalana
coger
cuchillo
mmm


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2014)

En enagas ahí seguimos dentro del traingulo, en 84 resistencia, es lo que tenemos que romper para subir bien..., aunque de momento lo encauzan al milimetro los cuidadores...


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En enagas ahí seguimos dentro del traingulo, en 84 resistencia, es lo que tenemos que romper para subir bien..., aunque de momento lo encauzan al milimetro los cuidadores...



Sería muy descarado pegarle hoy un subidón, tal y como va el resto del IBEX.
De todas formas, sin prisas, hay que coger el dividendo en julio.


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sería muy descarado pegarle hoy un subidón, tal y como va el resto del IBEX.
> De todas formas, sin prisas, hay que coger el dividendo en julio.



Con estar hoy así viendo como está el IBEX ya es buena señal, a ver si seguimos asi.


----------



## Galifrey (16 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Lo malo es que el ibex da vertigo de lo alto que se ha puesto xD



Eso también parece verdad.

Pero vete tu a saber, uno nunca acaba de saber del todo si está alto, está bajo o todo lo contrario.

En todo caso y por si te sirve, yo en las empresas para el larguísimo plazo no me preocupo mucho del precio de entrada porque asumo que no tengo ni puñetera idea y no acertaré, así que voy secuenciando las compras en el tiempo.

Otra cosa es entrar para poco tiempo en empresas dudosillas, ahí si que no sabría que decir.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Jun 2014)

FranR:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2014)

Rojos dias Juancarlistas,

que me dicen del rumor sobre una cifra negativa seguida de un dos seguida de un singo de porcentaje dentro de dos miercoles que hara palidecer al mismisimo KING OBAMA.

Malos tiempos para la lirica, seguire en liquidez hasta esa fecha.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jun 2014)

Entre jeroglíficos y textos sibilinos menudos ejercicios hay que hacer para entenderos 
chinito, hablamos de empleo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2014)

No, de la revision final del PIB del primer trimestre Usano. Guapo Guapo viene.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No, de la revision final del PIB del primer trimestre Usano. Guapo Guapo viene.



Es por el frío...::


----------



## rufus (16 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Eso también parece verdad.
> 
> Pero vete tu a saber, uno nunca acaba de saber del todo si está alto, está bajo o todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Si yo hago lo mismo. Pero este verano tengo pensado ampliar vía derechos en Repsol, San, acs y luego en otoño en tlf y BBVA que tengo menos ponderadas todas ellas. 

A ver si de cara al 2 semestre meto algo en alguna de esas. 
Claro que tb me tienta bankia ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2014)

O por el calor que de marzo a abril han caido los indicadores de +0.x a -0,x.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jun 2014)

Fran cuando puedas pon en funcionacinamiento la página


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Jun 2014)

Puffff!!! Me han echado a liquidez total! No me quedo convencido del todo pero ya no me queda otra más que esperar a ver hacia donde tira todo esto. Un buen par de semanas purificadoras me vendrían estupendamente


----------



## Chila (16 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hacer un Arcelor: Subir por la mañana a primera hora para luego darse la vuelta y dar por culo a sus accionistas...como siempre.



Yo aun recuerdo el dia que tocó 13,50...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2014)

@OoM

CAF o ITX

Que tienes por ahi escondido.


----------



## Tono (16 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.
Hoy toca aguantar chaparrón de guano. 

Dado lo aburrido del día me he puesto a trastear con el programita de dibujos standard. Ése con el que es tan fácil poner las rayitas para sacar conclusiones inversoras. 
Voy a colgar 2 AT muy simples.
Son valores que salen bastante de vez en cuando citados en el hilo y con los que parece que alguna gente, o eso dice, gana dinero.
Ambos tiene en común ser chicharros maxipremium y según BME la media de su volumen en efectivo diario es poco más de 10000€ diarios (en este año)

MONTEBALITO: 10212€ media volumen en efectivo diario
NATRA: 15383€ volumen medio en efectivo.

Si vemos el gráfico mensual vemos que ambos han perdido mínimo el 90% de su valor desde máximos. Un disparate.














En el semanal y a corto plazo se ve como después de un sobrecalentón típico chicharrero, están comenzando a hacer el 2º hombro de un claro HCH que tiene toda la pinta de dejar pillados a mansalva, dado que ni siquiera hay liquidez.













Si se miran los indicadores de cualquiera de ellos en Investing.com en todas sus medias móviles, etc, vemos que se recomienda venta fuerte a los que estén dentro en plan sálvese quien pueda.

Que se me perdone lo burdo del análisis y de las gráficas. Y tómese como una opinión libre más de las muchas que aquí se dan.

PD: quede claro que yo el AT lo considero un entretenimiento para ver el pasado pero nunca el futuro.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @OoM
> 
> CAF o ITX
> 
> Que tienes por ahi escondido.



Como modelo de negocio prefiero Inditex, junto con BME son los roces mas altos de toda la bolsa española.El problema que tiene inditex es que esta cotizando en función de los beneficios de 2016, si llega que todo parece indicar que si pues seguirán creciendo, mientras tanto pues te puedes tirar perfectamente 1-2 años de lateral.
Si tengo que elegir , por precio me quedo con caf, aunque tenga que lidiar con estos dos piezas

[YOUTUBE]fsNTljd4DsU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]J5ZZ1S7ca6E[/YOUTUBE]

Ve a la pagina 40

http://www.caf.es/upload/accionista/caf-informe-anual-2012esp.pdf

Me preocupa mas Brasil que Venezuela, a falta de las cuentas de 2013 con las de 2012 ya se puede comprobar que dependen demasiado del país del futbol.

Ninguna de las dos son apuestas faciles


----------



## tesorero (16 Jun 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> FranR:



Viene guano? 2 y 3 para despistar?


----------



## Topongo (16 Jun 2014)

Cuidata de enagas, dejanos subir 1er aviso, el joputa a 85 y caponazo para abajo
Pues yo de BME estoy por quitarme un poco, porque tiene pinta de querer corregir hasta los 30....
Aunque ya sabemos todos lo que pasó la ultima vez que me salí de BME...


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> FranR:



Ultimo tercio leones sacan al pato

Opción 2

Trae una cerveza que me enfado... el pato para despistar

Opción 3
Traed el verde leones patosos


----------



## Robopoli (16 Jun 2014)

Aysssss... 
IMF Cuts U.S. Growth Outlook, Sees More Scope for Zero Rates - Bloomberg


----------



## decloban (16 Jun 2014)

burbnuja caído, cualquiera pensara que el ibex ha cerrado en verde.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (16 Jun 2014)

Burbuja, tu foro, y cada día el de menos gente


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> *El 99.99% de los humanos* se habría desintegrado en el ostión que se debió pegar el hacedor de zapatos alemán. Sin embargo ahí está el tío que ha sobrevivido y ojalá tenga la mejor de las recuperaciones.
> Fuera del debate fácil de los sueldos estrafalarios de los deportistas de élite y demás hay que reconocer que en muchos casos son seres excepcionales que llevan al límite sus capacidades físicas y mentales rozando lo imposible.



Si llevara un esqueleto de Adamantio (wolverine style) lo entendería, es uno más con ciertas habilidades que lo hacen diferente en un campo concreto (automovilismo), pero no más duro ante golpes. Tuvo un accidente con "suerte" de no matarse y material de protección de primera.
Aparte de un seguro médico que hizo que llegara los minutos antes suficientes para estabilizarlo.

En deportes con un componente físico predominante, halterofília, boxeo, atletismo, donde todo depende de fuerza si podemos decir que tienen unas cualidades desarrolladas superiores a la media, de ahí a ser seres excepcionales hay un tramo.

Es una alegría ver al más grande (puede caer mejor o peor) de nuevo en la calle, esperemos a ver las consecuencias del accidente y si los coágulos de sangre afectaron a su movilidad, percepción, etc etc.

ALE SHUMI!!!!


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2014)

Calopez, menos latunes y mas servidores.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

calopez es usted lo peor


como meliá estas 2 horas finales, en cambio, natra ha dejado una bonita vela


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Jun 2014)

K-lopez y sus experimentos..

[YOUTUBE]jrA-1cG_wq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (16 Jun 2014)

Buenas, a lo mejor ya se dijo, cual es el foro alternativa cuando esto duerme la Siesta ???


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es una alegría ver al más grande (puede caer mejor o peor) de nuevo en la calle, esperemos a ver las consecuencias del accidente y si los coágulos de sangre afectaron a su movilidad, percepción, etc etc.
> 
> ALE SHUMI!!!!




Tras seis meses en coma tiene secuelas fijo.

Por mucha RHB y tratamientos que realice podrá tener vida normal, pero no la misma que antes. Aunque recuperase el 100% de sus aptitudes físicas y mentales (harto difícil) ser consciente de su propia fragilidad le hará cambiar.

Por cierto, he tenido que buscar Diamantino, por si se había incorporado recientemente a la tabla periódica. ¡¡¡¡ Ez que saben de toooo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jun 2014)

Adamantio ajetreo, a d a m a n t i o!!!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Adamantio ajetreo, a d a m a n t i o!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ya sabe eso que dicen de las mujeres y los diamantinos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2014)

Veras como los usanos trolleen..

je je


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veras como los usanos trolleen..
> 
> je je



Que, llamando al mal tiempo,


----------



## Tono (16 Jun 2014)

Los alemanes le están metiendo otro repasito fino a Portugal. Pepe saliendo por la puerta grande. Esto es la debacle de los PIGS.


------------------

Volviendo al tema del análisis tésnico, le he tirado unas rayas a otro valor, a veces también comentado aquí y que contra todo pronóstico hay gente capaz de ganarle dinero.

VOCENTO, otro megachicharro que capitaliza unos 270 millones y mueve la friolera de 30000€ al día según la web de BME.

En la gráfica mensual es tontería tirarle unas rayas. Ha perdido un 90% de su valor desde máximos históricos con una verticalidad que duelen hasta los ojos.







Más en el corto plazo, si nos vamos al semanal, vemos remarcado en el óvalo como después de un calentón chicharril -que vete tu a saber lo que lo provocó- le han metido unas velas salta stops ricas, ricas... y desde entonces ha entrado en máximos y mínimos decrecientes de los que no ha salido una gacela con el culo intacto. 
Algo así como un 26% de caída en los últimos 3 meses y la que te rondaré morena.







Los indicadores claramente dan venta fuerte y no tocar ni con un puntero láser.

Esto, por supuesto, es una interpretación aficionada y subjetiva que seguramente esté equivocada. De cualquier manera cuidado con los que dicen que deja velas guapas y tal y que las divergencias dan entrada y pascual.

PD: Si alguien quiere que ponga chistes o alguna otra cosa en los gráficos no hay más que pedirlo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los alemanes le están metiendo otro repasito fino a Portugal. Pepe saliendo por la puerta grande. Esto es la debacle de los PIGS.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> ...










mientras:
Jaque mate a la deuda Argentina. Default inminente










tono, yo no entiendo esa linea que pones....
podria ir mas abajo


otra interpretacion


----------



## Namreir (16 Jun 2014)

Guerra en Irak

Embargo gasistico ruso

Y "los mercados" ni se inmutan.

Esto eata mas controlando que centro del campo español jugando al tiki taka.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (16 Jun 2014)

A mi no me cuenten milongas.
Schumi esta muy jodido, debe tener unas secuelas tremendas.
Ah las ibe siguen sanas...


----------



## atman (16 Jun 2014)

Pero vamos a ver... ¿como va Argentina a caer en default por 1.000 millones? O oyo estoy muy perdido o ya se sacan las cosas de madre...

Otra cosa, será que Argentina vuelta a hacerla, no porque no tenga otro remedio, sino porque no le da la gana de acatar las sentencias...

Orden de embargo mundial del suministro de silicona a Argentina... y se acaba todo en un ti-tá...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Jun 2014)

se ponen mas silicona en Colombia o Venezuela 

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 13:22 ----------

Otro Mega Deal en el sector Farma: Medtronic paga 31 mil millones por Covidien




y ya uqe antes hemos hablado de silicona...

tengan cuidado, hay imágenes que dañan la vista


Famosas que han transformado su cara - Rosa L?pez. El cambio f?sico d... | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2014)

La economía usana es incapaz de dar un paso al frente.

IMF Cuts U.S. Growth Outlook, Sees More Scope for Zero Rates - Bloomberg

En cuanto se reduce la dosis de dronja, la economía peta y es incapaz de evolucionar al alza. Pero ya está el nigga para recordarnos que se ha recuperado todo el empleo perdido desde 2008, pero obvia decir que ha ANIQUILADO LA CLASE MEDIA usana y que casi todo el empleo generado es infrapagado y a tiempo parcial.

Uno de cada siete usanos vive por debajo del umbral de pobreza marcado por el Gobierno Federal.

El catacrock va a ser real en un país con +4 millones de preppers y cientos de millones de armas en manos de la población


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Jun 2014)

FCC demostrando fuerza en una sesión colorada como la de hoy. Se pone bonita al superar los 17,80.

Le he metido un tirito a FSLR.


----------



## burbujito1982 (16 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...* ¿como va Argentina a caer en default por 1.000 millones?* O oyo estoy muy perdido o ya se sacan las cosas de madre...
> 
> Otra cosa, será que Argentina vuelta a hacerla, no porque no tenga otro remedio, sino porque no le da la gana de acatar las sentencias...
> 
> *Orden de embargo mundial del suministro de silicona a Argentina... y se acaba todo en un ti-tá...*



Esto se soluciona de una manera mucho más sencilla:

El estado argentino apuesta 100 millones de dólares clandestinamente a favor de una manita de Iran a la albiceleste, cuota 100-1 o algo así.

Con los beneficios paga la ronda y vuelve a apostar a otra manita de Nigeria y a salir de la crisis.

Vamos, más o menos lo que hicieron Rajoy y los jugadores de la roja el otro dia. Así, con esta "derrota", en vez de 720k euros, ya habrán ganado bastante más, y nuestro país también.

Pensándolo mejor, seguro que nuestros políticos y jugadores no han tenido esta "brillante" idea


----------



## tarrito (16 Jun 2014)

por fin algo de utilidad se le puede sacar al Jalapenean ienso:

ya no podría ponerse cortilargo con 3 cüllons


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jun 2014)

Despues de pasar varios dias sin pasar por aqui, al fin veo los vrotes verdes. Los bares llenisimos esta misma noche por el centro, de hecho, tan llenos que nos hemos visto obligados a compartir mesa con unas teens en un bar de tapas. 

¡A Comer Vividores! Entre Cáceres y Badajoz | A la buena vida | El rincón de los vividores: Madrid, Cultura, Gastronomía, arte, restaurantes, moda, vinos, tendencias

ya que no puedo aportar nada de bolsa, puesto que solo mantengo la cartera de largo... aportemos bares que merezcan la pena.


----------



## @@strom (16 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La economía usana es incapaz de dar un paso al frente.
> 
> IMF Cuts U.S. Growth Outlook, Sees More Scope for Zero Rates - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



¿pero tu has visto los últimos datos de ism manufacturas, servicios y producción industrial?
El crecimiento usa del segundo trimestre va a ser de los más fuertes de los últimos años.

Catacrock dice.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 16:20 ----------

La bolsa por Carlos María: Koncorde da señal de salida en la gran banca

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 16:23 ----------

hablemos de cosas serías, mañana se espera desplone de valores del ibex con intereses argentinos.... cuáles son?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 16:56 ----------

Telefónica, Dia, BBVA, Endesa, Santander, NH Hoteles, Gas Natural, OHL y Abertis,


----------



## peseteuro (17 Jun 2014)

pero qué hace el hilo tan abajo en estos días tan guanosos !


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2014)

Buenos días
El hilo tiene merecido andar por abajo algun ratilllo, 

Escribio Claca, apenas hicimos comentarios y cuatro thaks. 

Hoy guano a capazos


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos largos 11085 en 11040 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:

veo el inicio de un brutal rally bajista ienso:


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿pero tu has visto los últimos datos de ism manufacturas, servicios y producción industrial?
> El crecimiento usa del segundo trimestre va a ser de los más fuertes de los últimos años.
> 
> Catacrock dice.



Yo creo que el IMF tiene más información que nosotros.

A estas alturas nadie duda que la economía usana está mantenida EXCLUSIVAMENTE por los chutes monetarios de la FED y que en cuanto se retira o se amaga, la economía se viene abajo.

De todas formas, el excesivo optimismo es muy propio de la fase del ciclo en la que se encuentra la economía usana.

La economía real (Main street) está dirigida por la economía financiera (FED + Wall Street) y hace tiempo posteé un gráfico de la evolución del SP500 en función de los POMO days. Asusta ver que sin los POMOs, el SP apenas habría recuperado prácticamente nada desde los mínimos de 2009.


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> cerramos largos 11085 en 11040 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:
> 
> veo el inicio de un brutal rally bajista ienso:



::::::

Su ancestral ojo bursatil. Lo suyo no puede ser cierto. no.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2014)

Hay por ahí otro más actualizado y acojonante, pero con este también vale







Otro ejemplo muy parcial de cómo afectan los POMOs a Wall Street







La economía usana no puede vivir sin los chutes


----------



## Topongo (17 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias foristas en general y enagasianos en particular.
Muy bien enagas ya estamos a a un 3% de máximos históricos y algo más arriba de cuando hablo draki, a ver que tal se portan las resistencias en 4x y la de máximos históricos, de momento parece que vamos con fuerza y volmen, mi bola de cristal sigue viendo los 25-26 para este año... si sigue lo de ucrania igual antes de lo que pensamos...
Al final no me salí de BME y es que esta acción me ha dejado traumatizado ::


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

argentina cae 10%
y nosotros esto?


----------



## decloban (17 Jun 2014)

Debe de estar entrando un montón de dinero de minoristas en bolsa, Ing vuelve a estar caído otra vez, deben de tener como asesor al jefe burbujero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Jun 2014)

La FED no está y no va a aplicar el anunciado tappering. Solo queda seguir metiendo droja en el sistema hasta que el paciente muera de sobredosis.

El canario en la mina es el mercado de bonos, seguidlo muy de cerca, el día que no puedan seguir conteniendo los tipos en los niveles ridículos a los que están actualmente será el día en que se desate el infierno en la bolsa, el día en que toda la mierda 




bertok dijo:


> Hay por ahí otro más actualizado y acojonante, pero con este también vale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Topongo (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> argentina cae 10%
> y nosotros esto?



Si, la verdad es que su bola de Cristal hoy ha amanecido en modo jato...
Porque las que ha mentado antes andan peponeando pero bien...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

Vamos dentro de SAP!!! 
También he aprovechado la corrección de ALGIL de ayer para doblar. 
Veremos 8:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que su bola de Cristal hoy ha amanecido en modo jato...
> Porque las que ha mentado antes andan peponeando pero bien...



son las que más exposición tienen allí.

no es normal que una bolsa latina caiga un 10% y no pase nada aquí. igual es que luego hay reversal?


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> son las que más exposición tienen allí.
> 
> no es normal que una bolsa latina caiga un 10% y no pase nada aquí. igual es que luego hay reversal?



Si te sirve de consuelo a mí en BFR y GGAL me dieron ayer hasta en el corvejón.
Eso si, las sigo viendo un buy a medio/largo plazo del tamaño del Perito Moreno.
Si se repiten los beneficios del año pasado (que todo apunta a que se mejorarán) estaríamos hablando en BFR de unos beneficios por acción de $11.31, teniendo en cuenta que la acción ahora cuesta $9.82...
En el caso de GGAL que ahora cotiza a $12.69 el BPA del año pasado fue de $14,46 y lo mismo... el crecimiento de los últimos años ha estado muy por encima de otras empresas del sector.
Argentina es el eterno enfermo pero dudo que Brasil la deje caer de forma definitiva y estos movimientos para mí son oportunidades de compra (cuando el cuchillo deje de caer claro )


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2014)

Cuanto tiempo!!

Por aquí seguimos....con Repsol.

Se me vendieron las Sabadell en 2,55 y ahora me están haciendo un Topongo )

Así que liquidez y a esperar recorte, que ya llegará.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2014)

ve la cosa alcista Fran


----------



## Topongo (17 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo!!
> 
> Por aquí seguimos....con Repsol.
> 
> ...



Qué cabrón ::::::


ane agurain dijo:


> son las que más exposición tienen allí.
> 
> no es normal que una bolsa latina caiga un 10% y no pase nada aquí. igual es que luego hay reversal?



PAra eso se creo el logo de Ralph....


----------



## IRobot (17 Jun 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La FED no está y no va a aplicar el anunciado tappering. Solo queda seguir metiendo droja en el sistema hasta que el paciente muera de sobredosis.
> 
> El canario en la mina es el mercado de bonos, seguidlo muy de cerca, el día que no puedan seguir conteniendo los tipos en los niveles ridículos a los que están actualmente será el día en que se desate el infierno en la bolsa, el día en que toda la mierda



Aquí efectivamente comentan el aumento de los rendimientos de los bonos usanos como una de las 5 señales que pueden indicar el inicio de una futura corrección. Pero de momento a día de hoy el siemprealcismo continua imperando:

La Carta de la Bolsa - 5 señales que nos anticiparán la Gran Corrección


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

Buenas.

Me he comprado unas EZEs para mis nietos. Dios reparta plusvis.

saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

el ibex sigue marcando máximos y mínimos más bajos, hoy aún no ha superado el máximo de ayer


edito: aunque hoy deberíamos marcar un "máximo" más alto que el de ayer y mañana


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hacer un Arcelor: Subir por la mañana a primera hora para luego darse la vuelta y dar por culo a sus accionistas...como siempre.



Hoy igual que ayer, que HDGP. ::


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Qué cabrón ::::::
> 
> 
> PAra eso se creo el logo de Ralph....



Na hombre, eso nos ha pasado a todos. 

El otro día me preguntaba un amiguete que que hacía. 

Compro en verano de 2011 creo.... Cuando guaneo esto..... Saca a tef 3.000 euros y a San 13.000 más los dividendos correspondientes. 

La verdad que no sabe uno que aconsejarle. 

Yo le dije que vendiese y esperase a 9.xxx y recomprara pero claro.... Otro decía que si esto se iba a 13.000 luego que bajase a 9.000 iba a estar jodido... Y es que no se sabe... Nadie puede garantizar que esto no se vaya a 13.000....si ha subido de 6.000 a 11.000....perfectamente se puede ir a 13.000.

Tiene un precio de adquisición muy bajo, y son dividenderas.... Luego lo dejará probablemente. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

Meliá esta lleno de cortos creo recordar, no?


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ve la cosa alcista Fran




Desde donde estamos ahora mismo, solo veo pabajo


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde donde estamos ahora mismo, solo veo pabajo



pues vemos lo mismo ::

pato ¿dónde estás?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

•

11:02

BMS
.-
Alemania: ZEW situación actual (jun): 67,7; est.: 62,6; ant.: 62,1
•

11:02

BMS
.-
Alemania: ZEW sentimiento económico(jun): 29,8; est.: 35,0; ant.: 33,1
•

11:01

BMS
.-
Zona Euro: ZEW sentimiento económico (jun): 58,4; est.: 59,6; ant.: 55,2

Leer más: Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores http://www.bolsamania.com/noticias-actualidad/ultimaHora.html#QlS0Hx02OkToXDKU


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues vemos lo mismo ::
> 
> pato ¿dónde estás?



Se lo ha comido el gato, sus muelas VA CORTO ::


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2014)

están manteniendo el precio de cine Fran


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> están manteniendo el precio de cine Fran



11.096-11.066 son las rupturas...

Abajo sobre los 10.960 hay una zona fuerte de negociación


----------



## Skhu (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> son las que más exposición tienen allí.
> 
> no es normal que una bolsa latina caiga un 10% y no pase nada aquí. igual es que luego hay reversal?



Yo tambien pensaba que hoy venía guano...esperaremos a los USA, aunque de momento los futuros vienen verdes, no descarto un reversal gordo


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

Chocolatera en 1,92 que es su resistencia a muy corto plazo. si la rompe fiuuu, si no... guanillo


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Chocolatera en 1,92 que es su resistencia a muy corto plazo. si la rompe fiuuu, si no... guanillo



¿Llega el guano evrywhere?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

melia me tienta entrar en 8,88 pero uff, cuchillo cae e indicadores no pintan bien... aunque rebotase mañana y pasado


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Velas culeras ,
que guay


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2014)

gaceleeeridos , que viene juanillo


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gaceleeeridos , que viene juanillo



Gran Zahorí, cúbrase, nos están dando por todos los flancos.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gran Zahorí, cúbrase, nos están dando por todos los flancos.



no problemo es , se responde con operacion en tenaza , embolsamiento y pase en profundidad :rolleye:


----------



## rufus (17 Jun 2014)

Jato, y el gap 9450? Queda lejitos eh


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

recordemos que le dax tiene un gap entre 60-100 puntos más abajo


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2014)

Topongo, usted y yo calladitos como putas.
Sólo hablaré del roto de las arcelores. A largo, largoooooooooo.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

parece que melia recupera, a ver si es intradia solo o para 2-3 dias


----------



## atman (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> recordemos que le dax tiene un gap entre 60-100 puntos más abajo



Como mire los gaps del SP se le hace el culo pepsicola... ::

Lástima que le queda uno por arriba... pero vamos a pensar que ese lo vamos a mantener para dejar clara esa "reversal island" y que queden bonitas las estadísticas para seguir cazando incautos a futuro...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Puede ser los primeros preludios de los hachazos en la frente..

Son necesarios...son sanos


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2014)

FCC a lo suyo.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

Como veis a la Distribuidora Internacional de Alimentos?


----------



## decloban (17 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como veis a la Distribuidora Internacional de Alimentos?



Pues que esta en un bonito lateral.








¿Quizás se encuentre en la fase 3?


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede ser los primeros preludios de los hachazos en la frente..
> 
> Son necesarios...son sanos



pidiendo hachazos sanos con un caballero del zodiaco de avatar ::
incoherencias sanas :no:

le recuerdo que teníamos al SAN y cía. contra las cuerdas, y algun@s :rolleye: empezaron con el rollito zodiacal ... Y MIRE DONDE ESTAMOS!!!  :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pidiendo hachazos sanos con un caballero del zodiaco de avatar ::
> incoherencias sanas :no:
> 
> le recuerdo que teníamos al SAN y cía. contra las cuerdas, y algun@s :rolleye: empezaron con el rollito zodiacal ... Y MIRE DONDE ESTAMOS!!!  :ouch:



Fue elegido ese caballero como adalid del carbón y to lo negro..

y mira como van las AnaRosas...ni con un palo!!

:XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fue elegido ese caballero como adalid del carbón y to lo negro..
> 
> y mira como van las AnaRosas...ni con un palo!!
> 
> :XX::XX:



yaaaa ... "patatas traigo" 

aquí el único con un avatar con Conosimento, es el forero Topongo ... he dicho
:Aplauso:

buenooo ... el general a veces también se viste de bonito :X

:: ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Ahora , a aguantar el tipo..

Que pandoro viene asomando...


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora , a aguantar el tipo..
> 
> Que pandoro viene asomando...



Y el cacharro no lo trae colgando..... 

Vamos que estas son sanas correcciones Na preocupante


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Y el cacharro no lo trae colgando.....
> 
> Vamos que estas son sanas correcciones Na preocupante



El Hemoal se lo trae uno de casa, menos mal


----------



## Xiux (17 Jun 2014)

Porque no me quedase quietecito con mis fcc.... Que gacelo! Saliendo en 17,6 la semana pasada 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (17 Jun 2014)

Bolsas y mierdacos poquito a poco a por los 30... 10% ha caido ya desde máximos la japuta...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Y ahora queda la tarde usana...

A por aguja e hilo...para coser barrigas.


----------



## Namreir (17 Jun 2014)

Droghi, se nos pasa el efecto y me entra el mono, una nueva dosis, te vendo la fkauta del perro por un chute de eso que cultivas con esmero.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

Vaya brinco que ha pegado el nasdaq del rojo al verde! :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jun 2014)

Me ha gustado la opinión que tiene uno de los diseñadores del f16 sobre el F35 ::

http://www.creditbubblestocks.com/2014/06/the-designer-of-f-16-explains-just-how.html

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Ezentis? Vamos, que me viene bien, 20 o 30 días de estos y entro en beneficios...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Ezentis? Vamos, que me viene bien, 20 o 30 días de estos y entro en beneficios...



Pues no lo sé, pero esta mañana compré unas poquillas a 0.87 y ahora mire...::


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Ezentis? Vamos, que me viene bien, 20 o 30 días de estos y entro en beneficios...



Vienen con un pan bajo el brazo.
¿Todo bien?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

Las canarios dicen que EZEs, como arcelor y tal , para arriba como un cohete.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, pero esta mañana compré unas poquillas a 0.87 y ahora mire...::



Usted tiene info privilegiada!!

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 16:18 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vienen con un pan bajo el brazo.
> ¿Todo bien?



Todo bien aunque escasa de tiempo... ¡gracias!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Usted tiene info privilegiada!!



No, pero la estaba vigilando tiempo atrás. No me fío aún así. Esta acción es propicia a :::::: y a ::::::


----------



## davinci (17 Jun 2014)

Viva Ezentis. Habiendo salido todos los "malvados" ya sólo queda que entren los "güenos" a mansalva. Dará dinero, dará. A fin de cuentas se están saneando bastante bien.


----------



## atman (17 Jun 2014)

Me paso de listo si digo... ienso:

"Bueno, pues ya está. Ahora a ver hasta donde cae..."

:


Es que... nos falta Misstress Janet...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Me paso de listo si digo... ienso:
> 
> "Bueno, pues ya está. Ahora a ver hasta donde cae..."
> 
> ...



Promete risas la Poyeya


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2014)

Jesucristo, hoy el "arcelor" ha cambiado el esquema. Bienvenido sea.


----------



## Chila (17 Jun 2014)

¿salimos de iberdrola?
tengo el dedo sobre el sell...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Jesucristo, hoy el "arcelor" ha cambiado el esquema. Bienvenido sea.



Si, pero sólo a última hora.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2014)

Las solares parece que andan cachondas...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

cortos

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 10:24 ----------

Grifols duplicar? fraccionamiento de plasma en EEUU gracias a nueva planta

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 10:36 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bolsas y mierdacos poquito a poco a por los 30... 10% ha caido ya desde máximos la japuta...









---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 10:40 ----------

radar para AMS + MTS + MEL


----------



## atman (17 Jun 2014)

Nadie pone esto?? o ya se sabía...??

CAF suministrará 21 trenes al metro de Estambul por 119 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

igual mañana entro a primera hora en mts


----------



## kalemania (17 Jun 2014)

¿Anticipa la Bolsa el fin de la moda del Gin Tonic? ¿Vuelve el Whisky?







Durante años en EEUU en el mundo del whisky nada excitante ha pasado. Las botellas de whisky se limitaban a coger polvo mientras los consumidores se lanzaban a beber cerveza, vino, vodka o ginebra. Pero al menos en los EEUU parece que algo está empezando a cambiar. Del típico hombre de cierta edad que disfruta placenteramente de un buen escocés on the rocks a cada vez más jóvenes que parece que están optando ha empezar a llenar sus copas con bourbons y whiskys. Series de televisión cómo Mad Men y Boardwalk Empire podrían estar detrás de este incipiente cambio de tendencia en el consumo de licores de alta graduación.

El renacimiento del whisky en los EEUU viene precedido por un cambio de tendencia en el consumo de alcohol que arranca desde hace ya unos cuantos años. En el año 2000, las bebidas de alta graduación suponían sólo el 29% del total de las ventas de bebidas alcohólicas. En 2013 su cuota ya era del 35%. Así mientras en EEUU el consumo de alcohol durante las últimas dos décadas se ha incrementado en sólo un 8% el de bebidas de alta graduación lo ha hecho un 35%.

Sin embargo, en los últimos 10 años las bebidas que más se habían beneficiado de esta tendencia del consumidor hacia la alta graduación habían sido el Vodka (cuyas ventas se dispararon un 50,6 entre 2002 y 2010 y la ginebra. Sin embargo parece que el cambio de tendencia, al menos en los EEUU empieza a ser claro. En 2013 los ingresos generados por el Vodka crecieron un 1,1%, los de la Ginebra cayeron un 3,8% y el whisky se llevó el 80% del crecimiento de ingresos y no sólo en el segmento barato. El número de botellas de bourbon super premium vendidas en 2013 pasó de 662 mil a 1,23 millones.
El mercado toma nota

Obviamente las grandes beneficiadas de este cambio de tendencia son las empresas de bebidas tienen marcas reconocidas del líquido marrón de alta graduación. Recordemos que hace poco la japonesa Suntory pagó $16 mil millones por hacerse con Jim Beam.

Por contra las europeas Diageo y Pernord Ricard cuyos ingresos están basados en las denominadas bebidas blancas de alta graduación (71% y 81% de los ingresos) están viendo como sus cotizaciones están sufriendo anticipando probablemente un cambio de gustos. Por ejemplo el precio de la acción de Diageo lleva un retroceso del 6% desde que se inició el 2014 y ambas empresas cotizan con un considerable descuento respecto a Brown Forman la empresa que elabora el Jack Daniels.

El cambio de tendencia también se está empezando a notar en los resultados de ambas compañías. Así por ejemplo en el caso de Diageo en los últimos resultados presentados las ventas de todas sus bebidas de alta graduación blancas presentaron caídas de ventas. Los ingresos de Tanqueray su marca de Ginebra super premium cayeron un 2,3%, las de Smirnoff cayeron un 5,9%, las de Gordon Gin un -3,2%. En Pernod Ricard, los ingresos del vodka Absolut cayeron un -4,7%.

Por contra la misma Pernod Ricard comunicaba que las ventas de su whisky Jameson Irish se habían incrementado un 17% y Diageo indicaba que las ventas de su Bulleit bourbon habían crecido un 60%

No se si vosotros habéis notado o no este cambio de tendencia. Yo tengo la esperanza que la próxima vez que salga de fiesta no sea el único con un líquido marrón en el vaso. Con un poco de suerte dejaré de sentirme como un bicho raro.


----------



## Tono (17 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes.

A algunos había que daros unos azotes. 

Topongo, Chila. ¿cómo vais a vender lo mejor que hay en el IBEX ahora mismo?



Topongo dijo:


> Bolsas y mierdacos poquito a poco a por los 30... 10% ha caido ya desde máximos la japuta...



Vamos a ver Topongo. 
BME sigue haciendo caja a manos llenas, sesión tras sesión y multiplicando x2 y x3 el dinero que se mueve en ETF mes tras mes. Hay negocio y euros garantizados para cobrar un dividendo complementario este año. El volumen que va mover este vencimiento semestral va a batir todos los récords.

Mira la interpretación que veo yo de su gráfica. Sin tontadas de indicadores de AT. 







En el punto 1 fue la subida de más de un 10% que dejó fuera a todo el que no compró antes y fue una felicidad para los que estábamos dentro. Despiojaron un poco y le metieron otro subidón en el punto 2 para volver a dejar sin papel a toda gacela que quiso hacer caja.
Ahora toca otra vez despioje y no han conseguido tirar el precio de 34 pese a que le meten cortos a muerte... 
¿y después? subida libre de nuevo 
Ni se te ocurra salir que cuando le metan otro arreón te quedas mirando arriba hasta que cojas agujetas. Es una mina de oro.



Chila dijo:


> ¿salimos de iberdrola?
> tengo el dedo sobre el sell...



CHila ¿de verdad se puede vender algo que tiene una gráfica así?







Un año entero que no ha dejado de subir, máximos y mínimos crecientes. Sólo el velote rojo de la venta con descuento de la participación del 5% de Bankia. Se recuperó en un visto y no visto y para arriba de nuevo.
Está también en subida libre y ni siquiera ha llegado a su valor real que era de 5,50 hace ya un año. Con el plan de desendeudamiento que cumple a rajatabla y la amortización que van a hacer de un 2% de acciones y el reparto de dividendo en julio, otro 2,5%, podría valorarse por encima de 6.


----------



## Topongo (17 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> A algunos había que daros unos azotes.
> 
> ...



Tono lo digo por decir... después de la liada en su dia se wu3da pa lod nietos... pero tentsr tienta

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Jun 2014)

Son recogidas sanas de beneficios Tono...ya si eso Dios dirá.


----------



## Tono (17 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Son recogidas sanas de beneficios Tono...ya si eso Dios dirá.



en el caso de BME había que haber vendido en 36 y entrar ahora en 34. Vender en este momento es tontería. Yo lo veo así, tengo claro que los 36€ no son su techo ni de coña.

Iberdrola, no se sabe la fecha cuando amortizará el 2% de acciones que ya ha comprado estos meses pasados. Si vendes y mañana aparece la noticia te pierdes ese 2%. Tampoco creo que vaya a bajar ahora que estamos a menos de un mes del dividendo, que es otro 2,5% para los que compraron por debajo de 5€.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 19:41 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Tono lo digo por decir... después de la liada en su dia se wu3da pa lod nietos... pero tentsr tienta
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk




abuelo, ponte la dentadura que no se te entiende nada

(ya que hablas de nietos o)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual mañana entro a primera hora en mts



ufff mts es el valor que todos esperen que recupere cotas anteriores y que siempre trolea a base de bien...


----------



## Namreir (17 Jun 2014)

Del hilo ucraniano:

Rusia y Argelia firman acuerdo para la comercializacion del gas y tal y pascual.

Las mantas de lana de oveja.

Y la mejor madera la de roble, encina y olivo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 20:54 ----------

Paulus cercado en estalingrado ya sopesa rendir el sexto ejercito al enemigo comunista.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

hombre, que bme es alcista, está fuera de toda duda

y el que vaya a largo no debe vender, creo yo.


yo siempre que pongo mis gráficos están pensados en corto plazo, que es como opero un poco yo.


----------



## egarenc (17 Jun 2014)

dedicado al moño de Ajetreo:

Vaya repaso de futbol le está dando México a Brasil. Después el resultado ya se verá...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

lo pongo por si a alguien le cuadra:
Clases de iniciaci?n al trading GRATIS



y:
"Los operadores más ágiles esperan un latigazo ¡ya! Quizá por eso no llega. Y cuando llegue..."


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2014)

De momento la entrada en First Solar empieza bien, las solares han tenido un día verdoso en general.
A ver si tira para buscar los últimos máximos en 75 dólares. Un poco mas de volumen no vendría mal.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2014)

Para Egarec

Así de gordo se me está poniendo


----------



## ane agurain (17 Jun 2014)

ha hablado rajoy:
Rajoy: "La esperanza es lo último que se pierde" - MARCA.com

palmamos fijo
vayan vendiendo mediaset que caerá

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 14:48 ----------

por cierto, no es trucaje. miren como promocionan en colombia


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2014)

onvre!
el amigo de Michel ... cuánto tiempo


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> onvre!
> el amigo de Michel ... cuánto tiempo




Como pasan los años... Para todos 

USA sigue como un tiro. Si mañana Yellen no la lía parda y da un empujóncito puede que el Nasdaq haga máximos...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (17 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ha hablado rajoy:
> Rajoy: "La esperanza es lo último que se pierde" - MARCA.com
> 
> palmamos fijo
> vayan vendiendo mediaset que caerá






Aclara el tema que no puedo abrir el link, se refiere al fumbol o al país?:


----------



## Sealand (17 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien me podría explicar el subidón meteórico del Ibex esta tarde a las 17.31, su posterior caída y si estos hechos guardan relación con que el foro haya quedado KO sobre la misma hora? Gracias y muy buen foro.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2014)

Van a pegar un hostiazo de aupa en pocos días..o mañana con la poyeya.. o Viernes con los vencimientos..

un hostiazo..pero sano, eh!


----------



## Robopoli (17 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Van a pegar un hostiazo de aupa en pocos días..o mañana con la poyeya.. o Viernes con los vencimientos..
> 
> un hostiazo..pero sano, eh!



Se rumorea que el jato ya tiene preparada ya una batería de cortos.
Sigo viendo entrar pasta (y hoy bastante más) en las small caps que normalmente son el canario de la mina.
Puede que pope mañana nos haga un "u know" pero en general salvo el ruido habitual del mercado seguimos siendo arcishhhtashhh.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 23:50 ----------




Tono dijo:


> en el caso de BME había que haber vendido en 36 y entrar ahora en 34. Vender en este momento es tontería. Yo lo veo así, tengo claro que los 36€ no son su techo ni de coña.
> 
> Iberdrola, no se sabe la fecha cuando amortizará el 2% de acciones que ya ha comprado estos meses pasados. Si vendes y mañana aparece la noticia te pierdes ese 2%. Tampoco creo que vaya a bajar ahora que estamos a menos de un mes del dividendo, que es otro 2,5% para los que compraron por debajo de 5€.
> 
> ...



@Topongo dedos rápidos le llaman 
En este foro en general pecamos de impacientes y al final eso se paga. Bueno todos menos misifú que sigue esperando cerrar el gap de los 9 mil no se cuantitos ::


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

El Banco de España advierte de sobrevaloración en algunos mercados | Negocios | Reuters

China hunde la alianza de las grandes navieras Maersk, MSC y CMA - Expansi?n.com


----------



## Chila (18 Jun 2014)

Lo de ibe es por la posible sancion de competencia.
Y siempre para reentrar mas abajo.
Pero no le ha afectado al precio la noticia, asi que todo igual.


----------



## amago45 (18 Jun 2014)

Buenos días
Más Matildes ienso:ienso:ienso:

Telefónica comunica que ha presentado una oferta vinculante para la adquisición del 22% del capital social de Distribuidora de Televisión Digital, S.A. (DTS), propiedad de Mediaset España Comunicación, S.A. (MEDIASET), por un precio de 295 millones de euros


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Chila, la posible sanción a Iberdrola, según se lee en las noticias, sería de un máximo de 30 millones. Desgraciadamente, otra vez se demuestra que en España cometer infracciones compensa ya que se gana más que lo que se paga de multa. Además la cosa va para largo, entre alegaciones y recursos el tema puede durar años.

Ferrovial ya tiene fecha para el dividendo 'flexible'. El precio a partir de mañana empieza a tenerse en cuenta para los derechos. 

Ferrovial presenta el calendario de su 'Dividendo Flexible'

Hoy tipos de la FED y mañana vencimiento semestral. Hagan acopio, los stocks de vaselina pueden agotarse. ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Jun 2014)

Hoy record date para los dividendos flexible de repsol
Por encima de 19 se puede mantener


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

Ya veo que ayer se despacharon a gusto con mi falta de pericia al teclado movil, la culpa la tuvieron un par de cervecillas 
Sobre BME lo que decía que después de la troleada que sufrí en su dia no creo que me la vuelva a quitar,pero algún dia habrá que hacer recogida de beneficios en algo claro...
Un gráfico parecido al de BME y alcista a tope es Enagas, con aun mas RPD y veo que no se comenta demasiado, hace un par de dias de las mas "baratitas" del IBEX, a ver como lo hace hoy pero como dije el lunes con lo de ucrania y demás deber´`iamos superar máximos históricos... espero que no me toponguee.

Y buenos dias foristas!


----------



## decloban (18 Jun 2014)

Por segundo día consecutivo ING no funciona. Para que luego digan que es mejor ir sin SL ::


----------



## garpie (18 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por segundo día consecutivo ING no funciona. Para que luego digan que es mejor ir sin SL ::



En el móvil sí que va (como ayer).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2014)

Joer. Las EZEs siguen to peponas.

Buenos dias.


----------



## decloban (18 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> En el móvil sí que va (como ayer).



Esa aplicación móvil de ING que permite toda la operativa :XX:

Como curiosidad ayer no iba ni ING ni Bankinter ienso:


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

Los de ing intentadlo con esta
https://ing.ingdirect.es/login/#verify
es la nueva web de ing con el interface como la del movil, para mi bastante mejor y está funcionando.


----------



## garpie (18 Jun 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Esa aplicación móvil de ING que permite toda la operativa :XX:



No me refiero a la aplicación, que era una mierda, sino la página que se abre con el navegador. Que por cierto, la cambiaron hace poco y ahora permite operar al 100% como en la web tradicional (con interfaz diferente, eso sí). E incluso permite visualizar la web al estilo clásico.


----------



## decloban (18 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Los de ing intentadlo con esta
> https://ing.ingdirect.es/login/#verify
> es la nueva web de ing con el interface como la del movil, para mi bastante mejor y está funcionando.



Nada a mi no me carga.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

Continua la petroescalada. Maximos de año y medio si no recuerdo mal.

Veremos si atechamos o lo petamos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2014)

garpie dijo:


> En el móvil sí que va (como ayer).



¿En el móvil te deja ING operar con el broker? :8: porque a mi no me deja ni ver mi cartera. Te hablo de un android.

Edito para añadir que ahora leo que es a través del navegador. OK.


----------



## decloban (18 Jun 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ¿En el móvil te deja ING operar con el broker? :8: porque a mi no me deja ni ver mi cartera. Te hablo de un android.
> 
> Edito para añadir que ahora leo que es a través del navegador. OK.



La web carga tanto desde el móvil como desde el pc pero cuando le das a la opción de acceso se queda ahí.

Lamentable y ya no solo por el broker es que quiero entrar a mi cuenta y no hay manera.


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Jun 2014)

Alguien podria explicar (de forma simple sin entrar en detalles) como influyen los vencimientos dias antes de que se produzcan y dias despues?

Gracias!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

Estamos cerca del acabose , pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :no:


----------



## rufus (18 Jun 2014)

Creo que voy entrar en CAF aprovechando la correccion que ha tenido... para muy largo plazo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

amonoh bajistillah :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh bajistillah :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



)))

que parao anda esto, hasta septiembre no volvemos. Siempre arriba


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> )))
> 
> que parao anda esto, hasta septiembre no volvemos. Siempre arriba



los 11.170 son par mí una resistencia muy fuerte


----------



## amago45 (18 Jun 2014)

Matildes camino de los €13.20, pasajeros al tren ...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

hay una posibilidad de que natra hoy ó mañana reviente para arriba
si no lo hace, guanillo posible



los de chicharros dicen que ence:
Ence camino de ese 1,86-1,87 € que anticipábamos en nuestra última actualización 

aplicando la ley, desde hoy deja de bajar y subirá ::

de hecho, a muy corto, rompe en velas hroarias





1,95 es resistencia a corto ahora mismo, is puede con ella para arriba, si no.... chicharros


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Alguien podria explicar (de forma simple sin entrar en detalles) como influyen los vencimientos dias antes de que se produzcan y dias despues?
> 
> Gracias!



Generalmente los días cercanos al vencimiento las manos fuertes suelen agitar el árbol para que caigan inversores pequeños si el mercado es alcista para comprar barato y al contrario, cuando la cosa está bajista, hinchar la cotización para que entre el gacelerío y vender caro. 
En mi opinión y es sólo una opinión el tema del vencimiento no tiene ninguna relevancia salvo que hagas trading a muy corto plazo.


----------



## pullerazo (18 Jun 2014)

Para los que lleváis Enagás.


Enagás: mientras, subiendo en la sombra | Acciones de Bolsa



Saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

ezentis si rompe, carlos maria


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una posibilidad de que natra hoy ó mañana reviente para arriba
> si no lo hace, guanillo posible
> 
> 
> ...



Ence me debe una...la HP. :: La miraremos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 10:01 ----------

Bueno..bien pensado, con Zeltias y EZEs tengo mi cupo de chicharrismo imprudente muy cubierto.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 10:21 ----------

Por cierto, las Zeltibéricas en máximos de mucho tiempo...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

Malditos gringos subnormales , ponen a Espartaco de maricon , que falta de respeto mas grande :vomito:


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Generalmente los días cercanos al vencimiento las manos fuertes suelen agitar el árbol para que caigan inversores pequeños si el mercado es alcista para comprar barato y al contrario, cuando la cosa está bajista, hinchar la cotización para que entre el gacelerío y vender caro.
> En mi opinión y es sólo una opinión el tema del vencimiento no tiene ninguna relevancia salvo que hagas trading a muy corto plazo.



Efectivamente, aunque desde luego es una regla no escrita y que no siempre se cumple. Ni los mismo leoncios lo saben todo sobre el futuro.

En el largo plazo no debe influir, pero en el caso del vencimiento semestral si es un indicativo bastante fuerte de por donde van a ir los tiros en el próximo trimestre. 
Mañana no sería mala cosa que hubiera despioje en el IBEX... pero dado que hoy habla Yellen, cualquier cosa que diga puede cambiar todo, you know.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 12:33 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Malditos gringos subnormales , ponen a Espartaco de maricon , que falta de respeto mas grande :vomito:



pero no por eso deja de ser un efebo de tersos músculos, tan guapo, tan heroico... no?

Siga usted viendo películas de gladiadores, siga... cualquier día de borrachera lo van a dejar preñado.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

el cualo ::

estoy viendo la serie Espartaco , la tercera temporada y debo decir que es una puta mielda :abajo:


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ::
> 
> estoy viendo la serie Espartaco , la tercera temporada y debo decir que es una puta mielda :abajo:



será que ya no le excita ver esos cuerpos sudorosos en HD
o esperaba una gran trama y diálogos complicados?


¿hoy hay partidos del mundial?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

servidor esperaba algo similar a " Yo , Claudio " pero ya veo que hoy todo es mariconismo , hace falta una revolucion muu sangrienta ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2014)

Las Ezes acaban de llegar al euro. Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

si australia empatase con holanda, y españa ganase los 2 que quedan 1-0, también vale para pasar, no?


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor esperaba algo similar a " Yo , Claudio " pero ya veo que hoy todo es mariconismo , hace falta una revolucion muu sangrienta ienso:



Si quiere ver una serie buena de verdad, descárguese OZ. Una serie carcelaria que rompió todos los moldes de la tele en USA.

El hecho de que los dos protagonistas se enamoren de tanto roce en la misma celda es lo de menos :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

vale , voy corriendo a descargarlo :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

natra a vigilar en semanal por si la señal fuese buena


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vale , voy corriendo a descargarlo :rolleye:



Caída de burbuja en 3, 2..

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 12:59 ----------

Las zeltias en máximos anuales, resistencia en 3,08 vamohhh !!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

en cuanto hable yellen petara el server... hacemos una porra?

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 05:24 ----------

por indicadores,macd de hoy, parece que puede empezar una nueva onda, o que es una trollada para pillar.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jun 2014)

Dejen de nombrar a Ze.... que está en resistencia importante y para que suba lo tiene que hacer sin ruido.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2014)

PORRA España-Chile::

(Apuesta: 1 matilde.)

LOLO08: Esp:3- Chile:1


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> PORRA España-Chile::
> 
> (Apuesta: 1 matilde.)
> 
> LOLO08: Esp:3- Chile:1



Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

Esp 0 - Chi 7


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> PORRA España-Chile::
> 
> (Apuesta: 1 matilde.)
> 
> LOLO08: Esp:3- Chile:1



España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2014)

Mecanismo:

Copiar- pegar y poner tu resultado.

pd: adjuntar una matilde en c.c de LOLO08 jjjjj

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 13:59 ----------

PORRA España-Chile::

(Apuesta: 1 matilde.)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

Ejpain pa casa , esa es la porra de MV :abajo:


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ejpain pa casa , esa es la porra de MV :abajo:



No tengo controlado su instinto futbolístico. Se asemeja al bursátil? ienso:


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

PORRA España-Chile::

(Apuesta: 1 matilde.)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Tono: España 4-Chile 0. Y Australia gana a Holanda 1-0


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No tengo controlado su instinto futbolístico. Se asemeja al bursátil? ienso:



No se meta con él.
De tanto ver gladiadores tiene sus instintos confundidos ahora mismo.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No se meta con él.
> De tanto ver gladiadores tiene sus instintos confundidos ahora mismo.



No, no... si solo lo decía por si tengo que cargar largos esta noche.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2014)

El imput "JJJ" en mi sistema bursatil pondera un 30%. Como sentimiento contrario, se entiende. Y no es coña.

Desde aquí dar gracias al Gato!! me ha hecho ganar pasta rica!)


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No, no... si solo lo decía por si tengo que cargar largos esta noche.



esta noche hay que cargarle a las cervezas. 

Nos acercamos al momento Yellen. Ya están dejando planito el IBEX a la espera de la estampida.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 14:13 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> El imput "JJJ" en mi sistema bursatil pondera un 30%. Como sentimiento contrario, se entiende. Y no es coña



eso es lo que yo quería decir y no encontraba la palabra. 

Sentimientos contrarios, el gato está experimentando sentimientos contrarios


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

... y Nasdaq levitando ligeramente... 
Hoy va a ser un día glorioso. Pope va a empujar los mercados y los verdes como no se ha visto desde hace años y nuestra gloriosa selección nacional va a dar un ejemplo de buen juego vertical abandonando el aburrimiento centrista de medio campo típico de los equipos que acaban la temporada en blanco (que no de blanco).


----------



## docjones (18 Jun 2014)

Curioso lo de ing. A unos les va, a otros no.

Si tenéis la app vieja (la de los cuadrados que se desplegaban y con la que no podías hacer casi nada), desinstalarla y meted la nueva, que ya puedes operar con el broker. Bueno, metedla o no, porque no es más que un port de la web en sí, osea que desde navegador la cosa va igual.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2014)

]PORRA España-Chile::

(Apuesta: 1 matilde.)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 


Hoy no está previsto perder. Hay que mantener los balcones llenas de banderitas para la proclamación real de mañana.


----------



## Chila (18 Jun 2014)

Van la mia: España 2- Chile 1
Pero si vuelven a jugar Pique y dema, a palmar.


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) ::
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

España 1-Chile 1
Muy tentador dejar a brasil conrtra chile en octavos...


----------



## Crash (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) ::
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0

Edito para añadir a Topongo. :cook:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) 
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

ya llego el graciosillo FranR , al final tu retraso no a ser divertido chaval ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya llego el graciosillo FranR , al final tu retraso no *a* ser divertido chaval ienso:



Tenga se le ha caído una 










::::


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

Off-topic:

El SP abre en 1943. Llegar a 1972 supondría una "enorme" subida del... 1,50%...

No presupongo nada...

Una jugada sería: cierre del gap que queda por arriba, como fallo alcista y luego... a por todos los que quedan por abajo...

como sería demasiado evidente y fácil... habría que quitarse a los cortos de encima así que un empujón de 10 puntos más para saltar stops y luego la caidita de roma... espe-culo nada más...


----------



## Se vende (18 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> España 1-Chile 1
> Muy tentador dejar a brasil conrtra chile en octavos...



Chile es bastante más peligrosa contra Brasil que España, es un muy buen equipo. En cuanto al partido de hoy esta bastante abierto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) 
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 15:33 ----------

y a la puta calle!

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 15:36 ----------

a ver ese fdax, jugandose las castañas, defendiendo los 9930


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
> Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
> MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
> Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
> ...




LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1 
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...) 
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Esp 0 - Chi 7



Sr. Monlovi,
Cambie ese resultado. Último aviso :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

> LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
> Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
> MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
> Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
> ...



ane agurain 5-1, ya dije anoche. goles de llorente.negredo.navas.callejon e iturraspe. por chile marcará zamorano, de chilena, como es obvio

si no se puede repetir, pues 1-0


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza calichines :abajo:


----------



## ... (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile


----------



## IRobot (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
IRobot: Esp 6 - Chi 0 Juego, set y partido. Tiki-taka revival!!!

Y para hacerlo más difícil, los seis goles de Casillas. Casillas revival too!!! :::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ane agurain 5-1, ya dije anoche. goles de llorente.negredo.navas.callejon e iturraspe. por chile marcará zamorano, de chilena, como es obvio
> 
> si no se puede repetir, pues 1-0



Si aciertas hasta los goleadores te compramos unas matilde entre todos, unas 5 o 6. A mi es que me ha llamado la atencion que hay un brasileño jugando con España. Que broma es esa.


----------



## Skhu (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2014)

Que alguien me añada: España 0 - Chile 1


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si aciertas hasta los goleadores te compramos unas matilde entre todos, unas 5 o 6. A mi es que me ha llamado la atencion que hay un brasileño jugando con España. Que broma es esa.



Ya, Donato. Esto lo empezó sibilio y juanito de la cruz








ING no anda bien del todo, lo digo porque lleva 3 meses recomendando vender Zardoya.... y el gráfico ...::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Curioso lo de ing. A unos les va, a otros no.
> 
> Si tenéis la app vieja (la de los cuadrados que se desplegaban y con la que no podías hacer casi nada), desinstalarla y meted la nueva, que ya puedes operar con el broker. Bueno, metedla o no, porque no es más que un port de la web en sí, osea que desde navegador la cosa va igual.



Gracias por el dato. La he instalado la nueva y en mi cuenta de valores veo el total en euros pero no me saca el detalle de los valores que tengo. 

¿Te pasa a tí también?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

por cierto, alemania es clara candidata a ganar este mundial.

podria ser el fundamental que reviente los 10.000 del dax.  :XX:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 15:59 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Que alguien me añada: España 0 - Chile 1



la baja por maternidad, no sirve para el hilo. 
No sea "mandrosa" y haga un quote.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Y sobre Eon, ¿nada que decir?
Y RWE.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Gracias por el dato. La he instalado la nueva y en mi cuenta de valores veo el total en euros pero no me saca el detalle de los valores que tengo.
> 
> ¿Te pasa a tí también?



a mi en el movil me va perfect...

teneis que dejar de beber mientras conducis y dais ordenes por el movil

Las 'eses' del hijo de Alberto Ruiz-Gallard?n | Madrid | EL MUNDO


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

el que acierte la porra, abre el hilo del próximo mes. Ademas, le sera permitido titularlo con cualquier de las habituales mandangas.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> por cierto, alemania es clara candidata a ganar este mundial.
> 
> podria ser el fundamental que reviente los 10.000 del dax.  :XX:
> 
> ...



Apiadaos de mi. Estoy con el móvil y dando un biberón...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

fdax lucha en los 9950. lateral hasta que rompa con fuerza alguno de esos 2 niveles.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 16:06 ----------

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1

(quiero mp con foto enseñando carne  )


----------



## Cantor (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0

Antipatriotaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss!!! monlovi al paredón!!!


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

Entro, dejo mi porra (la del mundial ) y me voy

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

oiga hannibal, que yo he puesto el 1-0 antes que hustec


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2014)

Chile 1 -Esp 2

Fran como ve el panorama, esta raro el ibex


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga hannibal, que yo he puesto el 1-0 antes que hustec



A creado escuela, van cuatro 1 a 0


----------



## IRobot (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga hannibal, que yo he puesto el 1-0 antes que hustec



Y mi probable 6-0 se ha perdido también por el camino...


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga hannibal, que yo he puesto el 1-0 antes que hustec



Pues no sale en la lista ienso: De todas formas yo he copiado a Cantor :XX:

Ya en serio, España tiene poco gol; croe que ganaremos pero por la mínima, No sé si 1-0 ó 2-1, y eso si no se lesiona Costra claro, porque como salgan Torres o Llorente tendrá que meterlos Iniesta...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi en el movil me va perfect...
> 
> teneis que dejar de beber mientras conducis y dais ordenes por el movil
> 
> Las 'eses' del hijo de Alberto Ruiz-Gallard?n | Madrid | EL MUNDO



Ya está. Tan sencillo como girar la tablet y ponerla apaisada  

Va de fábula !!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A creado escuela, van cuatro 1 a 0



Es una cuestión de análisis coom he puesto, pero además de estadística. La inmensa mayoría de victorias de la Roja (ahora llamada la Coja) son por la mínima...


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

Shku, MZMM!!!!

hay que fijarse bien a la hora de postear, se ha olvidado ud, de anne y de irobot.

victor, lo suyo es aun mas grave por ser veterano.


Montegrifo, ud si que sabe.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A creado escuela, van cuatro 1 a 0


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Chile 1 -Esp 2
> 
> Fran como ve el panorama, esta raro el ibex



Estamos dentro de un canalillo, ligeramente alcista, esperando un no se que.

El SP esperando en la zona donde nos comentó Luis y nosotros jugueteando mientras rompen.

El dibujo técnico sería este

*Canal *








*Ligeramente alcista*











Mientras mantegamos SP por encima de 34 (c), esto va arriba. Nos puede dejar descolgados y al cierre subir los yankis.
Tendríamos un acercamiento a la zona de los 70 y nosotros no desmadrarnos más allá de los 111xx


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

IAG y Meliá se vuelven a poner bonitas


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sr. Monlovi,
> Cambie ese resultado. Último aviso :no:



siiii onnnvreeeee ... y se lo coge usted :no: :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0
Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Ok copio 10 veces

Ha, ha , ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> siiii onnnvreeeee ... y se lo coge usted :no: :no:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

vamos natra, cojona ya... tienes que subir más
porque mañana no deberías superar el máximo de hoy


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

Menuda mierda de dia que se ha marcado enagas, haga lo que haga hasta final de sesión, sin volumen, sin chicha y sin ná... parece que no tocaba hoy a tacar máximos,. el relevo lo ha pillado hoy gas natural, a ver si mañana nos toca a nosotros, a por el 23 leñe y ya de ahí al cielo...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Menuda mierda de dia que se ha marcado enagas, haga lo que haga hasta final de sesión, sin volumen, sin chicha y sin ná... parece que no tocaba hoy a tacar máximos,. el relevo lo ha pillado hoy gas natural, a ver si mañana nos toca a nosotros, a por el 23 leñe y ya de ahí al cielo...



pues CAF, que parecía que daba entrada en indicadores...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jun 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz lateral.

hora de ir a disfrutar del pre-verano (afortunados los que vivimos a orillas del mediterraneo)

[youtube]k5EGgI97-T8[/youtube]


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

Qué aburrimiento las gowex. Sigo pensando que entrará en el kumo y tocará (y pasará) los 21 en julio, pero lo lleva con calma.

BME sin embargo, aunque en 36 fue buena opción de venta, creo que volveremos a rondarlo (concretamente los 35.5) para cuando nos vayamos de vacaciones en agosto


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

las bandas bolingas 15min del ibex se mueven en 30 puntos.... en breve pega latigazo... o mañana

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 09:06 ----------








tiene pinta de que nos comemos el martillo en la subasta


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Organización. Organización!!
Yo puse que ganábamos 4-0 a la mañana y no salgo en la lista. 
y el copión de Montegrifo ha puesto lo mismo para llevarse mi matilde

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0
Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Jun 2014)

Espanha va a ganarrrr!

Sacamos la alineación secreta :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## IRobot (18 Jun 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Espanha va a ganarrrr!
> 
> Sacamos la alineación secreta :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Si saliesen estas vestidas así fijo que no me perdía el partido...


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Organización. Organización!!
> Yo puse que ganábamos 4-0 a la mañana y no salgo en la lista.
> y el copión de Montegrifo ha puesto lo mismo para llevarse mi matilde
> 
> ...



¡¡¡TONO!!! Organización.
Please, coja la última lista, ha dejado mi apuesta fuera.


----------



## Chila (18 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apiadaos de mi. Estoy con el móvil y dando un biberón...



Reconozcalo: si encuentra al padre de la bebe en semejante guisa, le dices de todo menos guapo.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡¡¡TONO!!! *Organización*.
> Please, coja la última lista, ha dejado mi apuesta fuera.



Queda alguien que no se sepa el chiste???


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2014)

Cuidado con el copio y peeeego...cuidado con el copio y peeego.. No dejemos a nadie fuera.

Las matildes llevan un +1,70% . La porra le viene estupendo!!.

Van 23 matildes en el bote. Se cierra la porra nada más oir el pitido inicial del arbitro.

El ganador se lleva las telefonicas apostadas hasta ese momento yyyyy...una cena con el Señor MuertoViviente ( JJJ), en la cual le deleitará con su visión del mercado, unas posteriores birras y de "postre" una noche loca en Chueca.)


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Reconozcalo: si encuentra al padre de la bebe en semejante guisa, le dices de todo menos guapo.



A ver... que sería una forma metaflórica de hablar...


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0
Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.

*España 0 - Chile 2* Y p'a casa


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Queda alguien que no se sepa el chiste???



Algo de pandoro en una orgía, no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

¡¡¡TONO!!! Segundo aviso: vamos a llevarnos bien o habrá hondonadas de ostias.


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Queda alguien que no se sepa el chiste???



qué chiste!? :rolleye:

no son los fines de samana habituales del Jato : :


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡¡¡TONO!!! Segundo aviso: vamos a llevarnos bien o habrá hondonadas de ostias.



ya va, coño, que mestás agobiando

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 17:29 ----------

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0
Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2
Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya va, coño, que mestás agobiando
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 17:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranqui, tómese su tiempo, y su cerveza si procede.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 17:33 ----------

Se ha quedado fuera la apuesta del león Durmiente. Lo arreglo y, de momento queda asÏ:

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 0
Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2
Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.
Durmiente: España 0 - Chile 2 Y p'a casa


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Algo de pandoro en una orgía, no?



Si. En una orgia de 6 tios. Y 6 tias, se enciende la luz y un tio dice:

¡Organización! Es la cuarta vez que me dan por culo.

Pd. El gato no había sido invitado


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Si saliesen estas vestidas así fijo que no me perdía el partido...



Ostias habría para ser el masajista de este equipo.

A Iberdrola no la han dejado cerrar en 5,50
pero los ha tocao :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

...y nadie dice nada de la prima de riesgo... de Francia...!!

A ver que hace mañana. Puede quedarse en un meneo de tantos... pero como se meta otro arreón del 25%... glub!


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Para los sufridores de Gowex

Gowex se anota más de un 2% tras firmar un acuerdo estratégico con Cisco Systems - Noticias de Inversión


A ver si despega de una vez, Cisco no es cualquier cosa (si es cierta la noticia)


----------



## docjones (18 Jun 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Gracias por el dato. La he instalado la nueva y en mi cuenta de valores veo el total en euros pero no me saca el detalle de los valores que tengo.
> 
> ¿Te pasa a tí también?



Hummm nope. Entras en inversión y puedes verlos en "mi cartera" o venderlos en resumen, donde te aparecen los que van al alza o la baja.

Te hablo de la app nueva para android.


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si. En una orgia de 6 tios. Y 6 tias, se enciende la luz y un tio dice:
> 
> ¡Organización! Es la cuarta vez que me dan por culo.
> 
> Pd. El gato no había sido invitado



en el que yo sé, el tío es portugués y al menos llega a tocar una teta (organisasao!!organisasao!!)

debe ser la versión extendida


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

voy preparando la cena


----------



## Cantor (18 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> en el que yo sé, el tío es portugués y al menos llega a tocar una teta (organisasao!!organisasao!!)
> 
> debe ser la versión extendida



el mío es a "lo andaluz" (exagerao): 2 tios y 50 tias.... lo de que le dan por culo es la esencia del chiste y se ve que no cambia en ninguna versión :XX: aunque lo dice 3 veces hasta que enciende la luz


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Jun 2014)

Bueeeeno cambio mi resultado para llevarme yo sólo todas las matildes


LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1
Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1
MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7
Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.
Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.
Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1
Chila: España 2- Chile 1
Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)
Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1
Topongo: España 1-Chile 1
FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1
Crash: España 3 - Chile 0
LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0
Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0
Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.
Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0
...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile
Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0
pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1
Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0
Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0
Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1
IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0
Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 2
Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2
Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.
Durmiente: España 0 - Chile 2 Y p'a casa


----------



## Tono (18 Jun 2014)

Montegrifo, no puedo aceptarlo.
No me importa compartir la matilde contigo.

(si vuelves a cambiar el resultado haz en un momentito una tabla y colócanos por orden alfabético )


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Montegrifo, no puedo aceptarlo.
> No me importa compartir la matilde contigo.
> 
> (si vuelves a cambiar el resultado haz en un momentito una tabla y colócanos por orden alfabético )



Menuda porra más cutre estamos haciendo. Si lo de la bolsa lo llevamos igual...
Gente que cambia la apuesta, que se salta puestos, que repite resultados...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

1-1 aus-ned


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1

Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1

MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7

Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.

Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.

Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1

Chila: España 2- Chile 1

Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)

Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1

Topongo: España 1-Chile 1

FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1

Crash: España 3 - Chile 0

LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0

Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0

Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.

Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0

...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile

Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0

pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1

Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0

Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0

Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1

IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0

Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 2

Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2

Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.

Durmiente: España 0 - Chile 2 Y p'a casa
Tochito: España 97 - Chile 63 y Navarro MVP


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2014)

]LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1

Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1

MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7

Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.

Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.

Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1

Chila: España 2- Chile 1

Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)

Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1

Topongo: España 1-Chile 1

FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1

Crash: España 3 - Chile 0

LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0

Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0

Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.

Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0

...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile

Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0

pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1

Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0

Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0

Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1

IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0

Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 2

Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2

Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.

Durmiente: España 0 - Chile 2 Y p'a casa
Krim: España 3 chile 1



Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

40.000 chilenos en el campo dicen.
y maradona dice que nos vamos para casa.


https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...r-transacciones-yuanes-132305823--sector.html


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

No sé si nos iremos hoy para casa o no, pero si alguien se piensa que le meteríamos 5 a los koalas está muy equivocado.


----------



## Namreir (18 Jun 2014)

En un pequeño pueblo de los apeninos:

Una matina
mi son svegliato
o bella ciao!!! bella ciao!!!
bella ciao ciao ciao!!!
una matina
ni son svegliato
e io e trovatto al invasor 
...........

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

Carboneros:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/senators-propose-12-cent-gas-tax-increase-161747827--finance.html


----------



## Xiux (18 Jun 2014)

]LOLO08 Esp:3- Chile:1

Robopoli: Esp 5 - Chile 1

MONLOVI: Ep:0- Chile:7

Ajetreo: Esp 1 - Chile 2 y un moño.

Ni PP y PESOE:España 1 - Chile 1. Y pa casa.

Jesucristo Burbuja: Ep:2- Chile:1

Chila: España 2- Chile 1

Atman: España12-Chile 1 (gol de Señor...)

Mr. Blonde: ESP 3 - CHI 1

Topongo: España 1-Chile 1

FranR ESP:5 CHI 5 por el ----te la hinco... empate a 1

Crash: España 3 - Chile 0

LVECP: Esp 0 - Chi 0

Ponzi: Esp2 - Chi 0

Chinito: EspaÑa 3-2 Chile. Ultimo minuto, de clarisimo fuera de juego del brasileñoespañol.

Ane: 5-1 ó 1-0

...: Hispañistán 4-1 Chile

Skhu: ESP 1 - CHI 0

pecata minuta: España 0 - Chile 1

Cantor: España 1 - Chile 0

Hannibal: ESP 1 - Chile 0

Vmmp29 Esp 2 Chi 1

IRobot Esp 6 Chi 0

Montegrifo Esp 4 Chi 2

Tio Masclet: Ejpaña 1 - Chile 2

Tono España 4- Chile 0 y Australia le gana a Holanda 1-0.

Durmiente: España 0 - Chile 2 Y p'a casa

Krim: España 3 chile 1

Xiux: España 2 Chile 2


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

baño de australia a ned flanders
2-1
edito 2-2


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Esp 2 Chile 2
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 19:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Xiux, un poco de orden, busque el último post, que se ha saltado a alguno y, después, vienen las collejas.


----------



## Xiux (18 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Xiux, un poco de orden, busque el último post, que se ha saltado a alguno y, después, vienen las collejas.



Listo, copy paste del Krim y añadido el mio

No se me enoje ::fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Hablando de borsa:
Peponazo de las baterías, Pluig, Bldp, Fcel (la mía, la que menos sube, compré la más tonta).


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

menuda mierda, del 3-2 al 2-3.... perdona australia


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

Empieza el meneo en el SP...


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hablando de borsa:
> Peponazo de las baterías, Pluig, Bldp, Fcel (la mía, la que menos sube, compré la más tonta).



Ya somos 2 tontos ::

Eso sí, yo hasta que no suba a 4 pavos no vendo; casi ni la miro.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2014)

Ane, debes definirte...o 5-1 o 1-0. no valen dos resultados..pillin!!.

Tono, si gana tu resultado cobrarías la mitad de lo recaudado por haber fallado en el Aust-Holland..:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ane, debes definirte...o 5-1 o 1-0. no valen dos resultados..pillin!!.
> 
> Tono, si gana tu resultado cobrarías la mitad de lo recaudado por haber fallado en el Aust-Holland..:fiufiu::fiufiu:



el 5-1 era coña

1-0

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 11:52 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hablando de borsa:
> Peponazo de las baterías, Pluig, Bldp, Fcel (la mía, la que menos sube, compré la más tonta).



viper energy +30%
buen debut

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 12:12 ----------








latigazos


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 5-1 era coña
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yellenazos más bien. De momento taper de otros $10B y a ver que dice de los tipos aunque teóricamente no debería tocarlos, ni dejar caer si quiera fechas.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

los tipos 0,25% ha salido hace un rato creo


también ha salido:

Applications for New Home Purchases Decreased in May 2014



> The Mortgage Bankers Association (MBA) Builder Application Survey (BAS) data for May 2014 shows mortgage applications for new home purchases decreased by 8 percent relative to the previous month.








y, dato de ahora mismo:
Mortgage Applications Decrease in Latest MBA Weekly Survey



> Mortgage applications decreased 9.2 percent from one week earlier, according to data from the Mortgage Bankers Association’s (MBA) Weekly Mortgage Applications Survey for the week ending June 13, 2014.









20:15 horas. El comunicado de la autoridad monetaria explica este cambio en que la Fed cree que la economía se expandirá rápidamente en los próximos dos años. Así, estima un rango de incremento del PIB de entre el 3% y el 3,2% para 2015; y de entre el 2,5% y el 3% para 2016; en línea con las anteriores estimaciones.

20:10 horas. La Fed espera subir los tipos de interés de corto plazo algo más rápido en 2015 y 2016 de lo que previamente había estimado. En concreto, ahora los ve más cerca del 1,25% a finales de 2015 (frente al 1% previo); y más próximos al 2,5% a cierre de 2016 (frente al 2,25% proyectado anteriormente).

20:05 horas. La Fed afirma que la actividad económica ha repuntado en los últimos meses y ve los tipos algo más altos en 2015-2016. Recorta QE en 10.000 millones de dólares por quinto encuentro consecutivo hasta los $35.000 millones, manteniendo su intención de finalizar el programa a cierre del año.

Leer más: En directo | Reunión Fed: Yellen, tipos y medidas En directo | Reunión Fed: Yellen, tipos y medidas



Se esperaba un +10%


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

FED: $10b taper (-$5b Tsys to $20b, -$5b MBS to $15b) eff July 1, will likely keep to measured steps ahead, reiterates not on preset course.
Keeps guidance: about max employment based on wide info; moving back to2% infl mentioned. Keeps MBS/SOMA reinvest, keeps 0-1/4% FF target, keeps maintain low rates 'for a considerable time.' Assessment is econ "has rebounded," labor mkt improved, unemployment elevated. Risks on outlook/labor mkt are "nearly balanced.' Vote 10-0.
-
SEP is slightly more hawkish, as expected- shows slightly lower unemply and growth ests in '14, with only slightly higher inflation. Unemployment now 5.1-5.5% by '16. With new FOMC, still seeing 12 of 16 expecting first FF hike in '15; median est crept up to 1.125% FF (3 at 1%, 3 at 1.25%) vs 1% in March.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

20:30 horas. Un crecimiento más fuerte, indica la Fed ,
contribuirá a que el desempleo se reduzca más rápido
hasta un mínimo del 6% a finales de 2014; del 5,4% para
2015; y del 5,1% para 2016. Finalmente, la autoridad
monetaria mantiene sin cambios su previsión de baja
inflación.
20:25 horas. Un crecimiento más fuerte, indica la Fed ,
contribuirá a que el desempleo se reduzca más rápido
hasta un mínimo del 6% a finales de 2014; del 5,4% para
2015; y del 5,1% para 2016. Finalmente, la autoridad
monetaria mantiene sin cambios su previsión de baja
inflación.
20:20 horas. Con todo la Fed ha recortado sus previsiones
de crecimiento para 2014 hasta un rango de entre el 2,1% y
el 2,3% , por debajo del rango de entre el 2,8% y el 3%
anterior. Culpan de este deterioro al duro invierno , aunque
no creen que su efecto sea duradero.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2014)

No hay que fliparse con la subida...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

vamos guanete...

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 12:52 ----------

ni guanete ni guanillo


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

Trollowned, SP en maximos historicos again.

Jur jur, quien diria que el vencimiento es el viernes y no mañana.


----------



## Namreir (18 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Trollowned, SP en maximos historicos again.
> 
> Jur jur, quien diria que el vencimiento es el viernes y no mañana.



No me lo puedo de creer

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

bueno, en definitiva creo que no va a ser cuestión de Xavi y Piqué...vaya pase de Alonso, Im.presionante


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

toma ya :abajo:

ejpain pa casa , esa es la porra de MV :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (18 Jun 2014)

Promotojjjjjjjjjj gafe

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 21:20 ----------

Desde que en futbol somos algo el pais no levanta cabeza

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

Alonso paquete. igual que todo el año de piqué Xabi.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 13:24 ----------

vaya pinta de macarrones tatuados y pelos

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 13:27 ----------

los comentaristas son como lamentables. esto es siempre así?


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alonso paquete. igual que todo el año de piqué Xabi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 13:24 ----------
> 
> ...



A veces peor. Durante un tiempo Michel estuvo de comentarista también


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

Vamos a ir ambientando...











Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]los comentaristas son como lamentables. esto es siempre así?



sin sonido el poco furngol que veo
sin sonido las motos, el Nico Abad :vomito:
sin sonido la F1, el calvullas :vomito:
+
siendo de la zona 0, muy muy común que la gente quitara el sonido al furngol de Canal9 y seguirlo por la radio ::

para mí ya es normal ienso:


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

Siguen empujando, las cosas son asi.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

creo que nos ahorramos 15 millones de euros


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

que me lol


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

LOLO!! vaya preparando las matildes que son casi mías :baba: :baba:


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

Juas, a este paso Durmiente se lleva la porra. Impresionante el ridiculo.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

navas isco iturraspe llorente negredo alves

del bosque inútil


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> navas isco iturraspe llorente negredo alves
> 
> del bosque inútil



Nada mas k disir...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

mañana mediaset ostión


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jun 2014)

El Vix otra vez a mínimos.


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> navas isco iturraspe llorente negredo alves
> 
> del bosque inútil



lo de Del Bosque es un reflejo de la involución de este país, no cambiemos nada para que todo continue igual...hasta que hay un momento que todo es tan decadente que te hundes con lo que te encumbró en su momento ATPC, eso que nos ahorramos...y mañana todos los madrileños a darle la Vienbenida al 'Preparao' como se merece.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

Me dan ganas de apagar la tele... Cagontó!
Me están amargando el peponazo!


----------



## Cantor (18 Jun 2014)

y España qué? otra vez campeón del mundo? ::


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Jun 2014)

Lo peor es que te ganen unos tíos con esos pelos... que bochorno








Nos está ganando un grupo de reggeaton ::::

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 21:51 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Me dan ganas de apagar la tele... Cagontó!
> Me están amargando el peponazo!



No sea tonto, hasta el SP lo está celebrando :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jun 2014)

Chile ya ha cumplido colándonos dos goles. Ahora falta que España marque el suyo para que pase por aquí mañana a recoger mi Matilde.


----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2014)

A ver hombre...que están jugando los campeones de champions. Un respeto.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Chile ya ha cumplido colándonos dos goles. Ahora falta que España marque el suyo para que pase por aquí mañana a recoger mi Matilde.



Deberá compartirlas conmigo, muchacho


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

y eso que no están pique ni arbeloa.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

Ostion monumental del vix, a este paso desaparece en verano.

Luego criticamos el furmbol y aqui todo dios viendolo... en fin.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

mata+villa y javi al centro

Alonso y busquet fuera


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ostion monumental del vix, a este paso desaparece en verano.
> 
> Luego criticamos el furmbol y aqui todo dios viendolo... en fin.



No se equivoque, están viendo el reflejo de lo que es España ahora mismo en 90 minutos. Un espejismo....


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mata+villa y javi al centro
> 
> Alonso y busquet fuera



y porque no podemos cambiar al portero...Dios, que rechace de Casillas en el 2º.::


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se equivoque, están viendo el reflejo de lo que es España ahora mismo en 90 minutos. Un espejismo....



No me lo creo, eso es una cultura arraigada y troquelada en el cerebro hispano y no hay remedio.

Espejismos?? y que es real hoy dia?


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Viva mi moño!!!!


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Jun 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No me lo creo, eso es una cultura arraigada y troquelada en el cerebro hispano y no hay remedio.
> 
> Espejismos?? y que es real hoy dia?



Unos porque llevan el gen furbolero, pero otros están viendo acelerado lo que esperan que pase en España, y hasta están disfrutando el momento.

El fútbol representa todo lo malo que nos ha pasado estos años, pensamos que éramos ricos y hasta Chile nos está adelantando por la derecha. 

Esto para muchos es una frustración que no sienten cuando no encuentran un trabajo digno, o no reciben una atención sanitaria adecuada, o cuando le sube la educación que debería ser gratuita (aunque conviva con la privada). Una pequeña bofetada de realidad.

NO me gusta el fútbol..así que cierro canal y avisen si remontamos ::


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Unos porque llevan el gen furbolero, pero otros están viendo acelerado lo que esperan que pase en España, y hasta están disfrutando el momento.
> 
> El fútbol representa todo lo malo que nos ha pasado estos años, pensamos que éramos ricos y hasta Chile nos está adelantando por la derecha.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
Sublime


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

casi gol :rolleye: 

estais gafados chavales :abajo:


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jun 2014)

¿Irá el nuevo rey preparao a Brasil para el partido ante Australia?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

hay prorroga si empatan?


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Viva mi moño!!!!



mucho más no le va a crecer a la pobre. Hablando de vicios, mis P. Morris viento en popa.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay prorroga si empatan?



No Ane... No hay prorroga :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2014)

Vamos Rafa!!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

cuantos nos va a meter Australia?


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuantos nos va a meter Australia?



Esa es otra porra


Por el momento gana Durmiente y se lleva todas las Matildes para él solito


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2014)

directos a 1975 ....... MM

adiós porra
bueno al menos se acabó el jamón de betolla pagado por todos para esos que no saben ni correr tras un trozo de cuero


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> directos a 1975 ....... MM
> 
> adiós porra
> bueno al menos se acabó el jamón de betolla pagado por todos para esos que no saben ni correr tras un trozo de cuero



2000 amigo, los veo muy plausibles.


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esa es otra porra
> 
> 
> Por el momento gana Durmiente y se lleva todas las Matildes para él solito



a partir del 0-3 os pasáis tod@s ... y pa mí 
por aproximación sin pasarse, como en El Precio Justo ienso:

::


----------



## Namreir (18 Jun 2014)

Esto solo es un ejemplo drl enchufismo, apesebramiebto, bnepotismo, amiguismo que tanto gusta por esyos lares

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2014)

Un gran día, en el SP y en la porra.

Mañana Mediaset con gap a la baja y el gato largo


----------



## Namreir (18 Jun 2014)

Cuanto nos vamis a ahorrar en jamon de bellota y queroseno?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

comentaristas españoles. raza aparte.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

cazorla va endrogao ::


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

la media es de 30 tacos no?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2014)

MV, ¿con que selección va usted en el mundial?


----------



## Topongo (18 Jun 2014)

Me paso a forocoches a reportar cuentas de gente que se la jugado... por pasar el rato. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 22:44 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> comentaristas españoles. raza aparte.



Demigrancia y hooliganismo vomitivo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> MV, ¿con que selección va usted en el mundial?



usted tiene el carnet no?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> MV, ¿con que selección va usted en el mundial?



MV no apoya a ninguna , solo al buen futbol y buen futbol estan haciendo Alemania y Holanda :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 22:48 ----------

6 minutos , arbitro cabron


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

bueno, parece que al final va a ganar la roja.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

iberdrola patrocina este partido...

ahora en serio. imagen lamentable.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

salid ratitas futboleras


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YXJRw_IgkoE[/YOUTUBE]

:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]YXJRw_IgkoE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :ouch:



pendejillo 

---------- Post added 18-jun-2014 at 22:59 ----------

pepitoria , MV te invoca :XX:


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2014)

Veo que Pandoro se retira de la bolsa...se ha pasado al furbo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (18 Jun 2014)

Siento haber acertado la porra


----------



## IRobot (18 Jun 2014)

Y los había que pensaban que los éxitos de la selección no iban ligados a los del mejor Barça de la historia, que era un estilo propio y tal. No ha existido el centro del campo que es donde estos equipos comenzaban a ganar el partido. Ni fluidez, ni ideas, ni nada. Tan sólo impotencia. Y lo peor de todo es que siendo del Barça esto me suena de algo este año y no se ha hecho o no se ha podido hacer nada por intentar evitarlo. Bueno no, lo peor es que creo que quedan años por delante donde volveremos a tardar en pasar de cuartos del torneo en cuestión. ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

mañana el ibex guanea.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2014)

ya solo falta que Australia gane a España ienso:

bueno ya esta bien de hacer leña del bosque caido ::


----------



## Durmiente (18 Jun 2014)

Mañana el IBEX pega un pelotazo del 2% o más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2014)

Seamos sinceros, en EspaÑa solo funcionan dos cosas......


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

una consulta a ver si me podeis de ayudar, mi no entender: encuentro un cargo de 22 euros en mi cuenta de ing, y como descripción pone: 'cargo eventos financieros (broker)'. Sabeis que puede ser esto?


----------



## Xiux (18 Jun 2014)

Quien ganó la.porra? NADAL lo.hubiese echo mejor 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> una consulta a ver si me podeis de ayudar, mi no entender: encuentro un cargo de 22 euros en mi cuenta de ing, y como descripción pone: 'cargo eventos financieros (broker)'. Sabeis que puede ser esto?



has cobrado dividendos o ampliaciones de acciones extranjeras?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana el ibex guanea.



+100000000


Demasiado fúmbol = a demasiado guano en el país y en la cabeza de cada ciudadano


----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> has cobrado dividendos o ampliaciones de acciones extranjeras?



ostras, creo que coincide con lo que me abonaron en su dia del dividendo de ACI...como puede ser que me lo pagaran hace 3 meses y ahora me lo descuenten? estos no conocen aquello de Santa Rita Rita Rita, lo que se da no se quita??? ::


----------



## C.BALE (18 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, en EspaÑa solo funcionan dos cosas......



El de la izquierda sólo funciona cuando deja el cubata.. jeje


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)




----------



## egarenc (18 Jun 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> El de la izquierda sólo funciona cuando deja el cubata.. jeje



se refería a Rafa y a su pedazo peluco


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

no pasa nada chavales, en breve tenemos el mundial de basket...

con la NBA jugando en mi casa....
y con un entrenador muy bueno


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2014)

No entiendo na... bajan las previsiones de crecimiento, siguen reduciendo las inyecciones al mercado, adelantan las subidas de tipos... y esto se dispara... bueno no se dispara... que eso es los mas gordo... que simplemente se ha ido arriba... aun quedará que se dispare...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> No entiendo na... bajan las previsiones de crecimiento, siguen reduciendo las inyecciones al mercado, adelantan las subidas de tipos... y esto se dispara... bueno no se dispara... que eso es los mas gordo... que simplemente se ha ido arriba... aun quedará que se dispare...



mercado manipulado?

da igual guerras, precio petroleo, etc...
hay tanta pasta metida, que cuando reviente la corrección va a ser un latigazo en los huevos.


Yo solo sé que de vacaciones no me quedo comprado, como mucho en una.


----------



## Chila (18 Jun 2014)

Enhorabuena a Chile.
Muy superior.
Y el sp rumbo al efecto 2000.


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (19 Jun 2014)

nunca había visto a un maromo llamarse ane


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, en EspaÑa solo funcionan dos cosas......


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mercado manipulado?
> 
> da igual guerras, precio petroleo, etc...
> hay tanta pasta metida, que cuando reviente la corrección va a ser un latigazo en los huevos.
> ...



Bertok puso una grafica del SP, era acojonante, ni una misera correccion en condiciones, parecia hecho con regla, lapiz y cartabon. Un canal perfecto.

[YOUTUBE]XfOd0PfXU9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2014)

Euskal Herria aurrera dijo:


> nunca había visto a un maromo llamarse ane



Siempre hay una primera vez o . Nadie es perfecto (billy wilder dixit)


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Euskal Herria aurrera dijo:


> nunca había visto a un maromo llamarse ane



ni yo a un multi por este hilo


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

No se si nadio lo ha comentado, nuevo maximo historico del sp.

Guardemos un minuto de silencio por Laika, en paz descanse.

S&P 500	1,957.20


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

Vasile tiene que estar contento...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

TVE estudia sancionar a Mar?a Escario por marcharse de invitada al Mundial . El Correo

y ahora les dejo 2 articulos
Escenario del Ibex 35 tras llegar a su resistencia, ¿y ahora qué?
Todo en nuestro mundo moderno, es una mentira


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pS47YzSIgVA[/YOUTUBE]

El jefe antiterrorista de la policía empotra a su hija periodista en una operación | Política | EL PAÍS



> El jefe antiterrorista de la policía empotra a su hija periodista en una operación
> 
> La joven, estudiante de periodismo, escribió un reportaje para el diario digital de la facultad
> 
> El golpe que presenció fue la desarticulación de una red de captación de yihadistas en Madrid


----------



## Robopoli (19 Jun 2014)

Para que los agonías recapacitéis un poco :X
P/Es & Yields on Major Indexes - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 00:46 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> TVE estudia sancionar a Mar?a Escario por marcharse de invitada al Mundial . El Correo
> 
> y ahora les dejo 2 articulos
> Escenario del Ibex 35 tras llegar a su resistencia, ¿y ahora qué?
> ...




Que va a decir el presidente de la Asociación Cívica Mexicana Pro Plata??? Pues que nada vale porque lo que vale es lo suyo... Los metales.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

a seguir de cerca iag + catalana + ams de cara a entrar la semana que viene o el viernes
y mts-natra-ence mucho más porque mañana

nat en principio  haciendo caso a fibo en el tiempo, no superaría los máximos de hoy (otros indicadores dicen que pinta mejor) nota: lleva este mes, de volumen, más en 15 días que en cualquier mes completo anterior... 

mts ha mejorado indicdores, comprenmela

ence, debería marcar un mínimo más abjo que el de hoy para hacer entradilla a corto si confirma la triple divergencia alcista


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Ane, cie a casi 10 eurillos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2014)

A ver si se pasa el del verano y nos comenta que hacemos en los 11200 otra vez.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas futboleras -_-

Inversobres chavalin estate atento a las dos proximas sesiones, se Te va a quitar la tonteria de una buena vez

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 08:24 ----------

Hoy es festivo? ni un alma por la calle.


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2014)

Se da por finiquitada la PORRA Mundialera con ganador: DURMIENTE!!. (como "durmiente" que ha estado la seleccion...)

Se embolsa las 29 paper-matildes recaudadas y el honor de abrir el hilo HVEI35 de Julio.

España como reflejo del pais.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

Oye lolazo, el bueno de MV tambien acerto cuando predijo la eliminacion, se merece la pole del hilo de julio.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Argentina considera "imposible" realizar el próximo pago de la deuda - elEconomista.es


Aznar, Rubalcaba y Bono participan en el especial de Telecinco sobre la proclamación de Felipe VI - elEconomista.es
::::::


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2014)

Jhato..lo tuyo no tiene validez y lo sabes


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

soros entra en liberbank


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias

Hoy las Gowex han desayunado fuerte. 

Hannibal reme!

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 09:06 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> soros entra en liberbank



Tengo

Bien!


----------



## amago45 (19 Jun 2014)

Buenos Días !!
DAX 10.000 y tal ... ... puede caer el muro

Entrando en Amadeus a ver que tal ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

Ahora empieza lo bueno..

y mañana vencimientos...trimestrales


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Como comentaba ayer, el macd decía que era el inicio de una nueva pequeña onda o una trolleada, hay que esperar al cierre para confirmar que no sea un doble techo en 11.200

porque aún pueden tirarlo a 11.100



mirando las bandas de 15 minutos, el latigazo de ayer ya se ha producido, pero es que está ahora completamente fuera y debería corregir por lo menos 50-60 puntos


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

Puto cabropez ha puesto algo de cloudfare y me pide capcha para ver los hilos y postear desde el pc... y aun asi ni postear me deja...
Grrr

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Puto cabropez ha puesto algo de cloudfare y me pide capcha para ver los hilos y postear desde el pc... y aun asi ni postear me deja...
> Grrr
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



A mí me pasa en el móvil y la tablet, pero en el PC va bien...


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> A mí me pasa en el móvil y la tablet, pero en el PC va bien...



:: a mi al reves , también es verdad que el pc esta por proxy... será eso supongo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 09:16 ----------

Enagas primer intento de superar máximos y cocoteco... 
A ver siguientes intentonas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

vamos natras, joder, despegad de una puta vez


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

trampa en isla sera , posible llegada a los 11566 para mañana a primera hora 

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 09:20 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Jhato..lo tuyo no tiene validez y lo sabes



dale validez chaval , por tu bien te lo digo :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> trampa en isla sera , posible llegada a los 11566 para mañana a primera hora
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 09:20 ----------
> 
> ...



vas largo entonces?


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2014)

Gowex desatada..le ha sentado bien la noticia de Cysco

Jhato .. se te permitirá polear el mes de julio... deberás estar atento .

Es mi última consideración contigo


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

por cierto, que no decís nada de mediaset


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

mañana comenzara el big guano largamente esperado , advertidos quedais gaceleridos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana comenzara el big guano largamente esperado , advertidos quedais gaceleridos :no:



pero si acabas de decir nosequé de una isla y una trampa y 11,500


hoy lo que tenemos es la posibilidad de acabar con un AHORCADO o una LAPIDA, que sería buena señal, en un día como "este" ::::


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (19 Jun 2014)

Observo que el señor muertoviviente tiene ideas confusas


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

Bueno parece que kaloped ha quitado esa mierda y ya se puede forear bien...
O ha sido el antivirus de tono? ienso:


----------



## IRobot (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero si acabas de decir nosequé de una isla y una trampa y 11,500



El señor Gran Zahorí es soberano como el mercado y sube y baja cuando quiere 

Por cierto, siguen descontando previsiones en el Ibex y la divergencia que se se está creando está quedando "mu wapa":


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

natrac +6% 

y esto?





11.130 aprox parace que ibex tenga algunos apoyos de velas horarias, a ver si para la caída ahí o...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ni gota conocimiento :ouch:

trampa en isla quiere decir que este gap hoy no se cerrara , tendremos subidon y mañana nuevos maximos para girarnos a la baja , finalmente el gap de hoy se cerrara el lunes pero continuara la caida


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2014)

Fran como ves el ibex hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

creo que nos podemos ir a los 1900,

sin dramas


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2014)

Ane.. las Nate!!

edit: ya las habías visto


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento :ouch:
> 
> trampa en isla quiere decir que *este gap hoy no se cerrara *, tendremos subidon y mañana nuevos maximos para girarnos a la baja , finalmente el gap de hoy se cerrara el lunes pero continuara la caida



hemos bajado 50 puntos, nos quedan 30 hasta cerrar...


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Órdenes de venta en EON y RWE, recogidas sanas. Objetivo: hacer 2 topongos para celebrar el día del "pre-parao"(si entran).
Ya les contaré.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ane.. las Nate!!
> 
> edit: ya las habías visto



vendidas a 0,285 con un +9%


0,285 es la resistencia de la directriz y el nivel del kumo
si sube, suerte

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 02:00 ----------








ahroa a ver las otras natras


----------



## Chila (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, cie a casi 10 eurillos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Entraste a 8 mas o menos, ¿no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Primer Topongo en marcha: vendidas EON +11% y dividendos.
Por cierto, mirando el marcador, el que me dé las gracias tendrá el honor de haber marcado el gol nº 1.000.
Mil gracias a todos - todas.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Hoy las Gowex han desayunado fuerte.
> 
> ...



si mira la gráfica que puse hace unos dias vera que ayer tocaba un maximo, pero como siempre dice Ane, hay un margen de error de +- 1 día. A ver si en este arreón vemos los 21 que llevo tiempo diciendo .

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Primer Topongo en marcha: vendidas EON +11% y dividendos.
> Por cierto, mirando el marcador, el que me dé las gracias tendrá el honor de haber marcado el gol nº 1.000.
> Mil gracias a todos - todas.



Pero eso no es un topongo!
Un topongo es aguantar en Sabadell un eon no vender en subidas semibuenas, aguantar que baje, peorsedrse otra subida semi-buena, dar la chapa con Sabadell blah, blah , blah y en un momento gacelido venderlo con un miserable 5% despues de tenerlo en +20 y perderse la subida buena que venía diciendo hasta 2,7x... esa es la topongada.
Topongada que puede repetirse en enagas..., aunque esta es bastante más llevadera por div, fundamentales y demás ... aunque claro si no se vende en verde y luego haces un jato...


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Segunda lo que sea hecha: Vendidas RWE, +10 y dos dividendos.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero eso no es un topongo!
> Un topongo es aguantar en Sabadell un eon no vender en subidas semibuenas, aguantar que baje, peorsedrse otra subida semi-buena, dar la chapa con Sabadell blah, blah , blah y en un momento gacelido venderlo con un miserable 5% despues de tenerlo en +20 y perderse la subida buena que venía diciendo hasta 2,7x... esa es la topongada.
> Topongada que puede repetirse en enagas..., aunque esta es bastante más llevadera por div, fundamentales y demás ... aunque claro si no se vende en verde y luego haces un jato...



Que una manera concreta de actuar en bolsa lleve tu nombre.... ¡tienes que reconocer que es un honor!

Ahora sólo falta encontrar una definición exacta. Propongo:

*Topongada (del HVEI35). Obtener, en un momento gacélido, una cuarta parte (o menos) de las plusvalías que estuvieron latentes en un momento dado para tirarse de los pelos al comprobar que, inmediatamente después de vender el valor, vuelve a subir sin ningún problema. 

Dícese también "hacer un Topongo".*


Algo así podría ser. Corregid/cambiad/eliminad lo que sea menester.


----------



## mpbk (19 Jun 2014)

esta saliendo dinero de santander......

tonto el ultimo.

entro en iag


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

cat-ams-iag que son la que sigo para igual entrar la semana que viene, han hecho el troll hoy las 3


----------



## h2o ras (19 Jun 2014)

B.dias, cogido unas poquitas GOW, para las nietos, a ver...


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Esto son los cohetes de la proclamación ¿no?


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Que una manera concreta de actuar en bolsa lleve tu nombre.... ¡tienes que reconocer que es un honor!
> 
> Ahora sólo falta encontrar una definición exacta. Propongo:
> 
> ...



Está mu bien pero hay quie añadir...>Ser cansino con el valor.
Perderse dos subidas semibuenas, mientras paulistano se forraba vendiendo bien.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

a mi se me hace muy raro que el DAX pueda a la primera con los 10.000 nivel psicológico


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi se me hace muy raro que el DAX pueda a la primera con los 10.000 nivel psicológico



querrá usted decir a la segunda...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> querrá usted decir a la segunda...



me refería en el día de hoy con el gap


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me refería en el día de hoy con el gap



ni gota conocimiento chavalin , presta atencion , ahora vas a ver como nos lo montamos los que con-trola-mos el tema


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento chavalin , presta atencion , ahora vas a ver como nos lo montamos los que con-trola-mos el tema



Yo te recomiendo que te pongas tu chandal reversible ante el vencimiento de futuros, y bajes a por un chute a la calle ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

en unas cuantas sesiones , digamos unas 6 contando desde el vencimiento estaremos 1000 pipos mas abajo :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en unas cuantas sesiones , digamos unas 6 contando desde el vencimiento estaremos 1000 pipos mas abajo :fiufiu:



pero eso no es lo que discutiamos, discutiamos que si no se qué de una isla y los 11.500


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

El SAN está destado. 
Después de dos semanas quedándose un pelín rezagado del IBEX, justo antes del vencimiento le meten el arreón. ienso:
Tengo todos mis supersentidos gaceléridos gritándome vende.

Para mí la definición de *'Hacer un Topongo'* sería: 

_Tras realizar una estimación perfecta del beneficio que se puede recoger de un valor y comprobar que todos tus pronósticos se cumplen, ser capaz de elegir la peor vela del tramo alcista para vender, desoyendo tus propios consejos y buen sentido común._

En oposición a esta definición, tendríamos el *'Hacer un Paulistano'* 

_Cantar 'Oído cocina' ante los perfectos cálculos de un Topongo, para entrar y salir repetidamente del valor cuando las posiciones asustaviejas así lo indican y que por lo general suelen tener lugar los viernes. 
Llevándose así unas jugosas plusvis que, siendo honestos, deberían corresponder al Topongo antes citado._


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero eso no es lo que discutiamos, discutiamos que si no se qué de una isla y los 11.500



claro , el gap como dije no se ha cerrado , ahora falta el subidon y mañana empieza la fiesta del guano


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Que una manera concreta de actuar en bolsa lleve tu nombre.... ¡tienes que reconocer que es un honor!
> 
> Ahora sólo falta encontrar una definición exacta. Propongo:
> 
> ...



Yo he hecho un Topongo con las gamesas. Compradas el otro dia a 8,89, vendidas a 9,07 esperando un latigazo hacia abajo... y ahora están a 9,377


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Estaba pensando que es momento de cerrar algun gap y tal y pascual.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 11:39 ----------

Esto se merece imagen de oso destripado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Estaba pensando que es momento de cerrar algun gap y tal y pascual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



ese gap es parte de la trampa en isla , no debe cerrarse hoy , sera el lunes :bla:


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2014)

Feliz verano mpbk, feliz verano.

Viendo esos 11200+.

A cascarla majo.

Dia nacional del Troll.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro , el gap como dije no se ha cerrado , ahora falta el subidon y mañana empieza la fiesta del guano











si superasemos los 11.280 de TOPE de esta semana para seguir el canal, cosa que dudo... el siguiente nivel es 11,500, pero hacerlo hoy o mañana como dices, implica romper el canal



en lo de la caída, de acuerdo con usted para la semana que viene 



las anteriores 2 veces de máximo fibo, la semana siguiente 500-600 puntos abajo


----------



## Rokeson (19 Jun 2014)

Yo insisto en que sigo esperando los 9400 famosos de los que tanto se hablaban hace unas semanas por aqui.


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

La morosodad bancaria en el 13% y subiendo y blue y red como si no fuese con ellos.

El mercado y tal y pascual.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

LA de tono me parece una buena definición también , además agrega el paulistano pero bueno los topongo no se hacen como dice pecata en 2 dias... hay que ser cansino con el valor y llevarlo un tiempo, no vale para metesacas...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Rokeson dijo:


> Yo insisto en que sigo esperando los 9400 famosos de los que tanto se hablaban hace unas semanas por aqui.



Este mes tocaría mínimo mensual, ya que falla por +-1
lo que quiere decir caer 1000 puntos hasta *10280 por lo menos...*

eso de los 1000 puntos, espera, dónde lo he oído? ::

como quedan 7 sesiones de mes, se antoja dificil, las otras 2 opciones para hace "mínimos", es que haga un doji, o que haga una vela sin mecha o plana por abajo, *es decir los 10680 o menos*



estas 2 opciones son indiscutibles ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si superasemos los 11.280 de TOPE de esta semana para seguir el canal, cosa que dudo... el siguiente nivel es 11,500, pero hacerlo hoy o mañana como dices, implica romper el canal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es que ujteh busca donde no debe hacerlo , porque no posee el coñocimiento , estamos ante uno de los trucos que conoce MV para ganar platita gansa , solo le dire algo , en el estocastico en diario esta la clave :bla:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La morosodad bancaria en el 13% y subiendo y blue y red como si no fuese con ellos.
> 
> El mercado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



la prudencia del gráfico semanal ese, dice de hacer caja en 11.270 y esperar un par de días a ver qué pasa

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 03:55 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> es que ujteh busca donde no debe hacerlo , porque no posee el coñocimiento , estamos ante uno de los trucos que conoce MV para ganar platita gansa , solo le dire algo , en el estocastico en *diario *esta la clave :bla:





pues ponlo en mensual, y mira a ver en qué niveles estamos comparando con los últimos 20 años


::

que lo ponga alguien :8:


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

La cantidad de tonterías que se pueden decir discutiendo con el jato

y además de forma seria y tirando gráficas que parece que demuestran algo

Somos dignos de estudio.


PD. mi antivirus no tiene culpa de lo que le pasa a vuestros sistemas android. Si tenéis las tablets jodidas de tanto jugar al candy crush os jodéis, a mí no me metais.


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El brent por encima de 114 delares el barril, y el euro/dolar vuelve a superar los 136. 

Por lo demas precios de minerales y cereales hundidos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la prudencia del gráfico semanal ese, dice de hacer caja en 11.270 y esperar un par de días a ver qué pasa
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 03:55 ----------
> 
> ...



ni gota conocimiento :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La cantidad de tonterías que se pueden decir discutiendo con el jato
> 
> y además de forma seria y tirando gráficas que parece que demuestran algo
> 
> ...



vamos a esperar al 30 de junio, y a ver si esta semana superamos los 11.270 del canal o toca máximos y para abajo la que viene


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

parafraseando al gato

_ni gota conocimiento_ :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Por ahora alcista, hasta nueva orden, el que piense que los mercados son libres que se lo hags mirar.

Habra que estar atentos a la M3 y a la evolucion del credito.

Las bajadas salarisles son enormemente deflacionistas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> esta saliendo dinero de santander......
> 
> tonto el ultimo.
> 
> entro en iag



Si. Es que han llegado los de prosegur.
Lo están trasladando de sucursal.


----------



## mpbk (19 Jun 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si. Es que han llegado los de prosegur.
> Lo están trasladando de sucursal.



es ud un cachondo...ahora cuenta los dias que se tardará a cerrar el gap de hoy.....el santander está en sus horas altas, si sube a 8.15 vendo todo sin pensar


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> parafraseando al gato
> 
> _ni gota conocimiento_ :ouch:



me mojo, guano desde hoy mismo o mañana a más tardar, de unos 600 puntejos por lo menos desde arriba :: 10680 aprox


no hablo de crack, hablo de corrección... si su sentido arácnido le dice vender, para entrar más abajo....



en breve, minutos, deberíamos corregir "un poco" una decena


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

es usté una cachonda

en los próximos minutos me voy a pegar una ducha y aluego miro


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2014)

Para mis sufridores gowexianos:

_Bekafinance sube el Precio Objetivo de GOWEX desde los 17 euros a los 31: http://shrd.by/LvnSdG_

Enlace: http://gowex.sharedby.co/share/LvnSdG

Eso sí, un twittero comenta que si bekafinance es el cuidador del valor, muy ético no es ienso:

En todo caso, esperamos que se ponga en modo peponian en breve.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es usté una cachonda
> 
> en los próximos minutos me voy a pegar una ducha y aluego miro











le recomiendo este dispensador:


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me mojo, guano desde hoy mismo o mañana a más tardar, de unos 600 puntejos por lo menos desde arriba :: 10680 aprox
> 
> 
> no hablo de crack, hablo de corrección... si su sentido arácnido le dice vender, para entrar más abajo....
> ...



Ane, correcciones de 600 puntos ya casi ni las tenemos.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 12:42 ----------

600 puntos para abajo solo se dieron a principio de año. Mucha correccion me parece a mi volatilizar de golpe 600 puntos del IBEX.


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

A ver, bilbotarras... ¿les ha llegado la invitación para ir a lo de Cárpatos el miércoles en la Bolsa?

tentado estoy... si no fuera por la chapa de... en fín...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

Alierta saludando a Felipe VI

Ya pueden subir las matildes..


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2014)

Qué vergüenza de medios; esta mañana he pasado por la Gran Via y había 4 monos. Eso sí, los informativos abriendo con que "Madrid se ha echado a la calle", "los madrileños se dan cuenta del momento histórico que vivimos" y blablabla.

La verdad es que en un referendum no sé que votaría, porque no estoy a favor de la monarquía pero el día que se quiera instaurar en este país una república va a haber hondonadas de hostias para controlar el poder. Pero me alegro de no consumir apenas mass mierdas desde que descubrí burbuja...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver, bilbotarras... ¿les ha llegado la invitación para ir a lo de Cárpatos el miércoles en la Bolsa?
> 
> tentado estoy... si no fuera por la chapa de... en fín...



cuentanos más


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

Hannibal, antes de referéndums República y tal habria que asegurar la separación de poderes, y que todo poder tenga su mecanismo de contrapeso. Lo de ahora peor que el coño de la bernarda.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hannibal, antes de referéndums República y tal habria que asegurar la separación de poderes, y que todo poder tenga su mecanismo de contrapeso. Lo de ahora peor que el coño de la bernarda.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



tu lo dices, "habría que...". otra cosa es que luego se hiciera, que obviamente no, porque al final todos quieren pillar cacho sin que nadie les vigile.

O que los que vigilan al menos sean "de los suyos"


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El caciquismo esta imprimido en el adn del español medio: 

"Pues si, hemos contratado a Mikel el sobrino de Kepa, tardo 10 años en sacarse la ingeneria tecnica, pero es muy jatorra"

"Si Pepe, de interino hemos contratado al hijo de la Juana, le tenian mania en la facultad de derecho que el chico promete"

"Pep, para la direccion vamos a contratar al sobrino de Joan, no termino la FP, pero el chaval es creativo"

Etc, etc, etc


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hannibal, antes de referéndums República y tal habria que asegurar la separación de poderes, y que todo poder tenga su mecanismo de contrapeso. Lo de ahora peor que el coño de la bernarda.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



estoy con ud. pero no creo que lo veamos. al contrario, cada vez ira a peor.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 14:15 ----------

por cierto, en un dia como hoy, la vena punk se me infla

[youtube]8z2M_hpoPwk[/youtube]

God Save The Queen
The Fascist Regime
They Made You A Moron
Potential H-bomb

God Save The Queen
She Ain´t No Human Being
There Is No Future
In England´s Dreaming

Don´t Be Told What You Want
Don´t Be Told What You Need
There´s No Future, No Future
No Future For You

...


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hannibal, antes de referéndums República y tal habria que asegurar la separación de poderes, y que todo poder tenga su mecanismo de contrapeso. Lo de ahora peor que el coño de la bernarda.



La separación de poderes ya está garantizada por la constitución. Lo que hay es que cumplirla. No se hace.

El rey es precisamente el encargado de hacerla cumplir y para eso se le da el mando del ejército. Su papel no debería ser de comparsa del partido en el poder, si no de alguien capaz de llamar al presidente y arrearle dos bofetadas para que lleve corriendo a sus corruptos ante el juez. O de llamar a cuentas a cualquier iluminado separatista con ínfulas y meterle 3 collejas con el tomo de la constitución encuadernado en madera de castaño.

Si Felipe el pre-parao quiere puede hacer mucho.


----------



## docjones (19 Jun 2014)

Mediaset, tu a lo tuyo, maja :banghead:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La separación de poderes ya está garantizada por la constitución. Lo que hay es que cumplirla. No se hace.
> 
> El rey es precisamente el encargado de hacerla cumplir y para eso se le da el mando del ejército. Su papel no debería ser de comparsa del partido en el poder, si no de alguien capaz de llamar al presidente y arrearle dos bofetadas para que lleve corriendo a sus corruptos ante el juez. O de llamar a cuentas a cualquier iluminado separatista con ínfulas y meterle 3 collejas con el tomo de la constitución encuadernado en madera de castaño.
> 
> Si Felipe el pre-parao quiere puede hacer mucho.



¿y quien designa a los miembros del CGPJ?

:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::

¿me das una calada de eso que estas fumando?

de buen rollo te lo digo


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

fdax, tercer intento para superar los 10020...


----------



## Que viene (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si Felipe el pre-parao quiere puede hacer mucho.



¿Evitar que su hermana caiga en las garras de la justicia?


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿y quien designa a los miembros del CGPJ?
> 
> ::
> 
> ...




Son designados por los propios jueces.
La constitución es muy clara en cuanto a separación de poderes, judicial, legislativo y ejecutivo, y la independencia entre ellos. En cuanto a aquellos poderes que recaen sobre el rey también es muy clara. 
Me la he chapado varias veces para presentarme a las oposiciones. :cook:

Que no se cumpla es otra cosa.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 14:32 ----------




Que viene dijo:


> ¿Evitar que su hermana caiga en las garras de la justicia?



a mí me lo preguntas? 
Preguntaselo a su Majestad la reina Leticia que duerme con él.


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El SP se levanta en Sierra Maestra y amenaza con descender sobre las tropas de Batista.


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

Orden de venta en el SAN en 7,915.
Mañana me da miedo el vencimiento. 
¿Haré un Topongo un Paulistano?


----------



## Norske (19 Jun 2014)

El indice de volatilidad el Eurostoxx50, el v2tx, apunto de hacer mínimos históricos... no hay miedo en los mercados de opciones!!

Y el VIX a punto de bajar de 10....

La volatilidad ta barata, ta barata, gimme two, gimme two...


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Norske dijo:


> El indice de volatilidad el Eurostoxx50, el v2tx, apunto de hacer mínimos históricos... no hay miedo en los mercados de opciones!!
> 
> Y el VIX a punto de bajar de 10....
> 
> La volatilidad ta barata, ta barata, gimme two, gimme two...



Saben perfectamente que ni Drogho Hierben jamas permitiran un desplome de los "mercados".


----------



## docjones (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Orden de venta en el SAN en 7,915.
> Mañana me da miedo el vencimiento.
> ¿Haré un Topongo un Paulistano?



Que ocurre mañana con SAN?


----------



## Robopoli (19 Jun 2014)

Con buena pinta viene BLDP en premarket!! 
A ver si le dura la alegría hasta el final de la sesión!!


----------



## Norske (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Saben perfectamente que ni Drogho Hierben jamas permitiran un desplome de los "mercados".



Jamás es una palabra muy fea en el mundo de los mercados


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué vergüenza de medios; esta mañana he pasado por la Gran Via y había 4 monos. Eso sí, los informativos abriendo con que "Madrid se ha echado a la calle", "los madrileños se dan cuenta del momento histórico que vivimos" y blablabla.
> 
> La verdad es que en un referendum no sé que votaría, porque no estoy a favor de la monarquía pero el día que se quiera instaurar en este país una república va a haber hondonadas de hostias para controlar el poder. Pero me alegro de no consumir apenas mass mierdas desde que descubrí burbuja...



Yo en esto como en casi todo soy pragmático. Los ideales y las utopías son muy bonitas. Pero al final del día todos queremos las alubias en el plato. Un presidente ¿nos daría más o menos? Pues como corremos el peligro de tener de presidente a un Aznar, un Zapatero, un Iglesias o una Esteban... pues mire usted... yo si tengo que elegir prefiero a Felipe "El Preparao" que a Pablo "El coletas" o a Mariano "Maricomplejines".... que de todos los apodos que puede tener un rey el que tiene Felipe VI no es precisamente el peor que puede tocarte recuerden a... Carlos II "El hechizado", a Wifredo "El Velloso", Felipe IV "El pasmado", etc... etc...

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 15:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> cuentanos más



A ver copio -pego...

Estimado Sr. ATMAN,

Tenemos el gusto de invitarle a la presentación de nuestra nueva web corporativa que se realizará en la Bolsa de Bilbao y a la posterior conferencia, que con el título “Invertir en los mercados actuales. Elegir bien el producto en cada momento”, D. José Luis Cárpatos expondrá su visión sobre los mercados actuales

El acto tendrá lugar el próximo 25 de junio a las 19:30 horas.

Adjunto le remitimos invitación y una breve presentación de GPM.

Esperando que el acto sea de su interés, reciba un cordial saludo,


Edito: Cárpatos tambien lo anuncia en su web...



---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 15:20 ----------




Namreir dijo:


>



NO lo cante tan alto... están viendo la subidita del oro???


----------



## boquiman (19 Jun 2014)

Al oro le han metido pero bien... :fiufiu:
Who Just Bought Half A Billion Dollars Of Gold Futures? | Zero Hedge


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

Pienso lo mismo que tú Atman.
Felipe es la mejor opción de las peores.

Ya se ha ejecutado la orden de venta del SAN. Un +20,3% después de gastos. Ni en mis mejores sueños cuando aposté por ella. :Baile::Baile: 



docjones dijo:


> Que ocurre mañana con SAN?



No sé lo que ocurrirá, ni idea.
No me gusta como vienen los futuros USA por un lado.
Por otro, esta subida previa al vencimiento semestral del IBEX ''podría'' ser anticipo de corrección fuerte mañana. Así es la norma no escrita. 
Tampoco he perdido fe en la subida del SAN, pero considero que es mejor recoger pa la saca y esperar una corrección antes del reparto de dividendos el mes que viene. 
Si no ocurre así, a otra cosa mariposa.

Edito: quedo dentro de Iberdrola y Ferrovial, que vaya como están tirando.:Aplauso:
De BME la bajada de hoy sólo confirma que vuelve a su bola de subida libre desligada del IBEX.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo que tú Atman.
> Felipe es la mejor opción de las peores.
> 
> Ya se ha ejecutado la orden de venta del SAN. Un +20,3% después de gastos. Ni en mis mejores sueños cuando aposté por ella. :Baile::Baile:
> ...



Yo vendí con algo de porcentaje similar hace unos días...que haga lo que quiera ahora.


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo vendí con algo de porcentaje similar hace unos días...que haga lo que quiera ahora.



Pues bien callado que lo tenías. enhorabuena.
Bien robadas estas manzanas del jardín de Botín.


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Añado cortos al SP en 1958.... y que Dios reparta suerte, maestro...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Añado cortos al SP en 1958.... y que Dios reparta suerte, maestro...



hoy los gringos lo van a petar , te lo van ..... :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



si claro , pero hoy no


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2014)

Que tal esos cuerpos... 11250. Hoy es el vencimiento de facto.

En espera de trolls listillos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## IRobot (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo que tú Atman.
> Felipe es la mejor opción de las peores.



El señor Pollastre también diría que mejor Felipe VI que Juan Carlos Emacs


----------



## Xiux (19 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Primer Topongo en marcha: vendidas EON +11% y dividendos.
> Por cierto, mirando el marcador, el que me dé las gracias tendrá el honor de haber marcado el gol nº 1.000.
> Mil gracias a todos - todas.




Bien por las EON, conseguí un + 6% y dividendos, vendí antes de tiempo, en 14,4 :-(


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Orden de venta en el SAN en 7,915.
> Mañana me da miedo el vencimiento.
> ¿Haré un Topongo un Paulistano?



Vamos a hacer un Tono.

A ver si sale.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Bien por las EON, conseguí un + 6% y dividendos, vendí antes de tiempo, en 14,4 :-(



De ahí lo del "Topongo". Después de vender siguen subiendo pero, las plusvis ya las tenemos en nuestras cuentas.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a mí me lo preguntas?
> Preguntaselo a su Majestad la reina Leticia *que duerme con él.*




eso es mucho suponer


----------



## Xiux (19 Jun 2014)

estoy por meter un corto a SAN... con el dedo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

pobres ositos...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Jun 2014)

Esas bonitas DELIAs peponas!!!

Alguna buena noticia que no sepamos?

O sea: alguna buena noticia?::


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Que no... que no... que esto va todo parriba... que nadie se ponga corto... que es una locura...

(a ver si así se pone a bajar de una p$%* vez...)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Son designados por los propios jueces.
> La constitución es muy clara en cuanto a separación de poderes, judicial, legislativo y ejecutivo, y la independencia entre ellos. En cuanto a aquellos poderes que recaen sobre el rey también es muy clara.
> Me la he chapado varias veces para presentarme a las oposiciones. :cook:
> 
> Que no se cumpla es otra cosa.


----------



## Xiux (19 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Que no... que no... que esto va todo parriba... que nadie se ponga corto... que es una locura...
> 
> (a ver si así se pone a bajar de una p$%* vez...)



Güeno vale, entonces le metemos un disparo a las Bankias en 4,8

Ni de coña, la cambie


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

me he perdido, por qué estamos hablando del CGPJ?

por esto?
El Rey Felipe VI: "Respetar? en todo momento la independencia del Poder Judicial" - Libertad Digital


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me he perdido, por qué estamos hablando del CGPJ?
> 
> por esto?
> El Rey Felipe VI: "Respetar? en todo momento la independencia del Poder Judicial" - Libertad Digital



no, por esto



Tono dijo:


> La separación de poderes ya está garantizada por la constitución. Lo que hay es que cumplirla. No se hace.
> 
> El rey es precisamente el encargado de hacerla cumplir y para eso se le da el mando del ejército. Su papel no debería ser de comparsa del partido en el poder, si no de alguien capaz de llamar al presidente y arrearle dos bofetadas para que lleve corriendo a sus corruptos ante el juez. O de llamar a cuentas a cualquier iluminado separatista con ínfulas y meterle 3 collejas con el tomo de la constitución encuadernado en madera de castaño.
> 
> Si Felipe el pre-parao quiere puede hacer mucho.





La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿y quien designa a los miembros del CGPJ?





Tono dijo:


> Son designados por los propios jueces.
> La constitución es muy clara en cuanto a separación de poderes, judicial, legislativo y ejecutivo, y la independencia entre ellos. En cuanto a aquellos poderes que recaen sobre el rey también es muy clara.
> Me la he chapado varias veces para presentarme a las oposiciones. :cook:
> 
> Que no se cumpla es otra cosa.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

aha

Consejo General del Poder Judicial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Xiux (19 Jun 2014)

Entrada en VJET a 16,2 , vuelvo a la burbuja Impresoras 3D a ver que tal ahora

voxeljet AG American Depositary Stock Chart | VJET Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

Alguien me acompaña


----------



## sarkweber (19 Jun 2014)

Argentina dice es imposible realizar el próximo pago de la deuda

Argentina dice es imposible realizar el pr?ximo pago de la deuda


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aha
> 
> Consejo General del Poder Judicial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



del link...



> El CGPJ tiene competencias en las siguientes materias:
> 
> La propuesta de nombramiento por mayoría de tres quintos, mayoría que se computará sobre la base de la totalidad de sus veintiún miembros, de:
> 
> ...


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Jun 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> Argentina dice es imposible realizar el próximo pago de la deuda
> 
> Argentina dice es imposible realizar el pr?ximo pago de la deuda



Sí, pero al menos ellos siguen en el mundial...

Lo de su firma y tal


----------



## sinnombrex (19 Jun 2014)

A morgan stanley le gusta elecnor.... grafico tick a tick


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo que tú Atman.
> Felipe es la mejor opción de las peores.
> 
> Ya se ha ejecutado la orden de venta del SAN. Un +20,3% después de gastos. Ni en mis mejores sueños cuando aposté por ella. :Baile::Baile:
> ...






ves? vendes y esto se cae ::


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2014)

Los yankis están tomando el tentempié antes de iniciar la escalada


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

Venga ENAgas coño que estamos a 12 centimicos de nada de máximos, así nos lleva trolleando 3 dias ya la cabrona.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Agárrense que vienen curvas.


----------



## Tono (19 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> del link...
> 
> CGPJ...



Es verdad, me colé ahí. Los miembros son propuestos por las cámaras por mayoría de 3/5.
Es sólo su Presidente el que es elegido entre los propios jueces.



_Los Jueces y Magistrados así como los Fiscales, mientras se hallen en activo, *no podrán desempeñar otros cargos públicos, ni pertenecer a partidos políticos o sindicatos.* La ley establecerá el sistema y modalidades de asociación profesional de los Jueces, Magistrados y Fiscales.

*La ley establecerá el régimen de incompatibilidades de los miembros del poder judicial, que deberá asegurar la total independencia de los mismos.*

Título VI. Del Poder Judicial - Constitución Española_



Lo que yo quería señalar es que su independencia de los otros poderes está garantizada por la constitución. 
El problema de España no es que las cosas no estén ya escritas y bien definidas.
El problema es que las leyes se saltan a la torera y aquí los corruptos se han instalado en todos los poderes, desapareciendo la separación entre ellos y el control que unos deben hacer sobre otros para que exista un equilibrio democrático. 

Odio hablar de lo obvio de la situación política de España.
Disfrutemos del IBEX mientras podamos.


----------



## Topongo (19 Jun 2014)

9 min > 6 centimicos PODEMOS ::
Lucha a muerte ahí :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 9 min > 6 centimicos PODEMOS ::
> Lucha a muerte ahí :Aplauso:



Ale, vamos a estar calladitos.
Le voy a definir hacer un "Enagas": Empezamos la sesión por abajo, ligeras pérdidas, pequeñas ganancias, y conforme avanza la sesión, pasito a pasito, para arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

El día que le metan una bajada del 2% o más (que lo harán),...culos hipotecados con Pandoro,..y el problema es que no lo soltara hasta un buen rato.

Mira el DAX como se lo llevan hasta lo 10k o lo que quieren...vamos de gratis en esta subidita flanders...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

vamos ralph35, demuestra de lo que estás hecho


----------



## ... (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me mojo, guano desde hoy mismo o mañana a más tardar, de unos 600 puntejos por lo menos desde arriba :: 10680 aprox



A ver si esta vez aciertas, no como el mes pasado con la tabarra que nos diste de que veríamos los 9.9XX


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

... dijo:


> A ver si esta vez aciertas, no como el mes pasado con la tabarra que nos diste de que veríamos los 9.9XX



sí, era porque marcaba un mínimo más abajo que el anterior, pero como falla a veces por uno...


vamos a ver si acabamos con un ahorcado o una *lápida *como he comentado antes 



vaya subidon que le han metido a miquel costas



ENCE ha marcado el minimo más abajo que ayer...
y ntc me paece que mu bien vendías


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz lateral.
> 
> hora de ir a disfrutar del pre-verano (afortunados los que vivimos a orillas del mediterraneo)
> 
> [youtube]k5EGgI97-T8[/youtube]



Este mensaje te klo tengo guardado de hace días.....no se fuera el pre-verano a tomar por culo ya (36ºC)....



Tono dijo:


> La separación de poderes ya está garantizada por la constitución. Lo que hay es que cumplirla. No se hace.
> 
> El rey es precisamente el encargado de hacerla cumplir y para eso se le da el mando del ejército. Su papel no debería ser de comparsa del partido en el poder, si no de alguien capaz de llamar al presidente y arrearle dos bofetadas para que lleve corriendo a sus corruptos ante el juez. O de llamar a cuentas a cualquier iluminado separatista con ínfulas y meterle 3 collejas con el tomo de la constitución encuadernado en madera de castaño.
> 
> Si Felipe el pre-parao quiere puede hacer mucho.





atman dijo:


> Yo en esto como en casi todo soy pragmático. Los ideales y las utopías son muy bonitas. Pero al final del día todos queremos las alubias en el plato. Un presidente ¿nos daría más o menos? Pues como corremos el peligro de tener de presidente a un Aznar, un Zapatero, un Iglesias o una Esteban... pues mire usted... yo si tengo que elegir prefiero a Felipe "El Preparao" que a Pablo "El coletas" o a Mariano "Maricomplejines".... que de todos los apodos que puede tener un rey el que tiene Felipe VI no es precisamente el peor que puede tocarte recuerden a... Carlos II "El hechizado", a Wifredo "El Velloso", Felipe IV "El pasmado", etc... etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 15:17 ----------
> 
> ...



La siento en el bolsisho 



Tono dijo:


> Es verdad, me colé ahí. Los miembros son propuestos por las cámaras por mayoría de 3/5.
> Es sólo su Presidente el que es elegido entre los propios jueces.
> 
> 
> ...



He marcado muchos mensajes, pero vengo algo tocaillo (corpus fiesta en Graná) y lo resumo en:

En españa todo es un puto cachondeo y mamoneo entre colegotes que hacen lo que les sale de los cojones porque no hay contrapoderes.

A ver si hago algo de provecho.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

bueno, si hoy USA se portase de forma guanosa, o bien mañana con el vencimiento, podemos tener esta figurita muy bonita








tuvimos un intento el 2 de junio, y otro hoy






Las diez mejores inversiones para ganar dinero - Infonews | Un mundo, muchas voces


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, era porque marcaba un mínimo más abajo que el anterior, pero como falla a veces por uno...
> 
> 
> vamos a ver si acabamos con un ahorcado o una *lápida *como he comentado antes
> ...



a ver si aciertas coño :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este mensaje te klo tengo guardado de hace días.....no se fuera el pre-verano a tomar por culo ya (36ºC)....




Lo decía porque por fundamentales, el verano no empieza hasta el 21 de junio. o

Hay que reconocer que por aquí arriba, estamos de suerte desde hace varios días, pero todo parece indicar que lo bueno se acaba y que las noches calurosas están a la vuelta de la esquina otra vez.

Ademas, para un runner como ud. 36º no es nada que no se pueda remediar con una buena cerveza helada. 

Al calor se acostumbra uno, aunque es jodido de cojones los primeros meses. Cuando curraba en el caribe, la minima anual era de 23º. Habia dias que abrir la puerta de la oficina para salir a la calle era como entrar dentro de una sauna. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Lo decía porque por fundamentales, el verano no empieza hasta el 21 de junio. o
> 
> Hay que reconocer que por aquí arriba, estamos de suerte desde hace varios días, pero todo parece indicar que lo bueno se acaba y que las noches calurosas están a la vuelta de la esquina otra vez.
> 
> ...




No, si lo malo es que voy finito y no doy pié con bola! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si lo malo es que voy finito y no doy pié con bola! ::



jojojo gilipollon , lo mismo que un servidor , a la hora del almuerzo un champagne por el nuevo rey , luego tinto de verano , par de heinekens y un whizkito 

y que no pare la cosa :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si lo malo es que voy finito y no doy *pié *con bola! ::



Por muy eléctrico que vaya, *pie *no lleva acento, es monosílaba y no necesita acento diacrítico.


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Los metales se embalan...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

3 puntos porcentuales el oro papel :8:


----------



## Xiux (19 Jun 2014)

al final , entrado en Bankia a 1,475


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ver si aciertas coño :ouch:



de momento no vamos mal con lo de hoy

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 11:00 ----------

nota, COACH -10%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por muy eléctrico que vaya, *pie *no lleva acento, es monosílaba y no necesita acento diacrítico.



Ej que soy un innovador pié era del verbo piar....inocho: inocho:


atman dijo:


> Los metales se embalan...!!










muertoviviente dijo:


> 3 puntos porcentuales el oro papel :8:



Y la plata maripili, y la plata??????????


8:8:8:8::Baile::Baile:


----------



## mpbk (19 Jun 2014)

yo he comprado unas peugeot y unas suedzucker, 1000 de cada.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

si , la plata y salud borrachin :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

vamos usanos, que la ocasión la pintan calva


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2014)

Se está cociendo la mandrilada..

y mañana vencimientos tochos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos usanos, que la ocasión la pintan calva



los gringos son unos subnormales de mucho cuidado :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos son unos subnormales de mucho cuidado :ouch:



aqui el pueblo lleva 40 años votando rojo o azul 


bueno, empiezan a analizar las palabras de yellen en su justa medida:
https://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/dire-predictions-142023031.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

"¡Gilipollas!", así califica un diario de Panamá a la selección española - Libertad Digital


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2014)

Y vean la vela de volumen en el Aurum...


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2014)

La plata un 5% parriba, casi un pavo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

Atman, llevamos posicionándonos para eso más de medio año ya....::

Blog del SeaMonkey: Plata

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 20:17 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> La plata un 5% parriba, casi un pavo.



Y lo que le queda. :fiufiu: :rolleye: 

[cuento de la lechera off]

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 20:20 ----------

Lo del oro es que no se quien ha metido tropecientos gritones de dolares a pelo. Un ghkghk de la vida vamos!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> "¡Gilipollas!", así califica un diario de Panamá a la selección española - Libertad Digital



no les sobra razon  vamos nada de razon tienen


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El brent por encima de los 115 dolares, ataros los machos.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, llevamos posicionándonos para eso más de medio año ya....::
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Plata
> 
> ...



esto se viene preparando desde hace unas 4-3 semanas por lo menos


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El brent por encima de los 115 dolares, ataros los machos.



que no. que el SP hoy no ayuda.





a ver uruguayos ingleses


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2014)

uruguay- inglaterra :Baile:


----------



## boquiman (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Segun los gritos en la calle marco uruguay

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

bueno entonces... para los no platenses... recomendais largo o fondo?


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El FMI ha ordenado a Droghi la conpra masiva de activos a gran escala.

Yuuuuuupppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

FMI ordena quien?


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

El FMI, la lagarto, al Droghis. Y el negro secunda la moción. 


Rl Ibex se va a maximos historicos, y que nos quiten lo bailao.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2014)

El FMI pide compras de deuda "a gran escala" al BCE y una reforma del Pacto de Estabilidad a la UE - Expansi?n.com


----------



## Robopoli (19 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A verlll... dos valores que me han saltado por distintos motivos:
> Típico valor cohete que puede explotarnos a mitad de camino. De momento la trayectoria impecable y las perspectivas de crecimiento bastante imponentes:
> 
> TRGP Targa Resources Corp XNYS:TRGP Stock Quote Price News
> ...



Warrenâ€™s Energy Transfer Said Near Deal for Targa Resources - Bloomberg

...y +35% en un mes. Que prontito las voy a liquidar...


----------



## tarrito (19 Jun 2014)

esteeeeeeeehhhhh ... como diría el Alierta

si ganamos 22 - 0 a AUS nos clasificamos????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2014)

Que partidazo de cavani y suarez.

El pelos ese tiene mas testosterona que roco sifredi. Que manera de partirse la cara!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (19 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esas bonitas DELIAs peponas!!!
> 
> Alguna buena noticia que no sepamos?
> 
> O sea: alguna buena noticia?::



dELIA*s Inc.: dELiA*s Receives Stockholder Approval to Use Proceeds of $24.1 Million from Sale of Secured Convertible Notes

Poco a poco van apañando cosas. Habrá que seguir teniendo paciencia porque no se va a solucionar todo en dos días pero hay señales de vida.


----------



## egarenc (19 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> esteeeeeeeehhhhh ... como diría el Alierta
> 
> si ganamos 22 - 0 a AUS nos clasificamos????



en el próximo mundial de balonmano tal vez, en el de balompié está todo el pescado vendido


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)

el fmi lleva pidiendo esto años



el suarez ese, menudo figura... se parece al actor argentino ricardo darin

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 15:01 ----------

BolsaCanaria .info | Duro Felguera muy decepcionante

me lo estoy pensando, y con entrega de dividendo cerca

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 15:11 ----------

Los analistas de Santander predicen una correcci?n burs?til de la banca en Espa?a e Italia - Expansi?n.com


----------



## Namreir (19 Jun 2014)

Leido en el pais



> Por ahora, la batalla por Baiji no ha afectado al precio del crudo en los mercados internacionales



Las petroleras extranjeras empiezan a sacar a sus trabajadores de Irak | Internacional | EL PAÃS

No sus precupen el bren en 106 dolares.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2014)

Ahora que está esto tranquilo....

Los que entramos en repsol el otro día...qué hacemos??

ya tenemos ahí los derechosienso:


Yo creo que los vendo:fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2014)

Verdes noches,

temblad taxis......esto brokerianos que llega el ojo que todo lo ve.
El bróker 'online' de Google - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Leido en el pais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se dónde he leído hoy, creo q en el hilo deBono por debajo del 3% que estaba en 115$ !


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que está esto tranquilo....
> 
> Los que entramos en repsol el otro día...qué hacemos??
> 
> ...



Si no te llega para un asiento en el consejo, yo tambien los venderia. Repsol no deja de ser Repsol.


----------



## egarenc (19 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que está esto tranquilo....
> 
> Los que entramos en repsol el otro día...qué hacemos??
> 
> ...



hasta los 22,5€ hay recorrido :fiufiu:....ampliaré via derechos en algún momento


----------



## mpbk (19 Jun 2014)

ahora me diréis que no avise que el oil iba a subir.........


eshhhhhhhkeeeeee..


----------



## ane agurain (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No se dónde he leído hoy, creo q en el hilo deBono por debajo del 3% que estaba en 115$ !



115 máximo de 9 meses.

Barril de Brent supera 115 dlr por conflicto en Irak


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)




----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes noches,
> 
> temblad taxis......esto brokerianos que llega el ojo que todo lo ve.
> El bróker 'online' de Google - elEconomista.es



Lamentablemente la noticia dice que sólo valores americanos.

Las comisiones de los brokers por estos lares es excesiva. Y los baratos, tienen cuenta ómnibus.

Esos sí, luego con ing la cuenta es ómnibus o no según el operador que responda.


----------



## amago45 (20 Jun 2014)

Hoy hay triple hora bruja y tal. A ver hacia dónde tira esto


----------



## Xiux (20 Jun 2014)

Viva Google http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...broker-online-de-google.html#.Kku8etSGU6dIXJp

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (20 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Viva Google



Ya se comento y por ahora solo opera en EEUU

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/493240-broker-comisiones.html


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Preapertura: la figura que dejó ayer el Ibex nos invita a ser prudentes


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

abrimos cortos en 11180 buscando el cierre del gap


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Jun 2014)

Bunos días






muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> abrimos cortos en 11180 buscando el cierre del gap



: Y la isla!,, La inundará si cierra el gap. sepa que en esa isla tambien viven mininos.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

cerramos cortitos ej 11155 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortitos ej 11155 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:



tas largo entonces?

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 01:31 ----------

Amanecemos con el objetivo marcado de vivir un nuevo vencimiento trimestral de opciones y futuros en los mercados europeos y americanos. Es una jornada singular en la que hablaremos un poco de cómo suelen funcionar estos días y cómo aprovechar la cierta manipulación que suele haber, cosa que podemos aprovechar durante la jornada de trading si somos avispados. Se comenta que históricamente suelen ser jornadas de bandazos importantes por rollover de futuros y otras circunstancias varias, pero yo considero que no es una jornada difícil para operar si ya la has vivido muchas veces con anterioridad.

A parte de eso, comentar que ayer los mercados bursátiles consiguieron cerrar en máximos de la sesión, señal de que el embrujo del vencimiento ya anda cerca y lo hemos iniciado prematuramente.

Cosas a tener en cuenta durante esta jornada:

El primer vencimiento es el del Eurostoxx que llega a su fin a las 12h del mediodía y que suele ser el más importante de todos. Históricamente se suele producir un cierre al alza conforme se acerca el final del vencimiento del mismo, y una vez llegada esa hora, la fuerza alcista se relaja y se suele producir un descenso que puede ser aprovechado de manera especulativa.
Una vez pasado el vencimiento del Eurostoxx, nos queda el vencimiento del DAX, que es a las 13h. Suele ser menos importante que el anterior, pero podemos seguir con intenciones alcistas hasta que se cumple el vencimiento.
A partir de ese momento el mercado queda libre de esa supuesta manipulación y entonces sí hay que estar atento a los posibles movimientos que podamos observar y ver realmente si el mercado tiene fuerza para seguir subiendo o en cambio las manos fuertes les ha interesado un cierre al alza para posteriormente dejarlo caer. Este es un ejemplo concreto de lo que suelen ser estos días, no es una ciencia exacta pero suele ser bastante repetitivo la pauta que se vive durante estos días de vencimientos, conocido también como “cuádruple hora bruja”.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

ese gap que no han cerrado me dice que nos vamos a los 12k ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Jun 2014)

Existe alguna explicación razonable al comportamiento del Euro?

Esteroides del cachas de Droji a tope, la Yellen que cierra los estímulos, y el resultado final es que ..tachaaannnn: sube el euro y se cae el dolaaaarr.

Esto es el mundo al revés o que es lo que es esto?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese gap que no han cerrado me dice que nos vamos a los 12k ienso:



te pones largo, y le dax hace la vela roja mas larga intrahoraria ::


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

Ahí están los 21 de gowex que pronostiqué a principios de mes /mpbk off

ahora que cada uno vea lo que hace, yo desde luego me quedo a pesar de que como dije, creo que tocan un par de semanas de estar casi plano en el entorno de 21,50€ , ya sea por arriba o por abajo. Al menos a priori no veo ni mas peponazos ni pandorazos de aquí a un mes, pero en el trabajo revisare mis gráficas.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

Bueno shurforistas hoy tenemos nuevos máximos históricos en enagas!


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

Paso a saludar.

Mucha tranquilidad y complacencia hay en los mercados.

La gente está invirtiendo hasta las muelas del perro


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Existe alguna explicación razonable al comportamiento del Euro?
> 
> Esteroides del cachas de Droji a tope, la Yellen que cierra los estímulos, y el resultado final es que ..tachaaannnn: sube el euro y se cae el dolaaaarr.
> 
> Esto es el mundo al revés o que es lo que es esto?



Eso es la bolsa: tú esperas algo y hace lo contrario..y te trichan.

(Realmente, hablan como de 6 meses de plazo para que las medidas del BCE lleguen a la economía real.)


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso es la bolsa: tú esperas algo y hace lo contrario..y te trichan.
> 
> (Realmente, *hablan como de 6 meses de plazo* para que las medidas del BCE lleguen a la economía real.)



esas medidas no van a llegar a la economía REAL

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 01:54 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Bunos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La desconcertante «Isla de los gatos» de Japón - ABC.es


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

veo los 12k ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

El banco portugués BES suspendido por posible dimision del presidente


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Existe alguna explicación razonable al comportamiento del Euro?
> 
> Esteroides del cachas de Droji a tope, la Yellen que cierra los estímulos, y el resultado final es que ..tachaaannnn: sube el euro y se cae el dolaaaarr.
> 
> Esto es el mundo al revés o que es lo que es esto?



Recuerda que el par estuvo en casi 1,40 hace algo más de un mes y ahora está en 1,36 lo cual representa 2% que no está mal. Aún así el Euro se tendrá que depreciar según se vayan aplicando medidas y probablemente se irá acercando a los 1,30 más pronto que tarde.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

standby


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jun 2014)

BTW sigues en MANH?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

El BCE responde al FMI que se vaya a tomar por culo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> BTW sigues en MANH?



Esas preguntas así sin más info nos ponen nerviosos::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Telefónica busca a un gordo cabrón para dirigir su área de negocio

llegamos a los vencimientos en máximos en el dax, vamohavé


rompemos por arriba y....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2014)

.
Tanto hablar de la isla, habrá que poner esto, dedicado a bertok por el lema de la peli y a bertok por los pechos de la prota:









Alomojó a las féminas del hilo les gusta el chico.


----------



## Chila (20 Jun 2014)

Te reacompaño en gow, Hannibal.
Precio consolidado, vamos a por los 28 en unos meses.
Y mantengo fer e ibe.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Jun 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esas preguntas así sin más info nos ponen nerviosos::



jajajaja eso es que sí entonces. Era simple curiosidad 
Creo que pinta bastante bien. Como siempre hay que tener paciencia pero los números están ahí y parece que se ha revertido el bache que han pasado estos meses de atrás. Sigo pensando que es un buen valor para el medio largo y barato teniendo en cuenta el crecimiento que tienen.
No se si lo sigues pero cada dos por tres anuncian nuevos contratos que al final es de lo que se trata


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

Estaba yo pensando asi como quien no quiere la cosa, no se pondrá enagas a hacer un BME hasta 28 aprox no? Los 25 los veia para dentro de algún tiempo pero la verdad es que tiene buena pinta la cosa....
Con respecto a lo de BME ambas buenas empresas y baratas en su momento (para mi ENG lo estaba) BME estuvo jugando mucho tiempo en la franja 20-22 para subir disparada, enagas ha estado en 19-21 un montón de tiempo y tras un primer intento de irse ahora parece que lo puede conseguir... el tiempo lo diará o será otra topongada.
Yo cuando entré lo puse, mi objetivo era 22,50 y contaba con no verlos hasta el dividendo... la veo tan fuerte que creo que me quedaré.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Jun 2014)

Vamos esas empresas de baterías para arriba!


Times are changing ienso:

Llega la Harley-Davidson eléctrica con el reto de convencer a los más puristas.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

momento de elegir

en el dax


----------



## pullerazo (20 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Estaba yo pensando asi como quien no quiere la cosa, no se pondrá enagas a hacer un BME hasta 28 aprox no? Los 25 los veia para dentro de algún tiempo pero la verdad es que tiene buena pinta la cosa....
> Con respecto a lo de BME ambas buenas empresas y baratas en su momento (para mi ENG lo estaba) BME estuvo jugando mucho tiempo en la franja 20-22 para subir disparada, enagas ha estado en 19-21 un montón de tiempo y tras un primer intento de irse ahora parece que lo puede conseguir... el tiempo lo diará o será otra topongada.
> Yo cuando entré lo puse, mi objetivo era 22,50 y contaba con no verlos hasta el dividendo... la veo tan fuerte que creo que me quedaré.



Yo estoy dentro también. Pienso como tú. Básicamente la comparo con su homóloga REE. Qué dinero conservador dividendero (como el nuestro) se irá a la que más rentabilidad dé de las dos. 

Ahora mismo la rentabilidad por dividendo de ENG 1.3 (dividendo)/23(precio acción) aprox un 5.6%, con un payout de 75%.

Ahora mismo la rentabilidad por dividendo de REE 2.5(dividendo)/65(precio acción) aprox un 3.8%, con un payout de 65%.


Cojo la calculadora y hago converger las rentabilidades por dividendo de Enagás con REE y me sale P.O de Enagás a 34 €.

Cojo la calculadora y hago converger el BPA (benefico por acción) de Enagás con REE y me sale P.O de Enagás a 29.5 €.

Tus 28 no son descabellados en mi opinión, más bien razonables, con los tipos interés de deuda muertos y los depósitos ni te cuento. Es cierto como comentamos que ENAGÁS tiene un poco más de riesgo que la otra porque está más expuesto a un cambio regulatorio por su mayor proporción en el peso del sistema del gas...

Pero esto me tranquiliza.. 

El fichaje de cinco antiguos cargos del PP por Enagás coincide en un momento clave del sector - laSexta


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

venga vamos ralph!
demuestra lo que vales, a por el gap isleño


----------



## Skhu (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> momento de elegir
> 
> en el dax



Susto o muerte?

Yo creo que susto...to pa bajo


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sO7KiYl9UQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

pullerazo dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro también. Pienso como tú. Básicamente la comparo con su homóloga REE. Qué dinero conservador dividendero (como el nuestro) se irá a la que más rentabilidad dé de las dos.
> 
> Ahora mismo la rentabilidad por dividendo de ENG 1.3 (dividendo)/23(precio acción) aprox un 5.6%, con un payout de 75%.
> 
> ...



Aquí otro dividendero.

Estoy pensando en comprar más BME y dejarlas hasta final de año, entre otras cosas porque me huelo que puede haber dividendo extraordinario dado el aumento de beneficios que tiene.

Dejando de lado la posible revalorización futura de REE, ENA y BME (entiendo que vamos a largo con el dividendo como principal objetivo) creo que la mejor opción es BME 

BME a precio de hoy está tambien por el 5'x% y tiene como ventaja sobre las otras que *no tiene deuda* y sus beneficios están aumentando. El consumo eléctrico y de gas en España sigue cayendo, lo que puede obligar a bajar el dividendo por caída de ingresos aunque se mantenga el % de payout. 

También es verdad que el hecho de que Enagás pueda beneficiarse del paso de gas africano hacia centroeuropa por el problema ucraniano es un factor a tener en cuenta, pero no puede darse por seguro.


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Aquí otro dividendero.
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar más BME y dejarlas hasta final de año, entre otras cosas porque me huelo que puede haber dividendo extraordinario dado el aumento de beneficios que tiene.
> 
> ...



Si, todas tienen sus mas y sus menos, BME cuando suban los tipos (sio vuelve a ocurrir :: y salga la pasta de la bolsa pues los ingresos bajarán notablemente, como ya le pasó y la cotización acompañará, en cierto modo es "ciclica", también le pueden afectar nuevos competidores, o formas de operar... (poco probable) y siempre está el rumor de la opa :baba::baba::baba:
Yo llevo ambas BME y ENG, ahora me toca incrementar cartera dividendera y ando en dudas (como siempre) estaba pensando en TEF que anda haciendo las cosas bien o m´´as ENG.... ya veremos...


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

Yo es que la cotización de BME me tiene descolocado...


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

Los tipos no van a subir en muchos años Topongo, no sé si llegaremos a verlo siquiera. Es algo que los BC no pueden permitirse ya que las primas de deuda también subirían.

Es más fácil que los depósitos a plazo acaben siendo negativos (ya lo son en realidad) a que suban. Quieren que el dinero se mueva y no hay muchas opciones para el ahorro salvo la renta variable, fondos de pensiones y fondos de inversión.
Por otra parte las nuevas tecnologías que cada vez facilitan más el acceder a la bolsa a todo el mundo juegan a favor de BME. Puede que Google cree un bróker gratuito universal, pero los cánones fijos de la bolsa se seguirán pagando, por ese lado no nos libramos nadie.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 13:39 ----------




docjones dijo:


> Yo es que la cotización de BME me tiene descolocado...



Tiene vida propia. :rolleye:


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Jun 2014)

¿Qué pensais de Gas Natural y GDF Suez?

Tras la movida de Ucrania parece que van pa´rriba


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

Básicamente me veo tarde para entrar en BME. Y eso que soy largoplacista y dividendero.


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

@Docjones ya que has pasado la primera prueba antitroles (Tono©), ser gallego ayuda , cuéntanos un poco de tu vida bursátil.

¿te va el riesgo chicharrero? ¿te visita Pandoro a menudo? ¿eres hermafrodita como Ane? ¿te entrenas por el monte para mantener tu agilidad gacelera?


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (20 Jun 2014)

Topongo ; saliste de ZEL ?

Por cierto, no veo comentarios sobre MAPFRE, no sus gusta por aquí?


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

Euskal Herria aurrera dijo:


> Topongo ; saliste de ZEL ?



Si demigrantemente además con jugosas minusvalías. .. ese fue el ultimo chicharro en el que estuve ... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 14:10 ----------




Euskal Herria aurrera dijo:


> Topongo ; saliste de ZEL ?
> 
> Por cierto, no veo comentarios sobre MAPFRE, no sus gusta por aquí?



Otra de las que tengo en mente para cartera dividendera ademas de las antetiores se me había padado... parece que esta baratilla

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> @Docjones ya que has pasado la primera prueba antitroles (Tono©), ser gallego ayuda , cuéntanos un poco de tu vida bursátil.
> 
> ¿te va el riesgo chicharrero? ¿te visita Pandoro a menudo? *¿eres hermafrodita como Ane?* ¿te entrenas por el monte para mantener tu agilidad gacelera?



Jajajajajajaja ke cabrón...


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2014)

He cargado unas poquitas mas de K+S (SDF) en la cartera. Despacito pero lo está haciendo bien.

También me tienta cargar unas pocas mas de Tubacex pero a ver si puede afianzarse por encima de los 4.


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> @Docjones ya que has pasado la primera prueba antitroles (Tono©), ser gallego ayuda , cuéntanos un poco de tu vida bursátil.
> 
> ¿te va el riesgo chicharrero? ¿te visita Pandoro a menudo? ¿eres hermafrodita como Ane? ¿te entrenas por el monte para mantener tu agilidad gacelera?



Huyo de chicharros como de la peste. Soy bluechipero convencido. Lo más chicharro es Sacyr, que entré a 1.X y con miedo 

Pandoro me visita a semejanza del ibex. Y cometo los pecados bursátiles de "mientras no venda, no pierdo". Cuestión de psicología (es como una droja). Además promedio, una joya, vamos.

De hemafroditismo nada, y lo del monte... Allí no hay cobertura


----------



## Chila (20 Jun 2014)

Con la prima a los niveles actuales, la deuda de empresas, para mi, no es tan critica como antes.
Muchas van a liquidar deuda al 6 para reendeudarse al 3. 
Con tipos bajos, cambia el panorama. Una deuda controlada vuelve a ser una herramienta, no solo un lastre.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 14:35 ----------




Tono dijo:


> @Docjones ya que has pasado la primera prueba antitroles (Tono©), ser gallego ayuda , cuéntanos un poco de tu vida bursátil.
> 
> ¿te va el riesgo chicharrero? ¿te visita Pandoro a menudo? ¿eres hermafrodita como Ane? ¿te entrenas por el monte para mantener tu agilidad gacelera?



Ojo con los ignores de tono. Cuidado con esas respuestas .


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Con la prima a los niveles actuales, la deuda de empresas, para mi, no es tan critica como antes.
> Muchas van a liquidar deuda al 6 para reendeudarse al 3.
> Con tipos bajos, cambia el panorama. Una deuda controlada vuelve a ser una herramienta, no solo un lastre.
> 
> ...




juas, no me hagas reir con los ignores 

es la mejor manera de detectar a un trol o spamero y a sus secuaces, cuando se ponen todos indignados porque un desconocido les dice que lo va a ignorar (y vienen sus multinicks a defenderlo) :XX:

no hay mejor ignore que la rueda del ratón


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

hermafrodita y de la eta


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hermafrodita y de la eta



pues ya sé qué votó usted es las pasadas elecciones ienso: 
:XX:

le gustan jovencitos, eh!?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues ya sé qué votó usted es las pasadas elecciones ienso:
> :XX:
> 
> le gustan jovencitos, eh!?



lo de jovencitos no lo pillo.


votè por "ninguno de los anteriores"


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo de jovencitos no lo pillo.
> 
> 
> votè por "ninguno de los anteriores"



pues a favor de la eta y hermafroditas + jovencito = coletas


----------



## SPK (20 Jun 2014)

Y para dividendos aunque sea en script que opinais de Repsol?Estoy pensando en aumentar posición en ella.Enagas también tengo pero me da miedo esté cara. Y en cuanto BME la vendi a precio saldo y ahora no me veo sicológicamente preparado para comprarla en pleno subidón


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues a favor de la eta y hermafroditas + jovencito = coletas



disculpe, siendo de bilbao, y habiéndo escuchado mil veces prejuicios de fuera, creía que se refería a bildu, que es lo mismo que podemos, solo que ahora ha trincado poder y pasta y se dedica a gestionar


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> juas, no me hagas reir con los ignores
> 
> es la mejor manera de detectar a un trol o spamero y a sus secuaces, cuando se ponen todos indignados porque un desconocido les dice que lo va a ignorar (y vienen sus multinicks a defenderlo) :XX:
> 
> no hay mejor ignore que la rueda del ratón



Si nunca has eatado en el ignore de Tono es que no eres nadie 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 15:23 ----------

Que pasa en Abengoa? Alguba noticia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

Comienza el trolleo usano..

Hachazos sanos...


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Y para dividendos aunque sea en script que opinais de Repsol?Estoy pensando en aumentar posición en ella.Enagas también tengo pero me da miedo esté cara. Y en cuanto BME la vendi a precio saldo y ahora no me veo sicológicamente preparado para comprarla en pleno subidón



Bienvenido al club de los vendedores de BME a precio de saldo... (Tono, Lolo,tu,yo y creo que una lista interminable....)
Yo volví el los 30 pensando que estaba cara, pero tenía que comprar algo para cartera dividendera y bueno pues tenía la espina y tono "me convencio" entrecomillo para dejar claro que aquí cada uno toma sus decisiones, y mirala ahora...
ENagas ya se ha comentado algo hoy, para mi barata, Mapfre no está mal, Repsol a mi personalmente no me acaba de convencer, es más una ditribuidora que productora y sino pues eso BME igual puede parecer cara pero a nada que aumente dividendo..., sino siempre queda SAN (para mi caro pero no deja de dar un 7,5%)


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Comienza el trolleo usano..
> 
> Hachazos sanos...



dónde lo ves?


he puesto una orden en ence para rebote, bastante más abajo que actual


----------



## Topongo (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dónde lo ves?



Está repasando los memes... circulen...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

Come back a los 1900, quizás..

La hostia, cuando la hagan, va a ser sonada...

llámalo corrección, o llámalo amor


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

ams+iag+cat+ebro son las que tengo en radar ahora mismo para entrar la semana que viene si continuan goteando

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 07:45 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Come back a los 1900, quizás..
> 
> La hostia, cuando la hagan, va a ser sonada...
> 
> llámalo corrección, o llámalo amor



un 3%?

no me parece mucho


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

Es verdad, sobre todo cuando eso bajaba muchos días sólo un único día en 2008...

Bueno, en todo caso, una corrección de las sanas..


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)

La dinámica preferida del SP y la que lleva estos últimos días es de bajadita a primera hora y subir el resto de la jornada... 

Por otro lado, ilusionarse con una vela roja que tiene un rango de 3 puntos... visto lo visto... pues...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> La dinámica preferida del SP y la que lleva estos últimos días es de bajadita a primera hora y subir el resto de la jornada...
> 
> Por otro lado, ilusionarse con una vela roja que tiene un rango de 3 puntos... visto lo visto... pues...



Como pierda los 1956 (a conciencia) , se lo comen las pirañas...

Voy a marcarme un Soros


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

Fcel de mi vida... pero sólo suben la mitad que BDLP :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

llevamos todo el día en 55 puntos de volatilidad, muy muy poco


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Fcel de mi vida... pero sólo suben la mitad que BDLP :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Es nuestro sino Sr. Hannibal.


----------



## Zatopeko (20 Jun 2014)

Me tienta mucho tyson foods TSN, convencedme que no entre ...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

El dax tiene flatulencias..


----------



## Chila (20 Jun 2014)

Los que sois dividinderos, iberdrola es una opcion excelente.
Y con un grafico impecable.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)




----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Los que sois dividinderos, iberdrola es una opcion excelente.
> Y con un grafico impecable.



Lo es, ciertamente... hasta que no le metan mano al sector, y no parece que haya muchas ganas...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax tiene flatulencias..



Ha pasado a cagalera...


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2014)

Los metales siguen hacia arriba, ¿la plata hasta dónde puede tirar?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

los 10.000 han aguantado todo el día, a falta de 1h


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

ha comenzado la caidita de Roma , huid y no mireis atras


----------



## Chila (20 Jun 2014)

Esto...la reforma fiscal...una mierda ¿no?
Salvo que mejoren las exenciones por hijos, yo pagare mas el año que viene.
Y mi mujer, lo mismo.
Vaya chollo, jodete.
Solo se beneficiary solteros, sin hijos y de menos de 20000 /año


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

a euskadi no nos toca
y las acciones parece que tampoco, que nos dejan el año que viene igual


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ha comenzado la caidita de Roma , huid y no mireis atras



No me diga!!! uyamos!!!

Otros 30 de SP desde las últimas peticiones.

Ya falta menos para mi retiro.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me diga!!! uyamos!!!
> 
> Otros 30 de SP desde las últimas peticiones.
> 
> Ya falta menos para mi retiro.



¿los 1974 a corto plazo y sin parada intermedia?


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2014)

Al ritmo que va esto, hoy el SP vuelve a hacer máximos históricos...

-----

oh, wait....


----------



## Xiux (20 Jun 2014)

a pagar menos por las plusvalias en 2016, porque en 2015 poca cosa

El ahorro tributar? a un m?nimo del 19% y a un m?ximo del 23% a partir de 2016


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Los metales siguen hacia arriba, ¿la plata hasta dónde puede tirar?



Depende a quien le preguntes... 24, 26, ... .... .... 200 ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿los 1974 a corto plazo y sin parada intermedia?



Se han hecho líquidas posiciones hace unos minutos. De momento ligero pull para rascar algunos puntos más. Así en una subida de 30 ganas 45( por simplificar)


----------



## ZionWatch (20 Jun 2014)

¿Como veis Gowex?

Me estoy planteando entrar, sobre todo si corrige un poco la semana que viene, que lleva más de un 11% en dos días y lo de Cisco da para más subiditas, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me diga!!! uyamos!!!
> 
> Otros 30 de SP desde las últimas peticiones.
> 
> Ya falta menos para mi retiro.



pues mejor para ti tolai , que estas con el cuento del retiro desde no se cuando :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Rehn contradice a Guindos y asegura que España no ha consultado la reforma fiscal | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues mejor para ti tolai , que estas con el cuento del retiro desde no se cuando :Aplauso:



Pues no recuerdo... pero entre medias ¿ recuerda cuantos objetivos hemos alcanzado? A mi se me escapa hasta la cuenta de puntos 


Noto un cierto grado de envidia-cochinacea en su comentario, no sufra aun no supero las 7 cifras euripedianas en yankises si. Cuando me retire haré un doble -doble este año


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Esto...la reforma fiscal...una mierda ¿no?
> Salvo que mejoren las exenciones por hijos, yo pagare mas el año que viene.
> Y mi mujer, lo mismo.
> Vaya chollo, jodete.
> Solo se beneficiary solteros, sin hijos y de menos de 20000 /año



¿cómo se puede beneficiar alguien que gana menos de 20k? Si a día de hoy esa persona no paga nada, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

es una envidia sana señor market y lo de tolai es un cumplido :rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> ¿Como veis Gowex?
> 
> Me estoy planteando entrar, sobre todo si corrige un poco la semana que viene, que lleva más de un 11% en dos días y lo de Cisco da para más subiditas, no?



Yo ya dije por ahí atrás que me quedaba, y mi precio de entrada, que fue de todo menos bueno, está ligeramente por debajo del precio actual. También dije que ahora debería tocar un plazo más o menos de 1 mes de estar el precio estable en torno a 21,5, así que creo que tendrás tiempo de pensarte la entrada o incluso de hacer swing trading con otro valor si te va ese estilo de himbershiones.

Por "precio estable en torno a 21,5" no quiero decir que esté 1 mes entero entre 21,4 y 21,6, puede bajar a 20 o subir a 24 pero acabaría volviendo al entorno de los 21.5. Al menos esto es así si nos atenemos a las instrucciones del comechichis.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 17:27 ----------

Hoy estoy vaguete y no voy a poner gráfica, pero los que llevamos BME creo que tendremos una buena subidita en la primera semana de julio. Por cierto, revisando dividendos, se dió uno el 27 de junio del año pasado, ¿este año no hay? ienso:


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2014)

Yo tb continuo en gowex. Tengo entradas varias que de media me da un 20.2e. Seguimos para bingo.A por los 28e!!
Telefónica tb esta conmigo, Cesar es mi amigo, esta es un plazo fijo a largo


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)

Lo que vamos a tener que hacer es lanzar una OPA para quedarnos con el foro y arreglarlo porque el Calopez debe ser de la escuela de Alierta...

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 17:32 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues no recuerdo... pero entre medias ¿ recuerda cuantos objetivos hemos alcanzado? A mi se me escapa hasta la cuenta de puntos
> 
> 
> Noto un cierto grado de envidia-cochinacea en su comentario, no sufra aun no supero las 7 cifras euripedianas en yankises si. Cuando me retire haré un doble -doble este año



"cierto grado"??? jajaja... 

Que cree usted que hace alguien dando por saco continuamente y durante tanto tiempo en el hilo...?? Lo ideal es mandarlo al /ignore y listo...

Felicidades... ahora, entienda que nosotros preferiríamos que se quedase por ahí... por aquello de que nos mantenga un poco en la senda a los que vamos más perdidos... que si no... nos ponen el culo de todos los colores...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

ese daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxxxx


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

Uggh...el señor de los caracoles por aquí y yo marcandome un Soros..

[Miedo :S]


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

bueno, el ralph ya ha bajado 100 puntitos desde máximos, ya solo quedan 500


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues no recuerdo... pero entre medias ¿ recuerda cuantos objetivos hemos alcanzado? A mi se me escapa hasta la cuenta de puntos
> 
> 
> Noto un cierto grado de envidia-cochinacea en su comentario, no sufra aun no supero las *7 cifras euripedianas en yankises si*. Cuando me retire haré un doble -doble este año



¿y está soltero aún? 
es que mi sobrina está buscando novio... 
le enseñaré este post, no creo que el tipo de moneda suponga un problema

Hannibal, BME venía pagando un dividendo complementario en Mayo/Junio que de momento este año se cancela (en función de unas reservas que hay que hacer por unas nuevas reglamentaciones que bla, bla)


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, el ralph ya ha bajado 100 puntitos desde máximos, ya solo quedan 500



Afortunadamente mi apuesta guanosa iba con el DAX...tambien..

pero, por favor, tirenme ese SP...(si es posible)


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo tb continuo en gowex. Tengo entradas varias que de media me da un 20.2e. Seguimos para bingo.A por los 28e!!
> Telefónica tb esta conmigo, Cesar es mi amigo, esta es un plazo fijo a largo



en TEF a lo largo de su historia se ha quedado mucho dinero en plazo fijo a perpetuidad 
(no me haga caso, son manías mías con TEF)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

tiene pinta de gap a la baja para el lunes , al final va a ser una isla ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y está soltero aún?
> es que mi sobrina está buscando novio...
> le enseñaré este post, no creo que el tipo de moneda suponga un problema
> 
> Hannibal, BME venía pagando un dividendo complementario en Mayo/Junio que de momento este año se cancela (en función de unas reservas que hay que hacer por unas nuevas reglamentaciones que bla, bla)



¿Existe posibilidad de que en esa primera semana de julio se anuncie algo? Es que lo veo tan claro, que o es algo obvio o es una trampa ienso:


----------



## IRobot (20 Jun 2014)

Las Repsoles bien, gracias. Segundo valor que más sube del Ibex hoy y cierra la semana en 19,62 después de haber dado un 7.5% de dividendo este mes. 
Alguien preguntaba antes por ella como opción dividendera. Tiene varios puntos positivos que tiran de la cotización y que copio/pasteo:

-Gracias a los últimos yacimientos encontrados, tiene una tasa de reposición de 275% en 2013 (vs. 65% en 2008). Esto implica que las reservas encontradas compensan ampliamente las consumidas.

-Mejora de los márgenes de refino (3,9$/barril 1T¿14 vs 3,3$/barril en 2012 y 1,6$/barril en 2011), lo que unido al fin del período inversor y al incremento de los ratios de utilización por la mejora del ciclo económico, se traduce en mayor resultado operativo.

-La entrada de caja proveniente de YPF y la posible venta de Gas Natural ofrecen un abanico de catalizadores para la acción: Reparto de dividendo, inversión en exploración y producción o adquisiciones.

Y sin más me voy de finde a gastar precisamente parte del dividendo extraordinario. Les sigo leyendo en el móvil. Sean buenos y disfruten a partir de mañana del comienzo del verano.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

La Majia de los vencimientos no falla...

(El Lunes va a ser divertido, me huelo)


..espero...


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

A mi las Matildes son las que más alegrías me han dado. Sin duda. Las primeras que tuve y han soltado más del 60% en dividendos. Amén de que cotizan 3 euros por encima del promedio de compra.

SAN también me ha dado alegrías, gracias a promediar cuando íbamos a morir todos, y la banca estaba en mínimos.

En el lado negativo, Mierdaset :


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Jun 2014)

c`mon!

viernessss y a pocas horas del inicio del verano..


enjoy it!


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y está soltero aún?
> es que mi sobrina está buscando novio...
> le enseñaré este post, no creo que el tipo de moneda suponga un problema
> 
> Hannibal, BME venía pagando un dividendo complementario en Mayo/Junio que de momento este año se cancela (en función de unas reservas que hay que hacer por unas nuevas reglamentaciones que bla, bla)



No creo que esto lo lea mi media naranja

Si estoy soltero, que me decía de no se que de una sobrina ? ::


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Las Repsoles bien, gracias. Segundo valor que más sube del Ibex hoy y cierra la semana en 19,62 después de haber dado un 7.5% de dividendo este mes.
> Alguien preguntaba antes por ella como opción dividendera. Tiene varios puntos positivos que tiran de la cotización y que copio/pasteo:
> 
> -Gracias a los últimos yacimientos encontrados, tiene una tasa de reposición de 275% en 2013 (vs. 65% en 2008). Esto implica que las reservas encontradas compensan ampliamente las consumidas.
> ...



Y te dan una tarjeta molona de accionista que descuenta 3 cts por litro (o 5 si vas fuerte)


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No creo que esto lo lea mi media naranja
> 
> Si estoy soltero, que me decía de no se que de una sobrina ? ::




ná, una sobrina que tengo muy maja y como usted parece limpito, hacendoso y de cuenta saneada...
pero si ya está pillado lo dejamos...ienso: 

ienso:¿no tiene hijos por casualidad? es que mi hija, que es muy guapa y ha heredado la aguda inteligencia de su padre, está buscando un noviete adolescente con el que wasapearse formalmente...


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)




----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


>



Despieeeeeeeeerta !!!


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

Aquí con el aburrimiento estoy leyendo otros hilos sobre la reforma fiscal.

Pienso en voz alta....
Haciendo cuentas por encima y con lo que recuerdo del IRPF en IsPain .... me sale que un sueldo sobre 22.000 euros anuales le supone unos 50 euros/mes, sobre 35000 unos 100 al mes. Y en esa zona están casi todos los contribuyentes, por lo que...
Esto no va con las recomendaciones de "arriba", pero me cuestiono.

Existe un mínimo personal y otro por desc/asc... ¿han podido tocar ahí?. Si no recuerdo mal eran sobre 5 mil euros. Eso al 20% y tocándolo hacía abajo te quita casi toda la subida.

Opción 2: No hablamos de deducciones a la cuota, no he llegado a leer nada sobre eso. Por ahí pueden compensar la bajada.

Opción 3: Esto entraría en vigor en 2015 y se ha hecho sobre unos cálculos de un crecimiento determinado del PIB, para que sea viable. ¿Qué pasaría si empeoran los datos macro?, simplemente donde dije digo dije Diego.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

dejese de parejas sobrinas e hijas.

no le interesa probar el hermafroditismo?


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí con el aburrimiento estoy leyendo otros hilos sobre la reforma fiscal.
> 
> Pienso en voz alta....
> Haciendo cuentas por encima y con lo que recuerdo del IRPF en IsPain .... me sale que un sueldo sobre 22.000 euros anuales le supone unos 50 euros/mes, sobre 35000 unos 100 al mes. Y en esa zona están casi todos los contribuyentes, por lo que...
> ...



No te aburras y comparte con nosotros en dónde ves el punto de giro a la baja en el SP :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Come back a los 1900, quizás..
> 
> La hostia, cuando la hagan, va a ser sonada...
> 
> llámalo corrección, o llámalo amor



Grafico de 2 años, las mayores correcciones han sido de menos de 100 puntos. Asimamoslo, el libre mercado, el Laissez-faire ha muerto, viva Yellen y CubaLibre.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2014)

Perdón por el offtopic pero tenía que ponerlo. Aquí vemos a 
Pandoro agarrando a una pobre gacela... aunque a lo mejor esta gacela iba corta, porque parece que le gusta ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No te aburras y comparte con nosotros en dónde ves el punto de giro a la baja en el SP :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No te lo voy a decir, porque ni yo lo tengo claro, cuando toque será en tropel y saldremos por patas por una puerta muy estrecha.

Como te digo los objetivos que quedan están en zona 7x y 2000, y con alta probabilidad contando con la carga que hay, se tocará el primero y con algo menos el segundo.

Tenemos puntos de giro a corto previstos, con su zona de negociación como el 1934.

Voy a lanzarme un gráfico y por técnico a ver que sale. Ya sabéis la fiabilidad del técnico, pero lo mismo le sirve a alguien.


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

El SP en 3.000, 4.000, todo es posible, imaginaros el espectaculo posterior.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No te lo voy a decir, porque ni yo lo tengo claro, cuando toque será en tropel y saldremos por patas por una puerta muy estrecha.
> 
> Como te digo los objetivos que quedan están en zona 7x y 2000, y con alta probabilidad contando con la carga que hay, se tocará el primero y con algo menos el segundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.



estoy por ponermelo de firma para acordarme ::


estamos luchando hoy con 1962



la pregunta es, que pasa si no cierra por encima de 1962?
193x antes?


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy por ponermelo de firma para acordarme ::
> 
> 
> estamos luchando hoy con *1962*
> ...



El año que Garrincha nos maravillo.

[YOUTUBE]FZXoE0pWLAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.



Me cuadra.

*Un poco más de subida, en Julio comienzan los primeros zarpazos, nos regalan un Agosto lleno de volatilidad por el bajo volumen, viene un septiembre profundizando las caídas para recuperar a fin de mes y ........ viene el puto apocalípsis en el mes de OCTUBRE.

*

*caguen la hostia, voy preparando el pantallón con el pionner a toda pastilla rulando Texas Chainsaw Massacre*


----------



## holgazan (20 Jun 2014)

Volumen de negocio fuera de lo normal en Telefónica.

Cotizacion de TELEFONICA - Empresa - elEconomista.es

Un día cualquiera se mueven 10-15 millones de títulos.

Hoy 72 millones.


----------



## MarketMaker (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy por ponermelo de firma para acordarme ::
> 
> 
> estamos luchando hoy con 1962
> ...



Por medio está el 1948, que conformaría el canal de cotización a muy corto.

De todas formas no se apure... se va a mover el árbol.

Les dejo, no se si luego tendré tiempo de comentar el cierre.


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dejese de parejas sobrinas e hijas.
> 
> no le interesa probar el hermafroditismo?



también está usted soltera? con cuenta de 7 cifras?
si la segunda respuesta es sí, no tendría inconveniente en presentarle a un primo solterón que tiene una granja de porcino de cebo.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por medio está el 1948, que conformaría el canal de cotización a muy corto.
> 
> De todas formas no se apure...* se va a mover el árbol.*
> 
> Les dejo, no se si luego tendré tiempo de comentar el cierre.



Espero...
.
.
.


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Y te dan una tarjeta molona de accionista que descuenta 3 cts por litro (o 5 si vas fuerte)



no os pongáis chulos que saco mi sombrero de Iberdrola


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> también está usted soltera? con cuenta de 7 cifras?
> si la segunda respuesta es sí, no tendría inconveniente en presentarle a un primo solterón que tiene una granja de porcino de cebo.



no. de 7 no

solo llegaría para tocatejar un piso, que ya es algo...


no sé por qué, pero creo que no tiene mucha estima a su primo. ::


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> en TEF a lo largo de su historia se ha quedado mucho dinero en plazo fijo a perpetuidad
> (no me haga caso, son manías mías con TEF)



Los que han comprado a veintitantos si. Los que vamos desde los 9-10e.:o.

Los que entraron a precios altos, lo que llevan trincao en dividendo pues les alivia el camino


----------



## Tono (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no. de 7 no
> 
> solo llegaría para tocatejar un piso, que ya es algo...
> 
> ...



Sí se la tengo, sí. Es difícil emparejarlo, cuarentón y de pocas palabras. Pero muy respetuoso y con los gorrinos habla de de tú a tú como si fueran personas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Y te dan una tarjeta molona de accionista que descuenta 3 cts por litro (o 5 si vas fuerte)









yo prefiero una de estas....


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí se la tengo, sí. Es difícil emparejarlo, cuarentón y de pocas palabras. Pero muy respetuoso y con los gorrinos habla de de tú a tú como si fueran personas.






Tentador. si algún día me separo será, le hablaré a mi mujer de su primo.por los cerdos no se preocupe, está habituada a tratar con ellos.


----------



## IRobot (20 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> yo prefiero una de estas....



De esas también tengo una...


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> De esas también tengo una...



Imposible. Si pasa usted tiempo en este foro no le queda tiempo suficiente para gastar lo necesario para que le den una Centurion Card...


----------



## docjones (20 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> yo prefiero una de estas....



Uy, esas tienen comisiones. Dicen.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2014)

holgazan dijo:


> Volumen de negocio fuera de lo normal en Telefónica.
> 
> Cotizacion de TELEFONICA - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




edit: 89 minolles de titulos

Y la friolera de 1.152.528,20 miles de euripidos!!


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

Esto va a ser como el juego de la gallina, gana el ultimo que salte antes de despenyarse por los acantilados

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2014)

En un año acabo de pagar la cipo, por tanto se me acaban las desgravaciones fiscales.

Estoy barruntando abrir un plan de pensiones..si..ya sé que es una ruinilla en el momento que llegue la jubilación por tema fiscal. El motivo sería continuar desgravando, osea, tener más renta en el presente y ya dios dirá en el futuro.

Opiniones??.

Pd1: si, no tengo ganas de echar cuentas.

Pd2: me quedan 23 años de curro, soy funci A.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jun 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy buscando un broker que ofrezca el Ibex en MT4, me acabo de bajar el de Admiral Markets pero, aunque dice: trade full, no carga el gráfico.
Conocen algún otro?
Gracias!

Edit, me parece que ya sé cuál es el problema. Lo dejo para el lunes


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En un año acabo de pagar la cipo, por tanto se me acaban las desgravaciones fiscales.
> 
> Estoy barruntando abrir un plan de pensiones..si..ya sé que es una ruinilla en el momento que llegue la jubilación por tema fiscal. El motivo sería continuar desgravando, osea, tener más renta en el presente y ya dios dirá en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Te lo digo sin ninguna mala intención pero hay que tener bastante poca cultura financiera para abrir un Plan de Pensiones aunque te pudieras desgravar lo máximo.

En este hilo se ha aprendido a sacar partido a los ahorros ...... huye de un plan de pensiones.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En un año acabo de pagar la cipo, por tanto se me acaban las desgravaciones fiscales.
> 
> Estoy barruntando abrir un plan de pensiones..si..ya sé que es una ruinilla en el momento que llegue la jubilación por tema fiscal. El motivo sería continuar desgravando, osea, tener más renta en el presente y ya dios dirá en el futuro.
> 
> ...






O una cuenta empresa, que es lo mismo que una cuenta vivienda, metes cada año 10.000, te deduces 1800 cada año.

Al 5º año, creas la empresa con 50.000 de capital social.... la pones sin actividad.... y si no una socimi, que el 90% de Bº están exentos


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

1962:

How many years can some people exists
befire they are allowed to be free
How many times can a man turn its head
and pretend that he just doesn't see

The answer my friend is blowing in the wind
the answer is blowing in the wind

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En un año acabo de pagar la cipo, por tanto se me acaban las desgravaciones fiscales.
> 
> Estoy barruntando abrir un plan de pensiones..si..ya sé que es una ruinilla en el momento que llegue la jubilación por tema fiscal. El motivo sería continuar desgravando, osea, tener más renta en el presente y ya dios dirá en el futuro.
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> Te lo digo sin ninguna mala intención pero hay que tener bastante poca cultura financiera para abrir un Plan de Pensiones aunque te pudieras desgravar lo máximo.
> 
> En este hilo se ha aprendido a sacar partido a los ahorros ...... huye de un plan de pensiones.




Hay otras opciones al margen de la banca tradicional


Bestinver - Fondo Global

Ficha


Es el bestinfond solo que con el tratamiento fiscal de un plan de pensiones


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> 1962:
> 
> How many years can some people exists
> befire they are allowed to be free
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2014)

Ruuuuuuuuun Forrest ruuuuuuuuuuuun

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...ter-bank-run-lets-not-tear-down-our-house-cen

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay otras opciones al margen de la banca tradicional
> 
> 
> Bestinver - Fondo Global
> ...



Meterse en un Plan de Pensiones es lamentabilísimo y puedes escarbar y buscar un ejemplo que rebata al 99% de los casos.

Basta hacerse un ejercicio numérico para ver que sólo enriquece al comisionista.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

o una cuenta vivienda en euskadi

metes 10.000 cada año... y no tienes por que tenerlo parado siempre que a 31-dic tengas esos 10.000 otra vez en la cuenta, es decir, lo ingresas el 30dic, lo sacas y mueves del 2-ene al 29dic y lo retornas a la cuenta

y metes otros 10k.... y mueves esos 20k otro año

te deduces 18% en euskadi creo...



lo malo: comprar casa en 6 años

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 13:28 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Meterse en un Plan de Pensiones es lamentabilísimo y puedes escarbar y buscar un ejemplo que rebata al 99% de los casos.
> 
> Basta hacerse un ejercicio numérico para ver que sólo enriquece al comisionista.



no estoy de acuerdo bertok, si abres un plan de previsión, aún ganando el 0% de rentabilidad en 5 años, solo por la fiscalidad te puede merecer la pena


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Meterse en un Plan de Pensiones es lamentabilísimo y puedes escarbar y buscar un ejemplo que rebata al 99% de los casos.
> 
> Basta hacerse un ejercicio numérico para ver que sólo enriquece al comisionista.



En este caso no es cierto, mira las rentabilidades.
Es la misma cartera que el bestinfond (fondo de inversión) con la unica salvedad que su tratamiento fiscal es el de un plan de pensiones.Os recuerdo que en 20 pocos años, Bestinver ha multiplicado por 26.
Por lo general todo el que invierte en planes de pensiones termina mas escaldado que Froilan con una escopeta...pero este caso es una excepción


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ruuuuuuuuun Forrest ruuuuuuuuuuuun
> 
> Fourth Largest Bulgarian Bank Seized After Bank Run: "Let's Not Tear Down Our House" Central Banker Begs | Zero Hedge
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-luces-calle-alcala-48-a-32.html#post11872775


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Tengo maria buenisima, luego la comparto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En este caso no es cierto, mira las rentabilidades.
> Es la misma cartera que el bestinfond (fondo de inversión) con la unica salvedad que su tratamiento fiscal es el de un plan de pensiones.Os recuerdo que en 20 pocos años, Bestinver ha multiplicado por 26



Así es pero es la excepción que confirma la regla.

El 99% de los fondos de pensiones son una ruina

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 19:33 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> o una cuenta vivienda en euskadi
> 
> metes 10.000 cada año... y no tienes por que tenerlo parado siempre que a 31-dic tengas esos 10.000 otra vez en la cuenta, es decir, lo ingresas el 30dic, lo sacas y mueves del 2-ene al 29dic y lo retornas a la cuenta
> 
> ...



Ane,

simúlate un fonde de pensiones y un fondo de inversión en el que cada año reinviertes el máximo con la desgravación máxima. Al vto simula la carga fiscal en cada uno de los productos .....

Verás 2 efectos:

1. - Inmovilizado cerca de 30 años
2. - La mayor comisión de los fondos de pensiones te ha comido la rentabilidad

... y no me vengas con que lo rescatas no en forma de capital ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Así es pero es la excepción que confirma la regla.
> 
> El 99% de los fondos de pensiones son una ruina



Así es, y lo peor es que en muchos no sabes ni en que estas invertido
.Solo se salvaran 2-3...e igual soy hasta demasiado generoso


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Así es, y lo peor es que en muchos planes de pensiones de bancos no sabes ni en que han invertido.Solo se salvaran 2-3...e igual soy hasta demasiado generoso



y por debajo tienen Bonos del Reino de España ::::::

que se metan esos productos por el recto de su señora madre:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, en un indio en lavapies, bastante bueno

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2014)

joer..si es que todo lo que se comenta de lo ruinoso del plan pensionistico ya me lo sé. Lo que me ronda la cabeza es seguir teniendo el jugoso 15% de desgravación.

Cuenta ahorro empresa? : la tuve en su momento, ahora ...uff.. no tengo idea empresarial a la vista.
Bestinver?? si, lo ando mirando.
Otra cuenta vivienda? no, ya la tuve, y por supuesto mi cupo de feliz propietario está cubierto.

Gracias, nada nuevo bajo el sol, añoraré los 1350e. anuales cobrados en junio-julio del amigo Montoro


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



hay que me lol 

gracias pezkeñin , hoy he pasado un calor terrible y el calor me pone de muy mal humor :ouch:

ahora me refrescare con un cubalibre :baba:


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Así es pero es la excepción que confirma la regla.
> 
> El 99% de los fondos de pensiones son una ruina
> 
> ...



Ane, no permitas que un maromo cualquiera te gestione los latunes. Tu vales mucho mas, preciosa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2014)

que hijo de satanas el yoda :XX:


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

Si moveis pasta en bolsa os recomendaria trasladar el domicilio fiscal al Pais Vasco.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Así es pero es la excepción que confirma la regla.
> 
> El 99% de los fondos de pensiones son una ruina
> 
> ...






He dicho en Euskadi!


Aqui abres un plan de pensiones-previsión, y puedes rescatarlo a los 10 años, y luego creo que son ventanas de 5 años...

Si te vas al paro o enfermedad larga, puedes pedir que te lo devuelvan en ese momento.


suponte que contratas un garantizado al 2,5% por poner algo, y pones 10k al año (hay tope y redondeo para ver el ejemplo). pasan 10 años. decides *rescatar* porque te sale del rabo y han pasado 10 años

capital aportado 85k
intereses 15k por ejemplo.
100k




DECIDES rescatar de golpe el 50% (50)------> el 40% de esos 50 (20) van a tu bolsillo SIN TRIBUTAR NADA, el resto (30) se considera renta del trabajo. Y va a ese porcentaje que toque. Es decir,30 se suman a tu base de ese año, pero como no eres tonto, coges y metes de esos 30, 10 en un nuevo plan, con lo que te quedan 20....

pero como no eres tonto (lo puedes hacer coincidir con un año sabático si lo haces bien y no pagas, o con un bajón en la actividad..... y ya si eres autónomo y puedes mover facturas gordas fuera de ese año...

es decir, te has ahorrado de pagar en impuestos aprox 1200x10= 12.000 y luego a la hora de pagar, lo que te toque de tu curro al sumarle 20k, que no será 12k nunca

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 13:53 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Si moveis pasta en bolsa os recomendaria trasladar el domicilio fiscal al Pais Vasco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo a Luxemburgo, ya menos, Panamá y Miami


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)

El tema, Ane, es el 40% de desgrabacion cuando retiras el EPSV. Ahora te puedo confirmar que no son derechos adquiridos. Y tal y pascual y que cada uno se folle a sus putas sin condon.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El tema, Ane, es el 40% de desgrabacion cuando retiras el EPSV. Ahora te puedo confirmar que no son derechos adquiridos. Y tal y pascual y que cada uno se folle a sus putas sin condon.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Si cambiase la ley, los años hasta el cambio se guarda ese 40%, y desde el cambio hasta el rescate, no tendrias derecho...


Yo en el mio llevo ya 7 años y pico, cuando rescate tendré que hacer algo así, o incluso el mismo año de rescate EPSV 2.0 y cuenta vivienda ::
y con la pasta en la cuenta vivienda, jugar en este hilo y devolverla a fin de año


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

No se ven las boobs, pirata 

Una pregunta: si quisiera entrar en plata, no física, no monedas, no en fondo... si no comprar y vender cuando quisiera, hay algo que recomiéndes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No se ven las boobs, pirata
> 
> Una pregunta: si quisiera entrar en plata, no física, no monedas, no en fondo... si no comprar y vender cuando quisiera, hay algo que recomiéndes?



Etf plata? (Esto menos, vaya a ser que peten estando dentro)
Mineras de plata?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (20 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Meterse en un Plan de Pensiones es lamentabilísimo y puedes escarbar y buscar un ejemplo que rebata al 99% de los casos.
> 
> Basta hacerse un ejercicio numérico para ver que sólo enriquece al comisionista.



Yo es que cada vez que llamo a ing o selfbank para hacer una consulta sobre temas de bolsa y me proponen que me abra un plan de pensiones, que si por tema fiscal, que si bajas comisiones.....entonces es cuando me queda claro que eso que les interesa tanto a ellos, a mi no me puede interesar.:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Jun 2014)

realmente no sé si lo haré, pero no quiero un fondo y que me pille dentro y no pueda vender y cuando venda pierda el 40% etc...


me refería a poder comprar "acciones", cfds, etc.... hay algún etf sano?

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 14:26 ----------

NAM o alguien, podéis abrir estos hilos?
es que el calvopez este y su mierdaforo solo me dejabrir 2hilos


Los ayuntamientos tendr?n que indemnizar a 900.000 familias - Expansi?n.com
Sareb inicia venta cartera de pr?stamos con garant?a de vivienda en alquiler - Expansion.com

el primero es muy importante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2014)

El problema de los etfs es que, al parecer, hay mas papel que plata almacenada. Y esto puede causar problemas. En el hilo de la plata se comentó, creo recordar.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (20 Jun 2014)




----------



## Chila (20 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿cómo se puede beneficiar alguien que gana menos de 20k? Si a día de hoy esa persona no paga nada, no?



Y tanto que paga.Por encima de 17000, el 24,75%


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ná, una sobrina que tengo muy maja y como usted parece limpito, hacendoso y de cuenta saneada...
> pero si ya está pillado lo dejamos...ienso:
> 
> ienso:¿no tiene hijos por casualidad? es que mi hija, que es muy guapa y ha heredado la aguda inteligencia de su padre, está buscando un noviete adolescente con el que wasapearse formalmente...



Oiga amigo, pida la vez, que mi niña estaba primero. :XX:

HIngeniera, baloncestista, limpia, modosa y con idiomas. Aparte de Pipoapipo p) digo yo que algún Market de7cifras soltero tendremos por este foro. 
Al menos la suegra ya ven que es de buen llevar:rolleye:


----------



## Muttley (21 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> realmente no sé si lo haré, pero no quiero un fondo y que me pille dentro y no pueda vender y cuando venda pierda el 40% etc...
> 
> 
> me refería a poder comprar "acciones", cfds, etc.... hay algún etf sano?





El más grande con respaldo físico es SLV....pero son JP Morgan y los pedazos que heredó de Bear Stearns. 
Es decir, es apostar a las ovejas dandole tu dinero al lobo. 

Quizá mejor alguna minera. Pan American puede estar bien. Fresnillo es un clásico.

Luego puedes apostar a "mayoristas" como Silver Wheaton que tienen posiciones físicas importantes ya que compran por adelantado las producciones a varias minas y luego comercializan a industria y joyeria.

En futuros muy muy peligroso. Con la volatilidad de la plata....altísimo riesgo. Un tosido y te echan fuera.


----------



## Chila (21 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga amigo, pida la vez, que mi niña estaba primero. :XX:
> 
> HIngeniera, baloncestista, limpia, modosa y con idiomas. Aparte de Pipoapipo p) digo yo que algún Market de7cifras soltero tendremos por este foro.
> Al menos la suegra ya ven que es de buen llevar:rolleye:



Cuidado con la niña en Barcelona.
Hay mucho más buitre que en mañolandia 
Igual es usted la de las 7cifras...nunca se sabe...


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga amigo, pida la vez, que mi niña estaba primero. :XX:
> 
> HIngeniera, baloncestista, limpia, modosa y con idiomas. Aparte de Pipoapipo p) digo yo que algún Market de7cifras soltero tendremos por este foro.
> Al menos la suegra ya ven que es de buen llevar:rolleye:



Que alegría, que le salgan a uno tanta aspirante a suegra no es muy habitual.

y no se equivoquen 7 cifras no es la cuenta, son los AI 

Ahora soy menos guapo :S

Buenas tardes y/u noches según donde estén.

P.D: Son unos HDP ¿Se han fijado donde han cerrado? :fiufiu:::


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

La plata rompe la directriz primaria al alza - Rankia

Ese nivel de 22 lo tengo marcado a fuego para disparar.


----------



## Muttley (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La plata rompe la directriz primaria al alza - Rankia
> 
> Ese nivel de 22 lo tengo marcado a fuego para disparar.



Yo empezaría ya a acumular (si vas a por físico) por si acaso...ya que a ciertos precios y con la demanda disparada...puede estar sold out.
33 millones de silver eagle por año y unas 15 millones de phillarmoniker son cuatro perras para las manos fuertes. 
Cierran el mercado en un plis plas.
Yo he acumulado físico en los 18-19 pelados. Si hace otra visita a esa zona meteré algo más...pero los deberes creo que están hechos.

Cuidado con los etfs cuando los poseedores del contrato vayan a buscar su físico si el precio es el adecuado. Riesgo serio de no hacer frente a sus obligaciones.

Ahora bien, si vas con futuros, Apriétate el cinturón que esto se va a mover.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo empezaría ya a acumular (si vas a por físico) por si acaso...ya que a ciertos precios y con la demanda disparada...puede estar sold out.
> 33 millones de silver eagle por año y unas 15 millones de phillarmoniker son cuatro perras para las manos fuertes.
> Cierran el mercado en un plis plas.
> Yo he acumulado físico en los 18-19 pelados. Si hace otra visita a esa zona meteré algo más...pero los deberes creo que están hechos.
> ...



Físico no tengo ni tendré. No me va.

Son CFDs :::::: y sí se va a mover :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que alegría, que le salgan a uno tanta aspirante a suegra no es muy habitual.
> 
> y no se equivoquen 7 cifras no es la cuenta, son los AI
> 
> ...



Vaya si lo he visto... cuando usted lo comentó, viendo como iba la cosa, lo pensé... verás como lo clavan... y ahí está...

Por precio, empieza a preocupar el NAsdaq... estamos a niveles pre-estadillo de la burbuja punto com. Tengo que mirar los ratios... pero yo diría que en ese sentido está bastante mejor... ahora que... un trimestre malo de alguien gordo y poco habitual, imagínese un Google, y ya veremos que pasa...

Edito: Mirándolo mejor... una revalorización un 50% al SP puede ser simplemente un reflejo del mayor peso que estas nuevas economías representan. Por comparar un ratio:

PER Nasdaq: 22,53
PER SP500: 19,34
PER Utility: 22,70
PER Russell: 85,47 :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Físico no tengo ni tendré. No me va.
> 
> Son CFDs :::::: y sí se va a mover :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Baya, no me lo hexperava.

Bertok, dicen que una cartera ha de tener bienes materiales para estar balanceada. Inmuebles? Ni con un palo (al menos en españa) A mi sólo se me ocurren metales. Una pequeña parte sirve como seguro madmaxista, parte del patrimonio fuera de las garras del estado y posible buena revalorización (cuento lechera y tal.





Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2014)

Como bienes materiales, Bertok guarda semillas y munición...


Oigan... y nadie ve con cierta preocupación la evolucion del Deutsche Bank???

Se dejó ayer casi otro 3% y ya pierde un 22% en lo que va de año... comparen con el SAN...


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Baya, no me lo hexperava.
> 
> Bertok, dicen que una cartera ha de tener bienes materiales para estar balanceada. Inmuebles? Ni con un palo (al menos en españa) A mi sólo se me ocurren metales. Una pequeña parte sirve como seguro madmaxista, parte del patrimonio fuera de las garras del estado y posible buena revalorización (cuento lechera y tal.
> 
> ...



Tochos, jembras y una glock para el día a día.

Los metales físicos no sabría donde meterlos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tochos, jembras y una glock para el día a día.
> 
> Los metales físicos no sabría donde meterlos.



El oro es muy denso dude....40k€ caben en un zapato

Vamos a echar un ratito de playa 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2014)

..........


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga amigo, pida la vez, que mi niña estaba primero. :XX:
> 
> HIngeniera, baloncestista, limpia, modosa y con idiomas. Aparte de Pipoapipo p) digo yo que algún Market de7cifras soltero tendremos por este foro.
> Al menos la suegra ya ven que es de buen llevar:rolleye:



ya veo q con su hija tengo derecho de tanteo baba ya tanteare ya baba

dice usted q es facil de llevar (lejos)? 

malpensados 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derecho_de_tanteo


----------



## Tono (21 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga amigo, pida la vez, que mi niña estaba primero. :XX:
> 
> HIngeniera, baloncestista, limpia, modosa y con idiomas. Aparte de Pipoapipo p) digo yo que algún Market de7cifras soltero tendremos por este foro.
> Al menos la suegra ya ven que es de buen llevar:rolleye:



Buenóóóóóó, mi suegra al principio, muy al principio, también era muy buena de llevar. 

En la universidad me enrollé con la hija de un famoso armador de Vigo, cosa que supe a posteriori. El padre era un tío más recto que el palo de una escoba, de familia bien de toda la vida. 
El día que la chica me invitó a su casa, el futuro suegro me dió la mano, me olió como un sabueso y dijo: ''Usas la misma colonia que mi primo el maricón...'' 
Menos mal que aquello no funcionó. ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jun 2014)

interesante por lo que he leído para diversificar en mineras, cfd serian x10 en posiciones abiertas?


----------



## @@strom (21 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Vaya si lo he visto... cuando usted lo comentó, viendo como iba la cosa, lo pensé... verás como lo clavan... y ahí está...
> 
> Por precio, empieza a preocupar el NAsdaq... estamos a niveles pre-estadillo de la burbuja punto com. Tengo que mirar los ratios... pero yo diría que en ese sentido está bastante mejor... ahora que... un trimestre malo de alguien gordo y poco habitual, imagínese un Google, y ya veremos que pasa...
> 
> ...



El per ndx en plena burbuja.com fue de mas de 100. A mi esos peres con tipos 0 no me parecen tan altos. Habría que mirar además cual es el per 2015 estimado actual.
Me preocupa mas el cape del sp500 o el dax por ejemplo. Por cape el que todavía anda barato es el ibex, debe rondar ahora un cape 12.


----------



## docjones (21 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenóóóóóó, mi suegra al principio, muy al principio, también era muy buena de llevar.
> 
> En la universidad me enrollé con la hija de un famoso armador de Vigo, cosa que supe a posteriori. El padre era un tío más recto que el palo de una escoba, de familia bien de toda la vida.
> El día que la chica me invitó a su casa, el futuro suegro me dió la mano, me olió como un sabueso y dijo: ''Usas la misma colonia que mi primo el maricón...''
> Menos mal que aquello no funcionó. ::



Anda la osa... Vigo para más inri 

No doy iniciales que luego todo se sabe...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jun 2014)

vigo se mueve
Oaktree compra el Centro Comercial Gran Vía - Vigo - Atlántico Diario



hasta los huevos del economista y su mierda titulares "que son para que la gente pique y haga click", cada día tenemos alguno así:
Victoria Beckham, adicta al cristal - elEconomista.es




y para los futuros plateros en compañias, no etf no etc no cfd...
https://www.silverinstitute.org/site/supply-demand/silver-production/





sobre el gráfico de la plata, yo ahora mismo, ni con un palo hasta que no toque la banda inferior


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

Royal Imtech,

Turnaround - Royal Imtech - Rankia

el hilo tiene tiempo y los pillados lo mantienen vivo por aquello de no perder la esperanza.

Es un claro ejemplo de lo que significa promediar a la baja


----------



## Namreir (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech,
> 
> Turnaround - Royal Imtech - Rankia
> 
> ...



Promediar es se gilipollas cronico. Promediar es no asumir que la cagas. Que cuanda la cagas pierdes pasta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech,
> 
> Turnaround - Royal Imtech - Rankia
> 
> ...



No se puede promediar a la baja sin ninguna justificación solo en base a una corazonada. Hay una cosa que he leido esta semana que no me gusta ni un pelo. 


-Van a reducir el valor nominal de 0'8 a 0'01
-La ley holandesa impide ampliar capital por debajo del valor nominal


Si juntamos estas dos lineas el coctel es explosivo, viene a decir que la directiva de imtech esta medio asumiendo que 

1) necesitaran otra ampliación 
2) Esa ampliación se efectuara por debajo de 0'8 ya sea porque una de dos o quieran ofrecer un descuento extra a los nuevos accionistas o porque estiman que las acciones aun van a caer mas.


De todas formas Bertok no se puede generalizar, si hay razones justificadas piramidar a la baja puede ser muy rentable. Yo suelo piramidar en fondos y no me va mal.


----------



## docjones (21 Jun 2014)

Yo he promediado. Sí, es de gilipollas. Pero si hubiese asumido pérdidas puede que al reinvertirlas volviese a cagarla, y así ad-eternum. Es un tema sobre todo, psicológico. Al menos promediando estoy en beneficios, y los dividendos han caído entre medias. Yo he perdido coste de oportunidad, y el broker unas cuantas comisiones a mayores.

Edito: no en esos valores comentados, sino en blue chips, que quebrar pueden quebrar como cualquiera, ofc.


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes disculpen el off-topic pero ando mirando de instalar en el portátil un disco duro de 5 megabytes que tengo por aquí... y la verdad no le veo conector SATA, ni IDE,...



Edito: a ver... les subo una foto a ver si alguno sabe el conector que lleva...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenas tardes disculpen el off-topic pero ando mirando de instalar en el portátil un disco duro de 5 megabytes que tengo por aquí... y la verdad no le veo conector SATA, ni IDE,...
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: a ver... les subo una foto a ver si alguno se le ocurre...



de 5 megas??


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de 5 megas??



Sí señor, 5 megas de capacidad tenía ese animalito de IBM en 1956... y 1 tonelada de peso... se conectaba al "super-ordenador" 305-RAMAC de IBM.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de 5 megas??



Atman, dale un txacoli a este que no lo pilla ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

Recomiendo este audio fantástico. En un momento dado Luis Riestra recomienda huir de deudas y ahorrar lo que se pueda por lo que se nos viene encima

Impago argentino, descalabro exportador – Economía Directa 19-06-2014

---------- Post added 21-jun-2014 at 18:33 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No se puede promediar a la baja sin ninguna justificación solo en base a una corazonada. Hay una cosa que he leido esta semana que no me gusta ni un pelo.
> 
> 
> -Van a reducir el valor nominal de 0'8 a 0'01
> ...



De forma general subyace una equivocación previa.

La diferencia es que en un valor sólido y con dividendos es cuestión de esperar.

Quién por cabezonería o soberbia o codicia lo hace en un chicharro infecto ... tiene enormes probabilidades de perder un dineral.


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> El per ndx en plena burbuja.com fue de mas de 100. A mi esos peres con tipos 0 no me parecen tan altos. Habría que mirar además cual es el per 2015 estimado actual.
> Me preocupa mas el cape del sp500 o el dax por ejemplo. Por cape el que todavía anda barato es el ibex, debe rondar ahora un cape 12.



Sí, a eso me refería... que ves la evolución relativa a largo y piensas "ya estamos" pero luego los ratios dicen otra cosa... La burbuja, sin embargo, parece que está en las pequeñas, en el Russell... PER 85!! La previsión andaba para el Russell en 19-20...


Por cierto, ando buscando... (y hora en serio) cual es el mandato actual del "Oil Fund" noruego... estaba marcado desde el comienzo de la crisis en un 60% para acciones... y "creo" que sigue ahí... sí, sí, el 60% de 900.000 millones de dólares...

Y si ahora nos anuncian una "infraponderación"... aunque sólo lo bajen al 50%... hablamos de sacar de los mercados unos 90.000 millones de dólares... más el efecto marea... la galleta va a sonar hasta en la tercera luna de Saturno...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, dale un txacoli a este que no lo pilla ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



que había visto la afoto después de la edición


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Recomiendo este audio fantástico. En un momento dado Luis Riestra recomienda huir de deudas y ahorrar lo que se pueda por lo que se nos viene encima
> 
> Impago argentino, descalabro exportador – Economía Directa 19-06-2014
> 
> ...



Discrepo:

Ver valores como telefonica, arcelor.... o los que estaban en el ibex y se han ido..


----------



## egarenc (21 Jun 2014)

la suerte está echada, a ver si trincamos algo de los gabachos después de hacerme sufrir...

General Electric se hace con Alstom tras el visto bueno del Gobierno francés | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> la suerte está echada, a ver si trincamos algo de los gabachos después de hacerme sufrir...
> 
> General Electric se hace con Alstom tras el visto bueno del Gobierno francés | Empresas | Cinco Días



Felicidades por Philip Morris, nadie la esta comentando y ya esta cerca de máximos.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades por Philip Morris, nadie la esta comentando y ya esta cerca de máximos.



gracias, a esta la cacé en el giro sobre 75 y pico y no para de dar alegrias, incluido el dividendo sobre el 5% :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias, a esta la cacé en el giro sobre 75 y pico y no para de dar alegrias, incluido el dividendo sobre el 5% :rolleye:



Una buena jugada y ademas en poco tiempo, si señor :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (22 Jun 2014)

A mi el PER me parece un pesimo indicador. Y ademas, con la contabilidad actual los beneficios estan enormemente inflados.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Jun 2014)

Up
...........


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

Se les va a caer el chiringuito

*El PIB en 2013 se contrajo más de un 2%
*

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - El PIB en 2013 se contrajo más de un 2%

*El mantra de la competitividad se agota
*
*Los datos preliminares de la Contabilidad Nacional del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) relativos a 2013 deben ser revisados fuertemente a la baja*. Sin embargo, me temo que finalmente escogerán otra opción, y volverán a sacar otro conejo de la chistera, concretamente un deflactor implícito del PIB “excesivamente” negativo, una forma muy burda de incrementar crecimiento en términos reales. *El PIB real de 2013 se contrajo como mínimo un 2%, bastante más de lo inicialmente estimado*.

El INE debe dar explicaciones convincentes sobre cómo calcula las estimaciones preliminares, qué supuestos hay detrás y *por qué se desvían sus cálculos de consumo privado, consumo público y de exportaciones netas, respecto de otras partidas y fuentes de información que van recogiendo de manera fiel el devenir de nuestra economía*. *Conforme disponemos de nuevos datos queda claro que la Contabilidad Nacional del Instituto Nacional de Estadística ha ido “revelando una fotografía” al margen de la realidad. Pero una vez se dispone de toda la información, ya no se justifica*.

Lo último conocido es la *Encuesta de Presupuestos Familiares de 2013* elaborada por el propio INE, y cuyas conclusiones son aterradoras. *Dibujan una realidad del gasto de las familias que nada tiene que ver con la evolución del consumo privado aportada por el INE*. Repito, deben dar explicaciones claras, razonables, creíbles.

*La encuesta de presupuestos familiares de 2013*

La encuesta de presupuestos familiares correspondiente a 2013 ha supuesto otra bofetada al discurso manido de que hemos salido de la crisis. Al revés, lo que sugiere es la economía de guerra en la que se han sumido la mayoría de los hogares españoles desde que comenzó, allá por 2008, la actual crisis sistémica. *El gasto medio por hogar se contrajo el año pasado otro 3,7%, siendo las partidas relacionadas con el ocio las que han sufrido el mayor ajuste, sectores por cierto que sí han ajustado precios a la baja*.

Por contra las familias se han visto obligadas a aumentar los gastos relacionados con los distintos oligopolios patrios -luz, gas, comisiones bancarias,..- un auténtico cáncer para nuestra querida España; y aquellos otros referentes a servicios básicos -educación o medicamentos- cuyos precios se han incrementado por obra y gracia del gentil ejecutivo Rajoy. *Nos bajan los salarios, suben los precios regulados, imponen copagos, en definitiva, hunden las rentas de las familias, mientras que la riqueza de la “superclase” alcanza niveles récord*. *Ergo, la desigualdad social se dispara en España y alcanza niveles intolerables*. Digámoslo claramente, *las élites patrias, políticas y económicas, desangran a la ciudadanía sin asumir ninguna de ellas las consecuencias de sus actos y de sus excesos*. La crisis la han aprovechado para hacer un terrible ajuste de cuentas con los españoles. *Pero no les quepa ninguna duda que la venganza de la ciudadanía es un plato que se servirá bien frío*. Y luego aún se preguntarán el porqué.

*Si el gasto medio de los hogares ha bajado un 14,5% entre 2008 y 2013, hasta quedar en una media de 27.098 euros, y la segunda mayor caída durante la crisis se produce en 2013, ¿cómo es posible que el consumo privado haya registrado crecimientos intertrimestrales reales positivos en los tres últimos trimestres del año pasado?; ¿cómo es posible un crecimiento acumulado del consumo privado en 2013 del 0,7%? Alucinante, ¿verdad?
*
*El Sector Exterior en 2013 y 2014
*
Otro de los grandes misterios del PIB del 2013 es la aportación del las exportaciones netas al crecimiento económico. Resulta más que llamativo como se han manoseado los datos del sector exterior de la segunda mitad de 2013. ¡Pero es que continúan en ello! *Mientras que según el Ministerio de Economía las exportaciones de bienes cayeron a ritmos importantes en la segunda mitad de 2013, en la Contabilidad Nacional crecían. Algo parecido pasaban con las importaciones anuales, donde repuntaban mucho más en los datos del Ministerio que del INE*. Sólo estas diferencias en sector exterior aportaban ocho décimas porcentuales al incremento medio anual del PIB. La experiencia nos dice que cuando el INE revisa sus cifras se acerca a las del Ministerio.

Por cierto, llevamos avisando de que se agota el mantra de la competitividad del gobierno Rajoy que tanto daño ha hecho a la ciudadanía. *El dato de las exportaciones del mes de abril ha sido el peor desde la contracción del comercio mundial en 2009, al caerse un 3,7%. La tendencia de las exportaciones es descendente*. Han confundido competitividad con productividad; han ignorado el carácter anticíclico de esta última, pero se les está desmontando el chiringuito. *Su reforma laboral es uno de los mayores fiascos de nuestra reciente historia democrática*.

Por el contrario las importaciones se disparan. Algunos pensarán, ¡genial!, se recupera la demanda interna, sin embargo *lo que tira de la demanda no es la inversión productiva, sino el consumo público, financiado con más deuda ilegítima -por y para los lobbies- y aumentando nuestro endeudamiento exterior hasta niveles récord históricos*. ¡Porca miseria!


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

Después de que el bce ya no de crea nada del BdE (anda que se han dado prisa en darse cuenta de que solo tapaban a los chiringuitos de las cajas), creo que va tocando que el tema estadístico tambien lo controlen desde Bruselas. 

Aunque bueno, uno nunca sabe que es mejor, si que nos controlen los de aquí a base de mentiras, o que al final venga l sucursal del nwo, perdón, fmi y nos imponga sus estupendas medidas...

Por cierto, una reflexion a la que llevo días dandole vueltas. Tanto el pp como el PSOE nos han metido casi al 50% mas de 6 minoyes de inmigrantes, en cuanto tengan ocasión lo volverán a hacer y si sale pablemos pues que les voy a contar. Incluso en el programa del p-lib querían abrir fronteras! A lo que voy es que no tengan la mas mínima duda de que, después de trucos contables de diversas índoles, nos meteran otros chorrocientos minoyes a la que la economía mejore algo mínimamente y se creara una burbuja inmo 2.0. Alguien apuesta?

P.d. ya, ya se que puede pasar una década perfectamente hasta que esto ocurra...


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Después de que el bce ya no de crea nada del BdE (anda que se han dado prisa en darse cuenta de que solo tapaban a los chiringuitos de las cajas), creo que va tocando que el tema estadístico tambien lo controlen desde Bruselas.
> 
> Aunque bueno, uno nunca sabe que es mejor, si que nos controlen los de aquí a base de mentiras, o que al final venga l sucursal del nwo, perdón, fmi y nos imponga sus estupendas medidas...
> 
> ...



El endeudamiento alcanza unos límites y no habrá pasta para cipotecas del populacho.

La deuda será hasta que explote por y para el Sector Público.

El desapalancamiento sigue su curso y es inexorable.

Vivimos el veranillo económico de San Miguel. Si no fuera por los 80.000 millones de leuros anuales con los que han encadenado el futuro de nuestros descendientes, España ya estaba al nivel de Venezuela.

Que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque y los Planes B estén preparados.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se les va a caer el chiringuito
> 
> *El PIB en 2013 se contrajo más de un 2%
> *
> ...



esto es para hilo propio


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto es para hilo propio



Lo ha abierto otro conforero y lo he registrado en el hilo del Last Call


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El endeudamiento alcanza unos límites y no habrá pasta para cipotecas del populacho.
> 
> La deuda será hasta que explote por y para el Sector Público.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho, el Estado se endeuda pero la gente se desapalanca. A medida que los segundos tengan más renta disponible, se les extraerá para pagar la deuda del primero y vuelta a empezar.

Y no me respondes al otro factor que te pongo, a la entrada masiva de inmigrantes sumado con unos tipos a unos niveles nunca vistos. Ya sé que me dirás que antes peta el chiringuito, pero yo te respondo que hay gráficas que se han colgado por aquí donde se ve cómo podríamos llegar al 200% de deuda como UK y algunos paises seresdeluz más y aquí no pasaría nada, y lo sabes.

Por cierto, espero que no me tomes por optimista irredento ni promotroll. Si gobernara yo iba a hacer unos recortes en castuzos que sin tocar ningún servicio público dudo que pasáramos del 1% de déficit. El otro día ví un palacete por el centro de la ciudad donde ponía algo así como "Ministerio de Administraciones públicas, departamento de relaciones públicas - Delegación de Madrid". Que alguien me diga a qué cono se dedican ahí y por qué hay otros 16 como esos en el pais, y ya no hablo de todos los demás departamentos y organismos que no valen para nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2014)

"End The Fed" Rallies Are Exploding Throughout Germany


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-21/end-fed-rallies-are-exploding-throughout-germany
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho, el Estado se endeuda pero la gente se desapalanca. A medida que los segundos tengan más renta disponible, se les extraerá para pagar la deuda del primero y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> *Y no me respondes al otro factor que te pongo, a la entrada masiva de inmigrantes sumado con unos tipos a unos niveles nunca vistos. Ya sé que me dirás que antes peta el chiringuito, pero yo te respondo que hay gráficas que se han colgado por aquí donde se ve cómo podríamos llegar al 200% de deuda como UK y algunos paises seresdeluz más y aquí no pasaría nada, y lo sabes.
> *
> Por cierto, espero que no me tomes por optimista irredento ni promotroll. Si gobernara yo iba a hacer unos recortes en castuzos que sin tocar ningún servicio público dudo que pasáramos del 1% de déficit. El otro día ví un palacete por el centro de la ciudad donde ponía algo así como "Ministerio de Administraciones públicas, departamento de relaciones públicas - Delegación de Madrid". Que alguien me diga a qué cono se dedican ahí y por qué hay otros 16 como esos en el pais, y ya no hablo de todos los demás departamentos y organismos que no valen para nada.



Realmente lo que va a pasar es que seguirán tensando la cuerda con mentiras por todos lados hasta que ésta reviente.

Terminará sí o sí con una quita bestial y vuelta a comenzar con una nueva generación que no tendrá memoria histórica.

Todos muchos más pobres y arreando.

La capacidad de extraer renta del populacho es directamente proporcional a la capacidad de sufrimiento / adaptación de éste ..... INFINITO.


----------



## atman (22 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A mi el PER me parece un pesimo indicador. Y ademas, con la contabilidad actual los beneficios estan enormemente inflados.



Pues más a mi favor... si los beneficios e ingresos están inflados... entonces el PER del Russell 2000 no es 85, sino 100... un disparate para una acción y más para un índice entero...


----------



## egarenc (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho, el Estado se endeuda pero la gente se desapalanca. A medida que los segundos tengan más renta disponible, se les extraerá para pagar la deuda del primero y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> Y no me respondes al otro factor que te pongo, a la entrada masiva de inmigrantes sumado con unos tipos a unos niveles nunca vistos. Ya sé que me dirás que antes peta el chiringuito, pero yo te respondo que hay gráficas que se han colgado por aquí donde se ve cómo podríamos llegar al 200% de deuda como UK y algunos paises seresdeluz más y aquí no pasaría nada, y lo sabes.
> 
> Por cierto, espero que no me tomes por optimista irredento ni promotroll. Si gobernara yo iba a hacer unos recortes en castuzos que sin tocar ningún servicio público dudo que pasáramos del 1% de déficit. El otro día ví un palacete por el centro de la ciudad donde ponía algo así como "Ministerio de Administraciones públicas, departamento de relaciones públicas - Delegación de Madrid". Que alguien me diga a qué cono se dedican ahí y por qué hay otros 16 como esos en el pais, y ya no hablo de todos los demás departamentos y organismos que no valen para nada.



Yo creo:
1.- Decir que la gente se desapalanca es ser muy optimista. Mucha gente las está pasando p. para poder sobrevivir, y aquellos que mantienen el curro les ven las orejas al lobo y no gastan como antes. Se desapalancan los menos.
2.- Más inmigrantes para que? no le veo el beneficio ahora mismo, no hay trabajo para ellos, por lo que no reciben un sueldo para poder pedir un crédito, comprarse un tocho y así cerrar el circulo. Y los bancos tampoco están para prestar pasta a la ligera. Yo no lo veo, sinceramente, el dumping ya está hecho, ayer lei un hilo donde ofrecian trabajo en Alicante como animador de hotel, 12 horas al dia 7 horas a la semana, creo que pagaban 450€. Ya te digo yo que un chino hoy en dia no trabaja en esas condiciones.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Yo creo:
> 1.- Decir que la gente se desapalanca es ser muy optimista. Mucha gente las está pasando p. para poder sobrevivir, y aquellos que mantienen el curro les ven las orejas al lobo y no gastan como antes. Se desapalancan los menos.
> 2.- Más inmigrantes para que? no le veo el beneficio ahora mismo, no hay trabajo para ellos, por lo que no reciben un sueldo para poder pedir un crédito, comprarse un tocho y así cerrar el circulo. Y los bancos tampoco están para prestar pasta a la ligera. Yo no lo veo, sinceramente, el dumping ya está hecho, ayer lei un hilo donde ofrecian trabajo en Alicante como animador de hotel, 12 horas al dia 7 horas a la semana, creo que pagaban 450€. Ya te digo yo que un chino hoy en dia no trabaja en esas condiciones.



1. Que la gente se desapalanca no me lo invento yo, es un dato que manipulado más o menos, como los demás, es creíble. Ni siquiera voy a buscar el enlace, apliquemos la lógica: el 87% de los que tienen un crédito lo van devolviendo (13% de mora -> 87% de créditos que se van devolviendo), y si apenas se concede crédito nuevo obviamente la sociedad en su conjunto cada vez tiene menos dinero prestado de los bancos. Es cierto que a estas alturas la mayor parte de los créditos son hipotecas a 20-30 años porque la de los créditos para coche o cirujías se pidieron antes de 2009... pero poco a poco, gota a gota, creo que este es indudable. Incluso aunque sea en parte negativo por el hecho de que la bajada se debe a que no se presta, porque no hay demanda solvente.

2. Yo no sé para qué quieren más inmigrantes pero, ¿tú has visto el programa de Pablemos? ¿El de IU? ¿Son pocos los millones que han metido en el país PP y PSOE? Gobierno quien gobierne van a abrir fronteras, aunque los que entren no sea gente buscando trabajo sino africanos huyendo de la miseria de sus paises sin más.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> 1. Que la gente se desapalanca no me lo invento yo, es un dato que manipulado más o menos, como los demás, es creíble. Ni siquiera voy a buscar el enlace, apliquemos la lógica: el 87% de los que tienen un crédito lo van devolviendo (13% de mora -> 87% de créditos que se van devolviendo), y si apenas se concede crédito nuevo obviamente la sociedad en su conjunto cada vez tiene menos dinero prestado de los bancos. Es cierto que a estas alturas la mayor parte de los créditos son hipotecas a 20-30 años porque la de los créditos para coche o cirujías se pidieron antes de 2009... pero poco a poco, gota a gota, creo que este es indudable. Incluso aunque sea en parte negativo por el hecho de que la bajada se debe a que no se presta, porque no hay demanda solvente.
> 
> 2. Yo no sé para qué quieren más inmigrantes pero, ¿tú has visto el programa de Pablemos? ¿El de IU? ¿Son pocos los millones que han metido en el país PP y PSOE? Gobierno quien gobierne van a abrir fronteras, aunque los que entren no sea gente buscando trabajo sino africanos huyendo de la miseria de sus paises sin más.




No te digo yo que no, pero compara dos periodos iguales, y veras que la subida de una (publica) no se compensa ni de coña con la bajada de la otra (privada).


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Jun 2014)

Offtopoc pero tengo que ponerlo

Señor *Pipoapipo*. Expliqueme para que en la primera cita se necesitan tantas horas!!! Casi habia amanecido cuando volvió Doña Col, y yo de guardia


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> No te digo yo que no, pero compara dos periodos iguales, y veras que la subida de una (publica) no se compensa ni de coña con la bajada de la otra (privada).



La verdad es que son gráficas contundentes, sí señor ienso:


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> No te digo yo que no, pero compara dos periodos iguales, y veras que la subida de una (publica) no se compensa ni de coña con la bajada de la otra (privada).



Fantásticos gráficos.

El endeudamiento privado tiene mucho recorrido para seguir desapalancándose otros 2-4 años adicionales.

El endeudamiento público indica claramente que la burbuja va a reventar y que la reducción de gasto público va a ser TERRORÍFICA y supondrá más de 400.000 nuevas familias al paro.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Offtopoc pero tengo que ponerlo
> 
> Señor *Pipoapipo*. Expliqueme para que en la primera cita se necesitan tantas horas!!! Casi habia amanecido cuando volvió Doña Col, y yo de guardia



no hablo de mi vida privada 

pero no se agobie q no paso nada o 

MM q sepa q todo lo q se dice de la hija de ajetreo es merecido :cook: si quiere mas info por mp :cook:

:: tiene usted una hija q no se la merece..... y yo tampoco :: 

descanse esta noche y acostumbrese, q cuando ella devuelva el viaje igual usted pasa un finde muy largo :XX:

doña col? :| en todo caso, señorita col :rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (22 Jun 2014)

UP....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2014)

Lol en el audio de economía directa sobre la energía :

"la selección natural hará su trabajo "

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

Ya que estamos sin tema de conversacion: Alguien conoce alguna compañía de luz+gas que no sea castuza? Lo siento por Tono y su gorro pero no quiero saber nada de Iberdrola, ni Endesa gasnatural ni edp. He mirado y pequeños comercializadores de luz hay varios tipo holaenergia pero de gas nada de nada 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya que estamos sin tema de conversacion: Alguien conoce alguna compañía de luz+gas que no sea castuza? Lo siento por Tono y su gorro pero no quiero saber nada de Iberdrola, ni Endesa gasnatural ni edp. He mirado y pequeños comercializadores de luz hay varios tipo holaenergia pero de gas nada de nada
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Creo recordar que los de Pepephone andan en ello...


----------



## Hannibal (22 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Creo recordar que los de Pepephone andan en ello...



que yo recuerde es solo luz :ouch: en el gas parece que hay bastante mas monopolio... 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya que estamos sin tema de conversacion: Alguien conoce alguna compañía de luz+gas que no sea castuza? Lo siento por Tono y su gorro pero no quiero saber nada de Iberdrola, ni Endesa gasnatural ni edp. He mirado y pequeños comercializadores de luz hay varios tipo holaenergia pero de gas nada de nada
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Aqui anuncian una rara por la radio, no le he prestado atención pero en cuanto lo escuche de nuevo le digo el nombre


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2014)

Creo que los mercados ya no estan para estar alcistas convencidos. Ahora toca preparar posiciones cortos porque una correccion del 30% es probable. Si eso lo llevamos a muchos valores, vamos a medio bajadas hasta la mitad.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que los mercados ya no estan para estar alcistas convencidos. Ahora toca preparar posiciones cortos porque una correccion del 30% es probable. Si eso lo llevamos a muchos valores, vamos a medio bajadas hasta la mitad.



a ver si es verdad, me conformaría con una de la mitad :rolleye:

---------- Post added 22-jun-2014 at 22:49 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Aqui anuncian una rara por la radio, no le he prestado atención pero en cuanto lo escuche de nuevo le digo el nombre



factor energia, som energia tal vez? creo que solo es electricidad.


----------



## burbujito1982 (22 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que los mercados ya no estan para estar alcistas convencidos. Ahora toca preparar posiciones cortos porque una correccion del 30% es probable. Si eso lo llevamos a muchos valores, vamos a medio bajadas hasta la mitad.



¿Incluye usted a las carboneras en el saco? 

Lo digo por el repunte de los últimos dias. 

Y una cosa más, parecía que el dólar se apreciaba, pero últimamente se ha vuelto a estancar.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Jun 2014)

Pues viendo los indicadores de fuerza y ciclos...toca corrección inminente en la gran mayoría de valores, TODO ESTO SEGÚN MI OPINIÓN
ejemplo claro: cie, gamesa, ohl, gas, TEF, enagas...



Y COMPRE ence esta semana, copon!


----------



## mpbk (22 Jun 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que los mercados ya no estan para estar alcistas convencidos. Ahora toca preparar posiciones cortos porque una correccion del 30% es probable. Si eso lo llevamos a muchos valores, vamos a medio bajadas hasta la mitad.



yo estoy deshaciendo posiciones en ibex y stoxx.

las santander de LP puede que las venda mañana...


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Jun 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> factor energia, som energia tal vez? creo que solo es electricidad.



Si, es cierto, es solo de luz.


----------



## Namreir (22 Jun 2014)

Luisito abrazando la nueva fe del coche electrico. Esto solo puede ser un mensaje de los dioses a los pobres mortales condenados al sufrimiento de la muerte eterna.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/546895-revolucion-de-tesla.html


----------



## Garrafón (23 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya que estamos sin tema de conversacion: Alguien conoce alguna compañía de luz+gas que no sea castuza? Lo siento por Tono y su gorro pero no quiero saber nada de Iberdrola, ni Endesa gasnatural ni edp. He mirado y pequeños comercializadores de luz hay varios tipo holaenergia pero de gas nada de nada
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Para luz: Factor Energía.
Hasta mayo solo podían suministrar a empresas y comercios pero a partir de ese mes les dejaron también a particulares, el ahorro se nota.

Para gas no tengo idea.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

In the meanwhile, el SP

[YOUTUBE]ylYYSnY6Wm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

buenas

quién ha comprado DIA?


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Luisito abrazando la nueva fe del coche electrico. Esto solo puede ser un mensaje de los dioses a los pobres mortales condenados al sufrimiento de la muerte eterna.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/546895-revolucion-de-tesla.html



Luisito2 si algo lo caracteriza es estar en contra del coche electrico (el cúal consiste en 7000 baterías de PC)


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> buenas
> 
> quién ha comprado DIA?



Yo tengo DIA y no se si liquidar o no, o qure coño hacer con ellas.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

Que bonito dia

uy, creo ver unas niagaras en el Dax...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo tengo DIA y no se si liquidar o no, o qure coño hacer con ellas.



Fuertes subidas de DIA ante la operación corporativa Carrefour-DIA Francia.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 01:14 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bonito dia



la semana entera ::


DAX 9.900


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

Lunes rojo fiesta pasion..como me olía


Gacelas crunchy-crunchy


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Edreams corrección sana, madre mia el que la lleve...


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2014)

Recuerdan que les comenté la semana pasada la subidita por sorpresa y a lo loco de la prima de riesgo franchute ¿no?

Y menuda soltada en el DAX...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

Mercados en modo "a ber estudiado.."


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Edreams corrección sana, madre mia el que la lleve...



23%
joderr!



un abanico dice que hasta 6,10 puede caer ::


ams+iag vuelven a ponerse interesantes cara a esta semana a finales
ams debería recuperar al menos un 1% desde mínimos de ahora, luego no sé


----------



## Hannibal (23 Jun 2014)

Draghi llevará al euro a 1,30 dólares sin compra de deuda de por medio - elEconomista.es

Si esto se cumple es buena noticia para el que llevamos acciones usanas a largo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

23% no es sano, ni aquí ni en Pekín

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 09:32 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Draghi llevará al euro a 1,30 dólares sin compra de deuda de por medio - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si esto se cumple es buena noticia para el que llevamos acciones usanas a largo.



Dronji siempre, dronji...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 23% no es sano, ni aquí ni en Pekín
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 09:32 ----------
> 
> ...



ahora mismo está en 6,66
eDreams Odigeo acumula 21 millones de euros en pérdidas en su último año fiscal | Noticias de Agencias de viajes | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Os leo y pienso "se acabo el mundo"

Luego observo:

IBEX 35	11,129.50	11,155.10	11,181.50	11,117.50	-25.60	-0.23%


----------



## mpbk (23 Jun 2014)

ya tenemos el ibex en rojo........quien compre en estos niveles es que o no tiene ni idea de bolsa o es tontito


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Yo hoy estoy feliz, feliz, feliz como calimero.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Os leo y pienso "se acabo el mundo"
> 
> Luego observo:
> 
> IBEX 35	11,129.50	11,155.10	11,181.50	11,117.50	-25.60	-0.23%



estamos descontando lo que viene nam 
agarrate! ::


edreams -28%

he puesto orden en 6,06, sí, llamadme loco ::


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estamos descontando lo que viene nam
> agarrate! ::
> 
> 
> ...



El proximo luenes tenemos agregados monetarios de la zona euro + inflacion adelantada.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 09:41 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> estamos descontando lo que viene nam
> agarrate! ::
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, este año superamos los 12.000 y quien sabe .....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

Y a ver que hacen los usanos que llevan ya bastante tiempo en modo flanders...Si se animan a la fiesta, puede ser divertido.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y a ver que hacen los usanos que llevan ya bastante tiempo en modo flanders...Si se animan a la fiesta, puede ser divertido.



Los futors del SP estan componiendo 

[YOUTUBE]vWwgrjjIMXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ios-de-vivienda-12-segundos-desde-2006-a.html


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

Rojos días. 

Viva el SL !

Gowex tonteando, pero es despioje... 

Disfruten del guano, cual día de lluvia en los Monegros


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

EL QE que vamos a vivir en eurolandia va a dejar como un mero aficionado a helicoptero Bernny.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 10:14 ----------

Parece que se animan los rojos:

[YOUTUBE]hAXoGxLx6yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

11.100 del ibex supone esto en TiempoReal:
perderlos es "corred" ::









nota: hemos cerrado el gap ya, por cierto


11.065 y 11.000 son las siguientes paradas


----------



## amago45 (23 Jun 2014)

Amadeus me está poniendo ojitos ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2014)

Rojos dias,

hombre es una botella y es blanca, parece leche, yo de tomar alguna posicion que hasta dentro de dos dias lo tengo prohibido, serian cortos en indices o largos en volatilidad, no se que de la primera vez en taitantos años el vix se encuentra en esa zona.

Hasta los 1980 se podria ir, pero mas seria demasie per le body que diria alguien, creo yo. Ademas un rojo veraniego es muy combinable estos dias.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

edreams -30%
6,12

ay ay ay, que me va a entrar la orden, aunque 6,12 también podría ser rebotín


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Edreams 6,18 -30% ane puede entrarle esa orden reconsiderelo... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2014)

Primero fue LHA, ahora edreams. El turismo ha muerto. DEP.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Edreams 6,18 -30% ane puede entrarle esa orden reconsiderelo... ::



sí, estoy viendo en RT las órdenes de 300 a 2000 titulos...

vamos, que no son de gordos

mantengo los 6,06x que todavía le queda una tercera... son 1000 pelas, precio psicologico ;D
creo que era, que una vez que llega ahí es cuando te acojonas ::

pondré stop ajustadete en cuanto entre


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Hemos bajado pro debajo de 11.100 y no ha pasado nada catastrofico, por ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

BIO vuelve a por los 0,6x

para chicharros.info, el valor estrella del año

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 02:59 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Hemos bajado pro debajo de 11.100 y no ha pasado nada catastrofico, por ahora.



al cierre nam, el gráfico es diario, no horario.

pero muchos valores medios están guaneando



les he dicho ya, que edreams tiene unas fantásticas promociones? compren viajes con edreams! :


sl puesto :


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Pues edreams se ha dejado un 40% desde su salida a bolsa hace 2 meses, vale que lo de hoy es brutal pero llevaba ya un 20% en dos meses lo que hace pensar que fue otra OPV timo.
No le he prestado atención pero perder 20 millones de Euros :: a ver si vamos a ver un bkia-2


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jun 2014)

Ane, ¿le ha entrado edreams? Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos dias,
> 
> hombre es una botella y es blanca, parece leche, yo de tomar alguna posicion que hasta dentro de dos dias lo tengo prohibido, serian cortos en indices o largos en volatilidad, no se que de la primera vez en taitantos años el vix se encuentra en esa zona.
> 
> Hasta los 1980 se podria ir, pero mas seria demasie per le body que diria alguien, creo yo. Ademas un rojo veraniego es muy combinable estos dias.



Yo llevo pensando unos dias en meterle unos largos al vix....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues edreams se ha dejado un 40% desde su salida a bolsa hace 2 meses, vale que lo de hoy es brutal pero llevaba ya un 20% en dos meses lo que hace pensar que fue otra OPV timo.
> No le he prestado atención pero perder 20 millones de Euros :: a ver si vamos a ver un bkia-2



¿Pero es que hay otro tipo de OPV´s?


----------



## juanfer (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> EL QE que vamos a vivir en eurolandia va a dejar como un mero aficionado a helicoptero Bernny.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> ...



yo creo que no va haber QE europea el bundesbank no lo permitiría.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Se ve que os gusta el riesgo y el chicharreo.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 11:04 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> yo creo que no va haber QE europea el bundesbank no lo permitiría.



Buba va a aplaudir el QE con las orejas y andando con las palmas cabeza abajo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Pues ane ya está dentro 5,97 -32% sano sano
A ver si tienes suerte y robotín / ton


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Se ve que os gusta el riesgo y el chicharreo.





he durado dentro 4 minutos

comisiones y un -2%


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he durado dentro 4 minutos
> 
> comisiones y un -2%



Como para ir sin stops... madre que sangría...
Hay saltos de 3% en 3%


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como para ir sin stops... madre que sangría...



es que ha sido meter stop en 5,90 y creo que he actualizado *a los 2 sec *y ya no estaban


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he durado dentro 4 minutos
> 
> comisiones y un -2%



Ane, a los maromos de sabado noche sin condon, a pelo, ¿no?


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo llevo pensando unos dias en meterle unos largos al vix....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



y los royalties :
:no:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...svalia-que-llegan-rojos-139.html#post11780540


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Seguramente vale 0


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Lleva 15 minutos parada, a ver en cuanto es el siguiente trade, tiene mala pinta de cojones.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Anque lleveis stops con estos vaivenes quizas no sirvan para mucho.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

GOWEX -5%
Carbures -3%
AMS -2,5%
Airbus -2,5%
BIO -2,8%

bme a su pedo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Jun 2014)

Buenas.

Yo aquí, com mis EZEs.

Este dice que hemos superado la directriz bajista.
Ezentis recupera el euro por acci?n






Pero este dice que no
Ezentis: Ir tomando beneficios






¿A quien creemos?

Yo no me creo a ninguno...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lleva 15 minutos parada, a ver en cuanto es el siguiente trade, tiene mala pinta de cojones.



estoy viendo que aparecen muchas órdenes de 3000-12000 euros en 5,91


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Buenos días,
Sois la leche... Se cae un chicharrete como edreams y ya se hunde el turismo mundial y casi que desaparece el mundo como lo conocemos 
Saludos y cuidadín con los largos al VIX que los carga el diablo ::


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Sois la leche... Se cae un chicharrete como edreams y ya se hunde el turismo mundial y casi que desaparece el mundo como lo conocemos
> Saludos y cuidadín con los largos al VIX que los carga el diablo ::



Somos pobres, tenemos miedo. Es la dura vida de la gacela, hasta el gato mos parece un leoncio disfrazado.

Por cierto, ande andará?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Somos pobres, tenemos miedo. Es la dura vida de la gacela, hasta el gato mos parece un leoncio disfrazado.
> 
> Por cierto, ande andará?



Anda preguntándose como ha despertado con gayumbos ajenos dentro de su boca.....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jun 2014)

Buenas,

Después de casi un año en esto acabo de encadenar 4 días seguidos no haciéndolo peor que el ibex. Creo que ahora ya estoy conforme con la cartera que tengo, después de unas cuantas gaceladas, capulladas, entradas en falso, prisas, dudas y pardilladas varias, la cosa me ha quedado así:


Enagas 27 %
BME 23 %
CAF 18%
Gowex 12%
Natra 7 %
Viscofan 7 %
Carbures 6 %

Mi plan es simplificar todavía mas la cartera y quedarme solo con cinco valores. El primero al que le quiero dar puerta es Natra y el otro es CAF. Pero mira tu por donde son precisamente las dos que llevo en rojo, sobretodo Natra. Me gustaría incrementar bastante la posición en Viscofan y un poquillo en las dos putitas del MAB. 

Por otro lado y viendo como está el patio, trataré de incrementar la posición de liquidez, que ahora es de 0, pero para dejarla quieta para futuras pandoradas.

El asunto como siempre es el timing.

Lo expongo a modo de inventario y se aceptarán humildemente cuantas consideraciones sean necesarias, me tortura particularmente decidir cuando coño salir de natra (con caf iré como mínimo hasta septiembre). Las coñas marineras serían por supuesto bien recibidas.

Gracias y suerte ahí afuera, el mundo está mu raro.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Pues el IBEX ya esta en verde

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 11:48 ----------

[YOUTUBE]LxIMKBsxaQk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 11:50 ----------

Y cie ya esta en 10 euros, mujeres de poca fe.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

el dax ha recuperado el 61,80% de la bajada intradía y PARECE que empieza la segunda onda para abajo












Natra a día de hoy, en semanales, es decir, medio plazo, pinta bastante bien, todo sea que no lo joda esta semana. Yo no me salí la semana pasada por el AT a medio plazo, y harto de no sacarme después de la venta el % de subida que han tenido muchos.
Bamoh a beh


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

IBEX 35	11,155.50	11,155.10	11,181.50	11,096.50	+0.40	+0.00%	10:00:43


Y tal y pascual


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> IBEX 35	11,155.50	11,155.10	11,181.50	11,096.50	+0.40	+0.00%	10:00:43
> 
> 
> Y tal y pascual





Esperate Nam. Esperate. Solo hemos encendido la fogata.




*CIE*








---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 04:25 ----------

edreams vaparriba GRRRRR


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Después de casi un año en esto acabo de encadenar 4 días seguidos no haciéndolo peor que el ibex. Creo que ahora ya estoy conforme con la cartera que tengo, después de unas cuantas gaceladas, capulladas, entradas en falso, prisas, dudas y pardilladas varias, la cosa me ha quedado así:
> 
> ...



Yo como gacelo cutre que tiene una cartera a largo te doy mi opinión.
Para mi gusto demasiado MAB y chicharro y nada de infraestructuras, que tal Abertis o Ferrovial, incluso TEF?
Nada de banca?, aunque para mi ya un poquito cara... quizá algo en SAB aunque el dividendo es bajo, casi mejor MAP.
CAF me la quedaría dividendo decente y buena empresa, ya igual compro ahora pero ya tengo demasiados valores diferentes, ya veré
BME y ENG nada que decir...
Nada de energia?
No digo ni que sea mejor ni peor ehh yo digo que infraestructuras suele ir bien contra la inflación asi como energéticas, también buscaría mas RPD para épocas de guano...
Pero ese es mi critero, vamos que cada uno lo que quiera.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Acciona se adjudica contrato de obras Autovía del Cantábrico por 11,1M€

DIA: Raymond James sube recomendación a fuerte compra desde fuerte compra P.O: 8.00 EUR (vs 7,50)
DIA: JP Morgan reitera infraponderar P.O: 6.55 EUR (vs 6,25)


*EDREAMS ODIGEO: Societe Generale reitera comprar P.O: 11,00 EUR (vs 13,00)*
*EDREAMS ODIGEO: JP Morgan reitera neutral P.O: 10 EUR (vs 11,30)*


Os recuerdo que ABG entra en el ibex y sale EBRO... luego.....


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Después de casi un año en esto acabo de encadenar 4 días seguidos no haciéndolo peor que el ibex. Creo que ahora ya estoy conforme con la cartera que tengo, después de unas cuantas gaceladas, capulladas, entradas en falso, prisas, dudas y pardilladas varias, la cosa me ha quedado así:
> 
> ...



Tu has pedido opinión 
Yo la veo poco diversificada. 7 valores me parecen poco y 5 ni te cuento. Además geográficamente estás 100% en el mercado español que ahora no tiene porque ser necesariamente malo pero repartiría los huevos en varias cestas. Sin salir de Europa SAP por ejemplo puede ser un buen valor o Guillin que sigue estando en precio y lleva una tendencia muy buena.
Si la falta de diversificación es porque el capital que vas a invertir no es elevadísimo me iría a un fondo sin dudarlo.
Espero que te ayude.
Saludos


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

A mi me gusta Mapfre, hasta hace poco estaba dentro, ahora estiy fuera y prnsandome volver a entrar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

ahora en serio
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ion-de-primeros-1500-euros-del-dividendo.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahora en serio
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ion-de-primeros-1500-euros-del-dividendo.html



Una detrás de otra, no tienen otra misión: sacarnos hasta el último estambre.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

ahí el que vaya a dividendos Rajoy le acaba de quitar 400 pavos por lo menos


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahí el que vaya a dividendos Rajoy le acaba de quitar 400 pavos por lo menos



:: robo tras robo, a ver si aquí en Bizakaia no lo cambian, me parece una auténtica sobrada, madre de dios, al final voy a tener que cambiar la cartera de largo a toponga también para que al menos ella se los deduzca con la hipo (si lo cambian en Bizkaia vamos).


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

todas las deducciones deberían ser en función del nivel de ingresos.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahora en serio
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ion-de-primeros-1500-euros-del-dividendo.html



Me encanta el olor a guano en este pais.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que la tarde va a venir caliente.

@Galifrey, otra opinión que no recomendación.
Al contrario que Robopoli pienso que tienes demasiados valores. Para mí 7 son muchos y 5 bastantes.

Las Natra me las quitaría de encima cuanto antes y disminuiría el peso de las del MAB.
Creo que dentro de poco la mala marcha de la economía patria va a pasar factura al IBEX y que el dividendo será la mejor solución para mantenerse en estand by. De lo que no garantice rentabilidad por dividendo hay que tener muy poquito.
Si no quieres invertir fuera del IBEX, y corrigiendo tu falta de infraestructuras, coge acciones de valores multinacionales (Técnicas R., Ferrovial, OHL). Para mí la mejor es FER, por su caja segura. Apuesto a que estará a 20€ antes de final de año. 

Iberdrola creo que es una de las que no debe faltar en una cartera que no busque riesgos, queda recorrido en ella todavía y comprar ahora, antes del dividendo y amortización de un 2% de la autocartera prometida, te dará seguridad.

Banca. Ahora mismo complicado a largo. Yo sólo entraría en Santander si antes del dividendo baja de 7,50.

TEF, Repsol. No me gusta su deuda, no me gusta la gente que lleva el negocio. No me gustan. :no::no:


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Asi que el gobuerno se dispone a triturar a la clase media

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Una detrás de otra, no tienen otra misión: sacarnos hasta el último estambre.



Es todo un engaño. Son insaciables. Recaudan sobre lo ya recaudado.
Así no se puede, ni a corto ni a largo.
Sólo falta que apliquen la tasa Tobin y rematan la faena.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Sinceramente, el que se meta en bolsa en este ciclo es muy posible que ya llegue tarde. Y esto lo dice alguien que no tiene ni puta idea.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docjones (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahora en serio
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ion-de-primeros-1500-euros-del-dividendo.html



Y yo pensando en pasar el dividendo en acciones a efectivo. Menos mal que planificar en este país es tontería y en cualquier momento te la lían.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Y yo pensando en pasar el dividendo en acciones a efectivo. Menos mal que planificar en este país es tontería y en cualquier momento te la lían.



Se llama seguridad legal y tal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo como gacelo cutre que tiene una cartera a largo te doy mi opinión.
> Para mi gusto demasiado MAB y chicharro y nada de infraestructuras, que tal Abertis o Ferrovial, incluso TEF?
> Nada de banca?, aunque para mi ya un poquito cara... quizá algo en SAB aunque el dividendo es bajo, casi mejor MAP.
> CAF me la quedaría dividendo decente y buena empresa, ya igual compro ahora pero ya tengo demasiados valores diferentes, ya veré
> ...




Buenas Topongo,

Gracias por los comentarios. Soy reacio a la banca, de algún modo el peso en cartera destinado a la banca lo considero cubierto con BME. 

En cuanto a lo de las infraestructuras es efectivamente la duda que tengo. Me gustaba ferrovial, pero justo cuando me estaba enamorando dieron la noticia del script y me toco un poco las narices.

En cuanto al chicharrismo cierto, natra, gow y car es demasiado, por eso me quiero salir de nat. Pero entre gow y car no me atrevo a decidirme, me parece imposible acertar cual se puede llevar el gato al agua, por lo que aquí en concreto pensé que diversificar era buena opción. Espero ver alguna de las dos en el ibex algún lejano día...


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Otra brutasl subida de impuestos para los que trabajamos lo del despido es simplemente brutal, algo que te tiene que servir para poder sobrevivir un tiempo, te lo confiscan... lo de los dividendos, "doble imposición" cada vez todo esto da mas asco, pero eso si, han bajado los impuestos, los cojones.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

topongo donde cotizas?


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Chicharreo: Caf, vidrala, tubacex, tubos reunidos, cie y pocas mas.

Pero insisto, quizas ya sea tarde.

Yo estoy en tubacex y cie.

Las dos de tubos me gustan.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Otra brutasl subida de impuestos para los que trabajamos lo del despido es simplemente brutal, algo que te tiene que servir para poder sobrevivir un tiempo, te lo confiscan... lo de los dividendos, "doble imposición" cada vez todo esto da mas asco, pero eso si, han bajado los impuestos, los cojones.



Han "bajado" a los de arriba y a los de abajo, los que andamos por el medio vamos a pagar el pato con creces. Va a consumir su PM.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> topongo donde cotizas?



Bizkaia, ya se que no lo sabemos aun y que otras cosas se respeta como los movimeintos a menos de un año que van a renta del ahorro, pero antes o despues nos tocará y al final la degeneración a la que esta llegando todo es surrealista.


----------



## Namreir (23 Jun 2014)

Traaladar el domicikio fiscal a Bilbao. Si teneis conocidos no es tan dificil. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tu has pedido opinión
> Yo la veo poco diversificada. 7 valores me parecen poco y 5 ni te cuento. Además geográficamente estás 100% en el mercado español que ahora no tiene porque ser necesariamente malo pero repartiría los huevos en varias cestas. Sin salir de Europa SAP por ejemplo puede ser un buen valor o Guillin que sigue estando en precio y lleva una tendencia muy buena.
> Si la falta de diversificación es porque el capital que vas a invertir no es elevadísimo me iría a un fondo sin dudarlo.
> Espero que te ayude.
> Saludos



Gracias por el consejo Robopoli.

El tema de la no diversificación geográfica es una cuestión gacelil: cuando tenga armada la cartera española y un poco más de mili, la dejaré dormir y haré una cartera internacional con otro broker. Por ahora no me atrevo por pardillo, en este primer año de pruebas he comprado algún chicharro americano y algun bluechip europedo, ha sido como pagar un cursillo.

Lo de los fondos en mi caso es una cuestión de gustos, me apetece tener el control de mi cartera e irla engordando a mi ritmo pudiendo hacer y deshacer a mi gusto. No obstante cuando acabe de configurar y de meter pasta en esta cartera mi idea es montarle un bestinfond a mi hija para que el día de mañana pueda ahorrarse, si dios quiere, la huniversidad hispanistaní.

Un saludo


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Topongo,
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios. Soy reacio a la banca, de algún modo el peso en cartera destinado a la banca lo considero cubierto con BME.
> 
> ...



El scrip de ferrovial, puntual para tener más caja, va acompañado de amortización de autocartera en los siguientes meses, lo que evitaría la dilución y difiere el pago de impuestos hasta la venta de las acciones. Como dice Docjones hay que pensárselo si no hay exención por dividendo.

Esto entra dentro del rumor, no hay nada publicado, parece Ferrovial en la próxima reunión de accionistas va a proponer/refrendar la compra de otra gran constructora (o al menos parte de ella). Es el motivo de que aunque tiene una enorme caja neta, quiera tener más liquidez y necesite el dinero que no se reparta en dividendos.


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que la tarde va a venir caliente.
> 
> ...




Buenas Tono,

Una vez mas agradecerte la insistencia con BME, puesto que me acabé de decidir por esa empresa en base a tu análisis. Me he dado cuenta que tu estilo sencillo de invertir se adapta bastante a lo que voy entendiendo que me conviene.

Quiza la parte más diferente es lo del Mab, pero ahí entra la cuestión psicológica de cada uno. Me he dado cuenta que me siento a gusto haciendo una combinación amarrategui de nadar y guardar la ropa: empresas sólidas dividenderas + empresas de crecimiento montañaruseras. Mi paja mental es la siguiente: solo me permito la licencia de meterle algo a Gow o Car si a la vez meto el doble en una de las tres gordas, para compensar. Ejemplo: si tengo 3000 leuros de liquidez y veo gow bien de precio, me jodo y le meto solo 1000 y el resto a las dividenderas. "Solo" así me doy permiso para arriesgar. Es una paja mental como cualquier otra, pero en este caso es el truco que me he autoimpuesto para no fliparme como un capullo.

Finalmente voy a considerar muy en serio la recomendación que me habéis hecho tanto topongo como tú sobre ferrovial. Valoraré cambiar CAF por Ferr, el problema es el coste de oportunidad, si me espero mucho a que las Caf me recuperen se me puede escapar la otra. Realmente sería mucho más divertido esto de la bolsa teniendo la liquidez de un rico para jugar 8:

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo Robopoli.
> 
> El tema de la no diversificación geográfica es una cuestión gacelil: cuando tenga armada la cartera española y un poco más de mili, la dejaré dormir y haré una cartera internacional con otro broker. Por ahora no me atrevo por pardillo, en este primer año de pruebas he comprado algún chicharro americano y algun bluechip europedo, ha sido como pagar un cursillo.
> 
> ...



Al final elegir la forma de arruinarse es algo muy personal 
Yo fijate que cada día soy más amigo de los fondos. Veo la evolución de algunos fondos que poquito a poco van dando sus rendimientos, sin dar guerra, sin complicaciones y me encanta. 
Luego es verdad que veo algunos valores que hay por ahí baratitos o con buen crecimiento y la avaricia me puede. El problema es que estos valores tan golosos una de dos, o Loli acaba siendo Manolo y te la mete hasta el corvejón o son valores pequeños que las manos fuertes vapulean hasta que descuelgan a la más estoica de las gacelas para luego subirlo a las nubes.
Al final lo dicho... una decisión muy personal y lo importante es definirse con la experiencia perdiendo lo menos posible


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2014)

Tontoro y sus huestes se han quitado la careta y han enseñado los colmillos.

Directamente se trata de exprimir hasta la ultima gota de la mal llamada clase media previo al default y reestructuración de la deuda patria. Lo próximo será la sanidad, la educación y las pensiones.

Lo de la indemnización por despido es un golpe muy bajo a la sostenibilidad de millones de familias en un mercado laboral putrefacto.

Se ha cruzado una linea roja.

Reitero, solo hay opción fuera del sistema.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jun 2014)

Tanto hablar de Ferrovial, no me he podido resistir. Dentro a 16,30.


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Tono,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo es sencillo cuando la bolsa está alcista. ¿para qué complicarse?

Estas son las rentabilidades que he sacado en las 4 operaciones que llevo este año. Aposté a lo seguro, me hubiera conformado con batir la inflación. 

BANKIA 19,37%
IBERDROLA 15,15%
FERROVIAL 17,65%
SANTANDER 20,30%


Pero lo que yo intento hacer tampoco es tan sencillo.  Como nos gusta complicarnos, estoy jugando a vender arriba y volver a entrar abajo, respetando posiciones, para recoger algo y rebajar el precio de entrada -sin piramidar- aprovechando la corrección.

En Iberdrola volví a entrar en 4,82 (vendí en 5,10) y en Ferrovial en 15,35 (vendí en 15,99).
Por desgracia se me escapó la corrección de BME (vender en 36 para entrar en 34, hubieran sido 2€ por la patilla, casi nada )
Y ahora espero hacer lo mismo en el SAN si baja de 7,50 (vendí en 7,91). 

Cada gacelilla tiene su estrategilla. 

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 14:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tontoro y sus huestes se han quitado la careta y han enseñado los colmillos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo sales de sus garras sin salirte del país? 
Yo sólo tengo en negro lo que saco de la huerta para autoconsumo.

Sinceramente la bolsa es lo único que veo fuera de las garras del estado mientras no vendas y cobrando el dividendo en scrip. Con un riesgo enorme , claro.


----------



## Galifrey (23 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Todo es sencillo cuando la bolsa está alcista. ¿para qué complicarse?
> 
> Estas son las rentabilidades que he sacado en las 4 operaciones que llevo este año. Aposté a lo seguro, me hubiera conformado con batir la inflación.
> 
> ...




Se dice por ahí que cuanto más riesgo mas beneficio. Después de un año la realidad me ha dicho:

Valores "defensivos":

BME +16%
Enagas +14%
Viscofan +12%

Empresas de crecimiento/chicharrismo

Natra -25%
Caf -6%
Gow -2%
Carbures +2%

::::::


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

> Oracle to Buy Micros for About $4.6 Billion Net of Cash



Sigue la fiesta de la impresora... Con los rumores este último mes subió un 26%.
MCRS Micros Systems Inc XNAS:MCRS Stock Quote Price News


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2014)

gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## mpbk (23 Jun 2014)

hola wapisimos, se acabó los 1500 excentos.......

quien le gusten los dividendos es tonto a partir de ahora.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hola wapisimos, se acabó los 1500 excentos.......
> 
> quien le gusten los dividendos es tonto a partir de ahora.



No se sobre, es cuestión de montar una SICAV  
Se apunta?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2014)

Velas con hemoal en usa...


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No se sobre, es cuestión de montar una SICAV
> Se apunta?



y a quienes ponemos de "hombres de las pajas"??? 
se dice ashín, no!? :rolleye:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jun 2014)

Entro en edreams.../)


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en edreams.../)



suerte.... ::


----------



## ZionWatch (23 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> . Mi paja mental es la siguiente: solo me permito la licencia de meterle algo a Gow o Car si a la vez meto el doble en una de las tres gordas, para compensar. Ejemplo: si tengo 3000 leuros de liquidez y veo gow bien de precio, me jodo y le meto solo 1000 y el resto a las dividenderas. "Solo" así me doy permiso para arriesgar. Es una paja mental como cualquier otra, pero en este caso es el truco que me he autoimpuesto para no fliparme como un capullo.



Justo, yo tengo por norma comprar 'paquetes de acciones' por un importe determinado, siendo X el importe de acciones por ejemplo de IBEX al estilo 'defensivo', y X/2 si son chicharreras tipo MAB.

Tengo ahora mismo:

FERROVIAL
IBERDROLA
TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS
ARCELORMITTAL
BIOSEARCH
GOWEX

Gowex las he incorporado hoy aprovechando la corrección. Las que más alegría me están dando de momento son IBE y TRE, TRE en cabeza. BIO muy tonta (que os voy a contar que no sepáis) y MTS de momento un truño infecto, y eso que creí comprar barato. De ahí, BIO y GOWEX serían X/2 y el resto X.

Un saludo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en edreams.../)



::::::::
Suerte


----------



## Hannibal (23 Jun 2014)

A ver si alguien me explica lo de los dividendos. Hasta ahora, se nos retenía el 21% que después era devuelto en la declaración del año siguiente. ¿A partir de ahora ya no es así e independientemente de tu nivel de ingresos, ese dinero no lo recuperas nunca jamás?

Valientes hdlgp; mira que le tengo miedo al Pablemos, pero lo mismo me voy del pais antes de que él llegue por culpa de esta gentuza.


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Justo, yo tengo por norma comprar 'paquetes de acciones' por un importe determinado, siendo X el importe de acciones por ejemplo de IBEX al estilo 'defensivo', y X/2 si son chicharreras tipo MAB.
> 
> Tengo ahora mismo:
> 
> ...



He salido tan escaldado de los chicharros que me he prometido no entrar en ninguno este año, cruzando los dedos que nunca se sabe.
Y en la de L/p ni tocarlos

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 16:09 ----------

Monlovi eres tu el de las 220 a 5,96 o las 161 a 5,65 ?
Espero que el segundo ::
Un 5% sano de un trade a otro...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver si alguien me explica lo de los dividendos. Hasta ahora, se nos retenía el 21% que después era devuelto en la declaración del año siguiente. ¿A partir de ahora ya no es así e independientemente de tu nivel de ingresos, ese dinero no lo recuperas nunca jamás?
> 
> Valientes hdlgp; mira que le tengo miedo al Pablemos, pero lo mismo me voy del pais antes de que él llegue por culpa de esta gentuza.





ese 21% se te retiene como si fuera unos intereses normales
y luego depende de si compensas con deducciones..

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 08:14 ----------

parece que empieza la fiestahh


----------



## Krim (23 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en edreams.../)



Si es que sois adictos a Pandoro ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Si es que sois adictos a Pandoro ::



El pandorismo es la razón de ser histórica de este hilo.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

Lo de los dividendos ¿de donde ha saliodo? 

He leido la nota de prensa, la presentación y no lo he visto.

Si alguien tiene el enlace al antproyecto que lo pase


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

pues ya le sale mejor que a mí

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 08:36 ----------

gowex -6,5%.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 08:39 ----------

Cuando acabe la sesión pongo un gráfico de ence, para no cagarla, por si acaso


----------



## Hannibal (23 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues ya le sale mejor que a mí
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 08:36 ----------
> 
> gowex -6,5%.



Las gowex están cogiendo carrerilla :: na, lo importante es estar dentro del kumo (y por debajo éste está en 19.6, así que queda margen) y sigo diciendo que a la larga rondará los 21,5. Cosas del tamagochi. El tenkan sigue por encima del kijun.


----------



## davinci (23 Jun 2014)

Ezentis es la tendencia... ¿No?


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Targa (TRGP) sigue teniendo un comportamiento bastante fuerte pese a la subida que lleva acumulada y a que está ya cara de narices.
De momento le enchufado un trail stop mientras me pienso que hacer con ella pero el siguiente latigazo hacia una dirección u otra es más que probable que la hagan fuera de mercado. 
Dilemassshhhhh ienso:

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 17:47 ----------

Buen dato el de venta de viviendas en USA.
Lo digo porque el mes pasado todo era muerte y destrucción cuando sacaron malos datos y hoy que son buenos nadie dice nada, no? ienso:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ::::::::
> Suerte



Ehhmmmmm.....


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ehhmmmmm.....



Como ha cerrado? Ando en el móvil

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

topongo dijo:


> como ha cerrado? Ando en el móvil
> 
> enviado desde mi gt-i9505 mediante tapatalk



5.75 (-34.67%)


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> 5.75 (-34.67%)



Entonces ni entiendo el ehmm le ha ido bien a molonvi? De ahí lo dr suerte hacia mucho que no se veía algo asi en el continuo..m

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Automáticamente a la cabeza me ha venido esta canción: 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]_W-fIn2QZgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entonces ni entiendo el ehmm le ha ido bien a molonvi? De ahí lo dr suerte hacia mucho que no se veía algo asi en el continuo..m
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



El ehmmmmm. .es la voz de Pandorillo hablandome a mis espaldas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Ya me habrás vixto chinazo


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me habrás vixto chinazo



Al cesar lo que es del cesar y al pirata lo que es del pirata.
Buena jugada! Si señor! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (23 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El ehmmmmm. .es la voz de Pandorillo hablandome a mis espaldas...



Ahhh que habías sido tu : : no se por que creia que era molonvi... pues suerte para mañana me da que o subidon o para abajon sr ha puesto en modo extremo... te has quedado comprado?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al cesar lo que es del cesar y al pirata lo que es del pirata.
> Buena jugada! Si señor! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Que soy un femómeno con el excel no lo niega ni bir guei, pero en el vix acabo de entrar. De ahí me salgo con un x6 o muelte!!! 8: inocho:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que soy un femómeno con el excel no lo niega ni bir guei, pero en el vix acabo de entrar. De ahí me salgo con un x6 o muelte!!! 8: inocho:



Entonces no he dicho nada :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver si alguien me explica lo de los dividendos. Hasta ahora, se nos retenía el 21% que después era devuelto en la declaración del año siguiente. ¿A partir de ahora ya no es así e independientemente de tu nivel de ingresos, ese dinero no lo recuperas nunca jamás?
> 
> Valientes hdlgp; mira que le tengo miedo al Pablemos, pero lo mismo me voy del pais antes de que él llegue por culpa de esta gentuza.



En otro hilo comentan esto:

_Dividendos , actualmente exentos hasta 1.500 €, futuro desde el primer €._ 

Entiendo que significa llanamente que hasta ahora no se pagava impuestos por los primeros 1500 euros de dividendos. Y a partir de la entrada en vigor de la reforma se paga IRPF desde el primer euro.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fiscal-bajada-del-irpf-y-subida-de-demas.html


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahhh que habías sido tu : : no se por que creia que era molonvi... pues suerte para mañana me da que o subidon o para abajon sr ha puesto en modo extremo... te has quedado comprado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Es que ves una titi en el avatar y ya no conoces


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Entonces no he dicho nada :fiufiu:



La que si va como un tiro es mi platera  SLW

compren para ayer, pero compren!!!!


----------



## docjones (23 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver si alguien me explica lo de los dividendos. Hasta ahora, se nos retenía el 21% que después era devuelto en la declaración del año siguiente. ¿A partir de ahora ya no es así e independientemente de tu nivel de ingresos, ese dinero no lo recuperas nunca jamás?
> 
> Valientes hdlgp; mira que le tengo miedo al Pablemos, pero lo mismo me voy del pais antes de que él llegue por culpa de esta gentuza.



Me pasa lo mismo con Pablemos, pero más miedo me da los que dicen una cosa y hacen lo contrario.

Estamos en una cleptocracia. Y no me largo porque no me da la gana. Esto es tan mío como de ellos.

____________________

Respecto a Repsol, esto es lo que han publicitado:

Repsol ha realizado dos nuevos descubrimientos de hidrocarburos en Rusia, dentro*del campo de Ouriyinskoye, en los*bloques Karabashsky 1 y 2, en Siberia*Occidental. Los recursos recuperables de los pozos Gabi-1 y Gabi-3 han sido*certificados por el órgano correspondiente del Ministerio de Recursos Naturales y*Ecología en 240 millones de barriles equivalentes, lo que supondría un aumento*considerable de los recursos totales con que cuenta en la actualidad Repsol en*Rusia.*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que soy un femómeno con el excel no lo niega ni bir guei, pero en el vix acabo de entrar. De ahí me salgo con un x6 o muelte!!! 8: inocho:



Largo me lo fias, pero con un buen pico si que saldras. Yo lastima que hasta el miercoles no puedo. Ay señor, y yo seguiria entrando en amazon, cosas mias.

PD: Me ha llegado la surface esa, de momento muy cuca y comoda, veremos con el paso de los dias...


----------



## mpbk (23 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo he comprado unas peugeot y unas suedzucker, 1000 de cada.



oleeeee 4.5% arriba suedzucker,600€ de nada y tal..

que bueno soy coño:XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ]
> 
> [/COLOR]Monlovi eres tu el de las 220 a 5,96 o las 161 a 5,65 ?
> Espero que el segundo ::
> Un 5% sano de un trade a otro...



: :
mí no entender (Jato tranqulisesse con sus maricon-andas)... suelo pasar por aquí para ver lo que dice/hace el jato y hacer lo contrario ... y ya no más ó Auu!! como se suele decir por la terreta 

Edito: Pirata COPIÓN!!!


----------



## Hannibal (23 Jun 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con Pablemos, pero más miedo me da los que dicen una cosa y hacen lo contrario.
> 
> Estamos en una cleptocracia. Y no me largo porque no me da la gana. Esto es tan mío como de ellos.
> 
> ...



Entiendame, yo no pienso irme en serio; si lo hago algún día sera porque no quede otra. Pero ganas de irse si dan, si.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Que tu decir?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tu decir?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...svalia-que-llegan-rojos-139.html#post11780540

vasilandooo!!! ienso:
:no:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Todo es sencillo cuando la bolsa está alcista. ¿para qué complicarse?
> 
> Estas son las rentabilidades que he sacado en las 4 operaciones que llevo este año. Aposté a lo seguro, me hubiera conformado con batir la inflación.
> 
> ...



Es complicado porque no hay que tener una sola deuda, tener dinero para al menos 5 años de gastos sin ingresos y tener una vida muy ordenada (no es lo mismo que cutre).

Y a buscarse la vida en negro.

Total, para la sanidad va a haber que pagar, para la educación va a haber que pagar, las pensiones nos las vamos a oler. El mercado laboral está diseñado para expulsarte de él y no volver a entrar nunca más si tienes una edad.

Para llegar al mad max no hace falta que venga tito bertok con el perro ::::::, el escenario que he pintado arriba va a ser una degracia, calamidad, mad max o como quiera llamarse para una parte de la población.

Pensadlo con detenimiento y poniendo en contexto la enorme losa de deuda trillonaria que va a haber que pagar eliminando derechos sociales e incrementando la represión financiera.

Llevo mucho tiempo dando la matraca con este tema y va a terminar llegando.

Han soñado con una sociedad polarizada al estilo latinoamericano y esa es la hoja de ruta que están siguiendo.

O sea hace una catarsis profunda a nivel social o el destino ya lo tenemos escrito.

Hoy es un muy mal día para la inmensa mayoría de los españoles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Bicha louca!!!!!! 


Andas insai?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

se lo voy disir a usted :no: ... para que me envíe a los bulgaro-húngaros

para una vez que pongo un enlace y no es trolleo ni vasileo + personalmente lo veo bastante claritoo .....
::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

Yo los únicos búlgaros que conozco son unos pastelitos que me comía de chico.. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## peseteuro (23 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es complicado porque no hay que tener una sola deuda, tener dinero para al menos 5 años de gastos sin ingresos y tener una vida muy ordenada (no es lo mismo que cutre).
> 
> Y a buscarse la vida en negro.
> 
> ...




Pues mi hermana visillera del mismo centro de Bilbado dice que la crisis se ha pasado y vamos para arriba porque lo dice Rajoy y hasta el Bill Gates está invirtiendo en España ... ( ROTO al cuadrado )

Yo en esas conversaciones familiares ya ni me meto porque acabo siendo el loco de la familia, así que si han elegido la píldora Azul pues a remar


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2014)

...y volvemos a los 1962... :|


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es complicado porque no hay que tener una sola deuda, tener dinero para al menos 5 años de gastos sin ingresos y tener una vida muy ordenada (no es lo mismo que cutre).
> 
> Y a buscarse la vida en negro.
> 
> ...









La calidad no es buena pero se aprecia el anuncio de una clinica privada, este anuncio esta a la salida del hospital de Bellvitge donde se cierran doscientas camas


----------



## mpbk (23 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> oleeeee 4.5% arriba suedzucker,600€ de nada y tal..
> 
> que bueno soy coño:XX::XX:



os quiero a todos y por eso lo comparto

una detras de otra, quien no gana es porque no quiere.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os quiero a todos y por eso lo comparto
> 
> una detras de otra, quien no gana es porque no quiere.



Por Dios, que tipo tan pesado


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La calidad no es buena pero se aprecia el anuncio de una clinica privada, este anuncio esta a la salida del hospital de Bellvitge donde se cierran doscientas camas



Hay que pagar las mordidas de los castuzos y sus amigotes.

Cuando el pueblo esté completamente arruinado, habrá hostias.


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2014)

aiii que me LoL

¿alguno de la terreta que se acuerde de "si l'encerte l'endevine"? :XX:
presentado por el Jrandísimo Ximo Rovira

en las Catalunyas tenían algo similar o igual


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que pagar las mordidas de los castuzos y sus amigotes.
> 
> Cuando el pueblo esté completamente arruinado, habrá hostias.



No lo creo, las ranas saltan al notar el agua en ebullicion, pero si se calienta no saltan mueren simplemente... la masa es controlable cada dia se modifica el paradigma.

Only the paranoid survive


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es complicado porque no hay que tener una sola deuda, tener dinero para al menos 5 años de gastos sin ingresos y tener una vida muy ordenada (no es lo mismo que cutre).
> 
> Y a buscarse la vida en negro.
> 
> ...



El futuro que tenemos por delante es lo que es y eso mismo que escribes tú ya lo escribía yo en el 2008
Comparto totalmente contigo lo que es la situación de España, no así la del mundo mundial, que está bastante mejor que nosotros. Sólo aquí se da la situación conjunta de burbujón inmobiliario, deuda privada/pública por encima del 300% del PIB, paro estructural por encima del 25%, estado corrupto, falta de exportación, de innovación...

Lo que dices de no tener deuda, liquidez para años, etc, lo cumplo. Soy lonchafinista, en su justa medida, y tocatejista desde que tuve sentido de razón. La cuestión es que eso de salir del sistema no sé como se hace. Hay los cuatro truquillos 'alegales' para escaquear una mierda en impuestos.
Lo único que puedo hacer es intentar sacar el máximo provecho de mi trabajo y de mis ahorros, hasta donde Montoro me lo permite.

Para mí eso de estar fuera del sistema es una leyenda urbana. ¿opaco al fisco? :


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Jun 2014)

sufro de alucinaciones o me ha parecido leer q en lo de las plusvis por la venta de acciones se elimina la distincion entre mas de un año/menos de un año?

pd. no he bebido ni fumado en todo el dia, para el q se crea q ha sido en algun viaje q me ha sentado mal


----------



## Tono (23 Jun 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Por Dios, que tipo tan pesado



si no lo citas, los que lo tenemos en el ignore nos lo ahorramos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

No aprendemos....

Banco Popular to Buy Citigroup's Retail Business in Spain

http://online.wsj.com/articles/banco-popular-to-buy-citigroups-retail-business-in-spain-1403541949

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 21:28 ----------

El Ayuntamiento de valencia reparte leña para san juan????? :facepalm:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (23 Jun 2014)

Buenas, vaya palo la renta :-(

Vale, toca pagar pero es un sablazo, al tipo marginal te crucifican en las de menos de un año, hoy mi gestor se acordaba de cuando estaba en un 19%

Por cierto, para los frikis de la impresión 3D , ahi estoy desde hace unos días en VJET, en 16,2

VJET: Summary for voxeljet AG American Depositary- Yahoo! Finance

vamos hoy !!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jun 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahhh que habías sido tu : : no se por que creia que era molonvi... pues suerte para mañana me da que o subidon o para abajon sr ha puesto en modo extremo... te has quedado comprado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Si... sigo dentro, poca carga ( hablo de edreams).


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si no lo citas, los que lo tenemos en el ignore nos lo ahorramos



Lo intentaré. Ya disculpará es por la edad que pierdo la memoria y no me acuerdo dee que latineen en el ignore o

Pero la vaca le ha gustado?


----------



## paulistano (23 Jun 2014)

Estoy desconectado y leyendo de adelante a atrás:Aplauso:

Se ha metido alguien en VIX?

Me atrae el tema, ando fuera con 50% liquidez...no metería ahora porque lo que nos contó el leoncio acojona...si bien para estar preparado para cuando llegue el momento no estaría de más saber si se puede invertir con garantías en bankinter.

Esto es lo que hay relacionado al VIX

SVXY/PROSHARES SHORT VIX ST FUTURES

UVXY/PROSHARES ULTRA VIX ST FUTUR

VIXY/PROSHARES VIX SHORT TERM FUTURE

VXX/IPATH S&P 500 VIX S/T FU ETN

VXZ/IPATH S&P 500 VIX MID-TERM


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

quien no llora no mama?

es lo de la vaca? bueno ence 2 días seguidos en verde. esto y la alineación del equinoccio junto con el ciclo menstrual del percebe hermafrodita me dice que compren ence coñe.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2014)

Joer... pues lo han vuelto a clavar en 1962 al cierre...


----------



## @@strom (23 Jun 2014)

Lo de ponerse largos en vix como que no lo veo.
El vix se puede tirar en zona de mínimos años, como poco ver alguna figura de agotamiento en índices antes y por ahora nada de nada.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Jun 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Lo de ponerse largos en vix como que no lo veo.
> El vix se puede tirar en zona de mínimos años, como poco ver alguna figura de agotamiento en índices antes y por ahora nada de nada.



Bueno... Parece que la empresa de ropa para chicas está recuperando un poco el espíritu.
A ver si es verdad que usan bien el dinerito de los convertibles y cambian las perspectivas de la empresa pero de momento la cotización ha mejorado bastante.


----------



## egarenc (23 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El futuro que tenemos por delante es lo que es y eso mismo que escribes tú ya lo escribía yo en el 2008
> Comparto totalmente contigo lo que es la situación de España, no así la del mundo mundial, que está bastante mejor que nosotros. Sólo aquí se da la situación conjunta de burbujón inmobiliario, deuda privada/pública por encima del 300% del PIB, paro estructural por encima del 25%, estado corrupto, falta de exportación, de innovación...
> 
> Lo que dices de no tener deuda, liquidez para años, etc, lo cumplo. Soy lonchafinista, en su justa medida, y tocatejista desde que tuve sentido de razón. La cuestión es que eso de salir del sistema no sé como se hace. Hay los cuatro truquillos 'alegales' para escaquear una mierda en impuestos.
> ...




Tono, totalmente de acuerdo, un asalariado del montón como soy yo eso de estar fuera del sistema es simplemente imposible.

por cierto, força camerun


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy desconectado y leyendo de adelante a atrás:Aplauso:
> 
> Se ha metido alguien en VIX?
> 
> ...



En el último voy yo. Y me da igual tó, estoy muy loco, muuuuuuu loco. Cambio euro por dólares y a la espera de un futuro guano.


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (23 Jun 2014)

esto para el gallego de iberdrola

BolsaCanaria .info | BME ¿con o sin dividendos?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Jun 2014)

noticias: lo primero, terremoto en alaska majillo

El techo de deuda de EE.UU. alcanza un nuevo r?cord

Cambios en la cartera de acciones defensiva España

Argentina y sus 13 años de fibonacci. Un repaso de la historia y un anticipo del futuro

Cambios en nuestra cartera de acciones dinámica España

---------- Post added 23-jun-2014 at 16:43 ----------

análisis:

gas y enagas han tocado máximos, al menos de unos días, o eso parece, y ZOT ha roto la tendencia


----------



## Chila (24 Jun 2014)

Menos mal que lo de gowex solo era un despiije, ajetreo...
Lo del servidor, empieza a ser un problema demasiado frecuente.


----------



## tarrito (29 Jun 2014)

ES LA POLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

solo hemos perdido 3 dias de posts

cada vez mejor calopez


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

solo hemos perdido 3 dias de posts

cada vez mejor calopez


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jun 2014)

Bunos dias.

Al fin hemos resucitado 
Gloria a Carlos jesus


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

faltan de cargarse los estilos... esto es como postear el día después de meternos en el refugio tras el holocausto nuclear


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

Hay que hacer algo para cuando pasen estas cosas... algunos se han ido a FC, otros a TE... dispersión

Hay que buscar un sitio

por cierto que es fin de semana, hago la poleboob

no la conocía, sale en el marca

Emily Ratajkowski Simply Magazine Shoot Nude | Filmvz Portal


----------



## Euskal Herria aurrera (29 Jun 2014)

Abro unos cortos, ibex 12000 , ya os echaba de menos


----------



## Xiux (29 Jun 2014)

Que bien vamos de servidor!

Os propongo un alternativo

Foro de Bolsa - Rankia

lo conoce alguno?


----------



## Xiux (29 Jun 2014)

Que bien vamos de servidor!

Os propongo un alternativo

Foro de Bolsa - Rankia

lo conoce alguno?


----------



## amago45 (29 Jun 2014)

Buenos días y tal.
El CPC 464 de Calopez ya está funcionando de nuevo ... 

La bolsa bién y tal, no?


----------



## decloban (29 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Que bien vamos de servidor!
> 
> Os propongo un alternativo
> 
> ...



La interfaz y las características de ese foro son una puta mierda a la altura de invertia.

No se como la gente sigue ahí con lo usabilidad tan mala que tiene la interfaz.


----------



## boquiman (29 Jun 2014)

Buenos días, buscando foro alternativo y tal...
Echad un vistazo a éste, a ver qué os parece...

Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa

Yo no estoy registrado pero me gusta seguirlo, hay aportaciones de mucho nivel en cuanto a IBEX, futuros,...
Abren un hilo diario para seguir en tiempo real el mercado.
Creo que podría ser un buen sitio porque es bastante tranquilo, no tiene el tráfico que tienen otros foros.

*PROPUESTAS FORO ALTERNATIVO:*

Xiux: Foro de Bolsa - Rankia
Boquiman: Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## decloban (29 Jun 2014)

Y a tomar por culo todos los mensaje a partir del 23 de junio.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2014)

Buenos días. 
Lamentable esta caída cual Spectrum del siglo pasado.
Si se va a otro foro me voy también. 
Calopez ha conseguido, caída tras caída, llegar a la caída final.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2014)

Buenos días. 
Lamentable esta caída cual Spectrum del siglo pasado.
Si se va a otro foro me voy también. 
Calopez ha conseguido, caída tras caída, llegar a la caída final.
Y esto: *Este foro requiere que tú esperes 30 segundos entre mensajes. Por favor intenta de nuevo en 14 segundos*
De traca.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

*Hapocalisis* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días, buscando foro alternativo y tal...
> Echad un vistazo a éste, a ver qué os parece...
> 
> Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa
> ...



Los dos tienen buena pinta.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

*Mientras tanto, los usanos siguen creando riqueza ::::::*







*.... y siguen recurriendo a nuevos paradigmas para justificar lo injustificable :XX::XX::XX:
*


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Jun 2014)

Sin comentarios...


----------



## boquiman (29 Jun 2014)

Kimble Charting Solutions Blog » Monster “Mega-Phone” pattern breakout near?


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2014)

Y los zulos y adobados en londres ya crecen u 18,5% interanual.


----------



## decloban (29 Jun 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De traca.



De traca es además que cuando posteas un mensaje nuevo se queda en pantalla blanca y no sabes si se ha publicado o has causado la caída de burbuja otra vez.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Nada que no supiéramos pero de mal en peor.

Perros con distintos collares - Rankia

*Perros con distintos collares*

Cuando era un chaval, mi abuelo Andrés siempre me decía lo mismo: “Los partidos políticos… Son los mismos perros, con distintos collares”. En aquél entonces, la sociedad española estaba entusiasmada con la llegada de la Democracia. El PSOE había arrasado en las elecciones generales con su eslogan “Por el Cambio” y parecía que todo el país iba a darle la espalda a las élites casposas y antidemocráticas, nacional-católicas, que nos habían gobernado durante 40 años. Al menos así se veían las cosas desde la izquierda. Sin embargo a mi abuelo todo aquello le daba igual. Tenía sus motivos.

Cuando terminó la Guerra Civil todavía era muy joven y fue movilizado por el ejército para que realizara una mili de 4 años en África. Lo pasó mal y el régimen intentó “lavarle el cerebro” para que no se convirtiera en otro elemento “desafecto” en contra de la dictadura. El viejo acabó hasta las pelotas de todo aquello… Lo único que quería era volver a casa, casarse con mi abuela y trabajar como carpintero en su barrio; el bullicioso y proletario barrio de Poble Nou de Barcelona.

El Yayo era un tío modesto, con objetivos modestos. Sus deseos se hicieron realidad y aún recuerdo “los colocones” que pillaba de niño cuando iba a verlo al taller mientras trabajaba rodeado de barnices y colas para confeccionar los muebles que le encargaban los vecinos del barrio y de más allá. A pesar de que era un currante sin parangón, nunca le sobró la pasta y vivió una vida humilde intentando sobrevivir a la dura posguerra que machacó a media España. Quizá por eso siempre tuvo una gran conciencia de clase. Aunque no era muy dado a verbalizar sus ideas… Sólo de vez en cuando, con su ironía habitual, soltaba alguna perla de las suyas. 

Su talante apolítico y pasota se respiraba en el ambiente de todas las ciudades que forman el cinturón industrial de Barcelona. Era heredero de una tradición ancestral que se pierde en el albor de los tiempos y que tuvo su máxima expresión en el desarrollo, auge y caída del movimiento cenetista en la primera parte del s.XX. Aunque mi abuelo no era anarquista ni nada que se le parezca, si compartía inconscientemente algunos de sus postulados. Como el desencanto por la política y por los líderes que nos gobiernan. La clase obrera catalana nunca fue soberanista; quizá ahora los sea un poco debido a la deriva nacionalista de los últimos tiempos, pero entonces la única diferencia que había era entre los que estaban “arriba” y los que estaban “abajo”. La burguesía en cambio coqueteaba con el nacionalismo español o el catalán, según sus intereses. Incluso en el seno de las grandes familias había profundas diferencias. Un caso paradigmático es de la familia Pujol. El padre del ex presidente de la Generalitat era un banquero sin inclinaciones nacionalistas cuyo pragmatismo lo alejaba de la política porque ésta era mala para “el negocio”. Sin embargo, para su consternación y quizá porque pasó demasiado tiempo con los curas, su hijo Jordi enarboló muy pronto la bandera del catalanismo más reivindicativo. No parece que los Pujol fueran tan calculadores, aunque otras familias sí lo fueron… De este modo cubrían todas las posiciones del espectro político para poder aprovecharse de él cuando cambiarán los vientos del poder. Y francamente, no creo que eso haya cambiado en absoluto a pesar de lo que diga Mas.

*La Casta que nos gobierna
* 
Últimamente todo el mundo está revolucionado por el ascenso de Podemos. No creo que mi abuelo se animara a votarlos… Aunque sin duda los vería con buenos ojos. En España es un fenómeno novedoso y extraño porque la gente no está acostumbrada a partidos vertebrados horizontalmente cuyo programa suele consensuarse con las bases. Al llamarles “bolivarianos”, los políticos de la casta demuestran no sólo su ignorancia, sino un gran desconcierto. Pero en Cataluña y en el País Vasco el fenómeno se comprende porque casa con la mentalidad “calvinista” de estas sociedades donde el servicio a la Comunidad es incluso más fuerte que la pertenencia a la familia. Por supuesto, a las burguesías vasca y catalana no les gusta el tufo libertario de Bildu, las CUP o de Podemos. Les desagrada porque estos partidos tienen en mente otro modelo de sociedad que la gente entiende y vota en las urnas –son muy buenos en la gestión municipal. Recortan el despilfarro y sostienen el Estado social-. Dicho esto, el futuro de Podemos es incierto. El resto del país tiene una estructura antropológica diferente. *El mensaje de Pablo Iglesias no tiene tradición y será cuestionado por las élites instaladas en el PP y el PSOE. A los de Podemos les espera una ingente labor pedagógica por delante*. Bueno, eso y esperar a que la crisis dure 10 años más… Entonces tal vez puedan tener una oportunidad real de gobierno.

De todas las proclamas del grupo de Iglesias, lo que más me gusta es su talante republicano y la denuncia en contra de la casta que nos gobierna. Respecto al primer punto, estoy a favor de la República porque delegar la Jefatura del Estado en el monarca es intrínsecamente antidemocrático. Aunque sea legal y esté sancionado en la Constitución, la vigencia de la Monarquía viola el principio fundamental de igualdad por el que cualquier ciudadano, según las reglas del juego democrático, debería tener el derecho de optar a la Jefatura del Estado. Y ya decía Gandhi que cuando una ley es injusta: ¡hay que cambiarla! Sobre la Monarquía en general y la figura de Juan Carlos I hay mucho que hablar… Pero mejor lo dejamos aquí porque es un tema que me calienta bastante. Por otro lado: ¿alguien tiene alguna duda de que nos gobierna una oligarquía que socializa las pérdidas y se reparte los beneficios? No seamos ingenuos. *El PP y el PSOE se han repartido los cargos institucionales durante casi 40 años y cómo resultado ahora tenemos unas instituciones decadentes que no cumplen ninguna de las funciones por las cuáles fueron creadas*. El Senado es una cámara de pantomima; el Banco de España y la CNMV hicieron la vista gorda con las preferentes; el Tribunal de Cuentas no controla nada; el Tribunal Constitucional sufre esclerosis múltiple; la gestión pública de las cajas de ahorro recayó en manos de la satrapía y las diputaciones provinciales se han convertido en el retiro dorado de los políticos. 

El PP y el PSOE son los mismos perros con distintos collares. Aunque son muy diferentes en las políticas sociales, tanto Mariano Rajoy como Zapatero *han llevado a cabo la misma política económica; consistente en gastar lo que no tenemos, en subir los impuestos y en recortar las prestaciones sociales en Sanidad y Educación. Como consecuencia de todo esto, España casi ha triplicado su deuda en sólo 7 años (era del 36’3% del PIB en 2007). La principal diferencia entre el PSOE y el PP, es que durante el mandato de Zapatero éste sólo quería gastar*. Sin embargo los alemanes utilizaron al BCE para que indujera la subida de la prima de riesgo con la que esperaban amedrentar a los socialistas. Y a fe que lo consiguieron… Tras una lucha encarnizada de más de un año, Merkel sometió a ZP y éste tuvo que acometer la reforma laboral, los recortes y las subidas de impuestos que se esperaban de él. De este modo, cuando Rajoy llegó al poder se encontró con un BCE “amigo” que lanzó los LTRO para rebajar la prima y el interés exorbitante que pagábamos por nuestros bonos. 

Don Mariano ha cumplido desde entonces todas las “recomendaciones” propuestas por la troika y el FMI. No sólo ha subido los impuestos y recortado las prestaciones sociales, sino que le han permitido endeudarse hasta límites irracionales. La estrategia que sigue la troika al respecto es propia de la Mafia… El crimen organizado se distinguía por imponer tasas de usura a los prestatarios para esclavizarlos todo el tiempo que les diera la gana a sabiendas de que jamás podrían devolver los préstamos. En cambio con la troika el enfoque es un poco diferente, aunque igual de efectivo. Permite y fomenta que los países se endeuden hasta las cejas y luego los amenaza veladamente con políticas monetarias restrictivas en el supuesto de que sus ejecutivos se resistan a aplicar las reformas requeridas. De este modo, pueden manipular al gobierno del PP como a un chucho para que pierda el culo por un queso… La alternativa es el alza de los tipos de interés, el default y una crisis de mil pares de cojones. Y nadie en su sano juicio quiere enfrentarse a eso. Sobre todo Mariano Rajoy!

*Las pesadillas de Rajoy
* 
Por supuesto, no estaríamos así si hubiéramos controlado el gasto. Debido a varias circunstancias, la casta que nos gobierna se entusiasmó con el despilfarro. Esta política le garantizó la reelección a José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero y le permite al PP mantener el espejismo de que España está saliendo la recesión (ante la reciente caída de las exportaciones, ahora el crecimiento lo aporta la obra pública). En cambio en otros países como Italia o Francia, sus gobernantes han reorganizado la administración territorial del Estado para ahorrarse un dineral que les permitirá atenuar los recortes sociales en beneficio del común de los ciudadanos. En España podríamos haber hecho lo mismo; es decir, podríamos haber suprimido las diputaciones provinciales, las Comunidades Autónomas uniprovinciales, las empresas públicas ineficientes, mancomunar los servicios de los ayuntamientos y demás. De este modo ahora tendríamos decenas de miles de millones de euros cada año para implementar una reforma fiscal de verdad –no la bacalá que acaba de presentar el ministro Montoro-. Pero no hemos hecho nada…

Don Mariano ha evitado ese camino porque la reforma territorial conllevaría una reforma de la Constitución que le obligaría a sentarse a hablar con los partidos nacionalistas de Cataluña y del País Vasco. Sobre el “por qué” el presidente niega ese debate es un misterio para mi. Y francamente, es una mala noticia para España porque la cerrazón de unos y otros no augura nada bueno para la estabilidad territorial y política del país. La estrategia de la avestruz del presidente denota cobardía, arrogancia y prepotencia por partes iguales. Aunque no me sorprende, pues es el último representante de la España casposa que A. Machado denunció hace más de 80 años:

“Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora
envuelta en sus andrajos
desprecia cuánto ignora”

Y luego tenemos a los de CiU; otros perros con distinto collar. Los convergentes también forman parte de la casta… Sin embargo Artur Mas tiene la esperanza de que al envolverse en la estelada, la sociedad catalana olvidará los recortes draconianos y la privatización de la sanidad pública. Puede que Mas sea independentista; pero Mas no es CiU y en la coalición abundan los barones partidarios de un gran pacto fiscal con el gobierno. Cuando llegue el momento, la burguesía le dará la espalda al proyecto nacionalista como ya hiciera la Lliga Regionalista en los años 30 del siglo pasado.

Dicho esto, el asunto me irrita porque como catalán nadie tiene el derecho a obligarme a elegir entre “papá o mamá”. ¿Tan difícil es dialogar y llevarse bien?

Mientras no solucionamos nuestros problemas domésticos, la deuda escala hasta límites insoportables. Algunos dicen que está ya en la zona peligrosa… Pero yo creo que jamás podremos devolverla: 








Barrera máxima sostenible países
Fuente: Expansión

Seamos serios, *España todavía no ve la luz al final del túnel… Seguimos endeudándonos, el ajuste bancario está muy lejos de terminar y los recortes que nos esperan en 2015 y 2016 nos meterán de nuevo en una severa recesión*. *El paro bajará sí, aunque será por un simple ajuste estadístico* (los inmigrantes se van; dónde antes sólo trabajaba uno ahora lo hacen dos… *No porque la economía incremente las horas laborales!*). 

Aunque de todas las pesadillas macro, aparte de la deuda y el paro, Rajoy tendrá que lidiar con el empeoramiento del sector inmobiliario. 

Es cierto que las familias van desapalancándose mes a mes, año tras año. La deuda financiera de los hogares españoles se sitúa actualmente en 750.000 millones de euros –el nivel más bajo desde 2006-. Es un buen dato, no lo voy a negar. Sin embargo la cuantía de los depósitos bancarios también cae y ahora sólo asciende a 685.000 millones de euros. La diferencia entre ambas magnitudes la cubren los bancos con financiación exterior y augura un largo periodo de restricción del crédito que impactará muy negativamente en el desarrollo económico. 

*De esos 750.000 millones, 600.000 pertenecen a los préstamos concedidos por la banca para la adquisición de vivienda. Esa suma sigue reduciéndose, pero coincide en el tiempo con una morosidad hipotecaria desbocada que amenaza de nuevo a los maltrechos balances de los bancos. En 2008 era sólo el 0’5%; a finales del 2010 llegó al 2’4; en 2012 escaló hasta el 4’5 y en diciembre de 2013 se situó en el 6’5 –récord histórico-. No sé cómo está ahora… Aunque a nadie se le escapa que en el clima actual de recortes y rebajas salariales la cifra va a empeorar. Si Irlanda es la pauta, la morosidad por este concepto escalará hasta el 18%. Sí, habéis oído bien…! Así que buena parte de esos 600.000 millones tendrán que ser provisionados por las entidades financieras. Ya veremos cómo… Luego tampoco ayuda al precio de la vivienda que la morosidad en el mercado del alquiler ronde el 18-19%. La verdad es que el panorama del sector es dantesco y estoy de acuerdo con Borja Mateo en que hay que olvidarse de los pisos hasta 2018. 
* 
La situación es muy preocupante. *España aguanta el tipo porque paga una miseria por su deuda –el menor interés en 200 años-*. Tendríamos que aprovechar el momento para reorganizar la administración territorial del Estado y coger un poco de aire. Pero desgraciadamente don Mariano no está por la labor… Lo fía todo a una recuperación económica que no tendrá demasiado recorrido. *El problema de fondo es que las finanzas internacionales están al borde del colapso. La brutal caída del Índice Báltico nos retrotrae a un mundo sin crecimiento económico real que se sostiene únicamente por las inyecciones de liquidez que proporcionan los Bancos Centrales a través de la flexibilización cuantitativa. El sistema financiero es muy vulnerable porque no puede encajar el encarecimiento del precio del dinero. Y señores… ¡La inflación ya está aquí!, ¡la estanflación ya está aquí! Diga lo que diga Yellen en Estados Unidos o Abe en Japón, la escalada de la inflación en ambos países me parece demasiado pronunciada y me apostaría varias cervezas a que está detrás de la reciente subida en el precio del oro*. 

Así que don Mariano: ¿qué vas a hacer? Y aunque ese desplome se retrase un par de años hasta después de las próximas elecciones generales: ¿qué vas a hacer? La recaudación fiscal no mejorará los ingresos del Estado, es demasiado inelástica; tampoco podremos seguir endeudándonos porque tenemos que cumplir con los objetivos de déficit público que nos marca Bruselas… Yo os digo lo que va a pasar. *Recurrirán a la hucha de las pensiones y luego, cuando esté casi a cero, las van a recortar. Y si no lo hacen, seguirán las recomendaciones del Bundesbank para los Estados miembros con riesgo de insolvencia; a saber, la creación de un impuesto extraordinario sobre el capital. Un impuesto a los ricos de este país. Gravarán con un 10% a todos los depósitos bancarios cuya cuantía sobrepase los 100.000€ por titular y cuenta*. La fórmula chipriota vino para quedarse.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

............................ ::::::::


----------



## boquiman (29 Jun 2014)

IBEX: A Meaningful Pullback Could Be In The Cards


----------



## boquiman (29 Jun 2014)

La mierda que deben tener los bancos debajo de la alfombra...
Deutsche Bank a la cabeza con casi un 25 % de pérdidas en 2014...
https://twitter.com/MktOutperform/status/482155567402999808/photo/1





Y de éste ya no hablamos... :fiufiu:
Banco Esprito Santo se desmenuza en manos de los bajistas


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jun 2014)

Pues nada, ya estamos aquí de vuelta. Por cierto, yo ya me registré en Rankia en estos dias aunque aún no he escrito por alli; estoy haciéndome con el foro  ¿quién de vosotros está por allí?


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues nada, ya estamos aquí de vuelta. Por cierto, yo ya me registré en Rankia en estos dias aunque aún no he escrito por alli; estoy haciéndome con el foro  ¿quién de vosotros está por allí?



Yo creo que también me voy a registrar próximamente. Le veo muy buena pinta.


----------



## egarenc (29 Jun 2014)

Calopez intentando arreglar el server, que no os engañe la mata de pelo 'Berlusconi style', es el injerto que se ha metido con lo que se ahorra en las inversiones para mejorar el sistema.







Espero que hayais aprovechado para oxigenar el 'celebro'


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

hay que elegir. bolsacafe o rankia como foro de emergencia. no hablo de pirarse.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y los zulos y adobados en londres ya crecen u 18,5% interanual.



Y si te digo que esta pasando lo mismo en Filipinas,Sudamerica,China,EEUU,Canada...

Fuerte subida de precio de vivienda hace temer burbuja inmobiliaria | ELESPECTADOR.COM

el precio de la vivienda en eeuu sigue subiendo aunque a un menor ritmo


Yo no se si llegara a España todo este dinero pero por ahí fuera la extrema liquidez esta causando estragos


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Hay que extremar el cuidado, el SP está sobrevaloradísimo.

Hasta ahora, Bobama ha sido un títete en manos de Wall Street cuyo principal objetivo ha sido realizar una transferencia de renta brutal desde la clase media hacia las manos fuertes.

No sólo así si no que también ha facilitado sucesivos QEs cuyo principal objetivo ha sido sobrevalorar los activos a los que tienen acceso las manos fuertes y que distribuirán a precio de oro hacia la declinante clase media.

No lo ha hecho nada mal. He did it.













*..... y la traca final. Sólo han mejorado las economías familiares principalmente de los condados en los que se desarrolla el fracking: Bakken, Barnett, Eagle Ford, un poco en Marcellus, ... y todo ello creado a base de deuda en un negocio ruinoso.*







Corred lo más lejos que podáis ::::::


----------



## docjones (29 Jun 2014)

Uff Uffff ya pensé que era problema de mi tapatalko. Que iluso que soy.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2014)

maldita sea he perdido privados .... y no le había hecho copia


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay que elegir. bolsacafe o rankia como foro de emergencia. no hablo de pirarse.



Convendría registrarse ahí si. Las explicaciones de actualización del servidor no son creíbles, y yo esperaría más "caídas" en las próximas semanas, y luego vayase usted a saber que...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

joder. se cae cada 2 x 3


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2014)

Excelente post el que ha puesto Bertok. Yo estaba esperando a que esto "abriera" de nuevo para postear dos gráficas, que además van al hilo de lo que comenta al final...

Aquí se suele criticar (y creo que con razón) el uso de logarítmicas... pero en casos como éste creo que está justificado...

*Comparativa entre Baltic Dry Index y SP500*








y por si no queda claro... *BDI/SPX*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2014)

Atman....es que el comercio ya no va en barco, va en teletransportadores…energize!!!!


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Excelente post el que ha puesto Bertok. Yo estaba esperando a que esto "abriera" de nuevo para postear dos gráficas, que además van al hilo de lo que comenta al final...
> 
> Aquí se suele criticar (y creo que con razón) el uso de logarítmicas... pero en casos como éste creo que está justificado...
> 
> ...



Es todo una filfa.

Crean liquidez infinita y QEs para mantener arriba el valor de los activos a la espera de que la plebe se lance a consumir ....... ¿pero ¿con qué? si los habéis arruinado hijos de puta.

Van a dejar el desplome del 2007 en una mera corrección.

Otro tema muy interesante: Durante las crisis, las empresas usanas han usado un 50% más de capital para la recompra de acciones (1,9 trillones americanos) que lo destinado a reparto de dividendos (1,3 trillones).

Son burbujas sanas que crea la Reserva Federal, se compra a tipos ridículos y que la rueda siga girando.

Anden con mucho cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2014)

Habría que coger esas recompras, y la situación de las autocarteras... Si esas acciones se han amortizado, vale. Si se mantienen en balance, compradas a estos precios... una vez que esto empieze a bajar... glub...!


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Es riqueza aparente pero no real.

Yo estaría muy sobreponderado en renta variable usana :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

logaritmico a grandes plazos es válido


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

A New Recession and a New World Devoid of Washington

*A New Recession and a New World Devoid of Washington’s Arrogance?
*
June 25, 2014. A final number for real US GDP growth in the first quarter of 2014 was released today. The number is not the 2.6% growth rate predicted by the know-nothing economists in January of this year. The number is a decline in GDP of -2.9 percent.

The negative growth rate of -2.9 percent is itself an understatement. This number was achieved by deflating nominal GDP with an understated measure of inflation. During the Clinton regime, the Boskin Commission rigged the inflation measure in order to cheat Social Security recipients out of their cost-of-living adjustments. Anyone who purchases food, fuel, or anything knows that inflation is much higher than the officially reported number.

It is possible that the drop in first quarter real GDP is three times the official number.

Regardless, the difference is large between the January forecast of +2.6 percent growth and the decline as of the end of March of -2.9 percent.

Any economist who is real and unpaid by Wall Street, the government, or the Establishment knew that the +2.6 percent forecast was a crock. Americans’ incomes have not grown except for the one percent, and the only credit growth is in student loans, as those many who cannot find jobs mistakenly turn to “education is the answer.” In an economy based on consumer demand, the absence of income and credit growth means no economic growth.

*The US economy cannot grow because corporations pushed by Wall Street have moved the US economy offshore. US manufactured products are made offshore*. Look at the labels on your clothes, your shoes, your eating and cooking utensils, your computers, whatever. US professional jobs such as software engineering have been moved offshore. An economy with an offshored economy is not an economy. All of this happened in full view, while well-paid free market shills declared that Americans were benefiting from giving America’s middle class jobs to China and India.

I have been exposing these lies for a decade or two, which is why I am no longer invited to speak at American universities or to American economic associations. Economists love the money that they receive for lying. A truth teller is the last thing that they want in their midst.

*An official decline of -2.9 percent in the first quarter implies a second quarter GDP decline. Two declines in a row is the definition of recession*.

Imagine the consequences of a recession. It means that years of unprecedented Quantitative Easing failed to revive the economy. It means that years of Keynesian fiscal deficits failed to revive the economy. Neither fiscal nor monetary policy worked. What then can revive the economy?

Nothing except to force the return of the economy that the anti-American corporations moved offshore.

This would require credible government. Unfortunately, the US government has been losing credibility since the second term of the Clinton regime. It has none left.

Today no one anywhere in the world believes the US government except the brain dead Americans who read and listen to the “mainstream media.” Washington’s propaganda dominates the minds of Americans, but produces laughter and scorn everywhere else.

The poor US economic outlook has brought America’s two largest business lobbies–the US Chamber of Commerce and the National Association of Manufacturers (or what is left of them) into conflict with the Obama regime’s threat of further sanctions against Russia.

According to Bloomberg News, beginning tomorrow (June 26), the business groups will run advertisements in the New York Times, Wall St Journal, and Washington Post opposing any further sanctions on Russia. The US business organizations say that the sanctions will harm their profits and result in layoffs of American workers.

Thus, America’s two largest business organizations, important sources of political campaign contributions, have finally added their voice to the voices of German, French, and Italian business.

Everyone, except the brainwashed American public, knows that the “crisis in Ukraine” is entirely the work of Washington. European and American businesses are asking: “why should our profits and our workers take hits in behalf of Washington’s propaganda against Russia.”

Obama has no answer. Perhaps his neocon scum, Victoria Nuland, Samantha Powers, and Susan Rice can come up with an answer. Obama can look to the New York Times, Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, and Weekly Standard to explain why millions of Americans and Europeans should suffer in order that Washington’s theft of Ukraine is not endangered.

Washington’s lies are catching up with Obama. German chancellor Merkel is Washington’s complete whore, but German industry is telling Washington’s whore that they value their business with Russia more than they value suffering in behalf of Washington’s empire. French businessmen are asking Hollande what he proposes to do with their unemployed workers if Holland goes along with Washington. Italian businesses are reminding that government, to the extent that Italy has one, that uncouth Americans have no tastes and that sanctions on Russia mean a hit to Italy’s most famous and best recognized economic sector–high style luxury products.

Dissent with Washington and Washington’s two-bit puppet rulers in Europe is spreading. The latest poll in Germany reveals that three-quarters of Germany’s population rejectpermanent NATO bases in Poland and the Baltic states. The former Czechoslovakia, currently Slovakia and the Czech Republic, although NATO members, have rejected NATO and American troops and bases on their territory. Recently, the Polish foreign minister said that pleasing Washington required giving free oral sex for nothing in return.

The strains that Washington’s morons are putting on NATO might break the organization apart. Pray that it does. NATO’s excuse for existence disappeared with the Soviet collapse 23 years ago. Yet, Washington has increased NATO far beyond the borders of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization. NATO now runs from the Baltics to Central Asia. In order to have a reason for NATO’s continued expensive operation, Washington has had to construct an enemy out of Russia.

Russia has no intention of being Washington’s or NATO’s enemy and has made that perfectly clear. But Washington’s military/security complex, which absorbs about $1 trillion annually of US hard-pressed taxpayers’ money, needs an excuse to keep the profits flowing.

Unfortunately the Washington morons picked a dangerous enemy. Russia is a nuclear armed power, a country of vast dimensions, and with a strategic alliance with China.

Only a government drowning in arrogance and hubris or a government run by psychopaths and sociopaths would pick such an enemy.

Russia’s President Vladimir Putin has pointed out to Europe that Washington’s policies in the Middle East and Libya are not merely total failures but also devastatingly harmful to Europe and Russia. The fools in Washington have removed the governments that suppressed the jihadists. Now the violent jihadists are unleashed. In the Middle East the jihadists are at work remaking the artificial boundaries set by the British and French in the aftermath of World War I.

Europe, Russia and China have Muslim populations and now must worry if the violence that Washington has unleashed will bring destabilization to regions of Europe, Russia and China.

No one anywhere in the world has any reason to love Washington. Least of all Americans, who are being bled dry in order that Washington can parade military force around the world. Obama’s approval rating is a dismal 41 percent and no one wants Obama to remain in office once his second term is complete. In contrast, two-thirds of the Russian population want Putin to remain president after 2018.

In March the poling agency, Public Opinion Research Center, released a report that Putin’s approval rating stood at 76 percent despite the agitation against him by the US financed Russian NGOs, hundreds of fifth column institutions that Washington established in Russia during the past two decades.

On top of US political troubles, the US dollar is in trouble. *The dollar is kept afloat by rigged financial markets and Washington’s pressure on its vassal states to support the dollar’s value by printing their own currencies and purchasing dollars. In order to keep the dollar afloat, much of the world will be inflated*. When people finally catch on and rush into gold, the Chinese will have it all.

Sergey Glazyev, an adviser to President Putin, has told the Russian president than only an anti-dollar alliance that crashes the US dollar can halt Washington’s aggression. That has long been my opinion. There can be no peace as long as Washington can print more money with which to finance more wars.

As the Chinese government stated, it is time to “de-Americanize the world.” Washington’s leadership has totally failed the world, producing nothing but lies, violence, death, and the promise of more violence. America is exceptional only in the fact that Washington has, without remorse, destroyed in whole or part seven countries in the new 21st century. *Unless Washington is replaced with more humane leadership, life on earth has no future*.


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> logaritmico a grandes plazos es válido



En un mundobinflscionario como el nyestro deberias usar siempre una escala logaritmica. Recordad que la base que toneis no es importante, el cambio de base en el logaritmo se transforma en una mera dilatación en el gráfico. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Muy recomendable

Reforma fiscal y explosión inflacionaria - Economía Directa 28-06-2014 en mp3 (28/06 a las 10:15:58) 01:01:31 3264605 - iVoox


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Jun 2014)

SP500 BUYBACKS+DIVIDENDS | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

La compra de autocartera en mínimos de 7 trimestres, y lo que esto conlleva.
Corrección inminente? Opiniones?


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2014)

Testosterone Pit - Home - Last Time Lenders Did This, They Triggered The Financial Crisis

During the first quarter, 3.7 million credit cards were issued to subprime borrowers, up a head-scratching 39% from a year earlier, and the most since 2008. A third of all cards issued were subprime, also the most since 2008, according to Equifax. That was the glorious year when “subprime” transitioned from industry jargon to common word. It had become an essential component of the Financial Crisis.


----------



## tarrito (29 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Muy recomendable
> 
> Reforma fiscal y explosión inflacionaria - Economía Directa 28-06-2014 en mp3 (28/06 a las 10:15:58) 01:01:31 3264605 - iVoox



El Vórtice Radio

supongo que los conoces ... pero por si acaso 

también está en el ivoox "vortice"


----------



## Tono (29 Jun 2014)

El tema de la enorme compra de autocartera en el SP lo comenté hace unos días.
Empresas como la querida IBM de Chinito gastaron en ella más que en CAPEX
8000M en acciones/1000M en CAPEX



> Take IBM, for example. In Q1, 2014, Big Blue spent $8 billion on share buybacks and $1 billion on capital expenditure (stuff like upgrading buildings and equipment).









Guess Who Bought the Most Shares in Q1

En el enlace explican lo fácil que es engordar el precio de una acción con el crédito a interés 0 para aquellas empresas que tiene acceso a la FED.



atman dijo:


> Habría que coger esas recompras, y la situación de las autocarteras... Si esas acciones se han amortizado, vale. Si se mantienen en balance, compradas a estos precios... una vez que esto empieze a bajar... glub...!



Incluso aunque amortizaran podría ser un problema. El menor número de acciones puede mejorar el BPA de forma artificial, aunque la empresa esté ganado menos o simplemente estancada en su negocio.

Por el lado bueno, está el hecho de que las empresas hayan aprovechado la subida de sus acciones para capitalizarse mediante compra barata/venta cara.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2014)

Tono las recompras de acciones son la forma mas rentable de remunerar a los accionistas, tanto por el interés compuesto como por temas fiscales.No confundais la autocartera europea con la recompra de acciones de empresas americanas, no es lo mismo.


----------



## Tono (29 Jun 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tono las recompras de acciones son la forma mas rentable de remunerar a los accionistas, tanto por el interés compuesto como por temas fiscales



No me cabe duda. Perooo... todo tiene su trampa. Tanto por exceso como por defecto. 
Un ejemplo sería el que digo, una empresa como IBM puede mejorar su BPA mediante recompra y amortización, aunque su negocio no funcione. Y al mismo tiempo sube el valor de la acción: al retener acciones en autocartera puede alterar el equilibrio oferta/demanda para subir artificialmente el precio del valor.

es un hablar por hablar, vaya, que mezclar números, así en general, de índices al completo con empresas en particular son cosas muy distintas. Ahí es donde las gacelas debemos saber separar el grano de la paja 

pd: efectivamente, en Europa el límite de acciones máximo en autocartera está regulado.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No me cabe duda. Perooo... todo tiene su trampa. Tanto por exceso como por defecto.
> Un ejemplo sería el que digo, una empresa como IBM puede mejorar su BPA mediante recompra y amortización, aunque su negocio no funcione. Y al mismo tiempo sube el valor de la acción: al retener acciones en autocartera puede alterar el equilibrio oferta/demanda para subir artificialmente el precio del valor.
> 
> es un hablar por hablar, vaya, que mezclar números, así en general, de índices al completo con empresas en particular son cosas muy distintas. Ahí es donde las gacelas debemos saber separar el grano de la paja
> ...



siempre que sea con free cash flow no es ninguna trampa ,es el mejor negocio para los accionistas, la prueba mas clara la tienes en berkishare, varias décadas recomprando acciones y ya esta a casi 200.000$ la accion.En IBM se ve muy bien, descargate el informe anual del año 2000 y compara el precio de la acción y la capitalización con los datos que aparecen en el informe del 2011, ya veras que sorpresa te llevas.Y lo mismo con philip morris. En USA las recompras estan muy acotadas a lo aprobado en las juntas generales de accionistas, de hecho allí no es como aquí que hay autocartera y que rara vez se amortiza,las acciones que se compran por normal general son amortizadas, vamos que desaparecen generándose muchísimo valor a lp para los accionistas.El problema Tono viene cuando una empresa con un negocio en caída libre se dedica a pedir créditos para recomprar acciones, en ese caso si que pasa lo que dices.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> El Vórtice Radio
> 
> supongo que los conoces ... pero por si acaso
> 
> también está en el ivoox "vortice"



Gracias, no lo conocía.

Voy a reventar de hapocalisis ::::::


----------



## tarrito (29 Jun 2014)

aaiiii que me LoL

'Gazapo' en la televisión siria: dan como urgente el atentado que desencandenó la Gran Guerra - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2014)

Sí, somos la alegría de la huerta...

Crushing The Q2 "Recovery" Dream In 1 Simple Chart | Zero Hedge

Ya saben que yo a estos no les tengo un aprecio así comoooo... pero cuando tienen razón, tienen razón o, yo al menos, no le encuentro objeciones esta vez...


----------



## Krim (29 Jun 2014)

Tanto onanismo bajista en burbuja me hace pensar en fortisimas subidas para Julio .

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (29 Jun 2014)

esto es inestable

---------- Post added 29-jun-2014 at 15:36 ----------

Las recompras se secarn, exacerbando el prximo mercado bajista
Consideraciones sobre el apocalipsis
¿Por qué se ha desplomado el volumen de operaciones?


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2014)

Ane, que es inestable burbuja o los mercados? Explicate.


----------



## juan35 (30 Jun 2014)

Calopez me tienes hasta los cojonesssss.

No se puede entrar 3 veces seguidas al foro sin que salga el mensaje:

"El servidor está muy ocupado en este momento. Por favor intenta de nuevo más tarde."

Menos mal que nuestro lider:

Carlos Fco. López

Actual
Consejero en Civeta Investments
CEO, CIO, ETC... en Netknow SL (Ahorro.net, burbuja.info y euribor.com.es)
Anterior
Marketing Manager en Yahoo!
eMarketing en Oracle
Marketing en Global Estrategias
ver todo
Educación
ESIC: Business & Marketing School
CESMA

Calopez, menos mal que tienes estudios......

Como:

Annie Bottle "Relaxing cup of café con leche in Plaza Mayor"

Spain is Different


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

el puto foro


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2014)

guanos dias tolais, como llevais el monillo Mariconsones.


----------



## peseteuro (30 Jun 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Tanto onanismo bajista en burbuja me hace pensar en fortisimas subidas para Julio .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk





Hace pocos meses por los 9000 y pico argumentabamos lo mismo pero a la baja porque todos los comentarios eran alcistas, y mira donde hemos llegado 2000 puntos más de alcismo.

Yo voto por una bajada de momento a los 10500 y luego ya veremos.


----------



## amago45 (30 Jun 2014)

Siemprealcismo ...
Evolución a 1 año del SP500 después de los peores anuncios del PIB americano ...


----------



## Tono (30 Jun 2014)

Buenos días.

Curiosa la tabla, Amago.

Yo personalmente sigo alcista. Tiene que venir una corrección fuertecita, me parece que se está ya en ello. Nada importante, algo que salte unos cuantos SL para que los leoncios y los brókers se lleven unos cuantos miles de millones para gastar en vacaciones. 
Y luego un lateral con sus montañas rusas y sus tormentas veraniegas de guano.

Salvo que nos sobrevuele un cisne negro, no veo problema. Tendría que ser algo tan gordo que nos devuelva a la era del carbón o algo así.:rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias tolais, como llevais el monillo Mariconsones.



Se ha hecho duro.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

buenos dias
yo recuerdo por si interesa que compre creo que el miércoles, en medio del ataque al foro, (más) ence+duro, para pocos dias. y el viernes ebro para lo mismo.

y mantengo natras y montebalitos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

vamos a jugar al cierra gap , vamos que no lo cerramos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> buenos dias
> yo recuerdo por si interesa que compre creo que el miércoles, en medio del ataque al foro, (más) ence+duro, para pocos dias. y el viernes ebro para lo mismo.
> 
> y mantengo natras y montebalitos



Lo de Ence estuve apunto, pero no me atrevo. Tengo miedo. Tengo ya demasiados chicharros....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2014)

Cerramos largos en 10970 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> vamos a jugar al cierra gap , vamos que no lo cerramos



la de los 10.700 para hoy fin de mes, está complicado :ouch:

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 01:14 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos en 10970 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:



en mi cutresistema me da que mañana hacemos un "massimo" más alto que el de hoy y que el de pasadomañana (+-1); y el 4 de julio,ó 7 de julio el mínimo de esta onda


los dias cercanos al 4 de julio son siemprealcistilla en usa, jato


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jun 2014)

> Koplowitz, Abelló y Santander acuden a la ampliación de capital de Ezentis
> 
> Leer más: Koplowitz, Abelló y Santander acuden a la ampliación de capital de Ezentis - elEconomista.es Koplowitz, Abelló y Santander acuden a la ampliación de capital de Ezentis - elEconomista.es



¡Vamos, oño, subanme esas EZEs.!

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 07:19 ----------

Por cierto, el openbank no me funciona. Si se hunde el mundo ahora no puedo vender mis acciones. HDP. Parece que usan el mismo servidor que Calopez....


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

vestas +5%
gamesa subiendo

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 01:52 ----------

dax +0,5%
ralph -0,3%



radar para cementos y rovi


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Jun 2014)

Pruebo un trade en gowex....


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jun 2014)

Bueno,

Pues después del supergatillazo de calvopez la vida sigue igual:

Mis enagases, Bmeses y viscofanes parriba al trote cochinero.

Mis cafs y mis carbures más paradas que el foro.

Mis gowex en modo foro tro lls.

Y las Natras que parece que se envalentonan a pesar del guano. A ver si esta es la buena.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Jun 2014)

Segun lei en morningstar las plusvis el año que viene vuelven a tributar segun ganancia y no periodo


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jun 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pruebo un trade en gowex....




No soy amigo de estos movimientos ni me sobra la pasta para hacerlo, pero por lo que sigo la acción y lo poco que se es un buen intento de trade.

El 19,50 en el que está lleva un par de semanitas siendo resistencia y el viernes se aprobó incrementar autocartera, osease que lo más normal es que te salga bien.

Suerte!


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

pedazo trollada ha hecho o hace Cementos

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 02:26 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Pues después del supergatillazo de calvopez la vida sigue igual:
> 
> ...





supongo que leiste lo de la fusion?




tubacex también tienta, doble suelo en 3,66 y hoy ahora mismo otra vez...
pero vamos a esperar ::


----------



## James Bond (30 Jun 2014)

¿Es hora de ponerse corto en el SP500? Estoy por entrar con to lo gordo en un ETF inverso del SP500 y otro ETF sobre el precio del oro.

Eso si primero esperare a que toque los 2000 porque los tocará...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Es hora de ponerse corto en el SP500? Estoy por entrar con to lo gordo en un ETF inverso del SP500 y otro ETF sobre el precio del oro.
> 
> Eso si primero esperare a que toque los 2000 porque los tocará...



el ibex aún no ha hecho mínimos más bajos que lo de la semana pasada.

y días cercanos al 4 de julio son alcistillas, aunque claro, si tiras justo el dow un par de puntos % igual la gente vende creyendo que si cae esos días es que llega la corrección, y luego le meten el arreón definitivo ::


----------



## James Bond (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el ibex aún no ha hecho mínimos más bajos que lo de la semana pasada.
> 
> y días cercanos al 4 de julio son alcistillas, aunque claro, si tiras justo el dow un par de puntos % igual la gente vende creyendo que si cae esos días es que llega la corrección, y luego le meten el arreón definitivo ::



Hablamos del SP500 no del Ibex.

Tengo el dedo preparado, soy consciente de lo del 4 de julio, así que puedo esperar unos días, semanas o meses ::. Pero el chiringuito no se cuanto tiempo lo van a aguantar y quiero aprovechar la bajada.

Mi intención cuando llegue el momento es vender todo lo que tengo ahora y pasarme al siguiente modelo: ETF inverso SP500, ETF Bullion Vault (Oro) y ETF Renta fija bonos AAA. 60%-10%-30% respectivamente. 

Cuando dentro de un par de unos años vuelvan las subidas cambiar el ETF inverso por uno normal pero esta vez goblal.

Al final he llegado a la conclusión que es mejor pasarse a indexados que andar tradeando con acciones, a la larga la relación riegos/ganancia es mucho mejor, al menos para mi.

Un saludo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2014)

cerramos cortos en 10900 y abrimos larguitos :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2014)

compro espiritu santo, el banco quebrado que dicen algunos.

y las santander que ya han bajado un 3% desde gap de agotamiento alcista ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pedazo trollada ha hecho o hace Cementos
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 02:26 ----------
> 
> ...





¿Qué fusión? :8:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos en 10900 y abrimos larguitos :Baile:



como no lleguemos a 10950 en la próxima hora, yo los cerraba, por precaución ::

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 03:17 ----------







los famosos 4,90 en duro felguera
vamos a ver si los rompe entre hoy y mañana y nos disparamos


las manos fuertes parece que entran en diario y semanal por fin:


----------



## Topongo (30 Jun 2014)

Saludos foristas aqui anfo ennplan jato tajado perdido en el alarde de irun vacaciones y eso ...aun asi enagas de mi vida!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Qué fusión? :8:



Natraceutical y el Laboratorio Reig Jofre aprueban su fusión

y ahora mismo:
El segundo accionista de Natraceutical se marcha en desacuerdo con la fusión - elEconomista.es

El empresario riojano Félix Revuelta, segundo accionista de Natraceutical con un 7,67%, renunció el pasado mes de mayo a su puesto en el consejo de administración de la farmacéutica valenciana porque, según explicó en su día a elEconomista, no estaba de acuerdo "con una decisión estratégica que se iba a tomar" en la compañía, que no desveló.

Tras anunciarse el pasado jueves la venta de Natraceutical a la compañía catalana Laboratorio Reig Jofre (LRJ) mediante una fusión entre ambas, el propietario de Kiluva, Naturhouse y el CD Logroñés ha confirmado que ese fue "uno de los motivos" por los que decidió marcharse de la empresa en la que entró como accionista en 2008. Y ha explicado los motivos por los que no está de acuerdo con la operación.

"Casi no tiene sinergias"

Según Revuelta, la operación "casi no tiene sinergias" y para Natraceutical no es beneficiosa, ya que "gana mucho más dinero" que la empresa catalana. Al objetarle que la ecuación de canje la habrán realizado expertos independientes, responde que, en su opinión, se ha valorado demasiado el aspecto industrial. "No me gusta, es mi visión personal, yo veo un riesgo industrial", afirma, y razona que "las grandes farmacéuticas se están yendo a fabricar a Asia o a donde sea más barato y Reig Jofre tiene tres fábricas con más de 500 empleados". Según el empresario riojano, "en este sector lo que hay que tener es tecnología, no fábricas".

*Revuelta no podía vender sus acciones antes del anuncio, para no incurrir en uso de información privilegiada, pero a partir de ahora las irá colocando en bolsa, antes o después de la fusión, "sin prisa, según la cotización", anuncia.* Las acciones de Natraceutical subieron un 4,15% el pasado viernes, tras anunciarse la fusión.

*El acuerdo de fusión es, en realidad, una adquisición de Natraceutical por parte de LRJ, *aunque formalmente será la valenciana, que cotiza en el Mercado Continuo, la que absorberá a LRJ. A continuación, Natraceutical cambiará su nombre por Laboratorio Reig Jofre y trasladará su domicilio social a Sant Joan Despí (Barcelona), sede actual del grupo catalán. El protocolo de fusión está firmado por Natraceutical y LRJ y por sus respectivos accionistas de control: Natra, que posee el 50% de su filial, y Reig Jofre Investments, accionista único de LRJ, cuyos accionistas son seis miembros de la familia Reig. Tras la fusión, el capital estará controlado en un 74% por Reig Jofre Investments, mientras que Natra tendrá un 13% y el resto de accionistas de Natraceutical un 17,01%.
Pide no lanzar una opa

*La operación está supeditada a que la CNMV exima a LRJ de lanzar una opa sobre el 100 por cien de Natraceutical*. Si se autoriza, los firmantes se comprometen a vender títulos o ampliar capital, de manera que el capital flotante en bolsa se eleve del 13% que habrá tras la fusión a un mínimo del 25%. Para el canje de acciones, Natraceutical ampliará capital en 93,6 millones de euros. En cuanto al nuevo consejo de administración, estará formado por cinco independientes, tres representantes de LRJ y uno de Natra.

Leer más: El segundo accionista de Natraceutical se marcha en desacuerdo con la fusión - elEconomista.es El segundo accionista de Natraceutical se marcha en desacuerdo con la fusión - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2014)

alguien me puede explicar porque no vendi las santander en máximos?????????he perdido 2000€ ya.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh era un puto doble techo con gap de agotamiento y divergenciasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## rufus (30 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> alguien me puede explicar porque no vendi las santander en máximos?????????he perdido 2000€ ya.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh era un puto doble techo con gap de agotamiento y divergenciasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Donde cree usted que pararan la caida las SAN?


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro espiritu santo, el banco quebrado que dicen algunos.
> 
> y las santander que ya han bajado un 3% desde gap de agotamiento alcista ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Pues la del Espiritu Santo puede no ser mala.

¿Cómo ven las Popular por aquí? RSI marca sobreventa. Aunque claro, con este guano de fin de mes, casi todo está en sobreventa (p.e. Sacyr tb, aunque menos).


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

rsi 33 para el pop, aun no es sobreventa


----------



## amago45 (30 Jun 2014)

será la espoleta ??? ???

La Comisión Europea ha anunciado este lunes que ha dado luz verde a una ayuda de 1.686 millones de euros (3.300 millones de levas) del Gobierno de Bulgaria al sistema bancario del país balcánico, al considerarla compatible con las normas de competencia comunitarias.

La decisión de Bruselas llega después de que Bulgaria le solicitase este domingo autorización para ofrecer una línea de crédito de 3.300 millones de levas al sistema bancario "para responder a ataques especulativos sucedidos la semana pasada", según se recoge en el comunicado difundido por la Comisión.






Colas delante de una sucursal del tercer banco de Bulgaria el pasado viernes.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> rsi 33 para el pop, aun no es sobreventa



Las vi ayer rondando la sobreventa, y con la bajada de hoy asumí que bajarían ya de 30. En realidad no tengo tiempo real en el prorealtime 8:

Aun así, cómo lo véis? Por supuesto esperar una velita verde mañana o pasado sería lo suyo para no saltar sin paracaídas...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Las vi ayer rondando la sobreventa, y con la bajada de hoy asumí que bajarían ya de 30. En realidad no tengo tiempo real en el prorealtime 8:
> 
> Aun así, cómo lo véis? Por supuesto esperar una velita verde mañana o pasado sería lo suyo para no saltar sin paracaídas...



investing te da:

Gráfico de Acciones de Banco Popular | Gráfico Avanzado de POP | Gráfico Banco Popular

elige diario
elige: estudios
elige: rsi

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 04:15 ----------

inditex y ferrovial no ayudan a ponerse rojo al ibex

por descontado, las que pagan dividendo en breve, iber+enagas no contamos con ellas




GOWEX La junta de accionistas aprueba la recompra de 7,1 millones de acciones

Por técnico

En el corto plazo se encuentra sobre la directriz alcista desde mínimos, mientras esta no sea perforada mantenemos el objetivo de alcanzar la resistencia en 22,80€.

Por abajo el 1º soporte se sitúa en 19,50€ y el siguiente en 18,30€.

A partir del lunes esperamos que GOWEX tenga mayor estabilidad gracias a la recompra de acciones.




jugamos con los mínimos de la semana pasada.... 10890...
si los perforamos, guaneamos


edito, en 10880 tenemos un pequeño soporte de una directriz intermedia, a ver lo que dura


----------



## erpako (30 Jun 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> será la espoleta ??? ???
> 
> La Comisión Europea ha anunciado este lunes que ha dado luz verde a una ayuda de 1.686 millones de euros (3.300 millones de levas) del Gobierno de Bulgaria al sistema bancario del país balcánico, al considerarla compatible con las normas de competencia comunitarias.
> 
> ...



Pregunta: ¿Quiénes son los principales acreedores de los bancos búlgaros?.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Quiénes son los principales acreedores de los bancos búlgaros?.



las actrices porno búlgaras?













rsi 43-44 sería el objetivo de caída de ese HCH, quicir, sobre los 10800


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Jun 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Quiénes son los principales acreedores de los bancos búlgaros?.



En la cola hay 2/ gachises con muu buena pinta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Donde cree usted que pararan la caida las SAN?


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Donde cree usted que pararan la caida las SAN?



pues nose, que tonto fui de no salirme en máximos, cerre largos en ibex pero no las santander......

un euro por acción por lo menos


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

sobre Bulgaria
cuidado
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-40-de-banca-europea-problemas-segun-eba.html
www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...s-acusan-a-entidades-de-morosidad-oculta.html


----------



## Rodrigo (30 Jun 2014)

Bestinver seguia dentro de Portugal Telecom?

Hoy -4,5%


----------



## erpako (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las actrices porno búlgaras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayores inversones en Bugaria

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 13:30 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> las actrices porno búlgaras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayores inversores en Bugaria

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 13:32 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> las actrices porno búlgaras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayores inversores en Bugaria


----------



## amago45 (30 Jun 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Quiénes son los principales acreedores de los bancos búlgaros?.



Banca alemana ??? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## rufus (30 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues nose, que tonto fui de no salirme en máximos, cerre largos en ibex pero no las santander......
> 
> un euro por acción por lo menos



A Menos de 7?pero a meses vista no? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2014)

rufus dijo:


> A Menos de 7?pero a meses vista no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



1-2 meses...6.24


----------



## rufus (30 Jun 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 1-2 meses...6.24



Minimos anuales? ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Jun 2014)

para que se entretengan mientras esperan la hecatombe bursátil... 

algun dia, acertaran. ::

[youtube]Lehc0P0s-d8[/youtube]

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 15:09 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> sobre Bulgaria
> cuidado
> 
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...s-acusan-a-entidades-de-morosidad-oculta.html



¿Morosidad oculta? 







a estos en vez de darles estrellas michelin, hay que darles ostias hasta que vean las estrellas.


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

En la lista de mayores inversores en Bulgaria pone que SAP es griega...

Al búlgaro le va el vicio...


Por cierto, y ya que estamos, vuelvo como mi mantra: SAN a 3 euros!!


Noticias:

CAF ha conseguido el contrato para fabricar 28 trenes para el metro de Bilbao.

Y digo yo... ande los van a meter??? No sé... será que finalmente se han decidido a alargar la linea 3 del Metro hasta Logroño???


----------



## Hannibal (30 Jun 2014)

Dedicado a Bertok, supongo que da para hilo propio... y más si tenemos en cuenta el post de debajo que ya puse no hace mucho

China quiere una nueva megalópolis de 100 millones de habitantes alrededor de Pekín - elEconomista.es

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/544474-china-consumido-3-anos-mas-cemento-que-eeuu-ultimos-100-a.html#post11832278

Sobre lo demás, Galifrey ya ha definido perfectamente mi situación con las BMEs y las gowex...


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

Mal PMI... glub!


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

lo de CAF y el metro de bilbao estaba más que descontado 


ebros, hoy tocaba pasarlo mal, se supone que mañana mejor, vamos a ver, que pase y suba poco a poco unos días

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 07:52 ----------




atman dijo:


> Mal PMI... glub!



Lunes negro para la recuperacin: 4 indicadores muestran que la mejora no llega





inversionista en bulgaria: 
PIREOSBANK Greece finance



les toca todas


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dedicado a Bertok, supongo que da para hilo propio... y más si tenemos en cuenta el post de debajo que ya puse no hace mucho
> 
> China quiere una nueva megalópolis de 100 millones de habitantes alrededor de Pekín - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



China con su burbuja, sigue siendo más sano que Occidente.

La filfa usana es eso y ya lo sabe todo el mundo. Llegará un momento que respecto al dólar será un "maricón el último".

España está destrozada, muerta y enterrada. La losa de la deuda no dejará crecer al país, siendo necesaria más de una década de desapalancamiento.

Que nadie se engañe y que haga las cuentas del Reino de España sin el incremento de la deuda en los 2 últimos años.

Nos vamos a reir un rato


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

vela martillaco parece...
y si máñana toca máximos más altos que los de hoy y que los de pasado, pinta que vamos más abajo

salvo arreón gordo mañana de un 3-4% que no creo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

Sorry, But It's Time To Remind You About The Possibility Of A Stock Market Crash


The stock market has had another good year so far.
Despite concerns about high prices (from people like me), stocks have meandered higher over the past 6 months. And they are now, once again, setting new all-time highs.

That's good for me, because I own stocks. But I'm not expecting this performance to continue.

In fact, the higher stocks move, the more concerned I get about a day (or days) of reckoning. Why? Because the higher stocks move, the farther their prices get farther away from the long-term average. This doesn't mean the market will crash anytime soon — or ever. But it does mean that, unless it's "different this time," stocks are likely to perform very poorly from this level over the next 7-10 years. 

And it's not just price that concerns me.

There are three basic reasons I think future stock performance will be lousy:

Stocks are very expensive
Corporate profit margins are still near record highs
The Fed is now tightening




Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/stock-market-crash-2014-6#ixzz368EmJtWD


Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/stock-market-crash-2014-6#ixzz368DXisqB

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

parece que un chicharro mítico vuelve a cotizar

Dogi





y ojito con esta noticia para los plus-valientes:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-a-compraventa-de-vivienda-desde-2015-a.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jun 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que un chicharro mítico vuelve a cotizar
> 
> Dogi



¿Droghi?::

Las arcelores como siempre. Que hdgp...


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jun 2014)

Caf lleva ya tres contratillos nuevos y no reacciona, supongo que la sombra de maduro y la revolución de la revolución que le exigen desde dentro sus propios podemitas crea demasiada incertidumbre.

Estoy por verderlas con perdidas y meterselo a saco a enagas, que con lo que me de de dividendo extra me compensa más o menos.

Aunque ya estoy hasta las narices de vender en rojo. Es curioso el efecto psicológico: hasta ahora no me ha dado ningún reparo vender en rojo mis grandes pardilladas (inditex mal entrado, carbures mal entrado, fcel borracho...), pero me temo que me va a costar muchíiiiisimo ser capaz de vender en verde. Y voy a largo y eso, pero joder, ¡yo quiero que me suban las empresas que me quiero quitar de encima, no las que quiero acumular mas! (wisful zinkin le llaman a esto, no?).

Y por otro lado, si me decido a quitar lastre, entre natra y caf da la impresión que la cosa del chocolate pinta algo mejor que los trenecitos filoetarras, ¿no?


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

Joer... todos cortos???? 

Sólo falta que se ponga corto el gato para terminar de fastidiar el tinglado... grr...


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Jun 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer... todos cortos????
> 
> Sólo falta que se ponga corto el gato para terminar de fastidiar el tinglado... grr...



¿Cortos con el SP en 1962 again?

ienso:


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Cortos con el SP en 1962 again?
> 
> ienso:



Pues eso... ahora sí que nos vamos hasta el objetivo que nos puso usted... 
egggg que no hay manera... ni con dinamita baja esto...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2014)

SP testeando el 1963(c)......... 
y el ibex muerto


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Jun 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> SP testeando el 1963(c).........
> y el ibex muerto



Ya lo dijo paquito, matan al IBEX, que está en zonas de resistencia fuerte (según sus propios cálculos) y el SP alcanzando objetivos. Ahora mismo hay una descorrelación en CP bastante evidente.

Divergencias apareciendo.

De todas formas está costando superar esta zona, no se mueve el dinero con tanta alegría.

Se mueve el árbol.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Jun 2014)

Petardazo de BME que lidera las subidas. Por cierto, yo la veo en 36 de nuevo en 2 semanas... ahí queda eso.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2014)

MM debido a los problemas de foro he perdido el privado para ver las zonas de negociación visualmente tengo que abrir un gráfico de 6 meses a 15 minutos y observando las "fugas" de volumen 
¿es correcto?
gracias


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

A ver, he borrado el comentario de antes... porque no me gustó nada como lo puse.

Hay otra amenaza más que puede mover el tema y mucho...

El actual rey de Aradia Saudí, Abdulá, de 90 años... debe de estar en las últimas. El problema es que su actual heredero, Salman, de 78,... tampoco debe de estar muy bien... Si a eso unidos todas las tensiones que se han ido tapando en la casa Saud y entre otras facciones del país (a sangre y fuego básicamente). Cualquier mínimo atisbo de debilidad, incertidumbre, confusión.... unido al clima que hay en la zona... puede ser la gota que rebose el vaso y desencadene un conflicto más-que-regional.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, para todos los bajistas: World investors see rates staying low and put faith in stocks: Reuters poll - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2014)

e pringaos, habéis visto blackberry? esa si sube, y un 40% que le queda.

es que soy el puto amooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2014)

Que belleza al cierre


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Jun 2014)

Este no era el que decía Paquito que vendía el anillo de no se que familiar?
El puto amo

::

Exactamente.. que hdp el Fran

::::
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11806659-post1790.html

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 17:47 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> MM debido a los problemas de foro he perdido el privado para ver las zonas de negociación visualmente tengo que abrir un gráfico de 6 meses a 15 minutos y observando las "fugas" de volumen
> ¿es correcto?
> gracias



Pero hombre, eso era un "secretillo" entre nosotros. :8: Espero que no le de por contar también lo del cuarto oscuro. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Este no era el que decía Paquito que vendía el anillo de no se que familiar?
> El puto amo
> 
> ::
> ...



Venga Bórrenlo, bórrenlo, que los que teníamos que leerlo ya lo hemos leído...


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2014)

Disparáis con bazooka :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Jun 2014)

Les dejo, a ver si pillamos algún pardillo.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo, a ver si pillamos algún *pardillo*.



Me llamaba?


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2014)

marketmaker dijo:


> este no era el que decía paquito que vendía el anillo de no se que familiar?
> El puto amo
> 
> ::
> ...



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 18:44 ----------

oh si pandoro ..... .MM


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jun 2014)

Se cae el foro, aparece mm, pero es verano y no aparece por aqui ni dios
. Mañana entrada para los nietos de mis nietos en enagas, ya llevo unas poquitas

p.d anillo verde madrileño en menos de 2,5 horas, sin trampas, a este ritmo despues del verano sere mas rapido que pandoro muhahaha


p.d edito quiero decir 2 horas 50 minutos, a ver si van a creer que voy volando


----------



## Galifrey (30 Jun 2014)

Igual está descontao y eso con las subidas de los últimos días, pero a enagás le acaban de adjudicar un megacontrato:

Enags y Odebrecht construirn un gasoducto en Per por 4.000 millones


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

en subasta y final tiran prisa y suben vocento


ence se pone peligrosa si mañana no reacciona, puerta
y duro mañana debería marcar máximos, como el ibex

natra y ebro poco a poco, lo mismo que montebalito de momento


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2014)

Esto se mueve menos que el barco de chanquete...

¿vamos a cerrar por... tercera,?? cuarta?? vez en los 1962...???


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

vaya robo a Nigeria no?


----------



## Xiux (30 Jun 2014)

VJET dandome cada dia alegrias desde 16,25

Vamos !!!!

Donde se dará la vuelta? N.P.I.


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Jun 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> VJET dandome cada dia alegrias desde 16,25
> 
> Vamos !!!!
> 
> Donde se dará la vuelta? N.P.I.



El que la sigue la consigue:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

ebro se ha torcido mucho en indicadores con lo de hoy, pese a minimizar, aunque la han tirado a la directriz... pinta en semanal un triangulo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2014)

Rojas tardes,

pues a mi me dijo el señor leoncio que mirara los graficos en timeframe horario junto con Pandoro, y que segun se pusiera el mango ya sabria lo que me iba a pasar.

Tengo una entrada en amazon, pequeña, y nada mas. Don cuentanos algo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

1_2_3 de julio
id4 es fiesta no?

a qué esperan usanos para 1974? o una excusa para tirar? en breve salen resultados trimestrales.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya lo dijo paquito, matan al IBEX, que está en zonas de resistencia fuerte (según sus propios cálculos) y el SP alcanzando objetivos. Ahora mismo hay una descorrelación en CP bastante evidente.
> 
> Divergencias apareciendo.
> 
> ...



Tengan piedad del que ha sido y es uno de los indices mas carismaticos del otrora gran imperio. Un dia el ibex coronara los 50.000 puntos, probablemente cuando Matty Powah se haga con el control del mundo audiovisual por completo.

Pobre Ibex, siempre nos quedara Frankfurt.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojas tardes,
> 
> pues a mi me dijo el señor leoncio que mirara los graficos en timeframe horario junto con Pandoro, y que segun se pusiera el mango ya sabria lo que me iba a pasar.
> 
> Tengo una entrada en amazon, pequeña, y nada mas. Don cuentanos algo.



Pues que disir???

pedazo de finde que me he pegado...






Y que por bendiciones de la deflación, las latas de birra vienen ya con 37,5cl!!!!!

(te miro eso)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jun 2014)

Señores que en q1`14 estamos rozando los 29 en esta bonita grafica.

S&P 500 Earnings Per Share.

Vamos a ver si hacemos el favor de subir AMAZON, pero es que no han visto las cosas tan chulas que se pueden comprar. Hasta esto:
Con esta funda, la relación con tu tablet nunca volverá a ser la misma

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 21:45 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que disir???
> 
> pedazo de finde que me he pegado...
> 
> ...



Ande es eso?


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores que en q1`14 estamos rozando los 29 en esta bonita grafica.
> 
> S&P 500 Earnings Per Share.
> 
> ...



Cazorla??ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

Nein, nein!!!Bokeronland. (Embalses Conde de Guadalhorce...)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (30 Jun 2014)

vende Amazon elefantes? no? pues eso.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que disir???
> 
> pedazo de finde que me he pegado...
> 
> ...



Bonita cala.

¿bukake a las lugareñas? ::

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 20:06 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein, nein!!!Bokeronland. (Embalses Conde de Guadalhorce...)
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿eso está en españa? 8:8:8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Jun 2014)

Margin call en la dos. Gran película.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

Yeah bertok, en el interior de Málaga. Un paraíso!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 22:19 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Margin call en la dos. Gran película.



GER-ALG

Gran partido!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah bertok, en el interior de Málaga. Un paraíso!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Tengo buenos recuerdos de Málaga.

Pero el paraiso está en Valde-bobos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## egarenc (30 Jun 2014)

los seres de la luz a este paso se quedan a oscuras :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

Nah, esto va a ser como el partido de la France. Bla bla bla pum pum pacasa.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (30 Jun 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nah, esto va a ser como el partido de la France. Bla bla bla pum pum pacasa.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



que así sea, que se tienen que cargar a los franceses


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojas tardes,
> 
> pues a mi me dijo el señor leoncio que mirara los graficos en timeframe horario junto con Pandoro, y que segun se pusiera el mango ya sabria lo que me iba a pasar.
> 
> Tengo una entrada en amazon, pequeña, y nada mas. Don cuentanos algo.



Que el leoncio hablase de amazon despertó mi interés por meter algunos eurillos ya que ando en liquidez desde hace una semana y uno se aburre::


Si le sirve de consuelo yo creo que amazon va a bajar, está dibujando el segundo hombro:fiufiu:

Le digo si le sirve de consuelo, porque yo de esto ni idea, así que hará la acción lo contrario a lo que yo crea que vaya a hacer.

Aún así ayer me gasté 21 euros en amazon. COgí el transporte de pago para ver si suben sus accionesinocho:inocho:


----------



## Cantor (30 Jun 2014)

yo le iba a decir el pantano del Chorro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> yo le iba a decir el pantano del Chorro...



El chorro está más abajo, la parte chula es esa 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (1 Jul 2014)

hilo julio abrir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2014)

Opened....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Cantor (1 Jul 2014)

y el link? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vidor-nuevo-se-miran-y-ven-cuatro-huevos.html


----------



## mpbk (4 Jul 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro espiritu santo, el banco quebrado que dicen algunos.
> 
> y las santander que ya han bajado un 3% desde gap de agotamiento alcista ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



ya llevo un +20%, 

casi na pal cuerpo.


----------



## carjonhson (6 Jul 2017)

Cuando hagamos un x9 o mas en el carbon, yo le pago una de estas:

las vegas - escorts - backpage.com
__________________

“Ante estas murallas fueron humilladas Inglaterra y sus colonias”


----------



## Coinbase (1 Sep 2017)

Nunca invertiría en empresas del Ibex, a no ser que sea por tema dividendos, pero cada uno tiene su estrategia


----------

